# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Wat eet je vandaag?

## kaatjekakel

Bloemkool, draadjesvlees en aardappelen. Ik kook veel piepers, dan kan ik morgen gebakken aardappels maken.

----------


## Sylvia93

Grappig idee!

Wij gaan vanavond aan de BBQ  :Smile:

----------


## Lara '52

vandaag eerste zondag echtgenoot op pensioen ;in jaren buiten de deur geweest op zondag ,en morgen groentensoep en dinsdag barbeceu buiten op terras verjaardag echtgenoot met hapje en drankje :-)

----------


## Tess71

Vanavond kipshoarma met knoflooksaus en sla, heerlijk, wel scharrelkip hoor :Smile: 

Klinkt goed Celest dat wordt genieten :Wink:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ik ga vanavond aan de gebakken piepers, met witlof en een sausijsje. De vriezer moet leeg bij ons, ik ben namelijk gek op hamsteren (vol maken gaat beter dan leeg maken).

----------


## Lara '52

kaatjekakel ,ik ken dat fenomeen van vullen heb 2 grote vriezers en dochters vinden bijna nooit een plaatsje vrij ;het draadjes vlees van zondag wat is dat? ik ken die benaming niet ;mijn menu voor vandaag en morgen reeds genoteerd .Ik keek vroeger :naar NEDL. 1 naar man bijt hond, en daar werd ook aangeschoven tafel wat de pot schafte ; SMAKELIJK Dames en Heren

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag gehaktbal met aardappels en andijvie gegeten. 

@ van asbroeck, heb je nooit draadjesvlees gehad? Zoals mijn paps het doet is het eigenlijk gewoon rundervlees (runderlappen) en die met kruiden (peper, zout, knoflook, ui, laurier, bouillon) laten sudderen (ongeveer een halve dag ofzo) totdat het vlees zacht is.
Op http://www.draadjesvlees.nl/ staan vele variaties.

----------


## kaatjekakel

Hoi Luuss,

Ik laat het rundvlees maar twee uurtjes sudderen, kruid het met vleeskruiden en gooi er na het aanbakken een paar uien bij. Twee uur sudderen is genoeg. Heerlijk!!

Groet,
Kakel

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Kakel,

Dat halve dag ofzo kwam meer omdat mn pap meestal een dag van tevoren het vlees laat sudderen voor 2 uurtjes en we het dan een dag later eten  :Wink:  En idd ik vind het heerlijk! Samen met zelfgemaakte cordon bleu mijn favoriet!

Groet, Luuss

----------


## kaatjekakel

Vanavond eet ik alleen dus wordt het een tosti of zo. Vind voor mezelf koken en alleen eten niet leuk, dus dan doe ik makkelijk.

----------


## Lara '52

LUUSS , nu weet ik het, bij ons noemen wij stoofcarbonade ,wij maken hiervan ook goulasch, van de namiddag lekker gebarbecued ,straks komen de kinderen en kleinkinderen na school en dan hapje en drankje en vd. zoetebekken éclairs en berlijnse bollen en appeltaartjes ;heerlijk weder voor op terras te genieten .

----------


## Luuss0404

Ja het draadjesvlees heeft verschillende benamingen  :Wink:  Als er wat overblijft maken wij er ook vaak goulash of hashee van, erg lekker.
Barbequen is altijd leuk en gezellig en dan daarnaop terras zitten met hapjes en drankjes klinkt me als muziek in de oren  :Smile: 

Ik heb vandaag 'draadjesvlees' gehad met aardappels en rode kool met appeltjes (wel zelfgemaakt).

----------


## kaatjekakel

Op het menu staat witte kool uit eigen moestuin (stoof ik met wat kerrie en kruiden), aardappelen en een hamburger van mager rundvlees.

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag lekker lasagne gegeten ^_^

----------


## kaatjekakel

Spruiten voor manlief............ik heb zelf alleen aan de lucht al genoeg. Ik neem een potje rode kool. Vlees haal ik uit de voorraad in de diepvries.

----------


## Lara '52

vanmiddag,brochettes met patat en lekker pikante tomatesaus (eigen keuken)hmm...

----------


## suuuus

bonen jak..met gebakken aardappelen en kip

----------


## Agnes574

broodje tonijn-pikant

----------


## Luuss0404

chipolataworstjes, gebakken aardappels en sla

----------


## Tess71

Als alles goed gaat zit ik vanavond in een visrestaurant aan de Aziatische tappas :Smile:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Spagetti vierkazen saus (pakketje met pasta en mix vande aldi) met spekreepjes en groente. Vinden wij hier erg lekker. Maak het ook wel eens met garnalen.

----------


## Lara '52

vandaag in Oostende luchthaven gaan eten met dochter en kleindochter ,kotelet met black-well saus en belgische frietjes .

----------


## Agnes574

> Als alles goed gaat zit ik vanavond in een visrestaurant aan de Aziatische tappas


En Tess?? 
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Vanavond vis met vlindertjesmacaroni groente en kruidenkaas saus.

----------


## kaatjekakel

Zalm, diepvriesspinazie en noodles. Morgen zelf verbouwde spekbonen met spekreepjes en komkommer.

----------


## Agnes574

Broodje braadworst en wat frietjes ... 'Tes kermisse alhiere, vandoar !!'  :Big Grin: 

Haha..effe op zijn gents..hihi  :Stick Out Tongue:  ... vette boel wel; mijn 'vette hap behoefte' is voor de komende maanden weer gestild  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Wij zijn vanavond heerlijk uit eten geweest naar een Grieks Specialiteiten Restaurant!!

----------


## Lara '52

Heerlijk Grieks eten :ik ben er verlekkerd op ,vanavond groentensoep specialiteit van het huis ,gisterenavond uitgebreid gedineerd met vrienden

----------


## Tess71

@ Ag, het is heel erg goed gegaan heerlijk gegeten :Smile: 
Een vette hap kan zo lekker zijn op zijn tijd!

Gisteren spaghetti gegeten en vanavond weet ik het nog niet.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sylvia, oh lekker uit eten bij d Griek  :Big Grin: 
@ Tess, fijn dat je uit eten gaan goed ging!

Vanavond aardappels met brocolli en gehakt.

----------


## kaatjekakel

Snijbonen uit de vriezer (maar daarvoor uit eigen tuin), worstjes en aardappelen. Morgen een blikje erwtensoep voor mij alleen en dan mag ik best een magnum als toetje, vinden jullie niet?

Lekker, naar de Griek, Sylvia. Enne, Agnes, een vette hap kan heerlijk zijn.

Probeer deze maand zoveel mogelijk uit de vriezer te eten, anders komt daar nooit een eind aan. Hebben jullie ook veel voorraad?

Groet,
Kakel

----------


## Lara '52

Wat aan de late kant maar het was een drukke dag ;deze middag kaasschotel met olijven en fruit en notenbrood zelfgebakken  :Stick Out Tongue:  en vanavond groentensoep

----------


## suuuus

bloemkool

----------


## kaatjekakel

Hier staat een pannetje stoofperen te pruttelen. Ruikt heerlijk!!! Weet nog niet of het toetje is of groente...zie ik morgen wel.

----------


## Tess71

het wordt vanavond een broodje, mijn man gaat uiteten met zijn werkgever en ik vind het niet leuk om voor mijzelf te koken, eigenlijk ook raar want ik vind het altijd heerlijk om op te eten :Smile: 
Ik vroeg hem al een doggybag mee terug te nemen ha ha

----------


## kaatjekakel

Hoi Tess,

Ik eet ook een avond in de week alleen. Soms een restje, soms ook een hartig taartje van de Aldi. Deze zijn voor 1 persoon en smaken goed. Daarna lekker toetje, of fruit. Klaaaaar.

Kakel

----------


## Lara '52

van middag wortelen en erwtjes met aardappelen en kruidenworsten . :Wink:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Morgen maak ik nasi met saté. Van het weekend gaan we aan de boerenkool uit eigen tuin, met rookworst van de Hema, mmmmm.

----------


## Sylvia93

Gister Bietjes met een lekkere bal Gehakt gemaakt. Vandaag iets makkelijks pizza ofso ff in de oven, moeder ligt met migraine op bed, dus ook niet in staat om te koken, en ik heb geen zin om groente te maken voor mn zus en mij :Smile:

----------


## Lara '52

gebakken patatjes met gebraad en witlof

----------


## Lara '52

vanmiddag met man gaan lunchen soep-vis aardappelpuree met sla en een rood wijntje als toetje sabayone ,van de avond de ex- collega's een paar r ondjes tracteren met warme hapjes ;dus dit wordt leuk en bijpraten....... :Embarrassment:  
aan ieder prettig week-end  :Big Grin:  Celest

----------


## kaatjekakel

Bietjes uit de vriezer, van eigen tuin. Cordon bleu van de aldi erbij (die vinden we lekker!) en perzik kwark als toetje. De bietjes maak ik met een uitje, beetje suiker en beetje azijn. Morgen wordt het bloemkool, voor 50 cent op de markt. Ik ben gek op koopjes!

----------


## Luuss0404

Klinkt allemaal lekker ^_^
Vandaag lekker bij de buurtjes gegeten, door hun zelfgemaakte soort huzarensalade, kippepoten, groentesoepje en stokbrood, heeft lekker gesmaakt  :Smile:

----------


## Lara '52

als aperitief : 

cava :GEZONDHEID !! met nootjes en zoutjes

hoofdschotel :

bloemkool met currysaus en gebraad en aardappels 

toetje :

italiaanse koffie (lekker)

en schuimgebak met veel slagroom (vergeef mijn zonden )uitzonderlijk !! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Celeste, wat is gebraad? 

Hier gebakken piepers, bloemkool en een sateschnitsel.

Morgen bakje nasi uit de vriezer, manlief werkt 's avonds door.

Kakel

----------


## Lara '52

Kakel, gebraad :is één kilo vast vlees varken of rosbief gebakken en daarna in sneetjes ;de restjes worden daarna koud in een slaatje of op de boterham verwerkt . :Smile:  

VANDAAG : gestoofde andijvie met spek en kruidenworsten

----------


## dotito

vananond eten we gegrilde sardienen, ik ga naar ons moeder thuis eten en die kan dat altijd zo lekker klaar maken mmm... :Stick Out Tongue: 

dotito

----------


## Agnes574

Ik vermoed soep,cornflakes of beschuit met kaas of jam...ben ziekjes dus 'easy'  :Smile:

----------


## Tess71

Het wordt vanavond een schnitzel met franse frietjes en appelmoes, ja jullie lezen het goed geen groente mijn man houdt niet van groenten en ik heb niets in huis :Wink: 

gegrilde sardientjes heb ik nog nooit gegeten, Dotito is dat niet heel erg zout?

@Ag dat is ook het beste licht verteerbaar als je ziekjes bent, beterschap :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister lekker bloemkool, aardappels en slavink gegeten met een sausje...

Nog geen idee wat we vnavond gaan eten, moet nog boodschappen doen...

----------


## Sylvia93

Wij gaan vanavond Bloemkool eten, met (bah) tartaar.
Dus dat zal ongetwijfeld voor mij enkel bloemkool worden :Wink:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ik had een bakje nasi uit de diepvries, hadden we vorige week vers gehad. Op dinsdag eet ik alleen en dan doe ik meestal makkelijk (eigenlijk altijd). Morgen denk ik spruiten.

----------


## Lara '52

vandenavond :gebakken patatjes met curry kippebouten en sla en tomaatjes ;morgenmiddag eten we soep en in de namidag als de ergo-therapeute langs geweest rijden we af naar de kust voor een 3 tal dagen even bekomen van alles  :Big Grin:  zalig groetjes aan ieder  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

vandaag macaroni met gerookte kip, kerrie, tomaatjes, champignons, wortel, brocolli, ui en paprika gegeten.

Celest, succes morgen met de ergotherapie en hopelijk heb je veel plezier, rust en relatief mooi weer op de 3 daagjes weg!  :Smile:

----------


## Lara '52

Dag Luuuss ,

Bedankt,ik zal jullie in mijn gedachten houden ;groetjes Celest  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Witlof in de ham rolletjes met puree

----------


## Sylvia93

Bij ons wordt het vanavond Boerenkool.

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister lekker varkensvlees gegeten met spruitjes en aardappels (mijn paps had speciaal voor mij spruitjes gemaakt en voor hemzelf en mijn broertje boontjes)

Vanavond waarschijnlijk pizza als het aan mij en mijn broertje ligt  :Wink:  Kijken hoe mn paps erover denkt al hij thuiskomt...

----------


## kaatjekakel

Wij hadden ook witlof(soep). Ik had iets te veel water onder de groente... deed er een sausje door, maar het bleef dun. Prutswerk dus vandaag. Morgen ga ik lekker uit eten.

Kakel

----------


## Luuss0404

Jammer Kakel dat het eten minder goed gelukt was, veel plezier morgen bij uit eten gaan!

Vandaag idd pizza gegeten, lekkere gorgonzolapizza gekocht en daar zelf verse tomaatjes, tonijnstukjes en kruiden op gedaan  :Smile:

----------


## Tess71

Gisteren zelf gemaakte tagliatelle gegeten mijn moeder kan dat zo lekker maken met spekjes en broccoli echt heerlijk :Smile: 

Vanavond wordt het een broodje waarschijnlijk iets lekkers erop bij de visboer.

----------


## Lara '52

Vandenavond uit eten met vrienden gewoon een gezellig onderonsje met een 25 tal mensen zonder poespas en bijpraten , we zien wel .

----------


## Sylvia93

Wij hebben vanavond gewoon een broodje gegeten, onze kat ging mee-eten!
Haha onze kat is helemaal gek van rosbief, en dat at ie gewoon van een bordje af aan tafel, was zo schattig om te zien!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Celest, hoop dat het uit eten gaan leuk was!  :Smile: 

@ Sylvia, aparte kat heb je dan  :Wink:  

Wij hebben vandaag vis met aardappelkrieltjes en wortels/tomaat/boontjes gegeten  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha idd, ik weet het Luus, onze kat is nogal vreemd, ze heeft echt een rosbieftik, echt al sinds ze een klein poesje was!

----------


## Luuss0404

Eet jou kat behalve rosbief nog meer mensenvoedsel?
De kat van mijn beste vriendin is verslaafd aan komkommer...
Onze Heavy (vogel) heeft al ons eten wel geprobeerd als hij los vloog, maar hij is verslaafd aan kaas en chocola en als we chinees eten en hij in zijn kooi zit gaat hij net zolang met zijn belletje rammelen totdat hij ook kroepoek krijgt... desondanks is hij zowiezo al 11 jaartjes oud.
Echt apart dat sommige dieren denken dat ze mensen zijn  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Confused:

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha leuke vogel Luus!

Enne, jaa onze kat eet nog meer 'mensenvoedsel' bijna alle soorten vleeswaren (behalve kaas), en ijsjes vind ze ook helemaal lekker vooral waterijs, zoals raketjes. En ze is ook helemaal gek op chips, alleen dat vinden wij wat minder, gebeurd niet vaak dat er chips op tafel staat, soms met visite ofso, maar dan heeft de kat de neiging om op de tafel te springen en al het zout eraf te likken. Maar dat mag ze dus niet, want zoveel zout is ook nog eens heel slecht voor dr. Verder kun je eigenlijk vanalles voor dr neus houden, ze zal iig overal aan likken en na een tijdje gaat ze proberen er een hap van te nemen (zuurstokken bijvoorbeeld xD)

Onze dieren zijn zoiezo al vreemd ingesteld, koninginnedag dit jaar bijv.'s morgens greep mn konijn mn kat (haalde uit naar dr) en blijkbaar heeft onze kat dat zo onthouden dat toen 's middags het konijn uit zn hok was, onze kat doodleuk het hok van het konijn als kattenbak ging gebruiken. Haha we hebben helemaal dubbel gelegen!

*On topic: Geen flauw idee wat we vanavond gaan eten! We hebben het geluk hier dat supermarkten op zondag open zijn, dus wordt boodschappen doen*

----------


## kaatjekakel

Couscous, pakje van Lassie gekruid en wel. Daar doe ik shoarma bij, paprika, champignons, courgette uit de moestuin en een ui. Ben benieuwd hoe het smaakt, maak dit eigenlijk nooit.

Ik heb het ook wel toe aan stamppot zuurkool of zo, met dit regenachtige weer.

----------


## Lara '52

Riijst-zoet-zure saus (eigen recept )met groenten -uien-selder-paprika-tomaat-wortels-gemberwortel-soja scheuten-ananas-prei:met vleesbrochet.

----------


## Agnes574

Gebakken vis,schorseneren en puree... we zijn de diepvries aan het leegeten zodat die 'n keer ontdooid kan worden..vandaar dat er deze week wat 'rare' dingen/mengsels op het menu staan  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sylvia, leuk dat je zulke rare huisdieren hebt  :Wink: 

@ Kakel, lekker couscous  :Smile:  Ga je vanavond stampot eten, t is nu ook regenachtig (tenminste hier in et Noorden)

@ Celest, jij eet wel altijd veel groenten en erg afwisselend, zou je je recept ook bij het receptenhoekje willen plaatsen, kan ik het ook eens uit proberen, want klinkt heerlijk!

@ Agnes, rare dingen/mengsels zijn leuk om uit te proberen  :Wink:  Misschien ontdek je wel iets heel lekkers waarvan je de combinatie van te voren nooit zou eten  :Wink: 

Ikzelf eet vanavond stamppot boerenkool en mijn vader en broertje eten daarbij spekjes en rookworst. Ik heb besloten deze week geen vlees te eten omdat ik weer last heb van bultjes, we eten nooit rood vlees (ben ik allergisch voor) en nu kijken of ik ook niet meer tegen ander vlees kan...

----------


## Sylvia93

Wij eten vanavond gewoon gekookte aardappels met spinazie, en wat vlees.

@ Luus,
Vervelend dat je van die bultjes krijgt van vlees. Ik ben ook geen vleesfan, ik hou eigenlijk alleen maar van gehakt! Haha

----------


## kaatjekakel

Dag Luuuss, bij mij in het noorden is het ook regenachtig, de zuurkool gaat door, mmmm. En de couscous was zeer geslaagd.

----------


## Lara '52

vandaag :

pompoensoep met garnalen 

konijn met patat en voor mij perzik uit blik en echtgenoot witlof 

als toetje magnum 

italiaanse koffie met gebak

----------


## Lara '52

Ja luuss,wij eten onder ons beiden toch altijd ruim één kilo groenten niet elke dag kook ik :maar dan is er groentensoep elke dag ;en heel veel fruit mijn man eet dagelijks zeker 5 stuks fruit op. 

Ik heb altijd heel graag gekookt en ook taarten gebakken maar nu ben ik erg beperkt en mijn man helpt en kookt nu ook op mijn aanwijzingen ;hij doet echt zijn best . :Big Grin:  

Het recept van groentensoep heb ik gekregen ten tijden dat mijn man een open -hart operatie ondergaan heeft 2001 van een dokter cholesterol verlagend :echtgenoot is een bourgondier .  :Stick Out Tongue:  


GROENTENSOEP/ BENODIGHEDEN: 

-1 selder :ik gebruik ook een beetje lavas of franse selder (winterhard)
-12 paprika's :gele-rode -groene-oranje :kleurijk 
-6 uien 
-1 kilo wortelen 
-knolselder of komkommer -brocolli-zurkel-mierikswortel <(beperkt)PIKANT) 
-of courgette-aubergine-groene/witte kool-spruiten enz.. deze groenten gebruik ik afwisselend bij de andere standaard groenten :zo heb je altijd een andere smaak :gebruik je fantasie  :Wink: 
-6 blokjes: bouillon kip-runds :naar keuze 
-1,5 kg gepelde tomaten (blik) of verse 
-peper ,sambal-oelek -zout naar keuze 
-knoflook naar keuze 

-deels laat ik grof gesneden groenten gaar koken -mixen en dan fijn gesneden groenten bijvoegen :gaar koken :afwerken met bieslook en peterselie . SMAKELIJK!!! grtjs Celest  :Smile:  

ps :je bekomt hiermee wel een 15 liter soep mee/ die vries ik in .

----------


## Lara '52

oeps Luuss , 

ik heb het op dit forum gezet, maar moet het elders ?:ik zal zoeken  :Confused:  

grtjs Celest  :Smile:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Vanavond gooi ik het restje zuurkool in de koekenpan. MMMMMMMMMMM, lekker.

----------


## Agnes574

> oeps Luuss , 
> 
> ik heb het op dit forum gezet, maar moet het elders ?:ik zal zoeken  
> 
> grtjs Celest


Celest,

Ik heb je recept gekopieerd naar de rubriek Voeding en deze staat nu ook bij Lekkere recepten  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Vanavond eten we aardappelen,vlees en spinazie

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Celest,

Jammer dat je niet meer zoveel kan koken en bakken, maar wel fijn dat je man jou aanwijzingen volgt en mee helpt! 
Ikzelf vind het heerlijk om te koken en dan zo afwisselend mogelijk met ingredienten. Bedankt voor je recept! Agnes heeft jou recept bij voeding neergezet en ik zie dat jij zelf je recept onder de andere recepten hebt geplaatst  :Smile: 
Ik bak ook graag een taart, cake of muffins. Het huis ruikt dan lekker en iedereen vind het altijd heerlijk smaken  :Smile: 

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Tess71

Schnitzel, patat en sla.

Ik ben niet zo een keukenprinses, maar ik vind wel heel veel dingen lekker.
De eenvoudige maaltijden gaan goed en als ik een keertje iets aparts wil eten vraag ik het aan mijn mams :Smile:  zij vind koken erg leuk, maar doordat zij chronische pijn heeft lukt het niet zo vaak meer. Maar als zij kookt dan is het ook mmmmmmmmmmm

Celest ik zie dat jij een echte Bourgondiër bent, ik ook hoor lekker en gezellig :Smile: 

Luuss lekker hoor taarten maken, ik begin er niet aan dan groei ik dicht.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier wordt het vanavond shoarma, (hélemaal geen fan van, lust het ookal niet eens :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) 
Maar ben toch al de hele dag bagger, heb al sinds 16 september last van een blaasontsteking, 1x kuur antibiotica gehad, die niet aansloeg voor maar 4 dagen en sindsdien zegt mn huisarts, er is niks meer aan de hand hoor blabla. 
Dus denk dat het gewoon een broodje wordt ofso.

----------


## Luuss0404

Vanavond aardappelkrieltjes, champignons, paprika en nog een varia aan groenten. Voor mijn paps en broertje kalfssaucijzen erbij en voor mij een mengeling van noten en peulvruchten.

@ Tess, ik ben ook niet een keukenprinses hoor, als ik iets echt lekkers wil maken moet ik daar ook echt de rust en tijd voor hebben anders wordt het een zootje  :Wink:  Ik bak voornamelijk cake, is lekker voor bij de koffie of als lekkernij mee voor op t werk/school/stage in de pauze en ik geef mijn paps ook wel eens een halve cake mee, dan kan hij die aan zijn broer geven (werkt ie mee samen).

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Jaa cake bakken is leuk!! Bak ook wel vaak brownies&muffins. Ik maak ook vaak samen met mn moeder appeltaart, of appelkruimeltaart. Kwarktaart maken we dan ook wel ns. Vooral met verjaardagen is dit favoriet!

----------


## Ilse34

pizza vier kazen. mmmm

welke vogel heb je Luus?
ik had er vroeger ook eentje.
Een super lief valkparkietje.

----------


## Agnes574

Vanavond pasta (tagliatelli) gegeten bij mijn schoonmoeder....heerlijk en géén gekook/opruim  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lara '52

Groentensoep -allerlei soorten kazen -noten-fruit-en rood wijntje -zelfgebakken brood  :Stick Out Tongue: zalig zuiders en gemakkelijk  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

MMMmmmmmmm...klinkt zéér goed Celest!!  :Wink: 
Ik ga een keer langskomen denk ik..hihi.. :Big Grin: 

Xx een mede Oost-Vlaming  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister lekker gebakken vis gegeten en vanavond wordt het groentesoep met afbakbroodjes en salade

----------


## Ilse34

quorn met indische groentencurry en rijst. 
mmm lekker pikant. Love it.

----------


## Agnes574

pizza 4 kazen

----------


## Ilse34

ook lekker Agnes dat at ik gisteren.

----------


## Agnes574

Das toevallig  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

Wij hadden vanavond ook pizza, nja mn moeder en zus, ikzelf had vegetarische piccolinies is ook een soort pizza eigenlijk  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Hahaha....vrijdagavond=pizza avond  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Agnes,

Haha tis hier nog donderdag hoor :Wink: ?

----------


## Agnes574

Dju, ja...sorry!! Oepsie...hahaha...error bij Aggie  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hahaha geeft niets hoor  :Wink:  Heb zelf ook het gevoel dat het al vrijdag is!
Hoop ook dat het snel vrijdag is, dan heb ik lekker een weekje vakantie! Heerlijk!

----------


## Agnes574

Geniet er maar lekker van,van je weekje vakantie!!
Komende dagen eet ik 'makkelijk'=bereide maaltijden>ben alleen de komende dagen vandaar  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lara '52

Ja Agnes , we zouden in de toekomst dit eens kunnen doen ;daar kunnen ze mij met straffen :soorten kazen -een rode wijn wat nootjes en fruit en met vrienden bijpraten over alles en nog wat ,zonder de tijd in t'oog moeten te houden . :Wink:  

JE MOET IN HET LEVEN GENIETEN VAN ELK VRIJ MOMENT DIT MAAKT GELUK . 

GRTJS CELEST  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Dankjewel Ag,

Ga ik ook zeker wel doen!
Manlief komende dagen aan het vissen?  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Yep  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

> Ja Agnes , we zouden in de toekomst dit eens kunnen doen ;daar kunnen ze mij niet mee straffen :soorten kazen -een rode wijn wat nootjes en fruit en met vrienden bijpraten over alles en nog wat ,zonder de tijd in t'oog moeten te houden . 
> 
> JE MOET IN HET LEVEN GENIETEN VAN ELK VRIJ MOMENT DIT MAAKT GELUK . 
> 
> GRTJS CELEST


Je hebt volkomen gelijk Celest  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Lara '52

Sylvia , 

Juist aan Agnes geschreven elk vrij moment in je leven moet je invullen zoals jij het liefst wilt ,en dat is genieten . :Smile:  

PRETTIGE DAGEN ; 

grtjs Celest  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

Ben het net zoals Agnes helemaal met je eens Celest!!

Jij ook prettige dagen! En alvast fijn weekend want die zit er weer aan te komen!!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Lara '52

Hallo Dames , 

OP ZOEK NAAR ETEN ?HEBBEN JULLIE HONGER OF DORST ; GEZONDHEID !!!! 


ik ga op julie toasten ; grtjs Celest  :Smile:

----------


## Tess71

Ik ga vanavond gehaktballen maken ( ik waag mij er nog een keer aan het is mij nog nooit gelukt ze vallen altijd uit elkaar :Wink: 

Ik zie een hoop lekker eten voorbij komen hier, en Agnes als je naar Celest gaat wil ik wel mee hoor hi hi ik kom alleen van iets verder weg  :Wink:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Tess, als je een eitje door het gehakt doet, dan plakken ze wel goed hoor.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Tess, idd eitje erdoor doen zoals Kakel zegt en dan blijven de gehaktballen wel aan elkaar plakken  :Wink:  Succes!

----------


## Agnes574

Om 16u met mijn schoonmoeder héérlijk gezondigd bij de Quick (zelfde als MC Donalds)  :Big Grin: , ik zit voorlopig wel vol  :Wink:

----------


## Lara '52

Mijn man heeft frietjes gebakken met een paardesteak en witlof .

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier wordt het vanavond gewoon brood.
Bij ons is zaterdag brood dag  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

ik ga vanavond eens lekker koken voor mijn ventje want dat verdient hij wel na al onze miserie.ik ga kippenlapjes maken gemarineerd in sojasaus met look en een scheutje honing en gember. daar bij paksoi ja dat is zo chinese groente heel simpel klaar te maken hoor,met gebakken rijst. dat word straks pas echt smullen. echt echt lekker.mmm :Stick Out Tongue: 

dotito :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Vrijdag voor een vriend gekookt, bami gemaakt met allerlei groente en cashewnootjes en apart voor hem kip geroerbakken  :Smile: 
Gister macaroni met vis en groente gegeten.
Vandaag wordt het een soort pizzabroodje van de bakker met een soepje  :Smile: 
Ik heb nu een week geen vlees gegeten en heb een week geen bultjes gehad... vind het wel een beetje jammer  :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier wordt het vanavond soep... Lust ik zelf niet, dus eet dan meestal wat stokbrood.. :Wink: 
Voel me toch al bagger, mn moeder heeft me aangestoken, loop nu de hele dag te hoesten pijn in mn keel etc. Ga weer lekker verkouden worden  :Frown:

----------


## elisa1950

hier friet met spiegelei

----------


## Agnes574

@ Syl,
Veel beterschap meissie!!

Ik heb een kant-en-klare maaltijd opgewarmd; tagliatelli met st.Jacobsvruchten,niet echt bijzonder maar goed  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Dankje Ag!

Voel me wel iets beter nu  :Wink: 
Maar vanavond wordt het ook iets zachts eten, kom net van de tandarts en mn hele voorkant van mn bovengebit hebben ze gevuld, dus nu allemaal nog verdoofd:s Maar kan dan zoiezo vanavond niks hards eten. Weet dus nog niet wat het wordt!

----------


## Lara '52

:Smile: SYL , soep soep ..... dat is gemakkelijk en voedzaam . BETERSCHAP grtjs Celest

----------


## Ilse34

witloof met witte saus, puree en gehaktballetjes.

----------


## Lara '52

HALLO DAMES ,terug van weg geweest 2daagjes kust ;vandaag vissoep en morgen 

schartong met witlof en puree . 

DESSERT /hasseltse koffie (heerlijk) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hee Celest!

lekker genoten van de dagen?

Wij hebben vanavond gebakken aardappeltjes met een gehaktbal en wat sla gegeten!

----------


## dotito

lekkere boerenkost pekensstoep met worst,daar krijg je mooie ogen van dat zeggen ze toch. hi hi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier wordt het vanavond gewoon een broodje, wordt al vroeg in de avond opgehaald, dus geen tijd om uitgebreid te gaan koken..

----------


## Lara '52

Aardappelpuree met balletjes in tomatensaus 

dessert : pannekoek met suiker of confituur  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sylvia93

Wij hebben vanavond de frituurpan maar aangezet.
Iemand kwam vanmiddag onze haren verven, en dat liep een beetje uit.. Dus waren pas bij 7 uur klaar..

----------


## Luuss0404

Vanavond met mijn paps aardappelkrieltjes met prei, wortel, courgette, ui en paprika gegeten. Ik had er een kaas/tomaat wrap bij en mijn paps kipcordonbleu...

@ Celest, jullie eten wel vaak desserts  :Smile:  Wij eten eigenlijk nooit desserts ik heb altijd geleerd dat als je je bord leeg eet en evt nogmaals opschept je dan geen plek meer voor toetje hebt... ik maak wel eens pudding maar die eet ik dan meestal 's avonds bij filmpje kijken  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Idd wij eten eigenlijk ook nooit toetjes, pudding lust ik zoiezo al niet, dus daar hoeft mn moeder bijv ook niet mee aan te komen. In de zomer doen we dan nog wel ns na het eten ijs etc  :Wink:

----------


## Lara '52

:Big Grin: Hallo Dames , 

wij nemen bijna alijd een dessert :mijn man is een zoetebek en ik neem ook altijd iets maar een stukje van een portie , ik proef maar even ,hij eet de rest op ha ha  :Big Grin:  dan zegt hem / ik zal me maar eens nog eens opofferen : rolleyes : ochgotte toch zeg ik dan  :Smile:  


vand. GROENTESOEP 

KAZEN MET FRUIT EN NOOTJES 

GLAASJE RODE WIJN  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ITALIAANSE 
KOFFIE MET FRANGINPANES

----------


## Agnes574

Vanavond wordt het wss soep.

Ik ben ook geen dessert eter ... meestal eet ik s'middags als 4-uurtje of s'avonds voor de tv nog een yoghurtje  :Wink: 

@Celest,
Amai, jullie eten altijd rijkelijk zeg!! Ik zal je toch echt 's moeten komen bezoeken  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Geniet er maar lekker van  :Wink: !!

Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier wordt het aardappeltjes, spinazie en een gehaktschnitzel.

----------


## Ilse34

spaghetti
en een grote doos ben & jerry's chunkey monkey ijs staat te wachten in de ijskast. mmmm

----------


## Sylvia93

Denk dat het hier vanavond iets richting een broodje zal worden. Mn moeder ligt met migraine op bed, en zal daar dus de rest van de dag ook niet uitkomen...

----------


## Lara '52

Wij eten bijna altijd een toetje ,om de gaatjes te vullen ha ha .... :Big Grin:  

@AGNES / wij genieten wel vh. eten tesamen , de geuren de samenstelling - 

glaasje wijn - dessert  :Stick Out Tongue:  

vroeger was dat niet altijd zo , maar nu we tesamen zijn genieten we er dik en dubbel van  :Wink:  

@ LUUSS , ja, daarom is dat niet direkt nd. maaltijd maar nd.er opgeruimd is 

en we kijken wat we nemen (dessert) naargelang het eten .  :Wink:  

VDAV. gerookte vis met slaatje -sojascheuten-tomaat-eieren - 

mierikswortelsaus -en koude patatjes . 








dessert / JAWEL  :Wink:  : koffie met éclairs of confituurtaartje 

Morgen bij de chinese wok restaurant ,het laatste vr. mijn man pensioen met de kinderen 

dat is het allerlaatste dan Finito  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

PRETTIG WEEK-END GRTJS CELEST :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Hutsepot gemaakt en gebracht door mijn schoonmoeder  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha Aggie dacht, há ik hoef niet te koken vanaaf!
En smaakte het?

----------


## Agnes574

@ Syl,
Jammie, was héél lekker..enne, ik was toch al niet van plan om te koken hoor; doe dat niet voor mij alleen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag

Haha groot gelijk heb je hoor  :Wink:  Wanneer komt ie weer terug? Dan kun je weer lekker voor 2 koken  :Wink: !

Het is weer zaterdag dus het is hier brooddag, vanavond gewoon simpel een broodje eten.

----------


## Luuss0404

We hebben vandaag viscuisine met fusilli en extra groentes gegeten, mn paps en ik zijn tot morgenavond saampjes..

Celest, ik hou in de zomer wel van toetjes, maar dan van ijs met vers fruit  :Smile:  Voor de rest eet ik wienig toetjes, ja soms maak ik pudding, maar maak toch nog steeds liever cake en dan dat na t eten bij n kopje drinken  :Wink:

----------


## Lara '52

VD. WITTE SELDER IN TOMATEN SAUS 
MET GEHAKT TESAMEN STOVEN de dag voordien klaar maken ,s'anderdaags lekker en niet vettig . 

ijskreem

----------


## Agnes574

MMMmmmm...dat klinkt goed Celest !!

Als je wilt, zet dan het recept eens in de rubriek recepten?? Dat wil ik ook wel 's klaarmaken!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Tess71

Luuss ik ben ook gek op ijs, zowel in de zomer als in de winter...mmmmmmmmm
Vooral karamel met nootjes

Vanavond wordt het roti, al een tijd niet meer gegeten lekker met een eitje erbij :Smile:

----------


## Lara '52

vr. 
mijn man mosselen ( ik lust het niet ,door te proeven al een paar keer ziek geweest) 

vr.mij kip met provensaalse saus en frietjes 

toetje : confituurtaart met koffie

----------


## Luuss0404

Ja karamel met nootjes is ook lekker Tess  :Smile:  

Gisteravond bij een vriend gegeten. Spaghetti met zalm, doperwtjes, creme fraiche, knoflook, ui en nog wat kruiden ... was erg lekker  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier wordt het vanavond: Bloemkool met een lekker groentesausje, gekookte aardappeltjes, en een stukje vlees (boomstammetjes heten die dingen volgens mij)

----------


## Agnes574

Hier zal het Ciabattabrood worden met mozzarella,tomaat en groene pesto (uit de oven) :Wink:

----------


## dotito

heb vandaag voor de eerste keer kip tandoori klaar gemaakt  :Big Grin: reukt in ieder geval lekker. en smaakt ook heel heel zalig...mmmm :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Tosti, heb geen zin in koken. Morgen pakken we de draad wel weer op.

----------


## Ilse34

pizza van den Aldi!!
Best lekker.

----------


## Lara '52

groentensoep -loempia's met zoet -zuur saus en kip en rood wijntje  :Big Grin:  


koffie met chocolaatjes

----------


## dotito

dat zal een boterhammeke worden,heb niet veel zin om te koken vandaag. :Cool:

----------


## Lara '52

bij de chinese wok gaan (d'er iets achtergelaten en gaan afhalen )meteen het aangename met het nuttige combineren )ha ha ..... :Big Grin:  geen koffie vr mij slecht bekomen met het week -end  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister lekker pangafilet gegeten met vlindertjesmacaroni, broccoli, cherrytomaatjes, ui, knoflook en kruiden. Daarbij gorgonzolasaus gemakt.
Als toetje was er vanille/aardbei ijs met slagroom.
Ik heb gisteravond na mijn kokerellen ook nog een cake gebakken, dus dat zal vanavond het toetje wel zijn  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

ja moet vanavond is niet koken,mijn vriend heeft een verrassing? ben jarig vandaag :Stick Out Tongue:  hij heeft me uitgenodigd voor te gaan eten" maar naar waar"zou het niet? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
ach ga mij eens lekker laten verwennen vanavond ;dat mag al eens he!

groetjes,dotito :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Dikke proficiat Dotito !!!
Laat je idd maar lekker verwennen!!  :Big Grin: 

Smakelijk en véél plezier!  :Wink: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Vanavond zal het soep worden .... ben helaas niet jarig  :Wink:  en eet alleen.

----------


## Sylvia93

Happy Birthday Dotito! Laat je maar lekker verwennen vanavond!

----------


## dotito

dank u wel Sylvia,

groetjes D :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Dotito, 

Geen dank hoor!

Wij gaan trouwens vanavond boerenkool met rookworst eten (typisch winterkost)

----------


## kaatjekakel

Bloemkool, gebakken krieltjes en een tartaartje.

----------


## Agnes574

> @ Dotito, 
> 
> Geen dank hoor!
> 
> Wij gaan trouwens vanavond boerenkool met rookworst eten (typisch winterkost)


OooooHhhhhhhhhhhhh....ik ben jaloers Syl!!!
Mijn vriend eet dit niet graag,waardoor het al héél lang geleden is dat ik dat nog 's heb gegeten!!
SMAKELIJK  :Big Grin: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier wordt het vanavond waarschijnlijk iets van Pizza, of wat anders makkelijks. 
Mn moeder is naar een bruiloft dus is tijdens het eten niet thuis, mn zus en ik eten dus samen, dus wordt het iets makkelijks (zo maar even boodschappen doen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

Boerenkool van gister was echt heerlijk, ik hou van boerenkool! :Big Grin: 

Enne Aggie, gewoon een keer maken als je vriend weer een paar daagies weg is!

----------


## Lara '52

PROFICIAT !!!! Dotito , voel je het al een jaartje ouder ?Hi hi ...... :Wink:

----------


## Lara '52

WARME HAPJES MET CAVA (vriendin komt langs ) :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Nou hier wordt het toch maar geen pizza (helemáál geen trek in) Dus nu maar een broodje gehaktbal ( hmm ik ben echt een gehaktmonster, hahah :Big Grin: )

----------


## Agnes574

Haha...gehaktmonster en alle andere lieve leden  :Big Grin: ,
hier eten we stoverij (zelfgemaakt door schoonmoeder) met frietjes en appelmoes  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Agnes,

Was vast beter dan mijn maaltijd, het waren standaard verpakte broodjes. En het was vies joh!! Leek net alsof ik een hap rubber nam, direct maar in de prullenbak gegooid, wilde dit de vogeltjes nieteens aan doen (meestal als er iets overblijft geven we het aan de vogeltjes!) (qua brood enso dan hè, geen hele maaltijden :Stick Out Tongue: ).
Maar goed dit gehaktmonster houdt het dus voortaan maar bij de eigen gemaakte ballen gehakt!

Xxx Gehaktmonster :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Haha gehaktmonstertje  :Big Grin: ,

Geen succes dus die 'kant-en-klare-hap'.
Meestal zo bij voorverpakte maaltijden vind ik!
Ach meid, steek anders alsnog een lekkere pizza in de oven??  :Wink: 

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha nah, ben al helemaal geen pizzagek. Mn moeder had nog kadetten over, dus heb maar een kadetje gegeten  :Wink:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Boerenkool uit de moestuin, met rookworst en spekjes. MMMMMMMMMMMM, Agnes, ik had je adres niet, anders had ik wat opgestuurd. Nu heb ik je prakje naar iemand gebracht die het anders niet eet omdat zijn gezin het niet lust.

----------


## kaatjekakel

Shoarma, roerbakgroenten en gebakken krieltjes.

----------


## Lara '52

pizza en warme hapjes , met een glaasje wijn of cava :  :Stick Out Tongue:  vrienden komen langs vd.avond t'zal lachen geblazen zijn en we bespreken om een paar daagjes Parijs  :Wink:  één vd. vrienden kent Parijs op zijn duimpje ooit nog in de caberets gezongen en gedanst , een zeer lieve vriend  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier wordt het vanavond saté.
Geen tijd om te koken wegens tentamenweek, mn moeder is gevallen en heeft een gekneusde kont (haha stiekem lig ik er nog wel dubbel om) dus maar even iets makkelijks.

Gister opgebakken aardappeltjes met jaaa je raad het al, gehaktbal gegeten  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

wij hebben pasta gegeten,vlug klaar had geen zin om uitgebreid te koken vandaag. :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister lekker aardappelschijfjes met nootjes, verse spinazie en kastanjechampgnons gehad.. mn pap en broertje hadden daarbij gekruide kip uit de oven en ik een visburger.

----------


## Agnes574

Gister steak met frietjes en peper roomsaus, vandaag spaghetti

----------


## kaatjekakel

Hartige taart van de aldi en een bakje vanille ijs van de super de boer. Had een 'niet koken' avond. Dan mag ik best een lekker toetje vind ik zelf, de doos magnums heb ik weer terug gelegd.

----------


## Lara '52

vissoep ( eten en drinken ) taart met koffie

----------


## Agnes574

pizza funghi (champignons),lekker simpel  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Afgelopen donderdag macaroni met tilapiafilet, groente en bieslookcreme sausje gehad, gister dat opgewarmt angezien mijn paps elders ging eten.

Vandaag lekkere herfstsalade van aardappels, peren, walnoten, port salud (kaas) en rauwe andijvie. Paps en broertje eten daarbij kippepoten. Ik moet nog even kijken of ik er omeletachtig iets bij ga eten of misschien toch iets anders...

Voor morgen staat er stokbrood met soep in de planning...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha wij hadden vanavond soep met stokbrood! Doen we meestal met verjaardagen. Straks komt de hele zooi voor mn zus dr verjaardag, haha weg rust :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Lara '52

gisteren -spinaziestomp-kippeworsten 

dessert- konfituurtaart-ijskreem -hasseltse koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:  


vnd. FRIETJES-parelhoen-witlof  :Stick Out Tongue: 


dessert-konfituur-frangipanetaart -vh.huis -italiaanse koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Amai Celest,

Ik ben gewoon jaloers op die uitgebreide menu's bij jullie!!
Ik zou niet moeten komen logeren bij jou; je zou me na een week al naar buiten kunnen ROLLEN  :EEK!: .
Het is precies een 3-sterrenrestaurant daar bij jullie  :Stick Out Tongue: !
Geniet er maar lekker van meid!!

Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha ben het wel met Aggie eens! Celest heeft thuis een lekker 3 sterren restaurantje!
Hier wordt het vanavond de overgebleven soep van gister en misschien stokbrood of toastjes erbij, moeten nog maar even boodschappen doen (haha jaa bij ons kunnen we boodschappen doen op zondag!)

----------


## Lara '52

Hallo Dames , en dan zeggen dat het wel fel verminderd is sedert ik niet meer kook ;vroeger alle dagen voor 5 personen gekookt zelfs 2 X per dag tot als mijn man een open hart operatie ondergaan heeft ,dan afgeschaft ,maar Agnes ik let ook goed op hoor want je zo mij anders ook kunnen buiten rollen (mijn man eet wel voor 2 vroeger 3 ,hij at 1kg entrecote op zonder hem te moeten forceren maar ja hij is er toch beboet voor )ik ben geen vleeseter ik proef gewoon, maar kan wel van lekker en gezellig tafelen genieten en een glaasje wijn  :Stick Out Tongue:  onder ons beidjes gaan we buiten de deur veel eten en we hebben niemand nodig daarvoor  :Smile:  gezellig  :Big Grin:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Prei, speklapjes van de gril en piepers uit eigen tuin. Manlief heeft gekookt, goede oefening in geduldig zijn voor mij. Hij kan heel goed koken, maar ik kan niet goed de controle uit handen geven. Heel vervelend voor hem, maar vandaag heb ik me goed gedragen.

----------


## dotito

ik ga vanavond verse tomatensoep maken,gezond,goedkoop,en lekker en mager.ik maak altijd soep voor twee dagen dan moet ik morgen niet koken. :Big Grin: hi hi.....

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Dotito,

Haha dat doet mijn moeder ook, dan maakt ze lekker veel soep en dan eten we 2 dagen soep :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lara '52

VND; ook soep ...soepdag  :Wink:  zeker en als toetje rijstpudding (dochter meegebracht)

----------


## Sylvia93

Wij hebben de afgelopen 2 dagen al soep gehad (zaterdag en zondag) Dus vandaag opgebakken aardappelen met een gehaktschnitzel (jaa gehakt  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Lara '52

seldersoep-gehaktbal met krieken 

ijsje met koffie en appeltaart

----------


## Luuss0404

Gisteravond mediterranse rijst met nasigroenten en kalkoenfilet gegeten... wou weer eens vlees eten, maar was niet zo'n geweldig idee  :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier wordt het vanavond bloemkool met aardappelen, enne ehh Gehakt?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sylvia93

Hmm plannen veranderd, we moeten iets makkelijks eten omdatk vanavond vroeg ga sporten. Dus mn zus en moeder eten Shoarma lust ik zelf niet dus doe voor mezelf een sauzijzenbroodje in de oven  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Bloemkool met gehakt wordt het morgen dus!

----------


## Ilse34

spaghetti

----------


## Agnes574

aardappelen - gemengde groentjes - kip

----------


## kaatjekakel

Bruine bonen soep, meegenomen van het werk.

----------


## Agnes574

@ Kakel,
Dat is nu iets wat ik écht niet lekker vind; bruine bonen ... mss komt dat door vroeger een slecht bereidde maaltijd daarvan te eten ?? Ik moet er in ieder geval niets van weten  :Wink: .

Ik maak vanmiddag zowel wokpasta (kip,curry,wokgroentjes,spirelli,kruiden) en spaghettiesaus .... heeft vriendlief dit weekeind 2 verse,warme maaltijden aan het water en de rest vries ik in voor als ik een keer géén 'kookenergie' heb  :Wink: .

Vanavond eten we spaghetti!

----------


## Agnes574

Aardappelen - gemengde groentjes(Lidl) - kipburger met ham en kaas

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Idd Bruine bonen eten wij ook nooit, niemand hier lust het  :Wink: 

Hier was het dus net bloemkool met gehaktbal

----------


## kaatjekakel

Zalm, spinazie en noodles.

----------


## Agnes574

quiche (hartige taart)

----------


## Luuss0404

Vroeger doodgegooid met hutspot, stampot bruine bonen, witte rijstpap en ragout en aangezien mijn moeder ook dat kon verprutsen heb ik daar iets tegen  :Frown: 

Dinsdag wraps gemaakt met tonijn, paprika, andijvie, prei, wortel en een eigen gemaakt sausje.
Woensdag aardappels met asperges en ik had kaasburgers en mijn paps en broertje gehaktballen.
Gister ik pizza (ongesteld heh en vette hap willend), mijn broertje en paps opgebakken aardappels, grove roerbakgroente met een gehaktbal en rollade.

Wat ik vanavond eet is een verrassing, want ik ga bij een vriend eten die ik al veeels te lang niet gezien heb  :Smile:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Kip Tandoori

----------


## Agnes574

Geniet van je etentje Luuss  :Wink:  en van het bijkletsen!!
Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

Vanavond gewoon een Kadetje met vleeswaren, tis zo'n avond waarin niemand zin heeft om te koken.

----------


## dotito

pekensstoemp met kalkoensnitsel lekkere boerenkost en van pekens krijg je ook nog schoon ogen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sylvia93

Zaterdag=Brooddag nog steeds, dus ja gewoon een broodje

----------


## Sylvia93

Vanavond gaan wij gezellig met zn 3en fonduen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

kip met appelmoes zelf gemaakte, :Stick Out Tongue: m...m....

----------


## Agnes574

Uit eten geweest (zondags ritueel  :Wink: ); steak archiduc en 'verwenkoffie'

----------


## kaatjekakel

Vanochtend lange wandeling gemaakt, nat geregend en snert gegeten. Vanmiddag thee met pepernoten en vanavond patatje. Morgen maar weer gezond doen!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sylvia was t fonduen gezellig?

@ Agnes, oh heerlijk even uit eten  :Big Grin: 

Vrijdag lekker geroosterde aardappel met knoflooksaus, sperziebonen en scholfilet gegeten bij een vriend was erg gezellig  :Big Grin: . 
Zaterdag in de stad eerst croissants gegeten en daarna thuis vegetarische nasi (wat dus teveel was)...
Gister aardappelovenschotel met een omeletje en mijn paps en broertje spekjes en bacon erbij.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luus

Fonduen was zeker gezellig! We hebben nog zoveel over dat we vanavond weer gaan fonduen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Hahaha...das bij ons niet anders; meestal zoveel van alles over dat we de volgende dag opnieuw die pot aansteken  :Big Grin: 

Ik eet vanavond beschuitjes of brood met makreelfilets ... zomaar zin in  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag

Haha ja dat hebben wij dus ook altijd. Ook als we aan de BBQ gaan, dan zitten we soms 2/3 dagen achter elkaar te BBQen!

En een beschuitje? Toepasselijk avondeten, maar wie weet kan het erg lekker zijn :Stick Out Tongue:  Ik heb ook weleens rare avondmaaltjes soms geen zin om te koken  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb wel vaker last van 'rare' eetlust  :Big Grin: 

Zo kan ik ineens zin hebben in geprakte bananen met sinaasappelsap...de verkruimelde beschuit gaat er niet bij (vind ik niet lekker en dan ist babyvoeding  :Big Grin: ).
Of ik heb ineens zin in een 'tonijnprakje' ... tonijn,mais en mayo  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha Aggie, je hebt wel een aparte eetlust ja! :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Das niet het enige rare aan mij hoor  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Hartig taartje voor mij, pizza voor manlief, vanillekwark na. Alles van de aldi en heeeeeeerlijk.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Nah je bent niet de enige hier die wat vreemd is :Big Grin:  Hier nog 1 !!

----------


## kaatjekakel

Zuurkool, spekjes en worst. Morgen het restje in de koekepan.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes en Sylvia, wij eten vaak ook 'kliekjes' en bij bbquen of gourmetten ook altijd dingen over voor een 2e keer  :Wink: 

Gister heb ik lasagne verdi gegeten en mijn paps en broertje lasagne bologenese. (kant-en-klaar, want niemand had zin in koken)

Vandaag eet ik saampjes met mijn paps, waarschijnlijk wordt het krieltjes met vis en groente...

----------


## Agnes574

Hier zal het een pizza (hawai) worden ... verder is er niet veel in huis  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier wordt het opgebakken aardappeltjes met kip!

----------


## Luuss0404

Plannen gewijzigd... we hebben biologische champignonnensoep gehad met stokbrood uit de oven met zalmsalade en sla erbij  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

ik ga vanavond spinaziestoemp eten met vissticks,gisteren heb ik lekker gekook,rundvlees met soyasaus en speciale kruiden mmmmwas lekker :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Soep  :Wink:

----------


## chris1963

> chipolataworstjes, gebakken aardappels en sla


Wat dachten jullie van verse bami met gebakken uitjes,kroepoek ..zure uitjes erbij en lekker augurkjes?

Als het smaakt zoals het ruikt........mmmmmmmmmmmm
groetjes chris

----------


## Sylvia93

bloemkool met aardappeltjes en gehakt

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Chris, zelfgemaakte bami/nasi/mie maken we hier wel eens. Lekker met kip, kalkoen of vis, daar gevarieerde groente bij (soms een zak roerbakgroente en soms gewoon verse groente), een kruidenmix of zelf kruiden en dan met kroepoek, lekker! Onze vogel weet altijd wanneer wij dat eten, want die is gek op kroepoek...

Eergister, aardappelkrieltjes, met gebakken mahi mahi filet (vis) en worteljes gegeten.
Gister omdat mijn paps jarig was niet moeilijk gedaan, lekker tosti's gegeten met soep.
Vanavond gaat mijn paps uit eten met zijn werk, ga ik eten bij een goede vriend en mijn broertje eet thuis met een vriend...

----------


## kaatjekakel

Aangebrande stoofperen, hahahahahahaha, wat stinkt dat zeg!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Oesje Kakel, aangebrande stoofperen .... hoe heb je dat opgelost???
Dat dat stinkt kan ik geloven!!

Hier hebben we vanavond 'kieken' gegeten ... 
Een kip dus met frieten en appelmoes  :Wink: , moest allemaal snel gaan en snel klaar zijn daar vriendlief maar weer 's is gaan ... vissen (voor de verandering  :Stick Out Tongue: )
Ik ben persoonlijk niet zo voor vlees wat er nog als 'dier' uitziet (en ook niet voor botjes en graten...brrrr), dus laat ik de borstfilets altijd voor mij eraf halen en zet ik de verdere maaltijd een 'scherm' voor dat 'versneden' beest  :Big Grin: 

@Luuss, nog proficiat met de verjaardag van je papa!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Kakel, dat stinkt idd, heb je het wel opgegeten?

@ Agnes, bedankt  :Smile: 

Gister pizza gegeten...

----------


## dotito

vandaag word het kippefilet met zelfgemaakte championsaus en zelfgemaakte appelmoes,en aardappelpuree heerlijk mmm..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## chris1963

Hoi daar ,
Vandaag waren her aardappellen in de oven op griekse wijze ,mer een boerensalade, en griekse gehaktballetjes......
De rest van de family wilde aan de vis..dus ik had 2 potjes te koken ...
maar allemaal wel lekker ....
Doei doei chris

----------


## Lara '52

gisteren/KABELJAUW-met mosterd limoen saus en warme groentjes -aardappelen 

DESSERT / frangipanne-confituurtaart :vh. huis  :Stick Out Tongue:  


vand. gebraad-witlof-gebakken aaardappel 

dessert : chocolademousse vh. huis

----------


## dotito

lekkere verse tomatenroomsoep met ballekes :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Hier hebben we de nieuwe fondue pan uitgetest ... lekker, maar vééls te vet vind ik....
Kga dat fondue-stel bewaren voor de kaasfondues; vlees en vis gaan lekker op de gourmet voortaan  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Witloof met kalfslapje

----------


## Sylvia93

Wij hebben vanavond pannenkoeken gegeten. :Big Grin: 
Was alweer een tijd terug, heerlijk pannenkoek met kaas

----------


## Lara '52

koniginnehapjes met frietjes (luchthaven Oostende ) met dochter en man

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb vandaag véél (te veel) mandarijnen gegeten en verder brood  :Wink:

----------


## Lara '52

koniginnen hapjes met frietjes (gisteren Oostende luchhaven ) 

vnd spaghetti of lasagne /buitenhuis

----------


## dotito

tournedos met spruitjes heb wat vitaminetjes nodig....

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Teveel mandarijnen hahaha hoe doe je dat nou weer, mandarijnen verslaving vandaag! :Big Grin: ?

Wij gaan gewoon brood eten (kadetjes) is hier voor op de zaterdag normaal. Heeft mn moeder van huis meegekregen, dus ja doen we het hier nu dus ook :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb vandaag stampot andijvie met kaas gemaakt, vegaballetjs voor mij er bij en rookworst en kalkoenfiletreepjes voor mijn broertjes...

----------


## Lara '52

steak met frietjes (man)voor mij kip met pepersaus  :Stick Out Tongue:  

dessert/ soesjes met warme chocoladesaus  :Stick Out Tongue: 

confituurtaart vh. huis

----------


## Agnes574

fondue ...
Mijn ouders gingen komen om mijn vaders verjaardag te vieren; ze zijn helaas ziek, dus hebben schoonouders nu plots een 'etentje' ... dat vinden ze helemaal niet erg  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb de titel aangepast naar 'Wat eet je vandaag', daar de Belgen meestal s'middags warm eten :Wink: 
Toch veel verschillen tussen de nederlanders en belgen hoor..hihi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag

Grappig dat jullie 's middags warm eten. Mijn opa en oma doen dat ook altijd :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Maar gaan jullie dan 's middags ook funduen, of gebeurd dat dan wel 's avonds?

Hier weten we nog niet wat we gaan eten, merken we vanzelf wel. Wij hebben het geluk dat op zondag de supermarkt open is :Big Grin:  Maar we zullen denk ik wel wat overgebleven iets uit de vriezer halen.

----------


## dotito

pekensstoemp met worst en als dessert appeltaart(vers gebakken) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tess71

Gebakken vis, aardappelpuree, sla

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier wordt het wss een zelfgemaakte aardappelschotel uit de oven

----------


## kaatjekakel

Bloemkool, aardappels en een burger van de maand van Appie Heijn,

----------


## Lara '52

vissoep 

rijstpuding

----------


## Agnes574

> @ Ag
> 
> Grappig dat jullie 's middags warm eten. Mijn opa en oma doen dat ook altijd
> 
> Maar gaan jullie dan 's middags ook funduen, of gebeurd dat dan wel 's avonds?
> 
> Hier weten we nog niet wat we gaan eten, merken we vanzelf wel. Wij hebben het geluk dat op zondag de supermarkt open is Maar we zullen denk ik wel wat overgebleven iets uit de vriezer halen.


Mijn schoonmoeder en Tino eten s'middags warm  :Wink: , ik enkel s'avonds  :Big Grin:  (ik ben en blijf een Nederlandse hé  :Wink: )

Vanavond eet ik brood of een pizza: zit nog vol van de fondue gisteravond  :Smile:

----------


## Lara '52

VND ;gegratineerd hespenrolletjes met witlof  :Stick Out Tongue:  

dessert : pannekoek met suiker

----------


## Agnes574

Witlof in de ham/hesp ... mmmmm daar mag je mij s'nachts voor wakker maken  :Big Grin: !
Geniet ervan Celest!!

Gister een broodje wezen eten met mijn schoonmoeder, dus vanavond zullen het pizza-baguettes hawai worden!

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister lekker penne (pasta) met victoriabaars (vis), italiaanse roerbakroente, rode paprika, kastanje champignons en kruiden (basilicum, bieslook) gegeten met een pestosausje  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Echt super om te lezen hoeveel gevarieerde gerechten jullie allemaal eten!

Wij eten nooit zo heel uitgebreid, meestal gewoon aardappels/groente. Soms iets makkelijks. Vanavond waarschijnlijk Saté, ivm sporten.

----------


## dotito

lekkere verse pompoensoep met ballekes en als dessert creme au beure gateau mmm :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

Wij eten altijd 's avonds warm, maar bij mijn opa en oma aten we altijd tussen de middag warm en de ouders van een vriend van mij eten ook altijd 's middags warm, want als die moeder 's avonds eet krijgt ze buikpijn ed...

Vanavond hebben mijn paps en mijn broertje gekookt... rijst met nootjes ed erin, zij hadden gemarineerde kip en ik vegaballetjes en als groente grote champignonachtige paddestoelen, prei, tauge en sugar snaps.

----------


## Tess71

Gisteren een heerlijk broodje van boer geert gegeten ( daar verkopen ze echt hele lekkere/aparte broodjes.

Ik lees heel veel lekkere gerechten van jullie dames, zijn jullie allemaal van die creatieve kokkies :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , helaas ben ik niet zo een keukenprinses dus ik kook simpele gerechten! Maar ik eet het dan ook liever op dan dat ik het moet klaarmaken :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben ook geen keukenprinses; enkel in wok en pastagerechten kan ik wel eens uitblinken  :Big Grin: .

Vanavond hutsepot (door schoonmoeder gemaakt  :Wink: )

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier nog geen enkel idee wat we gaan eten. Ik moet over een uurtje naar de tandarts :Frown:  Dus dan kan ik daarna weer de halve avond op bed gaan liggen totdat de verdoving uitgewerkt is. Eten zal wel een ramp worden straks.

----------


## Agnes574

Oesje Syl!! Sterkte bij de tandarts en het bekomen van de verdoving!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Thanks :Big Grin:  Behandeling viel zelf wel mee, behalve dattie een kies moest vullen, dus zo'n beetje mn hele mond uitgerekt heeft. Heb ook een ontsteking aan mn tandvlees :Frown: 

De verdoving begint nu uit te werken, dus begin nu de linkerkant van mn mond behoorlijk te voelen :Frown:

----------


## Lara '52

Aai SYL , je moet maar denken een verzorgde mond is best wel fijn , als ik bij tandarts ga ,probeer ik ondertussen aan leuke dingen te denken ......;zo gaat dat vlugger  :Smile:  verzorg je goed..... :Smile:  

GRTJS Celest  :Smile:

----------


## Lara '52

vnd /restjes ven witlof /(gisteren ) 

soep (man) 

frangipanetaart vh. huis

----------


## Lara '52

OEPS AGNES , je berichtje niet gezien ,lekker hé met aardappel of brood en een glaasje wijn meer moet dat niet zijn hé ;als kind luste ik het niet ,nu zo ik het elke week eten; je ervaart dat je smaakpuppillen verandere met ouder te worden .... :Big Grin:  met ouder worden verandert er nog veel ,maar niet altijd negatief hoor .... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Celest,

Dat is idd wel zo ja :Big Grin:  
Helaas heeft mn vorige tandarts bij ons onze gebitten een beetje verkloot.. Dus onze nieuwe tandarts is nu steeds bezig alles een beetje recht te zetten.

Mn zus is 20 jaar en volgens onze oude tandarts had ze een perfect gebit, geen gaatjes etc. We komen bij de nieuwe tandarts (ik wilde niet meer naar de oude kwas als de dood voor m, en terecht dus ook) Bleek mn zus een heel verrot gebit te hebben. Verstandskiezen moesten per direct getrokken worden, waren helemaal verrot van binnen, verwaarloosde gaatjes, wortelkanaalbehandelingen etc :EEK!: 

Gelukkig was het bij mij niet zo erg, enkel een zooi gaatjes, dus 1x in de maand ga ik naar de tandarts om gaatjes te vullen totdat alles weer in orde is.

Het veranderen van die smaakpuppilen zal ik nog wel doormaken in de loop van de tijd haha :Big Grin: 

xxx Syl

----------


## Lara '52

Hoi Syl , mijn man en ik hebben dat ook meegemaakt , al 28 jaar bij dezelfde tandarts en door zijn privé problemen misgelopen ,hij handelde niet meer correct,mijn man had een tijdbom in zijn mond (onsteking tandvlees , in ergere mate de naam ontglipt me ,door zijn hartproblemen is dat gevaarlijk ) :Mad: de andere mevr. tandarts heeft hem direkt doorverwezen ziekenhuis, tanden moesten eruit en een prothese nochtans ging mijn man 2x per jaar op controle . Zo zie je ,dat zo niet mogen maar wat doen we er aan ? 

STERKTE en nadien ga je wel tevrede zijn . 

GRTJS CELEST  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Vanavond eet ik roerei met spekjes  :Wink: , na het zwemmen ga ik honger hebben,dus maak ik mezelf een snelle hap  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lara '52

vnd. rolmops met slaatjes en aardappel in schil 

frangipanne

----------


## Luuss0404

vandaag ovenschotel van aardappels. brocolli, paprika en kaas gegeten...

Morgen gaan we hier gourmetten met de buuf en der kids  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier vanavond bietjes met aardappeltjes en een zelfgemaakte gehaktsnitzel.

----------


## Lara '52

Kaasschotel -wijntje -olijven enz.....

----------


## Lara '52

VDMD. Kalfslever met oesterzwammen en gecaramiliseerde appeltjes met een beetje kaneel en geflambeerd met calvados ....heerlijk  :Stick Out Tongue:  

vdavd. hapjes-desserts.....bij dochter voor feestje  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Vrijdag met de buurvrouw der 3 kids, mijn 'broertje', mijn paps en broertje wezen gourmetten/teppanyaki-en.
Zaterdag met mijn paps en broertje wezen teppanyaki-en.
Vandaag patatje gegeten en zometeen (afbak) stokbrood met soepje

----------


## dotito

vandaag eten we rundsfilet met rijst en princesseboontjes

----------


## Agnes574

Zelfgemaakt stoofvlees met frietjes  :Big Grin:  > na het zwemmen bij schoonmoeder eten  :Wink: .

----------


## dotito

petatjes met spinazie en vissticks :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sylvia93

Opgebakken aardappeltjes met appelmoes! 
Morgen spinazie

----------


## Luuss0404

gister; aardappelrondjes met sla, ik een vegaburger en mijn paps en broertje gehaktballen

vandaag; penne (pasta) met 4kaassaus (omdat die niet ging binden hebben we der kruimelkaas bij gedaan), voor mijn pap en broertje roerbakgroente met gehakt en voor mij roerbakgroente met zalm en een varia aan kruiden

----------


## Agnes574

Zigeunerburgers, aardappelen en gemengde groentjes

----------


## dotito

rundsvlees op chinese wijze met rijst en groentjes

----------


## Agnes574

Zal iets gemakkelijks worden ....
Zwemmen en daarna iets 'gemakkelijks' kopen (pizza/spaghetti/ofzoiets)

----------


## dotito

heb nog geen enkel idee wat we gaan eten :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag warme stokbroodjes uit de oven gehad met salade.
Ik biologische tomatensoep uit zak erbij en mn paps en broertje tomatensoep met balletjes...

----------


## Agnes574

Scampi diabolique (deze keer zélf gemaakt  :Wink: )

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

De watte ? Haha ken het niet, wat houdt het in? Wij eten denk ik iets makkelijks, op vrijdag sporten we altijd dus dan eten we later.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, goed zeg dat je t zelf gemaakt hebt  :Big Grin:  

@ Syl, scampi's zijn (ongepelde) garnalen  :Wink: 

Ik eet vanavond bij een vriendin, dus geen idee wat ik ga eten  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,mmm..lekker :Stick Out Tongue: 

vandaag eten we pasta heb niet veel zin om uitgebreid te koken :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Aah vandaar dat ik het niet ken :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Bij mij hoef je met geen enkel gerecht met vis/garnalen/mosselen etc aan te komen.

----------


## kaatjekakel

Zuurkool, worst, spekjes.

----------


## dotito

rode kool met kotteletjes en aardappelen lekkere boerekost mmm.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, jammer hoor dat je niet van vis houd... maarja ieder zo zn eigen  :Wink: 

Gister heeft de vriendin waar ik was lekker paella met kleine garnaaltjes gemaakt erg lekker!
Vandaag is lekker makkelijk dag, dus soep met tosti, kruidenafakbroodje en ik had lekker croissantjes  :Big Grin: 
Morgen ga ik een quiche maken ...

----------


## Agnes574

Tagliatelli met speciale saus (verrassing ... schoonma heeft ons maar wéér 's verwend  :Wink: )

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier was het vanavond ook soep, met brood

----------


## dotito

verse ajuinsoep :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

pizza rusticale van Wagner  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,mm pizza :Stick Out Tongue:  maar voor mij dan wel zonder kaas ;lust helemaal geen kaas.

moet sevens nog naar de winkel de muizen vallen dood,dus ik weet het nog niet :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Vanavond waarschijnlijk macaroni/pasta iets...

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik denk dat het hier aardappels en groente gaat worden, weet nog niet precies wat. Maar ik krijg momenteel toch geen hap door mn keel :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kaatjekakel

hartige taart

----------


## Agnes574

Stoemp van savooiekool met worst  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Maandag was kliekjesdag, daarbij poffertjes en kruidenstokbrood gegeten..

Gister uit eten geweest met vrienden, pizza gegeten...

Vanaond weet ik niet... misschien kibbeling met aardappelschijfjes en sla, die 1e 2 hebben we in de koelkast...

----------


## Agnes574

witlof in de ham  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag idd de kibbeling gegeten maar dan met een kant-en-klaar farfalle/zalm/brocolli schotel... smaakte beter dan verwacht  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

vandaag is het bij ons ook iets kant en klaar,brocoliepuré met kalfsblanket mmm :Stick Out Tongue: doe ik normaal niet vaak.maar het was een te drukke dag en heb geen tijd gehad voor te koken.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier had mn moeder kerstdiner op school, dus heb samen met mn zus gekookt, kleine gehaktballetjes in pindasaus en crossantjes in de oven gevuld met kaas en knakworstjes (klinkt vreemd, maar het is echt te eten!)

----------


## Agnes574

.... Zal op de kerstmarkt iets eten worden  :Wink: , gister ge-gourmet  :Wink: 

Januari zal een flinke dieet-maand worden ... rond en genieten is nu het motto  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

vanavond zal het stoofvlees(zelfgemaakt)met kroketjes worden :Big Grin: lekkermmm

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister opgebakken ardappels... daarbij geroerbakte spitskol/knoflook/paprika met kerrie 
Paps en broertje een sateschnitzel en ik had een vegetarische paddestoelenburger, kon alleen de paddestoelen niet vinden, dus volgende keer maar iets anders vega proberen  :Frown: 

Vandaag gaan we als het goed is zelf paella maken me garnaaltjes en koolvis

----------


## Agnes574

Gister visgourmet (als vriendlief van die 'overdadige' maaltijdideeën blijft verzinnen, kun je me binnenkort *rollen*)  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

ken dat Agnes,heb zefde probleem :Big Grin: ach in januarie wat diéten he!
vandaag word het ook nog stoofvlees,den 2de dag smaakt dat altijd lekkerder.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier vanavond opgebakken aardappeltjes!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, en dan moeten de kerstdagen nog komen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

@ Luuss en Dotito,

Pfff...vanavond worstenbroodjes gegeten en later op de avond gefrituurde inktvisringen ... en idd; *de kerstdagen en oud/nieuw* moeten nog beginnen :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  .... haha; wél gemakkelijk om een grote sneeuwpop te maken; rol gewoon Aggie effe door de sneeuw  :Big Grin:

----------


## Petra717

kartoffel kloessen

----------


## Sylvia93

Gister (1e kerstdag) en eergister (kerstavond) gefonduud, vandaag (2e kerstdag) bij mn opa en oma kalkoen gegeten (is traditie daar  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) Ze hebben ook nog konijn, maar dat eet ik niet vink zielig (denkt aan flappie :Frown: )

----------


## Agnes574

> kartoffel kloessen


???  :Confused:  Wasda lieve pettie ???? :Confused: 
...Aardappelklompen???

----------


## Agnes574

@Syl,
Ik eet ook geen konijn..moet altijd aan zo'n lief,zacht,rondhuppelend konijntje denken dan en dan 'blokkeert' mijn keel....maar soms speel ik wél lamsvlees naar binnen; wrede Aggie!!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Kerstavond (24 dec); diner bij schoonmoeder > hapjes,wok met scampi,varkenshaasje met champignonsaus én een speciaal ijsje = tonneke rond gegeten!!

Kerstdag (25 dec); hier thuis gegourmet met mijn ouders > hapjes,vis- en vleesgourmet en gewoon koffie met een chocolaatje na = wéér een kledingmaat erbij!!

2de kerstdag (26 dec); stokbrood met hesp (ham) en sla en verder niet teveel ... zit nog vol voor een week denk ik  :Big Grin: 

Oudejaarsavond staat er hier nog een vis- en vleesgourmet op het menu (met schoonma + haar vriend) en daarna wil ik enkel maar fruit,groenten,muesli en rijstwafels > back to basic en wat (véél) afvallen!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Ja idd, ik krijg dat ook niet over mn hart, ik heb zelf een konijn en als ik dat zie moet ik aan hem denken (en flappie:P). Mn opa zei tijdens het eten ook nog leuk tegen me: Hé Syl wist je al dat Witje (Konijn van mn opa) overleden is? Dus ik tegen mn opa: U heeft m toch niet in de pan gegooid hè??? (grr) Haha maar dat had ie gelukkig niet gedaan.

Vanavond gaan we weer fonduen (hebben nog enorm veel vlees over) en met oudjaarsavond eten we vaak niets, meestal maakt mn moeder een salade en die zet ze dan met stokbrood en toastjes op tafel. Denk dat we de komende dagen nog wel aant fonduen zijn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Als ik nog iets naar binnen krijg, ben al sinds 1ste kerstdag (perfecte timing) heel erg verkouden, en momenteel smaakt niets meer, en slapen is nog een grotere ramp :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Hihi Ag eet smakelijk trouwens  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

vanavond kalfslapje met rode kool en aardappelen

gisteren pastinaaksoep en coussous met groenten

----------


## Agnes574

@Syl,

Beterschap Syl!!
Idd géén goede timing om nu verkouden te worden  :Wink: !!

@Dotito,
klinkt goed en lekker meid  :Wink: !!

Xx Ag

----------


## Petra717

@ Sylvia, 

Hier nog eentje die goed verkouden is! doe lekker met je mee:P
1 voordeel hoef je straks met Aggie niet mee te doen met afvallen:P

----------


## Luuss0404

1e kerstdag getepanyakied (bakplaat) met vis, vlees , groente, stokbrood, toosjes, sausjes en salades. Als toetje zo'n creme brulle boomstamijs ^_^

2e kerstdag bij een vriend gegeten (die waarmee ik samenwoonde) lekker toscaanse aaradppelpartjes met boontjes en hij gehakt cordonbleu en ik vega cordon bleu gehad. Als toetje mang tropsche vrucht ijs ^_^

Vandaag roerbakgroente en vis opbakkn (over van t bakplaten) met soep en stokbrood.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Petra,

Oohw rot he? Ik heb nu al een hekel aan die verstopte neus van me, maar voel me wel behoorlijk volgepropt van al die kerstdagen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Dus na het nieuwe jaar weer lekker 3/4x per week sportschool + 1x per week badminton, en dan voor het laatste maandje gym op school (enige voordeel van examenjaar :Smile: )

Zijn overal de kerstdagen bevallen?? Bij jou ook Peet? Beetje gezellig gehad allemaal! :Big Grin: ?

xxx

----------


## dotito

vandaag word het spinaziestoemp met lamskotteletjes,

----------


## Petra717

vandaag stond er op het menu, aardappelpuree met hamplapje en sprzieboontjes.. invrom van jachtpannetje

----------


## Petra717

@ Sylvia, 

Mijn kerstdagen waren ok hoor, heel veel geslapen en gezellig gehad bij vrienden. 
Achjah een keertje misschien goed stomen, kan dat helpen tegen die verstopte neus? 
Ik ben er voorlopig niet vanaf.. het halve team loopt te snotteren op t werk :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

Knufff, 
pettie



> @ Petra,
> 
> Oohw rot he? Ik heb nu al een hekel aan die verstopte neus van me, maar voel me wel behoorlijk volgepropt van al die kerstdagen  Dus na het nieuwe jaar weer lekker 3/4x per week sportschool + 1x per week badminton, en dan voor het laatste maandje gym op school (enige voordeel van examenjaar)
> 
> Zijn overal de kerstdagen bevallen?? Bij jou ook Peet? Beetje gezellig gehad allemaal!?
> 
> xxx

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Pettie,

Leuk om te horen! En ja idd die verstopte neus, een drama. Ik zit hier al aan de neusspray en moet zeggen dat dit best goed werkt!

Hier wordt het vanavond waarschijnlijk iets van pizza, we hebben geen fut meer om nog uitgebreid te gaan koken  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Agnes574

Ik wil gewoon brood of iets lichts qua eten ... vanaf morgen weer al die zware,vetmakende dingen  :Wink: .
Straks om boodschappen  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Luuss0404

Maandag lekker vegetarische ovenschotel gemaakt en mijn paps en broertje hadden daar kippepoten bij.
Gister burrito's gemaakt, zowel groenten met tonijn als groenten met hamblokjes (de heren hadden geen zin in kip of gehakt) ^_^ 
Vandaag wordt het een lekker gebakken visje van de visboer  :Smile: 

Gaat er ook iemand oliebollen ofzo maken of kopen???

----------


## dicki

zuurkool met een dikke worst en jus.

----------


## Agnes574

Hier géén oliebollen  :Wink:  ... die kopen we hier wel als het 's kermis is  :Wink: .
Brood vanavond!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Oudjaarsdag lekker getepanyakied met allerlei hapjes en drankjes  :Smile: 
Nieuwjaarsdag hebben mn paps en broertje broodje shoarma gegeten en ik tosti's met soepje.
Vandaag gaan we macaroni eten en morgen komt een vriend pannekoeken voor ons bakken ^_^

----------


## Ronald68

Vanmiddag bij de McD geweest en zometeen lekker aan de pizza. Maandag begin ik met sporten, vanochtend geen tijd gehad :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Zwaar op regime (dieet) vanaf vandaag!!

Groenten, fruit, muësli, yoghurt en rijstwafels ... mss 's een keertje het 'menu' uitbreiden met wat vis of mager vlees (eventueel met wat pasta),maar das al!!

Een vriendin van mij gaat een 'strak dieet' volgen;
Koolsoep en groenten/fruit, om de dag afgewisseld geloof ik ... kan toch niet gezond zijn heb ik proberen uitleggen, maar ja ... 

Ik ga terug gezond eten en letten op de porties, dan gaan de overtollige kilo's vanzelf wel weer weg vroeg of laat  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Heerlijk op zijn tijd hé Ronald > zo'n McD-menu  :Big Grin: 
Heb er tussen kerst en nieuwjaar ook 's héérlijk van genoten  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald, lekker pizza  :Smile:  
Helaas zit McD er voor mij niet meer in, mocht graag af en toe een Big Mac eten, maar vind de vegetarisch dingen (salde, visburger) daar niet lekker... 

@ Agnes, k zou toch wel vis, mager vlees ed ernaast eten hoor, je moet wel voldoende voedingsstoffen binnenkrijgen... en wat die vriendin van jou doet lijkt me niet echt gezond...

Die pannekoeken van gister waren heerlijk! Lekker 2 met aardbeienjam en 1 met kaas gegeten  :Smile:  Zometeen ook lekker even eentje opwarmen  :Smile:  En wat we vanavond gaan eten heb ik geen flauw idee van, ik denk dat ik maar eens moet beginnen met nadenken....

----------


## Agnes574

Komt in orde lieve Luuss,
Ik zal er zéker voor zorgen dat ik voldoende van de schijf van 5 binnenkrijg  :Wink: .
Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Gelukkig maar lieve Agnes  :Wink:  Knuff terug  :Smile:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Mijn regime betekent een beetje leven volgens het schema van een zekere mevrouw Bakker...........ontbijt, lunch, warme maaltijd en tussendoortjes als fruit of een evergreen. Veel drinken en niet snoepen. Werkt prima, er is al weer één Kerstdag af. Nog twee kerstdagen, oud en nieuw en twee verjaardagen te gaan. Vanavond eten we aardappels, witlof en een slavink. Ik heb ontbeten met yoghurt, in de pauze een banaan, tussen de middag twee broodjes en twee mandarijnen, vanmiddag nog een broodje bij de thee en net in de auto nog een evergreen (1 vandaag, de andere voor morgen). Vanavond wellicht nog een sinaasappeltje, that's all en wel genoeg lijkt me.

----------


## Luuss0404

Haha Kaatje... een zeker mevrouw Bakker  :Wink:  Goed dat er al één Kerstdag af is, nu de rest nog. Wel lekker aardappels witlof en slavink, helaas vinden ze hier witlof niet lekker en mag ik geen vlees meer...

Maandag hebben we aardappels met snijbonen, paps en broertje hadden er een schnitzel bij en ik een ommeltje (had geen zin in vis of vega burger).
Gister hebben we pizza gegeten en vanavond heb ik geen idee... ik denk iets makkelijks...

----------


## Ronald68

Net 3 broodjes hamburger gehad. Lekkerrrr. Doe de groeten aan Sonja B.
Tussen de middag een gezonde warme hap hoor en weer niet ontbeten.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Ik ontbijt nooit, ik hou mn ontbijt gewoon niet binnen zo vroeg op de ochtend, ik heb op school om half 11 pauze en eet dan een fruitbiscuit, dat is voor mij mijn ontbijt. Vervolgens heb ik om tien voor 1 pauze en dan eet ik een broodje, tussendoor nooit  :Smile: 

Maandagavond opgebakken aardappeltjes gemaakt, gisteravond bietjes met aardappeltjes en een bal gehakt, en vanavond maar even makkelijk een patatje (naar de winkel is hier onmogelijk, ze zijn door het zout heen en de wegen zijn hier net een ijsbaan). Helaas vandaag wéér niet kunnen fitnessen door dit vervelende weer  :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag lekker gebakken visje gehad  :Smile:  Mn paps en broertje hadden kibbeling en patatjes erbij, maar ik hou niet van de cafetaria hier...

Wat betreft ontbijten... sjah dat probeer ik meestal wel te doen, ook aangezien het de belangrijkste maaltijd van de dag zou zijn... maar het lukt me niet altijd...
En Syl, ze zeiden idd gister op het nieuws dat de meeste gemeenten door hun strooizout heen waren en dat het onbekend was wanneer dat probleem opgelost zou worden...

----------


## Agnes574

Strooizout hier ook een drama!!!!!!!!!!!

Ik kook de hele week al ... gewone kost (aardappels op verschillende manieren, vlees en groenten) ...meeste voor vriendlief  :Wink: , ik ben al één maatje kwijt gelukkig  :Big Grin: 

Ontbijten is voor mij al zolang ik weet een groot probleem...ik kom niet verder dan 2 koppen koffie en soms wat fruit; moet veranderen, weet het!!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik; salade met wat pesto,mozzarella en tomaat
Vriendlief krijgt gewoon gekookt eten (ik ben in een goede bui  :Big Grin: )

Ps; ik heb een zakje strooizout weten te bemachtigen  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

boerenkool met worst echte hollandse winterkost!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Haha idd wij ook! Smaakte heerlijk!  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

verse paprika soep met kippenballekkes en brood

----------


## kaatjekakel

Gebakken aardappels, bloemkool en snitzel. De bloemkool was niet te ....., volgens mij was het een Franse, bah.

Morgen wil ik winterkost. Stamppot, denk boerenkool uit de vriezer, die komt uit mijn moestuintje.

----------


## Agnes574

MMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....boerenkool met rookworst!!!

Thanks kakeltje , je hebt me op een idee gebracht  :Wink: !!
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Ik denk dat het vandaag gebakken Breydelham wordt met mosterdsaus,gebakken aardappelen en snijbonen (met ui,rode peper en knoflook).

----------


## Ronald68

Vrijdag: patat dag!
Zo weer een gezonde week achter de rug.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier gaan we straks broodje gezond eten  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

vrijdag uit eten geweest naar de pizzaria, daar tagliatella met zalmsnippers, groente, roomsaus, kaas en basilicum gehad, was erg lekker  :Smile: 

zaterdag had mijn paps stampot boerenkool met mosterd gemaakt, daarnaast nog een mengeling van ui/champignons/knoflook en mn paps en broertje hadden er gehaktballen bij.

vandaag broodjes en muesli gegeten. mijn paps en broertje hadden de stampot opgemaakt, maar daar had ik niet zo'n zin in...

----------


## Petra717

klinkt gezond luusss!

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag toast champignon gemaakt; goed gelukt al zeg ik het zelf  :Wink: .
Ook heb ik vandaag al het eten voor morgen gemaakt; witlof in de hesp/ham ... hopelijk gaat dat ook smaken  :Big Grin:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ik heb voor de hele week een menuutje gemaakt, ik hoef niet naar de winkel! Alles is in huis.

----------


## Agnes574

Das dik in orde kakeltje!!

Ik had gehoopt dat ook te kunnen zeggen; helaas heeft vriendlief al veel dingen opgegeten (onvoorstelbaar wat die eet en dan nog geen gram aankomt  :EEK!: ) ... maar die mag hij zélf gaan aanvullen deze week  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Kaatje, heerlijk dat je alles al in huis hebt, scheelt weer boodschappen stress  :Smile: 

@ Agnes, inderdaad als hij het opmaakt moet hij ook nieuwe halen/aanvullen!

Ik denk dat we vandaag nasi ofzo gaan eten, moet in elk geval iets makkelijks zijn want mn paps is om half 6 thusi en ik moet om 6 uur weer richting school...

----------


## Lara '52

VANMIDDAG : scampies diaboliqe met taggiatelli 

VANAVOND / bezoek /pizza's en broodjes hapjes en een goed flesje wijn  :Stick Out Tongue: 

morgenmiddag /groentensoep /'s avonds /idem als vnd. bezoek ......

----------


## Ronald68

tussen de middag bloemkool en zo meteen brood met kaas!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier vanavond stokbrood in de oven met kaas. Had niet zoveel zin om uitgebreid te koken.

----------


## Luuss0404

Nou gister werd het soep met stokbrood...

Vandaag heb ik gekookt. Een apart soort rijstachtig iets, 1 pan met kip/groente voor mn paps en broertje en voor mijzelf 1 pan met groente/rozijnen/cashewnootjes.. en ik had een vegetarisch broodje bapao die wonder boven wonder wel voor herhaling vatbaar is  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Morgen maak ik scampi diabolique (als de migraine betert!)

----------


## Lara '52

@ Agnes , laat het je smaken :Wink:  zo'n gerecht is vlug klaar hoor . 


VND; pensen met compote vr. man en ik gestoofd witloof met een kortelet 

dessert / chocoladepudding (man) confituurtaart :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

Celest jij maakt van elke maaltijd een feestje  :Wink: 

Ik heb geen idee wat we vandaag gaan eten... heb wel zin in lasagne of quiche zelf te maken maar mn broertje heeft fitness dus dat wordt hem vandaag niet...

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ga beginnen aan m'n scampi diabolique  :Big Grin: 

@Luuss,
Eet dan maar gewoon lekker iets simpels waar je zin in hebt  :Wink: .

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Het werd gister ellepijpjesmacaroni met roerbakgroente/knoflook/ui/paprika/eigen fantasie kruidensausmix... mn paps en broertje hadden er kip bij want dat was nog over en ik had er een kasssoufle bij, want kon mijn vegaburger niet op tijd ontdooien...

Vandaag maar een moeilijker gerecht  :Wink: 

@ Agnes is je scampi diabolique gelukt?

----------


## Lara '52

vmd. groentensoep 

vavd. broodjes met vis/ olijven , gedroogde tomaten (heerlijk) 

dessert/chocoladepudding /javanais  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ronald68

net chilli gehad
vanavond overwerk voer

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Celest, lekker hoor! 

@ Ronald, overwerk voer is dat een kant-en-klaar maaltijd of pizza/chinees? 
Bij de ING kregen we als we tot 21:00 uur moesten werken een warme kant-en-klaar maaltijd (van de AH) aangeboden als we ons daarvoor intekenden...

----------


## kaatjekakel

Zalm, brocoli en noodles

----------


## Agnes574

@Luuss, 
Scampi Diabolique is goed gelukt; alleen had vriendlief mijn brood voor erbij opgegeten.... grrrr ....,dus heb ik het maar met rijst gegeten (half zo lekker).

Vandaag eet ik .. wss niet veel; ben véél te veel bezig met consultatie van morgen ...
Zal muësli ofzo worden met wat fruit  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik ga straks bietjes maken, met wat vlees, en bruine bonen voor mn zus (wilde ze eens proberen, maar durf te wedden dat ze het toch niet lust :Stick Out Tongue: )

@ Ag,

Succes morgen met de consultatie!

----------


## Ronald68

@Luus,
Deze keer wordt het pizza

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, fijn dat het goed gelukt is  :Smile:  Wel jammer dat t brood op was  :Frown: 

@ Ronald, pizza is ook erg lekker  :Wink: 

Het moeilijke gerecht werd em niet gister... dus hebben we maar aardappels, spinazie, mijn paps en broertje chipolataworstjes en ik een vegaburger met gedroogde tomaar/kaas gehad. 
Voortaan maar naar de AH voor mijn vegetarische burgers/bapao ed, die zijn vele malen lekkerder dan die bij de C1000 (die bestaan voornamelijk uit paneermeel namelijk)!

Vanavond oppassen bij mn neefjes en dan wordt het Fish n Chips (oftewel vissticks, kibbeling en patatjes)

----------


## Lara '52

@ AGNES , met brood is het super lekker hé  :Stick Out Tongue:  zo soppend in de saus . 

Dan is het voor herhaling vatbaar . GRTJS Celest  :Smile: 

VND/ groentensoep (pikant) 

vleessalade vh. huis met broodjes 

ijsje - voor mij een italiaanse koffie met een toetje ik zie wel wat .

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag ... broodjes (simpel) en morgen steak pepersaus

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister werden het stoommaaltijden van de AH (die waren in de bonus), ik had eentje met macaronidingetjes, geitenkaas, honingdressing, bladsppinazie en walnoten. Mijn pas en broertje deelden 1 met varkensreepjes en 1 met runderreepjes.

Vandaag soep met broodjes gehad.

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag zal het 'ikea-food' worden of iets anders ...simpel!!

----------


## Ronald68

vanochtend en vanavond volkorenbrood met pinda kaas en tussen de middag groente en vlees. Ik moet in maart toch een beetje goed voor de dag komen  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier vanavond spinazie met gehaktschnitzel.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald, succes dan maar  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vandaag moet het iets makkelijks worden betreft eten, dus misschien eet ik wel soep met een vegabapao of stokbroodje... mijn paps is om half 6 thuis en ik moet om 6 uur weg en ik ga niet ook nog boodschappen doen en koken, ik doe al de was en afwas en moet nog leren...

----------


## Ronald68

Hen ik wel nodig. kale sperziebonen met een stukje vlees. De gebakken aardappels met gesmolten kaas gingen aan mijn neus voorbij. Ik ben het nu al zat

----------


## Luuss0404

Nou gister ivm met gezamelijk tijdgebrek (paps om half 6 thuis, ik om 6 uur weer weg) de soep maar opgewarmd, stokbrood met kaas en kruiden voor mij en stokbrood met kaas salami en kruiden voor mijn paps en broertje in de oven gemaakt zodat we konden eten toen mijn paps thuiskwam...

Ik wil vandaag aardappels en groente eten, daar ben ik wel aan toe! Ik heb kipsateschnitzels en kip cordon bleu (2 van allebei) uit de vriezer gehaald voor mn paps en broertje en voor mijzelf een vegaburger.

----------


## Ronald68

over de dag verspreid, 5 boterhammen met pinda kaas en tussen de middag spruitjes met een slavink. Als ik nu niet afval dan weet ik het niet meer.

----------


## Sylvia93

Vanavond niks gegeten, mn moeder is ziek en kan niet koken, ik kwam pas bij 6en terug van de tandarts. Dus heb voor mn moeder en zus wat patat en zooi in de frituurpan gegooid. Hoefde zelf niks, ben er geen fan van, en voel me nu toch al niet goed na dat nieuws van de tandarts, en niks smaakt meer nu. 
Straks maar even bedenken wat het morgen gaat worden.. Ben van plan morgen weer te gaan fitnessen (gaat de 1ste keer worden dit jaar weer) sneeuw is éindelijk weg, dus kan er weer heen  :Smile: !

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald, misschien meot je voor de smaak iets anders op je brood doen? Ik hoop dat het afvallen lukt  :Smile: 

@ Syl, ja soms heb je even geen zin in (bepaalde soorten( eten... veel plezier op de fitness en hopelijk vind je vanavond iets wat je wel wil en kan eten!

Gister een witlof/aardappel ovenschotel gemaakt met saus en kaas. Paps en broertje hadden aan de kip cordon bleu genoeg... vandaag warmen we t eten gewoon weer op, hebben mn paps en broertje de kipsate schnitzel nog en evt een gebakken visje van de viskraam erbij...

----------


## Ronald68

@Luuss,

Vanavond uit eten met de directeur en zij secretaresse ivm overwerk. Lekker naar de Wok. Laat dat afvallen dus maar ff zitten. Morgen beginnen we weer fijn op nieuw.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Eet smakelijk alvast, hoop dat het gezellig gaat worden!

@ Luuss

Ja idd, weet nog niet wat het gaat worden, moet nog boodschappen doen.. (geeen ziihin in) Kregen ook onverwachts visite, dus fitness ist wéér niet geworden, nja dan vrijdag maar even kijken!

----------


## Ronald68

Ben net terug, heerlijk! maar slecht voor de lijn

----------


## Agnes574

Altijd lekker hé, eten op andermans kosten  :Big Grin: .
Sterkte met het overwerk Ronald!!

Vandaag aardappels,gemengde pangroenten met kipchipolatta gegeten,
Morgen stoofvlees (klaargemaakt door moeders  :Wink: ) met frieten en 
vrijdag eet ik warme broodjes met pesto,mozzarella en tomaat en vriendlief krijgt gemarineerd pittavlees met turks brood en sla ... simpel 'voer' vrijdag daar ik dan juist die proefblokkade heb gehad en té moe ga zijn; lekker liggen dus  :Smile: .

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald, lekker hoor wok en dat is niet superslecht hoor  :Wink: 

@ Syl, en wat is t geworden? Wel gezellig onverwachts visite maar wel jammer van je fitness, volgende keer beter  :Smile: 

@ Agnes, hm lekker hoor  :Smile:  En succes vrijdag!

Nou miscommunicatie hier... mijn paps had t eten van gister voor mijn broertje en em opgewarmd en voor mij tagliatelli met roenten klaargemaakt en de vis was hij maar vergeten  :Confused:  Maar goed t heeft wel gesmaakt  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha hier is het uiteindelijk net zo'n soort iets als Agnes geworden, broodje met pesto/kaas/kipfile uit de oven, morgen opgebakken aardappeltjes denk ik!

----------


## kaatjekakel

tartaartje met rijst en in de conimexolie gewokte prei, paprika en champignons

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, hopelijk eet jij vandaag opgebakken aardappeltjes  :Wink: 

@ Kaatje, is ook lekker  :Smile: 

Vanavond eten we 3kleuren wokkelmacaroni met victoribaars, italiaanse roerbakgroenten met extra champignon en parika plus kruiden en moet nog even bedenken wat en of er een saus bij komt...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Idd opgebakken aardappeltjes gegeten met appelmoes en een bieflapje (denk bij dat vlees altijd aan iets anders, maar zal me inhouden hahah!)  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, heb je toch nog je aardappeltjes gehad! En ik denk dat ik weet waar jij aan denkt  :Wink: 

T werd hier ipv wokkelmacaroni de 3kleurige vlindermacaroni en ik heb er een saus bij gemaakt van gorgonzolla/boursin cuisine

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Hahaha ja je hoeft er maar 1 lettertje uit te halen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Wat het hier vanavond wordt weet ik nog niet, mn zus loopt al dagen te zeuren om pizza, maar dat hoef ik niet, nu wilde ze maandag pizza eten, maar dat kan ook zoiezo niet (pizza's moeten omstebeurt in de oven duurt eeuwen) en ik wordt om kwart voor 6 al opgehaald omdat ik om 7 uur bij de tattooshop moet zijn. Dus het wordt iig GEEEN pizza (ik ben pizza-ziek nu!)

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Je zus kan wel pizza eten, dan eten je moeder en jij gewoon iets anders  :Wink: 
Ga je een tattoo laten zetten? Waar en wat voor een? (Dit hoort eigenlijk in een ander topcis thuis  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Wat wij gaan eten weet ik ook niet. Mijn paps zou met een vriendin eten, maar dat gaat niet door en mijn broertjes moeten vanavond om 7uur weer fitnessen... heb geen zin om te koken in elk geval... maar papa en ik gaan toch naar t dorp voor boodschappen en misschien halen we dan wel iets van de markt...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Net boodschappen gedaan en het wordt gewoon brood  :Smile:  Ik geef dr expres geen pizza omdat ze er gewoon verslaafd aan is, en het liefst iedere dag pizza wilt eten. En groente eten doet ze niet, dus dan krijgt ze van mij ook gewoon geen pizza (tis net een klein kind)

En ja haha weet eigenlijk nieteens in wat voor soort topic dit thuishoort, misschien wel een ideetje ga zo wel ff een topic aanmaken! Heb zelf al 2 tatt's (rechterschouderblad,linkerbil) en van mn moeder krijg ik maandag dus een kolibrietje op mn pols. 
Ga er ff een apart topic over maken! Vertel ik het daar wel uitgebreider  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, misschien moet je je zus heropvoeden betreft eten  :Wink: 

Papa en mijn broertjes hadden opgebakken aardappels, kipfilet (in blokjes gesneden en met kruiden gemarineerd) en sla van rucola/eikenblaadjes/cherrytomaatjes/komkommer/tonijn (uit blikje).
Ik heb de vlindertjesmacaroni, nieuwe groente/paprika/kruiden/tonijn (uit blikje) en de gorgonzollasaus opgewarmd, ik vond het teveel en te lekker om weg te gooien...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ja ze heeft ook echt een heropvoeding nodig! Ik moest vroeger altijd eten wat de pot schaft!! Maar mijn zus eet totaal geen groente!! (Heeft het lichaam toch echt nodig!) Ze zegt altijd dat ze het wel doet, maar elke keer als we groente eten gaat ze sneaky naar dr kamer toe, en omdat ik 9/10 keer het eten maak weet ik precies wat er uit de pan is. Of soms schept ze wat op, en dan vind ik het later gewoon terug in de afvalbak!! (En mn moeder die zegt er maar niks van..  :Frown: ) Hier is het echt een drama qua eten, het enige wat mn zus lekker vind is pasta's/shoarma/patat en vooral VEEEL pizza. (Haha kom ik aan, pasta's en shoarma lust ik niet, patat hou ik niet van, dus eet ik bijna nooit, en pizza vind ik heeel afentoe tussendoor weleens lekker, maar alleen met kaas en niet met andere zooi erop) Nee geef mij maar liever een bord groente, bietjes ofso! Daar ben ik echt gek op  :Smile: 

Morgen wordt het waarschijnlijk ook gewoon brood, zaterdag is hier meestal brooddag, of heel soms eten we het weekend soep (Lust ik ook niet, dus dan eet ik stokbrood, haha jee mensen gaan nu denken dat ik niks lust hahaha) Maar morgen dus denk ik gewoon brood, en dan ga ik zondag een aardappelschotel met ham/kaassaus maken voor in de oven. (Misschien dat de plannen nog veranderen, want zoals gewoonlijk lust mn zus het laatste ook weer niet!)

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, 
wat je zou kunnen doen is een keer torilla/burrito/wraps maken (t heeft de vorm van een pizza), voor je zus gooi je er salami/kaas/tomaat in en voor jezelf prei/paprika/mais ofzo.. dan heeft je zus haar 'pizzavervanging' en heb jij iets lekkers en gezonds! En het is makkelijk om te maken  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Oh dat is best een goed idee! Heb wel al eens burrito's/wraps gemaakt, maar die waren allemaal uit zo'n pak van de honig, dat vind ik persoonlijk niet zo, en daar zat dan kipfile etc tussen (je kunt er zelf idd vanalles ingooien). Nadeel van dat soort dingen vind ik wel altijd dat als je een hap neemt, de inhoud aan de andere kant er weer uitligt! Hahah

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Je kan kant en klare losse burrito's, wraps of torilla's kopen... 
Je kan ook losse speciale bijbehorende 'burrito/wrap/tortilla' sausjes en mixen kopen in verschillende smaken, eventueel gebruik je een pastasaus uit pot of maak je zelf een lekker sausje en dan kan je zelf kijken welke ingredienten je er in wilt hebben. Kip kan vervangen worden door gehakt, varkensreepjes, salami, runderreepjes of vis (ik gebruik wel eens tonijn uit blik bv) en betreft groenten of andere ingredienten kan je naar eigen smaak invullen!
Ja het is wel een geklieder, maar eigenlijk vind ik dat wel leuk en anders bestaat er nog een kraan of keukenrol  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Zaterdag burrito's voor mezelf gemaakt met tonijn en groente en kaas  :Smile:  Mijn paps en broertje waren er beide niet...
Zondag heeft papa opgebakken aardappels met sla gemaakt, paps en broertje hadden kip en ik een vegaburger.

Ik heb vandaag een zuurkoolovenschotel gemaakt met appeltjes, kaneel en tijm. Paps en broertje hadden er op verzoek rookworst bij en ik had een vegaburger met olijf/kaas.

----------


## dotito

vandaag word het hutsepot,overschot van gisteren.
maak altijd een grote pot klaar zo is er genoeg voor 2 dagen.

----------


## Agnes574

Broodjes (ciabatta) met tomaat,mozzarella en pesto (groene) ... één van mijn favorieten :Wink:

----------


## dotito

voor vandaag weet ik het nog niet,denk dat we iets gaan uithalen?(te moe,en te veel hoofdpijn) :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

vanavond bietjes met aardappeltjes en een gehaktschnitzel gemaakt, en voor mn zus sperziebonen met pastasaus paprika/knoflook en uien (klinkt vies, en zag er ook vies uit, maar goed ik hoefde het niet te eten :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## dotito

vanavond word het kikkererwtjes met kip,
gisteren maar frietjes gaan halen,

----------


## Agnes574

Ik hou het vanavond bij 'bammekes' > boterhammen dus  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister heb ik tortellini met kaas en noten (verse van de ah) met rode+gele paprika/tonijn/kruidenknoflooksausje gehad, daar we behalve rode kool en bruine bonen geen andere groentes in huis hadden... maar smaakte me toch prima  :Smile: 
Papa en broertje aten de zuurkoolschotel op en nog kant-en-klare macaroni bologenese...

Vandaag lekker mijn eten van gister als lunch gehad en vanavond eten we een visje van de viskraam  :Smile:

----------


## Lara '52

gisteren -salade- gebakken geitenkaasjes -olijven-noten. 

dessert-chocoladetaart -shachertorte  :Stick Out Tongue:  


vndg. buitenhuis- frietjes met ????

----------


## Agnes574

Mmmm..klinkt goed Celest!!  :Smile: 

Vandaag steak met frieten; lekker makkelijk en snel klaar!!

----------


## kaatjekakel

Kip tandoori. Beetje van mezelf en een beetje van Honig.

----------


## dotito

rode kool met chipolattas en aardappelen,dit is één van mijn lieveling eten.mmm :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Celest, klinkt heerlijk!

Donderdag opgebakken aardappels met sla gehad, paps+broertje kip en ik een vegaburger.
Vrijdag heb ik lasagne gemaakt met broccoli, paprika, ui, knoflook, walnoten en amandelschaafsel. Paps+broertje hadden er een schnitzel bij.
Gister aardappels met boontjes. Paps+broertje kip en ik een vegaburger.
Vandaag doen we 'kliekjesdag' dus wordt t de lasagne en de aardappels van gister opbakken met voor paps+broertje gehaktballen.

----------


## Sylvia93

Vanavond tomatensoep met toastjes gegeten, morgen de rest van de soep. Gister gewoon brood gegeten.

----------


## Ronald68

@Sylvia Tomatensoep hebben wij gisteren gehad. Verder weer veel te veel lekkere dingen gegeten dus van de week weer door het stof

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Haha toevallig :Stick Out Tongue:  Hier wordt het vanavond dus ook weer tomatensoep en dit keer met gewoon stokbrood!

----------


## dotito

pasta met veel groenten, :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lara '52

gisteren/ FRIETJES -met zalm -prei- roomsaus (uitzonderlijk 2x per week ) 

vndg- spaghetti-vdav. -allerlei hapjes / olijven- gedroogde tomaat- soorten kaas- opgelegde haring -worstjes-broodjes-fruit-en poffertjes met chocoladesaus of suiker ......
OEF ....vergadering met een 6tal pers. En grote eters :Confused: waar dat ze het steken  :EEK!:  

morgen -groentensoep- regime  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): in mijn echtgenoot zijn normen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald, het gezonder eten wil nog niet echt lukken??? 

@ Celest, heerlijk die zalm-prei-roomsaus! En die hapjes klinken ook als muziek in mijn oren! Ik denk dat die grote eters al hun energie nodig hebben voor carnaval  :Wink: 

Gister rosti met sla, paps en broertje gehaktballen/kipdrumsticks en ik vegaburger gehad.
Vandaag maak ik rijst-groente-kip en nasi-groente-nootjes...
Morgen gaan we waarschijnlijk macaroni eten...

----------


## Lara '52

@Luuss, ja ,ze waren wel tevree :Smile: voeg daar nog een 6 tal flessen cava en 3/4 fles cognac aan toe ;t'was 03.40u als we ons bed opzochten ,deze avond ; receptie stadhuis . 

vnd.soep  :Big Grin:  punt uit ,gedaan  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Celest, veel plezier op de receptie vanavond! En het is altijd fijn als eters hetgene wat ze voorgeschoteld krijgen met smaak opeten!  :Smile: 

Plannen zijn gewijzigd hier, mijn broertje belde net dat hij niet komt eten... en dus gaan paps en ik ff kijken of we iets anders eten ofzo...

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier wordt het wat aardappeltjes met spinazie en een gehakt cordenbleu

----------


## Sylvia93

grr plannen gewijzigd, mn zus moet perse weer patat eten (echt gewoon geeen trek in) omdat ze er morgen niet is, zodat mn moeder en ik morgen spinazie kunnen eten (en zij dus weer geen groente hoeft mee te eten). Afentoe ben ik dat uitgekookte gedrag van haar zóó zat  :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, balen dat het zo wordt omgegooid allemaal omdat je zus praktisch niks eet  :Frown: 

Dinsdag heb ik voor paps en mij ravioli (basilicum/kaas) met zalmsnippers en groenten gemaakt.
Gister heb ik bij een vriend gegeten. Hij had tagliatelle met saus gemaakt en daarbij een soort salade van mozerella-cherry tomaatjes-basilicum, was erg lekker!
Vandaag waarschijnlijk alsnog rijst/nasi achtig iets maken...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja idd, weet niet hóe ze het doet, maar mn zus krijgt het altijd voor elkaar. Maar goed nu ga ik vanavond (denk ik) Spinazie maken, als het doorgaat, nu ligt mn moeder weer ziek op bed dus komt het weer op mij aan qua boodschappen etc.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, ik hoop dat je alsnog spinazie hebt gehad...

Gister heeft paps een soort mediteraanse rijst, groente-vis-kruiden, omelet en satesaus gemaakt... en we hadden kroepoek met een smaakje erbij, maar die waren echt te zout dus dat was niet voor herhaling vatbaar...

----------


## dotito

voor vandaag heb nog geen idee,sevens ga ik inkopen doen voor een paar dagen.

gisteren couscous met groentjes gegeten, :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Nope, wéér geen spinazie :Frown:  Dit keer is mn moeder ziek en ligt nu al ruim 2 dagen weer non stop op bed, dus anders zou ik spinazie gemaakt hebben voor mij alleen, en dat vond ik dan wel weer overdreven, want mn zus moet natuurlijk niet, dus gister maar pizza voor dr gehaald, en zelf iets van turkse pizza gegeten. (Kan ik blijkbaar ook niet tegen want gisteravond de hele avond en nacht last van buikpijn gehad). 
Wat het straks wordt heb ik geen idee van... Mn zus is al sinds half 1 vanmiddag thuis en is dr bed ingegaan en gaan slapen, dus boodschappen is er ook weer niet gedaan, kom ik net weer uit school, mag ik dat dus straks weer gaan doen. Dus ik heb geen idee wat we moeten eten vanavond..

----------


## dotito

voor vanavond word het verse gestoofde prei,met aardappelen en kalfsworstjes. 

gisteren witloof met een kalfslapje gegeten.

----------


## kaatjekakel

Snert!

----------


## Sylvia93

Spinazie met en gehakt corden blue

----------


## Agnes574

bruine boterhammen met wat boter .... heb nergens zin in (wél goed voor de lijn  :Wink: )

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, fijn dat je alsnog je spinazie hebt gehad!

Vrijdag opgebakken aardappels met sla, paps+broertje vlees en ik een vegaburger.
Zaterdag kant-en-klaar vegastampot die nog minder smaak had dan het eten wat mijn mams vroeger kookte, dus zelf maar wat in elkaar geflanst met macaroni en 'rest'groente met sausje...
Zondag op stadjermarkt patat (de enige patatjes die ik eetbaar vind zolang ik ze niet zelf maak in de koekepan) en 's avonds tosti's met chantarellensoep.
Vandaag opgebakken aardappeltjes met spinazie, mijn paps+broertje rollade en ik kaassoufles (sjah k moet toch aankomen).
Morgen maak ik macaroni met brocolli, paprika, knoflook, ui, champignons, kruiden en dan in een andere pan hetzelfde maar dan met gehakt en voor mij een vegaburger erbij.
Ik heb geopperd dit weekend kaasfondue te gaan doen, heb er nu al zin in  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier wordt het vanavond opgebakken aardappeltjes met mayonaise en appelmoes :Smile:  Moet alleen nog even kijken wat voor vlees ik erbij ga doen

----------


## Luuss0404

De macaroni van gister werd iets uitgebreider met bleekselderij en romatoomatjes erdoor, champignon heb ik weggelaten want bij een 2e keer opbakken wordt dat zo'n smurrie...
Vandaag eten we bijna hetzelfde als gister, behalve dat ik de pan met gehakt vandaag per ongeluk omgooide  :Confused:  en er komt nu champignon doorheen, maar paps en broertje krijgen kalkoenfilet en er komt een salade van sla, appel, bleekselderij, romatomaatjes en blauwe kaas bij, dus komt vast goed  :Smile:

----------


## Lara '52

Dat klinkt lekker Luuss ,ik kan de geuren en kleuren hierbij voorstellen . 

GISTEREN, taggiatelli-tomaten- scampies-op Italiaanse wijze met kruiden (geurend)  :Stick Out Tongue:  

VND, andijvie met spekjes en gemarineerde kalfskotelet. 

DESSERT - wortelcake en chocoladepudding

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Celest,
Jou gerechten klinken ook lekker  :Smile: 

Gister plannen toch weer een beetje omgegooid, daar mijn paps dacht dat we vandaag de salade met kalkoen en rijst zouden eten... dus werd het ipv de salade een soepje...
Vandaag wordt het dus de salade, rijst, groente, kalkoenfilet... en ik weet niet wat en of ik er wat bij neem...

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag bietjes gemaakt met een bal gehakt  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, lekker hoor  :Smile: 

Gister toch maar opgebakken aardappels gekruid met paprika ipv rijst bij de salade gegeten...

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik denk dat het vanavond hier iets van brood gaat worden, dat doen we meestal wel op vrijdag, ivm sporten, weinig tijd etc  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

steak pepersaus met frieten heb ik juist vernomen ... heb de laatste dagen enkel maar volkoren brood gegeten (heb nergens anders zin in), dus benieuwd of ik veel van die steak ga eten ... anders zijn de woefkes er goed mee hé  :Wink: .

Morgen op restaurant! Had nog een cadeaubon daar die opmoet  :Wink: 
Hopelijk heb ik dan honger  :Big Grin: 
-krabtaartje met scampi
-kabeljauw
-lamskroontje
-ammaretto ijs ...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Hopelijk heb je een beetje kunnen eten van de steak en niet alleen je woefkes  :Wink: 
Ik hoop dat het gezellig was in het restaurant!

Vrijdag broertjes hadden broodjes shoarma... ik had salade van donderdag opgegeten en wou pizza, maar heb maar tortellini met kaas/noten, paprika, rauwkost, ui en tonijn gemaakt...
Zaterdag na t fitness mijn tortellini prutje gedeeld met mijn paps... en 's avonds bij een vriend pannekoeken met kaas en appel gegeten.
Zondag hebben we gekaasfondued met brocolli, bleekselderij, champignons, broodjes, paprika, cherrytomaatjes en ananas ^_^ Paps en broertje hadden er salami bij..

----------


## Sylvia93

Vanavond opgebakken aardappeltjes gemaakt, met schnitzel.

Was niet zo'n succes, mn moeder zeurde elke keer dat de aardappelen te zacht waren, dus dit keer had ik ze niet zo lang op laten staan (Als hoe zij mij het opdroeg) Jep keiharde aardappelen, niet lekker dus!! Voortaan gewoon maar weer op mn eigen manier doen:O

Schnitzels waren ook geen succes, zoiezo smaakt mij nu niks, maar qua vlees lust ik eigenlijk alleen maar gehakt  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag notenrijst met paprika-broccolli-ui-knoflook gehad. Paps en broertje runderfilet met saus erbij.

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag een croissantje gegeten, had niet zo heel veel honger vandaag, dus dat was maar even een makkelijke oplossing.

----------


## Luuss0404

Croissants zijn ook erg lekker Syl!!

Vandaag bij mensjes broodjes gegeten, we bleven langer dan gepland... anders hadden we thuis aardappelschijfjes met sla, mannen chipolataworstjes en ik vegaburger gehad... achja de broertjes hebben dat wel gegeten en ik heb net nog even een kaas-pesto tosti gemaakt.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ja idd! 

Wel gezellig dat jullie daar mochten blijven eten, gastvriendelijke mensen dus!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja waren zeker gastvriendelijke mensen  :Smile:  Papa en ik waren die man's lpzoio aan t bekijken en toen kwam ie vragen of we ook een broodje of kankworst ofzo wouden en toen ik zei dat ik vegetarisch ben verontschuldigde hij zich dat ze niet zoveel keus hadden... hadden ze gewone kaas, appelstroop en komijnekaas, wat ik al veel keus vind! Ghehe

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Wel lief dat ze dan ook nog rekening met je gehouden hebben! En is idd toch keus uit 3 dingen!

Hier wordt het vanavond gewoon makkelijk een broodje, morgen weet ik nog niet, vandaag geen zin meer om boodschappen te doen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Agnes574

Hier ook wat brood met beleg ...

----------


## dotito

hier word het een vispannetje met rijst van uit de diepvries hoor :Big Grin:  geen zin om te koken.

----------


## Sylvia93

Gister opgebakken aardappeltjes gegeten, vandaag ga ik gewoon aan een broodje, voor mn zus en moeder shoarma, maar dat lust ik zelf niet dus dan gewoon maar een broodje!

----------


## Luuss0404

Zaterdag bij een vriend aaradppelbolletjes met sla en een kaasburger gegeten.
Gister stamppot boerenkool, mannen gehaktballen en ik vegaburger.
Vandaag aardappelschijfjes met sla, mannen saucijzen en ik vegaburger.
Morgen ga ik iets met pasta, vis, groente maken.

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag boerenkool met worst gegeten, gister saté. 

Hmm ik hou van boerenkool  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Woensdag hebben de mannen pizza gehad en ik tosti die ik met moeite at...
Gister hadden we bamisliertjes met groente en een groente-omelet, mijn paps en broertje hadden zelfs geen vlees *unbelievable*
Vandaag kwam een vriendin eten en 'mijn broertje' ook, en om nou 2 gerechten klaar te maken is ook zo wat, dus hebben we gezellig getepanyakied (Japanse bakplaat) en dat was erg gezellig en erg lekker!

----------


## Sylvia93

Klinkt heel gezellig Luuss  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, dat was ook heel gezellig  :Big Grin: 

Zaterdag aardappels en tuinbonen gegeten, paps + broertje gehaktballen en ik kaassoufflé want mijn vegaburgers waren op...
Gister patatje gegeten en tosti's

----------


## Sylvia93

Mooi!

Zaterdag hier gewoon brood, gister soep, vanavond ook weer soep

----------


## dotito

Gestoomde worteltjes met kalkoensnitsel en aardappelen mmm :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

krokketjes met stoofvlees(vers)en gestoomde pekens> overschot van gisteren. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
we eten deze week wel wat later ventje heeft de late shift..

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag wilde ze hier perse pizza eten, dus mn moeder en zus hebben gewone pizza gegeten en ik vegetarische mini pizza'tjes

----------


## dotito

@Sylvia,

mmm pizza....lust ik ook graag maar dan zonder kaas.Kan het helaas niet zelf maken.Alé heb het nog nooit geprobeerd :Big Grin: .

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Dotito,

Haha zelf maken kan ik ook niet hoor! Ik ben juist wel een kaasmens :Big Grin:  Ik had vegetarische pizzatjes met allerlei soorten kaas!

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister paps en broertje kant-en-klare lasagne... ik heb ravioli met groente/vis/kruiden voor mezelf gemaakt wat erg yummie was!

Vandaag ovenschotel met veel knoflook... paps en broertje hamburgers + kip cordon bleu en ik een vegetarische schnitzel met kaas en ananas  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Gister scampi in de wok gemaakt en vandaag eten we lekker simpel; steak met frieten!

----------


## Sylvia93

Geen idee, straks na zo'n gezellige lange dag nog heerlijk boodschappen doen ook!  :Big Grin:  *hoezo sarcasme?*

----------


## Luuss0404

vandaag gebakken visje... paps en broertje eten daarbij nog ovenschotel van gister op

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier is het uiteindelijk Tosti geworden (joh geweldig avondmaal  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Agnes574

Vind ik wel lekker ... vooral tosti hawai en tosti rauwe ham/kaas  :Wink: 

Hier vanavond kippeworsten met aardappels en groenten.

----------


## Luuss0404

Tosti's zijn zeker lekker, heb er vandaag al eentje gehad met kaas/pesto ^_^
Geen idee wat ik vanavond eet...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Haha klinkt grappig, geen idee wat Tosti Hawai is trouwens  :Stick Out Tongue: , ik lust zelf geen ham, dus eet enkel tosti's met kaas. 

Vanavond opgebakken aardappelen gegeten (gatver alwéér die dingen komen mn keel uit!) Maar wel met een lekker balletje gehakt, en aardbeien dubbelvla!

----------


## Petra717

@Syl, 

Tosti Hawaï, is een standaard tosti (ham&kaas) maar dan met ananas :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

XXX

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Peet,

Haha wat grappig, had ik echt nog nooit van gehoord, klinkt wel heel apart!
Mn oma doet nooit ham/kaas tussen haar tosti's zij doet er appel met kaneel tussen! Klinkt heel vies, maar het is eigenlijk best wel lekker!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Hebben ze bij een broodjeshuis of snachbar geen tosti hawai???  :EEK!: 
Appel/kaneel is lekker op een pannekoek, misschien die tosti ook maar eens proberen... maak zelf wel eens een tosti kaas met banaan 

Vandaag opgebakken aardappels, vergaburger met kaas/ananas en een salade van veldsla, mozzarella, walnoten, cherrytomaatjes  :Smile: 
Paps en broertje hadden 'gewone sla' met rivierkreeftjes, opgebakken aardappels en kip cordon bleu.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Geen idee? Wij eten bijna nooit buiten de deur!
Kaas en banaan is ook een aparte combo voor op een tosti zeg, misschien ook eens uitproberen, dat tosti met alleen kaas wordt opeen geven moment toch wel saai!

Hier vanavond gewoon een broodje gegeten!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ik eet ook niet vaak in een restaurant, tenzij ik heel lang ben uit geweest en heb gedanst want dan ben ik dringend toe aan een tosti kaas met knoflooksaus van buurman  :Wink:  Ik eet wel vaak buiten de deur want ik vind het gezellig om samen met vrienden of familie te koken en te eten!
Ja tosti alleen kaas is lekker alleen voor de afwisseling wil ik ook wel wat anders en vlees (salami erg lekker) is geen optie... dus kwam ik uit op tosti kaas met ananas, pesto, of banaan...

Vandaag zou ik vegetarische prei quiche maken, maar dat wordt hem niet, want de afspraken die we gister hebben gemaakt mbt eten en fitness lijken voorbij te zijn gegaan aan vaderlief en broerlief  :Confused:  nu dus ff chagerijnig omdat ik graag lekker wou eten en kokkerellen...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Argh mannen!

Hier gaan we vanavond ff lekker gek doen, ik ga kipfile kruiden, kleine stukjes van maken, gehakt kruiden en kleine balletjes maken, dat in de pan doen goed bakken en dan met een sausje serveren. Haha lekker maf maar zondags weten we nooit wat we moeten gaan eten :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Leuk idee en in elk geval iets anders dan de soep met brood of tosti voor de zondag  :Smile: 
Ik hoop echt dat het lekker gaat smaken!

Hier wordt het mini croissants en mini ciabatta's uit de oven we hebben nog wel dingetjes voor erop... en dan nemen de mannen maar soep erbij.

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha het plan is hier alweer veranderd, we gaan nu ipv alles in de pan gooien gezellig gourmetten  :Smile:  Nog leuker eigenlijk!

----------


## Agnes574

Brood...
Vriendlief heeft late, dus een gemakkelijk weekje voor mij met gemakkelijk eten  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier vanavond weer de gourmet aangooien, hebben nog veel van gister over, dus dat eerst maar eens opmaken!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja gourmetten is ook erg lekker en leuk  :Smile: 

@ Agnes,
Koken voor jezelf is niet leuk... hoop dat jij allerlei variaties aan broodjes/tosti's gaat eten deze week!

Nou de quiche staat in de over, dus zo hopelijk lekker eten! 
Zit prei, rode ui, witte ui, knoflook, walnoten, walnotenkaas, kaas, paprika en kruiden in  :Smile:  Volgens het recept moet ik nu creme fraiche gaan opwarmen... dus zal ik dat maar doe dan...

----------


## dotito

Hier wordt het bloemkool met aardappel en chipolata's

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Dotito,

Oh bloemkool! Lekker! Hier al maanden geen bloemkool meer gehad, de bloemkolen zijn hier bijna 3 euro per stuk!! Echt té duur!

----------


## dotito

@Sylvia,

Lekker he!! Lust dat ook graag.Hier kosten ze nu 2 euro,nog genoeg he!en groot zijn ze ook niet.

----------


## Lara '52

vnd.frietjes-mossels (man) voor mij tonijn lust geen mosselen( ik was er vroeger iedere keer ziek van als ik er at ) dessert/ confituurtaart 

gisteren /rijst-met zoetzure saus-en kip /dessert/ rijstpudding - frangipanne 

morgen /groentensoep een 15-18 liter vd. diepvries / dessert/ pannekoek met chocoladesaus -slagroom en heerlijke italiaanse koffie :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,
Hm lekker bloemkool! 

@ Lara,
Als je vlakbij woonde zou ik zo bij je komen eten!  :Smile: 

De quiche die ik gemaakt had vandaag was echt heel lekker, dus die houden we er in!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Idd bloemkool is lekker!  :Smile:  Die 2 euro bij jullie is nog te doen, maar die 3 euro die wij hier voor een klein bloemkooltje moeten betalen vind ik echt té duur! Dus helaas geen bloemkool hier totdat het weer wat goedkoper wordt!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Op de markt is bloemkool wel goedkoper dan in de supermarkt en anders heb je eventueel diepvriesbloemkool....

----------


## Lara '52

Wij kopen bloemkool vd. winter een paar stuks in aanbieding en diepvriezen ze , zo hebben we de winter door bloemkool . Ze zijn even lekker als vers , je laat ze gewoon even blancheren ,dan diepvriezen, bij gebruik doe ik ze in de hete saus en laat ze heel zachtjes opkoken en ze zijn even knapperig .

----------


## Sylvia93

Goede tips!

Alleen bij ons op de markt staan geen groentes, alleen fruit :Smile:  Maar het is wel een idee om ze in te vriezen, alleen hebben wij helaas een nogal kleine vriezer, dus of het invriezen lukken gaat!

----------


## Lara '52

@Lieve Luuss, :Smile: je bent en zou welkom zijn , man zegt altijd , jij denkt nog altijd dat je voor een groot gezin moet zorgen er is altijd teveel  :Wink:  Maar ja wanneer kinderen op onverwachts binnen komen(meestal zo) de overschot geraakt toch op ,of de diepvries -gemakkelijk . 

VND. NMD. diverse sla-gerapste worteltjes -venkel-selder- met gebakken appeltjes met honing en snuifje kaneel -geitenkaas-italiaanse ham -dressing-basilicum-noten -taggiatelli 

dessert/ hasseltse koffie met boterkoekjes -nu aan het drinken en genieten , GEZONDHEID !!!!!!

----------


## dotito

@Lara

Wat een menu zeg  :EEK!:  

hier word het brocoli met aard. en varkenslapje mm :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lara '52

@ LIEVE DO :Smile: Ja ,aan eten heb ik altijd aandacht aan besteed, en ik kon in moeilijke momenten mijn ei kwijt :Wink: dat was mijn uitlaatklep (altijd graag gedaan )en man eet graag , dochters kunnen ook goed koken en desserts maken en (schoon) zonen genieten ervan . GRTJS Lara :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Lara

Ik doe dat ook wel graag,Alé ik probeer graag nieuwe dingen uit.Maar in de week hou ik het liever simpel.

Lieve Groetjes,terug Do :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

2 broodjes hamburger en patat. lekker overwerken dus. Al de 2e keer deze week. Bah!

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte met overwerken Ronald!!

Hier wordt het witloof in de ham...vers gemaakt/gebracht door schoonmamake  :Wink: .

----------


## Ronald68

> Sterkte met overwerken Ronald!!
> 
> Hier wordt het witloof in de ham...vers gemaakt/gebracht door schoonmamake .


Wit*lof* met ham mag ik aannemen. Of moet ik snel onder de zonnebank voor er aan me geknabbeld gaat worden.

----------


## Sylvia93

> Wit*lof* met ham mag ik aannemen. Of moet ik snel onder de zonnebank voor er aan me geknabbeld gaat worden.


Hehe moest daar wel ff om lachen :Big Grin: 

Hier vanavond shoarma, en stokbrood, wegens incidentje met mn telefoon kwam het er niet van groente te maken :EEK!:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Lara,
Oh weer zo'n lekker menu! 

@ Dotito,
Ja heerlijk om iets uit te proberen  :Smile: 

@ Ronald,
Zo komt het natuurlijk nooit goed met dat diëten.... 
Haha ... ben jij zo wit en eetbaar dan??

Dinsdag bij een vriend gegeten, vegaburger, wortels, doperwten en aardappelpartjes met kruiden.
Gister veel fruit gegeten voor de fitness want had niet echt trek maar moest wel iets eten... en daarna had ik nog steeds niet echt trek dus maar een broodje gezond gegeten en sla opgemaakt...
Geen idee wat ik vanavond ga eten, want eet bij een vriendin en haar moeder  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier vanavond eindelijk weer eens bietjes met een gehaktschnitzel!

@ Luuss,

Hij ziet niet wit en eetbaar, zn naam is Loof  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ja,als ik tijd en geen pijn heb probeer ik graag dingen uit.Het enige waar ik tegen op zien is die rommel achteraf.
Maar dan denk ik dat moet je er maar bij pakken.

VM> boterham met tonijnsla
VA> selder met gehaktbal en aardappelen daar ben ik echt zot van  :Stick Out Tongue:  mmm

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja dat wist ik wel.... maar witloof... mijn oude buurvrouw zei altijd loof tegen witlof... en dus is Ronald wit en eetbaar  :Stick Out Tongue:  

@ Dotito,
Ja als je een lekker gerecht wil maken komt er vaak veel rommel van... ik probeer t altijd gelijk een beetje op te ruimen, maar dat lukt me ook niet altijd...  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Hehe ja zo kun je het ook bekijken !

----------


## Agnes574

> Wit*lof* met ham mag ik aannemen. Of moet ik snel onder de zonnebank voor er aan me geknabbeld gaat worden.


Hahahaha.... in België zeggen ze 'witloof in de hesp'...maar probeerde het int nederlands te schrijven...hahaha!
Wees gerust, ik zal niet aan u knabbelen..hihi!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ronald68

> @ Ronald,
> 
> Haha ... ben jij zo wit en eetbaar dan??


Ik leg het zondag wel ff uit.

----------


## dotito

Rijst met paprika/mais/ui/en kipfilet

----------


## Agnes574

Weet ik nog niet; Pettie mag me verrassen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Donderdag tomaten/groentesoep, eikenbladsla met tomaten en een vegetarische preiquiche gehad! Was zeer lekker!! Mama van vriendin van me kan prima koken!
Gister bij dezelfde jongen als waar ik dinsdag at gegeten, macaroni met allemaal groenten en groenteburgers er doorheen, hij had dinsdag extra vegaburgers gekocht namelijk zodat ik kon kiezen  :Smile: 
Geen idee wat ik vandaag eet... maar morgen ga ik gezellig uit lunchen  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

Patat

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier ook samen met mn vriend een klein bakje patat, even snel wat gaan eten samen. That's it, lekker simpel  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

vanavond word het hier tomatensoep met ballekes (verse) overschot van vorige week.

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag werd het pizza tonijn die ik samen met mijn broertje deelde... zo nog even tosti maken denk ik of salade...

@ Ronald en Syl, morgen doen we dus gezond met zijn allen!  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

mmm....pizza  :Stick Out Tongue: dat is bij mij al lang geleden.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,
Dan eet je dat lekker volgende week een keertje als je makkelijk wil doen  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha zal je zeggen dat ik al maanden geen patat meer gegeten had  :Stick Out Tongue:  Hier wordt het morgen Pannekoeken waarschijnlijk, en maandag weer aan de groente  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

hier word het spinazie met aard.en kalkoensnitsels

----------


## Ronald68

Overwerkhap

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Hehe patat!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Hier wordt het vanavond de pannekoeken, was gepland door gister, maar omdat we pas rond kwart over 6/half 7 thuiswaren ook snel de frituurpan aangegooid (althans, het was echt niet te eten, dus ik heb de vogels weer een wintermaal gegeven (lees patat over het balkon gegooid!)

----------


## dotito

Hier word het nasi-goreng met tomatenketchup.....en kip

----------


## Ronald68

@ Sylvia,
Noppe deze keer echt brood besteld.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Haha je bent bezig met het goede voornemen?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Morgen hier éindelijk na weet ik veel hoelang weer eens bloemkool!  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

groentenburgers met gebakken aardappeltjes en worteltjes  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

Weer een overwerk hap. Deze keer wel patat denk ik das toch eigenlijk wel het lekkerst.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Gosh, álweer overwerk? Pff wat doen ze je aan!

Nou hier vanavond lekker bloemkool  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

hier wordt het witloofstoemp met lamsmignonette

----------


## Ronald68

> hier wordt het wit*loof*stoemp met lamsmignonette


Sorry maar het blijft leuk.LOL

----------


## dotito

@Ronald 

Ja hé .... :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl;
Ik hoop dat je genoten hebt van de bloemkool!

Zondag warm broodje brie/walnoten/honing bij de lunch gehad, k heb Syl der sla maar opgegeten ^_^ Hmz lekker hoor!... en 's avonds een vegetarisch broodje gezond...
Gister tosti's gehad, want was zorgzaam aan het zijn.
Vandaag lekker pannenkoeken gegeten, zo denk ik nog maar eentje  :Smile: 
Morgen weet ik het niet, ben even vergeten of ik alleen zou zwemmen met mn beste dinnetje of dat we ook samen zouden eten, zo der maar even bellen denk ik  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha owja die sla! Ik lust dat echt helemaal niet, althans lust wel sla, maar die dressing etc vind ik helemaal niets! Eet dat dus idd ook bijna nooit op :Stick Out Tongue: 
Wij hadden gister pannekoeken! Hehe zit nog meel op mn pyjama (hele foute witte vlek!)

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ik hou van bijna alle sla, dus als we weer eens ergens gaan eten eet ik de jouwe met alle liefde weer op  :Wink: 
Geen broccoli gegeten dus?

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag een pizza wss; vriendlief en ik zijn beide héél erg moe ... dus géén gekook vandaag!

----------


## Ronald68

Vanavond thuiswerken, dus boterhammen met pindakaas.

----------


## dotito

Hier wordt het spaghetti voor mij, en voor mijn ventje een kant en klaar menu.
De dochter eet bij een vriend ....
Als mijn ventje de late heeft kook ik bijna zelden.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha komt goed uit! En Broccoli? Hehe komt dat wel bij mij vandaan? Wij eten hier namelijk nooit broccoli, lust mn moeder niet! Misschien bedoelde je bloemkool? Geen idee hoor, dat hadden we gister iig  :Smile: 

Vanavond eten mn moeder en ik alleen, dus we gaan een aardappelschotel maken :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja ik bedoelde idd bloemkool  :Embarrassment: 

Gister lekker zalmfilet en couscous met feta/kikkererwten/tomaten gegeten bij mijn beste vriendin, haar 1e keer vis maken was zeer geslaagd!
Geen idee wat ik ga eten vandaag...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ja bloemkool hebben we afgelopen dinsdag gegeten  :Smile:  
Vanavond gaan we aan de boerenkool met worst!

----------


## Ronald68

Lekkere overwerkbroodjes

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Wót, alweer overwerk!!? De hoeveelste keer is dit al wel niet deze week!?

----------


## Agnes574

Iets vréé simpels; ben alleen dit weekeind (eindelijk weer visweer  :Wink: )  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier vanavond baguettes uit de oven met paprika/uien etc etc. Lekker simpel voor de vrijdag!

----------


## Lara '52

vnd. lekkere wortelpuree/met kabeljauwhaasje met pikante saus . 

DESSERT : chocolademousse /Ierse koffie

----------


## Sylvia93

Vanavond soep met stokbrood en zelfgemaakt brood  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

gebakken witloof met varkenshaasje en aard.

En een activia

----------


## Agnes574

Zal iets van op de kermis worden ... het is in Gent halfvastenfoor en vriendlief wil daar naar toe ... ik weet niet wat ik daar moet gaan doen, maar ach; een rondje lopen over de kermis is altijd leuk  :Wink: .

----------


## Lara '52

Witloof- Varkenshaasje - aard. (toevallig zelfde als Do)

DESSERT/ CHOCOLADEMOUSSE/ FRANGIPANNE

----------


## Luuss0404

Donderdag vegetarische macaroni ovenschotel gehad.
Vrijdag heb ik helemaal niks gegeten.
Gister 5 hapjes van een broodje kaas, want mee wou echt niet...
Vandaag 1 broodje jam en 1 broodje kaas gehad en ben daar erg blij om  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Blij dat je weer wat naar binnen krijgt!

Wij hebben hier vanavond het laatste beetje soep gehad, en stokbrood uit de oven. Wil morgen bietjes maar geloof dat de andere helft hier thuis aan iets anders denkt..

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ga 'regimen' vanaf vandaag ... er moeten écht nodig wat kilo's af en er moeten spieren terug opgebouwd worden én conditie!!! Zag juist een foto van een jaar terug; AAAaaachhhh > Ag = dik varken!!!! Heb de foto opgehangen hier naast me ... extra motivatie  :Big Grin: .
Morgen hoor ik van specialist wel wat mag en wat écht niet mag ivm de rug!

Volkoren brood (vezels), groenten/ fruit en proteïneshakes ... er MOET wat af!!
Ik voel me écht niet lekker in mijn vel zo, dus zorgen dat ik me weer lekker in mijn vel voel  :Wink: .

Hou jullie op de hoogte :Wink: .
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
ja blij dat ik weer wat eet  :Smile:  Gister moest ik een beetje stamppot andijvie van mijn paps eten... en heb vandaag van mijn paps ontbijtkoek gehad want hij was eerder thuis...

@ Agnes,
Haha das in elk geval motivatie  :Wink: 
Ik hoop dat het je lukt meid!

----------


## dotito

Hey Agnes,

Ik wens je veel moed en motivatie toe,en met een beetje wilskracht zal dat wel lukken zeker he!
Ikzelf ben vanaf vorig jaar bezig met één maand gewoon te eten, en één maand te regimen alé weigth watchers. Nu een jaar later bijna is er bijna 10 kg af.

nogmaals succes :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Vanavond heb ik lekker 2 croissants met kaas uit de oven gehad  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Volkorenboterhammen met banaan; was in huis en had daar zin in  :Smile: 
Morgen enkel proteïneshakes met s'morgens koffie om wakker te worden en s'avonds thee om te ontspannen en omdat ik dat heerlijk vind  :Wink: . Wel op tijd stoppen met de thee anders moet ik s'nachts teveel naar de wc  :Stick Out Tongue: .
Om de 'trek' te stillen drink ik water, véél water .... mijn 'inside' wordt zo goed 'gezuiverd'  :Big Grin: .

Mmmmmm...croissants met kaas uit de oven  :Wink: ...mjammie  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister provencaalse aardappelkrieltjes gehad met broccoli en valess kaasburger  :Smile: 
Vandaag een gebakken visje en sla gegeten.
Morgen lekker uit eten naar de Ni-Hao in Groningen samen met Ruben!

----------


## dotito

Hier wordt het gratin dauphinoise met witloof en kip
En als dessert rijstpap  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier vandaag Bietjes met gehaktschnitzel, gister opgebakken aardappeltjes met gehaktbal gehad, en afgelopen maandag bloemkool met gehaktbal (had 2 ballen gemaakt, dus de ene bewaard voor de dag erna)

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister heerlijk uit eten geweest met Ruben naar de Ni Hao in het stadspark in Groningen, was echt geweldig alleen was mijn eetlust een beetje ver te zoeken...
Vandaag lekker tosti's gehad en allerhande hapjes op verjaardag!

----------


## dotito

vandaag word het tajine marokaanse hutspotje

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag wordt t macaroni achtig iets met vis en groentes, k eet saampjes met mijn papa want mijn broertje is der niet...

@ Dotito, klinkt lekker hoor!

----------


## Sylvia93

Tis zaterdag dus brooddag hier  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ga deze week aan de shakes en salades ... benieuwd hoe vriendlief hier op reageerd  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, succes met de shakes en salades, klinkt in elk geval lekker en gezond!

Gister tosti gegeten... en mijn papa heeft heerlijke appel/notentaart gemaakt dus daar ook een stukje van gehad ^_^ 
Vandaag ga ik quiche maken...

----------


## dotito

spinazie met aard. en een ardeense hamburger mmm :Stick Out Tongue: 
en een rijstpapje

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier vanavond bietjes gemaakt met een stukje kipfile

----------


## dotito

Vanavond gaan we een keertje uiteten,we gaan naar de wok.
't is vandaag dat we 13 jaar geleden elkaar hebben leren kennen. :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Veel plezier lieve Do en laat het je smaken!!

Ik eet vandaag ... hopelijk iets simpels (moet om grote boodschappen en heb daarna géén zin om uitgebreid te koken!!)  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Mercikes Agnes :Wink: 

Lieve Groet  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Opgebakken aardappeltjes hier, met wat vlees, maar even in de vriezer kijken wat er nog is

----------


## Agnes574

Van vandaag t/m maandag eet ik 'Aggie-food' ... waar ik zin in heb dus  :Wink: .
Momenteel is/zijn mijn maag/darmen niet zo in orde, dus voorlopig moet ik even niets hebben  :Smile: .

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito, gefeliciteerd zeg! Hoop dat het wokken leuk was!

Maandag quiche gemaakt samen met Ruben van broccoli, rode ui, prei, knoflook, kastanjechampignons, boursin room, mozzarella, pita nootjes mix (vpittige van de aldi), was zoooo lekker!
Dinsdag bij de brunch stukje quiche gehad, 's avonds pizza vegetarina met Ruben gedeeld zat artisjok, asperges, ui, paprika en spullie op.
Woensdag broodje tonijnsalade gegeten en 's avonds een salade in een wegrestaurant.
Gister opgebakken aardappeltjes, mix van rode ui/kastanjechampignons/knoflook, voor vriendin/paps/broertje rollade en daarbij een sla van rucola/ijsbergsla/tomaatjes/notenkaas/komkommer!
Geen idee wat ik de komende dagen ga eten...

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier wordt het vanavond de opgebakken aardappelen, mn moeder kwam er gister achter dat ze geen aardappelen meer had  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Dus toen hebben we tosti's gegeten, nu dus aardappelen gehaald  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
sjah kan gebeuren is nietecht handig maar tosti's zijn ook erg lekker  :Wink: 
Geniet van de opgebakken aardappeltjes vanavond!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha gebeurd hier wel vaker: We gaan bloemkool eten, oke best, kijk ik in de aardappella *ehh mam, met welke aardappelen??*

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Sjah zo'n papa heb ik ook hoor, dus herkenbaar  :Wink:  Maarja dan maken we iets anders met dingen die we wel in huis hebben  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha dat is hier ook een probleem, we hebben ook bijna nooit iets in huis  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

pasta met spinazie ...

----------


## dotito

Gisteren lekker gaan wokken vandaag pitta :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Agnes574

Een kant en klaar gerechtje... lekker makkelijk  :Wink: !!

----------


## Sylvia93

Wij gaan de komende 3 dagen gourmetten, haha pasen etc, dus wel gezellig samen met zn 3en  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Vrijdag lekker tosti's gegeten.
Zaterdag had de mama van Ruben vegetarische soep met tomaat, paprika, selderij en andere dingetjes gemaakt en verder op beide verjaardagen allerlei lekkers gehad  :Wink: 
Vanmorgen stukje stokbrood gegeten, zo ook maar even weer een lekker stukje stokbrood eten.
Morgen geen idee wat ik ga eten...

@ Syl, Hm lekker hoor gourmetten! Geniet er lekker van!

----------


## Agnes574

HhhMmmmm klinkt goed Syll en Luuss,
Laat het jullie smaken!!!

Ik heb gister bami gegeten met een spiegelei (kreeg er s'avonds buikpijn van??? teveel sambal mss??  :Wink: )
Vandaag haal ik een klein 'lightmenu' uit de diepvries  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Pasta  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss & Ag

Jaa is ook erg lekker! En gezellig! Vanavond weer, en morgen heeel misschien, we zullen nog wel behoorlijk wat overhouden!

----------


## Agnes574

Vers stoofvlees met rode wijn en champignons (afscheidshap van schoonmoeder ... ze is maar weer 's op reis vertrokken..dit keer naar Brazilië :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, 
Ik probeer er altijd voor te zorgen dat mijn eten me smaakt  :Wink: 
Lekker hoor stoofvlees met rode wijn en champignons! Jammer dat ik dat niet meer kan eten  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat je schoonmama veel plezier heeft in Brazilië! 

@ Do,
Hm lekker pasta!

@ Syl,
Fijn dat het gezellig en lekker was!

Gister tortellini met heel veel kaas gegeten en Ruben had een pizza Gorgonzola.

----------


## dotito

Overschot van gisteren,maak altijd verse spaghetti saus voor 2 dagen.
Dan moet ik vandaag niet koken :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben er ook zo ééntje Do  :Wink: ,

Ik maak bepaalde gerechten ook voor een 'leger', dan heb ik andere dagen 'vrijaf' van koken  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,

Toch gemakkelijk he! je hebt ineens iets vers voor eten, en ge moet die dag niet koken.

Vandaag wordt het koude aard.met may.met sla en gebakken kip.

----------


## Luuss0404

Koken voor meerdere dagen is handig, vooral als je voor 1 of 2 mensen iets maakt!

Gister geroosterd brood met zalm en eier salade gehad... papa en broertje hadden nasi van dag ervoor maarja zat vlees in...
Geen idee wat we vandaag gaan eten en of ik uberhaupt thuis ben...

----------


## sietske763

hier is eten altijd een drama, manlief draait nachtdiensten dus die eet zn ontbijt(brinta)
zoon moet goed eten en gevarieerd want is 19 jaar
en ik eet bijna niets door de ritalin, maar probeer het zo gezond mogelijk te houden,
dus ik ben s,avonds druk om voor 3 mensen 3 dingen te koken/bereiden.

----------


## Sylvia93

Wat het hier gaat worden vanavond, geen idee.. Wss iets wat nog in de vriezer ligt, deze maand is een ontzettende brakke maand! Beetje blutheid hier..

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Das een heel karwei om voor 3 personen 3 verschillende dingen te maken.. missch gewoon lekker alles dubbel maken en in de vriezer doen zodat je iets een volgende keer kan opwarmen en geen kookstess hebt?

@ Syl,
Ik hoop dat je iets in elkaar kon flansen, nu al blutheid hebben is echt bagger!

Papa heeft vandaag soort bami sliertjes met kip (voor hem en broertje), vis (voor mij) en roerbakmix met niet lekker smakende saus gehad... ik had gelukkig niet zo'n trek en kwam alleen maar goed uit dat het mij niet smaakte, dat sausje vond mijn broertje trouwens ook niet lekker dus dat wordt hem de volgende keer niet weer!  :Smile: 
Morgen eten bij mijn beste vriendin, vrijdag eten bij een goede vriend en zaterdag en zondag waarschijnlijk bij Ruben of bij mij eten... geen idee wat het allemaal gaat worden...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Idd, maar het is achteraf nog wel gelukt hoor, gelukkig krijgen we afentoe wat hulp  :Wink:  En we hadden nog Shoarma in de vriezer liggen, en morgen wordt het pannekoeken, hoeven we iig geen boodschappen te doen  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja wij doen hier ook altijd veel in de reclame kopen enzo zodat we voorraad hebben... gelukkig krijgen jullie af en toe hulp en is het gelukt iets in elkaar te flansen  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

yes.....vanavond geen warm eten, lekker pizza in oven.
moet trouwens wel zeggen dat eten koken iets vreselijks was voor mij
dit 10 min. het andere weer 15 min. was echt ramp voor mij, totdat ik ritalin gekregen had, toen koken ineens zo gemakkelijk omdat ik alle gasstelpitten met pannen kon overzien en tussendoor nog beetje keuken schoonmaken

----------


## aafgos

spruitjes met een paasstick voor de kids en wij kleine hamburgertjes,met gekookte aardappels

----------


## dotito

Aard.met rode kool en chipolata

----------


## Agnes574

Zal 'vaste vrijdagskost' worden; steak met frieten  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

vanavond wordt het een soepje uit de diepvries voor mij.(kervel)
En voor de rest een kant en klare maaltijd geen zin om te koken.

----------


## Luuss0404

Donderdag hebben mijn beste vriendin en ik uit de allerhande de zalmpasta met crème fraîche gemaakt (tagliatelle, gerookte zalmfilet, ui, asperge, citroen, bosuitje en crème fraîche).
Vrijdag samen met een goede vriend vegetarische quiche gemaakt met Italiaanse roerbakgroente en rode peper nootjes mix. Hij wou gelijk er iets van vlees door doen, vergeet steeds dat ik daar niet meer tegen kan, maar het smaakte hem beter dan dat hij verwacht had  :Smile: 
Zaterdag heeft Ruben macaroni voor ons gemaakt. 
Zondag heeft Ruben gekruide aardappelkieltjes, wortel/doperwten en Valess met kaas gemaakt.
Vandaag weer eens thuis gegeten, papa had aardappelkrieltjes, spinazie, kaassoufflé voor mij en soort boeuf stroganoff voor hem en mijn broertje gemaakt.
Al met al veelzijdig en lekker gegeten dus  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Gisteren Kip,rijst,wokgroenten met tikka masala saus ... was héérlijk, al zeg ik het zelf  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

Vanmiddag botterhammekes met krabsla

Vanavond wordt het pitta met broodjes en pekens en erwtjes

@Aggie,

mmm..lust ik ook graag :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, ja dat is lekker!

@ Dotito, wat is pekens? 

Vandaag sla, aardappelschijfjes, soort aardappel/kaas soesjes, vis (voor mij) en saucijzen (voor pap en broertje) gehad.

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Pekens zijn wortelen.

Mijn moeder zei dat vroeger altijd(hi hi) :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,
Aha, bedankt voor de uitleg  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Het komt eigelijk van het woordje peen dat wortel betekent.

Maar bij ons in zijn dialect zeggen ze er pekens tegen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,
Ja wortelen, wortels, peen, winterpeen dat wist ik wel, maar had nog niet gehoord van pekens, maar nu dus wel  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha geinig gesprek over wortelen  :Smile:  Vanavond bij mn vriend gegeten, en ook wortelen haha hele wortelbijeenkomst hier  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Haha .. leuk hé dat nederlands en belgisch  :Big Grin: 

Vanavond uit eten ... zal een salade worden!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Oh gezellig uit eten! Hier wordt het vanavond Bietjes met een balletje gehakt  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Veel plezier met u etentje :Wink: 

Voor vanavond weet ik het nog niet,moet nog naar de winkel.Ventje heeft de late shift dus heb nog even tijd om na te denken. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

gewoon.
aardappels, bloemkool en kipfilet, lig voor op schema, eten is klaar, alleen de juiste personen zijn er nog niet.

----------


## dotito

gebakken aard.met boterboontjes en gemarineerde ribbekes

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Geniet lekker van het uit eten gaan!
Zeker leuk dat Nederlands en Belgisch  :Wink: 

Vandaag pizza gegeten, een halve met pesto/mozzarella/ui/tomaat en een halve tonijn pizza  :Smile:

----------


## Onassa

Vandaag maar weer eens gezond gedaan, gebakken krieltjes met mayo(wat dan weer niet zo gezond is) en sla en een gemarineerd kipfile'tje.

----------


## Sylvia93

Vanavond wordt het hier iets uit de vriezer, waarschijnlijk bietjes wat ik had ingevroren  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Hier word het ook iets kant en klaar heb vandaag totaal geen zin om te koken.

----------


## Ronald68

Zoals de laatste 2 weken iets makkelijks zonder keuken is het nog steeds improviseren. Wel handig overigens koelkast en combi naast de eettafel  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Donderdag met Ruben aardappeltoefjes met kruiden gehad en daarbij vis cuisine.
Vrijdag samen met mijn broertje kaas tortellini, tuinerwten, knoflook, boursin en tonijn pastaprutje gemaakt en gegeten wat erg lekker was!
Zaterdag met Ruben bij mijn neef, nicht en 3 neefjes gegeten. Kapucijners, ui, spekjes (had mijn nicht apart erbij gedaan), witlofsalade en als toetje vanille yoghurt. 
Zondag at Ruben bij ons. Papa had ovenschotel met aardappel. prei, champignons, rode ui, kerrie gemaakt en als toetje aardbeien met slagroom, aardbeien hadden we in Annen op de braderie gekocht en waren erg lekker!
Vandaag hebben papa en broertje de ovenschotel opgegeten met kippebouten ofzo en ik had poffertjes gegeten.

----------


## dotito

wortelstoemp met kippensate's en als dessert dame-blanche

----------


## Sylvia93

Krieltjes met sla

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Wij hebben hier bijna hetzelfde gegeten  :Wink:  Lekker hoor krieltjes en sla met dit weer!

Krieltjes, sla (rucola, ijsbergsla, komkommer, rode ui, kaas, tonijn, komkommer dressing), kippenpoten en hamburgers voor paps en broertje en een Valess Provencal vegaburger voor mij  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha geinig, jullie ook!

Wij hadden een soort van bieflappen (hét foute vlees  :Stick Out Tongue: ) en mn zus had tartaar (blegh vind dat echt vies!)

----------


## dotito

bloemkool met aard.en varkenslapje

----------


## Sylvia93

Gewoon simpel een broodje gegeten, kreeg er vandaag echt ff niet meer in...

----------


## Agnes574

spaghetti

----------


## Ronald68

Weer normaal, De keuken zit er sinds gisteren in, ok het blad en de tegels nog niet...

----------


## dotito

Vanavond wordt hier aard.met spinazie en rumsteak.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Haha toevallig, hier ook aardappeltjes met spinazie, maar hier met een stukje kipfilet  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Sylvia,

Das idd toeval ,Lekker he!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Idd!  :Smile:  Het was heerlijk!

----------


## Agnes574

Straks om boodschappen, weet nog niet waar ik zin in heb > dat ontdekken we in de winkel wel  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Witte selder met ballekes in tomatensaus(verse) met aard.

----------


## Sylvia93

Saté gegeten, gelukkig kon ik wat tijd vinden om ff snel naar huis te gaan en mee te eten, mn vriend zit al 2 dagen aan de fastfood pfoeh!

----------


## Onassa

Vandaag weer eens na weet ik veel hoe lange tijd aardappels geschild en sla erbij gegeten.
Voor morgen heb ik de halve middag en hele avond al stoofvlees gebraden.
Net steeds even stukje proeven.....hhmmm....en dat terwijl ik helemaal niet zo'n vlees eter ben.

----------


## dotito

VM komkommerslaatje met 2 sn br.brood.

VA witloof met aard.en tournedos

----------


## Oki07

Mihoen, een gebakken eitje en komkommersla

----------


## Luuss0404

Vorige week woensdag kwam mijn beste vriendin eten, hebben we gebakken vis van de visboer met salade gegeten.
Donderdag heb ik voor Ruben fusilli, Italiaanse groentemix met zalmfilet reepjes en gorgonzolasaus gemaakt...
Vrijdag heeft Ruben een wok gemaakt met vegetarische gehakt, aardappelkrieltjes, ui, knoflook, paprika en spruitjes!
Zaterdag heb ik pizza gehad bij een vriend.
Zondag hebben mijn broertje en zijn vriendjes broodje shoarma gegeten, mijn paps had een soepje en Ruben en ik hadden aardappeltoefjes met tijm en rozemarijn, prei a la crème en valess burger erbij.
Maandag bij een vriendin en haar vriend en soort pasta ovenschotel gegeten.
Dinsdag met mijn beste vriendin een aardappel anders ovenschotel gegeten.
Gister stampot andijvie, ik had valess burger erbij en paps en broertje gebakken visje van de visboer.
Vanavond bij 'mijn broertje' BBQ-en want die is jarig ~^_^~

----------


## simone

drinkvoeding, pap,yogurt,vla............. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Zal niet veel zijn ... loop 'moeilijk' en gestresst ivm m'n zieke hondje...
Mss een eiwitshake,wat groenten of wat fruit..
Ach, een dagje vasten kan geen kwaad  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

VM koude pasta met kip en groentjes
VA rundbrochette met kommersla en gebakken aard.

----------


## Onassa

Sla met aardappels en een lekkerbekkie.

----------


## dotito

overschotjes van gisteren,geen zin om te koken.

----------


## Sylvia93

Gister turks brood met vanalles en nog wat erop gegeten, vanavond wordt het waarschijnlijk iets van opgebakken aardappeltjes. Ff een dagje vrij vandaag  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Iets eten is wel belangrijk ook al is dat moeilijk door stress en zo!

BBQ-en was erg gezellig!
Vrijdag heeft Ruben lekkere macaroni gemaakt, zaterdag heb ik lekkere burrito's gemaakt, zondag heeft een goede vriend pannenkoeken gebakken die erg lekker waren en gister hebben Ruben en ik pizza gegeten. Vanavond wordt het iets van opgebakken aardappels met sla en gehaktballen voor paps en broertje en vegaburger voor mij.

----------


## dotito

kalfslapje met prei en aard.

----------


## Onassa

> overschotjes van gisteren,geen zin om te koken.


Dat kan ik me héél goed voorstellen meid!

Ik heb een tosti gemaakt met een sinaasappel net.
Ben aan het lijnen,maar had ook geen zin meer om te koken.

----------


## dotito

vandaag word het koude pasta met tonijn en paprika's met boontjes (wel zelfgemaakt)

----------


## sietske763

ik hoef lekker niet te koken, er komt niemand mee eten, zijn dus lekker met zn 2en dus gewoon lekker makkelijk!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do, klinkt lekker!

@ Sietske, fijn dat je even niet hoeft te koken  :Smile: 

Vandaag wordt het als het goed is vis met pasta en groente...

----------


## Sylvia93

Maandag - Bietjes met aardappeltjes en een balletje gehakt.
Dinsdag - Bloemkool met aardappeltjes
Woensdag - Brood
Vandaag - ff snel een stokbrood in de oven gegooid met wat kaas erop, moeder en zus gingen shoarma eten.

Zo bijna een heel weekoverzicht  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

VM koude pasta met groentjes en tonijn(overschotje)

VA bloemkool met aard.en worstjes mmm..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Wow jullie hebben groente gegeten! Geen commentaar van moeders of zus???
Hm lekker hoor een stokbroodje uit de oven!

@ Dotito,
Die ovenschotel klinkt heerlijk! 

Nou de vis met pasta werd voor mij 4kazen pizza waar mijn paps gerookte zalmreepjes en paprika op had gedaan en voor papa en mijn broertje een andere pizza.
Gister heeft Ruben voor ons gekookt. Gekruide aardappelpartjes met wortelen/doperwten en van Valess en burger met champignons. Was lekker, maar ik was zo moe dat het me moeite koste om te eten...

----------


## Ronald68

't is vrijdag dus .......

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag heb ik speciaal op verzoek van Ruben fusilli met champignon roerbakmix, knoflook, zalmreepjes en gorgonzola saus gemaakt.

----------


## Sylvia93

> @ Syl,
> Wow jullie hebben groente gegeten! Geen commentaar van moeders of zus???


Hehe ik eet zelf minimaal 3x per week groente hoor  :Smile:  Maar had stiekem deze week 2x bij vriendlief gegeten (sterkok :Stick Out Tongue: ) vandaag gezondigd, waren zo druk bezig dat we tegen 7 uur erachter kwamen dat we nog moesten eten, toen zijn we maar ff snel een patatje wezen halen.. Ach mag afentoe wel, eet zo goed als nooit patat :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

> 't is vrijdag dus .......


Patatdag!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ik weet dat jij wel groente eet, maar omdat he steeds een strijd is met je moeder en zus... maarja scheelt als je samen met je vriend eet  :Wink: 

Zaterdag soep en tosti's gehad.
Zondag hebben Ruben en mijn broertje broodjes shoarma gehad, mijn paps een gewoon broodje (die voelde zich niet lekker) en ik heb voor mijzelf penne met haricots verts/walnoten/knoflook/rode ui/kaas met walnoten dressing gemaakt, wat beter smaakte dan verwacht ^_^

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha idd, mn vriend is ook best een groentemonster dus eet ook vaak bij hem, verder gaat thuis de strijd gewoon door, kan me niks schelen dat als ik bietjes maak ik de enige ben die ervan eet :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vandaag wel gewoon thuis gegeten (had beter hier kunnen blijven maar goed) mn moeder had soep gemaakt (ik moet dat dus niet) en dan houdt ze geen rekening met mij, zit je gezellig tijdens het avondeten aan stukjes stokbrood, pff schiet op  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Onassa

Vandaag effe alleen een boterham en een sinaas appel.
was laat thuis en dan heb ik geen zin meer om te koken(niet dat dat veel anders is dan anders want ben absoluut geen groente mens)
Gister heb ik patatjes gebakken met een kaas souffle.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Jammer dat je mams geen rekening met je houdt  :Frown: 

@ Diane,
Eet je echt helemaal geen groenten? Ook niet met veel kaas, tomatensaus of iets dergelijks???

Gister heeft papa aardappelprutje met kaas/rode uit/paprika, daarbij sla, vis voor mij en slavink voor paps en broertje gemaakt.
Vandaag heb ik van tarwe bloem, kwark en olijfolie quichebodem gemaakt, voor de vulling een mengsel van eieren, kookroom, verse bladspinazie, cherrytomaatjes, peper, mozzarella en oregano. Pap en broertje hadden er hamburgers bij en ik een Valess kaasburger. Smaakte heerlijk! (Mocht ook wel na dat harde werk  :Wink: )

----------


## sietske763

een paar magnum ijsjes.....heerlijk, wel met een vitamine pil

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Barbara,
Ehm magnum ijsjes is niet echt eten hoor... maar wel lekker  :Wink:

----------


## Onassa

> @ Diane,
> Eet je echt helemaal geen groenten? Ook niet met veel kaas, tomatensaus of iets dergelijks???


Jawel hoor, maar lust eigenlijk niet echt veel groente.
Maar ik eet wel meer groente nog dan vlees, daar ben ik niet zo gek op, maar wil wel altijd een lekkere vlees jus over mijn prakkie.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Lekkere maaltijd  :Big Grin: ! 

Gister hebben we sperziebonen gegeten, vandaag wordt het waarschijnlijk spinazie met een balletje gehakt of gehaktschnitzel.

----------


## dotito

Kalkoensnitsel met aardappelen en witloof

----------


## sietske763

luuss, je hebt helemaal gelijk, het is geen volwaardige maaltijd......
maar ik doe het vanavond weer!!!!!
en weer wat vitamines erachter aan!!!

----------


## Onassa

Ohhh Sietske, als jij echt magnums als maaltijd eet dan ben je nog erger dan ik ben  :Big Grin: 
Ik heb twee loempia's mee genomen van de chinees.
Het brak ons trouwens wel behoorlijk op toen we puffent en huigent (ik vooral) onze eerste klim van de wandeling hadden gehad (hhmm beetje rare zin geloof ik).

----------


## sietske763

gelukkig kook ik wel voor de rest, als ze er zijn iig
had vanavond nog een restje voor zoon.
mn magnums waren heerlijk!!!!

----------


## Onassa

Magnums zijn zeker heerlijk!!
Oohhh die dikke laag chocolade er omheen alleen al, jummie....

----------


## sietske763

vandaag kom ik niet ver met eten, heb er niet aangedacht dat winkels vandaag dicht zijn,
dus.....ws weer magnums, zoon is het er helemaal mee eens natuurlijk!!!!
verder weet ik het niet, we hebben zelfs geen beleg in huis....
dus voor ontbijt en middageten maar even kijken bij een benzinestation,
jaaaaaaaaaaaaa ik weet het.....ben een fantastische huisvrouw!!!!
maar t erge is wel......partner heeft vannacht nachtdienst.....voor hem heb ik dus ook niks.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Haha ik lig hier wel dubbel om je 3 dagen magnums hoor. Bij ons in de buurt is er wel gewoon een supermarkt open, maar hier zijn sommige supermarkten op zondag ook open dusja  :Stick Out Tongue:  Haha wel lullig voor je vriend die nachtdienst moet draaien zonder eten!

Geloof dat het bij ons vandaag iets van hotdogs wordt, mn moeder is stikchagrijnig en ligt al 2 dagen op bed, aan haar heb ik dus verder ook niets..

----------


## sietske763

he syl, wat is er met je moeder.....
dit lees ik al een paar keer

----------


## dotito

daarstraks heb ik erwtensoep met spekjes en rookworst gemaakt voor 2 dagen zo moet ik morgen niet koken.

Magnums mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: heb er gisteren ook meegebracht.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Haha zie vandaag voel ik me.. Niets ernstigs hoor  :Wink:  Waren je magnums lekker??

----------


## Ronald68

Niets meer ik moet nuchter blijven. Volgens mij is dat het ergste van de hele operatie. Hopelijk wel koffie (met een koek?) als ze klaar zijn.

----------


## dotito

steak met aard.en boontjes

----------


## Sylvia93

Spinazie met aardappeltjes

----------


## sietske763

pizza met als toetje een magnum(ja ja die vergeet ik niet!!!)

----------


## Luuss0404

Woensdag heb ik bami gemaakt voor mij en een goede vriend.
Donderdag heb ik voor Ruben en mij gekookt. Blad spinazie, kastanjechampignons, shii-take en tijm met aardappelschijfjes met noten melange. Was echt heel lekker!  :Big Grin:  Voor recept zie Voeding -> lekkere recepten  :Wink: 
Vrijdag heeft Ruben voor ons gekruide aardappelpartjes met schil, broccoli, AH Tivall Toscaanse Carré (vegaburger met zongedroogde tomaatjes en pesto) en kaassaus gemaakt.
Zaterdag had mijn paps notenrijst met een prutje van champignons, paprika, ui, knoflook gemaakt, voor mij kaassoufle (we hadden geen vegaburgers meer :Frown: ) en voor paps en broertje kip.
Zondag had papa kippensoep gemaakt en heb ik voor Ruben, mijn broertje en mij een prutje gemaakt van aardappelschaafsel (rösti naturel), gekruide aardappelblokjes, paprika, knoflook, Italiaanse kruiden, peper, rode ui en kaas.
Vandaag hebben papa en broertje soep met brood gehad en ik heb Ui/kaas brood gehad.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag word het koude aardappelen met een fris slaatje met noten en een ardeense hamburger  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Onassa

Vandaag omdat ik pas om 19.30 thuis aan kwam kakken maar weer brood gegeten en altijd met hagelslag, al van kinds af aan en dat is nooit verandert.

----------


## Sylvia93

Vanavond wordt het wss rode kool met aardappeltjes  :Smile:  Alweer een tijd geleden dat we dat gegeten hebben

----------


## dotito

Ga sevens verse lasagne proberen te maken,dat is de eerste keer in mijn leven dat ik dat ga proberen. :EEK!:

----------


## energy

vandaag (dagverse) asperges (uit de de tuin van de papa) in hesp met een gekookt eitje en aardappeltjes

----------


## Sylvia93

Vanavond gebbq'd morgen ook weer, we halen altijd té veel vlees *oeps*

----------


## sietske763

lasagna, met een zakje voor de saus, kant en klare gesneden groenten en gehakt,
hoef dus alleen maar wat te roeren en klaar is kees!!

----------


## Agnes574

Gister beetje BBQ gegeten, vanavond iets lichts en simpels!

----------


## dotito

gisteren aard met spinazie en vis

vandaag rijst met kip en curry en wortelen

----------


## Onassa

eindelijk weer eens gekookt, ik zou het verleerd zijn.
Verse spercie boontjes met aardappels en een gehakt schnitzel waar ik maar 2 hapjes van heb genomen, vlees kan me totaal niet boeien.

----------


## dotito

aard.met bloemkool en stukje vlees weet nog niet wat moet straks nog naar de winkel.

----------


## kanninga

aardapels vistiks met wortels  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

pizza en voor de vitamientjes sperciebonen erbij, wel geen normale combi,maar ach....het kan slechter toch??.........ze zijn hier al niet beter gewend!!!1

----------


## dotito

Normaal word het aard met groenten maar zal chinees worden mmmm :Stick Out Tongue: teveel gedaan vandaag ben kapot.Maar hier vinden ze dat niet erg hoor,ze lusten dat heel graag.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag word het lekker afhaalchinees we gaan er vanavond onder ons gedrieën een feestje van maken.Party  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Tortellinni(vlees) met ricottasaus ... mijn eerste koolhydraat 'zonde' ...
Zometeen lange wandeling met de wfks (verbrand ik die carb's weer  :Wink: )!

----------


## Sylvia93

Gister macaroni met opgebakken aardappeltjes en een bal gehakt. Vandaag nog geen idee, waarschijnlijk bietjes?

----------


## Agnes574

Macaroni met aardappelen??????
Leg me dat 's uit Syll?

Vanavond gebakken vis met salade  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Recept van mn vriend, macaroni op zn duits zegmaar. Ik lust zelf dus geen macaroni met pastasaus etc. Dus hij maakt opgebakken aardappeltjes, en kookt tegelijk macaroni. Als de macaroni gaar is gooit hij het bij de opgebakken aardappeltjes en zo nog even laten staan. Met eten wat mayonaise door de 'macaroni' doen en zo opeten, en het is echt heerlijk, voor het eerst sinds 10 jaar geloof ik dat ik 'macaroni' weer gegeten heb  :Wink:  Tis dus eigenlijk zonder de pastasaus maar enkel die macaronischelpjes.

Hier hebben we vanavond bietjes gegeten, heerlijk! Was alweer een tijdje geleden :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl en Agnes,
Leuk dat jullie geBBQed hebben!

Maandag met Ruben gekaasfondued, lekker met paprika, broccoli, bleekselderij, cherrytommaatjes.
Gister bij mijn beste vriendin 2 afbakbroodjes kaas gehad, ze had zelf 2 met kaas/salami/saus (in die saus zat vlees) en daarbij hebben we aardappelpuree met spinazie a la crème en een eitje gehad.
Vandaag lekker gebakken visje van de visboer gehad.

----------


## Sylvia93

Aardappelschotel uit de oven, totaaaal geen trek in, heb eigenlijk helemaal geen honger, ook nog totaal niks gegeten vandaag (buikpijn bah). Mn zus maar even besloten dat ze dat niet wilt eten en heeft voor zichzelf maar een enorm luxe bak sla met alles erop en eraan gehaald (hártstikke duur) terwijl we juist aan het besparen zijn met boodschappen... Kan me er soms écht kwaad om maken!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Kan me goed voorstellen dat je weinig trek hebt, zit met hetzelfde probleem  :Confused: 
En wat een rotstreek van je zus zeg! 
Hier gaat het vaak ook net zo, koopt mijn paps boodschappen die we toch niet gebruiken of op gaan maken en beland het in de container, ik heb vaak gezegd dat hij veel niet moet kopen of dat hij ze ergens anders vandaan moet halen voor de prijs maar soms lijkt het alsof ik tegen muren praat...  :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag champignon burger met gekruide aardappeltjes en sla gehad. Paps en broertje hadden gehaktballen.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag wordt het aard met steak en rode kool

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ja heel herkenbaar! Gaat gelukkig weer een stuk beter met me, dus vriendlief mag vanaaf koken!

----------


## dotito

@Syl,

Laat je maar eens goed verwennen,geniet er maar van dat je niets moet doen :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Haha ja het is heerlijk! Heb me ook voorgenomen verder niets meer te gaan doen, haha  :Smile:  Wat we vanavond gaan eten.. geen idee, eet gewoon thuis dus dit keer mag mn moeder me verrassen  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Syl,

Ja he!!laten verwennen is heerlijk he!Zolang je het kan gewoon genieten :Big Grin: later moet je al genoeg zelf koken.

Vandaag wordt het hier zelfgemaakt stoofvlees mmm :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister macaroni met groenten en vegetarisch gehakt en kaas.
Vandaag tosti's.

----------


## Sylvia93

Vanavond Enchilada's gemaakt. Bah was geen succes.. Anderhalf uur in de keuken en eerlijk gezegd vond ik het níet te eten! Mja ach weer een probeersel verder  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

boontjes en een schnitzel,
weer eens wat anders dan 24 dagen stokbrood met multi vitaminen tabletten

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Jammer dat het niet lukte, kan namelijk wel heel lekker zijn...

Gister tussen de middag heb ik zelf scrambeld eggs gemaakt met kaas, appelbanaan, peper en kruiden. Zowel Ruben als ik vonden het lekker  :Smile: 
Gisteravond heeft papa eten gemaakt. Gekruide aardappeltjes met geitenkaas-honing en zalm-bla salade gehad, maarja ik hou niet van kant en klare salade en het smaakte inderdaad nergens na  :Frown:  Ik had van AH nog een zongedroogde tomaat-pesto burger en voor de mannen was er cordon bleu en een Maxima Burger die alleen paps niet lekker vond.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag gaan we bij ikea eten,je kan er nu aan de helft van de prijs gaan eten doordat de zweedse prinses is getrouwd.We gaan vanavond winkelen met mijn dochter,en word wat laat vandaar.

----------


## sietske763

wat gezellig do

----------


## sietske763

ik moet nog ff wat verzinnen voor het eten, wel moeilijk om dat weer op te pakken

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ja winkelen doet ze graag mijn dochter,is bij haar nu wel lang geleden nu ze werkt heeft ze daar minder tijd voor.En kost 3 euro voor een menu per persoon dat is toch geen geld he!!

Ja de draad weer oppakken is in begin niet makkelijk he,had daar ook wat aanpassingsproblemen mee.Doe maar rustig aan,een goei die het zegt tegen u :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Die Enchillada's waren wel gelukt hoor! Maar vond het gewoon niet lekker.. Was ook heel smaakloos, was niet zo'n succes. Je kunt dan wel spelen met kruiden, maar over het algemeen kan ik slecht tegen kruiden..

Vanavond patat gegeten, was alweer een lange tijd terug. Maar tis niet echt goed gevallen, beetje last van mn maag nu!

----------


## dotito

Vanavond wordt het kip met rijst en wok-groentjes.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Hoop dat t gezellig was met je dochter winkelen en bij de Ikea eten  :Smile: 

@ Sietske,
Ja is moeilijk weer in ritme te komen na vakantie  :Wink: 

@ Syl,
Ah owkeej  :Embarrassment:  

Gister heb ik ravioli met paprika/ui in tomatensaus gehad.
Vandaag wordt het stokbrood met salades en sla!

----------


## dotito

Nasi-goreng  :Stick Out Tongue: mmm

----------


## Sylvia93

Gister hadden we bloemkool met een groentensausje aardappeltjes en een zelfgemaakte gehaktschnitzel, vandaag had ik vegetarische kaas (mini)Pizzatjes

----------


## dotito

voor vanavond weet ik het nog niet,denk dat het scampi's diabolique gaat worden.

----------


## sietske763

handig dit topic......haal mn ideeen eruit voor avondeten.

----------


## sietske763

ik zal maar niet vertellen wat wij gister gegeten hebben!!!

----------


## dotito

kom op vertel!!nu ben ik echt benieuwd? :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

> ik zal maar niet vertellen wat wij gister gegeten hebben!!!


..... Magnums ??????????  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Ja......het zullen wel Magnums zijn geweest,denk ik ook!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Hahaha ... Sietske; vertel het ons maar hoor  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

haha @ reacties van Ag en Do. Jullie zijn geweldig!  :Big Grin: 

Wij zetten vanavond de bbq weer aan, gezellig met dit weer!

----------


## sietske763

nou ok dan.....heb gi avond 4 oranje tompoucen op........zat propvol!
en vanmorgen als ontbijt ook......maar natuurlijk wel met vitamines!!!!
niet iedereen was er even blij mee.....maar ze smaakten prima!!!

----------


## sietske763

vanavond wordt het ook niet veel bijzonders vrees ik......maar dat is waar, ik heb ook nog magnums......

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Weet je....gij zijt echt niet te schatten!!!tompoezen als maaltijd :EEK!: (jezus)en dan nog 4!!
Op sommige vlakken ben je echt geen gewoon,maar ge kunt er maar van genoten hebben :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ja...en t erge was, toen moesten al mn pillen er ook nog in......
nee weet het Do, ik ben totaal geen standaard iemand, soms word ik ook wel eens moe van mezelf.....................ach maar meestal ben ik wel blij dat ik wat anders ben,.....sta daardoor redelijk makkelijk in het leven en weet daardoor altijd wel wat positiefs te verzinnen!!

----------


## dotito

Kan ik wel aannemen,dat je soms moe van je zelf word.....

Ja ik denk dat ook dat er niet zo veel als jij rond lopen???? :Big Grin: Maar zoals je zelfs zegt;je voel je je idd een beetje speciaal,en dat brengt dan zowiezo positiviteit mee!!

----------


## sietske763

maar wat ik ook doe, partner vind het meeste ook vrij ""normaal""moeten samen wel vaak vreselijk lachen!!

----------


## sietske763

o ja do, mn monddouche staat al weer ongebruikt in keuken.....
moet maar weer ff wat anders verzinnen...
dit gaat dus helemaal niet over eten, besef ik nu....
ok, eet vanavond lekker rijstepap.

----------


## Luuss0404

Donderdag zijn we naar een Chinees restaurant geweest. Ik had vegetarische bami met tjap tjoy ook vegetarisch...
Vrijdag lekker macaroni gegeten  :Smile: 
Vandaag wordt het sla met broodjes en misschien soep...

----------


## Agnes574

BBQ  :Big Grin:  .... wat wil je met zo'n weer!!

----------


## dotito

had ik ook maar terug een tuintje zoals vroeger kon ik ook eens BBQ,mis ik enorm met dit weer :Frown: .Heb wel een redelijk groot terras maar,dat is toch niet zelfde.
Vandaag word het hier;koude aardappelen met spaanse sla,en vissticks

@Ag,

Veel plezier met de BBQ :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

wij gaan ook bbqen bij onze oudste dochter, rest van de kinderen komen ook

do, heb je alleen een balkon??

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ja wij hebben enkel een terras,maar wel een redelijk groot maar blijft een terras.Ach volgend jaar in de zomer gaan we iets kopen,heb jammer genoeg mijn vorig huis moeten achter laten door mijn ex-scheiding.Had daar een hele grote tuin mis ik enorm :Frown:

----------


## Oki07

Ik ben wel benieuwd wat spaanse sla is?

----------


## dotito

@Oki,

Met spaanse sla bedoel ik;kommer/tomaat/ui/een beetje sla/look,en daar bij doe je wat azijn en olijfolie en een beetje peper/zout en dragon.mmmm :Stick Out Tongue: supper lekker!!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Wij ook weer BBQ, we halen altijd zoveel vlees dat we echt wel een aantal dagen achter elkaar kunnen barbecuen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Onassa

Hier ook bbq met een lekkere zelf gemaakte uitgebreide salade met veel rauwkost, sla en brie erbij.
ik zit er alleen altijd heel erg snel vol van, ben al niet zo''n vlees eter ook.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Onassa,

Klinkt goed! Wij zitten ook altijd erg snel vol, daarom bbqen we vaak een aantal dagen achter elkaar ( ik zit al vol met een klein stukje vlees en 2 satéstokjes) dus dan doe je er wel een aantal dagen mee  :Smile:  Soms moeten we zelfs na 4 dagen dingen weggooien!

Ik ben overigens ook geen vleeseter, lust alleen kip en gehakt! Op de BBQ altijd kip (halen vlees bij een kippenboer) en bij groente maak ik vaak van gehakt een paar ballen of een schnitzel. Gewone schnitzels uit de supermarkt lust ik bijv niet!

----------


## Onassa

Hahahah Syl, hier precies zo een!
Ik eet ook eigenlijk alleen maar kip en een balletje gehakt.
Doorgaans komt dat niet veel vaker voor dan misschien eens in de 2 weken.
Ik had ook een hamburger en een varkens filet lapje erop, en daar zat ik al van vol.
Ik had zelf kippespiesjes gemaakt, gemarineerd in kip kruiden met knoflook en olijf olie, maar die zijn ook niet op gegaan, dus ook in de koelkast beland.....eten we dat morgen maar weer.

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha ja idd zo gaat dat hier dus ook precies!!

----------


## Oki07

Ik ben vegetariër en wij doen ook vaak groenten op de bbq. BV Groene asperges, maiskolven, paprika-champignon-uien-spiesjes, plakken aubergine of courgette. Als je dit marineert in bv olie, knoflook, rozemarijn en citroensap is dat heel lekker en het vult minder snel. Eventueel een knoflook-yoghurt sausje erbij. Is echt lekker hoor.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ja t is heerlijk weer voor BBQ!

@ Do,
Op terras kan je ook BBQ-en... en als je huisbazen last van rook ofzo hebben ga je alternatief bbq-en met een gourmetstel, kan net zo leuk zijn hoor  :Smile: 
Lekkere salade, ga ik ook eens maken! 

@ Sietske,
Gezellig dat jullie met zijn allen zijn gaan bbq-en!

@ Syl,
Veel plezier met je BBQ marathon  :Wink: 

@ Diane,
Op de bbq kun je ook vis, groenten en aardappels kwijt en lekkere salades met stokbrood is ook lekker!

@ Oki07,
Ik ben allergisch voor vlees en meeste mensen bbq-en met vlees, dus heb ik zo'n magazine gekocht voor alleen vegetarisch eten en daar staan echt leuke en lekkere dingen in voor normaal, op de bbq, salades ed oa ook de dingetjes die jij noemt  :Smile: 

Gister broodjes gegeten.
Vandaag aardappels, bloemkool, sausje, ik een vegetarische maisburger en paps en broertje iets kippigs...

----------


## Onassa

Luus....Vis groente en aardappels hou ik ook al niet van....jaaaa, ik ben een hele moeilijke eter, ben meer van het brood en rauwkostjes en pasta,s.

vandaag 3 kleine stukjes stokbrood met wat eiersalade...krijg echt meer niet weg momenteel.

----------


## dotito

kip met paksoi en rijst en bamigroenten lekker chinees(zelfgemaakt)ale ventje helpt meer hoor lief he :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

@Luuss,

A dat wist ik niet,mss moet ik dan maar eens gaan kijken voor zo'n BBQ thanx :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Oki07,

Wat een leuke ideetjes voor de bbq zeg! Ga er miss wel wat meedoen!

@ Luuss,

Haha ja de BBQ marathon is hier nog steeds bezig!  :Stick Out Tongue:  Vis lust ik trouwens ook niet!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
maak je voor jezelf een lekkere pasta salade voor op een broodje en gaat je man lekker zijn kip ed. bbq-en  :Wink: 
Hartstikke goed dat je toch wat eet! Weet zelf hoe moeilijk het is te eten als je je niet lekker voelt...

@ Do,
Hmmmm jij hebt lekker gegeten! Zeker lief van je ventje!
Een gourmetstel is een elektrische plaat met wat pannetjes eronder (voor eitje of pannenkoek of omelet maken bv) die je voor binnen en buiten kan gebruiken en waar je vlees, vis, groente en rijst op kan gooien naar gelang, kan je ook nog zelf kiezen voor welke olie je gebruiken wilt, want je moet de gourmetplaat wel invetten voor gebruik. Ze zijn er in verschillende formaten en prijs categorieën verkrijgbaar. 
Wij hebben zowel gourmetstel als een teppan yaki plaat, dat laatste is een elektrische plaat waar je olie op moet gooien om vlees, vis, groente en rijst op klaar te maken en wordt veel gebruikt in Japanse restaurants/cultuur om voedsel op te bereiden of serveren om warm te houden...

@ Syl,
Als het maar gezellig is en lekker smaakt tijdens de marathon  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Net als Diane dus ook geen vis voorstander... naja ehm vlees, aardappels en groenten kunnen net zo goed hoor, maar het is maar waar je van houdt en smaken verschillen  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Vanavond word het aardappelen met witloof en chipolata

----------


## dotito

vandaag word het hier gebakken aardappelen met groentjes en een ardeense hamburger mmmmm :Stick Out Tongue:  en als desert een ijsje zo ene met drie kleuren en een koekje rond.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha was wel lekker en gezellig hoor, maar de marathon is weer ten einde  :Wink:  Gister saté gegeten, vandaag broodjes uit de oven (onze keuken is met warm weer een hel, ff geen koken dus!)

----------


## dotito

Voor vandaag nog geen idee.....op d'n duur dat eten met dat weer!!!!!Hebben jullie ook zo weinig zin om te eten?Mijn eten smaakt de laaste dagen niet zo goed.

----------


## Agnes574

BBQ!! verder ben ik het eens met Do,
weinig zin om te eten; drinken en ijsjes daarentegen ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

ijsjes mmmmmmmm :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Oki07

Ik had laatst een salade met lente-ui, tomaatjes, komkommer, pijnboompitjes en parmesaanse kaas met een dressing van zure mayonaise (van de reformwinkel), wat azijn, olijfolie, peper en zout en een heel klein beetje knoflook. Dat was wel lekker met de hitte, want echt trek in warm eten heb ik niet nu.

----------


## sietske763

veel te warm om te koken!!
en bbq word je ook wel eens zat van,
dus we zien wel

----------


## dotito

Ik weet het wat ik ga eten;koude paste met tonijn,en paprika met een beetje mayonaise en olijven.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Dat is bij ons idd ook zo! We hebben ook geen idee wat we gaan eten, maar bij ons schijnt de felle zon de hele dag in onze keuken, dus eten koken is een ramp, want je wordt zelf gewoon een gekookt garnaaltje  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Syl,

Ja dat is niet alles dat de zon altijd op jullie keuken schijnt.Gelukkig is bij ons in de keuken als fris,maar in de living is het na 16 uur altijd bakken pffff.....

Vandaag hebben we een pakje frit gegeten,had er zin maar toen ik het voor mijn neus kreeg had ik nog weinig goesting voor eten(veel te warm)

----------


## Agnes574

scampi diabolique met stokbrood  :Wink: 

Met dit warme weer heb ik géén zin in warm eten, dus véél komkommers met tzatziki  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Haha denk dat ik dan toch idd wel liever een hete keuken heb dan een hete woonkamer!! Gisteravond was het hier in het huis trouwens ook echt om te stikken terwijl het helemaal geen supermooi weer was gister!

Vanavond gaan we weer aan de BBQ trouwens  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Vanavond word het kervelsoep had ik nog liggen,en aardappelen met verschillende groentjes en rundertournedos. Vanmorgen verse krabsla gemaakt,lekker mmmm

----------


## Sylvia93

Wij gaan vanavond gezellig naar een wokrestaurant, nog nooit gedaan dus ben benieuwd!

----------


## Ilonaa

@Sylvia, wokken is super lekker dus veel plezier! 

Ik heb net lekker pannenkoeken op samen met de kinderen van mn zus me oma ,me moeder en me vader :Smile:  
Ik zit nu alleen echt vol 6 pannenkoeken pff en dan maakt me vader ze ook nog echt speciaal groot voor mij :EEK!:  hihih het was wel lekker ! :Stick Out Tongue: 

Liefs,
Ilona

----------


## Ronald68

Wittebonen in tomatensaus met plakjes frikandel gegeten, naar eigen recept. Heerlijk en vooral heel eenvoudig te maken!.

----------


## dotito

gisteren avond > koude aard, met sla, en een crouque monsieur.

Vanavond> vissticks met gebakken aard.en sla en koude groentjes

----------


## joshuatree

vandaag tomaatjes met eiersalade en een kotelet bakken en soppen met stokbrood...
je weet het toch niet met zo'n weer....

----------


## Oki07

Pastasalade en mijn vriend nog een gegrild visfiletje.

----------


## sietske763

zoon en ik gaan samen een pizza maken, dus ook de bodem bakken, ingredienten hebben we al.

----------


## dotito

Oooh...lekker kokerellen :Smile: leuk

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ilonaa,

Het was zoiezo zeker gezellig! Van wokken ben ik niet zo'n grote fan (al die dingen die je moest wokken vond ik er niet zo smakelijk uitzien, en die sauzen waarmee ze wokten vond ik al helemaal walgelijk, maar je kon in dat restaurant ook grillen en gewoon eten. Dus was helemaal goed! 2,5 uur onbeperkt eten en drinken (pfoeh). Maar het was zeker gezellig!

Vanavond gaan we opgebakken aardappelen met sla eten  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Donderdag gegourmet met paps, broertje, beste vriendin en haar vriend en nog een vriendin.
Vrijdag met mijn broertje alles wat donderdag overbleef geprobeerd op te maken.
Zaterdag kaasfondue met Ruben gedaan.
Zondag kaassoufflé, roerbakei met kaas/cherrytomaat/paprika/kruiden gehad.
Maandag vegetarische lasagne gehad met Ruben bij een vriendin.
Dinsdag doperwten/wortel, gekruide aardappelpartjes met schil waar ik extra knoflook en rode ui bij deed, vegetarische saté schnitzel voor Ruben en vegetarische paprika/kaas schnitzel voor mezelf gemaakt.
Gister had broertje gebakken vis, papa, broertje en ik vegetarische champignon soep uit zak met extra paddenstoelen mix, papa en ik afbakbroodjes met kaas/sla en ik had sla gemaakt van rucola/krulsla/komkommer/appel/kaas/cherrytomaatjes.
Vandaag wordt het geen idee... en dit weekend wordt een verrassing want ik heb geen idee wat r te krijgen valt op het festival...

----------


## dotito

@Syl,

Ben ook is een tijdje geleden gaan wokken,hou er ook niet zo van.En dan moet jezelf je vlees/vis nemen daarna laten bakken met saus,nee is ook niet mijn ding.Ziet er echt niet zo smakelijk uit vind ik ook niet,eet liever gewone chinees die je kunt uithalen.

Maar belangrijkste is dat gezellig was,en dat je toch nog iets anders kon eten.

----------


## sietske763

pizza gaat gelukkig niet door!!!veel te warm
dus heb wat magnums en tompoezen gekocht

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

GIJ MEENT DAT TOCH NIET!!!!Ik had al zo'n voorgevoel dat je magnums ging eten!!!!!!Man man man......... :Big Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## Ilonaa

Wij eten , eeehm niks, het is echt veeel te heet om warm te eten, misschien een soep of een stokbroodje of een toastje or something :Stick Out Tongue:  Ook lekker!

----------


## Ronald68

Heb andijvie stampot gegeten. Geloof dat Jolanda nu een zonne-steekje los heeft. Maar het was wel heerlijk!!!!

----------


## dotito

stukje vlees met aard.en boontjes

----------


## sietske763

patat bij de snackwagen op recreatieplas

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Haha lijkt mij ook wel wat een avondje magnums met dit weer  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

ja syl, ideaal!!!
lekker en makkelijk, ff citroen erbij en je komt er dan ook niet van aan.
en niet te vergeten, een vit. pil !!

----------


## Agnes574

wss een kleine salade én (zoals Sietske  :Wink: ) een magnum  :Big Grin: 
... wat moet je eten met dit weer??? ik heb enkel dorst, geen honger!!

----------


## sietske763

heb net een liter verse kiwi sap op, genoeg voor vandaag!!
ben trouwens gezond bezig vandaag!

----------


## Agnes574

Een salade met jonge (gemengde) sla,mozzarella,tomaat en pesto....
Vriendlief zorgt zelf wel voor zijn eten  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

geen idee, we gaan in restaurantje eten, hopelijk op terras!!
grieks eten vind ik zelf altijd erg lekker

----------


## dotito

mmmmmmmmmm grieks eten geniet er vanavond he!!!!was ik er maar bij kon ik ook lekker genieten van eten,en voor de rest lekker gek doen doen :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Geen idee voor vanavond denk dat ik sietske,ga nadoen magnum word het.

----------


## sietske763

en wel een vit. pil erbij hoor!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha Do  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Wij hebben weer de BBQ aangegooid, iets anders is er met dit weer toch niet te doen, in onze keuken is het volgens de thermometer bijna 48 gr!!!

----------


## dotito

Waa.... :EEK!: 48 graden pffff...... :Confused:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Jaa het is hier écht niet om uit te houden! In de woonkamer is het 30 gr, terwijl daar geen zon staat. In de keuken schijnt dus de hele middag de zon en daar kunnen we geen deur open zetten omdat het andere balkondeur al open staat (anders gaat het teveel tochten en vallen alle deuren met een klap dicht, we kunnen er ook niets voorleggen, stel dat het fout gaat en onze kat komt ertussen  :Confused: ). Dus dan is het daar een kleine ruimte, zonder gordijnen/lamellen etc en de hele dag zon -> Bakken geblazen dus!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag word het hier gepelde kippenbout/borst met gebakken paprika en rissoto :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

boontjes met een filet lapje

----------


## Sylvia93

Tosti gegeten, we zijn druk bezig met inpakken, dus ja er blijft niet veel over om van te koken  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

Geen idee....we gaan vandaag waarschijnlijk uit eten,als onze verdoving op tijd is uitgewerkt :Frown:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

restjes van gisteren

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister aardappelkroketjes met mozzarella/tomaat, sla en maisburger gehad.

----------


## Sylvia93

Net broodjes uit de oven gemaakt, meeste zooi is nu zo goed als ingepakt, dus even de resten uit de vriezer gehaald haha  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Vrijdag = steak met frieten!!

----------


## Oki07

BBQ (omdat het zo mooi weer is :Wink: )

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister vegetarische aardappel-groente ovenschotel, paps en broertje kip en ik vis erbij.
Vandaag waarschijnlijk opwarmen van gister met soepje erbij...

----------


## gossie

Een eigen gemaakte salade; ijsbergsla, tomaat, komkommer en uitje met olijven en verse stukjes belegen kaas. Daarbij gebakken aardappels en een vers gekookt eitje.

----------


## dotito

@vandaag word het hier verse mosselen met frietjes en een salade

----------


## Luuss0404

Zaterdag heb ik voor Ruben en mij vlindertjes macaroni met broccoli, rode ui, knoflook, zalmfilet, cherrytommaatjes en gorgonzola/kruidenboter saus gemaakt  :Smile: 
Zondag lekker opgewarmd.
Maandag met met een goede vriendin tomaat/ui/kaas quiche gemaakt, van de overgebleven bladerdeeg hebben we 3 kaas croissantjes gemaakt die we als voorgerecht aten  :Smile:

----------


## Onassa

Ik denk dat ik maar weer eens stop met warme maaltijden.
Mijn maag zwelt meteen op als een ballon en zit al zo verstopt.
Het is dat ik vanavond weg moet anders was ik eens flink aan de laxeer middelen gegaan.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
Probeer zoveel mogelijk licht verteerbaar voedsel te eten...
Sterkte!

----------


## dotito

Geen idee warm eten smaakt niet echt met dit weer.Zal sevens wel even kijken in de winkel.

Idd Luuss,lichtverteerbaar eten is beter dan warm, zeker als je last hebt van een opgeblazen gevoel.

----------


## Maikee

Euhmm....Lekkere BBQ Hmmm...

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister scrambled eggs met kaas/tomaat/paprika gemaakt op geroosterd broodje, maar had weinig zin in eten dus kwam niet op...

@ Do,
Pasta (bv spaghetti) is ook licht verteerbaar en kan je warm en koud (pasta salade) eten  :Smile:

----------


## elisa1950

ik wil me afmelden voor deze rubriek.Hoe gaat dat?

----------


## dotito

Soep met balletjes.

@Elisa,

Als je een mailtje krijgt van een bepaald rubriek zie je onderaan staan:Afmeld informatie.

Als je op een van die linken gaat staan kan je je afmelden.

Hopelijk lukt het je.

Groetjes Do

----------


## Luuss0404

Vrijdag met papa en een goede vriend opgebakken aardappels, sla, zij kip cordon bleu en braadworst en ik vegaburger gehad.
Zaterdag op het Art festival vegetarische falafel gehad.
Zondag met paps een groenteschotel met penne gehad.
Maandag opgebakken aardappels, groentes en vegaburger gehad.

----------


## Ilonaa

Yeh mijn neefje (kind van mn zus) is hier en we gaan zo lekker pannenkoeken bakken en opeten haha is wel lekker  :Stick Out Tongue:  Zometeen ff het beslag maken want dat ken mijn vader weer niet ghe ghe :Cool: 

En vanavond hmm weet niet wat me moeder ga maken hihi!

Liefs.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ilonaa,
Veel plezier samen met je neefje met pannenkoeken bakken en opeten!

----------


## Luuss0404

Woensdag had ik een vegetarische quiche gemaakt van champignons, mais, prei, knoflook, ui (rood en wit), courgette en een notenmix (pinda's, amandelen, zonnebloempitten)
Donderdag thuis opgebakken aardappels, sla en kaas/spinazieburger gehad.
Vrijdag hebben Ruben en ik kinderquiche gemaakt. Vegetarische worstjes, perziken, ananas en kaas waren de vulling.
Zaterdag brood gegeten met Syl, der moeder en zus.
Zondag met een vriend uit eten geweest naar de pizzaria, ik had penne met groenten, tomaten/basilicumsaus en gorgonzola.

----------


## dotito

Gisteren>pekensstoemp met kottelet 

Vandaag>rode kool met kippeworst en aardappelen

----------


## Agnes574

Pasta met saus ... ik heb continue zin in pasta  :Stick Out Tongue: !
Dus; versch soorten pasta gekocht en versch sauzen (normaal maak ik die saus zelf, maar heb er nu géén goesting in  :Wink: ) .... iedere dag pasta op het menu deze week  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

> Gisteren>pekensstoemp met kottelet 
> 
> Vandaag>rode kool met kippeworst en aardappelen


Klinkt als winterkost Do  :Stick Out Tongue: , dat krijg ik in de zomer niet binnen  :Wink: ,
maar... wél lekker!!

----------


## dotito

Aggie,

Mijn ventje is iemand die geregeld een petat op zijn bord wil met verse groenten pfff.....op dat vlak ben ik toch met de verkeerde getrouwd :Big Grin: (grapje)
Wij eten idd geregeld winterkost in de zomer is een gewoonte "denk ik" :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ben jij een goed vrouwke voor je ventje.. hij boft maar met jou :Wink: !

De mijne is hetzelfde, maar ik vertik het om vaak aardappels klaar te maken...
hij kan dus op zijn kin kloppen of ze zelf klaarmaken  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Ach is echt zo'n lieverd mijn ventje en dat meen ik oprecht,tegenover mijn eerste man daarin tegen.
En is ook zo dat ik niet alleen kook,we wisselen zo met momenten af.En als ik bv seurieuse rugpijn heb dan maakt hij meestal ook iets klaar voor ons.Dus is echt geven en nemen hoor bij ons :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Gelukkig maar lieverd  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Ja idd gelukkig maar,zou anders ook niet pakken,moest hij mij comanderen kon hij al lang gaan :Big Grin:  Vroeger was ik veel te braaf ...tja mensen veranderen na iets te hebben meegemaakt ja toch? :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Idd ... daar heb je helemaal gelijk in (ik ben al véél veranderd buiten vroeger  :Wink: )!!

Ik ga me zo maar 's de eerste pastamaaltijd bereiden van deze week  :Big Grin: 
Dikke knuff Xx

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Zou zeggen laat het je smaken :Stick Out Tongue: 

Dikke knuffel terug :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag eten we pizza  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

pasta als die verdoving is uitgewerkt want ik heb HONGER!!!!! :Mad:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do, 
ik hoop dat de verdoving snel is uitgewerkt zodat jij lekker kan eten!

----------


## Onassa

aaahhh arme Do....niets zo vervelend dan trek hebben en niet kunne eten,sterkte meid!

Ik heb vandaag poffertjes gegeten, heeeeerlijk!

----------


## gossie

Dat is voor mij nu nog een verrassing. Ik eet vanmiddag buiten de deur.  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Vissticks met aardappelen en spinazie.....eigenlijk niet veel zin in,maar heb geen zin om naar de winkel te gaan en dit heb ik nog allemaal in de vriezer liggen :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

vandaag ... pasta !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

Het waren Pannekoeken :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

geen idee,
tis al 19 uur en ik moet alles nog halen en verzinnen
gelukkig zijn wij op dit adres allemaal ongestructureerd, leeft zo makkelijk!

----------


## dotito

paella uit de diepvries normaal eten wij niet zoveel uit de diepvries,maar heb geen zin om te koken en mijn ventje heeft de late.

----------


## Agnes574

Gelijk heb je Do!!

Wat ik vandaag ga eten is nog een vraagteken; om half 6 met m'n vriendin naar de Albert Heijn en daar zien we wel wat het gaat worden  :Wink: 

... Heb eigenlijk wel weer 's zin in satésaus, maar denk dat mijn darmen het daar niet mee eens gaan zijn  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Ja he!!

Altijd dat koken pfff...Voel me vandaag eens goed en wil het zo houden.

Maar volgens mijn ventje is eten uit de diepvries geen eten :Cool: (die vent op dat vlak he grrr)

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag wok 1-2-3-4 van de AH (lekker makkelijk :Wink: ) en morgen steak met frieten (ook gemakkelijk!!) 
Waarom moeilijk doen als het gemakkelijk kan hé :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Wij hadden nog vlees van de vakantie over, dus hebben de bbq maar weer aangedaan!

----------


## Luuss0404

Woensdag met Ruben rode ui, knoflook, spinazie, shii-takes en kastanje champignons met opgebakken aardappels met gemengde noten gehad.
Donderdag uit eten geweest met Ruben bij een tapas bar, waren we beide nog nooit geweest, zag er vrolijk uit met kleurtjes, bloemetjes en kaarsjes, leuke muziek en erg lekker eten!
Vrijdag bij een goede vriend pannenkoeken gegeten.
Vandaag BBQ-en bij een goede vriendin voor haar verjaardag, dus hoop dat het droog blijft!

----------


## sietske763

@syl, we hebben wel beide goede schema,s met eten, jij altijd BBQ en ik bijna altijd magnums,
heb er vandaag mee ontbeten, dat beviel ook erg goed!

----------


## Agnes574

Haha.. Siets en haar magnums  :Big Grin: 

Ik maak voor mezelf vanavond broodjes mozzarello, tomaat en pesto> ben toch alleen!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Hahahah, Maar jij zal vast nog even doorgaan met de magnums, wij zijn wel weer over het bbq'en heen  :Smile:  Vandaag eet ik bij vriendlief, dus híj mag gaan koken. (Gelukkig maar dat ie heel goed kan koken) Dus het wordt bietjes dit keer  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

o lekker bietjes.....miss een idee voor mij!

----------


## Luuss0404

Zaterdag in de regen onder de parasol gebarbecued.
Zondag aardappels met bloemkool en groentesaus gehad. Paps en broertje hadden er een schnitzel bij en ik kaassoufflés.
Gister penne met groenten en gorgonzola gehad.
Vandaag nog onbekend...

----------


## Agnes574

Iets gemakkelijks ... wat weet ik nog niet!

----------


## dotito

Heb voor vandaag geen idee moet sevens nog naar de winkel,als er iemand suggesties heeft?
Iets dat snel klaar is en toch redelijk gezond is.
Het enige dat ik niet lust is kaas.

----------


## Agnes574

Wokken
Pasta
Biefstuk /frieten...

Ideetjes  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Ja denk dat ik pasta ga eten lekker en toch redelijk gezond.Thanx Aggie :Wink:

----------


## gossie

Ik weet het nog niet. 'k ben net thuis, het zal wel brood worden.........

----------


## Sylvia93

> o lekker bietjes.....miss een idee voor mij!


De bietjes waren hier heerlijk! Vanavond bloemkool gegeten, ook dat smaakte heerlijk! Na zo'n lange tijd BBQ/vakantie en weinig groenten smaakt alles nu weer heel lekker  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister stokbrood
Vandaag opgebakken aardappels met paprika, sperzieboontjes, ik een vega spinazie/kaas burger en paps en broertje gehaktballen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister heb ik pizza gehad en hebben paps en broertje kliekjes opgegeten.
Vandaag spinazie spaghetti gemaakt met mexicaanse roerbak/ui/knoflook en tonijn met notenkaas voor mn paps en mij.

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag wordt het gewoon brood, het is weer zaterdag dus brooddag bij ons

----------


## sietske763

pizza, lekker in een restaurant

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar,
Lekker hoor!

Vandaag wordt het vis met groente en aardappels had paps het over...

----------


## Sylvia93

Soep met stokbrood.

----------


## gossie

ccc :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Geen idee wat ik vandaag eet...

----------


## gossie

ccc = chiliconcarne

Vanavond eet ik aardappeltjes, ei en eigengemaakte salade.

----------


## dotito

gisteren>paella 

Vandaag>selder in ballekes in tomaat en aardappelen

----------


## sietske763

ja ja , we zijn hier (heel ff maar hoor) op de gezonde toer,
we eten kipfilet met wokgroenten

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Haha die opmerking!

Hier weer soep met stokbrood, we maken altijd soep voor 2 dagen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ gossie,
Dat las ik idd later  :Embarrassment: 

@ Baqr,
T zijn hier geen magnums geworden zoals je voorstelde  :Wink: 
We hebben ovenfrietjes en kaassoufflés voor in de koekepan gehad, mijn paps wou beide eens uitproberen en had ook geen zin in koken...

----------


## gossie

eigen gemaakte tomatensoep met eigen gekweekte tomaten.

----------


## sietske763

@syl,
vandaag weer wokgroenten met kipfilet,
heb ik van jou geleerd.....2 dagen hetzelde eten.
was trouwens vandaag vergeten te eten.....bedacht me vanavond dat dit dus mn ontbijt was......

----------


## Siri1966

> @syl,
> vandaag weer wokgroenten met kipfilet,
> heb ik van jou geleerd.....2 dagen hetzelde eten.
> was trouwens vandaag vergeten te eten.....bedacht me vanavond dat dit dus mn ontbijt was......


Gisteren en vandaag :Wink:  kippensoep [zelfgemaakt] en de rest invriezen :Wink: .

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Lekker hoor tomatensoep van je eigen tomaatjes!

Vandaag heeft mn pap broccoli ravioli soep gemaakt omdat hij een recept had zien staan in het jumbo krantje en daarbij hadden we lekker tomaat focaccia

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Bar,

Hehe ja dat kennen wij idd ook, als ik dan geen zin heb om te koken maak ik gewoon eten voor 2 dagen  :Smile: 

Gister hebben we opgebakken aardappeltjes gegeten, vandaag gaan we de frituurpan aangooien, komen net terug van een razenddrukke Sail en mn moeder is niet helemaal lekker, dus het wordt iets makkelijks.

----------


## dotito

Verse vette vis de welke weet ik nog niet ga sevens naar de visboer,en dat met aardappelpuree.

----------


## sietske763

ja syl...en je raadt het wel, alweer(3e x)wokgroenten met kipfilet(was nog over van de afgelopen 2 dagen), wel erg gevarieerd he!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar,
Het zijn tenminste niet alleen magnums  :Wink: 

Gister broccoli/ravioli soep opgemaakt met daarbij stokbrood en zalmsalade.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Bar,

Hehe jaa jij hebt een héél gevarieerd menu  :Smile:  Maar je kan zeggen wat je wilt, het is wél gezond! Geen idee wat wij vandaag gaan eten, zie het nog wel  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister hebben we op ons terras gebarbecued  :Smile: 
Paps dacht al dat we dat dit jaar niet konden doen, maar door ons harde werken is het toch gelukt  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ah fijn dat het toch gelukt is! Gezellig he bbq!

Wij hebben gister zelfgemaakte pizza gegeten (oke was niet te vreten :Stick Out Tongue: ) Ik lust niet zo heel veel dus wilde alleen een heel klein beetje saus en voor de rest kaas, gooide mn zus er een halve pastapot over.. echt brr bah!

Vandaag wordt het gewoon brood.

----------


## dotito

Koude pasta zo van die strikjes met paprika's en tonijn mmmm :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

rijstepap met suiker

----------


## gossie

@ Sietske,
oh, dat klinkt lekker. :Smile:  Vooral als het warm is en met bruine suiker. :Big Grin:  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

aardappelen met spinazie en vissticks

----------


## sietske763

@gossie,
ja rijstepap is ook heerlijk!!en lekker makkelijk. heb er trouwens gewone suiker doorgedaan maar je hebt gelijk, bruine is nog veel lekkerder!

----------


## Sylvia93

Zus eet bij tante, dus mams en ik gaan pannekoeken eten

----------


## Emma123

wij gaan waarschijnlijk zelfgemaakte pizza's maken! :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja zeker fijn dat het gelukt is en bbq-en is gezellig  :Big Grin: 
Jammer dat de zelfgemaakte pizza niet was zoals je wou  :Frown: 

@ Do,
Haha die pasta met strikjes hebben wij vandaag gehad en dat noemen we vlindertjesmacaroni  :Wink: 

Zaterdag gebarbecued bij/met vrienden en vriendinnen.
Zondag lekker stokbroodjes gegeten.
Vandaag vlindertjesmacaroni, paps+broertje groenten met hamblokjes, ik groenten met tonijn en daarbij kaassaus.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag heb ik pekensstoemp gegeten restje uit de diepvries en mijn ventje ravioli.

Geen zin om te koken te veel gedaan in huishouden.

----------


## Agnes574

Gister tortelinni met 4kazensaus ... mjammie!!
Vandaag fruit of weer tortelinni  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Maandag -> Bietjes
Dinsdag -> Spinazie

en gister rode kool met appeltjes. Ben nu alweer een beetje kwijt wat ik woensdag gegeten heb  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

kippenworst met snijboontjes en aardappelschijfjes

----------


## dotito

gisteren>verse pompoen tomatensoep met kippengehakt

Vandaag>spruiten met aardappelen en vlees welk weet ik nog niet ?

----------


## Agnes574

Kipfilet, frietjes (paar  :Wink: ) en gemengde groentjes ... vriendlief eet een ribbeke (diepvries leegeten !)

Morgen varkensescalope met broccoli en gekruide aardappelpartjes

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag Spinazie gegeten met een stukje gekruide kipfilet.

----------


## Luuss0404

Dinsdag pannenkoeken met kaas en pannenkoeken met aardbeien gemaakt door Ruben gegeten.
Woensdag met een vriend tagliatelle, 3 soorten paprika's, champignon mix, pastasaus en Parmezaanse kaas gehad.
Donderdag bij Ruben patatjes en kaassoufflés gehad.
Vrijdag thuis heb ik thuis couscous gemaakt (voor het eerst), daarbij een mix van kastanjechampignons, shii-take, oesterzwammen, walnoten, knoflook en ui en rucola en port salut salade en voor de mannen kip cordon bleu erbij.
Zaterdag heeft Ruben mij mee uit eten genomen naar eetcafé D'ouwe Brandweer in Groningen. Ik had heerlijke lintpasta met roomsaus, wortels, courgette, asperges en daarbij gefrituurde mozzarella/tomaat/basilicum. Ruben had een burrito met kip gedoe en daarbij worels/courgette/asperges. We kregen er nog een schaaltje aardappel gratin en een schaaltje salade (die was niet lekker, bovenop mayo en onderin een te zure dressing) bij.
Zondag hebben paps en ik makkelijk gedaan, 's middags tosti's en 's avonds magnetron maaltijd, hij kip nog wat en ik zalm pasta, maar vond het niet echt lekker.
Vandaag aardappelschijfjes met spinazie a la boursin en een kaas/kruiden valess burger gehad.

----------


## sietske763

heb vorige week uren in de keuken gestaan en heb voor een hele week gekookt en ingevroren, oa lasagna, bloemkool en boontjes, dus koken hoeft gelukkig deze week niet.

----------


## dotito

Bloemkool met aardappel en biefstuk heb ik nog liggen in de diepvries.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar,
Das ook een goede om in t weekend te koken voor de rest van de week  :Smile: 

Geloof dat we vandaag ovenschotel gaan eten, maar hoe en wat weet ik niet precies...

----------


## sietske763

@luuss,
moest ook echt wel....koken,
het werd hier echt een potje.....alleen maar magnums en andere troep....
maar ben niet gecharmeerd van koken.......en dat proeft dus ook iedereen!!
en daar kan ik dus echt niet mee zitten, een ieder die het beter kan.....mag het doen van mij.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Bar,

Haha niet zo'n keukenprinsesje dus? Ik vind het heerlijk om te koken! Kook hier bijna altijd 's avonds (meer omdat mn moeder absoluut niet kan koken hoor  :Stick Out Tongue: ). Mn vriend is trouwens pas een keukenprins, wow die kan écht goed koken! Bij hem eet ik zo'n beetje alles wat ik hier thuis niet lust (behalve lasagna, dat krijg ik écht niet weg!)

Maar goed, hier net bietjes gemaakt met een zelfgemaakte gehaktschnitzel, heerlijk!

----------


## sietske763

@lieve syl,
lijkt me op zich heel leuk als koken een soort hobby is,
maar wat ik ook maak, k vind het gewoon echt naar werk en dan hebben we het nog niet eens over de troep die je ervan krijgt, gasfornuis vies etc etc, alleen daar al om...
hoe maakt jouw vriend lasagna dan??
want dat is bij mij juist het beste produkt wat op tafel komt...maar natuurlijk met behulp van pakjes, sausjes en voorgesneden groenten.

bietjes met uitjes is trouwens ook erg lekker, en die kan je ook voorgekookt en gesneden kopen..........o, wat erg als ik dit terug lees....ik moet echt wel andere gaven hebben dat ze me toch waarderen!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar,
Als ze t eten niet lekkr vinden bij jou thuis moeten ze zelf maar eens koken hoor!

@ Syl,
Ja leuk he koken  :Smile:  Ook fijn dat je vriend dingen kookt die je thuis niet eet!

Ik heb vandaag gehaktballen gemaakt en een chocoladecake met twist, mijn paps heeft ovenschotel gemaakt van aardappels, courgette, groentemix, Provençaalse kruiden (van de markt) en zo'n zakje groentemix voor courgette ovenschotel, was lekker  :Smile:  Ik had er een kaassoufflé bij.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Bar,

Haha niet iedereen vind koken leuk idd  :Smile:  Heb geen idee hoe hij lasagna maakt, weet alleen dat hij 1 pakje lasagna gebruikt en de rest wat hij erin doet zelfgemaakte ingedrienten zijn.
Bietjes maak ik trouwens ook altijd met uitjes, ik pureer de bietjes altijd zodat het lekker fijn is, ditzelfde doe ik ook met de ui, samen met wat azijn, peper, suiker en een klontje boter is het echt heerlijk!

@ Luuss,

Ja idd, zo had ik vorige week rode kool met appeltjes bij hem, dat eet ik thuis dus echt niet hoor  :Stick Out Tongue:  haha. Wel rode kool trouwens, maar als mn moeder het maakt dan niet met appel!

Vanavond gaan we gewoon simpel aan de tosti, ik had nog een gehaktschnitzel van gister over dus die doe ik er maar bij. Haha niet zo'n geschikte combo, maar ach!

----------


## dotito

Geen idee moet sevens nog vlug naar de winkel.Zal iets zijn dat vlug klaar is vandaag heb ik al genoeg gedaan in huishouden.

----------


## gossie

Zo meteen, intussen gegeten: salade en aardappeltjes. Yoghurt toe.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja zijn soms toch die extra dingen zoals appeltjes bij de rode kool of bepaaldek ruiden in een geecht waardoor het net even anders smaakt  :Smile: 

Vandaag met Ruben stokbrood met geitenkaas. pijnboompitten, sla, honinsaus gehad als middageten en zometeen gaan we gekruide aardappelpartjes met broccoli en een griekse burger (vega) eten...

----------


## Agnes574

tortellini met 4-kazen saus  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag ga ik nog eens een keertje lekker koken.Risotto met kip op chinese wijze met curry.

----------


## gossie

Pizza.................................. :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Zal een verrassing zijn; gaan uit eten met z'n 4-en; m'n schoonmoeder,haar vriend,mijn vriend en ikzelf  :Wink:  .... op uitnodiging van m'n schoonma,dus gratis  :Big Grin:  ... altijd leuk!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Geniet lekker van het uit eten gaan!

Vrijdag opgebakken aardappeltjes, Mexicaanse roerbakgroente (mais, boontjes ed) en stoomgroenten (broccoli, wortels e.d.) gegeten. Paps had voor mij een vegetarische groenteburger gemaakt moest volgens mij naar kip smaken maar ik vond hem niet lekker. Paps en broertje hadden gehaktballen.
Gister lekker pizza gegeten bij een goede vriend.

----------


## Sylvia93

Net even snel een broodje, had tot half 8 les, dus laat thuis dus maar even snel een broodje. Hoef om 8 uur 's avonds echt geen bord spinazie meer of iets dergelijks  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

tjee luuss wat eet jij altijd ingewikkelde dingen!
ik gooi vanavond een kip in de oven.

----------


## Agnes574

Thanks Luuss, was lekker en gezellig  :Wink: .

Vanavond of brood of pasta  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar,
Sjah ik eet geen vlees dus moet ik de voedingsstoffen wel op een andere manier binnenhalen en ik hou ook wel van lekker eten  :Wink: 

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat uit eten gaan lekker en gezellig was!

Zaterdag soep en tosti's.
Zondag met Ruben naar proeverij geweest, wel lekkere dingen geproefd ondanks dat er veel aanbod van vlees was en daarna 's avonds nog croissants gehad.
Maandag met Ruben en zijn overbuurtjes pannenkoeken gegeten.
Vandaag bospaddestoelensoep en tosti's gehad.

----------


## Agnes574

Vanavond quiche ... klaargemaakt door één van m'n CVS-lotgenootjes  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Net spinazie á la creme gemaakt met een gehaktbal. Was lekker  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Aardappel ovenschotel met groenten en vis. 
Paps en broertje vonden het heerlijk, ik heb geen idee want mijn geur en smaak zijn door verkoudheid even op vakantie...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Oh ja dat is vervelend he! Niks kunnen proeven, niks kunnen reuken! Dan heb je ook trek in niks!

----------


## Agnes574

Die quiche vond ik eerlijk gezegd géén succes, maar ze had haar best gedaan en dat is wat telt!

Gister witloofsalade en pasta, vandaag ???? ik zie wel!

----------


## sietske763

druiven,
ik houd wat vocht vast en dan is een fruitdag erg goed!

----------


## Suske'52

vnd. loempia's - slaatje -wijntje

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Ah jammer dat het geen succes was. Heb eerlijk gezegt ook geen idee wat het is hoor! Heb het zover ik weet nog nooit gegeten/gemaakt!.

@ Sietske,

Oh druiven zijn best lekker zo afentoe toch  :Smile:  Ben ook geen fruitmens maar druiven en mandarijnen doen het bij mij meestal wel goed!

Wat wij vanavond gaan eten? Geen idee moet nog boodschappen doen, heb alleen ontzettend geen zin, al mn kleding was drijfnat door de regen en heb nu geen zin om weer iets anders uit de kast te trekken

----------


## Sylvia93

Vanavond kregen we van de organisatie van het wijkfeest gratis broodje döner omdat we vrijwilligers waren, wel lekker maar ontzettend vullend. Kreeg dat broodje bijna niet op!

----------


## Agnes574

Stoverij met frieten!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Wat is stoverij? Is dat iets Belgisch? Heb er nog nooit van gehoord?!

Wat wij vanavond eten is een grote verassing, hebben niets in huis gehaald vrijdag  :Stick Out Tongue:  dus moeten vanmiddag nog maar even boodschappen doen.

----------


## Agnes574

Stoofvlees ... alléé Syl, ken je dat niet??
Frietje stoverij met mayo ... kennen ze allemaal toch in N'land???
Gestoofd rundsvlees met een dikke bruine saus ... kan het niet anders uitleggen...
Goulash, maar dan een andere smaak!

Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Aggie,

mmmm stoofvlees met frieten lekker :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): kom vanavond eten :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Vrijdag; Ik had een paar keer gevraagd wat ze hier wouden eten en kreeg geen antwoord dus heb ik pannenkoeken gegeten. 's Avonds met Ruben naar de supermarkt gegaan en daar sla, komkommer, honing en nootjes gehaald. Daarbij port salud (kaas) gedaan en dat opgegeten. Broertje had aardappelovenschotel opgemaakt en 'mijn broertje" en Ruben ook pannenkoeken.
Zaterdag kaassoufflé, opgebakken aardappels, en spinazie gehad. Paps en broertje hadden kip sticks en aardappelkrieltjes erbij.
Gister spinazie/kaas burger met opgebakken aardappels en mais fiësta (mais, bonen, paprika) gehad. Paps had soep en tosti, broertje had pizza. 
Vandaag geen idee...

----------


## Sylvia93

> Stoofvlees ... alléé Syl, ken je dat niet??
> Frietje stoverij met mayo ... kennen ze allemaal toch in N'land???
> Gestoofd rundsvlees met een dikke bruine saus ... kan het niet anders uitleggen...
> Goulash, maar dan een andere smaak!
> 
> Xx Ag


Haha óóó is dat het?? Heb wel van stoofvlees gehoord, maar nooit geweten dat ze dat stoverij noemden!

Vanavond saté gegeten, had tot half 8 school dus ff snel om 8 uur gegeten en vervolgen gaan badmintonnen.

----------


## dotito

Vleesribben(zelfgemaakt)met honing en rijst en curry

----------


## Suske'52

Pasta -parpardelle-zoetzuur saus/groenten / kippeblokjes en scampies /Koffie...en mijn man zijn lievelings dessert/ chocolademousse  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

ziet er mij een heerlijk menu uit en dan dat dessert chocolademousse mmm :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

@do, ja hé , maar bij jou ziet het ook altijd lekker uit , als ik de menu's lees probeer ik me deze voor te stellen  :Wink:  alsook de bewoners  :Big Grin:  ( heb een grote fantasie )ha ha ......

----------


## Agnes574

Kipworst met groentjes en aardappelen ...

----------


## Suske'52

Vdm. groentensoep 

vdav.balletjes in pikante tomatensaus -rijst 

appeltaart-koffie

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Ja ik kook nl heel graag,maar er komt altijd zo veel bij zien hé.Vroeger kookte ik bijna elke dag vers en uitgebreid,nu ook nog,maar niet elke dag kan ik spijtig genoeg niet meer met mijn rug.
De dagen als ik niet kan door pijn kookt mijn ventje of word het iets uit de diepvries.
Kan er wel enorm van genieten :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  van koken,maar al die rommel achteraf is minder :Big Grin: 

Vandaag word het pasta :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag Bietjes met een gehaktschnitzel en aardappeltjes gemaakt. Met een bakje yughurt na (wonder, want eet nooit toetjes  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Jou menu's zien er altijd lekker uit  :Smile: 
Wij doen nooit aan voorgerecht en bijna nooit aan nagerecht...

Maandag spaghetti, paps en broertje groenten/gehakt, ik groenten/nootjes.
Dinsdag was mijn broertje ergens anders eten dus hebben paps en ik makkelijk kant-en-klaar lasagne gehad.
Gister lekker gebakken visje van de visboer en salade erbij.

----------


## dotito

Rode kool met aardappelen en kalkoensnitsel

----------


## Suske'52

boontjes met een soort melksaus vr. man  :EEK!:  

aard.met een slaatje en vis vr. mij  :Smile:  

KOFFIE .... frangipane

----------


## sietske763

pruimen, omdat ik niet kan poepen

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar,
Hoop dat je na het pruimen eten dat wel kan!

Gister hebben mijn broertjes broodje shoarma gehad en paps en ik vegetarische paddenstoelen soep met stokbrood.
Vandaag denk ik iets makkelijks, tenzij we stamppot boerenkool gaan eten want dat is de hele week al een plan van mijn paps maar nog niet uitgevoerd...

----------


## Agnes574

Quiche of nasi (gerechtjes gekocht  :Wink: )

----------


## dotito

Pittavlees(zelfgemaakt) met kommer/tomaat slaatje erbij en een broodje.

----------


## Agnes574

Nasi of pasta ...

----------


## sietske763

macaroni met veel groenten(dochter kookt)vandaar........

----------


## Sylvia93

Mams en ik gewoon een broodje, mn zus wilde perse weer zondigen want die gaat weer eens pizza eten. *Dat een mens daar niet moe van wordt!*

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister werd het inderdaad stamppot boerenkool  :Smile: 
Paps en ik eten vandaag en morgen met zn 2 want broertje is bij mama dus waarschijnlijk wordt het hier ene dag boerenkool opwarmen en andere dag pizza of soep met brood.

----------


## sietske763

broertje bij mama??????

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar,
Jah idd. Hij gaat steeds vaker bij haar een nachtje slapen.
Ze wou me van de week ook aan de foon, maar ik heb geweigerd  :Smile:

----------


## Ronald68

3x een shake vanille en banaan!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag frietjes met een stukje vis bij Ikea gegeten,was heel lekker :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

restantje van gisteren

----------


## Sylvia93

Soep met stokbrood

----------


## gossie

Vandaag voor het eerst weer BBQ. Het was erg lekker. :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Was het bij jullie goed weer dan om te BBQen?

Zaterdag stamppot boerenkool van vrijdag opgemaakt met omelet en vegaburger erbij.
Zondag oven frietjes gehad met sla.
Wat het vandaag wordt geen idee, normaal bespreken pap en ik dat op zondag voor de week maar dat hebben de afgelopen 2/3 week nagelaten...

----------


## sietske763

pasta

----------


## gossie

@ Luuss,

Ja het was gisteren gelukkig droog. Wel erg bewolkt. We hebben binnen en buiten gezeten. Het was te doen. Een grote parasol over de BBQ heen. We hebben het er weer op zitten voor een jaar.

Vanavond eet ik salade die over was van de bbq.

----------


## Agnes574

pasta  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Geen idee,ga bij mijn ouders eten.

----------


## Ronald68

3x raden  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

welke shake smaak heb je vandaag? :Wink:  volhouden Ronald :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Fijn dat het droog bleef  :Smile: 

@ Ronald,
Volhouden hoor! Maak je zelf fruit shakes?

Maandag aardappels, spitskool en vegaburger.
Dinsdag opgebakken aardappels met courgette en vis cuisine.
Vandaag eet ik bij een vriend, hij wou Gado Gado maken maar misschien wordt het wat anders sinds ik geen vlees mag, had al geopperd 1 pan voor groente/vlees en 1 pan voor groente/nootjes..

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Wilde eigenlijk patat zeggen, maar was alweer ff vergeten dat je aan de shakes was.

Ga hier vanavond bloemkool maken met een gehaktbal of schnitzel.

----------


## gossie

Dat is nog te bezien in de supermarkt.

----------


## Sylvia93

Gewoon simpel een broodje.

----------


## Luuss0404

Woensdag werd het spaghetti, want de winkel had sommige Gado Gado ingrediënten niet  :Confused: 
Donderdag quiche van vegetarische worstjes, ananas, kaas en perziken (kinderquiche)
Vrijdag opgebakken aardappels met sla en vegetarische falafelburger.
Vandaag bospaddenstoelensoep met focaccia brood.

----------


## Ronald68

> welke shake smaak heb je vandaag? volhouden Ronald


Heb alleen maar banaan en vanille, en alles zit in zakjes. Moet alleen een beetje water er bij en hop weer 150 kal. er bij. Als de kilo's er maar afvliegen.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Is dat letterlijk het enige wat je over de hele dag eet? 1 Shake? ( Banaan en vanille doet me trouwens denken aan milkshake haha :Stick Out Tongue: ).

Heb nog geen idee wat we vanavond gaan eten, weet ook niet hoelaat ik thuis ben, dus zie het wel!

----------


## Ronald68

@ Syl,

Ik mag 3 maaltijden per dag. Een maaltijd is een shake of pap. Ik doe 2 keer pap en 1 keer shake. Verder mag ik alleen water, koffie en thee.
En de banane shake heeft iets weg van die van de mac, dus wel lekker hoor.

----------


## Sylvia93

> @ Syl,
> 
> Ik mag 3 maaltijden per dag. Een maaltijd is een shake of pap. Ik doe 2 keer pap en 1 keer shake. Verder mag ik alleen water, koffie en thee.
> En de banane shake heeft iets weg van die van de mac, dus wel lekker hoor.


Oh haha ik schrok al! Vandaar dat je de bananenshake dus zo lekker vind  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ik eet vandaag denk ik niets, zit tot half 8 op school en ben tien voor 8 thuis, en om 8 uur moet ik badmintonnen, dat redt ik sowieso al niet, dus het wordt lekker proppen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Zondag kaasfondue en chocoladefondue gehad op Plato Planet.
Gister aardappelkroketjes, mais fiesta en falafel.
Vandaag pasta.

----------


## Suske'52

loempia-met huisgemaakte zoetzure saus met kippeblokjes-klinkt eenvoudig na de voorbije week ( eten was fijn -wijnen hemels -voeg daarbij de desserten/apperitieven/ zonnig weder-woensdag 22 sept.-echtg.verj. was het zelf meer dan 30 graden ( vogezen) moet nog bekomen  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

draadjesvlees

----------


## christel1

Draadjesvlees, uitleg aub
Bij mij is het bloemkool met ardens gebraad en aardappelen

----------


## Sylvia93

Oh Draadjesvlees is zeker iets typisch hollands? Dat is echt vlees wat je enorm lang moet braden zolang totdat het bijna uit elkaar valt. Dat noemen ze draadjesvlees geloof ik (Verbeter me als ik fout zit  :Stick Out Tongue: )

Hier vanavond een broodje gegeten, was pas kwart voor 6 thuis.

----------


## christel1

Is dat dan soepvlees zoals ze bij ons zeggen ? ik zal het eens moeten googlen zeker ? 
Greetz

----------


## Ilonaa

Hihih ik heb vanaaf Dürüm Doner op hihi was wel lekker hahaaaa.

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister lekker kaasfondue gehad met stokbrood, champignons, tomaatjes, paprika.
Vandaag ga ik als het goed is lasagne maken.

----------


## Suske'52

@Ha Luuss, ook bezig aan lasagne maken en een grote pot groentensoep met ballletjes  :Big Grin:  lekker ruiken doet het hier in huis , met een cd. op achtergrond .T' kan niet fijner wezen : de chocoladepudding staat in de ijskast , en morgen een salade met parma hesp en meloen  :Stick Out Tongue:  grtjs suske  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Ga zelf bietjes maken met aardappeltjes en een gehaktschnitzel

----------


## dotito

Restjes uit de diepvries,maar wel verse tomaten/groentensoep vorige week gemaakt.(heel voedzaam met weinig calorieen)

Ja nu dat ik naar de Weight Wachters ga is het niet altijd gemakkelijk om dingen klaar te maken.Alles moet zo afgewogen worden pfff.... :Frown:  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Nou we hadden afgesproken vandaag lasagne te eten, maar kwam erachter dat de plannen gewijzigd waren en dat we dus maar wraps gingen eten...
Dus wordt volgende week pas lasagne wat ik al een week voorstel, want morgen zijn paps en ik er niet, zaterdag is mijn broertje er niet en zondag zijn we op visite...
Oh lekker zeg chocoladepudding  :Smile:  Ja lasagne ruikt idd lekker! Meloen en parma hesp is ook heerlijk!

----------


## christel1

Verse pizza gemaakt door dochterlief, maar zo pikant, de jeugd he

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Hmmm lekker zelf pizza maken  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

Vandaag heb ik broccoli, aardappels, lapje vlees en rabarber toe., gegeten.
En morgen heb ik broccoli soep.

----------


## christel1

Niemand gegeten gisteren ? 
Vandaag steak met frietjes en bearnaise saus, hmmm lekker

----------


## Suske'52

@ ha ha ....blijkbaar doet ieder aan de lijn  :Smile:  

scampies met tagiattelli  :Stick Out Tongue:  -stokbrood -wijntje :Wink:  

dessert/frambozentaart met italiaanse koffie  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel1, ze letten op hun lijn hier ha ha ..... :Wink:  

scampies met pappardelle -stokbrood-wijntje  :Stick Out Tongue:  

dessert/frambozentaart met lekkere italiaanse koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

Je ziet dat er hier niet op lijn word gelet , heb het 2x doorgestuurd  :Confused:   :Big Grin: 

was afgeleid door telefoon grtjs  :Smile:  uitleggen hé

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha, wij hebben gister gegourmet, waarschijnlijk vanavond ook.

----------


## christel1

Vandaag frietjes van de frituur, ben ziek en zie het absoluut niet zitten om te koken

----------


## Luuss0404

Zaterdag paddenstoelen paprika soep gehad met uien afbakbrood.
Zondag tosti, pap en broertje broodje hamburger.

@ Syl,
Hm lekker gourmetten  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

broccoli- rundvlees

----------


## christel1

vandaag vistoofpotje met aardappelen

----------


## dotito

Vandaag word het een Weight Wachters menutje zo hoef ik niet te koken.Mijn ventje heeft nog een overschotje van gisteren van de chinees.

----------


## christel1

Als ik nu nog mijn oven had aangezet, was ik nu al aan het eten lol 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister heb ik viscuisine gehad en paps en broertje griekse aardappel schotel.
Vandaag ga ik lasagne maken eindelijk maar toch  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

boontjes

----------


## Agnes574

Gemengde salade met mozzarella,pesto(groen) en tomaat... jammie!!

----------


## christel1

Rest van visstoofpotje van gisteren of anders een diepvriespizza, geen zin om te koken lol

----------


## Siri1966

> Rest van visstoofpotje van gisteren of anders een diepvriespizza, geen zin om te koken lol


Hoi christel1,heb je toch lekker gegeten :Smile: ??
Je had geen zin om te koken..en dan sluit je af,met het woord ''lol''.
Is dat een stop-woordje van jou ??
Vraag ik me gewoon af :Wink: .
Groetjes van ''Siri''.

----------


## Suske'52

zondag- stoofcarbonade 

mnd.- frietjes -mosselen (man) vis (vr. mij) 

dinsd.-salade met kip -appeltjes-soja-...... en de nodige desserts 

vnd;even lui ....groentensoep -dessert rijsttaart

----------


## Luuss0404

De lasagne was heerlijk  :Smile:  Zo'n tijd na uit gekeken...

----------


## christel1

@Siri, 
de pizza was wel lekker maar dochter vond het niet zo gezellig, zoon heeft de rest van het visstoofpotje opgegeten. Vandaag ga ik wel gezond koken, nu kipstoofpotje met basmatirijst en ja lol is een woord dat we in vlaanderen veel gebruiken, in NL blijkbaar nog zo niet, nochtans op mijn mp3 spelertje staat veel NLtalige muziek (Hazes, Borsato ed)
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Sylvia93

Gister vriend Bloemkool gemaakt, vandaag geen idee, moet nog boodschappen doen, mams is ziek dus schiet allemaal erg op..

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag dacht ik pasta te gaan eten; heeft vriend weer salade en mozzarella meegebracht :EEK!: , met de beste bedoeling natuurlijk  :Wink: !
Zal 's naar de houdbaarheidsdatum kijken ... als de salade goed is tot morgen of overmorgen eet ik vandaag pasta, anders ist vandaag en morgen terug salade met mozzarella,pesto en tomaat; das 4 dagen op rij .. dat gaat vervelen ook al ist nog zo lekker!

----------


## christel1

jullie zullen natuurlijk denken wat een raar mens is dat, altijd stoofpotjes :Confused:  maar zoonlief werkt in ploegen (vroege, late, nacht) en mijn dochter studeert nog aan de univ :Big Grin: , dus wordt er hier altijd in shiften gegeten en zoiets kunnen ze makkelijk opwarmen, alhoewel, was naar de winkel en mijn gsm lag thuis, stuurt mijn zoon een berichtje "ik eet niet thuis vanavond" hoepla, wie komt er snel naar hier een stukje mee-eten, heb genoeg  :Cool: 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## christel1

Agnes, van Gent naar bij mij kan je in een rechtstreekse verbinding met de trein, als je de sla en mozarella beu bent, kom maar af

----------


## Agnes574

Haha.. merci lieve Christel!  :Big Grin: 
Lief aanbod, maar ik hou het toch maar bij mijn pasta of salade  :Wink: .

Die stoofpotjes van jou klinken helemaal niet raar, maar juist heerlijk én ideaal voor zo'n druk gezin  :Smile: 
Xx Ag

----------


## christel1

@Agnes, 
Allé zoonlief zit bij zijn liefje, zal daar wel eten krijgen. Doe jij aan weightwachers of zo met die pasta en salade ? Doe je nog iets extra's bij de salade met mozarella want dat lijkt wel iets voor mijn dochter, die zal dat zeker lusten, ik ben zo geen mozarella madam maar zij wel 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Siri1966

Vandaag zal ik voor het eerst [hier] vertellen,wat we vanavond eten.
Bloemkool [niet mijn favoriet,maar ach..] en gekookte aardappels en rundvlees en...lekkere donkere jus.

----------


## Agnes574

> @Agnes, 
> Allé zoonlief zit bij zijn liefje, zal daar wel eten krijgen. Doe jij aan weightwachers of zo met die pasta en salade ? Doe je nog iets extra's bij de salade met mozarella want dat lijkt wel iets voor mijn dochter, die zal dat zeker lusten, ik ben zo geen mozarella madam maar zij wel 
> Greetz
> Christel1


Ik doe niet aan weightwatchers hoor, ik doe m'n 'aggie-ding'  :Big Grin: 
Mijn favoriete pasta is tortelinni; die kook ik,giet ik af en doe er simpelweg een bokaal 4-kazensaus bij > omroeren op het vuur en klaar is kees  :Wink: 
Eens per maand maak ik ook wel zelf m'n spaghettisaus (bolognese met veel groentjes,kruiden en room erbij) die ik dan in 6 porties kan invriezen= gemakkelijk!  :Wink: 

Mijn salade mozzerella bestaat uit;
-gemengde sla
-een groene paprika in blokjes
-één of twee tomaten in blokjes
-een bol mozzarella in blokjes
-één eetlepel groene pesto
-en kruiden (peper,zout,bassilicum,oregano,soms wat chilipeper  :Wink: ) ......
Mengen maar en klaar; smakelijk  :Big Grin: 

Ik vind dat écht heerlijk  :Wink: 
Als variant maak ik ook wel 's broodjes mozzarella in de oven;
-afbakbroodjes naar keuze
-besmeren met groene pesto,
-een schijf tomaat en
-een schijf mozzarella .... 5 tot 10 minuutjes in de oven (peper,oregano en basilicum erop) en smullen maar  :Big Grin: 

Mijn vriend lust dit écht niet, dus eet ik dit als hij de late shift heeft  :Wink: 
Een paar vrienden zou ik altijd mogen bellen als ik dat klaarmaak; komen ze gelijk naar hier  :Smile: 


Die stoofpotjes van jou Christel lijken me ook heel lekker!!
Als je wilt mag je die recepten eens in 'Overige Discussie Rubriek' in de rubriek 'Voeding > Recepten' zetten!!
Hier is de link naar het 'lekkere recepten' topic:
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=4165

Liefs en dikke knuff Ag Xx

----------


## christel1

Amai, dat lijkt me echt iets voor mijn dochter, die lust dat allemaal heel graag. Ik zal dat zeker es klaarmaken voor haar, zal ze weer heel gelukkig zijn. Ze zaagt altijd dat ik wat meer slaatjes moet klaarmaken voor haar. Ik zal direct es wat receptjes op die link gaan zetten se
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ja heerlijk en makkelijk om zelf zulke lekkere afbakbroodjes te maken  :Big Grin: 

Ik heb gister bij een vriend gegeten. Aardappelpartjes met vegetarische sateschnitzel met boontjes/paprika/kastanjechampignons en 4kazensaus.

----------


## Agnes574

salade mozzarella  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

gestoofde andijvie-kippeworsten 

verse fruitsla  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

@Suske, 

Ik vind hier verdemme nog nergens verse andijvie, Valérie en ik eten dat heel graag, voor Frédéric is er dan wel appelmoes, alhoewel, hij heeft het al eens gegeten omdat hij dacht dat het spinazie in roomsaus was grapje maar echt hoor. 
Deze avond, overschot van kippestoofpotje met rijst voor zoon en een verse pizza voor de dochter
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## sietske763

taart

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Zijn het geen magnums dan is het taart "niet te doen" :Big Grin: 

Vandaag word het hier aardappelen en selder met balletjes in tomatensaus.

----------


## Suske'52

christel1, jawel een lekkere groente hé , koop het aan in augustus dan staan ze in aanbieding en vries in, wij veroberen gestoofd onder ons beidjes wel ruim 1 kilo .

----------


## christel1

Suske, 
Ja samen met mijn dochter gaat er ook een hele andijvie aan en liefst een dikke, zalig met witte saus en veel citroen, een lekker stukje vlees en aardappelen, mag voor mij ook nog een zachtgekookt eitje zijn, smullen maar 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## sietske763

@ do,
heb nu al daaaaaaaaaagen gezond gegeten....en ja...ik rook weer dus heb minder tijd!

----------


## gossie

Ik eet zo een heerlijke malse spercieboon, met een heerlijk eigen gebakken aardappeltje en een boterzacht tartaartje.
Doordat ik de hele dag op stap ben geweest, eet ik nu iets later.
maar ik laat het me wel smaken :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier vandaag even niks, onverwacht behoorlijk ziek/misselijk geworden vanmiddag, wat nu gelukkig alweer bijna over is  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

Beterschap Sylvia :Smile:

----------


## Siri1966

> christel1, jawel een lekkere groente hé , koop het aan in augustus dan staan ze in aanbieding en vries in, wij veroberen gestoofd onder ons beidjes wel ruim 1 kilo .


Hoi suske,snap je nu wat ik bedoel..
andijvie met witte saus is niet gezond..mijn conclusie: MEDICITY,het woord zegt het al...
Wat = nu gezond of ongezond.
Dit benoem ik dus als een vorm van ''babbelbox''.
Er komen ongezonde dingen aan bod,die niet in deze site thuis passen.
[medische stad/dorp]...of is het momenteel België tegen Nederland???
Kom op ...kan jij mij enigszins begrijpen...lees eens eerst het 1 of ander over mij..b.v. mijn dagboeken [dan kan jij je misschien een beeld vormen van DIE ''siri''.
Ik heb begrepen dat jij sinds kort op mc zit,misschien weet jij nog niet hoe het 1 of ander werkt [dit = gewoon mijn advies :Smile: ].Of jij er iets mee doet,dat = natuurlijk aan jou, maar veroordeel mij niet..want [weer ..nogmaals] ik zie de grootste lichtpunten in mijn leven,die ik voorheen niet heb kunnen/mogen zien.GREETZ ''Siri1966'' :Frown:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:  :Smile: .

----------


## christel1

@Siri, nu vraag ik me eigenlijk af waarom je andijvie met witte saus "ongezond" vindt eigenlijk ? Toch niks mis mee ? Gewoon saus van gesmolten boter, bloem en het kookvocht van de andijvie erbij en citroen ? 
Ik heb deze nacht omdat ik niet kon slapen wel je dagboek gelezen en begrijp dat je het echt moeilijk hebt, maar dit is wel een topic "lekkere recepten" waarom er dan kritiek op leveren ? Niemand verplicht toch iemand om iets te eten wat hier geschreven staat ? 
Natuurlijk is het niet Nederland tegen België, ik het nut er echt niet van in. De eetcultuur in België verschilt gewoon van de gewoontes in Nederland, hier kan je bv geen "eten uit de muur halen" Ik heb 2 kinderen thuis en die lusten gewoon geen junk-food zoals ze het noemen maar willen elke dag gezond eten (aardappelen, pasta, groenten, vlees, fruit) en hebben alles leren eten van toen ze baby waren 
Greetz
Christel1
Vanavond nu es lekker ongezond grapje bockworst en zuurkool op een broodje

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Siri,
Suske52 is hier al heel lang als lid actief alleen is ze is in de tussentijd 2x van naam gewisseld.

@ Iedereen,
Dit topic heet wat eet je vandaag en iedereen eet nou eenmaal andere dingen, heeft eigen smaakpapillen en andere eetgewoonten meegekregen.
In het topic lekkere recepten worden recepten geplaatst die leden zelf lekker vinden en willen delen met anderen. 
Lekker en gezond is niet altijd hetzelfde!
Er staan ook tips over voeding mbt MAO-remmers en Fibromyalgie, dat kan altijd uitgebreid worden met bv topics over wat te eten bij glutenvrij, pinda allergie, sojavrij etc...
In elke cultuur zijn er andere gewoontes omtrent eten. Een vriend van mij komt niet uit Nederland of België en vond het raar dat sommige mensen als avondeten patat met een frikandel of kroket ofzo eten. Hij is gewend dat er verschillende groenten, vis en vlees, rijst en pasta en sausjes op tafel staan bij het avondeten. 
Helaas heeft niet iedereen de mogelijkheid om elke dag een heel gangen menu op tafel te zetten ivm budget of lichamelijke klachten.

----------


## gossie

Ik weet het nog niet........... Misschien iets uit de vriezer of iets uit mijn voorraadkast. Ik zie wel!! Het kan ook gewoon brood worden :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

scampi diabolique, naar het recept van Christel!!

----------


## gossie

smakelijk eten, Agnes. Het klinkt goed in de oren :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

wortelen -aard.-kotelet 

italiaanse koffie-advocate taart  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

Vol au vent met frietjes bij mijn ventje
@Suske, 
jij eet waarschijnlijk wel heel graag taart, persoonlijk ben ik niet zo voor zoet, niet makkelijk te verleiden dus 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Suske'52

@Christel, mijn man eet graag zoets , en ik proef maar  :Smile:  begrijp je het. 
Vroeger veel taarten gebakken als er feestjes waren of barb. enz. ook door de weeks , mijn aantal per week was dan een 4 tal stuks  :Confused: nu gebeurt het nog weinig door de problemen -amandeltaart - confituur -rijst-flan die zal ik af en toe nog eens bakken  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@suske,
Was niet persoonlijk bedoeld hoor, ma ik eet misschien 1 keer op een jaar taart, ligt me zo niet 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## gossie

Vandaag eet ik; dat is straks, het staat nu op, een heerlijk eigen gemaakte groentesoep met balletjes. Toe yoghurt en vla.

----------


## sietske763

lekker makkelijk; bolletjes en fruit
we hebben hier de flesjes hero fruit today manie.......
zo makkelijk, iedere dag gezond fruit in een flesje met stukjes vruchtvlees, wel duur maar sinds vandaag hebben ze het bij ons in een voordeel fles!

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag de rest van de scampi diabolique gegeten met rijst ... was heerlijk!!

Ik lust héél graag taart, maar ik eet het zelden....enkel als ik het aangeboden krijg op visite... als ik een taart in huis haal verdwijnt die binnen een uur in m'n buikje.. dus beter niet zelf kopen heb ik geleerd  :Big Grin: 

Wat zijn 'bolletjes' lieve Sietske??
Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

bolletjes zijn ronde broodjes die je open kan snijden en dan beleg erop doen, echt heerlijk, er is veel variatie in, harde, zachte meergranen enz
snappie??

----------


## Agnes574

Aha, ok thanks  :Wink:  ... lekker idd!! 
Ik zou iedere dag brood kunnen eten (terwijl ik vroeger geen brood lustte  :Wink: )
Thanks voor de toelichting lieve Sietske
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag steak pepersaus met salade en frieten!!

----------


## sietske763

wokgroenten met sucadelapje

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Wat is vol au vent? 

@ Suske,
Ik vind de geur van zelf gemaakte taart of cake altijd zo heerlijk! Ach en sinds je zelf kan kiezen wat je erin doet kan het zo zoet of hartig worden als men zelf wil  :Wink: 

@ Agnes,
Misschien een keer zelf een taart maken, als je er veel werk in stopt (voorbereiden, zo lang wachten tot het klaar is) dat je het dan minder snel opeet?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Maar idd taart is erg lekker!

Vrijdag heb ik tosti's gehad, de mannen hadden ovenfrietjes en hamburger. We zouden zelfgemaakte nasi eten maar er waren werkmannen bezig in de keuken en ze hadden het echt vies achter gelaten  :Frown: 
Gister prei a la crème met aardappelkrieltjes (mini aardappels) en ik had r een vegetarische burger met feta/tomaat bij die me niet smaakte en pap en broertje hadden rollade.
Vandaag wordt het opgebakken aardappels met groente en ik vis en pap en broertjes rollade en kip.

----------


## christel1

@Luus, 
Vol au vent, ik denk dat ze dat in NL kippepasteitje noemen....zo kip in saus met champignons, meestal doen ze dat dan in zo'n hoog bladerdeegding waar je het topje van af snijdt, lekker met frietjes. Lijkt me wel dat je veel verschillende dingen kookt, apart voor pap en broertjes en voor jou ? 
@Suske, taart lust ik zo niet maar cake wel hoor, hm lekker 
@Agnes, blij dat de scampi's lekker waren ...... 
Vandaag zal het iets uit de vriezer zijn, misschien kaaskroketten of zo of anders een blik cassoulet (bonen in tomatensaus met worst en nog ander vlees) met een broodje 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Suske'52

Kip-witlof -aard. 

dessert- confituuurtaart

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ah ja dat ken ik wel  :Smile: 
Soms kookt pap en soms kook ik. Voor bv macaroni doen we een pan met macaroni, een pan met vlees/groente/saus voor paps en broertje en een pan met vis of nootjes of iets/groente/saus voor mij. Ovenschotels en lasagne zijn of vegetarisch of met vis en dan soms voor paps en broertje gehaktballen of ander vlees erbij. Is niet zo problematisch gelukkig  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier gewoon een broodje, steeds zo druk haha zitten het hele weekend al aan de brood, elke keer als ik wil gaan koken komt er weer iemand tussendoor met iets. ( Bijv vriend die zn auto dichtgooit terwijl zn sleutels nog in zn auto zitten waardoor hij zn huis niet inkon, vlak tijdens etenstijd  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Agnes574

Wok wordt het vanavond

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier pannekoeken, toen ik thuis kwam uit school vanavond om half 8 stonden er pannekoeken klaar.

----------


## Suske'52

resten vn gisteren ( lui geweest, vn zonnetje genoten) 

brusselse wafels gebakken  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Hier ook restjes (wok van gister) ,vandaag rijst erbij, is het toch een beetje anders  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister aardappel anders ovenschotel, paps een broertje left over kip en rollade en ik left over sla erbij.
Vandaag pasta of rijst... denk pasta want gehakt is er uit voor paps en broertje

----------


## christel1

Escalope à la mozarella en pasta

----------


## sietske763

wokgroenten met kipfilet

----------


## dotito

vandaag word het spinazie met aardappelen en kalfslever.

@Sietske,

Ben je wat gezonder gaan eten......geen magnums meer :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag werd het couscous met Thaise groentemix, paps en broertje gehaktballen met Provençaalse kruiden en ik notenmix door het eten heen.

----------


## sietske763

haha die Do, dat is maar tijdelijk hoor.....was wat aangekomen door al die magnums en taarten, ik had niet alles verteld.......maar heb dagenlang een taart opgegeten(lees; 1 taart als avondeten in mn eentje......)

----------


## Oki07

@ Sietske
Ik vond de magnums als avondeten al wat gek, maar een hele taart!? Haha, je weet jezelf wel te verwennen! :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

ja ja okio, ik maak er hier het beste van....ze hebben hier een soort overijselse taart,
hazelnootschuim, echt zo lekker!!
en het fijne is dat dat ook zomaar kan, geen kids meer in huis en partner nachtdienst dus als ik mn taart verorber eet hij brinta(zijn ontbijt)
(nog even wat eerlijk opbiechten, heb vorig jaar weken lang een ystaart gegeten, ruim een liter met yoghurt smaak)en dan aanvullen met multivitaminen
en ik heb de ideale partner....vind ook bijna alles normaal.....
wat ik vanavond eet weet ik nog niet, heb iig gezonde dingen in huis

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Ja hazelnootschuim taart en ijstaart zijn lekker!
Alleen wel beetje gek als avondeten en niet echt gezond...

----------


## dotito

vanavond ga ik bloemkool met aard en steak klaar maken,dochter komt naar huis eten ze heeft morgen een vrije dag :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Kaaskroketten met brood, ventje worst met brood en ketchup met mosterd denk ik

----------


## Luuss0404

Donderdag stamppot boerenkool gehad.
Gister heb ik opgebakken aardappels met broccoli, kaassaus, vegaburger voor mij en braadworst voor een vriend gemaakt.

----------


## sietske763

jij hebt ook altijd lekker eten.....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Ehm tegen wie heb je het?

----------


## sietske763

tegen jou

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Ah okweej  :Smile: 
Ja ik hou van lekker en gezond eten en heb dat ook nodig omdat ik geen vlees kan eten.
Als ik gister bij die vriend niet was gaan koken had ik pizza gegeten, ook lekker hoor, maar hij eet dat al zo vaak en als mountainbiker heeft hij meer voedingsstoffen nodig dan steeds diezelfde pizza  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

gist.: prei-kabeljauw - aard.-mosterdsausje  :Stick Out Tongue:  des.-confituurtaart :Stick Out Tongue:  

vnd. snijbonen-gebraad-aard. 

dessert -chocoladetaart  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

wokgroente en gehakt en een sinaasappel als nagerecht

----------


## christel1

Frietjes met steak en peperroomsaus (lekker van Knorr) en voor de hondjes chipolataworst aan het bakken

----------


## Luuss0404

Voor mij vegetarische pizza en pap en broertje zelfgemaakte kippesoep met broodje worst.

----------


## dotito

Zelfgemaakte tomatensoep met spruitjes en aardappelen en balletjes mmmmmm
maakt altijd dikke soep met veel vitaminekes in :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

klinkt goed do, maar kan het ook zonder spruitjes....wat moet er dan in
en hoeveel aarappelen en hoe groot??

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Je kan er in doen wat ge wilt hé.zal het receptje eens op MC zetten :Wink: 
Ik weeg alles nu wel af omdat ik aan de WW doe vandaar.

----------


## gossie

@ Do,

Ook ik eet eigengemaakte tomatensoep. Ingredienten; verse tomaten, soepgroente, extra prei, en balletjes. :Smile:  Eet smakelijk Do

----------


## dotito

@Gossie,


Thanks,dat is nu toevallig....ga het zeker laten smaken gij ook smakelijk eten moest ge nog ni hebben gegeten. :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

gentse kop -aard. in schil : man- boontjes tomatensaus/ vr.mij witlof-tomaat .

Dessert-gebakken ananas met munt . ( goed vd. spijsvertering) 

Italiaanse koffie met muffins -appels- chocolade :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

Die Suske toch, alleen al met het dessert heb ik al gegeten, de rest ervoor hoef ik dan niet meer :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Haha ... daar sluit ik me bij aan  :Big Grin:  Christel!!
Ik heb verschillende 'opties' ... zal nog wel zien wat het word!!

----------


## christel1

Ik ben echt maar een kleine eter geworden, vroeger kon ik van de frituur een extra groot pak op, nu is dat nog een mini....Misschien ook omdat mijn gal eruit gehaald is en ik niks vettigs meer verteer, blijft altijd op mijn maag liggen. Ik weet nog niet wat ik ga koken vandaag, zal wel zien wat de kinderen willen. Heb wel zin in spruiten maar dat lusten zij dan weer niet

----------


## Suske'52

gebakken aard.-barb.spek met groentenomelet 

frangipannetaart ( vh.huis) met koffie....natuurlijk ( ben een grote koffie drinker) alléé een 8 tal tassen daags  :Stick Out Tongue:  vroeger zeker 3 dubbele : de dagen waren dan ook langer vr. mij .....haha

----------


## Suske'52

in de vroege avond buiten de deur iets gaan eten .

----------


## Agnes574

Gister heb ik spruiten gegeten Christel  :Wink: 
Vandaag ... zal wel zien; iets uit de kast trekken!

----------


## christel1

Zeg kon je me niet verwittigen ????? 
Gisteren saté met rijst en zoetzuur, vandaag een boterham, zoon gaat bij zijn pa eten en dochter had gisteren spaghettisaus gemaakt en gaat de rest van saté opeten

----------


## dotito

Gisteren ovenfrietjes gemaakt met een steak en pekens en erwtjes.

Vandaag word het witloof met aardappelen en een varkenslapje.

----------


## Luuss0404

Zondag heb ik pudding gemaakt met vruchtjes en dan opgegeten met broodjes.
Maandag opgebakken aardappels met rode bietjes en vegaburger.
Gister vlindertjesmacaroni met zalmsnippers, groenten en basilicum/kaassaus.
Vandaag heb ik eten van gister opgewarmd, pap en broertje opgebakken aardappels met gehaktballen en groentesoep met balletjes.

----------


## Agnes574

een paar koffiekoeken en rijst met tikka masala (kip)

----------


## dotito

geen idee,normaal ging ik vandaag koken,maar hoe ik me nu voel denk ik ni dat het er gaat van komen.

----------


## christel1

Vandaag witloofstoemp met ardens gebraad, ben bij mijn ventje en de kinderen eten niet graag stoemp

----------


## Oki07

stoemp is toch wat nl-ers stamppot noemen?

----------


## christel1

Ja hoor oki, 't is dat .....

----------


## christel1

Vandaag lekkere zeeuwse mosselen gegeten, ik alleen want ventje lust dat niet, hij gaat de rest van gisteren opeten, de woefkes hebben americain nature gekregen .....

----------


## gossie

een allergaartje op zijn nederlands :Wink:

----------


## dotito

kippenboutjes met bruine macaroni en boontjes

----------


## Luuss0404

Vrijdag heb ik met paps een soort nasi gemaakt, mannen hadden er kip bij.
Gister pizza.
Vandaag had ik omelet met kaas en groenten en paps en broertje broodje shoarma.

----------


## Agnes574

Spaghetti's van de slager .... makkelijker kan niet  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

De overschot van gisteren maak geregeld eten voor 2 dagen, wat was die volkoren macaroni lekker mmm :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

gist.-vis aard.puree -slaatje - des. mattetaart- 

vnd. rode kool - worst- aard. 

dessert - Irisch koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Schnitzels vandaag .... jakkie; ik hou daar zelf niet van (maar vriend wel, dus ik eet gewoon een klein stukje  :Wink: )

----------


## dotito

Cappellitti gevuld met jambon met verse groentjes(pasta saus) maar zonder vlees.

----------


## Luuss0404

Maandag ovenschotel.
Dinsdag tosti's omdat ik wou sporten, paps en broertje hadden ovenkip maar bleek geen succes...
Gister pizza gedeeld met mijn mam en daarna stamppot boerenkool meegegeten bij vrienden.
Vandaag geen idee...

----------


## Agnes574

Verrassing; ga uit eten  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

bij mij ook een verrassing, ga net als jij ook uit eten

----------


## Agnes574

Ah... véél plezier!!
Ter ere van de ondertrouw?  :Wink: 
Ik zal wellicht een salade of scampi eten  :Big Grin: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

Woensdag -> Bietjes
Donderdag -> Opgebakken aardappeltjes met sla
Vandaag -> Geen idee  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

Gamba's met zilverrijst en een heerlijk spaans sausje erbij.

----------


## christel1

ja zeg je doet me watertanden Do xx

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Ga zo dadelijk eten mmmmmmmm :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

eigen gefladderde soep :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Preistoemp met chipolata of dunne varkenslapjes, weet ik nog niet

----------


## sietske763

heb gi zoveel gegeten dat ik 1.5 kg zwaarder......was
dus vandaag maar een fruitdag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes en Sietske,
Hoop dat uit eten gaan leuk was en dat het gesmaakt heeft!

Donderdag tarly (tarwedingetjes) met mexicaannse roerbakgroenten en paps en broertje kip en ik kaasoufle.
Gister bij een pizzarie uit eten geweest met Ruben. Ik had met spinazie gevulde pasta kussentjes met 4kazensaus en kruiden  :Smile: 
Vandaag wordt het tagliatelle met pangasiusfilet (wit vis), italiaanse roerbakgroenten, kruiden en een kaassausje...

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben niet meer uit eten geweest Luuss,
m'n vriendin haar oma is opgeknapt dus de 'date' gaat komende donderdag door ... iets om naar uit te kijken!!
Morgen kan ik lekker lang naar m'n beste vriendin in N'land (=25 minuutjes rijden van Gent,dus valt mee hé!), dus vandaag op m'n gemak 'voor-genieten'  :Big Grin: 

Ik trek wel wat uit de kast vandaag; pasta wss, gister en eergister toastjes met brie en 2 soorten boursin gegeten met fruit en yoghurt ... niet de gezondste dagjes maar met die ongesteldheid heb ik geen honger  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Sietske, was het leuk/lekker uit eten gaan?
Zoveel gegeten dat je er 1,5 kilo van aangekomen was?? Heel het restaurant opgegeten toch  :Stick Out Tongue: ?
Xx Ag

----------


## gossie

@ luuss,
Ik hoop dat witvis jullie gesmaakt hebben? :Smile: 

@ sietske,
toch niet te veel gegeten, dan maar op water dieet :Wink:  :Big Grin: 

@ agnes,
pasta kan heel lekker zijn :Wink: 

Ik maak zo tosti's

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Heeft zeker gesmaakt  :Smile:  

Gister heeft broertje pasta opgemaakt, paps broodjes hamburger en ik tosti en bolletjes.

----------


## dotito

Gisteren spinazie met aardappelen en varkenslapje 

Vanavond vissticks met aardappelen en boterboontjes

----------


## Luuss0404

Paps en broertje biefstuk, ik vegetarische bladerdeeghapjes, gekookte aardappels en spinazie a la creme.

----------


## Suske'52

groentensoep ( wat regime na zware dagen ).....

dessert- chocoladepudding

----------


## dotito

kippenbrochette met paprika en Ebli

----------


## christel1

Aardappelen met gebraad en groentenmix

----------


## Luuss0404

Pap en broertje lasagne bolognese, ik spinazie ravioli met paprika en ui en kaas.

----------


## Ronald68

Nou daar komt ie weer 3x pap en hoop komend weekeinde de 90kg grens te doorbreken.

Ik mag wel oppassen met die harde wind vandaag LOL

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Hoop ik ook voor je! Succes  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Sperzieboontjes met steak en aardappelen

----------


## Suske'52

vis-puree-slaatje 

des. bananencake  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag uit eten ... het etentje wat vorige vrijdag niet doorging.. heb er zin in!!

----------


## dotito

Verse dotito soep :Big Grin: 

Aggie, geniet van u uit etentje :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Mijn broeertje heeft gister gekookt! Penne Rigattte met verschillende groenten (2 soorten roerbakmix), gehakt en kaassaus.
Geen idee wat het vandaag wordt nog...

----------


## dotito

De overschot van gisteren en dan nog een weight wachters menu van in de diepvries vis met pure en prei.

----------


## Luuss0404

Provencaalse vegeterische burger (yummie!), opgebakken aardappeltjes en sla.
Pap en broertjs gehaktballen, opgebakken aardappeltjes en kidney bonen in chili saus (kon niet proeven zat gehaktstukkies in)
Heavy heeft lekker appel met mij meegegeten uit de sla  :Wink:

----------


## xylina

hadden een heerlijk home made broodje beenham met gebakken champigonnetjes en uitjes, vriendlief had honingmostardsaus, en ik lekker gemengde sla eronder en chilli saus jammmie

----------


## Ronald68

pap, maar morgen ga ik zondigen, dan ga ik een broodje mee eten. en laat de pap staan

----------


## dotito

kalfslapje met gebakken aardappelen en groentjes de welke weet ik nog niet.

----------


## Sylvia93

Heel makkelijk een broodje, zaterdag is meestal brooddag hier.

----------


## xylina

had trek ik shoarma, maar niet besteld, vriend had verse soep uit de vriezer , en ik heb maar een maaltijd salde gemaakt met sla, konkommer, uitje, tomaat , eitje en een beetje gekookte macaroni.. jammmie

----------


## dotito

Vandaag word het hier zelf gemaakt stoofvlees met frietjes  :Stick Out Tongue:  mmm

----------


## Agnes574

Gourmetten met ouders en schoonouders ... ene kant heel veel zin in, andere kant zie ik er zwaar tegenop; voel me niet al te best!

----------


## christel1

Preistoemp met gehaktballetjes

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Zelfgemaakte gehaktballetjes

----------


## gossie

@Christel,
Wat is preistoemp?

Zelf eet ik eigengemaakte Groente(n)soep met eigen gemaakte balletjes.

----------


## dotito

@Gossie,

Preistoemp is stoofprei met aardappelen geplet zoals aardappelpuree.

----------


## christel1

Sorry Gossie, vergeef het mij, stoemp is stampot voor jullie xx, ja hoor Do, zelfgemaakte, ventje eet dat heel graag en in het weekend laat ik hem dan altijd kiezen, in de week zijn het meestal de kinderen die beslissen, ik lig blijkbaar overal onder de "sloef-pantoffel", nee hoor, dat was een grap. Ik kook graag en als ze me zeggen wat ze willen dan maak ik dat wel klaar, liever gelukkige eters dan

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister vegetarische quiche en soepje.
Vandaag tosti's en broodjes.

----------


## xylina

macaroni met gehakt/tomatensaus met zn groentepakket!

----------


## Agnes574

Gister gourmet hier met ouders en schoonouders, vandaag rest van de gourmet opeten en verder lekker helemaal nietsdoen!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ehhh Stampot rauwe andyvie van gisteren met spekjes, òf spagetti ( vandaag vegetarisch) met gebakken ui, knoflook, paprika, groene groente, ik kom niet op de naam, ha,ha,..tomaatje erdoor en wat basilicum en dan nog wat kaaspoeder erover heen, met een beetje chilisaus.....eet smakelijk allemaal als je er aan toe bent....

dus Stoemp is het Belgische woord voor stampot, goh wat grappig, weer iets geleerd, ik vroeg het mij òòk af, maar het is al gevraagd, mooi zo...Allez lekker smikkelen dus.... :Smile:

----------


## Ronald68

Vis met sla

----------


## Luuss0404

Rosti rondjes met snijbonen. Ik kassoufle en paps en broertje gekruide kip.

----------


## christel1

Vandaag soep gemaakt
Nu staat de eend in de oven, met kroketjes en peer met veenbessencompote

----------


## dotito

Hier wordt het waarschijnlijk een kant en klaar menu de waterkraan is afgesloten.De loodgieter is nog altijd bezig met de bulex te plaatsen pfff..... :Confused: 

@Christel,

Ziet er heerlijk uit jou menu, zeg die veenbessencompote maak je die zelf?

----------


## christel1

@Do, nee hoor, die kan je momenteel kant en klaar kopen bij Lidl, ook de eend, die stond in promotie in de diepvries, een volledige eend voor 9,99 € en ze was heel lekker, gewoon uit de verpakking doen en 60-75 minuten de oven in. Er is nog en halve voor mijn zoon morgen, kan hij opwarmen en zijn kroketten bakken (als hij de frituurketel natuurlijk niet vergeet op te zetten) anders wordt het soep met een boterham. 
Ja als de loodgieter nog bezig is dan kan je moeilijk anders dan kant en klaar te eten of snel naar de frituur ....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi,

Do: ik hoop dat het goed komt met het water, kant en klaar eten is soms best handig èn lekker

Christel: Ik ga binnenkort kijken of ik dat òòk bij de Lidl in Nederland kan kopen, ben benieuwd, die eend enz...jammie, een goede tip

Ik ga eten: aard, wortelen, en een vegetarisch Javaanse schijf. ( oosters, pittig en crokant) met champignons.... èn Boerenjoghurt met een beetje vruchtenmix

Bonne apetit.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Dinsdag ovenschotel gegeten.
Gister met 3 vrienden gekaasfondued.
Vandaag paps en broeertje broodjes shoarma dus ik denk ik tostis of restje ovenschotel...

----------


## Sylvia93

Net bietjes gemaakt met een zelfgemaakte gehaktschnitzel. Was heerlijk!  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

eigengemaakte soep: Wat broccolie, rode paprika, aardappeltje om te binden, en Bosuitjes met een bouillonblokje. Even wat vitamine opdoen :Wink: 

toe; kwark met wat jam

----------


## Suske'52

Paling in het groen  :Stick Out Tongue:  

des. triffle  :Stick Out Tongue:  

-morgen - lamsvlees met groenten en aardappelgratin 

des. Irisch koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

scampi in de look-room gemaakt; superlekker!!

----------


## Agnes574

zaterdag kippeworsten en zondag wil ik uit eten  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sylvia93

Een broodje, vieren vandaag verjaardag van mn zus, dus drukke dag. Gelukkig vieren we het alleen vanavond dus heb ik iig de hele dag nog tijd om wat te gaan doen!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hacheevlees met rode kool en aardappelen, en wat rabarber.....hmmm jammie, het vlees staat nu te pruttelen op het gas.....ff zo uitzetten èn dan mijn hondje Bhody uitlaten, en dan weer de pan aan, ha,ha,....wordt het vlees lekker mals van...

Dessert:...kant en klaar bakje met yoghurt en kaneelsmaak met rozijntjes... :Big Grin: 

Eet smakelijk allemaal.....

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag roerbakei met kaas en banaan op geroosterd broodje gemaakt. Pap en broertje hadden vlees en opgebakken aardappels.

----------


## christel1

Ik was frietjes met kippepasteitje aan het eten toen dochter belde (zie afreageerhoekje) en mijn honger was direct over pffff

----------


## Agnes574

Kan ik me voorstellen lieve Christel!
Sterkte meid!!
Knuff en Xx Ag

----------


## Ronald68

vanaf vandaag 2x normaal eten!

----------


## Agnes574

Geniet ervan!!
Xx Ag

----------


## fc339044

gebakken petatten met gestooft witloof en gebraden patrijs(hopelijk lukt alles,mijn kookkunst is niet geweldig goed)groetjes

----------


## dotito

Vandaag word het hier linzensoep gisteren gemaakt.Linzen bevat heel veel ijzer en vezels.

----------


## Ronald68

> gebakken petatten met gestooft witloof en gebraden patrijs(hopelijk lukt alles,mijn kookkunst is niet geweldig goed)groetjes


Witlof mag ik hopen?

Net 2 broodjes (30+) Kaas gegeten lekker joh!

----------


## Agnes574

> Witlof mag ik hopen?
> 
> Net 2 broodjes (30+) Kaas gegeten lekker joh!


Klinkt goed die broodjes kaas  :Wink: 
Enne Ronald; een belg noemt witlof witloof  :Big Grin: 
Ik heb eergister ook gestoofde witlo(o)f gegeten > héérlijk!!

----------


## Agnes574

> gebakken petatten met gestooft witloof en gebraden patrijs(hopelijk lukt alles,mijn kookkunst is niet geweldig goed)groetjes


En; is het gelukt??
Xx Ag

----------


## Suske'52

gebakken aard.-compote-pensen 

des. chocoladepudding

----------


## dotito

aardappelen met rode kool en een kalfslapje

----------


## fc339044

aardappelen rode biet kasle rib

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister heb ik farfalle (vlindertjesmacaroni), in cotroensaus/kruiden gebakken koolvisfilet, mexicaanse roerbakgroenten met knoflook/rode ui/courgette en kruiden en een kaaskruiden sausje gemaakt, was erg lekker  :Big Grin: 
Vandaag geen idee wat we gaan eten.

----------


## Suske'52

morgen- verzonken forel (in bier ) 

des. pannekoek

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag paddestoelensoep met paprika en stokbrood gehad.

----------


## fc339044

was redelijk gelukt,patrijs had nog iets langer mogen opstaan,maar was toch ook lekker.groetjes nog

----------


## Elisabeth9

Kaasfondue uit een pak...de ene helft maak ik aan met fijngesneden ham, en de andere helft met Danablue ( schimmelkaas) beetje witte wijn extra erdoor heen en dan wordt deze mooi glad...ik serveer erbij: Stokbrood/kruidenkaas/Huzarensalade dit eet ik samen met mijn tante die òòk hier op de flat woont....aangezien ze pas geopereerd is aan borstkanker ( amputatie) wil ik haar extra verwennen...nu smaakt alles weer een beetje beter.... :Smile:  eet smakelijk allemaal en een fijne dag....

Groetjes van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Oki07

Geblancheerde broccoli en bloemkool is ook heel lekker met kaasfondue!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ fc339044, 
Fijn dat het redelijk gelukt is  :Smile:  hoe vaker je kookt hoe beter het gaat  :Wink: 

@ Elisabeth,
Das een erg lief gebaar van je tegenover je tante  :Smile: 

Ik vind kaasfonduen altijd leuk en lekker en gezellig en je kan vele kanten op!
Je kan zo leuk varieren met de saus zelf; wel of geen wijn of port zoals sommigen doen, hamstukjes of salamistukjes erin (doe ik niet want kan niet tegen vlees), gorgonzolla, danablue of andere kaas erin en evt aanvullen met kruiden naar smaak.
Om in de fondue te dippen gebruik ik afhankelijk van de saus en de aanwezige mensen oa stokbrood, paprika, ananas, banaan, bleekselderij, geblancheerde bloemkool of broccoli zoals Oki zegt, champignons courgette die ik even een beetje bak, laatst bij een vriend zelfs even spruitjes gekookt en die door de kaasfondue gedipt, voor de niet vegetariers mini gehaktballetjes of salami of bifi worstjes (van de aldi). 
En voor op het stokbrood of gewoon voor erbij lekkere salades, sla en kruidenboter achtige smeersels  :Smile:

----------


## Ronald68

2x 2 boterhammen met 30+ belegen kaas
1x warm = vis met groente
1x pap

Ik zit nu in de laatste week. Ben de zaak versneld aan het doorlopen ivm een laag vetpercentage (16.4%)

----------


## Agnes574

Weet 't nog niet; iets 'deftigs' als de werkmannen hier opschieten, iets uit de diepvries als ze hier tot eind van de middag bezig zijn!! (ze leggen nieuwe elektriciteitslijnen aan > onder de grond ditmaal... man man man, dit landje loopt achter; niet normaal meer!)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes: Kanonne wat een toestanden hè?.....Sterkte..... :Smile: 

Ehh ik weet òòk nog niet wat ik ga eten, dat ga ik lekker op het einde vd middag bekijken...geen zin om nog naar een winkel te gaan...kijken wat er nog in de koelkast is! èn anders wordt het een patatteke ( franse frietjes van Aviko) met een Picanto van Mora....hmm lekker snacken is ongezond maar soms oooooh zo lekker....eet smakelijk allemaal.... :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Kokos vis ga ik klaar maken.Dat is een heel lekker gezond gerecht van de Weight wachters.Vis met peultjes en paprika's en kokos.Dat word dan geserveerd met rijst en mango mmmm :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

Peultjes ? Zijn dat zo van die kleine groene platte dingens ? Lijkt me wel lekker.... ik kom snel af, heb je genoeg ?????

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Ja, dat zijn zo van die groene platte dingens :Big Grin: als je wil kom maar af.Maak altijd veel meer heb niet graag dat mijn ventje met honger van tafel gaat.

----------


## fc339044

hoi, ziet er lekker uit,kom ook langs(grapje)nee vadaag ga ik met kinderen en kleinkinderen naar de wokchinees.groetjes nog

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Fijn dat je weer wat anders kan en mag eten dan shakes  :Smile: 

@ Agnes,
Ik hoop dat ze vlug klaar zijn zodat je iets echt lekkers kan eten!

@ Elisabeth,
Ach een keer snacken is zo lekker en kan ook geen kwaad  :Wink: 

@ Do,
Ohh die kokos vis klinkt heerlijk! Geniet ervan  :Wink: 

@ fc339044,
Veel plezier met uit eten gaan! Hoop dat het gezellig is en lekker smaakt!

Woensdag werd het soep van dinsdag met brood en paps en broertje quiche.
Gister bij pizzaria uit eten geweest, ik had penne met 4kazensaus (veilige keus en had geen zin in pizza  :Wink: ).
Paps is vandaag uit eten, dus denk dat het iets met vlees wordt voor mn broertjes (broodje shoarma ofzo) en geen idee wat ik ga maken/eten...

----------


## christel1

Heb een boterham gegeten, de kinderen eten toch niet thuis en er staat nog eten van gisteren in de koelkast, moeten ze dat maar opeten als ze nog honger hebben, ik weet zelfs niet of zoonlief naar huis komt, had gezegd dat hij later ging zijn dus.....

----------


## fc339044

luus, was lekker,en vooral gezellig.voor herhaling vatbaar.groetjes nog

----------


## Suske'52

gist. hutsepot 

des.yoghurtpudding  :Stick Out Tongue:  

vnd.buiten de deur  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Zal een sandwich worden ... ben vandaag alleen en ga heerlijk rusten  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

> Agnes: Kanonne wat een toestanden hè?.....Sterkte.....
> 
> Ehh ik weet òòk nog niet wat ik ga eten, dat ga ik lekker op het einde vd middag bekijken...geen zin om nog naar een winkel te gaan...kijken wat er nog in de koelkast is! èn anders wordt het een patatteke ( franse frietjes van Aviko) met een Picanto van Mora....hmm lekker snacken is ongezond maar soms oooooh zo lekker....eet smakelijk allemaal....


De werkmannen kwamen me vrijdag rond de middag vertellen dat het niet meer voor die dag ging zijn (voor niets zo vroeg opgestaan  :Mad: ).
Ze komen dinsdag... om 8u !!! Is voor mij midden in de nacht  :EEK!: .
Morgen wss scampi diabolique, ma iets lichts en eenvoudigs (s'avonds aqua-gym) en dinsdag kippenchipolata ... daarna zien we wel weer :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Hier word het een kalfslapje met boterboontjes en aardappelen

----------


## christel1

Voor mij wordt het receptie, koud en warm buffet op mijn oude school en natuurlijk de nodige drankjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oke meiden wat eten jullie lekker.....en de wokchinees van FC leuk mij òòk lekker èn gezellig...Zeg Agnes, wat balen dat die kerels nu di komen...8.00 uur is toch midden in de nacht meid....pfffffffffff niets aan, balen hoor....sterkte tegen die tijd....

wat zal ik nu vandaag eens eten....ha,ha,.... :Big Grin:  ik weet het nog niet precies, misschien wel aard met sla en paprika en ui en griekse feta ènnnnn een vegetarisch groenteschijf, en als dessert: een roomtoetje van yoghurt en mango met perzik....Smakelijk..... ik drink nu een rode wijn achter de pc, dan start de motor weer....( geintje)...doegieeeeee
Liefs Elisa.....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ fc339044,
Fijn dat het lekker en gezellig en voor herhaling vatbaar was!

@ Suske,
Geniet van het uit eten gaan!

@ Agnes,
He balen dat je vrijdag voor niks opstond omdat de werkmannen niet bij jou kwamen en je nu dinsdag nogmaals vroeg op moet! 

@ Christel,
Heel veel plezier, hoop dat alles smaakt en het gezellig is!

@ Elisabeth,
Klinkt lekker!

Vandaag opgebakken aardappels met een brocolli/kaas burger gehad en paps en broertje hadden kip omwonden met spek en hamburgers. Niemand had zin in koken of afhaal...

----------


## fc339044

hoi,Elisabeth vaandaag was het gebakken petatten met paprika en worsten,simpel maar lekker gegeten.groetjes nog

----------


## dotito

Heb juist verse bolognese saus gegeten met pasta mmmm wat heeft mij dat gesmaakt  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

lekkere kliekjes van 2 dagen

----------


## fc339044

aan Dotito,vandaag was het witloof in hesp gerold met kaassaus en petatten.groetjes nog

----------


## Agnes574

> lekkere kliekjes van 2 dagen


Kliekjes kunnen zooooo lekker zijn  :Smile: 
Smakelijk!!

----------


## Agnes574

Wordt een snelle hap voor mij; vanmiddag naar vriendin en daarna naar aqua-gym... zal niet veel tijd hebben verder, dus sandwich ofzo; is ook lekker!!  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

Ben weer even aan de pap, Gisteren verjaardag van mijn dochtertje gevierd en kon de verleiding niet weerstaan.

----------


## fc339044

aan Agnes 574,voor vandaag wordt het stomp boontjes met tomaten en kalkoenstoofvlees.groetjes nog

----------


## sietske763

broccoli met mager vlees en een heerlijke navelsinaasappel

----------


## christel1

Hier waren het scampis met provenciaalse saus en basmati rijst lekker

----------


## Elisabeth9

Omdat het laat was had ik geen zin meer om vers te koken...Maarrrrr ik had wat handigs achter de hand  :Big Grin:  kant en klare Bami....even opwarmen in de wok, en voila.....het diner kan geserveerd worden....hihi  :Stick Out Tongue:  niet zo lekker als vers, maar prima te eten! 
fijne dag nog....Groetjesssssss

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister broodjes en bij familie lekkere hapjes en taart en salades.
Vandaag ovenfriet en opgebakken ardappels met voor mij broccoli/kaas burger en pap en broertje kipfilet en gekruide kippepoten en daarbij spinazie a la crme. Allemaal vanuit de vriezer want die moet leeg zodat we die kunnen ontdooien, want ik had vorige week al het vriesvakklepje kapot getrokken en "mijn broertje" deed dat gister, omdat er teveel ijsvorming is  :Embarrassment:  De 2 lades krijgen we gelukkig wel gewoon open, maar dat bovenste vriesvak met klepje is een ramp. Dus nu flink dooreten  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ik heb vandaag toevallig ook Spinazie à la creme gemaakt! Met een balletje gehakt  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: ha,ha,.....arme vriezer, eet lekker door....

Spercibonen met aardappelen en een vetetarische groenteschijf....

----------


## fc339044

aan Sylvia93,vandaag spagetti in tomatensaus en gehaktballen en geraspste kaas.groetjes nog

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja is lekker hoor  :Smile: 

@ Elisabeth,
Mijn pap wou al bijna weer aanbieding vlees kopen, ongeveer 80% wat in de vriezer ligt is vlees op een pak Valess vega kaasburgers, 2 vega pizza's (want kan je zelf vlees op gooien) en een ijstaart na, dus dan moet ik me maar ontvermen over het ijs :roleyes:

Ik at gister bij een vriend die ook wel zin had in patatje met frikandel en kroeket dus heb ik een paar patatjes en daar knoflookolijven en sla bij gehad. Komende tijd voor mij geen patattekes meer hoor, is niet mijn favoriet!
Vandaag ergens hapje eten met mijn beste vriendin  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

FC339044: klinkt lekker hoor die spagetti, maar die kalkoen die je vd week aan het stoven was òòk, zalig lijkt mij...

Luuss: je kookt wel lekker voor je paps en je broer zo te lezen...tof meid.. :Smile:  ach die paps toch? ha,ha,.geniet vanavond fijn van het eten met je beste vriendin...Geweldig leuk, lekker bijkletsen!!! 

vanavond eet ik wederom kant en klare Bami want ik had een kilopak dus ik kan nog gemakkelijk een portie eten.( is voor 3 pers) misschien nog een gebakken ei erbij of satestokjes....eet ze allemaal....doegie.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Ja hier thuis koken mijn paps en ik. Ik hou ook wel van koken maar bij voorkeur met verse producten en dan lekker een dag in de keuken staan  :Wink: 
Komt helemaal goed hoor vanavond  :Big Grin: 
Kant en klare bami kan ook lekker zijn! Alhoewel ik dat niet kan eten door allergie voor vlees...

----------


## dotito

Hier word het pekensstoemp(wortelen geplet met aardappelen)met een steak.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: goh wat akelig dat je allergie voor vlees hebt, ik zag/las al wel dat je steeds iets vegetarisch eet...(hèèrlijk) ik hoef òòk elke dag geen vlees...ik ben het met je eens, vers eten is het beste, en de rest is gewoon super gemakkelijk...

Dodo: (grapje) Pekensstoemp klinkt verrukkelijk, is denk ik hetzelfde als Hutspot in Nederland? van jou klinkt lekkerder...ha,ha,... :Big Grin:  Jammie

----------


## Suske'52

pizza's met wijntje ......... :Stick Out Tongue: ( eigenlijk zijn we lui vnd.) 

des. chocoladetaart  :Stick Out Tongue:  

morgen - hespenrolletjes in de oven (witloof) 

des.- omgekeerde appeltaart- :Stick Out Tongue:  geflambeerd

----------


## anMa

Vandaag ga ik uit eten, want we zijn 35 jaar getrouwd samen met onze dochters en hun echtgenoot en vriend
Wat het wordt dat weet ik nog niet, vast wel lekker...
anMa

----------


## Sylvia93

> Vandaag ga ik uit eten, want we zijn 35 jaar getrouwd samen met onze dochters en hun echtgenoot en vriend
> Wat het wordt dat weet ik nog niet, vast wel lekker...
> anMa


Gefeliciteerd! Geniet van het avondje uit!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Anma: Hallo onbekende...òòk namens mij Proficiat met uw 35e jarig huwelijk....wauw dat zal ik nooit meer halen, ha,ha,...ik wens U geluk en veel gezondheid toe samen met U man en Uw kinderen etc....
Warme groet van Elisa  :Wink: 

Suske: die chocoladetaart klinkt verrukkelijk...is er nog wat over?.....ha,ha,...( grapje)
doegie...

Ehhhh vandaag weet ik nog niet wat ik vanavond ga eten....dat is een verrassing, ik ga er vanmiddag over nadenken.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

> Vandaag ga ik uit eten, want we zijn 35 jaar getrouwd samen met onze dochters en hun echtgenoot en vriend
> Wat het wordt dat weet ik nog niet, vast wel lekker...
> anMa


Dikke proficiat!!!

----------


## anMa

Dank jullie wel
We hebben gegeten garnalen cocktail paté van het huis
Haas in wijnsaus en varkenshaasje champ room saus
Irish coffee en roomijs met kersen slagroom
Het was heel gezellig
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Lekker stamppot wortelen, dat eten we hiern ou nooit  :Frown: 

@ Elisabeth,
Ach ik was eerder al allergisch voor rood vlees en varkensvlees en nu voor alles. Soms mis ik het wel eens vooral zelfgemaakte kip cordon bleu maar ik at toen ik samenwoonde al vaak met een vriend die vegetarisch is dus ken wel lekkere gerechtjes. En ik eet nog wel vis  :Smile: 

@ Suske,
Ach een pizza voor een keer is ook erg lekker hoor!  :Wink: 
Hm chocoladetaart gister en appeltaart vandaag, wat zal het bij jullie lekker ruiken!

@ anMa,
Gefeliciteerd met je 35 jarige huwelijk! Leuk dat jullie uit eten zijn geweest met kids een aanhang en dat het gesmaakt heeft en gezellig was!

Gister zou ik met mn beste vriendin uit eten, maar omdat ik haar van haar werk haalde en we zo zate te kletsen ging de tijd voorbij en omdat haar bedrijfsleider vond dat we wat moesten eten kregen we gratis tosti's van hem  :Big Grin: 
Geen idee wat het vandaag wordt...

----------


## fc339044

aan anMa,na je menu te hebben gelezen ben ik wel een beetje gezond jaloers(had er willen bijzijn)het is jullie in ieder geval gegunt.groetjes nog.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier vanavond Boerenkool met rookworst gemaakt. Heerlijk in deze tijd van het jaar  :Big Grin:

----------


## fc339044

aan Sylvia93,wat een toeval zeg,ga morgen zowat hetzelfde klaarmaken met nog een hammentje erbij.groetjes nog

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister werd het macaroni. Pap en mn broertjes hadden er shoarma bij (sjah vriezer moet nog steeds leeg) en ik een kaasburger van Valess.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Het wordt pizza vandaag òf andyvie met aardappelen en kant en klare kleine gehaktballetjes... :Big Grin: 

Luuss: die kaasburger lijkt mij òòk lekker, ik zal het eens kopen en proberen!  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

macaroni- hesp-brocolli-kaassaus in de oven  :Stick Out Tongue:  

italiaanse koffie ( :Big Grin:  machine gemaakt)met confituurtaart( van een goed doel gesteund) 

koffiekoeken vdavnd.bakken eigen recept en 9 granen broodjes vr. morgenvroeg ontbijten met kinderen en kleindochter :Big Grin:

----------


## fc339044

aan luuss0404,vandaag zuurkool,gebakken aardappelen en gekookt hammetje.groetjes

----------


## christel1

Vanavond dunne varkenslapjes met kroketten en voor mij gestoofde andijvie, en met peperroomsaus, hopelijk heb ik al wat meer smaak want mijn tong is nog altijd een beetje verdoofd van die inspuiting bij de tandarts

----------


## fc339044

aan christel/1,is wel een lekkere menu,hopelijk is je smaak terug ok.groetjes nog

----------


## christel1

Vanavond frietjes met kippefilet en champignonroomsaus en fc339044 het was lekker maar mijn tong is nog altijd een klein beetje verdoofd, woensdag terug voor een andere tand op te bouwen, 't is maar een klein stukje, dus liefst zonder verdoving 
Kissies

----------


## Agnes574

Vanavond maar weer Scampi Diabolique ... moet op!!  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

niet zoveel,
heb gi avond een hele banketstaaf op als diner.................
zit nu nog vol...........en die kilo erbij is toch echt mn eigen schuld,
maar het was heeeeeeeeeeeeeerlijk

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gebakken stukjes kipfilet die ik later in de saus laat zwemmen....Babi Pangang Roerbaksaus die koop je kant en klaar...met witte rijst òf zilvervlies en sla erbij met snoeptomaatjes,ui, paprika, feta...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ronald68

van alles, ook pepernoten en snoep! Het mag weer!!!!!!!!! ook al moet het met mate ;(

----------


## dotito

koude pasta (farfalle) met gebakken paprika's en tonijn en daarbij een lichte vinaigrette bij lekker  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fc339044

aan Christel1,hopenlijk geen last na de tandarts Christel,het menu voor vandaag was petatten,gestooft witloof met zalm in spinaziesaus.groetjes nog

----------


## Suske'52

frietjes-tournedos-salade :Stick Out Tongue:  

des. 
crumble met zwarte bessen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

mmmm  :Stick Out Tongue:  frietjes...... typisch belgische kost  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
geen idee wat ik ga eten moet nog naar de winkel.

----------


## Agnes574

Zal pudding of pap worden met eventueel een proteïne-shake ... voel me door slaapgebrek en zware verkoudheid niet super en dan heb ik écht moeite om iets binnen te 'proppen' ..lijnen gaat zo wél goed= pluspunt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Voor vegetarische vleesvervangers vind ik Valess burgers en AH merk burgers/worstjes het lekkerst. Vooral de broccoli/kaas burger van AH eigen merk is echt lekker  :Smile: 
Bij de c1000 koop ik niet die hebben good bite als merk voor vega burgers en daar zit compleet geen smaak aan in mijn beleving.

Vrijdag bolletjes, zaterdag pizza gegeten bij een vriend, zondag aardappels met spinazie een eitje erbij en groentesticks (soort vissticks alleen dan met doperwtjes, mais en wortel erin) gegeten bij een andere vriend.
Vandaag geen idee...

----------


## fc339044

aan Suske52,vandaag petatten,spruiten met spekblokjes en kaassaus en worsten.groetjes nog

----------


## dotito

Vandaag ga ik lamsfilet maken met kikkererwtjes in een lichte tomatensaus met koriander. Is eigenlijk een hutsepot heel voedzaam en met weinig calorieën.
Voel me wel wat moe vandaag, maar had het beloofd aan mijn ventje.Hij heeft deze week de late.Is nu wel zo dat die hutsepot voor 2 dagen is.Dus morgen moet ik helemaal niet klaar maken  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Klinkt lekker Do!!

Ik hou het bij m'n shakes en pudding (heerlijke luchtige kwark-joghurt met citroensmaak)  :Wink:

----------


## fc339044

aan Dodito,vandaag wordt het peekensstoemp met gekookte zalmmoten in mosstaartsaus.groetjes

----------


## fc339044

Dodito,had een vraagje,zie die hotsepot ook wel zitten,zou je dat recept soms niet willen doormailen?alvast bedankt

----------


## dotito

@fc339044,

Zal het recept onder topic lekkere recepten plaatsen  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister wortel/doperwten, aardappels, paps en broertje gehaktballen en ik viscuisine, pap had gekookt maar t smaakte me niet.
Daarom ga ik vandaag quiche maken  :Smile:

----------


## fc339044

bedankt Dotito.groetjes nog

----------


## Suske'52

GIST.Italiaanse pasta 

vndg.- groentensoep 

des. brusselse wafels

----------


## fc339044

aan suske52,erwtesoep,gebakken petatten,snijbonen in tomaten en worsten.groetjes nog

----------


## Suske'52

:Smile: @ fc339044,lijkt mij in elk geval ook lekker - snijbonen in tomatensaus ? ik maak wel boontjes en witte selder in tomatensaus ....Smakelijk  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

low carb milkshake

----------


## Luuss0404

Vanavond wordt het kliekjes. Er is nog voor ons alle 3 een stukje quiche, er zijn nog aardappels van maandag die we kunnen opbakken, rauwkostsalade moet op, champignons in de koelkast kunnen opgebakken worden, stukje vlees voor paps en broertje en een vegaburger voor mij, tenzij we de makreel vanavond opmaken.

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Wat zijn kliekjes??

----------


## Oki07

@ Dotito. Dat zijn restjes ofwel Leftovers in het engels.

----------


## christel1

Hier is het ook "kliekjesdag", er is nog spaghettisaus van maandag voor de dochter en er is nog wortelstampot van gisteren met een schnitzel voor zoon. Ik weet nog niet wat ik ga eten, heb deze middag al een pizza gegeten, dus veel zal dat niet meer worden.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Arrdappelen met Broccoli, en een vegetarische Marokkaanse schijf, op basis van kikkererwten van Tivall...( snel klaar) en als het iets te droog is dan eet ik er een beetje chilisaus bij ( bij het vleesje) Bon appetit allemaal...doei...Warme groeten van Elisa, want het is giga koud buiten....brrrrrrrrrrrrr kanonne... :Big Grin:

----------


## fc339044

aan Suske52,het was toch lekker,soms maak ik het ook klaar met tomaten en gehaktballen,vind ik heel lekker,groetjes nog

----------


## fc339044

hoi elisabeth9,morgen wordt het varkenshammetje,zuurkool,gebakken aardappelen.groetjes.

----------


## Agnes574

> low carb milkshake


me too  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

pasta -vis -brocolli-snijbonen in curry cocossaus.. :Stick Out Tongue:  

des. -irisch koffie

----------


## dotito

kotelet met aardappelen en spinazie.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Boerenkool met Unox rookworst en een heerlijk vanille toetje toe!  :Big Grin: 

gisteren at ik de Marokkaanse schijf, maar ik vond het niet zo lekker, dus toen maar flink wat chilisaus opgedaan, dus geen aanrader. :Wink: 

Luuss: bedankt voor je tips van de vegetarische burgers, ik zal het een keer uitproberen...C1000 heeft wel een lekkere Javaanse schijf van Good-Bite meen ik...knapperig en pittig, ik bak het heel voorzichtig in olijfolie anders brandt dat ding aan, ha,ha,...klonk zalig die Quiche van jou...doegie  :Smile: 

Agnes/Sietske...wat is dat voor een low carb Shake? is het voedzaam en heb je daar voldoende aan? of zijn dit lijnprodukten waar alle voedzame stoffen in zit! ben benieuwd....

FC3390.. Geniet van je varkenshammetje ( knor knor) ha,ha,...klinkt lekker hoor....

Suske: èn DO: klinkt smaakvol jullie eten....jammie.....èn iets warms als dessert Suske? zalig...

Fijne dag allen.....Liefs Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Oki07

Die marokaanse schijf is wel lekker tussen een broodje met wat rauwkost en yoghurt knoflook-saus, vind ik.
Ik vind ook de griekse burger en de spinazieburger van Tivall lekker. Die Javaanse burger/schijf ken ik. Vind ik idd lekker, maar ik let ook wel eens ff niet op en dan is tie zo zwart. Dan leg ik hem maar ondersteboven op mijn bord en eet met een steak-mes. Ach jezelf voor de gek houden hè :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Ja echt Belgische kost hé!  :Big Grin: is idd wel zo dat Suske, haar eten er ook altijd zo heerlijk uit zie.
Vooral dat dessert  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Jammer dat ik dat momenteel niet kan eten door mijn weight wachters.
Wat is dat zo'n Marokaanse schijf?

----------


## gossie

Snert met roggebrood

----------


## sietske763

@elisa,
low carb zijn weinig tot geen KH in voeding, hierdoor gaat je lichaam dus over op vetverbranding en val je goed af zonder ""honger""
zo,n shake is een maaltijd maar erg saai om 3x per dag te doen, ik koop regelmatig atkins produkten in supermarkt, bv je mag dus geen brood met jam en an koop je lowcarb crackers en daar doe je lekker kaas/ham en ei bovenop
je mag niet boven de 20 gr KH uitkomen per dag,
het lijkt wel een beetje op ronald zn dieet alleen heb je bij deze veel variatie, alleen alle KH tellen en geen kcal.

----------


## sietske763

heb dus bovenstaande gegeten

----------


## sietske763

> Klinkt lekker Do!!
> 
> Ik hou het bij m'n shakes en pudding (heerlijke luchtige kwark-joghurt met citroensmaak)


hoi ag, we volgen niet hezelfde dieet, doe jij soms het proteine dieet?
ik volg de atkins methode

----------


## Oki07

@ dotitio. Marokaans schijf is van Tival en bevat oa soja en kikkererwten. Ik vind het een beetje falafel-achtig.

----------


## sietske763

@elisa,
het antwooed op je vraag staat op vorige pagina(43)

vanavond eet ik een cracker met roombrie en daarbovenop file american en als ik nog niet ""verzadigd"" ben bak ik nog een kipfilet.
ben toch in 4 dagen bijna 3 kilo afgevallen en het is geen verbeelding want ik merk dat ik mn kleren weer bijna pas, dus hoef nog maar 6 kilo, ws in 4 weken gepiept, de reden dat ik ff snel via zo,n dieet volg is omdat ik zo,n leuke broek en jurkje had aangeschaft voor onze trouwdag en die niet meer aankon.

----------


## Agnes574

Sietske,
Ik hou het bij shakes ,joghurtjes en puddingkjes omdat ik gewoonweg niets anders binnenkrijg momenteel ... wél goed voor de lijn!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

vandaag word het hier een weight wachters menu en voor mijn ventje een diepvries maaltijd.Heb van de week bijna alle dagen gekookt vandaag totaal geen zin  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Do: ja Oki07 geeft het antwoord al...ik heb dat geschreven ( Marokkaanse schijf) op pagina 43 1 december..succes met je Weight W...prima...zet hem op.... :Wink: 

Oki07: Dank voor je tip...( tussen een broodje) ik kreeg er opeens zin in, mooi.. :Smile:  ik moest lachen wat je schreef over die Javaanse burger...ik doe exact hetzelfde...( er niet bij blijven en dan hoppa, 1 kant flink donker) ha,ha...en ja dna keer ik hem òòk om op mijn bordje...lachen  :Big Grin: 

Sietske: Dank je wel...Jij bent dus aan de Atkins methode, ja dan kun je best veel afvallen...ik had al een gevoel dat het om lijnen ging èn dat het in verband stond met je huwelijksdag....ga er voor meid, dat gaat je zeker lukken.... :Embarrassment: 

Agnes: jij òòk hè....want jij neemt misschien die shake òòk wel met een bedoeling..... :Wink:  hmm rot dat je weinig eten binnen krijgt, sterkte ermee...liefsss 

Interessant al die dieeten....besef wel dat als je te snel afvalt het er sneller aan kan komen! ik heb lang geleden in een ziekenhuis gewerkt 6 jaar lang met een dieetiste....astronautenvoer kregen de patienten die snel moeten afvallen....dat is een shake met allerlei belangrijke voedingsstoffen erin....handig....òòk ik heb het èèn en ander geprobeerd, want ik ben gewoon een smulpaap, een kliko, want ik lust bijna alles en zeker met deze dagen....mij helpt altijd nog de schijf van vijf...het ouderwetse patroon, de Weight W is goed want dan krijg je alles binnen wat je moet hebben en je lijdt geen honger  :Stick Out Tongue: .....ik zelf heb boeken van Sonja Bakker/Michel Montignac/ Dr Atkins en nog iets....boeiend om te lezen hoe elk mens een bepaald dieet in elkaar flanst...de èèn gaat voor eiwitten en vetten en koolhydraten, bij een ander mag je deze produkten niet tegelijk eten en ga zo maar door.....Alle leden die kilo's kwijt willen, wens ik sterkte.....

Ik ga vanavond Kaasfonduen  :Big Grin:  met mijn jongste zusje....kan zij vast bij mij de gedichten typen ( Voor Sinterklaas) want haar pc is kapot...gezellig dus....allerlei liflafjes erbij en een lekker wijntje....Eet ze allemaal....dagggggggggg Liefs van Elisa

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Veel plezier vanavond met de kaasfondue en niet te zat hé! ha ha  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisa,
Gezellig dat je met je zusje gaat kaasfonduen, geniet er lekker van en veel plezier!  :Smile: 

Gister broodjes gegeten. Vandaag geen idee...

----------


## dotito

Voila, zonet boodschappen gedaan, en hier word het vanavond erwtensoep van de diepvries, maar wel vers gemaakt en dan nog een ww maaltijd.

Voor morgen heb ik eendenfilet meegebracht stond in promotie met appelen/honing en thijm en natuurlijk voor één keertje zelf gemaakte frietjes in de oven.

----------


## christel1

Vandaag hebben we witloofstampot gegeten met chipolataworst en dat smaakte heel goed met dat koude weer

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb bladerdeeghapjes uit de oven (met kaas, spinazie, tomaat of zalm vulling, moet zeggen dat ze beter smaken dan de vorige keer)
Broertje is fitnessen dus pap wacht met eten maar ze gaan verse worst met aardappelschijfjes en groente eten.
Diepvries is bijna leeg aan het raken, alleen moet nog wel ijs opgegeten worden en 2 vegaburgers en nog 2 vleesdingen dan kan ie eindelijk ontdooit worden!

----------


## Sylvia93

Opgebakken aardappelen met een gehaktschnitzel gemaakt vandaag.

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag gemarineerde lams-rumsteak met salade en frietjes ... als ik door die sneeuw kom!

----------


## sietske763

low carb cracker met veel vlees erop
en een milkshake

----------


## Luuss0404

vandaag is stamppot boerenkool de bedoeling, maarja kan ook soep met broodjes en toosjes worden en dan morgen de stamppot...

----------


## fc339044

gevulde paprikas met gehakt en gebakken aardappels.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik blijf maar boodschappen doen met die dagen....leuk om te zien wat ze allemaal voor lekkers hebben in de winkel....

Dodito: en Luuss: Kaasfondue was heel gezellig en toen zat ik propvol, haha. :Big Grin:  weinig wijn gedronken....ik viel later in slaap en werd om 23.30 uur wakker....balennnnn èn toen moest Bhody nog uitgelaten worden....snik snik, ik had helemaal geen zin, maar enfin het schatje moet naar buiten en dan wordt je dus weer goed wakker!!  :Wink:  heb daarna nog pepernoten en zoutjes gegeten...tjonge wat een calorierijke avond, pffff maar het smaakte verrukkelijk!!

Do: die erwtensoep vers klinkt òòk zalig...lekker met dit weer.... :Smile: 

Luuss: hapjes uit de oven, toe maar wat een keukenprinses ben jij... :Wink: 

Christel: chipolataworst? ken ik niet, wel pudding....klinkt spannend, wwer eens wat anders...

Sylvia: ik ben dol op gebakken aardappelen èn ook frietjes.....jammie....


Sietske: ik hoop dat je lekker gesmuld hebt, het lijkt mij wennen, maar als de weegschaal minder kilo's aangeeft dan wordt je er blij van... :Embarrassment: 

Agnes: ik hoop dat je weer wat eetlust krijgt....menu lijkt mij lekker...

fc339044: heerlijk die paprika....

Ik heb vandaag aardappelen met spruiten en een rundertartaar gegeten....ik hoop dat iedereen nog door de sneeuw kon komen om boodschappen te doen...èn misschien wel om Sinterklaas te vieren buiten de deur...doe voorzichtig allemaal want het wordt òòk nog glad....brrrrrrrr eng hoor.....fijne avond/weekend gewenst voor allen...Liefs Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Fijn te horen dat je zo'n geslaagde avond hebt gehad.Tja wat betreft die boodschappen doen ken dat, ik ga nu ook meer naar de supermarkt door al die lekkere dingen die ze nu verkopen.
Gisteren dan die eend gemaakt met jagersaus was echt heel lekker :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Ventje heeft er echt van genoten :Big Grin:  Weet je als ik me goed voel kook ik heel graag, probeer ook graag nieuwe dingen uit mislukt het ja ze dan heb ik pech, maar meestal lukt het wel  :Wink: 

Vanavond word het hier gestoofde prei (stond in reclame) met kotelet en aardappelen.

----------


## christel1

Siets, wat is een low carbowcracker met veel vlees erop want mijn dochter vindt dat er enkele kilo's afmogen bij haar en zoiets zal ze dan misschien wel willen eten.... 
@Elisa, chipolataworst zijn worsten maar van die hele dunne, ik eet dat liever dan dikke worsten. Ik zou niet weten hoe ze dat bij jullie noemen.... 
@Do, hm lekker eend met jagersaus, ik eet heel graag eendeborstfilet, rosé gebakken op het vel, moet je geen andere vetstof gebruiken en is nog gezond ook en jagersaus eet ik ook heel graag, liefst met kroketjes erbij.... ja ik probeer ook soms nieuwe dingens uit maar soms is het echt niet om te vreten.....
Prei eet ik heel graag met vis en puree 
En ik heb zin in vettige frieten maar het is geen weer om de frietketel buiten te zetten, mijn ventje kilt me geloof ik als ik dat nu ga vragen of hij eet me levend op (van liefde hoor)

----------


## christel1

Boerenkool is dat hetzelfde als bij ons savooikool ? Zo'n groene kool met groene bladeren ? Want ik vind dat ook heel lekker met rookworst en spekjes erin

----------


## sietske763

@christel,
moet je maar ff googelen op atkins dieet,
het is totaal iets anders dan andere dieten maar het werkt perfect al je in korte tijd moet afvallen zonder hongergevoel, bij dit dieet mag je heel veel eten alleen bijna geen koolhydraten, soms denk je heus wel eens; getver alweer een ei/stuk vlees
maar je moet KH tellen en geen Kcal.

----------


## sietske763

vanavond gegeten
cracker met ham/kaas en filet american
en 2 schouderkarbonades

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: bedankt voor je antwoord over de worstjes...maar kleine worstjes kan van alles zijn..ha,ha... Boerenkool is wat anders dan Savooiekool....jammer dat je geen frieten kon bakken...als je het binnen bakt kun je òòk een schaaltje azijn neerzetten in de ruimte waar je gebakken hebt, dat helpt altijd maar duurt wel eventjes, soms laat ik dat dan 2 dagen staan een beetje onopvallend...ik doe dit meestal als ik oliebollen maak...doeiii  :Wink: 

Sietske: Dapper hoor dat je dat volhoud met dat eten, soms is er geen zak aan natuurlijk...het wordt wel eens saai....maar enfin dan denk je maar aan het doel: je mooie kleren voor je huwelijksdag... :Big Grin:  sterkte maar weer...

ik eet vandaag hetzelfde als vrijdag....aardappelen met spruiten en een rundertartaar....èn als er onverwachts iemand mee eet dan wordt het wat anders.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Goede huishoudtip over dat schaaltje azijn tegen de geur!

Vanmorgen lekker de boerenkool opgewarmd (is niet hetzelfde als savooiekool) en wat we vanaaf gaan eten, ik heb geen idee...

----------


## dotito

steak met aardappelen en spruiten

----------


## christel1

steak met frietjes en peperroomsaus lekker

----------


## sietske763

een cracker met veel ham erop en een milkshake

----------


## Luuss0404

Maandagavond pap en broertje macaroni met hamblokjes en ik heb stamppot opgemaakt (broertje zou dat ook als ontbijt/lunch nemen maar had ie niet gedaan, dus heb ik het maar opgemaakt)
Gister had pap ovenschotel gemaakt met voor hun chipolataworstjes erbij en ik vegaburger. Ik heb alleen vegaburger opgegeten want voelde mij niet lekker, in de ochtend en in de avond heb ik kaascroissaintjes gehad.
Vandaag warmen de mannen de stamppot op en ik weet niet wat ik eet, zou naar mijn moeder...

----------


## fc339044

aan Luuss0404,vandaag wordt het gebraden eend met boontjes en gebakken aardappelen.groetjes nog

----------


## Agnes574

Vanmiddag om boodschappen, dus we zien wel wat het wordt  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Heb gisteren gehakt uit de diepvries gelegd, ofwel word het selder met balletjes, ofwel word het pasta.

----------


## Suske'52

vis -slaatje-aard. 

des. rijstpudding

----------


## christel1

gevulde paprika's met aardappelen-rijst en tomatensaus

----------


## fc339044

aan Christel/1,lekker gevulde paprika's.maar is dat aardappelen en rijst?of aardappelen of rijst.groetjes.

----------


## christel1

Voor mij was het aardappelen,voor mijn zoon rijst en aardappelen en voor mijn dochter enkel rijst, ja ingewikkeld he

----------


## fc339044

aan Christel/1,bedankt,nu is het begrepen.wij eten vandaag aardappelen,konijn,. witte kolen.eerst nog brocoli soup.groetjes nog

----------


## Suske'52

visschotel- slaatje aard.

des.gebakken peren met amandelpoeder 

morgen buiten de deur met dochter  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

vissticks met aardappelen wortelen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Diepvries Pizza van Dr Oetker smaak: Formaggi.....

toetje: rijstevla.... :Wink: 

Gisteren: Kant en klare Bami met satestokjes....+ aarbeientoetje...

----------


## fc339044

aan Suske52,visschotel enz..vind ik ook lekker,smakelijk.vandaag bij ons kip,gestooft witlof,gebakken aardappelen.groetjes nog.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik eet: witte pandang Rijst met gebakken kipfilets met roerbaksaus van C1000 Babi Ketjapsaus, deze erdoor roeren...verder eet ik er eikenbladsla bij met snoeptomaatjes en een fijn uitje en papika met een dressing erover....

Rode wijn erbij....Eet smakelijk allemaal èn een fijne avond gewenst  :Big Grin:  Liefs Elisa

Suske: gebakken Peren met amandelpoeder erover klinkt zeer lekker.... :Wink:  het doet mij denken aan vroeger toen ik nog in een centrale keuken werkte van een klein ziekenhuis...ze( de patienten) kregen peer in een bakje met chocolademouse erover en indien gewenst een toefje slagroom...dank je Suske..

----------


## Sylvia93

Brood  :Wink:  @ Elisa jij ook fijne avond!

----------


## Agnes574

frieten van de frituur ... eens per jaar na een grote vis-meeting (zaterdag) doen we dat met een grote groep...
Al dat vet in m'n lijf voelt echter niet fijn aan... dulcolaxje nemen, voel ik me morgen weer beter!!  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@  :Smile:  Elisabeth, zie vd. peren bij de recepten , erg lekker ....... :Wink:  

vnd. gegratineerde aard.-lamsrug-warme groenten, witloof-spruitje . 

-een goed flesje wijn :Stick Out Tongue: 

- dessert-sorbet-ijs  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

Woensdag opgebakken aardappels met groenteburger en salade/rauwkost.
Donderdag broodjes.
Vrijdag kaasfondue.
Gister roerbakei met kaas en banaan.
Vandaag geen idee...

----------


## christel1

ofwel spaghetti bolognaise ofwel frietjes met kippepasteitje, we zijn er nog niet uit, ik zou liever frietjes eten, heb er zin in

----------


## fc339044

aan Suske52,vandaag erwtensoep,wortelstamppot met kalfsvleesstoofpotje.groetjes nog

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister pasta kaas rondjes met groentes en kruidenroomsaus. Pap en broertje broodje hamburger en mini pizza's hawai (kaas, tomaat, ananas, ham van piccolini ofzo)
Vandaag geen idee...

----------


## Suske'52

:Smile: fc339044, wortelstoemp met kalfsstoofpotje lijkt me heerlijk smakelijk en winters.... 

 :Smile: @ Luuss, bij jullie eet ieder verschillend , ja, ieder zijn smaak zekers ....grtjs  :Big Grin:  Suske 

vnd. pasta -pikante tomatensaus met balletjes 

des.- soesjes

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Ghehe nee pap dacht dat de mini pizza's vegetarisch waren maar dat was dus niet zo, wou hij speciaal chinees bestellen maar we hadden nog pasta en groente en tonijn dus heb ik zelf wat in elkaar geflanst  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi lady's èn man....wat hebben jullie allemaal lekker gegeten zeg dit weekend en nù....brood is òòk altijd lekker en gemakkelijk op zijn tijd...lekker Sylvia....

Agnes: ik moest lachen om je dulcolaxje...ha,ha,ha,...je hebt gelijk als het je dwars zit, open maken die pillenkast....fijn dat iedereen zo veel in huis heeft...( ikke ook)

Suske: bedankt voor de tip over de peren...je bracht een herrinnering in mij boven, een leuke! ik woonde toen in Harderwijk vlakbij de Orca èn de flippers, het dolfinarium...

Luuss: leuk dat je zo improviseert met het eten voor je pap en je broer èn jezelf...mooi....

vandaag heb ik de frituurpan met grote tegenzin  :Big Grin:  schoongepoetst....brrr wat een rotklus.....dus eerdaags ga ik patatten eten....vanavond wordt het denk ik: aardappelen+witlof+een slavink.... dessert: vruchtentoetje.....

Bon appetit lieve mensen.....smullen maar..... :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Bruin brood met heerlijke préparé (filet americain) van de natuurslager ... verder wat joghurtdrink en joghurtjes  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

Puree-snijbonen-braadworst 

des.-koffie met pralines

----------


## dotito

vanavond gaan we iets eten voor mijn dochter haar verjaardag, waar weten we nog niet.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisbeth,
Sjah op zondag is er geen winkel open en vind afhaal meestal niet zo lekker en is prijzig, dus maak ik liever iets met dingen die we in huis hebben  :Wink: 

Maandag stamppot. (pap gemaakt)
Dinsdag mie met omelet en groenten en garnalen. (pap gemaakt)
Woensdag soep en tosti's.
Vandaag pizza gegeten bij een vriend.
Morgen heeft mijn broertje een kerstetentje van zijn vrijw. werk dus denk dat pap en ik iets makkelijks gaan eten en zaterdag eet ik samen met mijn broertje want dan is pap weg.

----------


## anMa

Kippensoep met prei
Spercieboontjes puree en viscuisine van iglo
Yoghurt/gelevla
AnMa

----------


## gossie

Kapucijnerschotel en yoghurt toe.

----------


## Suske'52

vnd. rode kool - aard.-kotelet 
des.- frangipanne 

morgen- gebakken aard.-met groentenomelet 

des.- soesje-rozijnenkoek

----------


## fc339044

aan Suske52,vandaag aardappelen,spuiten met varkenskotteletten.groetjes nog.

----------


## Agnes574

Gemarineerde rumsteak met frietjes en witloof-salade  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

-LASAGNE-(zat al in de diepvries ) vnd. lekker lui....

-des./ irisch koffie met versnaperingen ......

----------


## Ronald68

te veel....
Wat een rot maand december...

----------


## sietske763

shakes en vlees

hoe gaat het met je gewicht ronald??

----------


## fc339044

aan Sietske763,vandaag wordt het aardappelen,spinazie en vis.groetjes nog

----------


## Agnes574

Vriend kalkoenschnitzels met groentjes en kroketten of krieltjes ...
Ik wil iets van pasta ofzo .. of gewoon brood!!

Gister een té grote rum-steak gegeten ... even letterlijk buik vol van vlees  :Big Grin:

----------


## fc339044

aan Agnes574,menu vriend zie ik ook wel zitten,een (te)grote rum-steak, super lekker,die bak ik altijd met veel boter waar ik dan brood in sop(mijn lievelingskost).groetjes nog

----------


## Luuss0404

Vrijdag hebben pap en ik gebakken aardappels met rauwkost vd groenteboer en ik vegaburger en pap kip cordon bleu gehad.
Zaterdag hebben broertje en ik soep en tosti's gehad.
Zondag heeft pap aardappels met boontjes en zalmsnippers voor mij en beenham voor de jongens gemaakt.
Gister hebben pap en broertje gekookt. Ze hebben zelf aardappelkrieltjes gekruid, we kregen er sla bij van rucola melange met komkommer, kaas en perzik erdoor, pap en broertje hadden gekruide kippepoten en rolladeschijf en ik had vegaburger en kaassoufle  :Smile: 
Geen idee wat we vandaag eten, broertje en ik eten morgen met zijn beiden want dan heeft pap van het werk kerstetentje bij de Chinees (waarom zijn die kerstetentjes altijd bij de Chinees?). Eigenlijk wil ik wel burrito's ofzo eten vandaag want dat is eht te lang geleden...

----------


## fc339044

aan Luuss0404,vandaag was het gebakken aadappelen,rode biet en kippenborstlapjes.groetjes nog

----------


## Luuss0404

@ fc339044,
Lekker hoor! Wij hebben al heel lang geen rode bietjes gegeten...

Gister hebben we lekker burrito's gegeten  :Big Grin:  Mexicaanse roerbakgroenten met wat mais erdoor en dan kalkoenreepjes voor paps en broertje en tonijn (uit blik) voor mij en pap en broertje. Heerlijk pittige saus erbij en wat kaas erdoor, yummie!
Vandaag eet ik in mijn eentje, dus dat wordt rucolasla met paprika en kaas en komkommer en broodjes uit de oven sinds we dat nog in huis hebben  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

mosselen denk ik...

----------


## fc339044

aan Luuss0404,roerbakgroenten,kalkoenreepjes,lekker.va ndaag wordt het gekookte aardappelen,gestoofde spruitjes met spek en worsten.groetjes nog.

----------


## fc339044

aan Agnes574,mosselen zeer lekker,maar is het saisoen nog niet voorbij?heb 3 weken geleden mosselen gekookt,waren grote schelpen maar zaten nog niet half vol.ik wens natuurlijk dat ze bij jullie groter zijn.groetjes nog.

----------


## Luuss0404

aan fc339044, hm lekker spruitjes  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

ik ga een low carb brood bakken, heerlijk, ik zit nu in fase 2 van atkins en mag nu dus atkins brood, heerlijk!!!!eindelijk weer wat anders

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag aardappelen, wortelen, krulsalade met snoeptomaatjes, paprika, uitje, en fetakaas...

Sietske: wat hèèrlijk dat je nu in fase 2 terecht komt van Dr Atkins....Zet hem op en sterkte ermee....dapper hoor....eet ze lekker.... :Wink: 

Ronald68: ja dit is een super moeilijke tijd ivm eten....voorals als je zo hard gelijnd hebt....sterkte ermee....af en toe mag toch wel?..... :Wink:

----------


## fc339044

aan Elisabeth9,vandaag aardappel wortelen puree met kippenlapjes.groetjes nog.

----------


## sietske763

@elisabeth,
nou tis veel meer dan alleen brood gegeten................sloeg weer eens helemaal door......appeltaarten enz.
dus ga maar even niet op weegschaal staan.

----------


## christel1

Ach Sietske voor 1 keer kan dat geen kwaad eens zondigen, anders hou je dat nooit vol en zoveel zal er nu ook wel weer niet bij zijn zeker van appeltaart....Appels zijn gezond moet je maar denken.... 
Vandaag steak met frietjes en peperroom en voor 1 keer een dessert, een kerstbuche maar dan een kleintje

----------


## gossie

kerststol met echte amandelspijs

----------


## Luuss0404

Donderdag bij de mexicaan uit eten geweest  :Smile: 
Gister had pap gebakken vis gemaakt met groenten.
Vandaag eet ik bij beste vriendin dus weet niet wat het wordt.
Morgen lekker gourmetten met pap en goede vriend.

----------


## Ronald68

Het is de bedoeling dat ik rollade beenham en biefstuk klaar ga maken met broccoli en boontjes. Ook nog kriel aardappeltjes en ijs toe. Mocht het niet lukken: patat met frikandel.

----------


## christel1

@Ronald, hopelijk dat het lukt.... 
Hier wordt het escalope à la mozarella, mijn ventje pasta en ik kroketten, ben zo geen pasta eter

----------


## fc339044

aan sietske 763,ben 3 dagen kerstmis gaan vieren bij mijn famillie in maastricht,bijna niets anders gedaan dan lekker gegeten en gedronken,was zeer tof,maar durf voorlopig best niet op de weegschaal gaan staan.groetjes nog

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Hoop dat het gelukt is en gesmaakt heeft  :Wink: 

@ Christel,
Ah wij zijn dus niet de enigen met meerdere menu's  :Wink: 

@ Fc339044,
Gezellig dat je bij familie was! Haha nee na al dat lekkere eten kan je beter even de weegschaal mijden  :Wink: 

Gister bij beste vriendin gegourmet met vlees en vis en stokbrood met salades en sla  :Smile: 
Vandaag thuis gegourmet met vis, vlees, groenten, aardappelschijfjes, stokbrood, toosjes en salades/kruidenboters, is nog over dus morgen weer  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## fc339044

aan Luuss,gourmetten met vlees vis ezv...zal zeker gesmaakt hebben.vandaag bij ons soberder,(weegschaal weet je wel)dus aardappelen,wortelen en vis.groetjes nog.

----------


## fc339044

aan Ronald,hopelijk lukt het eerste,lijkt me super lekker.maar met het tweede lijkt mij zeker ook niets mis.groetjes nog.

----------


## sietske763

hallo fc339044
ik ga net als jij maar ff niet op de weegschaal......
t helpt niet helemaal......voel het aan mn kleren!

----------


## fc339044

aan Sietske,goed gezien want als je daar te fanatiek mee bezig bent moeten wij konijnenkost eten en veel lekkere dingen laten.toch moet ik er iets rekening mee houden voor mijn colestorol normaal te houden.groetjes nog

----------


## Luuss0404

aan fc339044,
het gourmetten voor 3dagen op rij heeft zeker gesmaakt, ik eet zelf geen vlees dus compenseerd dat met veel vis en groenten  :Wink: 
aardappelen, wortelen en vis zijn ook erg lekker!

haha sietske toch, als het maar gesmaakt heeft  :Wink:  goede voornemen van veel mensen is ook lijnen maar dat is elk jaar na de feestdagen (achja eetdagen is misschien betere benaming  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fc339044

aan Luuss0404,geen of minder vlees eten zouden meer mensen moeten doen,vis is minder ongezond en zeker even lekker.menu voor vandaag,wij gaan nog schoppen zullen waarschijnlijk ergens onderweg eten.groetjes nog.

----------


## sietske763

hey luuss, heb je leuke/mooie dagen gehad?
en 3x gegourmet???
nou ja, vis en veel groenten zijn gezond toch??
nog een paar weekjes meid.....een goed vooruitzicht, windesheim!!!
heb je daar nu alles klaar voor?
sorry k zit in een eettopic......maar ben natuurlijk wel blij voor je!!!!

----------


## sietske763

ik eet vandaag weer atkins low carb brood,
lukt me niet meer om zo streng te zijn...eet de hele dag (gi ook)low carb en s,avonds zit ik nog aan de rest van de baileys, mierzoet en vreselijk veel KH maar tis zo lekker!!

----------


## Suske'52

@sietske763 :Smile: ,nogal wat KH. zeg .....zoet ...... :Confused: Maar als je geniet ... fijn .... 

Hier is het SOEP en nog eens SOEP om de KH. weg te werken ....... en FRUIT geen desserts tot eindjaar, man moet niet zagen ...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ fc339044, 
Vis is zeker lekker, gelukkig vind niet iedereen dat anders raakt de vis ook op ...
Hopelijk heb je ergens iets lekker kunnen eten!

@ Sietske,
Ja 3x gegourmet, 2x thuis want vis en vlees weggooien is jammer, pap maakt van overgebleven groenten en champignons vandaag extra gevulde groentensoep en dan eten we er stokbrood bij om salades op te maken  :Wink: 
Ach low carb brood en groenten erbij die je lekker vind en af en toe eens wat lekkers erbij mag prima hoor  :Wink: 

@ Suske,
Soep is ook erg lekker ach en fruit kan ook erg lekker zijn  :Wink:

----------


## fc339044

aan Luuss0404,heb juist brood gegeten thuis,kreeg onverwachts bezoek maar nu vertrek ik anders is de dag om.eten straks komt wel goed denk ik,genoeg te vinden in het schoppingsenter.groetjes nog.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag word het hier een kleinigheid gaan eten in de kliniek moet sevens een NMR laten nemen juist niets voor mij.
heb claustrofobie vandaar, begin al te hyperventileren als ik er aan denk. Ga op voorhand een halve temesta nemen anders begin ik helemaal te flippen.

----------


## sietske763

> @sietske763,nogal wat KH. zeg .....zoet ......Maar als je geniet ... fijn .... 
> 
> Hier is het SOEP en nog eens SOEP om de KH. weg te werken ....... en FRUIT geen desserts tot eindjaar, man moet niet zagen ......


hey suske,
wat voor soep eet je dan???
mijn KH vrije soep is niet echt heel lekker
geen vermicelli(zit KH in)weinig groenten, wel veel kip,
miss kan ik van jouw soep nog wat opsteken.
of moet dat in recepten topic????
in fruit zitten veel vruchtensuikers die in het lichaam worden omgezet in KH

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo allemaal.....eet smakelijk gewenst....

Ik las over Appeltaart met slagroom wellicht? ( Sietske) ha,ha,....zalig meid, ik hoop dat je er lekker van gesmuld hebt en iedereen thuis met de feestdagen...ik heb matig gegeten beide kerstdagen...
vandaag wordt het rundergoulash uit blik + witte pandan rijst en lekkere sla met allerlei lekkers erop + dressing vanille toetje toe...bon appetit Dag lekkerbekkies...Liefs Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## fc339044

aan Dotito,wens je veel moed met dat onderzoek.als het voorbij is denk je waaschijnlijk zo erg was het ook weer niet(ik ben van alle onderzoeken ook niet gek,maar alsik er ben wordt ik kalmer)groetjes nog.

----------


## Suske'52

@sietske763 :Smile: staat onder rubriek lekkere recepten op 12-10-09 onder vroegere naam Lara'52 -echtgenoot houd daarmee zijn gewicht al een 10 tal jaar goed onder controle ...... nochtans is hij een zoet - lekkerbek .......maar na een paar dagen moet hij verplicht van mij aan de soep ......lukt wel altijd niet :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ,vroeger wanneer hij werkte ging dat vlot ,nu op pensioen en veel vrije tijd vlot dit minder .....vele uitstapjes brengt dit mee.... :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Dinsdag pizza, woensdag kinderquiche, gister pizza en vandaag geen idee...

----------


## fc339044

aan Luuss0404,vrijdag vis,vlees op steengrill met allerlei koude groenten.groetjes nog.

----------


## sietske763

heb verschrikkelijk veel verse oliebollen gegeten(oud jaar festijn bij schoonmoeder, tig oliebollen bakken)
dus doe het vandaag maar rustig aan.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ fc339044, lekker!

@ Sietske, zelfgemaakte oliebollen zijn ook wel zo lekker  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Al 2 dagen kant en klare bami gegeten omdat ik zo'n pijn heb aan beide armen, mààr het smaakt redelijk goed èn handig toch?
vandaag weet ik het niet, dat is dus een verrassing  :Big Grin: 
wat oliebolen betreft: holimoosie Sietske...ja eigengemaakte zijn het lekkerst... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Prettige luie dag allemaal, ik ben blij dat het nog een zondag is...Liefssssss

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister en eergister tosti's en afbkstokbrood met salades en kruidenboters.

----------


## gossie

erwtensoep

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister heet mijn pap gemaakt zelfgekruide kriel aardappeltjes met een roerbak van spinazie, boontjes, champignons, paprika en zalm  :Smile:

----------


## fc339044

aan Luuss,ziet er lekker uit,vooral die verschillende groenten lijkt me wat.bij ons aardappelen met gestoofd witlof en varkensworsten.groetjes nog.

----------


## Suske'52

-frietjes-steak-fijn gesneden witloof met mayon. 

-des.schachertorte  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ fc339044, jou menu klinkt ook lekker!

@ Suske, ik hoop dat het gesmaakt heeft!

Gister viscuisine met brocolli gegeten, lekker kant en klaar  :Wink:  
Vandaag ga ik maar eens iets lekkers koken, weet nog niet wat...

----------


## Elisabeth9

vandaag lees ik wat jullie allemaal voor lekkers hebben gegeten/gemaakt, tjonge ik moet er wel om lachen...bij allen klinkt het zeer smakelijk en Suske is van de lekkere desserts  :Big Grin:  zalig hoor, en de rest van jullie vrouwen en meneer fc smikkelen eveneens zalig....

ik weet niet wat ik vandaag eet....ik zal het eens bekijken...elke dag als ik wat wilde koken komt er soms wat tussen....geeft niet, maar dan pas ik mijn patroon wat aan....het komt wel weer goed...ik ben blij dat de feestdagen voorbij zijn en alles weer "normaler" lijkt te worden...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

pffffffffffffffffff zeer ws wordt het weer een taart!
heb daar echt zin in!
info voor elisa;; een orsalino taartje van van orsouw!
ben ff helemaal zat van KH en Kcal.

----------


## Ronald68

Vette bek. En dat op een doordeweekse dag, dan smaakt het extra lekker.

----------


## dotito

Selder met balletjes in tomaat met aardappelen. Ventje gaat koken ben te moe vandaag, en teveel rugpijn.

----------


## sietske763

toch de verleiding weerstaan,
heb een heleboel fruit gegeten.

----------


## sietske763

> Vette bek. En dat op een doordeweekse dag, dan smaakt het extra lekker.


hoe is het met je gewicht ronald??

----------


## fc339044

aan Luuss,vandaag was het aardappelpuree met wortelen en vis in prei saus.groetjes nog

----------


## Luuss0404

aan fc339044, klinkt erg lekker! Welke vissoort heb je gehad?

Vandaag werd het stamppot boerenkool, was nog over van gister van pap en broertje... dus morgen ga ik pasta maken.

----------


## fc339044

aan Luuss0404,stamppot boerenkool zeer lekker,eten wij dikwijls met rookspek en rookworst.de vis gisteren waren zalmmoten.groetjes nog

----------


## Suske'52

gist.-kaasschotel-noten-fruit...wijntje 

des.-rijstpudding 

vand.- kabeljauw met ham -pasta 

des. sabyon met perzik  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

tjeetje suske,
wat zet jij uitgebreide maaltijden op tafel!
hoe lang sta jij wel niet in de keuken....?

----------


## fc339044

aan Suske'52,wat een maaltijden,wie bij jou woond zit in een 5 sterren hotel,ik stel me voor als ik dat moet maken de dag half voorbij is.toch proficiat met je menu.groetjes nog.

----------


## Suske'52

JA ,mijn man eet graag en ik kook en bak graag ......mits hulp van hem wel  :Smile:  :Wink:  maar zo veel tijd vraagt dit niet want ik kan vrij goed organiseren om op zo weinig mogelijke tijd klaar te zijn , heb altijd een gezin van 5 pers. gehad + een buurjongen+ vriendjes dochters ......kook nu nog altijd of ik heb een groot gezin (man zegt dan :'t is vr. de hele straat zekers .... :Big Grin:  o.a. wanneer ik vnd. kook ben ik al aan 't denken vr. morgen en zet ik al misschien een pot op 't vuur .; of in dubbele portie koken en één invriezen .... :Wink: )ik heb in het verleden van vrienden ook die opmerkingen al gekregen ,als er vergaderingen thuis plaats vinden( vr mans vrienden ) dan beginnen die een paar dagen op voorhand te regime ......en elke keer komen ze in gewicht bij ha ha ..... :Big Grin:

----------


## fc339044

aan Suske'52,na je maaltijden te hebben gelezen denk ik dat het meer dan normaal is dat ze elke keer terug komen.verder nog veel kookplezier.groetjes nog.

----------


## Ronald68

@ Sietske,
Door de Kerst en vooral door oliebollen weer wat gestegen, maar het daalt al weer. December is een lastige maand wat lijnen betreft. Volgende weer mag ik weer wegen  :Frown:

----------


## Ronald68

Sla met een saté burger en geen aardappels

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ja die Suske52: is een keukenprinses...leuk dat het met zoveel liefde bereid wordt! Toppie  :Wink: 

Sietske: hey wijffie je kent mij al aardig....ik vindt inderdaad de brokkeltaart (Orsolino/Hazelino) van Orsouw het lekkerst....thuis worden we er allemaal blij van...het liefst een groot stuk, hihi verrukkelijk....ik heb het al hèèl lang niet meer gegeten..aangezien ik tevens een spastische dikke darm heb let ik regelmatig op mijn eten...ik kan beter tegen vet dan zoetigheid, maar ik lust het wel graag  :Big Grin:  trouwens dapper dat je fruit hebt gegeten...goed zo dame, nog ff volhouden voor de bruiloft? Ronald schrijft: lekker een vette bek....ha,ha,..ik heb al weken zin in patatten, Oma frieten van Aviko liggen al in de vriezer, nu de rest nog....

Gezellige avond allemaal en smikkel ze lekker....

ehhh och ja....Ik ga Wildgourmetten bij de buurman aan de overkant, en neem mijn hondje Bhody mee, ha,ha,...dus gezellig aan de dis/tafel zitten, niet in het natuurreservaat...ach en dan eet je er wat stokbrood bij en Rundersalade etc...niet teveel, maar wel gezellig.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

nou, veel plezier vanavond met gourmetten!
en de orsolino heb ik vanmiddag nog gekocht en zit er al in....
mn eigen schuld dat ik nu niet heel erg lekker ben

----------


## christel1

Ik denk dat ik ongeveer 3 keer per jaar een stukje taart eet eigenlijk.... de bakker heeft geen goeie klant aan mij wat dat betreft. Als ik aan de desserts nog maar denk van Suske dan denk ik dat je me na een paar maand kan rollen. Ben eigenlijk maar een klein eterken, met 3 stukken aardappel een klein stukje vlees maar wel een goeie portie groenten heb ik al meer dan genoeg. 
Vanavond was het voor mij, aardappelen (morgen opgebakken aardappelen), schorseneren en een varkenslapje en daar heeft mijn hond dan nog van meegegeten.... geen desert dus.....

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister had ik vegetarische loempia, pap kippesoep en loempia en broertje haaievinnensoep en loempia, pap had chinees gehaald  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Weinig... vanaf de kerst komt alles er meteen weer uit (stress/verdriet/oververmoeidheid)..
Wél goed voor de lijn  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
He vervelend dat alles er weer uit komt... veel water drinken en niet te zwaar eten, meestal als ik mij niet lekker voel dan wordt het cracker met kaas of klein beetje pasta (ligt verteerbaar zegt men) Sterkte!

----------


## Agnes574

Komt wel goed lieve Luuss!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

dunne worst met bloemkool en witte saus en aardappelen.

----------


## Suske'52

-gist. groentensoep 
-des.appelcake 

-vnd. garnalensla  :Stick Out Tongue:  
-des.pannekoek met ijs 

-zat. aard.wortels-kalfskotelet 
- eten en drinken op kerstboomverbranding ...... :Smile:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ronald68

Ga uit eten, dus moet maar zien wat er op de kaart staat. In ieder geval een biertje er bij.

@ Suske,
Wij zetten morgen de boom weer in de tuin, voor volgend jaar maar weer. Spaart weer €6,- uit  :Wink: .

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik eet vanavond Oma's Frieten van Aviko en een Picanto van Mora....mèt appelmoes en veel smurrie....de frituur staat nu aan, ik wacht totdat het wekkertje afloopt en dan gaan de friten erin....hmmm ik kan niet wachten, ik had het al weken uitgesteld, maar vandaag gaan we lekker smikkelen....jammie....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald, 
En waar ben je uit eten geweest en wat voor lekkers heb je gegeten?

Gister had pap champignonnensoep gemaakt met paprika en daarbij hadden we afbakbroodjes, ik lekker met gorgonzolla  :Smile: 
Vandaag zou ik patatjes eten op de stadjermarkt, maarja daar kon/kan ik niet heen dus het wordt waarschijnlijk kant-en-klare kaasbroodjes en/of afbakbroodjes met gorgonzolla...

----------


## dotito

aardappelen met appelmoes en kipfilet.

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag wil pap hachee eten met aardappels en groente en dan voor mij iets vegetarisch of visachtigs erbij, heb er weinig zin in...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag word het hier pekesstoemp tussen een boterham met pickels mmm... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fc339044

aan Luuss0404,vandaag wordt het witlof in hesp gerold met kaassaus en aardappel schijfjes.(hopelijk geen domme vraag maar wat is hachee?)groetjes nog.

----------


## Oki07

Hachee is gestoofd rundvlees met uien en oa laurier en kruidnagel.

Ik vraag mij af wat pekesstoemp is? Al gelezen inmiddels. Wortelstamppot. Is dat weer wat anders dan hutspot?

----------


## fc339044

aan okio7,bedankt,dat weet ik dan weeral.ziet er nog lekker uit ook.wortelstamppot maken wij als volgt,aardappelen+wortelen+ui+klontje boter,dan het geheel gaar stoven daarna kruiden en beetje melk toevoegen en fijnstampen.groetjes nog.

----------


## christel1

hachee is dan bij ons gewoon rundsstoofvlees.... 
Het recept van hutsepot staat bij "lekkere recepten), heb het er eens opgezet onder vlaamse hutsepot...

----------


## Suske'52

@RONALD  :Smile:  Deden wij vroeger ook ... :Wink: nu wordt er hier ten huize geen meer gezet daar we elk jaar al een 8 tal dagen weg zijn ( tijdens kerstvacantie) .....juist nog wat andere versiering en verlichting ....de kerstboomverbranding .... dat zijn de bomen die op de stoep in stad stonden :Wink:  

gist . -scampies met pikante saus - tagiattelli 

des.- mattentaart 

vand.- lasagne- 

des.-perenclafoutis  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gisteren gegeten: Gepaneerde schnitzel met ham en kaas, spercibonen en aardappelen...dessert-griesmeelvla  :Embarrassment: 

Vandaag: spriaal macaroni met biologische pittige tofu, met gourget, tomaten, uit, knoflook, bereid met portugese kruiden, wat basilicum erdoor er geserveerd met chilisaus. toetje eet ik straks.  :Big Grin: 

Do: pekesstoemp tussen een boterham met pickels... :Wink:  wat is dat?????? ik hoor het graag vna je...doegieeeeeeeee

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Dat is wortelstampot tussen een boterham met een sausje (pickels) er tussen lekker  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  mmm

Vanavond word het hier prei met aard en een ardeense hamburger.

----------


## sietske763

erwtensoep van de slager

----------


## Oki07

@ ditito is pickels misschien wat nl'ers kennen als http://www.google.nl/images?hl=nl&gb...y&spell=1&sa=X

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister opgebakken aardappels, rostirondjes, sla en vegaburger voor mij en kippepoten voor pap en broertje.

----------


## dotito

@Oki,

Ja dat is het"lekkere pickels", maar dan wel de Belgische van het merk Devos Lemmens heerlijk gewoon mm :Stick Out Tongue: .....
Vroeger als kind at ik bijna bij alles pickels, en bij sommige dingen is dat nog altijd zo gebleven, zoals bij "pekesstoemp" :Big Grin: 
En is ook zo dat pickels één van de weinige sausen is, met weinig calorieen.

----------


## Oki07

Ik heb nog nooit pickels/piccalilly op. Ik vind het er zo vies uitzien, maar misschien moet ik het toch eens proberen. Ik heb vaak de mayo van D&L; is wat zuriger dan de nl mayo.

----------


## dotito

@Oki,

Ach daar moet je gewoon niet naar zien, gewoon eens een keertje proberen, maar wel die van Devos Lemmens. Ik denk wel dat pickels of piccalilly wel niet zelfde is.
Ja NL mayo is anders dan de Belgische hé, maar daar heb je ook veel soorten in.

----------


## Oki07

Maar als je in België een patatje met mayo besteld, is het altijd lekkere mayo. In NL bestel je mayo, maar krijg je dan fritessaus en fritessaus is misschien beter voor de lijn, maar niet lekker (vind ik).
Ik ga op zoek naar de pickels van D&L!

----------


## dotito

Dat klopt; is NL is het idd fritesaus, smaakt gewoon anders. Jullie als NL lusten wel graag onze frieten hé!
Belgie is gekend voor zijn lekkere frieten, krijg er al zin in  :Stick Out Tongue: mm

----------


## Oki07

Frieten én belgische biertjes!! En mijn vrienden zijn ook dol op mossels en gentse waterzooi, maar als vegetariër eet ik dat niet.

----------


## dotito

mmm  :Stick Out Tongue: mosselen met friet, lekker en daar een biertje bij. Onlangs heb ik de suppermarkt een biertje gekocht, was in aanbieding"grimbergen",weet niet of je dat kent, maar dan het donker bier daar van. Dat heeft mij gesmaakt :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 't was zo lang geleden dat ik er nog eens een had gedronken.
Weet je; je krijgt er met de feestdagen altijd een glas bij en dan vind ik dat dat nog beter smaakt.
Normaal koop ik meestal donker bier voor bij mijn stoofvlees te doen, of voor bij wild, is ook heel lekker.

----------


## Oki07

Ik heb laatst idd stoofvlees met een donker trappisten biertje gemaakt. Smaakte heel goed, zeiden mijn eters.

----------


## christel1

Ik eet liever de picallili van L'étoile, ik vind die lekkerder dan de pickels van De Vos Lemmens, is wel nog een andere smaak hoor, picanter eigenlijk, maar ieder zijn eigen smaak he, lekker op een boterham met ham en kaas en daar een dikke laag piccalili op. Ik eet ook wel graag de frietsaus van de NL, is zoeter van smaak dan de mayonaise van bij ons. Voor mijn stoofvlees gebruik ik altijd het donkere zoete bier van Pied boeuf, ik weet niet of ze dat in NL hebben. In de zomer drink ik graag eens een Hoegaarden Rosé, is meer een vrouwenbiertje eigenlijk, ook wat zoet van smaak. 
Vanavond is het vis met aardappelen en vissaus en andijvie in roomsaus...

----------


## dotito

Vanavond word het hier gebakken witloof met rode aardappelen en kalkoenschnitzel.

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister afbakbroodjes met gorgonzolla voor mij en paps en broertje hadden kant en klare lasagne.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gisteren: een kliekje ( wat overgebleven is) Macaroni van 10/1/11

vandaag: nog niet echt over nagedacht.tartaar met bieten en aardappelen wellicht? :Stick Out Tongue: 

ps: Do: nog bedankt voor je antwoord...wortel....tussen je boterham met saus....klinkt apart.. :Big Grin: 
leuk al die antwoorden van hierboven over de sausen....ha,ha,.. :Wink:  bedankt lady's

----------


## Suske'52

-gist. groentensoep 

-des.-chocoladevla 

-vnd.- pompoen-witloofsoep 

-des. -pannekoek 

- morgen - croque-monsieur met slaatje ....

-des.confituurtaart

----------


## dotito

Hier word het een weight wachters menu voor mij, en voor mijn ventje een lasagne. Gisteren meegebracht van de supermarkt, voel me te moe om te koken.

----------


## Agnes574

spaghetti ... schoonma heeft gister saus gebracht; lekker makkelijk!!  :Wink:

----------


## fc339044

vandaag spaghettie met gehaktballen.groetjes

----------


## Suske'52

-vndg.kip-witloof-aard. 

- des.-soesjes....voor mijn man  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

-morgen-konijn-frietjes )perzik blik 

-des. Irisch koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fc339044

aan Suske'52,vandaag was het gebakken rijst met allerlei groenten en roereieren.

----------


## Suske'52

@ fc  :Smile:  dat lijkt me zeer gezond  :Smile: en smakelijk , echtgenoot is nu frietjes aan 't bakken .....voor straks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Donderdag had pap macaroni gemaakt met voor hun hamblokjes en voor mij vegaburger.
Vrijdag heb ik met een vriend afbakstokbroodjes gegeten met roombrie, hawai salade (met papaya, ananas, wiskey etc, was erg lekker van de jumbo), kruidige geitenkaas, humus met zongedroomde tomaat en hij had nog kip salad met iets erdoor.
Zaterdag soep met broodjes gegeten thuis.
Gister croissaint warm gemaakt met kaas/pesto.
Vandaag hopelijk aardappels of stamppotje...

----------


## fc339044

vandaag aardappelen,boontjes,kookvis met mostaardsaus.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: hèèrlijk patatjes bakken èn eten...jij hebt altijd van die zalige desserts...toppie.. :Wink: 

Agnes/fc339044 jullie aten allebei spagetti opdezelfde dag...verrukkelijk vindt ik dat.wat een lieve schoonmama die saus komt brengen..hmmm  :Stick Out Tongue:  trouwens FC339044 kookvis met mostertsaus lijkt mij ook lekker.

Luuss: dat afbakstokbroodje met hèèl veel lekkere dingen erop, daar liep mij het water van in de mond...je hebt goed gesmikkeld al die dagen, ha,ha,..mooi  :Big Grin: 

Vandaag eet ik simpel en gemakkelijk...witte pandan rijst, ragout uit blik en smaakvolle krulsla met allerlei groenten erop... :Embarrassment:  eet smakelijk allemaal....hoi

----------


## christel1

Vandaag aardappelen met witte kool en worst/hamburgers

----------


## gossie

Vandaag bietjes, aardappels en bal gehakt.
toe, m. yoghurt.

----------


## Suske'52

@Elisabeth  :Smile: , ja desserts ,dat is mijn man zijn tand zoals wij dat hier zeggen ...... :Big Grin:  als er eens een mindere dag is, loopt hij verloren, :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  zo gewend om altijd een extraatje te hebben een zoetebek ......  :Wink:  daarjuist om 10.00u al gevraagd om iets speciaals bij de koffie te nemen .... of wat er nog juist was ...... :Confused: ...... 

vnd- groentensoep 

des.-ananascake 


-morgen -gebakken aard.-pensen -compote 

-des.-chocolademousse

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister aardappels, rode bietjes en spinazie/kaas burger en paps en broertje shoarma erbij.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: wat leuk zo'n man hè? ach wat een smulpaap, het is leuk om hem te verwennen toch? met verrukkelijke desserts..jammie, krijg jij weer extra schoenen...ha,ha,..ach ik maak een grapje hoor.. :Big Grin: .

Luuss: Spinazie kaas burger...klinkt zalig....van AH? 

Ik weet nog niet wat ik vandaag eet....er liggen spruiten in de koelkast, en de sla moet op!!! ik zie het wel.....smakelijke maaltijd allen...... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

@Elisabeth  :Smile:  jij bent ook de plezantste thuis zeker ha ..ha  :Wink:  awel, eerlijk daar had ik nog niet aangedacht ....maar het hoeft niet hoor , ik begin al te zweten .... :Wink:  :Big Grin:  ook smakelijk  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Scampi diabolique denk ik met light-room en turks brood ipv frieten ...
Moregn rijst met kip en groentjes in een 'peppersweet-sauce' .. nog nooit gegeten die saus ,dus id afwachten  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Ja die spinazie kaas burger is van AH.

Dinsdag samen met een vriend stamppot andijvie met notenmelange en kaas gemaakt en gegeten.
Gister broodje met mozarella.
Vandaag geen idee

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: ha,ha,ha,...eerlijk gezegd zie ik sommige situatie's levendig voor mijn ogen...jou man die graag een speciaal toetje lust, en dan is er misschien eens niets of anders.... :Stick Out Tongue:  niet zweten hoor, dat doe ik wel met mijn opvliegerssssssss eet smakelijk dame.... :Big Grin: 

vandaag eet ik Pizza uit de vriezer....

Luuss: vandaag had AH leuke aanbiedingen van Valess....ff proeven die dingen binnenkort, ben benieuwd...smakelijk... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Ja van Valess heb ik eigenlijk alles al geprobeerd, AH eigen merk heeft toch meer variatie vind ik.

Vandaag had papa lasagne gemaakt met voor mij spinazie/kaas burger en voor hun chipolataworstjes

----------


## gossie

Vanavond had ik; sperciboontje, gehakt, uitje en sate saus met een aardappeltje.

----------


## Agnes574

Gemarineerde lamsrumsteak van de Renmans slagerij... dat vlees is niet goedkoop maar smelt gewoon op je tong...mmmm... met wat frieten voor vriendlief en salade!

Morgen uit eten naar het fonduehuis in Gent op de vrijdagsmarkt ivm iemand zijn verjaardag ... niet goedkoop daar;hoop maar dat het goed is!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Veel plezier met uit eten gaa, hopelijk is het eten lekker!

----------


## Agnes574

Eerst nog afwachten of ik meekan; ben opgestaan met redelijk wat pijn...
We zullen wel zien!

Iedereen, smakelijk vandaag!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes: Lamsrumsteak? nooit van gehoord maar klinkt spannend..."rum" jammie... :Smile: 
Balen van je been  :Frown:  , sterkte ermee, ik hoop dat je mee kunt naar het Fonduehuis in Gent..Liefssss 

Gossie: ik ben dol op spercibonen... :Wink: 

Luuss: ja dat vegetarische voedsel is lekker, bevalt mij goed, maar ik ken nog lang niet alles...ja hun eigen merk is veelzijdig volgens mij...jij weet dat al precies! Lasagna klinkt òòk zaligggggggg.... :Embarrassment: 

Ik eet vandaag zelfgemaakte Nasi....

Fijn weekend allemaal.... :Big Grin:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaaag heeerlijk broodje shoarma gehad :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Nog niks vandaag, komt eruit langs boven en onder, zie afreageerhoekje....

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben gister meegeweest; was goed en lekker eten!

Vandaag stoofvlees met frieten en salade.. zal vr mij mr een beetje zijn... en vanaf morgen weer shakes!!

----------


## Agnes574

Beterschap Christel; ken dat probleem!

----------


## gossie

Sterkte en beterschap Christel

Vanavond eet ik een stamppotje, rauwe andijvie met uitgebakken spekkies en runderrookworstje (vers)

----------


## Suske'52

-gist. witloof gegratineerd  :Stick Out Tongue:  + aard. 

des. confituurtaart 


-vnd. rijst.fijne groentjes in cocossaus met vis 

des. frangipanetaart 

-morgen - spaghetti 

des.- kersentaart

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisabeth  :Smile: heb even bij gelezen ik ben enkele dagen niet langs geweest .... awel, wat betreft mijn man als er bij uitzondering geen toetje meer is s'morgens om 10.00u bij de koffie .....dan voelt hij zich toch een sukkelaar..... hé hé ....en ik schep er genoegen in ,om hem een( beetje) op stang te jagen ....den sukkelaar .... :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Ja AH eigen merk is erg veelzijdig voor vegetarische producten en smaakt prima  :Smile:  Zijn veel mensen die denken dat je als vegetarier maar paar dingen kan eten, maar er zijn zoveel mogelijkheden en eigenlijk eet ik nu gevarieerder dan toen ik nog vlees at  :Wink: 

@ Christel,
He vervelend! Sterkte!

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat het uit eten gaan leuk en lekker was!  :Smile: 

Vrijdag opgebakken aardappels met sla, falafelballetjes voor mij en kip voor pap en broertje.
Zaterdag heeft pap macaroni gemaakt met gehaktballetjes en voor mij falafel.
Gister soep en afbakbrood met gorgonzolla en van die kant en klare kruidenstokbrood gehad.
Vandaag weet ik niet en morgen eet ik bij een oud collega/vriend die ik al te lang niet heb gezien  :Smile:

----------


## fc339044

vandaag gebakken aardappelen,gestoofde venkel met tomaten en vispannetje.

----------


## dotito

gisteren selder met balletjes in tomatensaus en aardappelen.

Vandaag word het kip sate met paprika's en ui (zelfgemaakt) met currysausje en ebly.

Morgen gebakken sardines in olijfolie met kommer,tomaat,ui en look.

@Elisa,

Lamsrumsteak kan je ook bij een marokaanse winkel verkrijgen, is veel goedkoper ginder.
Ga hier bij ons dat vlees ook altijd halen.

@Luuss,

AH leuke winkel  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Agnes574

shakes  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

-groentensoep 

-des.yoghurtcreme  :Stick Out Tongue:  

-morgen- kip met fruit -gebakken aard. 

-des. appelclafoutis  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

Maandag aardappels, spinazie, kaassoufle en pap en broertje saucijzen.
Gister restje macaroni opgemaakt met opgebakken aardappels en boontjes. 
Vandaag wou pap iets roerbakken...

----------


## fc339044

vandaag wortelstamppot met kookvis in preisaus.

----------


## Agnes574

shakes  :Big Grin: 

Klinkt goed fc; smakelijk!!

----------


## dotito

Spaans slaatje met kalkoen en frietjes

----------


## Agnes574

Ventje heeft gezegd iets klaar te maken; diepvries zit nog vol lekkere maaltijden !  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

vndg. loempia's - zoet-zure saus met groentjes en kalkoenblokjes 

des.- Irisch koffie 

-zat-zndg -buiten de deur gaan eten ...

----------


## christel1

mosselen met frietjes, hopelijk zijn ze nog lekker, anders zal het de laatste keer geweest zijn....

----------


## gossie

Uiensoep met broodje oude kaas.

----------


## dotito

Zaterdag broodje lamspitta gegeten.

Gisteren heb ik dan mihoen gemaakt met kip,groenten, en rivierkreeftjes was zeer lekker.

Vandaag word het een bereide maaltijd van de weight wachters moet straks naar de cursus vandaar.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vrijdag: Varkenshaas met aard en wortelen ( jammie) er "is"voor mij gekookt...(zalig)
Zaterdag: Turkse opgerolde pizza met allerlei lekkers erin gekocht
Zondag: Soep en brood

Maandag: Bami uit de vriezer met satestokjes.... :Big Grin:  ff makkelijk doen want ik ben erg moe  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

Woensdag nasi gegeten.
Donderdag met een vriend pizza wezen eten bij "buurman" (restaurant met lief personeel en lekker en goedkoop eten)
Vrijdag macaroni.
Zaterdag met pap in de stad een broodje bij de broodjeszaak gehad, hij kipsate en ik zalm/kruidenkaas en daarna thuis ook broodjes en champignonsoep gehad.
Zondag opgebakken aardappels, spinazie met tomaat/mozarella (van iglo uit de dieprvries, geen aanrader vind ik) en kaasoufle gegeten. Pap en broertje hadden varkensfilet met gehakt erin van de slager, maar bleek niet zo lekker.
Vandaag geen idee...

----------


## Oki07

Weet je wat wel lekker is (vind ik dan hè):de bladspinazie van iglo (daar zit geen saus bij en het is niet tot moes gesneden) mengen met de spinazie a la crème van iglo. Gewoon van ieder de helft. Dan heb je wel een romige smaak, maar is het geen soep.
Ook lekker door wat pasta met wat gebakken champinons + knoflook en geraspte kaas erover.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag geen idee.... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik heb nog vegetarisch vlees in de koelkast liggen, even een piepertje erbij koken en wat groente zoeken en klaar is kees.... :Big Grin: 

Luuss: heerlijk een kaassoufle....jammie

Oki07: klinkt lekker die spinazie, wel een idee.... :Wink:

----------


## christel1

spinazie, opgebakken aardappelen en schnitzel dat wordt het vandaag, had gisteren veel te veel aardappelen gekookt en die gaan niet in de vuilbak hier

----------


## gossie

@ Christel,
gelukkig maar dat overtollige aardappelen niet de vuilbak in gaan.! Daar zijn ze toch te duur voor.  :Wink: 

vanavond Pasta met gehakt en komkommer

----------


## Luuss0404

Maandag macaroni.
Gister heeft broertje macaroni gehad, pap laatste restje mcaroni en afbakbroodje gorgonzolla en ik afbakbroodje gorgonzolla en eentje met gewone kaas.
Vandaag... geen idee

----------


## dotito

scampi's in tomatensaus met rijst.

----------


## Agnes574

thee ; verder écht nergens zin in ...mss vanavond een boterham... ziekjes

----------


## christel1

Frietjes met steak en peperroom, heb daar nu al 14 dagen zin in en vandaag eindelijk eens mijn zin gekregen/gedaan...

----------


## Luuss0404

Woensdag stamppot andijvie met notenmelange en kaas, ik kaassoufle en pap en broertje saucijzen.
Gister poffertjes, pap heeft stamppot opgemaakt en broertje had tosti's.
Vandaag geen idee, waarschijnlijk makkelijk, ik weet ook niet of pap plannen heeft want die gaat eens in de 2 week bij een vriendin eten en dat is vandaag maar het is hier grijs, grauw en erg nat en veel wind.

----------


## Agnes574

> thee ; verder écht nergens zin in ...mss vanavond een boterham... ziekjes


Same today!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gatdarrie Agnes:  :Frown:  hopenlijk gaat dit gauw weer over bij jou....sterkte, je wordt zo slap als een vaatdoek als je niet kunt eten.... :Wink: 

IK eet sucadelap, zit nu in de pan nog te pruttelen...en daarbij spercibonen en een piepertje ( aardappel) vanille toetje als dessert.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Vanavond weer joghurt ... nog steeds géén honger..

----------


## christel1

Vandaag croque monsieur met een slaatje en tomaten en zoon ook aan de yoghurt denk ik, heb er al een pak in huis gehaald...

----------


## dotito

spinazie met aardappelen en vissticks

----------


## Luuss0404

Vrijdag soep met afbakbroodjes.
Zaterdag aardappel ovenschotel met groenten en vis.
Gister patatjes op de stadjersmarkt en thuis mozarella/spinazie/tomaat/kaas pizza met mijn broertje gedeeld.
Vandaag ravioli kaas/basilicum en tortelini kaas/spinazie, daarbij groenten, voor mij brocolli/kaas burger en pap en broertje geen idee...

----------


## fc339044

maandag,aardappelen,gestoofde venkel met tomaten en vis.

----------


## dotito

pekesstoemp met kippenworst

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dinsdag: Rundvlees met aardappelen en gekookte witlof.... :Wink: 

Fc339040: dat klinkt gezond je maaltijd van maandag.... :Embarrassment: 

Agnes: nou dat maagje van jou wil nog niet echt hè? :Frown:  jammer, beterschap maar weer, hopenlijk morgen ietsje beter... ellendig....

----------


## Agnes574

Vanmiddag klein beetje witloof in de hesp gegeten... maagje rommelt wat, maar vind dat zo lekker en was al van half 7 op!

----------


## fc339044

aan Agnes574,witlof in hesp gerold vind ik ook lekker,bij ons was het spaghetti vandaag.groetjes

----------


## gossie

Vanavond was het bouillon. Spercieboontjes, krieltjes en rollade.
Met yoghurt toe.

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister hadden pap en broertje eten van de Chinees gehaald en ik heb gebakken ei met kaas en banaan op brood gehad.
Vandaag geen idee.

----------


## fc339044

vandaag,frieten tomaten sla kipfillet

----------


## Suske'52

gist.-frietjes met eendenborst en witloof met mayo. 
des.-soesjes 

vnd.- vol-au-vent met puree 
des.- Irisch koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:  

morg.- groentensoep 
des.- pannenkoek met ijs

----------


## christel1

Vandaag zelf gemaakte moussaka en het was lekker...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Oh lekker moussaka, heb ik echt al heeeeel lang niet gehad  :Frown: 

Pap had vandaag witlofovenschotel gemaakt, ik nam er een hap van en proefde ham, kon zogezegd niet kloppen want pap had er geen ham in gedaan en ik vergiste mij volgens de mannen met paprika??? Ik kijken op de verpakking van de saus voor ovenschotel en aldaar zag ik toch echt ham staan als ingredient  :EEK!: , naja maar 2 groente/kaasburger en 2 bananen gegeten...

----------


## Oki07

Oh moussaka. Ik had het laatst zelf (vegetarisch) gemaakt, maar het was niet zo lekker als in mijn herrinnering. Hoe maak jij het Christel?

----------


## christel1

Ik zal het op lekkere recepten zetten Oki07, kan je daar eens gaan piepen....

----------


## Agnes574

Brood.. al hele week en bevalt prima!!  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

Tosti

----------


## Agnes574

Gister gewokt in een nieuw wokrestaurant-concept ; wokdynasty.be ...
Was héérlijk eten (a volonté), maar de huiswijn trok op niets  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Leuk dat je lekker uit eten bent geweest  :Smile: 

Donderdag brood, vrijdag heb ik bij een vriend opgebakken aardappels met doperwten/wortels en saucijzen voor hem en vegaburger voor mij gemaakt, gister stokbrood uit de oven met kruidenboter en kaas, vandaag of pasta of opgebakken aardappels/groente/vegaburger.

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag maak ik scampi diabolique (het lievelingsgerecht hier) en vanaf morgen ga ik weer op regime!

----------


## Suske'52

-gist.-snijboontjes-aard.-kalfskotelet 

des.- frangipanne 

-vndg.-frietjes-gestoofd konijn 

des.-confituurtaart 

-mrgn-groentensoep 

des.-chocoladeschuim. mijn verleiding voor echtgenoot ..... :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Thuisgekomen waren pap en broer al kerriesoep met brood aan het eten, ik had geen zin in alweer brood want de laatste 9 dagen heb ik maar 3 dagen iets anders als avondeten gehad dan brood, dus heb vlindertjesmacaroni met paprika, tomaat, mais, kruiden en kaas voor mezelf gemaakt.

----------


## Agnes574

vandaag nog een keer scampi's; had véél te veel gemaakt!!

----------


## dotito

Hier was het vanavond frietjes en een servela van frituur, normaal maak ik die zelf, maar ik was echt kapot om te koken. En mijn ventje, moest ook werken dus die kon ook niet koken.
En is ook zo dat ik al maanden gezond eet, dat zo'n vettig frietje wel is geen kwaad zal kunnen hé.

Heeft me echt gesmaakt  :Stick Out Tongue:  mmmmmm.......................

----------


## Luuss0404

Dinsdag heb ik niks gegeten, kreeg geen hap door mijn keel.
Gister couscous met feta, tomaatjes, kappertjes, olijven en daarbij stukje zalm gemarineerd in soja/honing saus gegeten, smaakte erg lekker, maar had moeite met eten.

----------


## Agnes574

Gister ook niets gegeten... was er vééls te moe voor... vandaag zien we wel...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag ( donderdag) Nasi die ik zelf gemaakt hebt, haal ik uit de vriezer, misschien met een satestokje erbij...: :Wink:  eet smakelijk allemaal, fijne avond!

----------


## Suske'52

-gist.- buiten de deur nd. zee ( uitstap) bij de griek gaan eten  :Stick Out Tongue:  

-vndg- groentensoep -vleessla ( huis bereid) met broodje en slaatje ...
-des.- taartjes van bij de bakker 

- morgen -pasta -broccoli-ham -currysaus 
- des.- rijst-griesmeel pudding  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Gister spaghetti's gehaald, vanavond zien we wel!
Moeten toch snel nog om wat boodschappen, dus kan eten kopen!

----------


## sietske763

erwtensoep van de slager

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister kreeg ik een restje stamppot boerenkool van eergister met vegaburger erbij, maar smaakte me nergens na en had geen trek. Had wel tosti's gehad hoor.
Vandaag geen idee wat het wordt, pap slaapt en broer geloof ik ook tenzij die achter laptop met koptelefoon op zit...

----------


## fc339044

vandaag,ovenschotel,aardappelen,prei kaassaus en zalm in mostaartsaus.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ fc339044,
Oh lekker!

Vandaag heeft pap zelf pannekoeken gemaakt  :Smile:  Lekker twee met kaas en banaan en eentje met aardbeienjam gehad  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: dat klinkt beter meid, die pannenkoeken..lekker smikkelen dus... :Wink: 

Ik eet vandag aard, sucadelappie, en ik denk spruiten...( beetje knapperig dus niet te zacht) èn yoghurt als toetje met kaneel en appel  :Stick Out Tongue:  zaligggggggg

----------


## Suske'52

gist.-loempia's -zoetzure saus /groenten 
des.- speculaastaart 

vndg.- kip-witloof-aard. 
des.-mattetaart 

morgen -buiten de deur met dochters eten  :Big Grin:

----------


## fc339044

vandaag,aardappelstamppot met bloemkool en kalkoenbouten.

----------


## gossie

vand. Pizza, ik zou eerst boerenkool stamppot maken. :Embarrassment:  Maar kant en klaar is ook makkelijk. :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

zelfgemaakte bami

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Was ook erg lekker  :Smile: 

@ Suske,
Veel plezier met uit eten gaan!

Gister heeft een vriend lekker couscous met tomaatjes, ananas, nootjes, rozijnen, prei, knoflook en rode ui. Met zoet chilisaus erover. Was erg lekker! 
Weet niet wat we vandaag gaan eten maar als ik het niet lekker vind heb ik nog een kliekje van de couscous  :Big Grin:

----------


## fc339044

vandaag,groentesoep,aardappelen,witte kolen,kalfsstoofpot met gehaktballen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: hey verwennerij Luussie, jammie.... :Wink: 

Ik weet niet wat ik vanavond ga eten, als ik vanavond thuis kom van mijn ouders, dan kijk ik hoe veel "puf" ik nog over heb voor koken...daar pas ik mij bij aan.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Een sandwich ... heb zin in niets, maar een broodmaaltijd smaakt me altijd wel!  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

wit brood!? Dat was vroeger zondags, een traktatie bij ons. :Big Grin:  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

uit eten met een ex collega

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: och gezellig uit eten, dat vindt ik òòk zo leuk, nu alleen nog een slachtoffer zoeken die mee wil, ha,ha,... :Big Grin:  Veel plezier gewenst....Enig!

gisteren werd het een broodje want ik had geen energie meer om te koken, èn ik wilde op tijd voor de buis zitten want het progamma Boer zoekt Vrouw kwam erop, en dat vindt ik leuk...effe genieten van ontluikende liefde of ellende als het niet wil lukken ( ach zielig)  :Stick Out Tongue:  vandaag weet ik niet wat ik ga eten, iets simpels lijkt mij fijn!....het wordt dus een verrassing als ik dat vanavond pas bedenk..... :Big Grin:  tja voordeel als je baas in je eigen huis bent... :Stick Out Tongue:  pffffffffffff flauw hè?

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister lekker de couscous opgegeten, smaakte heerlijk, maar de saus had er alsnog bij gemoeten vooor de perfecte smaak...

----------


## Suske'52

vndg.-pasta-groentenroomsaus met vis  :Stick Out Tongue:  

des . Italiaanse koffie-mattentaart  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fc339044

vandaag,gebakken aardappelen,gestooft witlof en gebakken zalmmoten.

----------


## Suske'52

-vndg. stoofvlees-frietjes of aard. 
des.- chocoladepudding

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gisteren Patatten en een Picanto....

vandaag iets gemakkelijk want ik moet het nu nog maken..witte pandan rijst met ragout en sla  :Big Grin:  ik ga gelijk beginnen!!!

----------


## fc339044

vandaag,aardappelen gestoofde paprika en kippenbouten.

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister bospaddestoelensoep met bolletjes en verder allerlei hapjes op verjaardag gehad.
Vandaag aardappels met bloemkool en kaas of kerriesausje, pap en broer kip erbij en ik vegaburger of kaassoufle...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag: Gehakt met wortelen en aardappelen...+ een toetje, ik moet nog uitzoeken welke uit de koelkast.... :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

kaasschotel-fruit-noten -stok brood 

des.- perengebak  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

Vnd.- wortelen-hammetje-aard. 

des.- soesjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag: Spruiten met aardappelen en gehaktbal....dessert: mona puddinkje met slagroom.... :Wink: 

Suske: och wat eet je soms toch zalig, als ik dat allemaal lees..ik wilde wel zo bij je aanschuiven aan de tafel...haha  :Big Grin:  ff langskomen met een Ufoschotel in de lucht (geintje)
fijn weekend...Liefssssss

----------


## Agnes574

Garnaalkroketten met salade en frietjes...

----------


## fc339044

frieten met mosselen vandaag.

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisabeth  :Smile:  ja , koken en aankopen vd benodigheden daar kan ik mijn ei kwijt ....ha ha .... mits hulp van man  :Wink:  altijd graag gedaan .... vndg. ook saus gemaakt vd. lasagne ...werk het af en diepvries het ... voor carnavalzondag ....dat is een ovenschotel vd. dag ,kinderen komen dan langs ...en met een flesje erbij is dat zekers lekker... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Pizza ... geen zin om te gaan eten of om te koken  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fc339044

bloedpens met appelspijs en aardappelen,vandaag

----------


## loesdewater

Gisteren friet
Vandaag misschien Pasta iets gezonds. Ik zie nog wel.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Fc 339044 : Bloedpens? brrrr het lijkt wel een horror diner!!!  :Big Grin:  

Suske: ach wat smakelijk toch allemaal...handig om in te vriezen en lekkerrrr bij de carnaval!

Agnes: Niet koken is zalig, Pizza eten is "hèèrlijk"  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vandaag kant en klare bami met een gebakken ei denk ik of met satestokjes erbij.... :Wink:

----------


## fc339044

vandaag,gebakken aardappelen,gestooft witlof met varkensgebraad.

----------


## gossie

gewoon brood, ik kon niet bedenken wat ik moest koken :Embarrassment: 
en ik was gewoon bekaf, van het werk. Dus er komt vanavond
tosti en eigen gemaakte soep op tafel. :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

@fc339044  :Smile:  hetzelfde gekookt vndg. en genoten ervan ..... :Wink:  smakelijk  :Smile: 

des. Irisch koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:  

morgen -pitta .... 

des.- rijsttaart  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fc339044

vandaag,aardappelen,bloemkool met kipfilet.

----------


## Agnes574

Pannekoeken... ??? ... bij m'n schoonma; ze zal d'r zin in hebben zékers??
 :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Vrijdag ging pap eten bij een vriendin, broer had pizza en ik tosti. 
Zaterdag en zondag stamppot andijvie met walnoten en kaas.
Maandag aardappels, broccoli, vegetarische spinazie/kaas burger.
Gister opgebakken aardappels met sla en een tomatenpuree burger (ale zo smaakte dat voor mij)
Vandaag geen idee, maar vind pasta wel een goed idee...

----------


## Suske'52

vndg.- staan er 2 groten potten op het vuur de éne met stoofcarbonade-andere pot konijn ...ook vd. dochter ... :Wink:  

des.- confituurtaart . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

scampi diabolique

----------


## Luuss0404

Woensdag pap en broer kant-en-klare lasagne, ik chapignonroomsoep en broodje.
Gister pasta met via, groenten, kaas, kruiden.
Vandaag geen idee

----------


## fc339044

vandaag,gebakken aardappelen,kalkoenstoverij met boontjes.

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister roerbak ei met kaas en banaan en kruiden op geroosterd brood gemaakt. Pap en broer hadden bbroodje hamburger.
Vandaag ga ik quiche maken met courgette, broccoli, roerbakgroenten, paprika, gemengde nootjes, kruidenroom en kruiden, heb er nu al zin in!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

niks, iedereen zak maar de strond in met het eten hier in huis, ik ga wel niet eten zeg tering al dat commentaar wat je aldoor krijgt over het eten!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Jorien,
Vervelend dat al dat commentaar! Maak anders voor jezelf iets of haal iets op...

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hoooi, 

Nou na een heerlijke uitgebreide woedeaanval is het nu ongeveer 20.30 en heb ik nu lasange in de oven staan,,, moet toch nog iets gaan eten denk ik dan

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jorien: klinkt geweldig die lasagne meissie....Toppie....ehhh zoooo dus je hebt je lekker afgereageerd...goed zo wijffie, ik hoop dat het je opluchtte, het was vast nodig....hopelijk voel jij je nu wat beter....laat het eten je smaken... :Big Grin:  Liefs Elisa

ik at vandaag: aardappelen, andyvie, en een gehaktbal.... :Wink:  toetje komt straks, eerst even op deze site wat bijlezen, ben er al even niet geweest...

----------


## gossie

Misschien was dat je toetje, ff lezen op de site :Wink:  rustmoment :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile: 

Ik denk dat ik voor het laatst deze winter. zuurkoolstamppot met spekkies heb gegeten.toetje was yoghurt.

----------


## fc339044

vandaag,gebakken aardappelen,zuurkool met gekookt spek en rookworst

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb de quiche lekker opgewarmd  :Smile:  Pap en broer hadden rollade.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gossie: Ja dat was mijn toetje ha,ha,...(ff bijlezen)  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Gisteren: aardappelpuree, andyvie, gehaktbal...dessert: rijstevla
Vandaag: Kant en klaar Lasagne in de oven- Bolognese, smaakte lekker (Aldi) niet verwacht maar ik wilde het toch uitproberen, handig als je moe bent of te laat... :Wink:

----------


## fc339044

vandaag,frieten,tomaten,kipfilet met curriesaus.

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister gekookte aardappelkrieltjes met geroerbakte spinazie/kastanjechampignons/paprika, ik een tomatenvegaburger (toch niet je van het) en pap en broertje runderworst, pap dacht dat hij saucijzen had meegenomen maar dat bleek dus niet zo...
Vandaag opgebakken aardappels, gemengde velddsla met banaan/appel/komkommer/kaas, pap en broertje gekruide kippepoot met spek eromheen en ik een kaasburger.

----------


## gossie

gisteren; pizza en vruchten yoghurt toe.

vandaag; rauwe andijvie stamppot met uitgebakken bloedworst en een schijf appel. Toe droge rijst met kaneel, boter en bruine suiker.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Lekker! Stamppot rauwe andijvie is mijn favo stamppot  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

vndg- groentensoep 
des.- rijstpap 

morgen- snijbonen -aard.-worsten 

des.- peren met mascarpone en speculaas

----------


## Neetje



----------


## Luuss0404

@ Neetje,
Wraps zijn erg lekker  :Smile: 

Woensdag bij een vriendin broodjes uit de oven gemaakt met knoflookboter, kaas en asperges.
Gister thuis stokbrood uit de oven gehad met heerlijke franse stinkkaas, blauwe schimmelkaas, kruidenboter en tomaat/praprika.
Vandaag bij een vriend eten, wordt waarschijnlijk koken voor mij omdat het andrs pizza wordt...

----------


## Suske'52

morgen gehaktballen bakken een 2 kilo..... vr.zondag op de carnavalwagen vr. mijn man en zijn manschappen ....ze hebben de nodige broodjes en cava mee .....honger zullen ze niet hebben . 

's avonds met de groep buiten de deur eten .....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neetje: wat een mooie plaatjes heb je geplakt...mij lijkt die spagetti erg lekker! ja wraps ook Luuss... :Embarrassment: 

Luuss: succes met koken bij je vriend, maak er wat lekkers van meid...doegieee  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Suske: 2 kg gehakt heeft moeder overste (jij) gemaakt....toe maar wat een berg, maar ja verwennerij voor die mannen...lief hoor, hartstikke leuk... :Wink:  èn de cava is de wijn denk ik? zalig...

woe/do at ik soep en brood
vandaag: rijst ragout en sla is het plan!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Prettig weekend alvast voor allen....

----------


## gossie

Broccolie, balletje gehakt, en gek. aardappels

----------


## Neetje

> Broccolie, balletje gehakt, en gek. aardappels


Oh, dat is lekkerrrrrrrr  :Smile: 


Ik had nog wat wraps liggen van gisteren dus heb ik die maar opgewarmd, morgen dan maar de pasta carbonara met spekjes of pizza

----------


## Neetje

> Neetje: wat een mooie plaatjes heb je geplakt...mij lijkt die spagetti erg lekker!


Spekjes licht opbakken, champignons erbij, daarna een potje carbonara saus van granditalie erdoor heen. Spaghetti erbij en voila.  :Wink: 

Fijn weekend

----------


## gossie



----------


## Oki07

Ik heb raapsteeltjes gekocht, omdat een mw op de markt er zo lekker over vertelde. Ze zei mij een puree te maken en daar de raapsteeltjes rauw doorheen te doen. Hebben jullie nog tips?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth, 
Is gelukt hoor  :Wink: 
Ik had opgebakken aardappeltjes gemaakt die ik gekruid heb, broccoli met een kaassausje erbij, voor vriend kipschnitzels en voor mijzelf vegetarische worstjes wat smaakte als mengeling van knakworst/rookworst.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: ach geweldig, klinkt ook smakelijk die worstjes zoals je zegt..opgebakken piepers is verukkelijk en in goed gezelschap smaakt het extra lekker!  :Big Grin: 

Neetje: Tongstrelend zoals jij het omschrijft die carbonara, jammie..... :Stick Out Tongue: 

zaterdag: aardappelen, gekookte witlof, vegetarische burger, griekse joghurt als dessert.

zondag: eigen gemaakte Nasi..... :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

.... weet 't niet ??? 
Ik heb weinig honger, dus ... we'll see!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Ja samen eten is meestal fijner  :Smile: 

Gister had pap penne met groenten/kruiden/zalm roerbak gemaakt.
Vandaag bij neef en nicht eten dus geen idee wat het wordt...

----------


## Neetje

Thnx Elisabeth, het is echt heel lekker  :Smile: 

Ben dr alleen nog niet aan toe gekomen om het te maken, al had ik wel de plannen. Gisteren wienerschnitzels op brood gegeten, vandaag een simpele oetker pizza salami uit de oven.

@luuss, heerlijk om ergens te gaan eten en je weet nog niet wat je krijgt. Ik eet bij anderen altijd meer dan wanneer ik zelf kook.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Neetje,
Ja soms heb je geen zin of tijd om te koken, maar pizza is ook lekker  :Wink: 
Ik vind het wel zo gezellig om met anderen te eten en vandaag was dat met een vriend, mijn neef, zijn vrouw en hun 3 kids, lekker patatjes met iets erbij en als toetje een fruitsalade met aardbei, banaan, kiwi, appel, bessen, druiven en ik vergeet vast nog wat. Het was in elk geval een gezellige drukte en gezellige bende aan tafel  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

boerenkool met spekjes en rookworst,

----------


## Suske'52

lasagne van gisteren .....

des. - 4 soorten taart  :Confused:  ( ze komen mijn oren uit  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag? ik weet het nog niet....

Bordje rijst of zal ik patattekes frituren en een Picanto erbij....ik zal even nadenken, òf het wordt nog iets hèèl anders....haha, leuk hè als je zelf de baas bent, het "blijft" een verrassing.. :Big Grin: ..eet smakelijk allemaal....

Greetzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Neetje

Ik ga kippenpootjes eten  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Aardappels, spinazie en een kaasvegaburger klaargemaakt door paps.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Heyyyyy heeft niemand meer gegeten na 14/03/11 ha,ha,....grappig  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Tja wat zal ik vandaag eten? eigenlijk weet ik het niet....ik denk vaak aan een patatje, maa rop het laatste moment doe ik dat niet, dan "moet" het gezonder van mij  :Big Grin:  misschien tomatensoep met lekkere broodjes...ik zie wel hoeveel puf ik straks nog heb....
eet smakelijk allemaal...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Haha ik denk het wel hoor  :Wink: 

Dinsdag broodjes gegeten, woensdag was pap bij een vriendin eten en omdat ik zo druk bezig was met school heeft broer aardappels opgebakken er lag nog salade en hij maakte voor zichzelf gehakt en voor mij vegaburger, gister hadden paps en broer pizza maar had ik geen zin in dus had opgebakken aardappels met mini-kaassoufle en sla.
Vandaag is pap bij een vriendin eten, denk dat we tosti's gaan eten...

----------


## Agnes574

Ik denk ciabattabroodjes met mozzarella,tomaat en pesto in de oven.. m'n lievelingsgerecht  :Wink:  (vriend lust dat niet maar die is vissen  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Suske'52

-gist. vol-au-vent  :Stick Out Tongue:  

des.- frangipannetaart vh. huis  :Stick Out Tongue:  

-vndg. - stoofcarbonnade 

des.- tiramusu  :Stick Out Tongue:  

-morgen - appelcompote-pensen -aardappelpuree 

des.- confituurtaart vh.huis  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: tjonge jonge wat een luxe kosthuis bij jou....hihi  :Big Grin:  jammie....

Ehh vandaag? ik dènk sla met een vegetarisch gebakken vleesje....lekker gemakkelijk, ik heb niet zo'n grote trek de laate tijd....

----------


## Neetje

Ik heb een makkelijke aviko ovenschotel gekocht en die is best lekker  :Smile:

----------


## fc339044

vandaag,aardappelen,gestoofde paprika met kalkoenlapjes.

----------


## gossie

groene salade met pasta en tonijn

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag kan ik wel pasta eten.....ff dus de winkel induiken.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

je brengt mij op een idee Gossie....dank je wel....

----------


## Agnes574

Eet bij een vriendin dus zal wel pasta worden  :Wink:

----------


## fc339044

vandaag,aardappelen boontjes met tomaten en kookvis met mostaardsaus.groetjes

----------


## anMa

Vandaag op t menu
Tomatensoep wel uit blik unox
Spinazie gehaktbal van de slager gekookte aardappeltjes
Vanille vla of yoghurt naar keuze met ananasstukjes
anMa

----------


## dotito

Gisteren>nasi goreng met een kip

Vandaag>grondwitloof met kalfsworst en aardappelen en een chocomouse  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fc339044

aan dotito,vandaag frieten met tomaten,sla en kip.(wat is grondwitloof?)groetjes.

----------


## anMa

Roerbakmie komkommersalade en saté van mora erbij
Bitterkoekjespudding van Mona
anMa

----------


## Luuss0404

Hm lekker gegeten allemaal zo te lezen  :Smile: 

@ Agnes, veel plezier bij vriendin te kletsen en te eten!

Zaterdag ehm owja op stage soep en thuis aardappels spinazie en kaasburger.
Zondag aspergesoep met italiaanse bol met camambert/sla/tomaat etc.
Maandag aardappels, boontjes en vegetarische loempia.
Gister hadden pap en broertje broodje shoarma en ik poffertjes.
Geen idee wat het vandag wordt...

----------


## dotito

@fc339044,

Grondwitloof is witloof dat rechtstreeks uit de grond komt. Ander witloof is witloof dat aan trossen hangt zoals bij tomaten.
De smaak is veel intenser en lekkerder, maar is wel iets duurder.

Vandaag word het hier koude pasta met paprika tonijn,en wat mayonaise daar maak ik dan een slaatje van lekker mmm :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

> Roerbakmie komkommersalade en saté van mora erbij
> Bitterkoekjespudding van Mona
> anMa


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHJJJJJJJJJJJAAAAAAAA AA,
die bitterkoekjespudding van MONA is verschrikkelijk lekker!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Gister bij vriendin gegeten; tortelinni met een champignon/sinaasappel/zure room saus...Heeft ze speciaal voor mij klaargemaakt omdat ze weet dat ik daar DOL op ben  :Smile: !
Mijn beste vriendin is zo'n schat!! ... Haar man heeft ze een pizza hawai gegeven  :Big Grin:  .. hihi; gelukkig vond hij dat niet erg: hij lust nl geen pasta  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag maak ik mezelf terug tortelinni met een kant-en-klaar saus met eventueel wat lightroom  :Wink: .

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag een karige maaltijd  :Stick Out Tongue:  Tomatensoep èn geroosterd brood.....

Gisteren werd het vegetarische spagetti...erg lekker en ik kreeg er wat energie door, wat mijn bedoeling ook was.... :Wink: 

Hoor ik bitterkoekjespudding van een bepaald Merk? giga lekker...smullen dus...pfffff  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Kippensoep zelf gemaakt
Worteltjes kipfilet gekookte aardappeltjes
Gele vla
anMa

----------


## dotito

Hier wordt het broccolistoemp met kippenburger, lekker gezond en kan goed gebruiken die extra vitamientjes.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gisteren Goulashsoep uit blik met een homp stokbrood, was lekker, maar erg zout  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vandaag: gekookte aardappelen, Poestaburger (varkensvlees) en sla met allerlei lekkers erop!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## fc339044

vandaag,krokketten,zalm,tomaten.groetjes.

----------


## Agnes574

Gister salade mozarella met tomaat,salade,mozarella ,pesto (groene) en wat kruiden.. heb ik vandaag wéér wel zin in  :Wink: .

----------


## Suske'52

-gist. wortelen- aard.-gebraad 
-des.-soesjes 

-vndg.-thaise loempia's  :Stick Out Tongue:  exclusief gemaakt door thaise dame :Stick Out Tongue:  ( schoondochter man) 
-des.-rijstpudding 

-morgen - kaasschotel-noten -fruit-wijntje ..laat maar komen ... :Stick Out Tongue:  
-des- yoghurtpudding :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Tomatensoep met balletjes
Verse worteltjes
Kipkarbonades
Gebakken aardappelschijfjes
Vla of yoghurt of Gemengd.
anMa

----------


## anMa

Vandaag geen worteltjes ik lijk wel n konijn :Big Grin: 
Maar spaghetti met tomatensaus met paprika en champignons gehakt erdoor
Vruchtensalade als toetje 
anMa :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Verrassing > schoonma wil iets nieuws uitproberen  :Wink: ... makkelijk voor mij hé  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: Zaligggggggggg loempia's... :Big Grin: 

Anma: Nou jij eet òòk lekker uitgebreid, smullen maar!  :Wink: 

Vandaag: gekookte aardappelen, wortelen, en weer een poestaburger die verschrikkelijk lekker smaakte vd week  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Gister: aangezien ik slecht kon eten ivm mijn nieuw kroon in mijn mond ( eet ik aan de andere kant, haha) heb ik toch om 20.00 uur gegeten want ik had giga honger/trek...gebakken aardappelen fijn fijngesneden met appelmoes, en toen was mijn buikje weer een beetje gevuld  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Uiensoep. Witte bonen. Kipfilet gebakken in koekenpan gekookte aardappels
Peertjes op sap als toetje
anMa :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Anma: goede maaltijd met dit weer zeg....Peertjes heb ik al een eeuwigheid niet meer gegeten...ach ik krijg daar goede herrinneringen door...eet ze lekker anMa  :Big Grin: 

Vandaag: duik ik met mijn koppie in de koelkast, wat ga ik eten!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  Spagetti zonder saus en vegetarisch, of witlof met aardappelen, beetje Montiac achtig...dus groente met aardappelen of vlees met groente comprendo?  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Witloofsoep met zalm en witloofstukjes erin ... restje van gister bij schoonmoeder  :Wink: 

Gister kregen we zowaar een 3-gangenmenu aangeboden bij schoonmoeders... we waren proefkonijnen/testers voor een menu dat ze wil maken binnekort voor vrienden; 
Leuke verrassing en superlekker!!

----------


## fc339044

vandaag wordt het spagetti,dessert ,gebakken appelen met suiker.groetjes.

----------


## anMa

Kippensoep van potje bouillon met verse soepgroenten
Sla tomaat komkommer met veel slasaus
Gekookte aardappels
Schouderkarbonades laten sudderen 2 uur
Frambozenvla
anMa

----------


## Oki07

Ik ken eigenlijk alleen maar karbonades bakken, maar je kan ze dus ook laten sudderen? Zeker alleen schouderkarbonade? En dan, met wat bouillon/wijn/bier? Wat voor kruiden dan?

----------


## Suske'52

vndg.- slaatje met verschillende groenten -gerookte vissoorten . 
des.- confituurtaart 

morgen - tong in madeirasaus -aard.puree 

des- perendessert  :Stick Out Tongue:  

zndg.- frietjes- lamskoteletjes-mosterdsaus 

des.-chocoladetaart met bubbels  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes: wat lief dat je schoonmama zo lekker kookte voor jullie, lekker laten verwennen, zalig hè? aanschuiven aan de tafel....toppie... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Oki07: als ik karbonades koop in de supermarkt dan kijk ik op de verpakking hoelang ik iets moet bakken/sudderen...effe om en om op een hoog vuurtje en dan meteen het gas laten temperen op klein anders worden de karbonades te taai. :Stick Out Tongue: ..kan 8 min zijn of 12 min, dat ligt eraan...ik doe alleen zout erop met peper, maar je kunt het net zo lekker maken als je wilt met kruiden, en afblussen met bouillon of een zakje jus met water kan òòk prima.....succes ermee... :Wink: 

AnMa: 2 uur sudderen de schouderkarbonades? wauw dat heb ik nooit gedaan, maar het kan natuurlijk heel goed....eer smakelijk hoor... :Smile: 

Suske: Hallo daar...werk je in het hotel ofzo? ha,ha,...wat zal je man blij zijn met jou....ik wilde dat ik een vliegje was, dan kwam ik even kijken...Groetjes... :Big Grin: 

Ik weet niet wat ik ga eten vandaag, ik heb nog niet zo'n trek, ik ben de baas want niemand hoeft hier verder te eten behalve Bhody mijn hondje... :Stick Out Tongue:  dan neem ik "nu" eerst maar een glas rode wijn....

Smakelijk eten allemaal....

----------


## anMa

> Ik ken eigenlijk alleen maar karbonades bakken, maar je kan ze dus ook laten sudderen? Zeker alleen schouderkarbonade? En dan, met wat bouillon/wijn/bier? Wat voor kruiden dan?


Dan smeer ik ze eerst in met wat mosterd en zout peper
Na t aanbraden wat water en. Half blokje vleesbouillon erbij
En dan heel zachtjes laten sudderen schouderkarbonaadjes
Wel met deksel erop
anMa :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Frietjes met entrcote en sla komkommer tomaat
anMa :Big Grin:

----------


## Ronald68

BBQ!!!

Het is super weer

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: een goede tip over de schouderkarbonades, ik zal het eens proberen, mijn vriendin deed dat volgens mij ook altijd op die manier...bedankt...potdikke Entrecote? wauw dat is een luxe vleesje, Zaliggggggggggggggg  :Big Grin: 

Ronald68: BBQ? Hèèrlijk....daarna lekker onderuit hangen want dan heb je vast teveel gegeten....fijne zondag, rust wat uit.... :Embarrassment: 

och ja, ik heb gegeten: Witte pandan rijst met kipblokjes in roerbaksaus Ketjap met sla en radijs en ui en een dressing....

Fc339044: dat dessert van jou klinkt mij goed in de oren...jammie.... :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisabeth  :Smile:  als je als vliegje op bezoek komt .....krijg je een warme ontvangst  :Wink:  de eerste keer dat ik een vlieg in de keuken zie ........zal ik aan jou denken  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## anMa

> AnMa: een goede tip over de schouderkarbonades, ik zal het eens proberen, mijn vriendin deed dat volgens mij ook altijd op die manier...bedankt...potdikke Entrecote? wauw dat is een luxe vleesje, Zaliggggggggggggggg 
> 
> Ronald68: BBQ? Hèèrlijk....daarna lekker onderuit hangen want dan heb je vast teveel gegeten....fijne zondag, rust wat uit....
> 
> och ja, ik heb gegeten: Witte pandan rijst met kipblokjes in roerbaksaus Ketjap met sla en radijs en ui en een dressing....
> 
> Fc339044: dat dessert van jou klinkt mij goed in de oren...jammie....


Kipblokjes ketjapsaus dat lijkt me pas lekker !!!met rijst erbij heerlijk

----------


## anMa

Vandaag bestel ik Chinees misschien wordt het dan toch kip in ketjapsaus
anMa. Met nasi dan.

----------


## christel1

Wij maken altijd rundscarbonades met donkerbruin zoet bier, eerst een ui stoven, dan de karbonades erbij, laten aanbraden, dan het bier erbij en 3 of 4 blokjes bouillon (runds) en dat zachtjes minstens 2 uur laten stoven, je kan er ook stoofvleeskruiden opdoen en een laurierblaadje. Lekker met frietjes, saus binden met maïszetmeel of aardappelbloem....

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: ja als je de chinees bestelt dan maar nasi erbij...laat je verwennen, niet koken!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Suske: ha,ha, ik moest ff lachen...ik dacht als ik als vlieg door je keuken zweef dan sla je met de vliegenmepper mij op de kop... :Big Grin:  och gelukkig niet, dàn denk je even aan mij...dank je wel...dat klinkt gezellig...doegieeeeeee  :Wink: 

Ik weet niet wat ik ga eten...ik ga naar mijn ouders toe en als ik te laat thuis kom dan heb ik vast al wel wat lekkere hapjes gegeten, en dan zie ik wel wat ik ga eten..soms wordt het dan brood... :Embarrassment: 

ps: Hey Christel,  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik lees net je bericht....klinkt smakelijk....hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm smikkelen...

----------


## Mizzepi

Hier vanmiddag kipfilet gehad, aardaappelschijfjes en boontjes en slagroomvla
Vanavond eten we brood geroosterd brood voor de jongste voor mijn man en oudste dochter een tosti. Ik zelf een boterham met kaas.

----------


## sietske763

broodje met ham en brie en dan ff 5 minuten in de oven

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisabeth  :Smile:  de vliegenmepper gebruiken wij hier voor iets anders  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  fantasie gebruiken  :Big Grin:  

morgen - meloen-witloofsoep met garnalen 
resten van vlees met sla en aard. 
des- resten chocoladetaart  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Morgen lekker lui  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: nou nou, dat heb ik nog nooit gegeten....is het lekker? haha geintje...anders at je het niet...handig en makkelijk en waanzinnig smullen dus!!!  :Big Grin: 

Suske: ik heb veel fantasie maar ik zal eens nadenken wat jij bedoeld...ja sorry, ehh iets opwindends? ha,ha,...mijn vliegenmepper kan ik iemand op zijn kop tikken, of de bal onder de tv kast halen voor Bhody. òf..........de mug doodmeppen uiteraard!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  ..die taart van jou..ik ben dol op chocolade alleen is het niet goed voor mij....doeiiiiii

Ik eet vandaag hetzelfde als zaterdag....Pandan rijst met sla en gebakken kipfilet in de Ketjap roerbaksaus....èn misshien nog een bakje volle yoghurt voor de kalk, want mijn nagels gaan stuk.... :Wink:

----------


## Mizzepi

Hier vanavond wordt het stampot rauwe andijvie en worst en spekjes.
En vla als toetje.

----------


## anMa

Uiensoep
Broccoli gekookte aardappels gehaktbal
Yoghurt :Smile: 
anMa

----------


## gossie

spinazie, gekookte aardappelen, en een boomstammetje.
eitje op de spinazie
toe hangop

----------


## anMa

Kerriesoep
Bruine bonen appelmoes en gehaktbal van gisteren over
Gekookte aardappels
Vlaflip

----------


## Mizzepi

Vanavond wordt het hier 2 kipsnitzel maken en 1 kip cordon bleu en aardappelen, en boontjes.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik weet niet wat ik vandaag eet...dat vertel ik dan morgen wel.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

haha die elisa,
maar je haalt de woorden uit mn mond,
geen idee dus

----------


## Suske'52

morgen -Tonijnsalade met pasta  :Stick Out Tongue:  
des.-citroenpudding

----------


## sietske763

@elisa,
het is bij mij peren ijs met nootjes geworden.......en bij jou??

----------


## Mizzepi

Bij ons wordt het vanmiddag voor de kinderen nog een pannenkoek die ik gisteren gebakken heb.
En voor het avondeten wordt het gehakt rul bakken, daardoorheen diepvriesspinazie en creme fraiche en dit eten we bij rijst een spaghetti. We noemen die groene prutje... de kinderen vinden dit erg lekker.

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister heeft pap een heerlijk stamppotje gemaakt met spinazie, andijvie, rucola en kaas. Pap en broertje hadden er draadjesvlees bij en ik vegatarische worstjes, was lekker! Jammer dat spinazie niet opnieuw verwarmd kan worden...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: joehoeeeeeeeee och wat lekker van jou...ha,ha,ha,...bij mij werd het 2 dagen brood...ik was gewoon moe!!! en een plak ontbijtkoek, en gisteravond laat heerlijke nootjes... :Big Grin:  ehh niet gezond maar dat moest even...tot mijn grote schrik was het zakje bijna leeg....erg hè? maar wel zaligggggggggggggg pfffffffffff  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mizzepi: dat klinkt bijzonder jou groene prut....leuk.... :Wink: 

Suske: dag keukenprinses wat eet je weer fijn!  :Embarrassment: 

Luuss: wat fijn dat paps zo smakelijk heeft gekookt voor jullie...goed zo!  :Big Grin: 

Daggggggggggg allemaal....

ps: vandaag weet ik nog niet....

----------


## sietske763

haha alweer niet??
ik ook niet, heb wel tig vitaminen opgegeten dus het hoeft niet gezond te zijn.
heb nog wel lekkere borrelnootjes in huis......

----------


## anMa

Macaroni van gisteren met een gebakken eitje erbij
Yoghurt ook net als gisteren
anMa :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Noten zijn wel gezond hoor en dan met name walnoten  :Wink: 

Gister lekker een stuk stokbrood met brie/komkommer/sla en stuk stokbrood kruidenboter/kaas/komkommer/sla gehad en tomatensoep  :Smile:  Pap en broer hadden er nog ham en ei bij.

----------


## Mizzepi

Vanavond voor mijn man wordt het stampot andijvie wat ik in de diepvries bewaard had. En voor de kinderen en voor mij zelf wordt het macaroni opbakken. Dus gewoon even kliekjesdag.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: ja maar het waren krocante nootjes, die je zo wegknabbelt bij een filmpje... :Big Grin:  Walnoten is gezonder, daar heb je gelijk in...stokbroodje vindt ik hèèrlijk....

Kliekjesdag klinkt echt hollands, haha lekker Mizzepi  :Embarrassment:  prima dus!

Sietske: och een vitaminestoot heb je gehad....meid jij kunt er weer tegen, maakt niet uit wat je eet....hihi  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Gisteren at ik gekookte aardappelen, rode kool, en vegetarische groenteburger, en een soepkop vol met biologische volle yoghurt met een scheutje vruchtenmix met vitamientjes, tjonge wat akelig gezond he?  :Wink:  vandaag weet ik niet..geen puf meer....

----------


## Suske'52

gist.- aard.-witloof met mayo -kalkoenfilet 

des-soesjes 

vndg.- gebakken aard.- kalfsgehakt broodje-fruit 
des.- tiramisu vh. huis  :Stick Out Tongue:  

morg.- witloof in hespenrolletjes -gegratineerd 
des.- tiramisu 

zondg. -buiten de deur eten  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Gebakken aardappeltjes met sla en een slavink.

----------


## Ronald68

uit betrouwbare bron vernomen dat het BBQ wordt. Niet thuis hoor.

----------


## anMa

Frietjes zalm en sla
Vla

----------


## Mizzepi

Vanavond patat en frikandel.

----------


## Elisabeth9

och wat eten jullie lekker allemaal....

Gister: Spaghetti vegetarisch....echt een energiebommetje...

Vandaag: Nasi zelf gemaakt.... :Stick Out Tongue:  ga ik straks eten....

----------


## sietske763

gemengde wokgroenten met een tartaartje

----------


## sietske763

vandaag weer wokgroenten en een tartaartje
en mo wokgroente met een kipfilet
(ja ja, de wokgroenten zijn in de aanbieding)

----------


## anMa

Gebraden kippootjes erwtjes worteltjes appelmoes
Gekookte aardappeltjes geen soep vandaag
Gele vla met perzik

----------


## Mizzepi

Vanmiddag, voorgebakken aardappelschijfjes, diepvriesboontjes en kipfilet en vla toe. 

Vanavond eten we 2 van het gezin een tosti en de jongst van het gezin een geroosterde boterham en zelf eet ik een bruine boterham.

----------


## fc339044

gebakken aardappelen,gestooft witlof en kipfilet.

----------


## Mizzepi

Hier vanavond wordt het macaroni en nasi

----------


## Elisabeth9

Geen idee, vertel ik morgen!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gossie

het was bij mij pizzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Luuss0404

Vrijdag pizza, zaterdag en zondag couscous en vandaag macaroni.

----------


## Suske'52

VNDG.-groentensoep 
des.- pannekoek met slagroom-en fruit  :Stick Out Tongue:  

morgen- pitta met groenten ... 
des.- Irisch koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gisteren Spercibonen en een vegetarische groenteburger, toetje: chocolademousse met slagroom maar dat at ik pas vanacht...zaligggggggggg, maar ehh wel machtig.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vandaag? het is nog vroeg, ik weet het nog niet.... :Wink:

----------


## gossie

Vnd, gekookte witlof, gekookte aardappel en "n scharrelkippetje.
Yoghurt met eigengemaakte bramensap toe.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister: Gekookte aard, tuinbonen, en een koolvisfiletje....

Vandaag? hoor je morgen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mizzepi

Hier vanavond doperwten, puree en kipsnitzel en 1 kip cordon bleu

----------


## anMa

Pasta(penne) met saus volgens recept Jamie oliver
Slamix Italiaans( kant en klaar)
Yoghurt ananas schijfje

----------


## Agnes574

Weinig ... stress en malend koppie...  :Frown:

----------


## fc339044

aardappelen,gestooft witlof en worsten.

----------


## sietske763

> Weinig ... stress en malend koppie...


malen in je hoofd is afschuwelijk, ik neem dan altijd een seroquel in..werkt perfect dan, wel word je natuurlijk wat duffer maar dat wer ik van tranxene ook en dat hielp lang zo goed niet.
sterkte meid
ik ga vanavond wat lekkers eten, het idee heb ik opgedaan op dit topic.
ideaal dan hoef je daar niet meer over te prakkiseren, ben dus van plan dit voortaan zo te doen....maar GEEN suske eten, dat is te veel werk....
heb er wel respect voor hoor suske!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister: Bruine bonen en Krulsla met radijs, zoete kleine tomaatjes, griekse olijven met knoflook, en ik heb er toen een zelfgemaakte dressing opgedaan....Hèèrlijk en snel klaar... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

zo zo, die elisabeth.....
dit is weer eens iets anders dan boterhammen....(grapje)
ik ga hetzelfde eten als gi
dat was heerlijk en zo snel en makkelijk!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Wauw dat klinkt spannend....hihi... :Stick Out Tongue:  jij mag grapjes maken, dat vindt ik zelf ook leuk...

Ik moet nog nadenken wat ik zal gaan eten...dat is het voordeel als je alleen mag eten!  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Zelfgemaakte kippensoep met veel selderij
Witte bonen schouderkarbonaadjes gekookte aardappels
Yoghurt met kersen op sap

----------


## dotito

Hier wordt het broccolistoemp met magere spekjes in verwerkt.

----------


## fc339044

spinaziestamppot met kalkoengebraad in championsaus

----------


## Suske'52

@sietske  :Smile: dat valt mee hoor...man helpt nu mee... tegenover vroeger ....ik ging dan nog werken en stond ik er alleen voor.. :Frown:  ik kook wel héél graag  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  

gist.- broccolli-aard.-spek 

des.- sinaasappel-panna-cotta 

vndg.- picante tomatensaus -groenten -pasta -rundsbrochette 

des.- confituurtaart

----------


## anMa

Kippensoep van gisteren
Asperges met roombotersaus gehaktballetje aardappels gekookt
En alweer yoghurt met kersjes van gisteren over
anMa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister: Gekookte aardappelen en Krulsla met versierselen als op 14/4/11  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vandaag: ik heb net Karbonades uit de vriezer gehaald, ik zal zien hoe de dag verloopt...èn welke groente ik er bij ga eten... :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Gefrituurde krieltjes 
slamix met tomaat komkommer
Schnitzel 
Viennetta choco slagroom

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister heb ik gegeten: Karbonade met wortelen......
Bhody mijn hondje wilde ook een stukje karbonade maar het was best wel wat aan de zoute kant, maar hij keek mij zo lief aan dat ik niet kon weigeren....hapje voor Bhody, hapje voor Elisa... :Big Grin:  einde van de avond spuugde Bhody zijn hele maaginhoud eruit tegen 22.30 uur....balen èn zielig voor de hond... :Frown:  Gevolg: ik geef hem nooit meer karbonade, het was dom van mij.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

vandaag zie ik wel wat ik eet.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

geen idee, vergeten om boodschappen te doen.

----------


## Suske'52

vndg.- konijn in kriekbier-aard.- perzik 
des.- kriekencreme-met gembercake-kirch-yoghurt  :Stick Out Tongue:  (snel gemaakt toetje) 

morgen- paling-salade-rijst 
des.- appelstrudel -Italiaanse koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister op stage hetebliksem gehad en daarna thuis lekker gegourmet.
Vandaag denk ik weer gourmetten ^_^

----------


## Mizzepi

Gisteren hadden we een koud en warm buffet bij de baas van mijn man die 50 jaar getrouwd was.
Vandaag het zondags recept boontjes, kipfilet, en aardappelschijfjes en vla als toetje.

----------


## Luuss0404

Mizzepi, lekker zeg een koud en warm buffet!

----------


## sietske763

het is hier patat en chinees geworden

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag: Ik denk kant en klare Bami met satestokjes... :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

iets waar weinig cal. en kh inzitten,,,,
schrok van de weegschaal vamorgen!

----------


## Mizzepi

Vandaag op het menu, wortelen, bloemkool aardappelen en kipfilet en vla toe.

----------


## anMa

Roerbakmie saté van mora kroepoek en komkommerschijfjes op zondag en vandaag soepje tuinboontjes en kip aardappels en yoghurt met slagroom
anMa :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

stamppot rauwe andijvie met kaas en kastanje champignons  :Smile:  
pap en broer kip gerold in spek en gehakt in ham ofzo en ik kaassoufle erbij  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

2 haaskarbonades en een paar gebakken broodjes met ham en kaas

----------


## anMa

Chinese tomatensoep
Spinazie met eitje en karbonaadje
Gekookte aardappels
Aardbeienmilkshake

----------


## Luuss0404

Hetzelfde als gister, met daarbij stokbroodje met salade

----------


## Mizzepi

Hier doperwten, puree en kipsnitzel en vla toe.

----------


## anMa

Chicken tonight ajam pangang met witte rijst
Yoghurt met perzik

----------


## Neetje

aviko oven schotel, met kip en boontjes

----------


## Luuss0404

Aardappelbolletjes met sla, ik broccoli/kaasburger en pap en broer shoarma.
Op stage lekker kommetje aspergesoes gehad  :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Uiensoep
Stamppot raapstelen tartaartje
Yoghurt met banaanschijfjes
anMa :Smile:

----------


## christel1

vandaag BBQ gedaan met de kinderen, heel lekker gegeten dus en het was warm en zonnig, wat moet je nog meer hebben ????

----------


## anMa

Kreeftsoep rivierkreeftjes

----------


## anMa

Kreeftensoep rivierkreeftjes van ah
Gekookte aardappeltjes asperges met botersaus vergeet de zalm niet
Vlaflip met bosvruchtensausje
anMa

----------


## Agnes574

AnMa,
Jij maakt ook telkens uitgebreide en lekkere maaltijden klaar zég!

Ik ga zo naar de supermarkt en zie daar wel wat we vanavond eten!

----------


## anMa

> AnMa,
> Jij maakt ook telkens uitgebreide en lekkere maaltijden klaar zég!
> 
> Ik ga zo naar de supermarkt en zie daar wel wat we vanavond eten!


Hoi Agnes
Nou vandaag dus niet
Ik denk dat ik niet tegen de rivierkreeftjessoep kan
Want ik ben dus heel ziek  :EEK!:  :EEK!: geworden vannacht en vandaag eet ik dus
NIETS alleen thee appelsapje en beschuit
Succes met de boodschappen Agnes
Groetjes anMa  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Oepsie... beterschap AnMa!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: het klinkt bijna als voedselvergiftiging...je hebt dus "niet" lekker gegeten....gatdamme wat akelig....Beterschap, ik hoop dat je maag en de rest gauw tot rust komt.... :Wink:  Liefssssssssssss

Vandaag: ik weet het niet..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

Vndg- sla-met heel véél variatie groenten met geitenkaas vr. mij en gebakken appeltjes en vr. man gebakken kip ..... met frietjes . 

Een beetje regime doen ...laatste dagen druk ( bezoek en wederbezoek) en tevéél genoten ....drank+eten .... :EEK!:  :Big Grin: 

des.- Irisch koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Verrassing....we eten bij mijn schoonmama dus weet nog niet wat
maar zeker weten dat het lekker zal zijn
 :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
anMa word ik ook eens verwend

----------


## Mizzepi

Hier na de ochtendkerkdienst een paasmaaltijd in de vorm van brood gegeten bij de kerk, dus vanavond wordt het warm eten de krieltjes, boontjes en kipfilet, en vla toe en voor maandag tweede paasdag staat er gourmetten met ons vieren op het menu.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb gister en tot op dit uur last van énorme buikloop (diarree) ... gister niets gegeten en vandaag??? Wat eet ik het best om van die buikloop af te geraken .. wou maar dat ik bananen in huis had, dat helpt, maar natuurlijk niet in huis en alle winkels zijn dicht wegens pasen!

----------


## gossie

sterkte en hopelijk snel herstel van je buikloop, Agnes.

Ik zal nu maar niet over !!!! beginnen, of Agnes loopt al. Meis sterkte

----------


## sietske763

eieren, eieren en nog eens eieren!
niet erg....heb cholesterol tabletten

----------


## anMa

> Ik heb gister en tot op dit uur last van énorme buikloop (diarree) ... gister niets gegeten en vandaag??? Wat eet ik het best om van die buikloop af te geraken .. wou maar dat ik bananen in huis had, dat helpt, maar natuurlijk niet in huis en alle winkels zijn dicht wegens pasen!


Beterschap Agnes
Groetjes anMa

----------


## anMa

Vandaag koude schotel met zalm en garnaaltjes 
Vroeg opgestaan om de aardappels te schillen
Ijstaart viennetta vanille

----------


## Suske'52

@anMA  :Smile:  Hé vndg ook sla -garnalen-eitjes...enz. maar met broodjes en pasta  :Stick Out Tongue:  had nog veel groentjes van gisteren ..... 

des.- advocatentaart  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Smakelijk aan ieder ... :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes: Buikloop, wat enorm balen, want je voelt je in een dag tijd helemaal slapjes....
in Griekenland zeggen ze....Witte rijst eten èn Cola drinken....ongelooflijk hè? 
mijn zus had er enorm last van en op advies heeft ze dat genuttigd...het hielp haar wel!!!
Sterkte meid, ik hoop dat het vandaag ( 2e paasdag) wat beter mag gaan!!!
Liefsssssssssss  :Embarrassment: 

Sietske: Hèèrlijk eieren eten,.........zooooooooo gezellie....kan mij meestal ook nooit genoeg zijn, alleen deze Pasen is anders!  :Big Grin:  komt wel weer....doegieeeeee
ben een paar dagen weg, dan ben ik er weer....

Vandaag: Sla met rollade

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisabeth :Smile:  Ag  :Smile:  rijst stopt ook ...maar als kind moesten wij het water waar de rijst in afgekookt is ...dronken wij het op .. het hielp ...rats vergeten ..nu komt de herinering terug  :Wink:  

Hopelijk helpt het Ag  :Wink:  verzorg je  :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Spaghetti met tomatensaus 
Yoghurt
Ps van die cola dat heb ik ook weleens gehoord dat t helpt
anMa

----------


## Agnes574

Verrassing > eten bij schoonmoeder; koude schotel wss én hoop ik!

Hier nog steeds hetzelfde; buikloop... zal naar ha mogen als 't niet stopt!!
Merci voor de tips!!

----------


## Suske'52

pizza's ...gewoon.. :Wink:  teveel bezoek .... 

des .- chocoladepudding ( deze morgen om 08.00u gemaakt )

----------


## Mizzepi

hier eten we wortelen/ bloemkool aardappelen en kipfilet.

----------


## anMa

> pizza's ...gewoon.. teveel bezoek .... 
> 
> des .- chocoladepudding ( deze morgen om 08.00u gemaakt )


Hallo Suske
Wat knap dat jij dat al kunt ,'s morgens om 8 uur
Dan slaap ik nog.
Groetjes anMa :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Kippensoep 
Sla tomaat kwamkwammer slasaus en uitje erdoor
Kipbout gebraden 
Krieltjes
Vruchtensalade banaan Appel kiwi slagroom

----------


## Suske'52

@@anMa  :Smile:  bedankt  :Big Grin:  ja, hé ..ik ben altijd een vroege vogel geweest ...heb niet veel slaap nodig ....wel een ritme ... :Wink:  

Je maakt ook lekkere gerechten klaar ...kan er nog iets van opsteken  :Big Grin:   :Wink:  

-morgen - wortelen - aard.- kippenworsten 

-des-peren met mascerpone  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gossie

niet veel :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Neetje

> niet veel


idem  :Confused:

----------


## gossie

> idem


het is bij mij een salade (restje van gisteren) geweest.

Maar toch neetje hopelijk heeft datgene je gesmaakt :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Kippensoep van gisteren
Worteltjes voor man ik eet bietjes met n uitje erdoor
Aardappelpuree
Kipfilet.gebraden
Vla
Ik heb de banaan appel aardbei tot moes gehakt en ingevroren maar ik denk niet dat het een ijsproduct is geworden wat lekker is :EEK!: 

zal t wel weggooien
anMa

----------


## Neetje

Eet smakelijk, ik krijg weer geen hap door me keel vandaag. Mss lukt het me om een beetje kwark naar binnen te werken.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben vanmiddag weg naar France, naar een viswater ... dus makkelijke 'viswater-kost' tot maandag  :Wink:  !!
Dinsdag ben ik er weer!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Nikky278

Vandaag lekker Kip Siam met salade  :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Nasi zelf maken met komkommer gebakken eitje en saté
Yoghurt

----------


## anMa

Kerrie crème soep blikje
Spercieboontjes appelmoes
Gehaktbal gekookte aardappels
Vla yoghurt

----------


## sietske763

nog geen idee,
wel iets dat heel makkelijk is en weinig tijd kost

----------


## Mizzepi

Hier was het vandaag patat en frikandellen en vla als toetje. Even gemakkelijk voor de zaterdag wat we meestal doen.

----------


## Suske'52

al 2 dagen buiten de deur gaan eten ...deze nacht tot 02.u00 ...het is genoeg ..... :Mad: 

vndg- kaasschotel-fruit-noten enz.....

aardbeientaart  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

mmmmmmmmmmmm klinkt goed...een kaasschotel!
als het niet zoveel werk is om te bereiden, wil je het dan in het recepten topic schrijven...of op profiel ofzo??

vandaag....alweer geen idee,
gisteren is het trouwens een stokbrood geworden.

----------


## anMa

Diepvriespizza 
en meloen als toetje

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Lekker daar heb ik zin in...Pizza uit de diepvries is zaliggggggggggg  :Big Grin:  ( of vers)

Zaterdag: Patatten met frikandel èn appelmoes....èn veel smurrie ( mayonaise, curry)

Zondag: Gekookte aardappelen met Snijbonen en Wienerschnitzel.....plus koffie met Tompouce... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vandaag: moet ik nog over nadenken.... :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Ehh tosti.. Uitgebreide maaltijd  :Stick Out Tongue:  Heb even geen zin om te koken!

----------


## gossie

'n allergaartje of te wel restjes, van de laatste dagen.

----------


## Mizzepi

Hier was het vandaag kipfilet, bloemkool en wortelen en vla toe.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oke meiden dat klinkt goed hierboven....zelfs de tosti vindt ik een aanrader....merci, soms wordt ik op een idee gebracht....

Maandag: kliekjes...dat wil zeggen...Krulsla met heerlijke snoeptomaatjes en een gekookt ei er boven op met wat dressing....wat snijbonen en een aardapel....toetje:yoghurt met kaneel en rozijn.... :Big Grin: 

Vandaag: is een verrassing, moet ik nog bedenken.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Cornflakes ... maag en darmen blijven overhoop liggen; zal naar ha mogen  :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

Is dat een zomerding dat mensen minder (warm) eten?
Ik eet met warm weer liever brood, sandwich, fruit en salades dan bv pasta...

Vrijdag paddestoelensoep met broodjes.
Zaterdag op stage had ik een beetje geproefd van de aardappels met kerrie-bloemkool en thuis had ik pizza kaas/ananas en pap en broertje kant en klare ovenmaaltijd
Zondag kaas/aardappel/knoflook ovenschotel met bietjes.
Gister spaghetti, varia groenten, ik broccoli/kaas vegaburger en pap en broertje gehaktbal
Vandaag left-over pasta en pancakes.

----------


## christel1

Ha ik eet toch warm vandaag hoor, frietjes met steak en peperroomsaus met een sla'tje en tomaten...

----------


## dotito

Vanavond word het hier broccolistoemp met chateaubriand. Weet je ik eet niet zo heel veel vlees, maar als ik dan iets van vlees eet moet het lekker, en vooral mals zijn.

En als dessert zelf gemaakte chocomousse daar is mijn ventje echt zot van :Big Grin: 


Morgen gebakken schijfjes(aardappelen)met rode kool en worst.

----------


## sietske763

heb een heleboel roomtoetjes gekocht bij de aldi, juist omdat ik daar weinig kom(te ver)
koop ik er heel veel.
ik denk niet dat ze het lang zullen overleven, mmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## sietske763

o ja en heb er vetblokkers bij en veel vitamines

----------


## anMa

Eerlijk gezegd weet ik t nog niet
Die pizza was wel lekker dus misschien dat ik dat vandaag nog eens doe.
Ik heb waarschijnlijk een luie dag
AnMa

----------


## Agnes574

Terug wat cornflakes ... maag en darmen beginnen te beteren  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister: Kipsateburger van Appie ( zaliggggggggg) met spercibonen uit blik en appelmoes

vandaag: Witte pandan rijst met hamlappen en een pikante Tomaten-Roomsaus met sla met tuinkruiden en andere ellende....jammie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mizzepi

Vandaag voor de wederhelft nasi met hamblokjes en voor mij en de kinderen macaroni met hamblokjes en kaas erdoor heen.

----------


## Suske'52

gist - gestooft witloof- aard.-gebraad 

des.-Italiaanse koffie met praline 

vndg-loempia- tomatensaus met kokosmelk en kip 

des- chocolademuffins

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag: Het zelfde als gisteren denk ik  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Uiensoep
Zuurkoolstamp met gebraden kip appelmoes
Vla of yoghurt

----------


## Mizzepi

Hier vanmiddag met de kinderen pannenkoeken gegeten op de laatste dag van de vakantie. Vanavond gewoon brood gegeten.

----------


## sietske763

chinees

----------


## gossie

de verbrandde tosti uit de pan :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Frietjes met entrecote
Geen groente vandaag
Geen soep en misschien een ijsje als toetje
anMa. Is weer eens lui.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag: Ga ik eten bij mijn zus in de tuin....leuk zo'n verrassing.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

wat fijn Elisabeth
Ik wilde dat ik een zus had die mij zo verraste.
Groetjes anMa

----------


## anMa

Vandaag komen mijn kinderen eten en hun echtgenoot en vriend
Ik maak dan zelf kippensoep met selderij
Verse worteltjes sla met feta en tomaat komkommer ui
Gekookte aardappeltjes er is ook appelmoes en peertjes
Een gebraden gehaktbal erbij
En als toetje viennetta vanille met slagroom
Dat vinden ze allemaal lekker dus
Ik heb gisteravond alvast de aardappels geschild
AnMa

----------


## Sylvia93

Het is zulk lekker weer, wij doen dus gezellig de bbq aan!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik hou het nog even bij cornflakes; het lijkt of mijn maag en darmen zich aan het herstellen zijn; goed zo!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Was fijn AnMa....we hebben samen al het èèn en ander meegemaakt...het was gezellig...zij met haar vriend en ik met een hele goede vriend....hondje Bhody mee, en relaxen... :Big Grin: 
op zo'n dag als vandaag betreur ik het dat ik gèèn moeder ben....maar allez.....Fijn dat je kinderen kwamen...

Lieve groeten... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

vndg. sober  :Wink:  

Groentensoep .....toast 

des. rijstpudding vr. man

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister: witte Pandan Rijst met Sla met allerlei lekkers erop.... :Embarrassment: 

Vandaag: zie ik wel....

----------


## anMa

Kippen groentesoep
Raapstelenstamppot met gebraden kipfilet
Naturel yoghurt met ananas

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth, 
Fijn dat het leuk was bij je zus  :Smile: 

@ Syl,
Hoeveel dagen kon je dit keer bbq-en  :Stick Out Tongue:  Was het gezellig?

@ Anma, 
jij hebt je best gedaan met eten toen de kids kwamen! Had eigenlijk andersom gemoeten he  :Wink: 

Vandaag had broerlief pasta met groenten en hamblokjes en voor mij kaasdingetjes gemaakt.
Gister aardappels, bonen, groentesticks van de Iglo.
Zondag afhaal chinees wat dus gebakken bananen voor mij betekende  :Big Grin: 
Zaterdag uit eten geweest met vrienden.
Vrijdag heb ik mijn zelfgemaakte kaasfondue van donderdag maar opgemaakt want ik was helemaal alleen met Heavy, leuk zo'n vogel die je kaas en brood afjat  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Donderdag had ik kaasfondue en pap en broer kant-en-klaar maaltijd...
Ik geloof dat ik morgen maar quiche of lasagne maak hebben we al veels te lang niet gehad...

----------


## anMa

Spaghetti met tomatensaus
Yoghurt met aardbei en slagroom

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: Gezellig uit eten met je vrienden, lekker zelf niet te koken en na te denken wat het menu wordt op die dag...je bent een smulpaap, je hebt zalig gegeten lees ik...doegieee  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Gisteren Patat en een Picanto met appelmoes en smurrie ( saus)  :Big Grin: 

Vandaag: kliekjes denk ik... :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Groentesoep
Witte bonen saucijsje aardappels gekookt
Vla

----------


## Luuss0404

@ anMa,
Hm lekker  :Smile: 
Aardbeitjes heb ik ook wel zin in...

@ Elisabeth,
Ja variatie is belangrijk he  :Wink:  

Gister voelde ik mij niet lekker dus geen cake of quiche of lasagne gemaakt... Pap had opgebakken aardappels met mais/zongedroogde tomaat en ham/bacon blokjes, broerlief had pizza en ik had penne met mais/zongedroogde tomaat en kaas...

----------


## dotito

Gisteren>broccolistoemp met varkenshaasje en chocomouse.

Vandaag>selder in tomatensaus met gehaktballetjes en aardappelen en pudding.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha we hebben alleen het weekend gebbq't! 
Afgelopen dinsdag worteltjes gemaakt, vriend gister bietjes laten maken (heerlijk als je niet hoeft te koken echt zo'n lui lekker dagje) en vandaag gebakken aardappeltjes met macaroni erdoorheen.

----------


## sietske763

> Gister: witte Pandan Rijst met Sla met allerlei lekkers erop....
> 
> Vandaag: zie ik wel....


je eetpatroon gaat steeds beter, meiss
ik geloof dat wij bij de ongezondste eters horen.
maar die sla klinkt erg gezond!
goed zo!
nou lekker blijven koken en bakken en dan nog op de juiste tijd(structuur, hahaa)
kus
ik heb gi een stokbrood met jam op,
heerlijk, ff voor genieten voor vak.
daar eet ik alleen stokbrood met jam 3x per dag en dat 21 dagen, hmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Suske'52

:Wink: -gist.- stoofcarbonnade met frietjes 

des- confituurtaart 

 :Wink: -vndg.- gebakken forel met sla ...groenten....

des.- perendessert met witte chocolade  :Stick Out Tongue:  

 :Wink: -morgen zat.dg - aard.puree met tong in madeirasaus 

des.- aardbeientaart  :Stick Out Tongue:  

 :Wink: -zondg.- kip - asperges 

des - Irisch koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:  

 :Wink: -mndg.- regime ..soep .....

----------


## anMa

Wow Suske het lijkt wel n restaurant bij jou
Lekkere dingen allemaal
Vandaag eten wij
Komkommersalade frietjes entrecote en vla yoghurt
Misschien nog poffertjes vanavond als extraatje
Ik kreeg een pak poffertjes kado toen ik boodschappen deed bij EMTE
anMa

----------


## Suske'52

@anMA  :Smile:  merciekes ....altijd graag gekookt  :Wink: en gebakken... de hoeveelheid taart en koeken die in mijn leven gebakken en verorbert zijn ....die zijn niet meer te overzien ....bergen ....gelukkig hebben dochters ook de feeling voor koken .....bakken laten ze aan mij over ....bij feesten of zomaar dat was niet één taart.... maar verschillende .....mijn moederhart  :Smile:  smelt als kinderen hier zijn en dan vertellen waar die soort taart dat ze eten hun aan doen terug denken ...vd. kindertijd .. :Smile:

----------


## gossie

het was vanavond een heerlijk koud buffet. Een verrassing van een uitje.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ghehe ok  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ AnMa,
Ja ik zou ook wel eens bij Suske willen eten als ik haar menu's zo zie  :Wink: 

@ Gossie,
Leuk zeg!

Gister heeft pap champignon ravioli met groenten gemaakt  :Smile:  
Vandaag gok ik soep met brood...

----------


## sietske763

was een beetje behelpen vandaag door de drukke voetbaldag;
4 rollen pepermunt en een zak wine gums en als toetje een grote zak patat

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

HAHAHA jij hoort écht wel tot één van de meest raarste eters. Lol stokbrood met jam voor 21 dagen. Pepermunt, Wine Gums patat hahaa geniaal!

Ik ga morgen spinazie maken, weet nog niet wat ik erbij ga doen, gehaktkruiden is een beetje op. Nogal schaarste hier thuis  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Dinsdag is het weer schietavond dus dan eet ik sowieso niet thuis, laat ik me lekker verrassen!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Creatief hoor  :Wink: 

Vandaag tomatensoep met geitenkaas uit zo'n soep uit zak en tosti...

----------


## anMa

Groentensoep
Asperges met witte saus(zakje)
Ribkarbonade gek.aardappels
Vruchtensalade( kiwi banaan aardbei)
Gisteren kant en klaar nasi in de magnetron met gebakken eitje en bakje mora saté
anMa
Ja Sietske patat dat kan er altijd wel in lekker toch!

----------


## Oki07

@ Sietske, hoe kun je daar nou op teren? 4 rollen pepermunt en winegums. Heb je dan helemaal geen honger gehad? En kennelijk ben je er wel gek op hè; jam en stokbrood, dat je dat de hele vakantie kan eten? Hihi, moet er wel een beetje om lachen. Wij nemen op reis naar onze vakantiebestemming nooit ontbijt in hotels, omdat dat altijd stokbrood met jam is en jij vindt dat dan zo lekker dat je het drie keer per dag eet  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Aardappels, bloemkool en iets wat leek op ronde vissticks

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Macaroni, viel niet goed helaas, had ik al wel verwacht. In het weekend had ik patat en een pizza en dan nu weer macaroni das niet goed voor je maag :Frown:  Maargoed voor de rest van de week maar aardappels en groente!

----------


## sietske763

> @ Sietske,
> 
> HAHAHA jij hoort écht wel tot één van de meest raarste eters. Lol stokbrood met jam voor 21 dagen. Pepermunt, Wine Gums patat hahaa geniaal!
> 
> Ik ga morgen spinazie maken, weet nog niet wat ik erbij ga doen, gehaktkruiden is een beetje op. Nogal schaarste hier thuis 
> Dinsdag is het weer schietavond dus dan eet ik sowieso niet thuis, laat ik me lekker verrassen!


haha die syl,
klopt ik ben een vreemde rare eter en dan zeg ik hier nog lang niet alles.....
vaak eet ik ook een taart of 1 liter rijstepap voor de hele dag.............
maar heb een hekel aan structuur.....en dan vergeet ik te bedenken dat ik ook nog moet eten...
heb al 6 potten jam in de koffer voor vakantie...
en t erge is...............ik vind het helemaal normaal.....nou ja, zat dus niet voor niets vroeger bij psych.

ff off topic.................succes lieverd met je examens en al het leren!

----------


## fc339044

gestooft witlof,gebakken aardappelen en vis.

----------


## Mizzepi

Vandaag wordt het doperweten, puree, kipsnitzel en kipcordonbleu even wat gemakkelijks en snel

----------


## Suske'52

@ sietske  :Big Grin:  dat is een extra valies mee te nemen ... met eten .... :Wink: als wij op hotel gaan doe ik altijd speculaas mee ...daar dat bij het ontbijt nooit nergens te bespeuren is ....heb graag elke morgen mijn koekje  :Wink:  

vndg - wortelen - aard.-hammetjes 

des.- soesjes

----------


## dotito

hier word het vandaag witloofstoemp met dunne lende en rijstpap.

----------


## anMa

Soep van gisteren
Spinazie gehaktbal en gek aardappels 
Vla
anMa

----------


## Luuss0404

Zo te lezen heeft iedereen lekker gegeten  :Smile: 

Ik heb vandaag couscous gemaakt met couscous kruiden van de markt en een beetje kokos... knoflook, rode ui, courgette, oranje paprika, thaise roerbakgroenten, rozijntjes en kruiden gewokt... voor pap en broertje gekruide kipdrumsticks en voor mijzelf nootjes en feta erbij... ik had het zo pittig gemaakt dat pap toch geen sambal erbij wou  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## anMa

Hoi LUuss ik denk dat t moeilijk is couscous maken 
met alles erbij is best wel veel werk ook
Dat heb ik nog nooit gedaan weleens bij vrienden gegeten 
maar mijn man vindt dat wel lekker

Ik maak maak vandaag
chicken tonight ajam pangang met witte rijst
anMa

----------


## Nikky278

Vandaag vegetarisch, lekker een salade met komkommer en stukjes kaas. Als ik dan nog honger heb een sneetje brood. Elke week 1 of twee dagen vegetarisch, bevalt erg goed  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Daar ben ik weer...ff bijlezen....was thuis en druk,.. verder alles oke... :Big Grin: 

Sietske: je bent een bijzonder mens....eet maar zoals je denkt wat goed voor je is....3 weken stokbrood eten kan "echt" niet.... :Big Grin:  maar ik begrijp je wel....dag lieverd....knuffel  :Stick Out Tongue:  lekker jam mee op vakantie...ik houd er òòk van....

Luuss: je bent een schat dat je zo hèèrlijk voor je papa en broertje kookt...knap hoor die couscous....dag meissie..succes met alles.... :Wink: 

Ik eet Zilvervliesrijst met Eikenbladsla met kleine tomaatjes en fettakaas en wat dressing erop...het moet snel klaar zijn èn voedzaam....ik doe mijn best... :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

VNDG _een broodje met hamburger vh. huis .....druk ..druk .... 

des.-fruitsla ...hemelse aardbeien van bij de boer  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sylvia93

> haha die syl,
> klopt ik ben een vreemde rare eter en dan zeg ik hier nog lang niet alles.....
> vaak eet ik ook een taart of 1 liter rijstepap voor de hele dag.............
> maar heb een hekel aan structuur.....en dan vergeet ik te bedenken dat ik ook nog moet eten...
> heb al 6 potten jam in de koffer voor vakantie...
> en t erge is...............ik vind het helemaal normaal.....nou ja, zat dus niet voor niets vroeger bij psych.
> 
> ff off topic.................succes lieverd met je examens en al het leren!


Haha thanks, komt goed hoor  :Smile:  Hehe je bent gewoon ons aparte etertje op dit forum!

Gister aardappeltjes/worteltjes en een gehaktbal. Vandaag aardappeltjes/rode kool met appeltjes en een schnitzel.

----------


## anMa

Chinese tomatensoep blikje
Tuinboontjes voor man en ik bietjes met uitje erdoor
Vissticks aardappel gekookte
Gele vla met perzikjes
Ja gewoon hollandse pot weer
Weet t soms ook niet meer!,,
anMa

----------


## Suske'52

:Wink: gist.- groentenomelet gegratineerd 
des.- ijskreem ( mans lievelingstoetje)

 :Wink: vndg - vis-asperges-oesterzwammen -rijst 
des- ananas gegratineerd met ijs -en meringue 

 :Wink: morgen- witte selder in tomatensaus-aard. 
des.- aardbeientaart

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: klinkt zalig dame.... :Wink: 

Vandaag ( vrijdag) spercibonen en een vegetarische groenteschijf.....ik had geen grote trek... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Viskrokantjes

----------


## Neetje

chili con carne denk ik, dan heb ik voor 3 dagen eten

----------


## Elisabeth9

Handig Neetje voor 3 dagen maken.... :Stick Out Tongue: ...goed zo, lekker eten....

ik moet vaak glimlachen om wat iedereen hier allemaal eet....
zoals FC339044 hèèrlijk al die visjes, je brengt mij wel op een idee... :Big Grin:  

Zaterdag: Nasi gemaakt met sla erbij en een heleboel lekkers erop....
vadaag moet ik over nadenken, het is nog niet aan de orde.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag word het hier witloofstoemp met schelvishaasje mijn ventje, gaat dat klaarmaken vandaag voel me te slecht  :Frown:  om te koken :Wink:

----------


## Mizzepi

Afgelopen zaterdag 21 mei was het op de avond samen alleen met de kinderen eten macaroni met ham en geraspte kaas en ijs toe met de kinderen.

Nu vanmiddag was het diepvriesboontjes, aardappelschijfjes en kipfilet en vla toe en vanavond is het voor man en 1 van de kinderen een tosti en andere dochter wil een geroosterde boterham met suiker en ik zelf eet een bruine boterham met vlees of kaas meestal.

----------


## Neetje

2 dagen gedaan met de chili, ik had geen trek, maar vond het zonde om de rest weg te gooien.

Morgen boodschappen halen, gelukkig moet ik eerst naar de fysio, dan is de drempel om naar buiten te gaan weg. Zucht.

----------


## Suske'52

gist.-frietjes - gestoofd konijn 
des.- Irisch koffie  :Stick Out Tongue: 

vndg.- koude schotel / sla -tomaten- wortelen-mais-soja enz.....
des- ijskreem 

morgen-kabeljauw-aard.puree -mix groenten 
des -confituurtaart

----------


## dotito

Gisteren volkoren pasta met verse bolognesesaus en een vanille pudding.

Vandaag gebakken krieltjes met gebakken groenten, daar een gevulde parprika met rundergehakt erbij en een rijstpapje.

Voor morgen nog geen idee.

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag bietjes gemaakt met gehakt!

@ Suske,

Je hebt wel altijd lekkere deserts zeg! Wij doen eigenlijk nooit aan een desert  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gossie

vandaag; dus eigenlijk gisteren
-een gebraden haantje
-bloemkool met kerriesaus
-aardappeltje
-eigen gemaakte appelmoes

----------


## Suske'52

@ Syl  :Smile: desserts jaaaaa....mijn echtgenoot is een zoetebek .... :Big Grin:  ik maak wel meestal iets dat redelijk vlug klaar is .... :Wink:  

-vndg-vissoep / Sla met geitenkaas-honingdressing- fijne groenten -noten 

-des-pannekoeken

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

mmm.....pannekoeken met candysuiker  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  dat is lang geleden bij mij  :Wink: 

Hier word het broccoli stoemp met kabeljauw en geen dessert voor mij voor vandaag anders ga ik te dik worden  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mizzepi

Wij eten macaroni en nasi even snel en gemakkelijk vanavond de derde avond collecteren.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister aardappelen en sla .....'s avonds Chips, èn een groot punt cake wat de buurvrouw had gemaakt...ik heb het gegeten mèt slagroom....tja dat moest even, ik kon het niet weigeren........Foei...mààr het was lekker... :Big Grin:  ik leek wel uitgehongerd, ach welnee, ik had gewoon "lekkere" trek!!!!! Bah niet altijd leuk, maar het smaakte zaliggggggggg  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  dat herkennen vrouwen wel hè? ik ben vast niet de enige!!!!!

Vandaag: weet ik niet.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Kan smaken zo'n pakje chips hé  :Stick Out Tongue:  bevat alleen veel calorieen  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

vandaag garnaalkroketten met tomaat en komkommer en brood, als toetje, ijscrème met aardbeien en veel slagroom (lekker ongezond).....

----------


## christel1

ah de chocoladesaus nog vergeten.....

----------


## dotito

Gisteren > wortel stoemp met chipolata en chocomouse.

Vandaag > pangasius met allerlei groene groentjes en frietjes  :Big Grin:  bij Ikea.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel en Dodito....Och wat hebben "jullie" smakelijk gegeten  :Big Grin:  mooi zo....jammie....

Gister eenvoudig...zelfgemaakte tomatensoep ( gekregen van mijn tante) en stokbrood...aangezien ik op de verjaardag was van mijn tante had ik nadien niet meer grote trek... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vandaag  :Wink:  ? Papa jarig dus eerst na de verjaardag en dàn zien of ik nog iets wil eten...fijne zondag....  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Hier word het vandaag tortellini met bolognese saus.

----------


## Luuss0404

Eergister aardappels, boontjes, pap en broertje kip met spek eromheen en ik vegaburger brocolli/kaas.
Gister soep met italianse bol.

----------


## dotito

Gisteren>restje van wortel stoemp met kabeljauw.

Vandaag>vanmiddag gerookte zalm met aardappelsalade en een boterham met krabsalade.

Vanavond>boontjes met aardappelen en een steak.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do, hm lekker gerookte zalm!

----------


## anMa

Tomatensoep kant enklaar ah
Sla komkommer en tomaten met n uitje erdoor

Lamskarbonaadje( zo heel af en toe)
Yoghurt banaan slagroom :Smile: 

Tja ik denk er is niks mis met de sla en komkommer enz.

Mijn man zei:
weet je wel zeker dat we dat eten?
haha... nee hoor grapje
Hij denkt hetzelfde..

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag pasta eten bij mijn jongste broer.....we zijn met 12 personen...Kostbaar  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Veel plezier Elizabeth!

Ik eet een salade!

----------


## dotito

Hier word het koude aardappelen met koude groentjes en kalkoenlapje  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Zaterdag pizza gegeten met een vriend, zondag heb ik macaroni gemaakt voor een andere vriend en mji, gister heeft pap tagliatelle gemaakt... vandaag maar aardappels hoop ik  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

T werd spinazie en aardappels met een eitje en vegaburger, pap n broer kipspiezen van de bbq en saucijzen.

----------


## gossie

Vandaag heb ik rauwe andijvie uit eigen tuin (niet mijn tuin) stamppot gegeten met verse worst en uitgebakken spekkies. Heerlijk, het werd me voor geschoteld. nogmaals heerlijk :Big Grin:  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Klink lekker gossie! En rauwe andijvie uit eigen tuin (die van jezelf of van een ander) smaakt toch beter  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

Pizza bbq chicken

----------


## dotito

Gisteren iets gegeten in de macro (grote winkelketen), frietjes met vol au vent en chocomousse.

Vanavond word het hier een gerechtje van de weight wachters en voor mijn ventje een lasagne.

Mijn ventje gaat altijd donderdags sporten en dan word er nooit gekookt (rustdag).

----------


## anMa

Franse uiensoep uit zakje
Zuurkoolstamp met gebraden kip piripiri
Yoghurt met kiwi

Ps onze andijvie groeit al goed dus binnenkort ook uit eigen tuin sla en andijvie. Als er maar geen vogeltje op plast :Embarrassment: 
O nee ze staan nu nog in t kasje


Eet smakelijk iedereen
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Agnes574

Straks in de winkel een ideetje opdoen; heb nog geen flauw idee van wat we gaan eten vanavond!

----------


## Suske'52

gist.-pappardelle met vis/ pikante saus/groenten 
des.- aardbeientaart 

vndg- vol-au-vent met aard. 
des.- appeltaart -Irisch koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mizzepi

Bij ons was het vandaag aardappelschijfjes, diepvriesbonen, en kipfilet en vla als toetje.
Vanavond was het voor de kinderen pannenkoeken die we nog over hadden, voor mijn man was het tosti met suiker en voor mij zelf brood met schouderham.

----------


## Neetje

Ik ga zo patat bakken met sate erbij

----------


## dotito

Zelf gemaakte pasta saus met heel veel groentjes (paprika, courgette, wortelen, tomaten, ui,) en gehakt met volkoren tagliatelle mmm  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Dessert tompouce

----------


## anMa

Kippensoep met groenten en extra selderij
Kip uit de oven met citroen en rozemarijn
Friet
Ijsbergsla met komkommer met feta tomaat ui
Vla met zelfgemaakte frambozensaus
En viennetta met slagroom 
Dubbel toetje omdat het lekker was en de kindren waren er die zijn gek op viennetta :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

vndg.- frietjes-steak met kampernoeliessaus .... goed met peper bestrooit .... :Stick Out Tongue:  ( man's lekkere frietjes ) 
des.- yoghurtpudding

----------


## Luuss0404

Voelde mij van de week niet zo ggoed dus vele crackers met kaas gehad... 
Gister voor t eerst deze week weer warm gegeten, lekker macaroni, die ik net opgewarmd heb  :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Uiensoep
Andijviestampot met speklapjes
Yoghurt banaan kiwi en een bakje kersen

----------


## Agnes574

Gemarineerde steak met frietjes en salade vanavond  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik heb de Riblappen op het vuur staan, dus ik "denk" dat ik vanavond dàt ga eten met andyvie en aardappelen?  :Big Grin:  

Smakelijk eten lady's èn supermannen..... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Groetjes van Elisa

----------


## gossie

@ Elisabeth,
was je hollandse potje lekker? Het leek mij wel wat...........

vanavond heb ik eigengemaakte groentesoep op.

----------


## sietske763

na 3 weken stokbroden eet ik volgens mijn normen weer reuze normaal,
KH arm door gewicht, dus gebaken groenten en vlees.

----------


## anMa

Roerbakmie en een ijsje :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

gist.- buiten de deur gaan eten ... (super lekker  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) 

vndg.- krielaard. gebakken in rozemarijn.... lekker .....sla-tomaat-asperge-wortelen enz.....kabeljauw gebakken .

des.- bord met speculaasijs/ mini soesjes /chocolademousse.... beide vh.huis  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

Lekker allemaal ^^

@ Suske, oh leuk buiten de deur eten  :Big Grin: 

Gister stamppot andijvie gehad, vandaag geen idee...

----------


## Suske'52

gist.- aard.-wortelen -gebraad 
des.- mascerpone-met bosvruchten-gegratineerd in de oven 

vndg.- witloof-hesp gratin  :Stick Out Tongue: 
des.- chocoladepudding ... 

man komt thuis met 2 kilo kersen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ....maar hij vindt ze niet zoet genoeg  :EEK!:  ....zodus confituur maken deze nmdg. ..... :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Succes met confituur maken  :Wink: 

Maandag hebben we pizza gegeten, dinsdag heeft pap bami gemaakt en gister aardappels, boontjes en kaas vegaburger.
Vandaag moet ik nog even kijken...

----------


## dotito

gisteren>gevulde paprika's met rijst en lam,rundgehakt en een stukje fondant chocoladetaart als dessert  :Stick Out Tongue: 

vandaag >paella met vis en vlees

----------


## Neetje

Ik ga zo bij mijn oudste zus eten, dus wat de pot schaft merk ik wel

----------


## dotito

@Neetje, veel plezier bij u zus, probeer er een beetje van te genieten  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

@Dotito, dank je ... Tot 8 uur ging het prima, daarna drama ... mentaal weer ingezakt :s

----------


## Agnes574

Blijven vechten voor jezelf maatje!!
Veel huilen helpt ook; zo komen je verdriet en je frustraties naar buiten!!
Sterkte en kop op!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Neetje

thnx, ik doe me best

----------


## anMa

Gebakken krieltjes zelf gepoot en geoogst
Witlofsla met een uitje erdoor
Varkenshaasje met knofsaus
Vla of yoghurt

----------


## Mizzepi

Vanavond patat en frikandel

----------


## dotito

vanavond>kippenbouten in de oven met provencaalse kruiden, verse tomaatjes met wilde rijst.

----------


## Luuss0404

Soep en afbakbroodjes wordt het vandaag...

----------


## Agnes574

2 meergranenbroodjes met gerookte zalm en één met mozzarella  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Lekker Agnes ^^

----------


## sietske763

pinda,s

----------


## Suske'52

@luuss  :Smile:  hé de kersenconfituur was een flop ...daar de kersen aangestoken waren door wormpjes  :Big Grin:  man had er al van geproeft in de auto en vondt ze niet lekker  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  

gist. - spaghetti 
des.- appeltaart 

vndg -frietjes-brochette -sla -tomaat 
des.-biscuit met vers fruit 

morgen - macaroni-hesp in kaassaus -gratin 
des.- gebakken ananas met ijs

----------


## Agnes574

Gister ge-BBQ-t bij schoonma ... lekker makkelijk en gezellig!

----------


## anMa

Kippensoep met groenten en extra selderij
Boontjes gehaktbal aardappels
Yoghurt met banaan aardbeien slagroom
anMa

----------


## Suske'52

Vndg.- kruidenaard./sla/met gemengde koude groenten..... 

des.- verse fruitsla  :Stick Out Tongue:  

morgen - prei -tagiatelli -vis-lemonsaus 

des.- yoghurtpudding

----------


## Mizzepi

Vandaag kipsnitsnitzel, kipcordonbleu en doperweten en puree en vla toe.

----------


## dotito

gisteren>gebakken aardappelen met een tomaten slaatje en kalkoenfilet met een yoghurt als dessert.

vandaag nog geen idee moet nog naar de winkel om boodschappen  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Zonet naar de winkel een beetje boodschappen gedaan. voor vanavond word het hier koude aardappelen met roodbaarsfilet en een sla mix van allerlei groenten en sla.

En als dessert een zelfgemaakte broodpudding, wel met magere ingrediënten. Heb hem daarnet gemaakt en hij zit nu in de oven, hij ziet er heerlijk uit mm.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Morgen avond word het hier wortel stoemp met een rumsteak.

----------


## sietske763

gepicknickt bij het water met veel lekkere dingen

----------


## dotito

Pasta  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: gezellig picknikken..haha ik schrijf het fout maar ik laat het staan...bij het water vindt ik altijd zo'n rust...goed idee van jou...hèèrlijk... :Wink: 

Do: zelfgemaakte broodpudding?...klinkt verrukkelijk....jammie.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wat eet ik vandaag? ik heb geen idee..wil ik een snelle hap of juist gezond.... :Big Grin:  het is al later.... :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Ja de broodpudding smaakte heerlijk, vind altijd zonde om oud brood weg te gooien vandaar. Ik eet er een heel klein stukje omdat dat toch genoeg calorieën zijn en mijn ventje eet de rest op. Dat is zowat de vuilbak is huis op gebied van eten :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Broodjes met pindakaas en abrikozenjam
Bakje aardbeien met slagroom

----------


## Suske'52

vndg- bbq. met sausen / groenten/aard.in schil met kruiden....met een flesje rode wijn  :Stick Out Tongue:  

des.- griesmeelpudding met macrons  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

gist.- soepdag 
des.- broodpudding ....do,  :Smile:  jij hebt verleden week ....mij op het idee gebracht  :Wink:  

- vndg.- kaasschotel.... kazen meegebracht van Normandie ....ze zijn heerlijk  :Wink:  stokbrood- fruit -noten -olijven-gedroogd fruit -en een goed flesje wijn mag niet ontbreken  :Wink:  

des.- Irisch koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

Gisteren>wortel stoemp met een rumsteak had ik nog in de diepvries liggen, was te moe van de fysio om te koken.

Vandaag>weet ik het nog niet, maar ik ga iets heel speciaals maken. Dochter komt eten om het te vieren  :Big Grin:  glaasje erbij en we maken het gezellig  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

fruit

----------


## anMa

Vandaag ga ik niet koken
Maar lekker uit eten bij een oosters restaurant met zelfbediening
Samen met de kinderen en een paar vrienden clubje van 12 pers
Omdat ik as woensdag 60 jaar word.
Dat gaan we nu vieren
 :Big Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## anMa

Hoi dotito
Fijne dag gewenst met je dochter
Groetjes anMa

----------


## anMa

Hoi dotito
Ja ik was te laat het was gisteren dus dan hoop ik dat jullie het gezellig hebben gehad
Dag anMa

----------


## Suske'52

aard.-wortelen/erwtjes-kip 

des.- parfait van peer/granaatappel

----------


## dotito

@anMa,

Eerst en vooral proficiat met je 60 ste verjaardag wel een beetje vroeg, maar zo kan ik het zeker niet vergeten  :Big Grin:  En heel veel plezier met je etentje met je familie en vrienden  :Wink: 

Ja moet zeggen dat het gister hier best zeer leuk was. We hebben samen een flesje gekraakt en goed gegeten, en moet zeggen dat dat glaasje me enorm gesmaakt. Was zoete wijn mmm  :Stick Out Tongue:  ben daar verzot op.

Liefs Do

Vandaag word het hier puree met boontjes en scharmedallions.

----------


## Suske'52

pasta-vis.....met zoet-zure saus en groenten 

des- confituurtaart

----------


## dotito

vandaag ga ik niet koken ga naar de w w vanavond vandaar. vandaag word het hier tortelinni met verse bolognesesaus had ik nog liggen in de diepvries.

@Suske,

Jou desserten zien er altijd zo lekker uit mm... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Kippensoep van gisteren
Sla tomaat gebraden kip aardappels gekookt
Aardbei kiwi banaan yoghurt

----------


## dotito

voor vandaag weet ik het nog niet moet nog naar de winkel. Zal zeker niet uitgebreid zijn door ik naar de tandarts  :Confused:  moet.

----------


## Suske'52

@do  :Smile:  vd. desserts doe ik mijn best  :Wink:  want man is een zoetebek  :Big Grin:  nochtans is hem suikerpatient ....als ik iets klaar maak ..... of er tegenover bij de bakker iets halen scheelt dit veel  :Wink: mijn gerecht is nog altijd beter om zijn suikergehalte onder controle te houden 

vndg.- witte selder in tomatensaus -aard. 

des.- brusselse wafels  :Stick Out Tongue:  suiker-

----------


## Suske'52

@anMa  :Smile:  Gelukkige verjaardag !!!! :Smile:  Smakelijk  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Scampi en zeevruchten diabolique met frietjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister ( zaterdag) Gebraden Rundvlees die uren gesudderd heeft, pffff ( niet te vaak doen) rode kool, aardappelen, en sla met lekkers  :Big Grin: 

Vandaag: ehhhhhhh het is nog vroeg dat weet ik nog niet.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

Gisteren>aardappelen met spruiten en kippenworst

Vandaag>broccoli stoemp met slavink(dat is een kalfshamburger met een lapje spek rond) en een chocoladepudding

----------


## Mizzepi

Vandaag was het patat en frikandel mijn verjaardagsmenu. Dit omdat we weg geweest waren (we zitten op vakantie op de camping en hadden niet zo veel zin om uitgebreid te koken) dus toen even gemakkelijk op mijn verjaardag.

----------


## Suske'52

gist.- tagiatelli / scampie's / pikante diaboliquesaus /stokbrood  :Stick Out Tongue:  

des.- confituurtaart 

vndg.- loempia / kip/ zoetzure saus /groenten 

des.- chocoladepudding 


morgen - aard.- hammetje- met fijne honing-vijgensaus  :Stick Out Tongue:  

des.- brownies met Italiaanse koffie

----------


## Elisabeth9

Smakelijk Suske....jammie..... :Big Grin: 

Vandaag: ehhh tja....kant en klare lagsagne uit de oven, òf Friten.... :Stick Out Tongue:  geen idee..

----------


## Mizzepi

Hier was het spaghetti en mijn man rijst, daarbij gehakt rul bakken, diepvriesspinazie erbij een creme fraice erover heen net wat we thuis ook eten eten we dit ook op de camping. En nu zaten we nog even te genieten van het laatste stukje taart.

----------


## sietske763

wilde nooit meer lijnen maar helaas het moet wel,
heb het goedkoopste dieet en erg makkelijk, het brood dieet!
vandaag dus veel brood, lekker veel granen er in.
het werkt echt en is niet moeilijk om vol te houden.

----------


## dotito

vanavond word het uit eten  :Big Grin:  zie er wel naar uit...... is toch al weer een tijdje geleden. Het word een gevulde aardappel in de oven met lamsvlees en allerlei groentjes.
Je kan dat natuurlijk ook met ander vlees nemen, maar ik neem altijd lamsvlees  :Stick Out Tongue:  lust dat graag.

----------


## Suske'52

@ do  :Smile:  Smakelijk , geniet ervan ......lamsvlees is ook mijn ding ....'k ben niet zo'n vleeseter maar als het lamsvlees is ....dan .... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:  fijn weekend Suske  :Smile:  

vndg.- spinaziestoemp -rundsworsten 
des.- rijsttaart 

morgen - sla -tomaat-fijne groentjes-krielaard. kip 

des- chocoladetaart vh. huis -italiaanse koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mizzepi: Nog Proficiat hoor...goed en gelukkig maar bovenal een "gezond"(er) jaartje erbij  :Big Grin: , liefsssssssss van Elisa

Sietske: sterkte met je brooddieet...balen dat het weer moet... :Embarrassment:  succes hoor...

Do en Suske....wat eten jullie lekker....leuk om te lezen.... :Wink: 

Gisteren : gebakken aardappeltjes met appelmoes en Duitse Biefstuk....simpel....

vandaag? Bami òf aardappelen met sla en een ei..... :Stick Out Tongue:  ff zien hoe de dag loopt....

----------


## dotito

vandaag word het wijtingfilet op een bedje van spinazie en met aardappelen in oven met rozemarijn.

Dessert>overschot van broodpudding.

morgen een menu van de ww en voor mijn man een diepvries menu.

----------


## dotito

gisteren>mosselen(zelfgemaakt) met frietjes gegeten en heb ook nog voor een quiche gemaakt voor deze middag van broccoli en zalm. 

Vanmorgen>verloren brood gemaakt lekker.... :Stick Out Tongue:  was ook al een tijdje geleden dat ik dat gegeten had.

vandaag> word het wortelstoemp met een varkensescalope en als dessert een ijspraline  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

gist.- frietjes / steak/ sla .....

des. javanais met koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:  

vndg.- sla -fijne groentjes-tomaat .....met maatjes  :Stick Out Tongue:  

des.- perenclafoutis  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

pasta / hesp in kaassaus  :Stick Out Tongue:  

des.- brusselse wafels met suiker

----------


## anMa

Tomatensoep
Spinazie gehaktbal aardappels gekookt
Yoghurt met ananas

----------


## dotito

gebraiseerd witloof met aardappelen en een kalfslapje en als dessert een chocoladepudding

----------


## gossie

Vanavond heb ik panne(n)koeken gegeten. Zelf gebakken.

----------


## anMa

Frietjes met biefstuk
Banaan kiwi yoghurt

----------


## Suske'52

gist.snijbonen -gebraad-aard. 
des.-soezen -bubbels 

vndg.- gegratineerde aard. lamszadel-witloof 
des- verse fruitsla

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag uit eten .. zin in  :Smile:

----------


## Mizzepi

Gisteren was het patat en frikandel.
Vandaag was het aardappelschijfjes, kipfilet, doperwerten en vla toe. Nu weer thuis koken.

----------


## anMa

Tomatensoep
Bruine bonen appelmoes aard.puree
Slavinken
Yoghurt met fruit

----------


## dotito

zaterdag en zondag verse soep gegeten.

vandaag word het wortelstoemp uit de diepvries wel vers bereid.' s maandags kook ik nooit door ik altijd dan naar de ww ga.

morgen eten we tortellini met parmaham en tomatensaus  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

> zaterdag en zondag verse soep gegeten.
> 
> vandaag word het wortelstoemp uit de diepvries wel vers bereid.' s maandags kook ik nooit door ik altijd dan naar de ww ga.
> 
> morgen eten we tortellini met parmaham en tomatensaus


Hallo do
Dat lijkt me wel wat die tortellini met ham en saus
Is het moeilijk om te maken?
Kun je t recept opschrijven aub?
Alvast bedankt
Groetjes anma :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

@anMa,

het recept vind je terug bij lekkere recepten...... :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

vndg - frietjes - duif - sla /tomaat ....
des.- ananasgebak  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

rijst -oesterzwammen- chipolata -pikante tomatensaus 
des- griesmeelpudding

----------


## dotito

rode kool met aardappelen en een kotelet.

----------


## Agnes574

Gister scampi diabolique gemaakt .. vandaag salade of broodje.

----------


## Suske'52

kip-rijst-zoetzure saus 
des . ijskreem

----------


## gossie

aardappels, verse spinazie en een lekkerbekje

----------


## Suske'52

vissoep 
des- taart bij dochter .....vd .avnd.

----------


## dotito

Verse pasta...

----------


## gossie

droog brood

----------


## sietske763

2x proteine shake en vanavond veel groenten en vlees

----------


## anMa

Kip gegrild 
Frietjes sla met tomaat komkommer
Ijsje toe :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag gaat onze Barbeque aan  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

nog geen idee....

----------


## Suske'52

vd. middag bij de griek gaan eten .... :Stick Out Tongue:  

morgen : andijvie-aard.-worst 
des. chocolademousse

----------


## Neetje

ik gaat aan de patat pindashit

----------


## gossie

opgewarmde macaroni met salade

----------


## christel1

vers gemaakte appelmoes met stoofvlees en gebakken aardappelen

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

mm....lekker lust ik ook graag... :Stick Out Tongue: 

hier word het voor mij vanavond wortelstoemp heb ik nog liggen in de diepvries met kippenworst moet naar de tandarts dus kan ik niets hartig eten.

gisteren aardappelen met erwtjes en wortelen en een kotelet en een ijsje.

----------


## Neetje

Pasta carbonara met spekjes en champignons (lekker makkelijk met dit weer)

----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

Pasta mm....maar dan wel voor mij zonder kaas want ik ben allergisch voor kaas... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vandaag eten prei-witloof stoemp met een varkensescalope...

Morgen gebakken aardappelen met rozemarijn en fijne boontjes en een steak.

----------


## Mizzepi

Het wordt vandaag bij ons macaroni en nasi.

----------


## Agnes574

Meloen met parmaham  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

mm... :Stick Out Tongue:  meloen met parmaham lekker... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

vndg- stoofpotje van blinde vinken met champignons in portosaus  :Stick Out Tongue:  

des. crumble met bramen  :Stick Out Tongue:  

morgen /pizza met oesterzwammen/gedroogde ham 

des.- perenpizza met geitenkaas / bubbels  :Stick Out Tongue:  pizza's vh. huis

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Jou gerechtjes zien er toch ook altijd lekker uit hé.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Vandaag>verse boontjes in tomatensaus met gebakken aardappelen en een gemarineerd kipfilet.

Morgen>verse tagliatelle met frutti de mare en als dessert zelfgemaakt chocomousse.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mizzepi

Vandaag was het bij ons pannenkoeken

----------


## Suske'52

aard.-sla/tomaat-rolmops 

des- rijstpudding

----------


## Suske'52

Hé  :Smile:  ben ik hier alleen ...????  :Smile:  :Wink:  

zondag....buiten de deur geweest vt. eten ....
maandag...idem .....

dinsdag /met dochter nr.zee : ...idem .... 

vndg.aard. in schil -slaatje-kotelet 

des.- confituurtaart  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Nee nee....je bent hier niet alleen!!! :Smile:   :Wink:  heb het wat druk gehad met mijn oven uit te testen.

Gisteren kalkoen op de crispplaat klaar gemaakt in de oven heerlijk was dat. Met daar bij gebakken rijst en wok groenten met een honingsausje.

Vandaag word het gebakken witlof met gestoomde aardappelen in de oven en chipolata.

Sevens ga ik madeleintjes maken ben eens benieuwd.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Do  :Smile:  dat ziet er erg smakelijk uit ....succes met je oven  :Wink:  mail je het recept vd. madeleintjes eens ?? DANK  :Smile:  

pasta- hesp- kaassaus  :Stick Out Tongue:  

des.- muffins 

morgen - witloof- aard.- steak 

des.- pannekoeken

----------


## dotito

Vanavond word het pasta met een paprikasausje en een rundsescalope.

@Suske,

Ja ben zo blij.... :Big Grin:  met mijn oven vooral dat hij kan stomen vind ik super. Madeleintjes zijn goed gelukt... :Smile:  daarbij heb ik dan nog eens een crème au beurre bij gemaakt mijn ventje heeft er echt van genoten. Ik ook maar niet teveel moet denken aan mijn lijn hé... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wat betreft voor dat recept(madeleintjes) moet je maar eens kijken op de site van www.njam.tv daar vind je alles op terug. Is een recept van Roger Van Dammer(patissier).
Had het recept gisteren af geprint, maar doe dat daarna altijd weg en uit mijn hoofd weet ik die hoeveelheden niet??

Pasta ken ik wel omdat ik dat al jaren vers maak vandaar.

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

De iegredïënten madeleintjes 

100 suiker(fijne)

100 bloem

4 g bakpoeder

2 eieren

Je moet wel de oven voorverwarmen op 200 gr en 20 min bakken. 

En de handelingen zijn het zelfde als een cake maken. En altijd u vorm invetten, maar dat zal jij wel weten hé. Je kan er 6 madeleintjes van maken.

Succes  :Wink: 

Recept snel even gezocht tussen karton.

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Oeps.... :Big Grin:  was de boter 100 g en een 1/4 limoen vergeten bij te schrijven  :Wink: 

Er is een prachtig boek uit van patisserie van Roger Van Damme ga hem volgende week halen. Daar staat stap voor stap in wat je moet doen. Goed voor amateurs koks.

----------


## Suske'52

@ dank do :Smile:  kookboeken heb ik genoeg ....begin ze door te geven .... :Wink:  

goulasch met varkenvlees  :Stick Out Tongue:  

des.- ijs

----------


## Suske'52

druk druk .... veel buiten de deur uitgenodigd geweest ..... :Wink:  

vndg . loempia's -zoet-zure saus - merguez 

des.- rozijnecake - Italiaanse koffie

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag- Gezond  :Big Grin: 

Filetlapje, Aardappelen, en Spercibonen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Vandaag ga ik iets nieuws uitproberen met penne pasta 
Salami courgette prei kaas in de oven
Ben benieuwd wat het wordt
Dat is een recept wat ik op internet vond
Als t mislukt dan wordt het brood

----------


## Suske'52

gist.- mans frietjes (heerlijk :Stick Out Tongue:  ) kip -sla enz..... 

des.- Irisch koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:  

vndg.- witte selder in tomatensaus/ gehakt 

des.- flantaart

----------


## sietske763

witlof ham/kaas

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vegetarische groenteburger, met spercibonen en aardappelen  :Big Grin: 

Gister: Broodje en later Boerenjoghurt met musli of heet het crusli? haha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Vegaburgers lekker....mm :Stick Out Tongue:  die van Albert H zijn lekker met kikkererwten en koriander.

Vanavond>zelfgemaakte quiche met broccoli en zalm.

----------


## Suske'52

soep - simpel ...maar vd. gevoelige maag uitstekend .... :Wink:  

des.- resten vd.taart gisteren ....

----------


## sietske763

> Vegetarische groenteburger, met spercibonen en aardappelen 
> 
> Gister: Broodje en later Boerenjoghurt met musli of heet het crusli? haha


crusli dat kraakt omdat het hard is,
musli is zachter.
?????????dacht ik,
verder niets bijzonders, wilde je ff op weg helpen!
kusssssssssss

----------


## sietske763

vanavond neem ik weer eens een eiwit shake

----------


## dotito

Vanavond wortelstoemp moet daar de tandarts dan eet ik meestal iets dat geplet is.

----------


## anMa

Kippensoep
Prei gehaktbal aard.puree
Vla yoghurt en banaan slagroom

----------


## anMa

> Vanavond wortelstoemp moet daar de tandarts dan eet ik meestal iets dat geplet is.


Beste dotito
Hopelijk viel het mee bij de tandarts
Erg dapper dat je toch gaat ook al ben je bang
Dat kan alleen maar voorkomen dat het nog erger wordt
Groetjes anMa
Ps ik ben ook heel erg bang voor zulke behandelingen. :EEK!:

----------


## Suske'52

snijbonen - aard.- kippeworsten 

des- chocolademousse

----------


## dotito

@anma,

Ja viel best mee, ook al was de behandeling minder  :EEK!:  (zenuwwortel-behandeling). Heb het vorig jaar ook eens meegemaakt en dan ben ik er blijven mee rond lopen. Toen moest ik plots naar een andere tandarts omdat de mijne afwezig was pff..... Dus als ik nu iets voel ga ik "gewoon bang of niet" naar de tandarts.

Hoe is het met jou?

liefs do

Vandaag word het hier ajuinsaus met aardappelen en kalfslapje.

----------


## Mizzepi

Pannenkoeken

----------


## sietske763

kwark met veel fruit erin

----------


## dotito

Frietjes(zelfgemaakt) met een slaatje van witloof en een biefstuk en als dessert vanille pudding.

----------


## gossie

restjes van gisteren

----------


## anMa

Onze dochter gaat vandaag iets koken zei ze
Japans....teriyaki of iets dergelijks mrt biefstuk erbij
Ben heel benieuwd
anMa

----------


## dotito

Geen idee we gaan vanavond bij mijn ouders.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Bedankt mop voor je antwoord op 25/8/11  :Stick Out Tongue: ...ik heb het even opgezocht....Krokante Muesli van de Aldi....hèèrlijk door de yoghurt....
jij at een shake?  :Big Grin:  brrrrrrrrrrr maar val je wèl van af...sterkte ermee....liefsss

vrijdagavond at ik kliekjes uit de koelkast...( overgebleven voedsel)

zaterdagavond van de Chinees....ik was te moe om veel te eten...wèl aardig maar het smaakte niet erggggggg lekker....

vanavond ( Zondag) moet ik nog over nadenken.....eet smakelijk Allemaal.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

ik ben maar weer eens van dieet gewisseld, was in 1 dag alweer 1 klio kwijt, dus milkshakes afgeschaft, moet nu 6x per dag wat eten.
vanavond was het een stuk fruit en een stuk kip.
mmmmmmmmmmmm na weken milkshakes!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zondag: Bami gegeten en als dessert..Aardbeien met gele vla èn slagroom, och ik heb er van genoten!!! zaligggggggggggg  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Maandag: ik denk aan spruiten en gekookte aardappelen... :Wink: 

Sietske: Fruit en Kip klinkt heerlijk.....bah al die shakes...brrrrrrrrr maar enfin eet nu maar weer een beetje anders....geniet ervan...Liefsssss  :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

gist.- buiten de deur ....gezellig  :Smile:  

vndg.- rijst in currysaus met groenten -scampies :Stick Out Tongue:  

des- yoghourtpudding

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gisteren Woensdag: Spruiten met puree uit pakje en appelmoes.... :Stick Out Tongue:  het kan gezonder, maar enfin ik was moe en dan moet het "snel" klaar zijn!!!

Vandaag ( DONDERDAG) gèèn idee....ik ben nu aan het Stokbrood knabbelen met Kaas en ham...jammie  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag word het pasta met verse bolognese saus.

----------


## Agnes574

yoghurtjes en meloen

----------


## dotito

Nu verse broodjes uit de oven  :Stick Out Tongue:  en vanavond frietjes(verse in de oven gebakken) met steak en een slaatje.

----------


## sietske763

fruit

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gisteren ( Maandag) Gepaneerde kipsnitzel met ham en kaas...zaligggg met gebakken aardappelschyfjes en appelmoes!!! ( Calorierijk!!!)  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vandaag: Moet ik nog over nadenken....

Sietske: dag fruitmeisje...klinkt super gezond, helaas ben ik geen fruit eter, maar bowl vindt ik wel lekker met fruit erin!!! haha  :Big Grin:  doegieeeeeeeee

----------


## dotito

gisteren>wortelstoemp met vissticks ja ik eet graag wortelstoemp.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vandaag>bio kotelet met aardappelen en boterboontjes

morgen>frietjesdag..... :Big Grin:  met een slaatje en een stukje vlees welk weet ik nog niet  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Vandaag na zoveel jaar nog eens een hamburger gegeten, was wel in NL maar geen mac donalds of Quick, weet niet welke burgerketen het was... maar is me lelijk misvallen, voel me al een hele namiddag misselijk, mijn lichaam verteert dit dus niet meer, geen fastfood meer voor mij dus, we moesten naar Den Haag, mijn dochter heeft haar tanden laten bleachen, is daar veel goedkoper dan in België en het resultaat is schitterend, terug een perfect smile...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: ach jammer dat je lichaam geen burger meer kan verdragen...Geweldig dat je dochter zo'n mooi blinkend gebit heeft....gaaf toch? ik hoop dat je snel vna je misselijkheid af raakt..fijne dag verder... :Embarrassment: 

Gisteren ( dinsdag) heb ik gegeten....Rundvlees en aardappelen met jus en wortel/doperwten plus appelmoes.... dessert...Yoghurt met Muesli  :Big Grin: 

Vandaag: ???????????????????????  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

had gi avond een rotavond, zat helemaal slecht in mn vel,
ben toen gaan (vr)eten....van alles en nog wat...wel gezond, dat wel
was vanmorgen na al dat eten wel 1,5 kilo zwaarder.
doe dit anders nooit op deze manier, dus volgende slechte bui maar in bed uitzingen.

vanavond wordt het kwark met veel vers fruit

----------


## Agnes574

Ik leef op joghurtjes, fruit, salades en shakes ... is al 2kg af; gaat goed zo  :Wink: 
Eén keer per week eet ik 'normaal', bevalt al 2 weken prima!
Nog een paar weken volhouden en dan geleidelijk aan méér 'normaal' eten terug invoeren ... er MOET 10kg af!

----------


## Agnes574

> had gi avond een rotavond, zat helemaal slecht in mn vel,
> ben toen gaan (vr)eten....van alles en nog wat...wel gezond, dat wel
> was vanmorgen na al dat eten wel 1,5 kilo zwaarder.
> doe dit anders nooit op deze manier, dus volgende slechte bui maar in bed uitzingen.
> 
> vanavond wordt het kwark met veel vers fruit


Goh lieverd, een rotdag heeft iedereen wel 's; gewoon de volgende dag met frisse moed verder gaan  :Wink: 
Dikke knuff en Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

> Ik leef op joghurtjes, fruit, salades en shakes ... is al 2kg af; gaat goed zo 
> Eén keer per week eet ik 'normaal', bevalt al 2 weken prima!
> Nog een paar weken volhouden en dan geleidelijk aan méér 'normaal' eten terug invoeren ... er MOET 10kg af!


ha agnes,
ik heb ook weer eens een nieuw dieet, doe het nu een paar weken,
ik eet alleen goede koolhydraten, mag echt veel hebben en val toch af.
als je googeld op glykemische index weet je direct alles wat je mag hebben.
je hebt helemaal geen behoefte aan ""normaal"" eten want dat doe je al met goede koolhydraten.
miss iets voor jou..........of voor anderen.

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Wil je alvast heel veel succes wensen lieve schat. 


Vandaag word het hier pasta....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gisteren ( woensdag) Witte Pandanrijst met kip in een heerlijke saus....
Dessert: Vla  :Big Grin: 

Donderdag: vandaag eet ik: "Waarschijnlijk" Witte Pandanrijst met Rucolasla met van alles erop, snoeptomaatjes, eitje, komkommer, uitje, en dressing... :Embarrassment: 

Succes Sietske èn Agnes met jullie speciale manier van eten  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Groetjessssssssss Elisa

----------


## dotito

hier word het spinaziestoemp met kalfworstjes

----------


## Luuss0404

Hm klink lekker allemaal  :Smile: 

Toen de zon scheen hebben we een paar keer buiten gegeten, veelal mini barbeque  :Smile:  Lekkerste was toch wel mn zelfgemaakte lasagne ^_^

----------


## sietske763

hey lieve luus,
wat leuk dat je er weer bent!

heb draadjesvlees gegeten(400 gram)en wat vit. pillen

----------


## Luuss0404

draadjesvlees ruikt altijd zo lekker ^_^ das echt zoiets wat ik mis...

we hadden hier vandaag een soort mie, pap en broer met bacon/kip erdoor en ik met nootjes en voor allemaal een visje erbij.. vis smaakte mij niet maar pap en broer wel, maar de mie/groente/nootjes was prima  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

wij gaan vanavond naar een bruiloft,
eten daar warm/koud buffet

----------


## Agnes574

Veel plezier lieve Sietske!!!
Ik maak vanavond scampi diabolique..

----------


## anMa

> wij gaan vanavond naar een bruiloft,
> eten daar warm/koud buffet


Fijne avond gewenst en geniet ervan
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik hoop dat het leuk was lieve Sietske!

Ah lekker Agnes!

Gister heerlijke barbeque avond gehad en vandaag tosti's en rest barbeque  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

vandaag een beetje vreemde maaltijd gehad, maar dat is bij de meeste hier wel gewend het waren wel beide goede KH
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, heerlijk!
brood met als toetje een zak pinda,s

ben vaak echt zo blij dat ik niet meer hoef te koken, of alleen als ik het wil,
omdat kids weg zijn.
man lust mijn kookkunst niet echt....nog makkelijker voor mij...
voor hem halen we regelmatig verse maaltijden bij een meat en meals winkel.

----------


## Suske'52

slaatje-gerookte vis -aard. 


des.- yoghourtpudding

----------


## Luuss0404

vandaag pasta, gister aardappels+boontjes+gehaktbal+vegaburger, eergister iets met mie

----------


## anMa

Shoarma sla en frietjes
Vla of ijsje toe

----------


## Agnes574

shakes en joghurtjes .. héél 't weekeind.
Mss nog 's een broodje s'avonds met vis..

----------


## dotito

vanavond>broccolistoemp met zalm

morgen>wortelsoep aardappelpuree met kalfsblanket (ga ik vanavond in de kookles klaarmaken) en morgen eten we dat op... :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

witloof/hesp rolletjes .... in de oven  :Stick Out Tongue:  

des.- pruimentaart  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fairytale30

Vandaag heel ongezond, maar ook een stukje gezond.
Het wordt : doperweten, gebakken aardappels, appelmoes en een biefstukje.

----------


## anMa

Gisteren heeft mijn dochter gekookt
Visa hotel met muntCOUSCOUS
hoewel ik geen liefhebber van vis en vreemde schotels ben heb ik er toch lekker van gegeten
Vandaag spaghetti maak ik dus zelf
Leuk af en toe een dagje vrij en niet koken
Moet ik niet te vaak doen want dan word ik lui
 :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Lees VISSCHOTEL ipv visa hotel
Dat doet die iPad telkens die verandert de woorden die niet direct herkend worden...

----------


## Ronald68

Het is zondag dus dat wordt weer iets makkelijks (lees kliekje of uit een pakje) al had ik het voornemen om carpaccio te maken maar daar heb ik vast geen zin in.

----------


## Suske'52

spaghetti 
des.- appeltaart

----------


## dotito

hier word het een stoofpotje van kikkererwten met lamsvlees, tomaten en koriander

----------


## Elisabeth9

Stoofpotje klinkt goed Dodito...hèèrlijk...ik hoop dat je een hele leuke kookles hebt gehad...Gaaffffffffffffff Smakelijk lieve keukenprinses... :Big Grin: 

Suske: ik ben "dol" op spagetti.....zaliggggggggggg

Ik eet gemakkelijk zometeen....beetje kant en klare Bami met Rucola sla.... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik ga het nu warm maken want mijn maagje zegt..."knorrie, knorrie"  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

ps: Anma....grappig die Ipad van jou...haha ( ehh niet altijd leuk denk ik?  :Stick Out Tongue: ) Visschotel dus....dank je en tot horens....

----------


## femkeblokhuis

vandaag wordt het Pizza denk ik... heel simpel maar wel lekker  :Smile:

----------


## anMa

StamPPOTJE spitsKOOL ook met kIPDRUMSTICKS
Yoghurt met kersen :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

'mans' frietjes-fijn gesneden witloof/veldsla -mayo -mix-brochette 
des.- confituurtaart  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mizzepi

Wij hebben vandaag puree, doperwten, en kipsnitzel en kipcordonbleu gegeten en vla toe.

----------


## Agnes574

Kibbeling van de markt .. heb er van genoten  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

vandaag word het iets van iglo paella doordat ik vanavond naar de yoga ga geen tijd om te koken. Maar wel word het eerst een tas vers gemaakte witloofsoep die ik daarnet gemaakt hebt.

----------


## anMa

OSSENST SOEP
Gestoofde witlof aard puree en kipfilet gebakken
Vla yoghurt en banaan en pruim

----------


## dotito

gestoofde prei met gebakken aardappelen en rumsteak

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag eet ik Pasta  :Big Grin:  Eet smakelijk allemaal...geniet van de lekkere maaltijden, of andere lekkernijen... èn de mensen om je heen!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  Prettig en knus Weekend...Dagggg
Greetz Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

fruit, fruit en nog eens fruit

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske:  :Stick Out Tongue:  Hallo fruitig meisje....tjonge wat een vitaminebommetje zul jij worden....geniet ervan...niet te lang doen hè? Liefs x  :Embarrassment: 

Gister ( zondag) at ik eerst joghurt met muesli, 3 uur later 2 crackers, nog veel later het zakje met nootjes leeggegeten...jammie beetje vreemd maar wel lekker!!! och de telefoon gaat, ben "jij" dat vitamineblom? och gezellie...doegieeeeeeee  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

eet smakelijk met alles wat je gaat eten, wat je vanavond verzint,
tel. was weer gezellig!!

ik eet vandaag alleen maar havermout pap, maar dan wel zelf gekookt

----------


## dotito

Gepaneerde kip met aardappelen en groentjes wat weet ik nog niet

----------


## sietske763

diepvries maaltijd

----------


## anMa

WitVis met venkel en bleekselderij uit de wokpan
Puree worteltjes en ijsje toe

----------


## dotito

falafel met rijst en een groente mix

en morgen een diepvries maaltijd van iglo omdat ik naar avondschool moet

Zaterdag word het hier frietjes in de oven klaargemaakt met een sla soepje met boursin daarbij een summer salade van allerlei lekkere groentjes en mayonaise allemaal zelfgemaakt in de kookles  :Big Grin:  en dat eten we dan zaterdag op makkelijk hé

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dodito: Smul ze lekker en succes met de kookles...enig, geniet ervan.... :Big Grin:  alvast een fijn weekend...liefs  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ik eet vandaag witte rijst met krulsla en snoeptomaatjes en feta en olijven..... :Embarrassment: 
Eet Smakelijk.....

----------


## sietske763

goed zo, elisa,
je gaat vooruit met je eten,
het lijkt steeds gezonder te worden!
voor 5 euro kan je bij zorginstelling een maaltijd kopen die voldoet aan alle voedings eisen,
dus...............daar heen natuurlijk!

----------


## sietske763

ps
heb iets heel leuks gehoord;
als je heel goedkoop uit eten wil, kan dat bij een hotelopleidings instituut,
de leerling koks hebben iedere dag eten voor weinig geld, ze moeten koken voor hun opleiding....zodoende.
heb het natuurlijk allemaal al uitgezocht.
dus zeer binnenkort daar eten, en als de prijs meevalt......heel vaak daar eten!

----------


## gossie

haha, wat een leuke tip, Sietske. :Big Grin: 
Houden we in onze achterhoofd! :Wink: 
Vandaag eet ik brood en veel fruit.

----------


## dotito

Zaterdag>zeer lekker gegeten slasoep,frietjes met tournedos, summer salade(broccoli,bloemkool,bacon,ui,en daar een vinaigrette over) lekker en verse mayonaise die gelukt is  :Big Grin:  njamie....


Gisteren> snijbonen met bieslook puree en een kipfilet.

Vandaag>wortelstoemp had ik nog in de diepvries liggen moet vandaag naar de fysio vandaar.

----------


## christel1

vandaag scampi's in een sausje door mijn dochter gemaakt met basmati rijst

----------


## gossie

vanavond een pizza
en yoghurt met verse framboosjes

----------


## sietske763

ik ga zo eten, ben nu nog aant kokkerellen, het wordt wokgroenten met gehaktballetjes erdoor

----------


## gossie

lekker Sietske :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

ja ja gossie en dan nog op een gestructureerd tijdstip...toch??

----------


## Suske'52

gist.- spaghetti 

des- chocoladekoek ( vh huis) 

vndg- gebakken aard.-sla-tomaat-fijne groenten ....gebakken ribbetjes ( vd.markt) 

des.- mattetaart

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Hallo meissie... :Big Grin:  je schrijft op 1 okt over goedkoop eten bij een zorginstelling...kost nog €6,45?...ik zie ons samen al eten tussen de oudjes...knus hè?  :Stick Out Tongue:  zullen we dan òòk een rollator meenemen, dan lijkt het wat aannemelijker...hahahahaha ( grapje).je kan goedkoper kant en klaar eten kopen.. :Stick Out Tongue:  Hotelopleiding...haha dat zit vlak naast mijn huis...lachen toch? zat voorheen vlak bij het Sophia Ziekenhuis, daar ben ik langggggggg geleden geweest om te eten...ik weet niet wat het kost, maar toch meer dan je denkt verwacht ik!!! 
Zoooo jij hebt gister lekker gegeten...wokgroenten met balletjes gehakt....was wel snel klaar denk ik?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ik plaag je ....Goed zo Sietske...weer wat gezond voer.... :Stick Out Tongue:  doegieeee

Dodito: Hèèl knap van die verse mayonaise...het kan namelijk heel snel schiften!!! Klasse meid...dag keukenprinses... :Embarrassment: 

ach jullie eten allemaal lekker....

Gister: Kant en klare Bami...hup in de wokpan gesodemieterd omdat ik laat begon te eten...met 5 min is dat dan klaar....bord op schoot, tv aan, en smikkelen... :Big Grin: 

Vandaag: Weet ik nog niet.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

Bloemkool met witte saus aardappelen en kalfsworst.

@Elisa,

Ik was inderdaad blij met mijn eigen gemaakte mayonaise.... :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

> Sietske: Hallo meissie... je schrijft op 1 okt over goedkoop eten bij een zorginstelling...kost nog 6,45?...ik zie ons samen al eten tussen de oudjes...knus hè?  zullen we dan òòk een rollator meenemen, dan lijkt het wat aannemelijker...hahahahaha ( grapje).je kan goedkoper kant en klaar eten kopen.. Hotelopleiding...haha dat zit vlak naast mijn huis...lachen toch? zat voorheen vlak bij het Sophia Ziekenhuis, daar ben ik langggggggg geleden geweest om te eten...ik weet niet wat het kost, maar toch meer dan je denkt verwacht ik!!! 
> Zoooo jij hebt gister lekker gegeten...wokgroenten met balletjes gehakt....was wel snel klaar denk ik?  ik plaag je ....Goed zo Sietske...weer wat gezond voer.... doegieeee
> 
> Dodito: Hèèl knap van die verse mayonaise...het kan namelijk heel snel schiften!!! Klasse meid...dag keukenprinses...
> 
> ach jullie eten allemaal lekker....
> 
> Gister: Kant en klare Bami...hup in de wokpan gesodemieterd omdat ik laat begon te eten...met 5 min is dat dan klaar....bord op schoot, tv aan, en smikkelen...
> 
> Vandaag: Weet ik nog niet....


whahahaaa gekke meid,
ik heb al een rollator, die neem ik dan mee als jij je tensapparaat meeneemt.
en dan daar lekker smullen.

vanavond een gratis maaltijd bezorgd door instelling(soort tafeltje dek je)
deze om te proberen.
morgen komen er van een andere instelling 6 maaltijden om te proberen voor 3 euro per stuk.
wordt een goedkoop weekje zo!

----------


## Suske'52

aard.- worteltjes- gebraad 
des.- Irisch koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Amai....dat is wel plezant dat ze dat aan huis brengen en nog goedkoop ook  :Stick Out Tongue:  moet je heel de week niet koken. En was het lekker de maaltijd?

Vanavond>witloofsoep met omelet, champions en tomaat.

Morgen>Pasta met verschillende vissoorten en venusschelpen lekker.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vrijdag>nasi goreng uit een bakje omdat ik naar de kookles moet.

Zaterdag>pompoensoep en farfalle met een sausje en zongedroogde tomaten

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zaterdag: Stamppot rauwe andyvie met spekjes....frambozenpuddinkje als dessert met veel slagroom.... :Big Grin:  zaligggggggggggggggg

Zondag: Gebakken aardappelen met appelmoes.....Yoghurt met muesli.....
en later op de avond snoep spekkjes gegeten..... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Vandaag: ik denk een restant wat overgebleven is....stamppot van zaterdag..... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sietske: haha malle meid...wel gaaf dat je eten laat aanrukken voor weinig geld...goed zo....smakelijk hoor....dan heb je meer tijd voor andere dingen als je weinig energie hebt.... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik hoop dat het redelijk met je gaat.....doegieee knuffel

----------


## Suske'52

frietjes met mosselen voor mijn man / vr.mij forel in de oven  :Stick Out Tongue:  .... 

des.- soesjes -Italiaanse koffie

----------


## sietske763

een maaltijd van een instelling!

tjee sus, wat heb ik een respect voor je kookkunst, en dat je het kan opbrengen om iedere dag het maar wel ""even"" doet.....................mij teveel werk

----------


## Karin63

> fruit, fruit en nog eens fruit


Haha Sietske, amai dat is veel fruit! Volg je een dieet? Ik eet ook graag fruit hoor!  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

@ karin,
haha, ja, dat fruit was mn vorige dieet.....heb nu al weer wat anders, heel veel havermout pap, daar val je ook langzaam van af....
maar morgen heb ik ws alweer een ander dieet....we zullen maar zeggen dat ik van afwisseling hou(?????)
ach, ik doe altijd maar wat, wat me uitkomt en wat me leuk lijkt.....slik altijd wel heel veel supplementen zodat ik niet tekort kom.

----------


## Suske'52

@ Sietske  :Smile:  héhé.... zoveel werk is dat niet .......dat is voor mij als een hobby .... :Wink:  man maakt de frietjes &mosselen ...ik de forel ...alles goed organiseren ...is al veel werk bespaart  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag aardappelen met gebraiseerd witloof en rumsteak.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik eet vandaag Zilvervliesrijst met sla... :Big Grin: 

Suske: och zalig mosselen, mag ik aanschuiven? haha  :Stick Out Tongue:  eet smakelijk.....

Sietske: verrassing van de instelling.....top meid....fijne avond mop..... :Wink: 

Kari63: jij eet niets vandaag? haha geintje...... :Stick Out Tongue:  toedelidoki....

ik houd niet zo veel van fruit...wel van die kant en klare bakjes fruit die gesneden is en dan met de slagroombus naast mij op de bank, dan "geniet" ik wel van een fruitig hapje.... :Big Grin: 

ps: och ik vergeet Dodito...Sorry keukenprinses...jou maaltijd klinkt ook alltijd weer verrukkelijk  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Hallo Suske
Ik denk dat ik ook maar mosselen doe
Goed idee.
Groetjes anMa

----------


## sietske763

geen idee, gi is het een taart geworden, zit daar nog helemaal vol van, dus.........totaal geen interesse nu wb mijn avond eten

----------


## jolanda27

Wat klinkt dat allemaal lekker, wat jullie allemaal maken.
Ik hou ook wel van lekker eten, maar het vliegt er bij mij en mijn menneke aan. Ik heb zo vaak gelijnt, tegenwoordig denk ik, dan maar dikker. Beter dikker en blij dan dun en sjagrijnig. Ha-ha  :Big Grin: 
Ik weet nog niet wat ik vanavond ga maken, mijn man is laat van zijn werk thuis, dus ik maak het mezelf makkelijk denk ik. 

Elisabeth, een bakje met fruit met de slagroomspuit erbij, ha-ha, daar ga je vanzelf van watertanden.  :Big Grin: 

Iedereen smakelijk eten straks, 
Groetjes, Jolanda :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

pasta -pikante saus met fijne groenten -kabeljauw  :Stick Out Tongue:  

des.- brusselse wafels vh.huis ..... :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Hier word het verse bolognesesaus met pasta ventje, gaat vandaag koken te moe en teveel pijn nu. Vanmiddag heb ik wel een lekker vers volkorenbrood gemaakt.... :Stick Out Tongue:  kan zo goed lekker die geur van vers brood  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Suske'52

@ do :Smile:  hé, heb gisterenavond 2 pitten broden gebakken ...eerst laat ik ze bewerken door de broodmachine ...kan dit instellen dat dit veel langer kneedt...dan haal ik het deeg eruit.... nog eens manueel bewerken ....rijzen ....en dan in de oven ...vind dit lekkerder van smaak dan in de broodmachine . :Wink:  

vndg. soepdag ...
des.- chocoladepudding

----------


## sietske763

> @ do hé, heb gisterenavond 2 pitten broden gebakken ...eerst laat ik ze bewerken door de broodmachine ...kan dit instellen dat dit veel langer kneedt...dan haal ik het deeg eruit.... nog eens manueel bewerken ....rijzen ....en dan in de oven ...vind dit lekkerder van smaak dan in de broodmachine . 
> 
> vndg. soepdag ...
> des.- chocoladepudding


ha sus,
kan je ook een brood bakken zonder broodmachine? bv in een cake blik?
je weet.....ik hou niet van veel werk.....

----------


## gossie

Vandaag brood van toen, ongesneden. Dus zelf gesneden met het broodmes.
met een plak kaas en met gerookte makreel. Een glas karnemelk. En fruit toe.

----------


## anMa

Onze dochter had gekookt gisteren
Gemengde sla met spekjes en bospaddestoelen geconfijte sjalotjes
Gebakken krielaardappeltjes
Varkensrollade met rode wijnsaus
Ijstaart toe

Geweldig ....net of we in een restaurant zaten
anMa

Ps vandaag doe ik t weer...haha pannenkoek met erwtensoep...hilarisch wat een vergelijking toch. 
Maar ja eigenlijk vind ik t ook wel lekker


En eigenlijk dacht ik dat zij niet kon koken ...tenminste dat zegt ze altijd
Nu weten wij wel beter

----------


## sietske763

overdag; paar x havermout
vanavond; wokgroenten met gehakt en kaas

----------


## Suske'52

@ sietske :Smile:  deeg van broden te maken is niet moeilijk/en bakken ...maar wel veel arbeid ....en intensief kneden ...goeie spierballen .... :Wink:  veel tijd .... :Wink:  :Smile:  heb vroeger 15 jaar lang ..... 12 grote broden per week gebakken..... alles manueel nog geen machine gelijk nu ....voeg daarbij de ontbijtkoeken .....mijn dochters spreken er nog van ....elk had zijn hoekje aan tafel om zijn broodje te kneden..... ook een buurjongen .....fier als een pauw haalde ze dan hun broodje uit de oven  :Big Grin:  zalige herrineringen ..... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Wink:  

Denk dat dit voor jou teveel tijd vergt  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  Elk zijn ding hé ....kon met kneden in die tijden mijn frustraties kwijt...mijn deeg moest wel op tijd wat incassseren  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  misschien een tip vd. frustraties ..... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

oeps ...vergat te schrijven wat de pot vdg schaft .....  :Wink:  


- gestoofde snijboontjes -aard.-bakworsten ...
des.- flantaart vh.huis  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  

-ook kweeperengelei /kweechutney gemaakt ....lekker .... al vd. feestdagen ..... :Wink: 

morgen .....

-tagiatelli met scampies / snijboontjes /paprika /gedroogde tomaten / sjalotjes..... een Italiaans recept....wel voor mij alleen ....echtgenoot is op uitstap .... :Wink:  

-des.- bubbels met tiramisu  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  ......'als de kat van huis is dansen de muizen' héhé .... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

dank je suske, en je hebt gelijk.....................lijkt me heel lekker, maar veel te veel werk!!!!
wel goeie tip om zoals je zegt, frustraties weg kneden, maar heb niet vaak een gefrustreerde bui, dus dan komt er ook maar weinig brood!

----------


## sietske763

gi tijd tekort, dus geen avond maaltijd gehad, ga dus vanavond eten wat ik gister zou eten, wokgroenten met gehakt en kaas

----------


## gossie

Lieve leden/gasten uit Belgie wat eten jullie heerlijk uitgebreidt. :Smile: 

Complimenten, maar ook voor mij, medelanders. Ik wil ze niet kwetsen! M:aar ik vind het soms moeilijk, wat ik voor mijzelf moet koken.!

----------


## sietske763

helemaal gelijk gossie!!!
pffffffffff wat een gedoe altijd maaltijden te bedenken en als je in een kookboek kijkt, schrik je je rot wat je allemaal in pannen moet gooien en dan de tijd die het vergt, dus een kookboek is ook niks

----------


## Suske'52

@gossie  :Smile:  sietske  :Smile: .... hoho.... in een kookboek lees ik het recept ....ga winkelen ... of ik heb enorm veel winkelreserve .....dan ga ik aan de slag..... op mijn manier ....voeg iets bij / of doe er iets af ...volgens mijn smaak ..... :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  

vndg.- preisoep/garnalen .....( mans maag ligt overhoop...na zijn uitstap gisteren ..) 

vr.mij ook nog een kaasschoteltje -fruit - notenbrood .....glaasje wijn .... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: 
als afsluiter ....... 

gist./ ook 2 kramiek broden ...2 boerenbroden ...gebakken ....

----------


## dotito

@Gossie, Sietske,

Dank je wel  :Wink:  koken is eigenlijk iets dat ik heel graag doe wel dat ik me goed voel en geen pijn hebt. Moet wel zeggen als ik gekookt hebt helpt mijn man meestal wel met de opruim tenzij hij te hard gewerkt heeft of de late heeft.Soms maak ik iets uit een kookboek en soms doe ik het zo maak er dan ook af en toe mijn eigen versie van. 

Weet je je moet gewoon dingen uitproberen lukt het is het goed, is het wat minder, volgende keer beter. Wat ik ook doe is bv een grote pot bolognesesaus en stoofvlees maken en daarna invriezen voor de dagen als ik naar de avondschool ga bv. Kan allemaal zo lekker zijn.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


@Suske,

Ga ik zeker ook eens proberen in de oven brood bakken. Kan mijn machine ook zo afstellen dat ik het manueel kan laten kneden en rijzen.
Bedankt voor de tip  :Wink: 


Zaterdag kastanjesoep met spekjes en verse lasagne met zeevruchten, voor de eerste keer gemaakt...mm lekker :Stick Out Tongue:  

Gisteren witloof met gebakken aardappelen en rumsteak en een chocomousse

Vandaag bolognesesaus met pasta(farfalle)

----------


## Suske'52

gebakken wiloof-aard.- lamskoteletten  :Stick Out Tongue:  

des.- confituurtaart  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

hier word het broccolistoemp met dunne lende en geen dessert vandaag moet een beetje aan mijn lijn denken hé  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Ik eet eerlijk gezegd nooit een dessert.... ben ik nu abnormaal of zo ???

----------


## anMa

Bloemkool gekookte aardappelen ribkarbonades
Banaan yoghurt dat was gisteren
Vandaag. Penne met tomaten paprikasaus
Peertje envla gele vla als toetje
anMa

----------


## jolanda27

> Ik eet eerlijk gezegd nooit een dessert.... ben ik nu abnormaal of zo ???


Hallo Christel,
Nee hoor, helemaal niet raar, als je er geen behoefte aan hebt, waarom zou je het dan eten.
Nu zijn wij wel echte toetjesmensen, dus wij zijn er dol op.
Groetjes, Jolanda27  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Ben jij ziek ofzo????? ( grapje) haha  :Stick Out Tongue:  geen toetje.....Ach wij kunnnen ons dat haast niet voorstellen want er zitten hier veel smulpapen die dolllllllllll zijn op toetjes/desserts ....ikke ook  :Big Grin:  maar als ik dat niet eet vindt ik het ook prima...fijne avond...dag Christel...smul maar lekker op jou manier...groetjes...

Sietske: Brood had je het over....ik vindt het al knap om een broodje af te bakken in de oven....kost al genoeg tijd toch? haha geintje...bakken met de broodmachine lijkt mij leuk en lekker, maar kant en klaar kopen is handig in ons geval....en af en toe ongesneden dan kun je zelf met een electrisch mes dikke plakken snijden...zaliggggggggggg  :Big Grin:  wel voorzichtig doen met snijden....

Dag Kooksterren.....

Gister ( dinsdag) heb ik eten opgewarmd in de magnetron..het kwam uit een plastic verpakking...op de verpakking staat jachtschotel van het merk Struik....goed te eten als je moe bent of lui... :Smile:  bolletje brood erbij met boter en klaar is kees....

Vandaag:  :Embarrassment:  gekookte aardappelen met verse spinazie en een eitje er boven op....gehaktballen erbij en klaar is kees....dessertje...bakje roomyoghurt...
koffie met belgische pralines....vanmiddag zag ik het liggen in de winkel en het keek mij zo vriendelijk aan dan ik het " moest" hebben....jammie  :Big Grin:  haha...jullie kennen dat wel toch? niet verstandig maar wel lekker....Bon Apetit allemaal....Groeten van Elisa

----------


## christel1

Nee hoor ik ben niet abnormaal, ben gewoon een kleine eter en ik kan echt geen 3 gerechten meer eten of zo... op restaurant als ik daar een voorgerecht en soep eet dan heb ik al meer als genoeg gegeten, de rest is te veel en dan moet ik gaan overgeven, ook geen zicht dan he ?? Wel heel ambetant op feestjes hoor... zeker niet als het al grote porties zijn als voorgerecht en soep.... 
Vandaag ben ik met mijn dochter shoppen en hebben we daar iets kleins gegeten en nu wordt het een slaatje, voor haar toch, ik heb geen honger... ha ja en negertetten heb ik gekocht... als tussendoortje, jammie jammie... die doos moet op deze avond...

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Oh....Christel, negertetten lekker  :Stick Out Tongue:  geniet er maar van. Bij mij is dat lang geleden dat ik dat nog eens gegeten heb ze. Maar moeten wel de echte zijn hé want die van de aldi lust ik niet graag. Niet dat ik van de aldi niets moet hebben, maar zoiets moet bij mij echt zijn  :Wink: 
En nee gij zijt zeker niet abnormaal want ik eet ook niet altijd een dessert. Zit ook altijd vol na mijn voor en hoofdgerecht. 
Vandaag heb ik vanmiddag wel gezondigd heb zelf muffins met chocolade gemaakt lekker.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Vanavond word het hier een stoofpotje van linzen met rode curry pasta en worteltjes, aardappelen en allerlei kruiden. Is wel voor 2 dagen dat ik dat gemaakt hebt zo moet ik morgen niet koken. Tja ventje heeft drukke dagen dan sta ik er alleen voor.

@Elisa,

mmm.... Belgische pralines  :Stick Out Tongue:  dat zijn toch de beste hé en de frieten ook  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Elisabeth,

Daar heb ik ook wel vaker last van, dat al dat lekkers mij in de winkel zo aankijkt. Ha-ha  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  En zeker als ik last heb van mijn hormonen, dan zou ik wel de hele dag kunnen snaaien.

@ Ik vind dat zo'n grappig woord; negertetten, volgens mij bedoelen jullie negerzoenen? Ik vind negertetten veel leuker klinken. Ik vind de belgische taal veel leuker dan de nederlandse, echt waar. 

Mijn man en ik zijn allebei van die smulpapen, twee weken geleden had ik een zak spekjes gekocht bij de Hema, daarop stond; spekkenpret. Daar moest mijn man om lachen. Wij zijn allebei een beetje te zwaar, en s'avonds toen we naar bed gingen, keek mijn man naar zijn buik en zei; spekkenpret  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Dus die houden we erin, ha-ha  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Groetjes en iedereen veel kookplezier, Jolanda, en voor diegene die daar niet zo'n zin in hebben............ping, en klaar!

----------


## Karin63

> Hallo Elisabeth,
> Mijn man en ik zijn allebei van die smulpapen, twee weken geleden had ik een zak spekjes gekocht bij de Hema, daarop stond; spekkenpret. Daar moest mijn man om lachen. Wij zijn allebei een beetje te zwaar, en s'avonds toen we naar bed gingen, keek mijn man naar zijn buik en zei; spekkenpret 
> Dus die houden we erin, ha-ha


 :Big Grin:  Haha Jolanda, die is goed! Ik ben ook een snoeper maar let wel op mijn gewicht. Kan gelukkig veel snoepen zonder bij te komen. Mijn collega's zeggen vaak dat ze niet begrijpen dat ik geen 100 kilo weeg.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: je hebt gelijk meid....ik eet niet altijd veel en mijn toetje komt meestal pas na drie uurtjes anders wordt het mij teveel... :Stick Out Tongue:  haha als ik met een goede vriend eet, dan wordt ik een grote Hulk...haha dan eet ik meestal wat meer..vindt ik gezellig, maar mijn buik zegt dan " plopperderplop"  :Stick Out Tongue:  Groetjesssssssssssssss

vandaag: nog niet over nagedacht..misschien wat resten van gisteravond? het gehakt was zaligggggggggggg gisteravond, ik had er van alles in gegooid en ook wat fijne uitjes...was lekker al zeg ik het zelf... :Big Grin: ...ehh toetje had ik niet gegeten...ik zat vol  :Wink:  wel koffie met Belgische Pralines...eerst in de koelkast gezet...dan zo'n ijskoud ding tussen je kiezen....zachtjes aan geknabbeld...ochhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hihi  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey Jolanda27:  :Big Grin:  ik heb 2 weken terug zo'n grote zak spekken van de Hema gekocht....helemaal leegggggggggggggg ik vond ze niet zo zoet, maar de zak eten we gewoon leeg...pffffffffffffffff  :Big Grin: 
ja de Belgische taal is fatsoenlijker en mooier.....!!!! dag leuke vrouwen..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

> Haha Jolanda, die is goed! Ik ben ook een snoeper maar let wel op mijn gewicht. Kan gelukkig veel snoepen zonder bij te komen. Mijn collega's zeggen vaak dat ze niet begrijpen dat ik geen 100 kilo weeg.


Hallo Karin,

Wat een mazzel heb jij zeg. In het verleden heb ik vaak streng gelijnd (nu doe ik niet meer zo gek!) maar ik kan dus niet zomaar eten wat ik wil. Wij eten best gezond, maar het vliegt er zo aan.
Ik denk tegenwoordig, er zijn wel ergere dingen. Mijn huisarts zei eens tegen mij: Beter vijf kilo zwaarder, dan de hele tijd jo-jo-en, dat is veel ongezonder.
Groetjes, en geniet nog van de dag iedereen.
Jolanda:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Doomino

Broccoli! (:

----------


## anMa

Uiensoep
Bruine bonen appelmoes gehaktbal gekookte aardappels
Yoghurt met fruitcocktail

----------


## christel1

Nee die van bij Aldi zijn echt niet lekker, de vulling is geelachtig en niet echt, ik neem die altijd mee van bij Delhaize maar ze hebben die niet altijd (ha en de doos was leeg gisteren avond..... ) 
Morgenavond een avondje stappen met mijn klasgenoten van het afstudeerjaar 1981, ja ja 30 jaar al, een etentje en gezellig drinken, normaal moest ik zaterdag naar een babyborrel maar die is afgelast, de oudste en de mama hebben rode hond gekregen dus een maandje uitgesteld (nogal een geluk dat ik het pakje ietsjes groter heb gekocht....) en volgende woensdag ga ik naar het zoontje kijken van een nichtje van mijn kinderen, een zoontje Tibo, zal gezellig druk worden ...

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Veel plezier morgen en niet te zat hé  :Big Grin:   :Wink: 

Hier word het het stoofpotje dat ik gisteren heb klaar gemaakt.

----------


## Suske'52

kervelsoep met spekjes....

des- soesjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Hoi daar...ik denk dat je gelijk hebt wat de pralines betreft van de Aldi  :Stick Out Tongue:  maar je weet het .....de prijs is verukkelijk!!!!! mijn geld was op...maarrrrrrrrrrrrr de maand nog niet....haha doegieeee  :Big Grin:  Fijn weekend.....

Doomino: Alleen Broccoli?....nou dan kun je lekker knabbelen...Super gezond...dat weer wel.... :Big Grin:  Groeten....

Vandaag: het wordt brood en misschien een bakje soep.. :Wink: ..ik heb zolaat geluncht dat ik niet meer ga koken....een makkie dus....dag allemaal, smul ze....

----------


## Mizzepi

Vandaag was het bij ons kant en klare pannenkoeken

----------


## anMa

Tomatensoep
Gestoofde witlof en gebraden kip
Aardapp puree 
Gele vla

----------


## Agnes574

Hutsepot!!

----------


## sietske763

chips en taart en een vetblokker

----------


## jolanda27

> chips en taart en een vetblokker


Hallo Sietske,

Wel een grappige combinatie.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Geniet er dan maar van, groetjes, Jolanda27

----------


## christel1

hum hutsepot, zo lekker winters eten, hier wordt het vandaag kan en klare diepvriesbami en nee, gisteren was ik niet ZAT..... wel nog een halve nacht mogen opzitten met mijn hond die ziek was en heel het huis ondergekotst heeft, tot 4 uur deze morgen.... pfff niet te doen dus.....

----------


## gossie

Soep

----------


## jolanda27

> hum hutsepot, zo lekker winters eten, hier wordt het vandaag kan en klare diepvriesbami en nee, gisteren was ik niet ZAT..... wel nog een halve nacht mogen opzitten met mijn hond die ziek was en heel het huis ondergekotst heeft, tot 4 uur deze morgen.... pfff niet te doen dus.....


Hallo Christel1,
Een zware nacht dan, hoe is het nu met je hond?
Een fijn weekend nog, Jolanda27

----------


## anMa

Kerriesoep uit blikje 
Boterham met croquetje of gebakken eitje met tomaat
Beterschap met je hond christel
Groetjes anMa

----------


## christel1

Hondje is weer genezen hoor.... iedereen kan es ziek zijn

----------


## dotito

Gestoofde prei met aardappelen en mediterraans falafel lekker  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Geen idee wat ik vandaag eet....misschien moet ik de winkel maar eens in gaan....

Zaterdag: Macaroni, 's avonds verjaardag dus heerlijk mij eigen volgepropt met taart en toastjes met lekkers en chippies....zaliggggggggggggggg  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Zondag: Soep uit blik met balletjes...ik moest ze wel zoeken.... :Big Grin:  en een warm broodje ujit het oventje...'s avonds nog wat goedkope bonbons als toetjes, och ja en wat schuimpjes....haha tja sorry lijkt nergens op natuurlijk....

Siestke: Hallo mop...jij hebt verrukkelijk gesmuld....en nog een vetblokkertje na... :Stick Out Tongue:  doegieeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## jolanda27

> Geen idee wat ik vandaag eet....misschien moet ik de winkel maar eens in gaan....
> 
> Zaterdag: Macaroni, 's avonds verjaardag dus heerlijk mij eigen volgepropt met taart en toastjes met lekkers en chippies....zaliggggggggggggggg 
> 
> Zondag: Soep uit blik met balletjes...ik moest ze wel zoeken.... en een warm broodje ujit het oventje...'s avonds nog wat goedkope bonbons als toetjes, och ja en wat schuimpjes....haha tja sorry lijkt nergens op natuurlijk....
> 
> Siestke: Hallo mop...jij hebt verrukkelijk gesmuld....en nog een vetblokkertje na... doegieeeeeeeeeeeeeee


@ Ha Elisabeth9,
Wat een lekkerbek ben jij, en gelijk heb je  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Ik krijg er zelf trek in als ik dat zo lees.

Vanavond ga ik spaghetti maken, lekker, ik houd van een beetje pittig eten.  :Big Grin: 
Smakelijk eten iedereen, Jolanda

----------


## anMa

Zuurkoolstamp met zelfgemaakte hachee met heel veel uien
Aardbeien en yoghurt

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jolanda27: jaaaaaaaaaaaaa dit bekkie lust van alles, maar ik moet natuurlijk wel een beetje opletten, anders wordt ik een " hangbuikzwijntje"  :Stick Out Tongue:  hihi.... ik sta nooit meer op de weegschaal, dat heb ik in het verleden te vaak gedaan.....gelukkig wordt het winter...nouuuuuuuuuuuuuu gelukkig...haha maar dan is het extra lekker om van stamppotjes te genieten etc....

ik ben ook dol op spagetti....heerlijk  :Wink:  maak maar een plekje vrij aan de tafel dan nestel ik mij graag over een bordje pasta....doegie.....groeten.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Gisteren heb ik samen met de buurman van boven ( flat) Franse Friten gebakken en gegeten en Picanto's van Mora.....nu maar even sporten dan.... :Big Grin: 

Vandaag is een verrassing......tot later.....

AnMa: Hachee met heel veel uien....klinkt echt zaligggggggggggggg wat zullen je darmen blij zijn geweest..... :Big Grin:  fijne dag AnMa....groetjes..

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Elisabeth9,

Wat een humor heb jij toch, ik lig af en toe in een deuk  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Ja de spaghettie was weer lekker. Ik maak die iedere week wel een keer.
Schuif maar aan...........ha-ha  :Big Grin: 
Smul ze nog, geniet er maar van, doe ik ook, en nee, ik ga ook niet meer op de weegschaal staan. Daar wordt ik niet blij van,  :Mad: 
Groetjes, en een knuffel, Jolanda27

----------


## sietske763

ja leuk is onze elisa he?!!!!!

een tafeltje dekje maaltijd, dit x zat er erwtensoep met worst in.
hmmmmmmmm erg lekker.

----------


## jolanda27

> ja leuk is onze elisa he?!!!!!
> 
> een tafeltje dekje maaltijd, dit x zat er erwtensoep met worst in.
> hmmmmmmmm erg lekker.


Ha Sietske,

Dat klinkt ook goed. Geniet er straks maar van.  :Wink: 
Smakelijk, groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## sietske763

ha jolanda (wij hebben een dochter die ook jolanda heet en natuurlijk noemen wij haar jo of jootje, mag ik ook ""jo""tegen jou zeggen? hoef ik minder te typen want dat gaat al zo traag bij mij.)

thanks, de erwtensoep was echt lekker maar ik vind de inhoud van die maaltijden veel te weinig, dus heb daarna nog maar 3 boterhammen met gekookte scharreleieren op.
vanavond zal wel een snelle hap worden daar ik vanavond vrijwilligers werk doe in de sportkantine, terwijl mn man daar dan voetbalt en zn bier bij mij bestelt.
ze hebben daar ladingen chips en snoep, dus ik denk dat het dat wel wordt met natuurlijk een KH blokker en een vetblokker en vitamines.

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Sietske763,

Natuurlijk mag je mij Jo noemen, vind ik prima. Een vraagje; helpt dat zo'n vetblokker, welke neem je dan? 
Zo jij kunt ook lekker smikkelen. Ach ja, ik denk tegenwoordig ook, ik leef maar een keer. Heb ik wat reserve, en mijn man heeft wat meer om vast te houden, ha-ha  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Nou is mijn man ook een lekkerbek, dus zie je het al voor je?  :Big Grin: 
Fijne dag morgen, groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jolanda27: Dank voor je compliment...ik hou van schrijven...groeten.... :Embarrassment: 

Sietske: Goh wat leuk...mijn " zus" heet ook Jolanda.....ik zeg altijd Jo of Jootje...pfffff  :Stick Out Tongue:  gaaf..haha...ik hoop dat je de kantinedienst goed overleeft hebt....vandaag ( vrijdag) maar goed uitrusten....zo te horen knaag jij wel lekker achter de bar....dag Mop.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Gisteren at ik kant en klare nasi uit een pak.....niets er bij want ik was erg moe, dus de nasi op het bord geschoven en hup de magnetron in....wat een geweldige uitvinding zo'n apparaat...bordje op schoot, tv aan, en uitrusten!!!!  :Big Grin: 

Vandaag ga ik over nadenken...vaak weet ik het nog niet en dan onverwachts bedenk ik wat of als ik in de winkel sta.... :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

hallo jo,
heb wel tig verblokkers en KH blokkers versleten, ben er zelfs ""arm""van geworden omdat t totaal niet hielp,
die ik nu gebruik werken volgens mij echt...!!
was in 24 dagen vakantie (dus heel veel eten en snoepen en drinken) maar 2 kg aangekomen en het was er thuis in 2 dagen alweer af, ik gebruik dus de citroen capsules, bij iedere maaltijd 1, ik heb ze via internet, maar de reformzaak heeft ze tegenwoordig ook, dus als ze op zijn koop ik daar nieuwe potten.
als KH blokker neem ik af en toe (bij een hoge KH maaltijd een KH blokker(s) )
die koop ik bij de apotheek, heb ff gezocht maar het doosje is weg, maar de apotheek zal zeker weten welke je bedoelt.
die blokkers heb je niet nodig als je een paar dagen alleen maar havermout eet..........soms niet echt lekker meer, maar je valt echt veel af, en redelijk snel ook.
dus als ik weer zwaarder wordt, ga ik weer aan de havermout...........pfffffff gi echt zoveel gesnoept en gesnaaid, dus voor straf maar weer aan de havermout..
succes!!

----------


## Suske'52

Ho dames , :Smile:  wat heerlijk om het te lezen ....sietske  :Smile:  snoepdoos .... :Big Grin:  je KH blokkers ....ik leer nog bij ... :Wink:  heb ook iets teveel.... ik zou graag een 5 kilo minder wegen ....maar gelijk jolanda  :Smile:  man heeft het graag ... wat meer pak aan ..... :Big Grin: alléé eens schrijven wat de pot schaft  :Smile:  

frietjes -gestooft konijn 

des- op wandeling een dessert gaan eten .

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske:  :Embarrassment:  Och wat een geweldig lekker voedsel eet je toch en gezond he na zo'n wandeling.....kan er weer een beetje bij....Groetjes...

Sietske: Wauw meid als die maag en darmen toch eens konden praten van jou.... :Big Grin:  fijn dat af en toe tafel en dekje komt...portie frites na van de Mac Donald ofzo? want je maag zal soms nog wel eens knorren...Kuzzzzzzzzzzzzzz doegie

Ik eet vandaag gekookte aardappelen en andyvie en vlees moet ik zo nog kopen bij AH...toetje onbekend...hihi  :Stick Out Tongue:  als een vriend komt eten doe ik beter mijn best... :Stick Out Tongue: 
Bon Apetit....

Christel: ik zit op het verkeerde topic maar mijn hoofd is wat mix... ehhh Bhody is misschien wel wat te wild en is daarom de Flexi hondenriem kapot gegaan...de 1e keer kreeg ik er gratis een terug..( tof gelijk een ander kleurtje) nu de 2e keer afwachten....zijn dure riemen maar wel goed!!!! fijn weekend en dank voor je antwoord!!! dikke Knuffel....

----------


## anMa

Vandaag eet ik niks denk ik
Of alleen wat bouillon en thee
Mannetje moet maar n eitje bakken voor hemzelf
Buik is van streek door stress of wat anders....weet niet
anMa

----------


## sietske763

> Vandaag eet ik niks denk ik
> Of alleen wat bouillon en thee
> Mannetje moet maar n eitje bakken voor hemzelf
> Buik is van streek door stress of wat anders....weet niet
> anMa


hallo anMa,
miss. een beetje buikgriep?
je hoort veel van deze klachten momenteel,
beterschap!

hier wordt het weer havermout :Mad:

----------


## Suske'52

bloemkool in currysaus- filet- aard. 

des- peer /mascarpone/peperkoek  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Kippensoep
Spruitjes gehaktbal gek aardappels
Vla vanille

----------


## jolanda27

@ AnMa, dat klinkt lekker, vooral de gehaktballen  :Big Grin: 

Ik ga vanmiddag wokken (niet mokken, lekker wokken).  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Jolanda

----------


## sietske763

@anMa, aan je avond eten kan ik zien dat je je beter voelt!!
@jo, wokken is de ideale manier van koken....lekker makkelijk, alles bij elkaar in de wokpan gooien en klaar is kees
eten...........geen idee! maar zal ook wel wokken worden denk ik.

----------


## Suske'52

gehaktbal met pikante tomatensaus /pasta 

des- 
chocoladepudding

----------


## anMa

Beetje soep en vla
Heb net een kies laten trekken..au!,

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vanavond eet ik bij Ikea...  :Big Grin:  80 km verderop van mijn huis waar ik ,logeer bij een goede vriend.....

Gisteren....gebakken aardappelen met vissticks en rode kool... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

risotto met saffraan en erwtjes, zalm en boontjes 

mihoen met kalkoen en wokgroenten

----------


## anMa

Preisoep met kipfiletstukjes
Spinazie tuinbonen kipdrumsticks
Yoghurt met kersen op sap

----------


## sietske763

eet zeer ws hetzelfde als vorige week donderdag, sta nl vanavond weer in de kantine en daar eet ik mn ""avond eten"", snoep chips enz (en mn blokkers niet te vergeten)

----------


## Suske'52

gebakken aard.-witloof/veldsla-kip 

des.- Normandische pannekoek met ijs - geflambeerd  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

witloofstoemp met kippensate 

morgen>stoofpotje van kip met geuze en breydelspek

----------


## sietske763

banket staaf

----------


## dotito

zelfgemaakt stoofpotje ga er zo dadelijk aan beginnen.

----------


## sietske763

eetsmakelijk!!
denk dat ik vanavond maar eens gezond ga eten!
wat..dat verzin ik ter plekke in de supermarkt.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Banketstaaf............ :Big Grin:  Heerlijk.....ik heb alvast een zakje pepernoten opgegeten.....in 1x pfffffffffffffff  :Stick Out Tongue:  toen zat ik wel vol.....haha....
fijne avond....

De Ikea maaltijd ging niet door vd week.....in plaats daarvan werd er voor mij gekookt.....Verukkelijk.....kanonne donders lekker...haha  :Big Grin: 

gisteren had ik aardappelen met spercibonen en snitzel met saus gekookt.....het smaakte mij helemaal niet, sterker nog, ik vond er geen zak aan. :Stick Out Tongue: ..haha...oeps...jammer...de spercibonen en het toetje met slagroom was het lekkerst.......

vanavond weet ik nog niet.....Surprise..... :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

nou ja..............vreemde dag vandaag.............we zouden een broodje kebab gaan eten, maar heb zo,n zin om te koken............
nou ja zeg............dus koken dan maar met die hap!!

dokters bezoekje nodig???

----------


## dotito

vandaag word het hier ossobuco die ik in de kookles heb gemaakt met pasta, te moe om zelf te koken nu. Heb heel mijn appartement gekuist, was echt nodig. Ben wel content dat gedaan is en dat zo proper is  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  zo kan het er weer een tijdje tegen. A ja.... heb daarstraks nog een chocolade taart gemaakt voor vanavond voor bij de film  :Stick Out Tongue:  njamie...

----------


## anMa

Kippensoep met veel selderij en figuurtjesvermicelli
Witlof gestoofd en aardappelpuree 
Schouderkarbonades
Bananenyoghurt

----------


## Luuss0404

Mijn eetlust is niet denderend, maar we eten hier nog steeds gevarieerd, pasta, nasi, ovenschotels, quiche, aardappels+groente+vlees/vegaburger...

----------


## christel1

vandaag waren het spruiten en schnitzel en aardappelen en peperroomsaus, zoon vond het nogal een rare combinatie maar heeft toch goed gegeten, spruiten omdat mijn dochter niet thuis at en ze lust dat niet....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gebakken aardappelen en duitse biefstuk met rabarber.....

frambozentoetje als dessert met veel slagroom..... :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

kibbeling en advocaat koekjes

----------


## anMa

Zuurkool met speklapjes en rookworst.
De iPad vertaalt dit naar rooms rat....lijkt me niet zo lekker..haha
Toch liever rookworst dan
anMa

----------


## jolanda27

> Zuurkool met speklapjes en rookworst.
> De iPad vertaalt dit naar rooms rat....lijkt me niet zo lekker..haha
> Toch liever rookworst dan
> anMa


Ja, mij lijkt de rookworst ook wat smakelijker.  :Big Grin: 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Suske'52

gist.- kaasschotel-fruit-noten -wijntje ....
des.- aardbeientaart met héél véél slagroom  :Stick Out Tongue:  

vndg.- tomatensoep mat balletjes ...
des.- frangipannetaart met krieken

----------


## jolanda27

> gist.- kaasschotel-fruit-noten -wijntje ....
> des.- aardbeientaart met héél véél slagroom  
> 
> vndg.- tomatensoep mat balletjes ...
> des.- frangipannetaart met krieken


Suske, dat klinkt lekker allemaal.  :Smile:  Ik houd me aanbevolenl...ha-ha  :Big Grin: 
Smakelijk straks, Jolanda

----------


## Elisabeth9

Roomse rat schrijft Anma..... :Big Grin:  haha nee die vette rookwordt lijkt mij wel lekker....

ehh ik weet echt n iet wat ik eet vanavond...ik zie wel... :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

het is weer ""kantinedienst avond""dus.........kantine voedsel........mmmmmmh!!

----------


## jolanda27

> het is weer ""kantinedienst avond""dus.........kantine voedsel........mmmmmmh!!


Veel plezier dan, ook met het kantine voedsel.  :Big Grin: 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## dotito

broccoli met aardappelen en een kalfslapje

morgen >erwtensoep met spekjes..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Aardpuree
en kabeljauwfilet met tomaat ui en roomboter in de magnetron
Banaan en aardbei met yoghurt
Geen soep vandaag

----------


## Raimun

Heb me vandaag gewaagd aan wafels bakken ..
Tegen de tijd dat alle deeg opgebruikt is , heb ik vermoedelijk geen honger meer !!  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Jolanda  :Smile:  haha... leuke dame ....zoiets stellen we samen .....als we geen zin hebben om te koken  :Wink:  vlug geserveert  :Wink:  

@ Raimun  :Wink:  ik ruik de wafels tot hier .....lekker .Is het gistdeeg ??? anders het recept .... op het forum 'gerechten ' eens zetten ..... :Smile: Dank je !!!!

vndg.- witte kool in witte wijn ...met spek-kotelet-worsten -aard. :Wink:  
des.- ijs ....

----------


## Raimun

Gerechten !! 
@ Sietske ....*Wafels !!*

_1kg. zelfrijzend bakmeel 
500 gr. bakboter + 100 melkerijboter 
600 gr. rietsuiker ..gemengd met bruine candijsuiker
7 eieren ...eiwit opgeklopt..
1 koffielepel olijfolie 
3 appelen kleine stukjes (in kaneel poeder laten trekken ) 
1 zakje rozijnen ( eventueel in warme melk geweekt ) 
1 ( flinke !) scheut Rhum 
1 ( flinke !) scheut Amaretto_
( alle aangehaalde hoeveelheden met de natte vinger gemeten !!  :Wink:  )
( met dezelfde vinger proeven of het je aanstaat !! haha !! )

ZEER goed mengen !! ..30' laten rusten ..weer mengen ! ..30' laten rusten ! 
...en bakken maar .. :Cool: 

Opmerkingen over " de lijn " e.d. niet aan mijn adres sturen !!  :Smile: 
Als je iedere dag 1 wafel eet ..heb je voldoende wafels voor de ganse " Ramadan " !!  :Confused: 
Smakelijk !  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

@raimun;
wahahahhaaa ..........zeker voor mij omdat ik zo,n snoepdoos ben en een hekel heb aan koken, (omdat het zoveel tijd vergt)
en jouw recept........heerlijk, maar veel te veel werk voor mij........
maar thanks;....je brengt me wel op een idee voor het avond eten,
maar..........ik koop ze gewoon kant en klaar bij de oliebollen kraam hier op de hoek!
eetze!!!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Donderderwetter...wat eten jullie allen lekker  :Big Grin:  hahahahahaha

Donderdagavond: witte wijn met een toastje brie....ik kwam uit het ziekenhuis en was moe en geen zin en puf meer om iets te maken....dussssssss werd het anders.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

vrijdagavond....witte rijst en sla met allerlei lekkers erop..... :Embarrassment: 

zaterdag: Hutspot met braadworst....was zaligggggggggggggg  :Big Grin: 

Zondag: Geen idee  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Raimun: Een Hemels gerecht Wafels maar veel te veel werk!!!!  :Wink:  jammie..knap van jou...

Sietske: kan niet zo zijn dat we zo druk zijn....haha brrrr ff niet....Knuffel voor je doggy  :Big Grin:  liefsssssssssss ik keek vanmorgen ook al verlangend naar de oliebollenkraam hier in Holtenbroek...haha ik kreeg er zin in toen ik Bhody vroeg uitliet....happen maar....doegieeeeeeee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

> @raimun;
> wahahahhaaa ..........zeker voor mij omdat ik zo,n snoepdoos ben en een hekel heb aan koken, (omdat het zoveel tijd vergt)
> en jouw recept........heerlijk, maar veel te veel werk voor mij........
> maar thanks;....je brengt me wel op een idee voor het avond eten,
> maar..........ik koop ze gewoon kant en klaar bij de oliebollen kraam hier op de hoek!
> eetze!!!!


*In het zweet uws aanschijns zult gij uwen wafel verdienen !!*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

> *In het zweet uws aanschijns zult gij uwen wafel verdienen !!*


enne.............wanneer een antwoord wat niet in ""de schrift"" staat... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

> enne.............wanneer een antwoord wat niet in ""de schrift"" staat...


Waar het hart van vol is , loopt de mond van over !! haha !!  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

das waar..........alweer gelijk!
ik geloof trouwens niet dat jij met pensioen bent, wat op je profiel staat.........want je bent veel te gevat voor iemand op leeftijd!!!
pfffffffffffff sorry mc mensen..............weer off topic!

----------


## sietske763

nu ff mn antwoord op eten.....
wokgroenten met rundvlees en geraspte kaas.

----------


## Raimun

> das waar..........alweer gelijk!
> ik geloof trouwens niet dat jij met pensioen bent, wat op je profiel staat.........want je bent veel te gevat voor iemand op leeftijd!!!
> pfffffffffffff sorry mc mensen..............weer off topic!


Het verstand komt met de jaren !! ..soms ook de wijsheid met de grijze haren !!  :Confused:

----------


## sietske763

> Het verstand komt met de jaren !! ..soms ook de wijsheid met de grijze haren !!


dat bedoel ik nou............ :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

Tagliatelle - provencaalse saus met paling 

des- Irisch koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Tegen Raimun zeg ik Halleluja...je ,lijkt wel een predikant/gebedslezer/Koranlezer  :Embarrassment: ....maar dan geen Hollands... :Big Grin:  haha maar enfin als de Wafels maar lekker smaken....maar je vertaald het grappig.... :Wink:  Groeten....

Wat eet ik vandaag? hmmm n og niet over nagedacht....

Gister ( zondag) Erwtensoep..... :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

Ik weet nog niet wat wij straks gaan eten.  :Confused: 
Ik heb nog wat braadworstjes liggen, daar zal ik dan wel wat bij elkaar flansen, en dan komt het wel goed.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Een toetje moet er wel bij, anders zijn wij zielig.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Eet smakelijk straks, een ieder, Jolanda

----------


## anMa

Preisoep met kipfilet
Broccoli runderlapje aardapp.gekookt
Appeltaart met bakje koffie

----------


## Raimun

Vandaag begin ik helaas aan de laatste wafels , die ik zaterdag gebakken heb ! :Cool: 
Voor de afwisseling doe ik er maar 'n goede plak slagroom op !!!  :Wink: 
Morgen waarschijnlijk " zwaar dieet " !!  :Mad: 
Woensdag inkopen doen voor de volgende bakkerij !!Geen wafels natuurlijk , heb ik voorlopig geen zin in !! 
Langs de rekken lopend heb ik dan wel al " virtueel " gegeten !!  :Wink: 

Donderdag zal 't varkentje wel knorren !! ..
Jullie geven de menu ook maar voor 1 dag ...houd ik mij ook aan !! haha!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jolanda: Ja toetjes zijn verukkelijk meid....jammie...eet ze... :Embarrassment: 

AnMa: ach lekker appeltaart...fijne avond...... :Wink: 

Raimun: Zwaar dieet zeg jij.....haha ben jij belazerd.....eet dan maar wat anders....smakelijk....doegieeeeeeeeeee

Vanavond eet ik restanten..... :Big Grin:  makkelijk en goedkoop.... :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

havermout, moet weer even boeten :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Mizzepi

wij eten puree, wortelen, en voor me zelf maak ik naast de wortelen brocolli. Hou zelf niet van wortelen. En daarbij eten we kipfilet.

----------


## dotito

Zelfgemaakte Quiche met zalm en broccoli 

Kalfslapje met tomatensaus en spaghetti

----------


## anMa

Nasi zelf gemaakt met augurkjes en kroepoek en gehaktballetjes van M..a in pindasaus
Gebakken eitje erbij
Stukje banaan en peertje erna als toetje

----------


## Suske'52

Kip-wortelen/erwtjes-aard. 

des- brusselse wafels / vh. huis  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

> Kip-wortelen/erwtjes-aard. 
> 
> des- brusselse wafels / vh. huis


Suske, 
Jij hebt iedere keer van die lekkere toetjes, mmm.... 
Jouw menneke zal wel blij zijn met jou.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Kippensoep met veel selderij
Aardappels worteltjes sla tomaat komkommer
Gehaktballetjes
Chocotoetje ijs
De kinderen komen eten en dat vinden ze lekker
AnMa

----------


## sietske763

ik ga voor het eerst van mijn leven vegetarisch eten en heb dus gi een vegaburger gekocht...ben zeer beniewd!
en als het niet smaakt vraag ik wel raad aan onze luuss, die ik niet anders ken als vegetarieer.
voor de duidelijkheid;
ben overgestapt naar veg. voedsel omdat een dieetiste mij vertelde dat overgangsverschijnselen verergert worden door vlees (omdat daar hormonen inzitten)
naast mn vegaburger eet ik mijn beroemde wokgroenten maar weer.

----------


## gossie

@Sietske,
Ik hoop dat je vegatarische schotel heeft gesmaakt? En geen hulp hebt ingeroepen :Wink:   :Wink:  Volgens mij kun jij dat heel goed maken. :Embarrassment:  :Smile: 

Ikzelf eet straks een allerwatsie.................

----------


## Karin63

> ik ga voor het eerst van mijn leven vegetarisch eten en heb dus gi een vegaburger gekocht...ben zeer beniewd!


Hey Sietske, ben benieuwd of het heeft gesmaakt.  :Wink:  Wij zijn ook vegetariërs, eten bij 10 jaar geen vlees meer en vind het uitgebreide assortiment vleesvervangers lekker smaken!

----------


## sietske763

:Big Grin: @gossie en karin,
nou die burger vond ik echt niet smaken, hoewel ie er ongebakken heel lekker uitzag...
ik gooi de volgende warme maaltijd er wel ei en veel kaas door!
en gossie.....whahaha, helemaal zelf gedaan.....maar ik kan erin komen dat je je vraagtekens erbij had.... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

> @gossie en karin,
> nou die burger vond ik echt niet smaken, hoewel ie er ongebakken heel lekker uitzag...
> ik gooi de volgende warme maaltijd er wel ei en veel kaas door!
> en gossie.....whahaha, helemaal zelf gedaan.....maar ik kan erin komen dat je je vraagtekens erbij had....


Ha Sietske, 
Ik moet wel lachen om jou kookkunsten  :Big Grin: 
Ben benieuwd wat je voor vandaag van plan bent. Succes, Jolanda
Hopenlijk bevalt het je beter dan de vegaburger.  :Mad: 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Goed dat je het geprobeerd hebt, maar je " bent" er nog niet...ff doorzetten moppie... :Big Grin:  Onze Luuss weet wel wat lekker is....ik eet oook regelmatig vegetarische bende  :Stick Out Tongue:  en het smaakt best.....sodemieter ik er wel eens chili saus over...ochhh dat doe ik dus fout...." NIET" goed dus voor de menopauze dus ook niet voor mijn persoontje....goede tip dank je wel....toedelidoki...

Vrijdagavond: Crackers......
Zaterdag: Ovenschotel.....Aardappel Anders met knoflook en tuin kruiden...dus eerst aardappelschijfjes in een schaal gedaan, daarna een bakje champions in plakken gesneden erover gedaan...toen nog een courgette, en vervolgens een bakje spekkies, daarna weer aardappelschijfjes en toen de pot met Aardappel anders erover gestrooid..glad gestreken met een pannenlikker, toen nog een pietsje strooikaas erover gestrooid en in de oven gedaan.....het was " HEERLIJK"  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Zondag: was er nog een portie over, dus lekker gemakkelijk.....mijn buikje zat al vol van de toastjes, de kaas, en de rode wijn....hihi....gezellige dag allen.... :Wink: 

Vandaag: Gezond?????  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Soep van gisteren
Zalm aard.puree en asperges met botersaus
Vla

----------


## sietske763

> Ha Sietske, 
> Ik moet wel lachen om jou kookkunsten 
> Ben benieuwd wat je voor vandaag van plan bent. Succes, Jolanda
> Hopenlijk bevalt het je beter dan de vegaburger. 
> Groetjes, Jolanda


whaaa ik doe altijd maar wat....in die keuken...
heb sinds een paar dagen eindelijk kruiden in huis,
deed alles met zout en aromat,
maar....natuurlijk nu ineens vanalles...basilicum enz enz en ik weet niet eens in wat voor gerechten ik ze moet gooien.....dus gebruik ik alle gekochte kruiden...dus smaakt alles hetzelfde...behalve de voorgekruide vegaburger.
voor vanavond heb ik alweer wokgroenten en zal wel eens bedenken hoe en wat ik ermee doe!
wordt vervolgd

----------


## jolanda27

> whaaa ik doe altijd maar wat....in die keuken...
> heb sinds een paar dagen eindelijk kruiden in huis,
> deed alles met zout en aromat,
> maar....natuurlijk nu ineens vanalles...basilicum enz enz en ik weet niet eens in wat voor gerechten ik ze moet gooien.....dus gebruik ik alle gekochte kruiden...dus smaakt alles hetzelfde...behalve de voorgekruide vegaburger.
> voor vanavond heb ik alweer wokgroenten en zal wel eens bedenken hoe en wat ik ermee doe!
> wordt vervolgd


Nou, keukenprinses, zet hem op dan.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Suske'52

-witloofsoep 
-osso-bucco met lamsvlees/ Italiaanse rijst 
-des.- confituurtaart

----------


## jolanda27

> -witloofsoep 
> -osso-bucco met lamsvlees/ Italiaanse rijst 
> -des.- confituurtaart


Suske, 
Dat klinkt weer heel goed. 

Vandaag, erwtensoep met rookworst.
Toetje,; boerenlandvanillevla

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dinsdag: Gekookte aardappelen met wortelen en een vegetarische groenteburger....toetje: boerenvla met slagroom.... :Big Grin:  

Woensdag: Hutspot met jus.

Vandaag? Surprise......dat weet ik pas aan het eind vd dag...... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Groente soep
Prei kipfilet en aardappels
Peer en vla of yoghurt
Ps de peren moeten op. Dus daarom alweer peer.
AnMa
Ps hoe maak je witloofsoep,... dat lijkt me wel wat?

----------


## Suske'52

Seldersoep 

Spaghetti ...met wijntje  :Stick Out Tongue:  

des.- yoghourtcreme  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

snijbonen - aard.- kotelet 

GEEN DESSERTS MEER  :Confused:  ....mans uitslag suiker staat te hoog .....véél teveel gesnoept  :EEK!:

----------


## Suske'52

gestooft witloof-aard.- varkensgebraad 

des.- griekse yoghourt met fruit....

----------


## anMa

Spaghetti en yoghurt

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik denk????????????? gekookte aardappelen en witlof,... met... gekookte eieren met kerriesaus.... :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Heb gebakken aardappelen gemaakt in de friteuse met kippesnitzels en spruiten (voor mij en mijn zoon, mijn dochter lust dat niet), zij gaat voor haar geitekaasjes bakken met een slaatje (ik lust dat niet en mijn zoon ook niet), maar zij kookt zelf voor haar, lekker makkelijk dus .... en nu eens als dessert rijstpap met veel casonadesuiker (gele suiker)...

----------


## Suske'52

puree-prei- vis-citroensausje 

des.- gebakken peer - amandelschilfers  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag eet ik wat ik gister geschreven heb....aardappelen, gekookte witlof, gekookt ei of een vegetarische burger dat is ook lekker...ff zien wat ik doe  :Wink: 

Gister ( woendag) Goulash kant en klaar....het smaakte mij helemaal niet  :Frown:  haha..kan gebeuren.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Uiensoep
Erwtjes worteltjes appelmoes gebraden kippenboutjes
Vla en yoghurt

----------


## anMa

Ossestaartsoep zakje unox
Andijviestamp met gehaktbal
Vla en yoghurt banaan

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mijn lunch kwam ik niet aan toe, dus toen at ik het om 17.00 uur....
dus voorlopig hoeft er geen eten meer in..... :Big Grin:  mocht ik nu vanavond nog trek hebben dan zie ik wel wat ik ga eten....of een bordje soep straks.....een lekker toetje? ik kan kiezen.... :Stick Out Tongue:  

Andyviestamppot klinkt lekker AnMa....Prettig weekend....Groetjes.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

mmhhhhhh eier/groente salade, kant en klaar bij groeteboer!!!!

----------


## Suske'52

vnd. avnd.- uit eten :Big Grin:  

morgen ...uitgenodigd bij dochter  :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

haha die suske,
in maart op vakantie en vanavond uit eten,
geniet ervan lieverd!
fijn voor je daar jij ook een moeilijke tijd gehad hebt met dochter en ex, en veel pijn hebt.

----------


## anMa

Chicken tonight ajam pangang en extra ui erdoor
Vla en banaan

----------


## Suske'52

Lamszadel-gestoomde groenten-aard.- 

des.- loempia van banaan met chocoladesaus  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

Spaghetti .....

des.- brownies ....met Italiaanse koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Kippensoep van gisteren
Spruitjes rundvlees met uitje en tomaat sudderen aardappels gekookt
Zelf appelmoes gemaakt
Banaan met yoghurt

----------


## sietske763

tostie, s

----------


## dotito

risotto met paprika en dunne lende

----------


## anMa

Zuurkoolstamppot met rookworst
Jus van gisteren over
En als toetje appelmoes van gisteren ook over

Zaterdag staat op t menu friet met entrecote 
en zondag gaan we eten bij 
Schoonouders.

----------


## Suske'52

Gist.- kabeljauw-rijst-provencaalse saus  :Stick Out Tongue:  
des.-Irisch koffie  :Stick Out Tongue: 

vndg.- (mans) frietjes .. :Stick Out Tongue:  parelhoen - sla -tomaat -fijne wortelen /knolselder
des.- gepocheerde peren /plattekaas  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

n.i.e.t.s .... :Confused:  :Confused:  ra ?ra?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  tip: i = in  :Frown:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

macaronie! :Big Grin:  MEt verse papirika's rood,geel en groen en champions :Smile:  Jammie!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Smakelijk Dolfie  :Big Grin:  Macaroni.....smullen maar.....

ik snap er niets van Raimun wat je bedoeld....eet ze  :Wink: 

Gisteren gekookte aardappelen met spercibonen en een kipburger..... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vandaag: ????????????????????? ik zie wel.....

----------


## anMa

Zondag lekker Chinees gegeten bij mijn schoonouders
We waren met 12 personen en ma zei:" eigenlijk had ik zelf willen koken"
Maar het is wel goed zo..het was lekker en ze kon zelf ook lekker rustig genieten.

----------


## sietske763

wij gaan een paar dagen brood met vitaminen eten vanwege dure aankopen....
maakt nix uit, we houden toch niet van een warme maaltijd.

----------


## Raimun

> wij gaan een paar dagen brood met vitaminen eten vanwege dure aankopen....
> maakt nix uit, we houden toch niet van een warme maaltijd.


hahaha !!! sietske ....
Op water en brood kan je perfect overleven !! ..en is nog goed voor de lijn ook nog !!  :Wink:  
Als je dat lang genoeg volhoudt !! ..zal je zien dat het "* wonder van de kaart* " aan de kassa weer zal geschieden !!.... :Cool:

----------


## anMa

> wij gaan een paar dagen brood met vitaminen eten vanwege dure aankopen....
> maakt nix uit, we houden toch niet van een warme maaltijd.


Hallo Sietske
Gebakken eitje met tomaat en ui erbij is ook gezond en toch niet duur
Ipv de vitamine pil.
Groetjes anMa :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

vispannetje  :Stick Out Tongue:  
des . vd. namiddag op kerstfeest ....dochter haar werk ...( rusthuis )

----------


## anMa

Ossenstaartsoep
Spruitjes en gebraden saucijsje aard.puree
Vla

----------


## Suske'52

groene kool -aard. kotelet

des.-ananas carpaccio gegratineerd

----------


## Suske'52

tomaat garnaal ..gerookte sprotfilets  :Stick Out Tongue: ... .+fijne groenten....aard. 

des.- Hasseltse koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Erwtensoep unox
Pannenkoek met appel

Gisteren roerbakmie

----------


## Suske'52

pasta - pikante tomatensaus - gehaktbal 

des.- flensjes ....met chocoladesaus  :Stick Out Tongue:  ... 

+ 2 granenbroden gebakken

----------


## anMa

Kippensoep met prei
Bloemkool aard gekookt ribkarbonade
Vla

----------


## Elisabeth9

Halloooooooooooooooo , na 19/12/11 heeft niemand meer gegeten????? haha  :Big Grin:  

gister at ik een kliekje wat over was, namelijk stampot rauwe andyvie met spekjes en 2 plakken rollade.....  :Smile: 

vandaag: Ehhh sorry  :Stick Out Tongue:  zie ik vanavond wel....

Sietske: Geniet van het brood lieverd....er zijn vele varianten...hou je van Kerstbrood met spijs? lekker met roomboter...doegie...alle goeds, plus een knuffie ....

Suske: een dessert in het rusthuis?  :Smile:  klinkt gezellig en is sfeervol met de mensen...liefsssssss  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Uiensoep
Broccoli met kipkarbonades appelmoes
Yoghurt

----------


## Suske'52

Vndg.- pasta-groentjes-kabeljauw 
des.- appelcake ...Italiaanse koffie 

morgen -buiten de deur ...

zondag- amuses- frietjes- stoofvlees 

des- gebak ....bubbels.... :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Brood met gebakken ei met tomaat en ui

Morgen 1e kerstdag
=============
voorgerecht verrassing maakt mijn jongste dochter
Kippensoep prei selderij
Gebraden kalkoen met appeltjes gevuld
Spruitjes spercieboontjes appelmoes peertjes
Aardappelkroketjes
Nagerecht verrassing maakt de oudste dochter
Koffie met bonbons

2e kerstdag
========
garnalencocktail
Kreeftsoep
Varkenshaasje met LR ersatz
Friet erwtjes appelmoes
Ijstaart viennetta met slagroom
Koffie met chocolaatje

Aardappelkroketjes en frituur figuurtjes

----------


## anMa

Stomme ipad

Varkenshaasje met pepersaus. Dus...geen lr ersatz wat is dat nu weer?

----------


## anMa

Allemaal fijne kerstdagen en lekker eten gewenst
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dag AnMa: wat leuk dat je dochters meehelpen met het diner 1e Kerstdag....geweldig  :Stick Out Tongue:  
"jij" ook een fijne en goede Kerst gewenst lief mens....daggggggggg Liefs x  :Embarrassment: 

gisteren at ik Sla met Rollade...

vandaag weer gemakkelijk, "IK" weet het nog niet..... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Eet smakelijk allemaal met de Kerstdagen en vandaag ennnnn etc.... :Big Grin:  genieten van allerlei lekkere hapjes en een drankje/wijntje/sapje....en nog meer genieten van de dierbaren om je heen!!! het lijkt zo gewoon maar het is "kostbaar" ! Liefs plus een Kerstknuffel..... :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

Ik eet deze dagen Kerststol :Embarrassment:  en dan heb ik het wel gehad. :Wink: 
Al dat eten, is wel de trend, maar geef mij maar gewoon een heerlijk
stamppotje, dan ben ik al blij. :Smile:  De mensen laten zich gewoonlijk
gek maken, door al die culinaire boodschappen. :Frown:  Kerst bestaat niet
uit eten, maar de geboorte van iemand. :Wink:  Vrede en eigenlijk hoeft dit
niet zoveel EURO'S te kosten............................ :EEK!:

----------


## Raimun

> Ik eet deze dagen Kerststol en dan heb ik het wel gehad.
> Al dat eten, is wel de trend, maar geef mij maar gewoon een heerlijk
> stamppotje, dan ben ik al blij. De mensen laten zich gewoonlijk
> gek maken, door al die culinaire boodschappen. Kerst bestaat niet
> uit eten, maar de geboorte van iemand. Vrede en eigenlijk hoeft dit
> niet zoveel EURO'S te kosten............................


Inderdaad Gossie...""Vrede""..zit van binnen ..die..draag je mee ..kan je dus ook uitdragen ..
gratis..voor niets...
Je wordt er zelfs voor beloond !!..door 'n veelzeggende glimlach..!! :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

wij hebben ook hele goedkope kerst maaltijden,
iedere dag en de kerstavond maar 8 euro per dag en toch lekker gegeten!
vanavond gooi ik een kip van 4 euro in de oven!

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo iedereen,
Ik ben weer boven water.  :Wink:  Ik heb het erg druk gehad met de Kerst. De hele familie bij mij. Het was erg fijn om met zijn allen bij elkaar te zijn. Voor mij is Kerst ook samen zijn met hen die je na aan het hart liggen. En die niet meer onder ons zijn draag ik in mijn hart mee, en zo zijn zij er toch bij. Het is een pas op de plaats maken. 
Ik ben het helemaal met de rest eens, al dat overdadige, vind ik ook niet nodig en ongepast, daar draait het niet om. 
Hoop dat iedereen de Kerstdagen goed doorgekomen is. 
Veel liefs voor iedereen, Jolanda

----------


## Elisabeth9

Soms vindt ik eten helemaal niet interessant....althans "wat" ik eet.... :Wink: 
ik trek de groentela open en kijk hoeveel zin ik heb om iets te koken....klinkt onverschillig maar dat bedoel ik niet zo...met deze dagen voelt het altijd anders en je snaait links en rechts uit verschillende huizen wat lekkers.... :Big Grin: 
ik moet mijn rollade bakken want die ligt al sinds zaterdag te wachten totdat ik hem in de braadpan gooi  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Dag Jolanda: , fijn dat je weer boven water bent...was je een zeemeermin dan? achhhhhhhhhhhhh sorry ik ben melig, maar ik begrijp wat je bedoeld...rust lekker uit mop....Liefs Elisa  :Smile: 

hoi Sietske: Lekker zo'n kippie in de oven....eenvoud is lekker....Kiss x  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Vandaag hebben we normaal gegeten, wiloofstampot met steak, de vorige dagen hebben we relatief weinig gegeten, behalve vrijdag op mijn verjaardagsfeestje en het was veel te veel, dus op kerstavond gewoon hapjes gegeten en een glasje wijn gedronken en op kerstdag ook en gisteren heb ik gewoon een boterham gegeten... ik eet al niet veel en al dat gedoe hoeft voor mij ook niet, die dagen worden gewoon uitgebuit en mensen kunnen dan zo hypocriet vriendelijk doen. Ik denk dan altijd doe eens normaal en wees alle dagen vriendelijk.... en ga op gewone dagen ook eens langs bij de buren of bij vrienden, gewoon maar om ze eens te zien en ze een plezier te doen. Ik ben al blij dat ik alle dagen eten op tafel kan zetten, hoeft geen feestmaaltijd te zijn.... Marc noemt het KISS, keep it simple and stupid en dat is maar pas het lekkerste eten dat er is  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

> Soms vindt ik eten helemaal niet interessant....althans "wat" ik eet....
> ik trek de groentela open en kijk hoeveel zin ik heb om iets te koken....klinkt onverschillig maar dat bedoel ik niet zo...met deze dagen voelt het altijd anders en je snaait links en rechts uit verschillende huizen wat lekkers....
> ik moet mijn rollade bakken want die ligt al sinds zaterdag te wachten totdat ik hem in de braadpan gooi  
> 
> Dag Jolanda: , fijn dat je weer boven water bent...was je een zeemeermin dan? achhhhhhhhhhhhh sorry ik ben melig, maar ik begrijp wat je bedoeld...rust lekker uit mop....Liefs Elisa 
> 
> hoi Sietske: Lekker zo'n kippie in de oven....eenvoud is lekker....Kiss x


Hallo Elisabeth,
Dat heb ik nou nooit, dat ik melig ben, ha-ha. Moet kunnen.  :Big Grin:  
Ik heb dat ook wel vaker, dat ik wat in elkaar flans met het eten.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ik heb teveel eten gemaakt met de Kerstdagen, en dat heb ik dan maar in de vriezer gedaan. Handig voor een andere keer. 
Elisabeth, succes met de rollade, liefs, Jolanda

----------


## anMa

Vandaag geen zin om naar de winkel te gaan
Ook omdat ik het niet zo heb op vuurwerk overdag op straat
Dus we eten de restjes op die nog in de kast en koelkast staan
Tomatensoep 
Bruine bonen appelmoes en slavinken gek aardappels 
Vla of yoghurt en Mona bitterkoekjes pudding
Is toch best nog lekker hoor
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Elisabeth9

De Rollade heb ik de 27e in de braadpan gedonderd....lekker sudderen maar nog niets van gegeten.....achhhhh  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Gister werd het kant en klare rijst....was lekker....gebakken eitje erbij en kroepoek en Wijn.... :Embarrassment: 

Vandaag kan het wel eens gekookte witlof worden met gekookte aardappelen Ennnn " De Rollade" eet smakelijk allemaal..... :Wink: 

ps: Dank je Jolanda...het is gelukt dame.( rollade)...je bent nooit melig....haha ikke wel, ondeugend kun je het ook noemen...dan moet ik mij even uitleven anders stik ik...doegieeeeeeeeee,  :Stick Out Tongue:  pluk de dag zonder zorgen.....groetjes....

----------


## jolanda27

Ha Elisabeth,
Ik bedoelde juist dat ik daar ook met regelmaat last van heb, dat ik melig ben. Is gezond denk ik maar zo, een goede manier om af te reageren. 
Liefs, Jolanda  :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

héhé  :Smile:  ...wat een druk onderwerp .....eten .... :Big Grin:  en nog eens eten ...voeg daarbij het nodige natje ...drank  :Wink:  ....bubbels ...wijntje ...zalig ... :Big Grin:  mijn dag kan niet meer stuk ... :Wink:  

-gisteren / paprika's soep 

-des.- javanais  :Stick Out Tongue:  

-vndg.- gestooft konijn .....aard.- 

-des.-peren clafoutis 

-morgen - een pasta..... buiten de deur ... druk ...druk .... :Wink:  Smakelijk  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag nog geen idee wat ik ga eten, word in elke geval aardappels met groente, meot weer een beetje normaal eten na al die feestdage!

----------


## anMa

Kreeftsoep
Sperciebonen met n ribkarbonade appelmoes gek aardappels
Vla

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: Konijn? wauw dat klinkt lekker wild  :Big Grin:  ik hoop dat jullie heerlijk gesmikkeld hebben...doegieeeeeeeeeeeee 

Jolanda: oke ik snap het...haha, lachen.....

ehh gisteren: witlof met aardappelen en dan "eindelijk" die gebraden rollade!!! goed van smaak....

vandaag: kant en klare pasta van appie happie......ik verheug mij erop, maar eerst even een tijdje naar mijn ouders toe om het oude jaar weg te spoelen met een drankje en een oliebol...daggggggggggggg  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

Zometeen kerstgehaktbrood, benieuwd hoe het smaakt, met aardappelen en sperziebonen. 
Toetje, ijs na  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vanavond lekker appelbeignets (traditie, vroeger kregen we thuis altijd zelfgemaakte appelflappen  :Smile: . Lekker rustig het jaar uit en verder zien wij het wel. 
Iedereen een fijne avond, en voor straks lekker slapen!
Liefs, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

abrikozen, abrikozen en nog eens abrikozen!

iedereen voor zover mogelijk een fijne avond en nacht!
sterkte iedereen met de herinneringen van dierbaren!

----------


## gossie

oliebollen en appelflappen 
fijne jaarwisseling, en ik ga qua drinken met kraanwater 2012 in!
PROOST..........................

----------


## Raimun

> oliebollen en appelflappen 
> fijne jaarwisseling, en ik ga qua drinken met kraanwater 2012 in!
> PROOST..........................


PROOST !!!
Houdt het gezellig ....smakelijk...
enne ..niet teveel " kraanwater "... :Frown:  blijven de oliebollen zwemmen !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

He Raimun,
De "arm"zwembandjes, zijn de appelflappen. Zo blijf ik drijven.!! :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: 
op die oliebollen in het kraanwater wat ik drink :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Gelukkig nieuwjaar voor iedereen
Het nieuwe jaar beginnen wij met
Een uiensoepje( eigen biologische uien)
En een overheerlijke KARTOFFELsalade gekregen van mijn Duitse buurvrouw
Wat een lieverd hè.

----------


## christel1

Van mij ook voor iedereen een gelukkig nieuwjaar en dat het jaar 2012 voor iedereen wat minder kwaaltjes mag brengen, minder pijn en een betere gezondheid. 
Vandaag eten we de overschot van gisteren op, kippefilet met champignonroomsaus en kroketjes op... en we zijn al een wandeling gaan maken met de 2 honden, dus het jaar goed ingezet xxx 
Aan het team van MC, beste wensen en laat ons er het beste van maken dit jaar, jullie zijn allemaal schatjes xxx

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag eet ik alles door elkaar.....hapje hier, hapje bij mijn ouders.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

soep ...soep ...en nog eens soep .... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  maag besparend  :Wink:  

des.- geen ... juist een chocolaatje bij de koffie  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Chili con carne met rijst

----------


## jolanda27

Stampot rauwe andijvie met uitgebakken spekjes erdoor.  :Big Grin: 
Toetje; vanillepudding

----------


## Suske'52

Vd. middag ...stamppot van groene kool met spekjes ...haha  :Wink:  Jo  :Smile:  

des.- yoghurt met appeltjes-kaneel-rozijnen ...

vd. avnd. bij vrienden nd.wafelbak ...

----------


## christel1

hier hebben we pasta gegeten uit een italiaans kookboek dat mijn dochter gekregen had van haar broer voor kerst en het was heeeeel lekker... en heel makkelijk om te maken hum hum lekkerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## sietske763

ben met 2 van onze kids wezen chinezen, heel lekker en vooral heel gezellig.

----------


## Suske'52

-witloofsoep 

-hamburger ..man 

-stoofpotje / vis -voor mij 

_des-chocoladecake- met framboos -slagroom  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Tomatensoep
Spinazie kipkarbonades. Aardappels gekookt
Gele vla

----------


## Suske'52

witloof-aard.- kalfskotelet 

des- Irisch koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Ossenstaartsoep
Witlof aard gekookt gehaktbal
Yoghurt met banaan

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske en Anma: Smakelijk damessssssssssss  :Embarrassment:  jullie eten allebei witlof....lekker hoor.....

gister at ik kant en klare kleine gehaktballetjes ( plop...effe de magnetron in)  :Stick Out Tongue:  met rabarber ( uit een potje)  :Stick Out Tongue: .....lijkt nergens op natuurlijk...vanavond hoop ik iets gezonder te gaan eten....even zien hoeveel puf ik dan heb.... :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Frietjes met entrecote of varkenshaasje weet t nog niet 
Varkenshaasje had ik in de diepvries maar achteraf bleek t in plastic ingepakt te zijn en dat had ik niet gezien toen ik t in de vries deed
Weet niet of t wel goed ingevroren is geweest dus voor de zekerheid leg ik t entrecote er ook maar uit
Anders heb ik alleen maar friet en sla met tomaat
Op zich is dat eigenlijk ook niet zo erg een keertje geen vlees dus
.....zal wel zien....er zijn grotere problemen op de wereld...ik ben dus verwend.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Anma: ach wat klinkt dat zalig.....ik hoop dat het goed ging met je varkenshaas, alhoewel entrecote toch ook een luxe  :Stick Out Tongue:  produkt is...toe maar, daar gaan mijn oogjes van "stralen" hoor van zo'n goed stukje vlees....smakelijk......

goh dat doet mij denken aan lang geleden toen ik nog jonger was....
op een goede dag ging ik uit eten met een vriend....ergens verderop in een verbouwde boerderij....wat gingen we eten? je raadt het al....Varkenshaas.....
we genoten van een aperitief en een voorgerecht en opeens hoorde ik hardop roepen........"DE TWEE VARKENSHAZEN KUNNEN AAN TAFEL" hahahahaha  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  dat was bestemd voor mij en mijn toenmalige vriend.... :Stick Out Tongue:  wat bleek.....de deur stond per ongeluk open.....hahahahaha.....ach ik kon er smakelijk om lachen en heb uiteindelijk genoten van mijn " Varkenshaas"  :Wink: 

vandaag weet ik nog niet wat ik ga eten....het is per dag een verrassing....

gister ( zaterdag) kant en klare nasi met kipsate gegeten( niet lekker, varkenssate smaakt beter maar die was op in de winkel) pfffffff...en jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa dat kwam ook uit een zakje....maar nu liggen er gezonde dingen in de koelkast dus ik zal vanavond bekijken wat ik ga doen... :Big Grin:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag eten we:

tussen de middag kommetje soep met 2 broodjes, 

en vanavond 
mexicaanse burritos van knorr=) Jammie :Big Grin:  Met paprika en champions=) Heerlijk! Nouja moet nog blijken natuurlijk,,, haha mijn vriend zit n in de keuken te koken en ik ga em hans teeuwen de uitzending van gisteren kijken=)

----------


## Suske'52

scampies diabolique -tagiatelli - :Stick Out Tongue:  

des.confituurtaart

----------


## dotito

witlof met aardappelen en een rumsteak

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gekookte aardappelen met Spruiten en een vegetarisch schijf  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Kippensoep zelf gemaakt zoals altijd met prei selderij en nu ook softe stukjes erin
Spruitjes en aard gekookt en kippenboutjes gebraden appelmoes
Vla of yoghurt banaan

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Pannenkoeken!!=)

----------


## sietske763

wokgroenten met chamignons, kifilet en kruidenkaas,
allemaal door elkaar geroerd

----------


## christel1

vandaag kleine kippetjes gemaakt, ja hoe noem je zoiets, een klein haantje met een vulling van ricotakaas en rucola en rode paprika (onder het vel duwen en in het haantje steken) met een bouillon van kip (zo in de oven steken gedurende 35 minuten) met rijst erbij en het was heel lekker...

----------


## christel1

ha nog iets vergeten bij te vermelden, ook geroosterde pijnboompitten ingedaan... in de vulling he....

----------


## Suske'52

risotto met kabeljauw -dooierzwam -gebakken prei .... :Stick Out Tongue: 

des.-Irisch koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Oh....lekker zo'n gevuld haantje....en heeft het gesmaakt  :Wink: 

Met kerst hebben we ook een gevuld kalkoen gegeten. De vulling was kip/truffel en champions.

Gisteren stoofvlees gemaakt met frietjes in de oven en een salade en een soepje als voorgerecht

----------


## christel1

@Do, ja het was heel lekker hoor, komt uit een kookboek "da's pas koken" Italiaans van Rebo.... misschien eens gaan op googelen, er staan echt heel lekkere gerechten in en heb er al een paar uitgeprobeerd met heel veel succes en aangezien je graag kookt... echt een aanrader voor jou hoor.... normaal moest je het met kippefilets doen met het vel nog rond maar aangezien ik dit niet vond heb ik dus maar haantjes genomen en het was echt keilekker.... misschien deze avond iets met pasta klaarmaken... zal weer smullen worden dan hoor

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Oh...Italiaanse keuken mm... :Stick Out Tongue:  ben ik ook dol op. Ga zeker is google naar die rebo....en ik ga het zeker ook is uitproberen. Niet dat ik geen Italiaanse kookboeken, maar hoe meer een mens weet....hoe beter alé... over gerechten toch  :Big Grin: 

Vandaag word het hier gestoofde wortels met qunoa en kotelet

----------


## christel1

Vandaag steak gegeten met champignonroomsaus en dunne frietjes... speciaal voor alle pasta liefhebbers ga ik er een gerechtje bijzetten dat heel makkelijk klaar te maken is en niet veel tijd vraagt, de vegetariërs kunnen er het vlees uithouden, speciaal voor ons Luus...

500 gr pasta, liefst kleine pasta schelpjes 
1 el olijfolie
2 teentjes knoflook 
100 gr pittige pancetta in grove stukken gehakt, kan ook andere italiaanse ham zijn en ook wel wat meer als je van vlees houdt (ik heb minstens het dubbele gebruikt) 
100 gr halfzongedroogde tomaten (vind je in elke Delhaize, AH)
2 dl italiaanse tomatensaus (ik heb die genomen bij delhaize en een doos van 400 gr ipv 2 dl)
1 bosje rucola (mag flink wat zijn hoor, geeft een hele goeie smaak, toch minstens een 100 gr voor de hoeveelheid pasta) 
zout en peper vers gemalen 
parmezaanse kaas, geschaafd of gemalen, blijft zelfde van smaak 

Kook de pasta al dente, laat uitlekken en houd het apart 
verwarm de olie in een pan en bak daar de knoflook in en pancetta (geen pancetta voor de vegetariërs, misschien iets dat het kan vervangen maar daar heb ik geen ervaring mee), ongeveer 2 minuten tot de aroma's goed vermengd zijn.

Voeg daarna de pasta, zongedroogde tomaten, rucola en wat zout en peper toevoegen en verwarm alles door en door (ik heb 1 blik italiaanse tomaten genomen, 1 goeie eetlepel italiaanse geconcentreerde tomatenpuree en flink wat zongedroogde tomaten (in olie) ) en ook een klein beetje water toegevoegd, mag even goed wat droge witte wijn zijn voor de liefhebbers of wat groente of vleesbouillon. 
Serveer met parmezaanse kaas, dus smakelijk allemaal als jullie niet weten wat eten morgen, alvast een idee en heel lekker....en nog gezond bij hoor xxx Love you iedereen, jullie zijn schatjes...

----------


## jolanda27

Christel, 
Dat klinkt lekker, dat ga ik zeker eens uitproberen.  :Wink:  Bedankt voor het recept. 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## anMa

Zuurkool stamp met n ribkarbonade
Gisteren spaghetti

----------


## Elisabeth9

Kliekjes  :Big Grin:  overgebleven voedsel uit de koelkast.....

----------


## dotito

vandaag word het hier risotto met spinazie en pijnboompitten lekker vegetarisch...

voor morgen een kant en klare maaltijd van de weight wachters weinig calorieen en toch voedzaam. Moet naar de kookles vandaar(word konijn morgen) ben eens benieuwd?

----------


## Suske'52

rode kool -aard. -worst ...

des.- honingkoek vh.huis -Italiaanse koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Kerriesoep
Sla tomaat komkommer
Aard gekookt en gehaktballetje
Vla

----------


## anMa

Uiensoep
Spercieboontjes vissticks gebakken aardappelschijfjes
Yoghurt met ananas

----------


## sietske763

wij gaan uit eten

----------


## jolanda27

> wij gaan uit eten


Ha Sietske, 
Veel plezier vandaag én smakelijk eten.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

Wij gaan vanavond eten bij de Griek  :Big Grin:  Daar is mijn menneke verzot op.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Jolanda  :Smile:  hé mag ik mee ...??? mijne favoriet ook ....grieks ...zalig ....smakelijk geniet van jullie feestdag .....proficiat !!!! wens je man nog vele jaren toe  :Wink:  :Smile:  

witte wijnsaus met groentjes ...vis- pasta ....

des.- chocoladetaart  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Ha,ha Suske, Ja grieks is lekker hé?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Het heeft goed gesmaakt, daarna lekker uitbuiken  :Big Grin: 
Vandaag; Gek. aardappelen, boterboontjes en saucijzen.
Toetje, vla-flip
Bij de koffie; restant van de taart van gisteren  :Big Grin: 
Hoezo afvallen, ha-ha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Leuk Sietske  :Embarrassment:  dat je uit eten ging....verwennerij...Liefs... :Big Grin: 

Jolanda: ach de Griek...ook lekker en de mannen zijn leuk!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Gister ( zondag) at ik stamppot rauwe andyvie met uitgebakken spekjes...

----------


## dotito

kip met noedels en wokgroenten lekker licht vooral lekker.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

gisteren> boontjes met aardappelen en een steak

----------


## christel1

aardappelen met appelmoes en hamburgers

----------


## Suske'52

-groentensoep met veel rozemarijn .... :Stick Out Tongue:  

-provencaalse saus- varkenswangetjes -frietjes :Stick Out Tongue:  

-des.- chocoladepudding 

-vd.avnd. 2 broden bakken  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Kippensoep selderij prei wortel
Spruitjes en halmpjes met ui en knoflook gesudderd
Gekookte aardappels
Yoghurt banaan slagroom

----------


## christel1

spaghetti bolognaise zelfgemaakte

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lekker Christel, knap hoor..... :Wink: 

Gister (dinsdag) at ik gekookte aardappelen met wortelen, en gekookte harde eieren met kerriesaus  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Macaroni met tomatensaus

----------


## Suske'52

-preistoemp-kotelet 

-des.- confituurtaart vh.huis

----------


## Neetje

Heb nog een ingevroren gemarineerde rollade liggen die eigenlijk bedoeld was om met kerst te eten ... die ga ik vanavond lekker weg peuzelen

----------


## dotito

eergisteren> falafel met quinoa en paprika en champions (een vega dagje)


gisteren> kip in zoetzure saus mee gebracht, kant en klaar heb het gemaakt met rijst en witloofsla. Had echt geen zin om te koken te moe en hoofdpijn. Normaal koop is zo'n dingen niet. Maar moet wel zeggen dat het heel lekker was. Is alleen nogal vettig, en dat is niet goed voor mijn lijn..... :Stick Out Tongue:  Ach zo'n enkele keer zal wel geen kwaad kunnen zeker

vandaag word het een stoofpotje van kalf met allerlei groentjes courgette/wortel/boontjes/rapen/witloof en dan draai ik er wat indische kruiden bij en een koriander njam njam.... :Stick Out Tongue:  zo heb ik weer eten voor 2 dagen

----------


## anMa

Macaroni van gisteren met gebakken eitje erbij

----------


## Charlotte 1

Vandaag eten wij een deel nasi goreng en een deel bami goreng met een sateetje.
Allemaal restjes uit de vriezer en genoeg voor twee.
Voor straks alvast iedereen smakelijk eten.

----------


## anMa

Ossestaartsoep uit zak
Broccoli kipdumsticks aardappels gekookt appelmoes
Yoghurt

----------


## Suske'52

loempia-vis- zoetzure saus ...

des.- ijs met gratiné ananas

----------


## Neetje

Pasta Carbonara

----------


## Elisabeth9

Charlotte 1 : haha..lekker meid Bami en Nasi..( ik eet het ook af en toe met satestokjes) ( allemaal kant en klaar) heerlijk soms.... :Stick Out Tongue:  .fijn weekend gewenst  :Wink: 

Gister ( vrijdag) at ik gebakken aardappelschijfjes met verrukkelijke Rucola gemengde sla en een hamburger...( met een wit droog, fruitig wijntje weggesloeberd)  :Big Grin: ....

vandaag ( zaterdag) is nog niet bekend.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

-stoofcarbonade-aard. oesterzwammen 

-des.- javanais  :Stick Out Tongue:  

morgen ...

-frietjes- gehaktbal (luus) ... :Wink:  :Big Grin:  met pikante tomatensaus ..

-des.- brusselse wafels

----------


## Raimun

Laat het jullie smaken ..'k begin ervan te watertanden !! :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

Inderdaad Raimun, je gaat ervan watertanden  :Big Grin: 

Vanavond; macaroni, heeft mijn menneke graag  :Big Grin: 
Toetje, yoghurt met kersen

----------


## Raimun

> Inderdaad Raimun, je gaat ervan watertanden 
> 
> Vanavond; macaroni, heeft mijn menneke graag  
> Toetje, yoghurt met kersen


jouw menneke en ik, zijn blijkbaar " van hetzelfde verstand ! "  :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Suske'52

Smakelijk ....  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

> jouw menneke en ik, zijn blijkbaar " van hetzelfde verstand ! "


Ha, ha, schuif maar aan, zou ik zeggen.  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

Vandaag nog een keertje macaroni.
Lekker makkelijk, had voor vandaag ook nog gemaakt.  :Smile: 
Toetje, karamelpudding 

Eet smakelijk iedereen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister ( zaterdag) nam een vriend kant en klare Hutspot met rundvlees mee....
nou allez dat was snel klaar.... :Big Grin: 

Suske : Oesterzwammen en dessert Javanais? ik heb het nog nooit gegeten.....klinkt verleidelijk... :Stick Out Tongue:  smullen maar ...jullie koken uitgebreid, maar enfin het is ook "leuker" als je voor meedere mensen kunt koken....Topkokken zijn jullie  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Kippensoep met selderij prei wortel
Zuurkool met speklapjes en rookworst
Banaan en yoghurt

Gisteren had ik geen zin om te koken en hebben we
Frietjes shoarma en kipschotel besteld
Zat sla en koude schotel en broodjes bij heel erg lekker was t
En nog weinig afwas ook. Echt n vrije dag... Van koken dan hè

----------


## Elisabeth9

Och lekker macaroni Jolanda.....zaligggggggggggg doegie... :Big Grin: 

Gister ( zondag) at ik witte rijst met rucola sla..... :Wink: 

ik vindt het altijd leuk om de menu's van jullie te lezen...nu nog ruiken en ik schuif een stoeltje bij aan jullie tafel...haha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

oh, heerlijk Anma,
je brengt me op een idee.....
heerlijk zo,n ""friet/shoarma schotel""
alleen nog even bellen!
thanks!

----------


## Suske'52

-spaghetti 

-des.- Hasseltse koffie  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

-aard.-wortelen - kotelet ... 

-des.-yoghurtflan

----------


## jolanda27

nasi goreng met saté en ei

toetje, vanillepudding  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Ovenfrietjes met entrecote
Morgen zelf erwtensoep maken voor de komende week als t winter wordt.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik heb al drie dagen rijst gegeten....haha  :Big Grin: 

Vanavond ( zaterdag) kaasfondue die ik ga eten met mijn zusje..... :Embarrassment:  gezellie....

----------


## jolanda27

Vanavond nog een keertje nasi goreng, had voor twee dagen gekookt.  :Big Grin: 
Toetje; yoghurt 

Smakelijk allemaal.

----------


## Neetje

Heb net zelf geschilde aardappelschijfjes gefrituurd, dus lekker makkelijk  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

kant en klare erwtensoep
gebakken spekjes en verse erwten erdoor geroerd

----------


## gossie

vanavond eet ik chiliconcarne en griekse yoghurt toe. Variatie van landen is lekker. :Smile: 
Zo ook de kant en klare snert van Sietske met eigen spekkies en doperwtjes er doorheen. :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag is nog een verrassing  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Erwtensoepje staat op 
nu elk kwartier even roeren anders koekt t aan de bodem vast
Mijn buurvrouw zei. Doe er n paar knikkers in dan hoef je niet zo vaak te roeren maar dat durf ik niet straks tel ik niet goed en verslik ik me erin als ik eentje vergeet uit te halen
 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## jolanda27

> Erwtensoepje staat op 
> nu elk kwartier even roeren anders koekt t aan de bodem vast
> Mijn buurvrouw zei. Doe er n paar knikkers in dan hoef je niet zo vaak te roeren maar dat durf ik niet straks tel ik niet goed en verslik ik me erin als ik eentje vergeet uit te halen


Ha, ha, grappig AnMa, smakelijk straks

----------


## Suske'52

-witloofsoep  :Stick Out Tongue:  
-kip-rijst /groentjes-met kerriesaus  :Stick Out Tongue:  

-des.- pannekoek.....met fruit/slagroom

----------


## fc339044

gebakken aardappelen,gestoofde venkel met tomaten en gekookte zalm in preisaus.

----------


## anMa

Spaghetti met saus van bertoli geraspte kaas
Toetje is yoghurt alweer maar dat vind ik nu eenmaal lekker en gezond :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

aard.-wortelen/witte selder/brocolli gestooft in een sjalotje- vleesribbetjes ...

des.- amandeltaart / Italiaanse koffie

----------


## christel1

hier wordt het gezellig diepvriespizza funghi... lekker makkelijk en als we nog honger hebben daarna dan wordt het wel een boterham hoor..

----------


## gossie

morgen ga ik ouderwets SNERT eten, met ROGGEBROOD en spek

----------


## anMa

Ga bij dochter op bezoek met opa en oma die haar woning nog niet hadden gezien
Daarna bij opa en oma (schoonouders) naar hiuis brengen en dan blijven we daar eten dus...verrassing meestal heel lekker want ma kan goed koken.

----------


## christel1

he Gossie, snert dat is toch erwtensoep he, zo'n dik ding dat groen ziet met stukjes vlees, spek en worst erin ? Eet ik persoonlijk niet zo graag (te dik). 
Vandaag zal het waarschijnlijk croque worden met een spiegelei op, we gaan de deur niet uit, veel te koud dus kijken wat er in huis is en daar iets van maken en er staan ook nog blikken soep in de kast dus kan het ook soep worden met een boterham. 
Anma, altijd plezant als je ergens anders kan eten, zit je niet met de afwas achteraf.... (zou ik ook wel willen hoor want thuis bij de kinderen is de afwas meestal voor mij... bij mijn ventje mag ik niet afwassen want ik doe dat niet goed volgens hem, doe dat wel expres hoor dan hoef ik het niet te doen lol )

----------


## anMa

Was lekker kalkoenrollade erwtjes peertjes bloemkool
Aardappeltjes chipolatapudding en niet vergeten de kippensoep

Heb nog wel met de afwas geholpen 
Vandaag eet ik hutspot met karbonade

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zondag: Bihunsoep uit blik en een kom joghurt met cruesli.....

vanavond: gekookte witlof met aardappelen en een vegetarische groenteschijf....offfffffffffffffff want anders!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

verse frietjes met stoofvlees, njam njam.... heel lekker, misschien iets minder gezond maar dat mag ook wel eens he ?

----------


## Suske'52

pasta/pikante tomaten /groentensaus/varkenshaasje ... :Smile:  

des.- confituurtaart  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

> pasta/pikante tomaten /groentensaus/varkenshaasje ... 
> 
> des.- confituurtaart


Suske, 
Lekker, ik schuif wel aan... :Big Grin: 
Vandaag; puree, sperziebonen en filetlapje
Toetje, karamelvla

----------


## anMa

Tuinbonen voor man bietjes met ui voor mij
Aardappeltjes gekookt en runderlapje gesudderd (6 uur)
Yoghurt en een banaan

----------


## anMa

Chicken tonight ajam pangang met extra uitje erdoor en witte rijst

----------


## Mizzepi

Vanavond wordt het kipsnitzel, ikzelf kipcordonbleu en puree en doperwten erbij.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Verse frieten....maak je deze van aardappelen zelf? heerlijk zeg...maar de combinatie is grappig....frites met stoofvlees...verwen jezelf.... :Big Grin: 

Anma: 6 uur sudderlappen laten stoven? wauw dat is lang....heb je een halve rund ofzo?  :Stick Out Tongue:  maarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr je hebt vast lekker gesmikkeld.....

gister at ik kant en klare Bami met satestokjes.... :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Elisa, ja toch liefst van verse aardappelen hoor.... oei en wat is er mis aan de combinatie ? België is gekend voor zijn stoofvlees met frieten en liefst nog wat mayonaise bij... (ik eet liever tartaarsaus) 
Vandaag wordt het hier een stoofpotje van varkensvlees met allerlei kruiden en gedroogde abrikozen in (weet nog niet wat het gaat geven) met naanbrood (ook nog nooit gegeten), dus ik wacht af ... en anders zal het een droge boterham worden als het gerechtje misluchk....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oke Christel:  :Big Grin:  verse aardappelen is het lekkerst, dat deed ik vroeger ook , nu niet meer eigenlijk...met de combinatie is niets mis...integendeel, heel gezond....ik eet er altijd een kroket of frikandel bij met appelmoes en heeeeeeeeel veel mayonaise..... :Stick Out Tongue: 
het stoofpotje zal zeker smaken....naanbrood is zalig....geniet ervan....

ik heb witlof met aardappelen en een groenteburger gegeten....

vandaag ( donderdag) maar weer Bami want het pak was nog niet leeg..... :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

> Christel: Verse frieten....maak je deze van aardappelen zelf? heerlijk zeg...maar de combinatie is grappig....frites met stoofvlees...verwen jezelf....
> 
> Anma: 6 uur sudderlappen laten stoven? wauw dat is lang....heb je een halve rund ofzo?  maarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr je hebt vast lekker gesmikkeld.....
> 
> gister at ik kant en klare Bami met satestokjes....


Ja ik zet t op een heel lage temperatuur en dan heel zachtjes sudderen wordt t lekker zacht van  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Zuurkool met speklapjes en rookworst

----------


## Elisabeth9

Anma: oke...heerlijk zo'n sudderlapje...haha... :Big Grin:  met liefde en zorg bereid smaakt het lekkerst....lekker mals dus....

Vanavond wil ik zuurkool eten....het ligt al in de koelkast...even zien of dat doorgaat...hier weet je dat maar nooit... :Stick Out Tongue:  met rookwordt Anma...jammie...leuk dat jij dat gisteren at....
smakelijk en Prettig weekend allen....

----------


## anMa

Spercieboontjes en 
met prei tomaat paprika knoflook en ui 
in de roomboter in de magnetron 
10 minuten op 750 en ik vind dat lekker met aard puree erbij

----------


## Suske'52

currywitloofsoep +uitzonderlijk een pizza ......( moe + lui  :Wink:  ) 

des.- taart vd. bakker ....met Italiaanse koffie

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hmmmmm klinkt weer lakker Lady's.....
och taart Suske...jammie.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

De zuurkool komt vandaag denk ik...(zaterdag)..... :Stick Out Tongue: 
ik was gisteren zo enorm moe dat ik brood heb gegeten....kon de moed niet vinden om voor mijn eentje te koken....pffffffffffffffff
nieuwe dag, nieuwe kansen toch?  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

pfffffffffffff kom net van de weegschaal af..................en de weegschaal is echt goed hoor..............dat wordt dus weer havermout eten.....maar dat is ook wel lekker.

----------


## anMa

> Spercieboontjes en 
> met prei tomaat paprika knoflook en ui 
> in de roomboter in de magnetron 
> 10 minuten op 750 en ik vind dat lekker met aard puree erbij


Kabeljauwfilet uit diepvries

----------


## anMa

Friet witlofsla met ui erdoor
Entrecote uit grillpan knofsausje

----------


## Suske'52

Aardappelpuree-snijboontjes -gebraad 

des.- yoghourtvla

----------


## sietske763

ha die sus,
vraag het mij al tijden af..............betekent ""gebraad"" iets van gebraden ofzo,
bv een gebakken karbonade??
moet soms echt lachen om dat taaltje van jullie!!

----------


## christel1

wat wij een gebraad noemen is een varkensrollade gebraden dan wel of een rundsgebraad lekker rosée gebakken... ha die belgen he die hebben toch een volledig ander taalgebruik dan onze noorderburen..

----------


## Suske'52

reegebraad ..... :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Oei Suske nu maak je het onze noorderburen toch wel extra lastig hoor... Reegebraad ? Nee ik eet liefst rundsgebraad maar mijn ventje niet, zijn steak moet goed doorbakken zijn;.. 
Dus vanavond voor hem doorbakken steak, voor mij steak saignant met peperroomsaus en frietjes, deze maal geen verse maar diepvries omdat ons ventje door de week alleen is en hij altijd veel te veel aardappelen moet kopen en we ze dan altijd moeten wegsmijten... ze zouden meer een meer porties moeten verkopen voor 1 persoon ipv voor grote gezinnen...

----------


## sietske763

dat je nog tijd hebt om te koken chris :Big Grin: 
en sus, jij eet dus gebraden ree.....goed he! :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Ja hoor Sietske, hier wordt er nog alle dagen gekookt en met verse producten, soms ook wel eens diepvriesgroenten maar toch proberen we er het beste van te maken. Mijn kinderen staan erop dat ze elke dag vers "voedsel" krijgen zoals mijn zoon het noemt. Bij vrouwen noemen ze dat multitasken zeker ? tv kijken en aardappelen schillen te samen.... en ik moet toegeven mijn kinderen kunnen alle 2 ook al een aardig stukje koken mijn dochter maakt zelfs verse paëlla, dat heb ik nog nooit gemaakt en hij is superlekker... en mijn zoon experimenteert ook wel eens in de keuken hoor, ja als hij later alleen gaat wonen zal hij ook zijn plan moeten trekken en je kan niet alle dagen diepvriespizza of afhaalchinees of frietjes van de frituur eten want dat gaat tegen steken hoor... we doen ons best dus om toch nog iets gezond op tafel te zetten... ze zijn het eigenlijk altijd zo gewoon geweest dus ja en mama's eten vinden ze toch nog altijd het beste hoor....

----------


## sietske763

knap hoor dat je daar iedere dag tijd voor maakt!
je zal hier wel gemerkt hebben dat ik van makkelijke dingen houd, vooral niet veel tijd erin steken.
toen onze 4 kinderen nog thuis woonden kon het niet op deze manier!

----------


## anMa

Eigengemaakt erwtensoepen uit diepvries en pannenkoeken

----------


## Suske'52

gist.- frietjes-fijne groentjes met mayo- entre-côte .

des.- Irisch koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:  

vndg.- pasta - scampies in pikante saus ... :Stick Out Tongue:  wijntje  :Stick Out Tongue:  

des.- kriekentaart  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

groentensoep ...
des.- rijstpudding

----------


## christel1

wat eet ik vandaag, ja enkel desserts, zoals yoghourt, tiramisu, rijstpap..... en alles wat mals is met mijn tandabces.... en dit nog tot donderdag, dan ben ik helemaal weggesmolten hoor, zie je me niet meer lopen ...... en heb zo'n zin in een mals stuk vlees met frietjes en groentjes zo allemaal lekkere dingen... dus niemand schrijft hier nog iets op wat hij/zij gaat eten tot minstens volgende week zondag want ja donderdag gaat de kies eruit en daarna zal ik ook nog niet kunnen eten he..... grapje hoor, geniet maar van jullie lekkere eten.... zal mijn hoofd wel wegdraaien dan...

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag eet ik kip jambalaya =)=) Jammieee=) En als na gerecht lekkere warme toetje (pas rond half 9 hoor het toetje dan he)

----------


## christel1

Dank u Dolfijnjorien nu doe je me pas echt watertanden se :-)

----------


## anMa

Boterham met gebakken ei tomaat ui en misschien n soepje vooraf
Weet niet ik heb niet zon trek vandaag al 2 dagen een beetje ziek
Zwak misselijk
S nachts misselijk en raar gevoel in mijn maag
 :EEK!:

----------


## Suske'52

spruitjes-aard- gebakken eendfilet 

des- confituurtaart

----------


## Suske'52

currysoep...met kaas  :Stick Out Tongue:  

des.- frangipannetaart  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Neetje

Erwtensoep :P

----------


## sietske763

gebakken speklapjes in stukken, uien, champignons, alles in wokpan, toen alles gaar was heb ik er kant en klare bietjes doorheen geroerd, echt lekker, weinig werk en bijna zonder KH, ja ja, eigen recept, ter plekke verzonnen!

----------


## Neetje

Klinkt goed ... 




totdat je het woord 'bietjes' schreef haha, vind bietjes gewoon niet lekker  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

> Klinkt goed ... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> totdat je het woord 'bietjes' schreef haha, vind bietjes gewoon niet lekker


hahaa je kan er ook andere groenten door roeren hoor!!!

----------


## Neetje

Ik gaat t wel weleens maken, mss met boontjes ... klinkt iig goed  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Eet niemand meer naar 23/02/2012 " RECESSIE????????????" haha geintje.... :Big Grin: 

vanavond ga ik gekookte aardappelen eten met wortelen en een vegetarische groenteburger....Smakelijk.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

Ja hoor wel al gegeten na 23/02
Vandaag was het witlof met hesp en kaassaus en aardappelpuree

----------


## Raimun

> Eet niemand meer naar 23/02/2012 " RECESSIE????????????" haha geintje....
> 
> vanavond ga ik gekookte aardappelen eten met wortelen en een vegetarische groenteburger....Smakelijk....



Geen recessie Elisabeth ...!!!
't is nu " VASTEN "".. ( geblazen ! )
Je weet toch wat dat wil zeggen hé ??
Ts. zonsopgang en zonsondergang : geen eten - drinken - roken en geen Seks !! :Frown: 
Oeff..foutje ! dat was voor de Moslim Ramadan !!..
Voor de Christenen is dat niet alleen maar overdag !!..maar 40- dagen !!! dag èn nacht !!!  :EEK!: 
Maar ja , of je nu Ramadan of Vasten pleegt te doen !! na afloop is het resultaat hetzelfde !!! 
De wereld wordt er niet beter op !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## christel1

"Vasten" zelfs mijn ouders hebben daar nooit aan meegedaan... en ik ben ontdoopt dus ja ik behoor niet meer tot de katholieke kerk.... ben atheïst geworden.... maar tot zo lang ik niet steel, de andere mensen geen kwaad berokken en leef naar mijn eigen normen komt dat wel goed zeker voor hierboven als ik nog binnen mag .... als er nog iets is hierna.... 
En de Ramadam, de Moslims vasten enkel tussen zonsopgang en zonsondergang en daarna proppen ze zich vol met alles wat ze kunnen vinden en zeker heel veel zoete dingen, die dingen zijn zo zoet dat ik ze echt niet lust.... Collega's van mij gingen dikwijls naar een Marokaanse of Turkse bakker in het weekend allerlei zoetigheden halen en echt voor mij was dit allemaal te zoet...

----------


## anMa

De kippensoep was heel lekker goed gelukt
Maar de hachee mislukt veel te zout
Ik had er een zakje hacheekruiden in gedaan ipv de dingen die ik er normaal zelf in doe zoals de laurierblaadjes en azijn suiker kruidnagel enz.peper en beetje zout
Dat koop ik dus niet meer
De hutspot ook mislukt de aardappels waren sommigen wel gaar andere niet die waren hard
Maar gelukkig de yoghurt was wel lekker een ander merk mijn normale merk was op
Tja morgen weer wat anders....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik ben nog van katholieke huize....ik zit alleen nog in de kerk met een begrafenis, trouwen, dopen of anders  :Big Grin:  Ik geloof....maar dat kan ik ook thuis doen!!! er is veel veel over te zeggen, maar dan zit ik hier verkeerd...

Ramadan: ik ken het..ik heb geleefd met een Arabier  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik ken de regels.... :Big Grin: 

Christel: wat is hesp ( Witlof) lekker ik houd van witlof... :Wink: 

Anma: hahahaha ach lief mens alles bijna te zout...voortaan misschien de helft van het zakje kruiden offfffffffff op je eigen vertrouwde manier...doegieeeee eet lekker vanavond...

Raimunneke:  :Stick Out Tongue:  heb je "weer" niet gegeten? fijne dag verder

----------


## christel1

hesp : ham...... zoiets rozigs zo, vlees dat je kan opeten maar de belgische hesp is lekkerder dan de nederlandse, echt waar....

----------


## anMa

Tja zo zout had ik t nog nooit gegeten haha
Vandaag nog wat van die lekkere soep
Bloemkool en rikkarbonade
Stukje fruit als toetje peertje of n kiwi of beiden

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Bedankt...oke.. Belg smaakt beter dan Nederlandse Ham...haha, ik geloof U direct... :Big Grin:  

AnMa: klinkt lekker...eet smakelijk,... dame.... :Wink: 

ff zien wat ik vanavond eet....weet ik nog niet.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

Elisa, ze zullen hier andere varkens hebben misschien waar ze ham van maken.... maar echt wij komen regelmatig in NL en kopen soms eens ham bij AH en echt het verschil in smaak is ontzettend groot hoor, veel minder smaak dan bij ons en ook een totaal andere smaak.... 
Vandaag stoofpotje dat mijn dochter klaargemaakt heeft, een soort kalfsfricassée, weer iets moeilijks voor de NL'ers ???

----------


## anMa

Rijst met chicken tonight ajam een extra uitje erdoor 
Makkelijk en toch lekker
En yoghurt na met n stukje banaan ieder een 1/2 banaantje

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: oke dus de Varkens zijn lekkerder in Belgie...potdikke, we moeten naar Belgie verhuizen...haha dank je...je bent een fijnproever, maar ik geloof jou, wij weten niet beter die Holllanders... :Stick Out Tongue:  

AnMa: lekker rijst met saus...ik houd ervan....

Vanavond ( vrijdag) at ik pasta met groenten en gehakt.. :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Biefstuk met knof saus
Sla komkommer tomaat sjalotje en veeel slasaus
Gefrituurde aardappelwafeltjes die had ik nog over van kerstmis
En yoghurt

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik eet wijnzuurkool met gehaktballetjes..... :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

12 uur, na Elisabeth, haar posting;"ik moet nog eten, en het wordt pasta"!!!!!!
lekker met een gebakken eitje.

----------


## sietske763

dochter komt eten..............moet dus echt ff aan de bak...en geen rare dingen op tafel zetten....
pfffffffffffffffffff vind koken echt geen leuk werk!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gossie: Knap hoor dat je nog gekookt hebt...och zalig...pasta...doegieeee... :Big Grin: 

Sietske: is het nog wat geworden in die keuken...koken voor je dochter....pffff ik kan mij er alles bij voorstellen...daggggggggggggg  :Wink: 

die wijnzuurkool ging niet door... 
gisteren vreemd gegeten...witte rijst, plus champignon/vlees/ragout en kant en klare kleine gehaktballetjes..geen puf om te koken en toen......sim salabim, en alles was klaar in een korte tijd...niet echt gezond, maar wel eetbaar  :Stick Out Tongue: 

vandaag...weet ik nog niet...nog geen trek....zie wel....

Smakelijk allemaal...Hoi...

----------


## sietske763

ha elisa,
ipv 1 kind kwamen ze allemaal, 4 stuks, heb macaroni gemaakt, heel veel geur en smaakstoffen er doorheen gegooid, kant en klare mixjes uit zakjes etc....t smaakte echt heerlijk!
oh ja, en het zag er ook nog goed uit!

----------


## gossie

hoi Sietske,
hebben je kinderen niets overgehouden van die kleur- en geursm
aakstoffen?
Niet aktief of zo?  :Wink:  Fijn dat ze zo lekker gegeten hebben bij je :Smile: 

Vanavond eet ik brood.

----------


## dotito

Gisteren>bloemkool/broccoli restje van uit de diepvries wel vers met aardappelen en vissticks met spinazie en mozzarella


Dan had ik nog restjes brood liggen heb ik daar een broodpudding met appel,rozijn en chocolade van gemaakt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Vandaag> heb ik een kant en klare maaltijd gegeten van iglo bami met groentjes had naar de winkel enz...geweest en had geen zin meer om te koken. Ach....als je alle dagen kookt kan het is geen kwaad zeker dat je een kant en klaar menu eet  :Cool: 



Heb nog wel een chocomousse gemaakt voor morgen njamie njamie.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

vandaag lekker ongezond gegeten, naar de dierenarts geweest en er zat niet veel volk en de dierenarts zei, 't is vrijdag, iedereen is om frieten naar de frituur en dat hebben we daarna ook gedaan se.... en mijne sammy heeft lekker meegesmuld, ja wat wil je het is een belgische hond he.... die weet echt wat lekker is hoor.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Christel  :Smile:  ha,ha....Bhody lust ook graag een patatteke en een stukje frikandel...hij is net als zijn bazin...een kliko ( vuilnisbak) die bijna alles lust.... :Big Grin: 

Goed zo Dodito...lekker smikkelen... :Smile: 

Sietske: Jeetje 4 personen..kanonne....macaroni...goed plan, en goed gedaan...sodemieter alles maar door elkaar...Diner a la Sietske  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Gossie: brood vindt ik altijd lekker... :Wink: 

Gister ( vrijdag) Bloemkool met gekookte aardappelen...

Zaterdag: Gebakken kipfiletstukjes met babiketjap saus erdoor heen...witte Pandan rijst en Rucolasla met allerlei kleine dingetjes er boven op met een dressing...dat is het plan voor nu.... :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

@ Elisabeth,
Fijn om te horen dat je soms ook een kliko kan zijn, net als de hondjes. :Embarrassment: 
hahaha :Big Grin: 

Vanavond eet ik eigengemaakte Groentesoep met Ciabatta en kaas.
Yoghurt toe.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gossie: Lekker eigengemaakte soep....en de rest lust ik ook  :Big Grin: 

Ik at een beetje vreemd gister ( zondag) gebakken aardappelschijfjes met appelmoes...chocolade eitjes met cola en water en toen liet ik 's avonds laat erg misselijk mijn hondje uit...bah...dat doe ik niet meer, maar ja, je wil wel eens wat anders...haha niet slim... :Stick Out Tongue:  vanavond ( maandag ) gezond eten....daar moet ik nog wel over nadenken....

ik denk: Bloemkool met gekookte aardappelen.... :Wink:

----------


## gossie

@ Elisabeth,
lijkt me een goed idee bloemkool vandaag.
Ik kan me voorstellen dat je gisterenavond laat misselijk je hondje uitliet. Na al dat "ongezonde eten" :Wink:  Als het dan maar wel lekker was. :Big Grin: 

Fijne zonnige dag toegewenst. :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Elisabeth toch...beterschap hoor
Groetjes anMa

----------


## anMa

Gisteren prei gegeten maar ik denk dat die toch n dag of wat te oud was smaakte vreemd
Zondag lekker chinees gehaald
Vandaag....witte boontjes en ribkarbonade 
Ook de kippensoep niet vergeten van gisteren maar ik had t kruidenbuiltje te lang in laten hangen want t had zo vreemde kleur maar smaakte toch goed

Fijn de lente is begonnen hoera 
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gebakken aardappeltjes met appelmoes...'s avonds nog een appel.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh die bloemkool ging niet door!!!!  :Big Grin: 

Gossie, je hebt gelijk...niet echt gezond.... :Wink:  ja het was lekker en makkelijk...

AnMa: Dank je...ik ben al dagen misselijk...heel vervelend, het zweet breekt mij dan uit, maar enfin als het maar een keertje ophoud.... :Embarrassment:  Hoera Lente....Heerlijk he?  :Stick Out Tongue:  tijd om Bhody uit te laten...Welterusten......

----------


## sietske763

> Gossie: Lekker eigengemaakte soep....en de rest lust ik ook 
> 
> Ik at een beetje vreemd gister ( zondag) gebakken aardappelschijfjes met appelmoes...chocolade eitjes met cola en water en toen liet ik 's avonds laat erg misselijk mijn hondje uit...bah...dat doe ik niet meer, maar ja, je wil wel eens wat anders...haha niet slim... vanavond ( maandag ) gezond eten....daar moet ik nog wel over nadenken....
> 
> ik denk: Bloemkool met gekookte aardappelen....


die elisa, qua eten lijken we wel wat op elkaar,
volgens mij zijn wij de vreemdste eters van dit forum.

heb vanavond MenMs gegeten, lekker die met pinda erin!

----------


## gossie

> die elisa, qua eten lijken we wel wat op elkaar,
> volgens mij zijn wij de vreemdste eters van dit forum.
> 
> heb vanavond MenMs gegeten, lekker die met pinda erin!


Sietske je bedoelde MM's... Die gekleurde chocolade's met een nootje erin. :Smile: 
Vanavond heb ik van ******** Kaas pepsels gegeten, yoghurt en banaan toe :Embarrassment: 
*= reclame.

----------


## sietske763

maak je reclame voor pepsels, kaas yoghurt en bananen,
foei gosie...mag niet he..
maar,,,wat zijn pepsels eigenlijk.....past dat ook in mijn eetpatroon??

----------


## gossie

Volgens mij wel Sietske. :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Het zijn van die zoute stengeltjes, die ze soms wel eens geven, aan kleine kinderen, bij de kassa. :Smile:  :Big Grin: 
En deze zoute sticks hebben kaas/pinda in hun binnenste.  :Confused:  :Stick Out Tongue:  Maar er zijn ook naturel pepsels. :Stick Out Tongue: 

(Bij deze, Ik Wil, Bolle*** Kaas of Pinda of Naturel Pepsels) Het is een ouderwets zoutje.!! :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

oh, dat klinkt erg goed, ga dat morgen eens proberen...

----------


## anMa

Bij mij gingen de witte boontjes niet door maar ik heb voor de laatste keer in dit seizoen
nog 1x spruitjes gegeten 
Maar eigenlijk waren ze al niet lekker meer
Dus het spruitenseizoen is definitief voorbij
Vandaag eet ik maar spaghetti ook al n paar weekjes niet meer op

----------


## dotito

gisteren>appelmoes met kip en aardappelen 

vandaag>pekesstoemp(wortelpuree)uit de diepvries maar wel vers gemaakt met kalfsworsten. Daar ik tante rooske heb en daar altijd zoveel last van heb voorzien ik altijd iets vers uit de diepvries 

morgen> strikjes(farfalle) met paprika's en tonijn(uit blik)met een dressing er onder o zo snel klaar en zeer lekker  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@Sietske, 

M&M als avondeten niet echt gezond..... gij zijt echt niet te doen  :Stick Out Tongue:  en Elisa krijgt die kuren precies al over  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

> Volgens mij wel Sietske. Het zijn van die zoute stengeltjes, die ze soms wel eens geven, aan kleine kinderen, bij de kassa.
> En deze zoute sticks hebben kaas/pinda in hun binnenste.  Maar er zijn ook naturel pepsels.
> 
> (Bij deze, Ik Wil, Bolle*** Kaas of Pinda of Naturel Pepsels) Het is een ouderwets zoutje.!!


ik eet vanavond de stengels die gossie beschreven heeft.........
met kaas/pinda....
en natuurlijk een vreselijk goede vitamine pil.

----------


## sietske763

> gisteren>appelmoes met kip en aardappelen 
> 
> vandaag>pekesstoemp(wortelpuree)uit de diepvries maar wel vers gemaakt met kalfsworsten. Daar ik tante rooske heb en daar altijd zoveel last van heb voorzien ik altijd iets vers uit de diepvries 
> 
> morgen> strikjes(farfalle) met paprika's en tonijn(uit blik)met een dressing er onder o zo snel klaar en zeer lekker 
> 
> @Sietske, 
> 
> M&M als avondeten niet echt gezond..... gij zijt echt niet te doen  en Elisa krijgt die kuren precies al over


hay Do.....straks komen de magnums er weer aan....
en ondanks mijn eetpatroon ben ik harstikke gezond (met wat beperkingen...maar die komen niet van mijn eten..!!
jij veel succes met kokkerellen,
ga je trouwens nog steeds naar die kook cursus??

----------


## christel1

Ik lust geen magnums, enkel sorbet ijs of waterijsjes gelijk de kinderen, jam jam

----------


## dotito

@De eerste module heb ik gedaan was in januarie afgelopen. En ga zeker de tweede module ook doen, wanneer weet ik nog niet  :Wink: 

Ja die magnums zijn voor als goei weer is hé  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin: 

A ja heb gisteren een lekker bananen milkschake gemaakt mm...

----------


## jolanda27

Gekookte aardappelen, lekkere salade, varkenshaasje.
Vlaflip  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

> Ik lust geen magnums, enkel sorbet ijs of waterijsjes gelijk de kinderen, jam jam



christel; in NL kan je bij AH winkel heerlijke bakjes yoghurt ijs kopen in verschillende smaken, zelf vind ik die met ananas het lekkerst,
dus als je weer shopt in NL, moet je daar echt een zooi van kopen, blijven toch lang goed in de vriezer

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag eet ik pannenkoek! Omdatt mijn broer jarig is=)=)

----------


## christel1

proficiat met de jarige broer, hier is mijn neef jarig.... veel smulgenot met de pannekoeken dus

----------


## dotito

Wat betreft over de winkel albert heijn binnenkort komt er ene bij ons in de buurt joepi!! :Big Grin:  moet ik niet meer zover rijden.

----------


## christel1

He Do, tof voor jou maar toch eens de prijsvergelijking maken met NL en B hoor....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister ( woensdag) at ik gekookte aardappelen met bloemkool ( ja dat ding is wel voor 3 dagen)  :Big Grin:  later op de avond ijs met slagroom....en nog veel later rambol op toast wegspoelen met witte wijn ( 1 glas vol) en water  :Stick Out Tongue:  het was lekker!!!! 

ja Do...Sietske en ik kunnen wat "anders" eten....ha,ha,....ik moet beter opletten want ongezond eten is soms killing ivm menopauze...pfffffffffffffffff  :Wink: 

Gossie: Jij bedoeld pepsels of pretzels met pindasmaak erin....ze zijn "verrukkelijk" ik koop ze niet meer want ik eet dus het zakje leeg, zaliggggggggggggg Ja is van het bekende merk het Lekkerst...eet ik ook beschuit van  :Big Grin:  daggggggggggggg geniet van de zonnige dag meiden na al het verdriet dat we gehad hebben tot nu toe.....ik denk hierbij speciaal aan Christel...Liefs,  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

> Vandaag eet ik pannenkoek! Omdatt mijn broer jarig is=)=)


he dolfijnjorien
das toevallig mijn broer was ook jarig gisteren nog van harte gefeliciteerd hoor 
ik hoop dat de pannenkoeken lekker waren :Smile: 
groetjes anMa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister ( dinsdag) at ik Rucola sla met radijs, fetakaas, en Rundersalade.... :Wink: 

maandag: Wienerschnitzel met spercibonen en appelmoes.... :Smile: 

vandaag misschien spagetti zonder vlees... :Stick Out Tongue: 


Gossie: je bracht mij op een idee laatst...ha,ha,... :Big Grin:  ik kocht die dingen met pindasmaak, je weet wel...voor mij een zakje en voor mijn ouders die kenden dat niet...ik heb er van gesmikkeld, het was zo op, veel te klein toch zo'n zakje???? doeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :Wink:

----------


## astridsylvia1971

Ajam smoor met rijst, sambal en wat rauwkost.. da's wel genoeg voor vandaag...

----------


## Elisabeth9

AstridSylvia1971: Klinkt heerlijk meid...jammie....mag ik meeeten????? doeiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
Groetjes...

Vandaag eet ik? (donderdag) geen idee...misschien moet ik naar de supermarkt gaan of kijken in de kast of koelkast...hoor je morgen....smakelijk..... :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

een soort zoet varkensstoofpotje met kruidenbrood, dat wordt weer smullen hoor...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vrijdag: Nasi kant en klaar, plus gebakken eieren, en satesaus met kroepoek, en 2 mannen erbij die gezellig een bordje meeeten... :Big Grin:  ha,ha...lollig toch? chipolatapudding met slagroom als dessert...

zaterdag: Nasi met sla.....

zondag: Steenovenpizza.....

----------


## christel1

niks mijn honger is over, zie afreageerhoekje

----------


## anMa

Vanavond bestel ik chinees iets lekkers met rijst
Weet nog niet precies wat..

----------


## Mizzepi

Vanavond wordt het nasi en macaroni wat ik vanmiddag maken ga, omdat de jongste dochter zwemmen moet en dan heb ik het eten klaar als we terugkomen uit het zwembad.

----------


## dotito

zondag>indische gaan eten voor ons 15 jaar samen zijn

gisteren>spruitjes met aardappelen en chateaubriand had ik zo'n goesting in

vandaag>selder met balletjes en aardappelen 

morgen<wokgroenten met noedels en kip

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister gebakken aardappelen met rode kool en een vegetarische schijf.... :Wink: 

Vandaag: Verrassing, ik weet het nog niet.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gossie

vandaag wordt het een verrassing, zo eerder gezegd door Elisabeth :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Geen chinees dus 
Ze waren gesloten dus heb ik lekker een boterham met kaas en abrikozenjam gegeten
Na 1 1/2 dag vasten was dat verschrikkelijk lekker
Vandaag ga ik iets nieuws proberen 
Zo pakketje van knorr. Marokkaanse tajine kip
Mijn man zei dat hem dat lekker leek
Ik heb niet zo n tajine maar het schijnt ook te kunnen in een creusetpan
En die heb ik deze winter toevallig gewonnen bij een actie van albert heijn
Dus aan de slag vandaag in de keuken
Groetjes anMa

----------


## anMa

Het werd griekse gyros pakje knorr heel lekker gegeten en man vond het ook lekker
Vandaag 
Kipsoepje of tomaat soepje
Witlof met gehaktbal en aardappel gekookt
Vruchtentoetje
Appel gesneden banaan en stukjes kiwi erover uitgeperste sinaasappelsap(vers) ggeen pakje

----------


## sietske763

ga zometeen lunchen ergens.....met jongste zoon.
dus vanavond maar gewoon magere kwark

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Hoop dat je het leuk hebt gehad met je zoon......


Ik heb vandaag nog ni veel gegeten voel me echt ni goed  :Frown:  maag/darmen van streek pff....van de vermoeidheid.


Vanavond wokgroenten met kip en noedels, snel klaar....en toch nog wat gezond

----------


## sietske763

wij hebben vanavond saampjes gegourmet....heerlijk zo met zn 2en.....de kids willen er altijd zoveel dingen bij, zoals champignons, uien, stokbrood, etc etc.
wij hebben gewoon de bakplaat op de salontafel gezet en maar bakken en braden, pfffffffffffft gaat wel erg snel zo.............haha waren met een kwartier al klaar!

----------


## anMa

Friet met entrecote en sla met veel slasaus en tomaten

----------


## Suske'52

- rijst-fijne groenten -zoet-zure saus -gebraden kip 

des.- advocadetaart  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

Quiche met broccoli en gerookte zalm..

----------


## anMa

Kerriesoep
Brood met gebakken ei ui tomaat
Niet echt n paasdiner maar we gaan eerst nog op verjaardagsvisite dus geen tijd voor uitgebreid koken en dan komt dochter nog op visite
Morgen koude schotel en tomatensoepje

----------


## Suske'52

Frietjes met stoofcarbonnade ..... 

des - vers fruitschoteltje ...

----------


## dotito

Gisteren>dan maar quiche gemaakt (broccoli met zalm)

Vandaag>savooistoemp met steak

----------


## jolanda27

Bami goreng met gebakken ei en saté.
Toetje, stroopwafelijs  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

paas eitjes (melk chocolade)
haha die jo.............ik heb ook als toetje stroopwafelijs gehad, van mc donald.

----------


## jolanda27

> paas eitjes (melk chocolade)
> haha die jo.............ik heb ook als toetje stroopwafelijs gehad, van mc donald.


Ha Sietske, lekker hé?

Vandaag weer gewone kost, ik hang al een tijdje aan de kapstok, gelukkig met resultaat.  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Hier word het vanavond falafel met couscous en gegrilde aubergines

gisteren voor het eerst als bij gerechtje gebakken venkel gemaakt, wat was dat lekker mm  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

venkel, hoe krijg je dat in godsnaam binnen, zoiets slecht, voor mij dan he.... 
Vandaag wortelstoemp met een schnitzel voor mij en een kalfslapje voor mijn griet.

----------


## Suske'52

savooikoolstoemp ( groene kool) met gebakken spekjes/vis 

des.- pannekoeken ..fruit ...confituur ...slagroom  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ha die Sus,
leuk om weer te lezen wat jij allemaal maakt...!!
kunnen we weer meegenieten!
..........
ben nog steeds 5 kilo te zwaar(door het advies op te volgen
van onze Afra met zn boerenmelk en boerenboter.)
pffffffffffff hardnekkigge kilo,s,
dus maar weer havermout.

----------


## jolanda27

Ha Sietske, 
Lijnen, weet er alles van.  :Frown:  Ik doe het tegenwoordig rustig aan, dat beklijft veel beter en je houdt het beter vol. Ben nu 9 kilo kwijt.  :Smile:  Maar ben dan ook al maanden bezig. 
Vanavond; Spaghettie
Toetje; yoghurt met vanillevla

----------


## jolanda27

> savooikoolstoemp ( groene kool) met gebakken spekjes/vis 
> 
> des.- pannekoeken ..fruit ...confituur ...slagroom


Ha Suske,
Ik zou best wel bij jou in de kost willen zijn.  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Vooral de toetjes, ha-ha.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

gisteren> zelfgemaakte tortilla met tomaten op zijn spaans gemaakt en een groenteburger


vandaag>verse boontjes met mager lamsvlees en petatjes 

chocomousse njamie  :Stick Out Tongue: 


@Sietske,


Niet leuk hé die extra kilo's anders moet je eens weight wachters proberen? Je kan toch misschien is zo'n kookboek kopen hoef je niet naar de wekelijkse cursus te gaan....
Ik ben nog steeds tevreden met met de ww....nog steeds blijven mijn kilo's eraf, en mag alles eten!!! Je moet alleen wat anders eten en met mate!! tja en boerenboter is niet echt mager hé  :Big Grin:  ach vroeg of laat gaan die paar kilo's er wel af  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@Sietske  :Smile:  Jolanda  :Smile:  ja, het gewicht hé ...een eeuwigdurende strijd ... :Wink:  :Smile:  en de éne persoon mag alles eten ....de andere moet het eten maar eens bekijken ...en het komt er zo aan ..... :Wink:  :Smile:  hier valt dit nog mee ...mijn ventje is van 135 kilo naar 86 kilo gegaan ...door ook gezonder te gaan eten .....veel soep ....enorm goed voor afvallen .... :Wink:  ik zou gewoon 5...6 kilo minder willen wegen ...maar ja ...ik vind dit nu niet zo'n een probleem .... :Big Grin:  

wat eten wij vandaag .... :Wink:  

-asperges - rozemarijn- krielaardappels in de oven - steak -kruidenboter .... :Stick Out Tongue: 

-des.- yoghourtflan  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Suske, wat knap van jouw man dat hij zoveel afgevallen is. Wij zijn samen aan het lijnen, is ook fijner.  :Wink: 
Een paar kilo maar, gelukkig, dat duurt niet zo lang. Ach, en als je wat ouder wordt is het helemaal niet zo erg om een paar kilo's teveel te wegen. Mijn huisarts zei eens; Je kunt beter 5 kilo meer wegen dan de hele tijd jo-jo-en. Dat is veel slechter.
@ Sietske, je niet te druk maken erover. Er komt een punt dat je er wel achter kunt staan en dan lukt het jou.  :Wink: 
Ik weet nog niet wat ik vanavond ga maken. Verrassing?

----------


## dotito

Ach..... uiteindelijk dat cijfer op de weegschaal speelt allemaal geen rol!! Als je je maar goed voelt in u vel/kleren dat is voornaamste!!! En als ge maar wat gezondheid eet, dan is een mens al goed bezig  :Wink: 

Ik moest destijds vermageren om gezondheidsreden, had jaren geleden heel veel vet rond mijn buikstreek, en dat is gevaarlijk!! Kreeg op een gegeven moment mijn eigen schoenen niet meer aan/uit  :EEK!:  Nu met 14 kilo af te vallen en zonder jo jo effect ben ik op dat vlak een zeer gelukkige dame  :Big Grin:   :Smile: 
Nu kan ik terug gewone kleedjes dragen, maar toen ik voller was hadden ze nooit mijn maat niet. Wat was dat frustrerend zeg  :Confused: 



Voor vanmiddag word het hier een pannenkoek, ga samen met de dochter en mijn ma naar de taverne  :Smile:  beetje bijpraten en genieten.


Vanavond>gestoofde wortels, aardappelen en een kalfskotelet 

Ventje moet gaan trainen straks, dan ga ik met de dochter maar bij mijn ma eten. Kan is deugd doen als je niet moet koken  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Dotito,
Dat is precies de reden waarom ik ook begonnen ben, mijn buik zat mij in de weg.  :Frown:  Maar ik hoef ook niet zo nodig meer slank te zijn, ik wil mij gewoon goed voelen, net wat je zegt.
Wat gezellig, ik wens je veel plezier met je dochter, lekker pannekoek eten en bijkletsen.  :Wink: 
Ja, en eens niet koken is ook makkelijk. Heb een fijne dag, liefs, Jolanda

----------


## anMa

Kerriesoep
Bloemkool en ribkarbonade aard.puree
De aardappels zijn slecht kan er alleen nog puree van maken
Gele vla

----------


## dotito

@Jolanda,


Weet je eens je boven de 40 bent gaat het dieeten ook allemaal niet meer zo makkelijk. Daar ons metabolisme minder snel werkt. En ook ik vind maat 36 niet nodig, als we ons maar goed voelen"toch" :Smile: 

En ga zeker van mijn dagje genieten ook al voel ik me een beetje moe :Wink: 

Voor u ook een fijne dag nog....


liefs do

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wat eet ik vandaag? ik denk een filetlapje met groente en misschien wel gekookte aardappelen...soms vindt ik het niet boeiend dat eten, maar gezond is het beste  :Stick Out Tongue: 

geniet van jullie eten....smakelijk....als je ouder wordt komen de kilo's er eerder aan, maar ja ik ben ook dikker geweest toen ik jonger was, daarna slanker en nu normaal...een paar kilo kan er af maar ik doe er geen moeite voor..ben ik te druk dan eet ik automatisch minder en is er een feestje dan prop ik mij vol met lekkers.. :Big Grin:  ( fout maar wel zaligggg) ..beetje wandelen dan maar toch? dagggggggggggggggg allemaal...eet met liefde je eten op...geen spijt hebben...kleine hapjes nemen...hahaha dat lukt mij soms helemaal niet, dat kan beter... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

alweeeeeeeeeeeeeeer havermout

----------


## anMa

Zelf tomatensoep gemaakt met verse tomaten
Recept uit boekje allerhande AH
En die was toch lekker
Raapstelen stamppotje met n wostje
Yoghurt met banaan

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Sietske.....

Alweer die bende.. :Stick Out Tongue: ...bah...is er nog een ander menu? hahaha dag mop, een fijn weekend gewenst en ga maar eens wat lekkers maken of kopen!!! doegieeeeeeeeeeee

"ik" heb zuurkool gemaakt met gekookte aardappelen en weer een filetlapje ( lekker) met een fijn jusje...zaliggggggggggggg
Fijn weekend lieve allemaal....hoi.....ik ga journaal kijken...20.00 uur...daggggggg  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik weet nog niet wat ik vandaag eet.....

Ik kan pizza eten ( lekker gemakkelijk)
ik heb verse spinazie gekocht, of witlof, of toch liever poffertjes?
morgen weet ik meer te vertellen....
fijne zaterdag Girls met jullie fijne maaltijden.... :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

ik weet het ook nog niet..............
ben de hele avond alleen thuis(en nog zonder auto ook...pfffff)
dus dat wordt niet veel eten kopen, weer eens een magnum dagje lijkt me nu wel wat,
maar we zullen zien...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Het werd "brood" gisteravond..... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Misschien vanavond wat fatsoenlijkers.....
Magnum...klinkt goed, maar boordevol calorieen.... :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

nou elisa, de maaltijd is wonderlijk verandert,
zag nog een blik sperciebonen in de kast en heb daar een gebakken kipfilet bij gedaan (had ik nog in vriezer) en om alles af te maken, heb ik er veel gesmolten kaas doorgedaan.
en het was heeeeeeeeeeeeerlijk!

----------


## anMa

Tomatensoep die nog over was een boterham
We gaan eerst naar de verjaardag van onnze dochter en dan te laat terug om ook nog te gaan koken

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha, Lachen Sietske...lekker wat je gemaakt hebt....spercibonen, kipfilets.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

gister had ik plannen maar dat ging niet door...het werd een paar poffertjes die ik in de oven warm had gemaakt....pffffffffffffff 

vandaag eet ik ( maandag) verse Spinazie met gekookte eieren en gekookte aardappelen....ik krijg er al zin in.... :Big Grin:  Smakelijk.....

AnMa: Gefeliciteerd met je dochter....leuk....soep en brood is genoeg lijkt mij, er moet nog ruimte in je buikje zijn voor een taartje, cake, koek en hapjessssssssssssssss  :Big Grin:  doegieeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag eten we:

zwitsere aardappelschotel van Aviko 
Sla
en kip het meest veelzijdige stukje vlees mmmmmmmmmmmmm van mora=)
En als toetje lactose vrije caramelvla

----------


## christel1

gekookte pataten met gegrilde aubergines met een tomatensaus en kippefilet

----------


## sietske763

verrek, chris..............ik heb nog een ontdooide kipfilet in de koelkast...
was het helemaal vergeten maar door jouw verhaal over de kipfilet, ben ik nog op tijd, morgen zou ik m weg kunnen gooien.

ik eet dus vanavond een kipfilet

----------


## anMa

Een recept van de tv
24 kitchen rudolph van veen
Oma s gebakken aardappeltjes...dat ga ik ns proberen
Had eigenlijk zuurkool liggen voor vandaag maar ik heb er niet zo n trek in nu
anMa

----------


## Suske'52

rijst-provencaalse saus-pladijs 

des.- Irisch koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

vanavond maar eens een snackbar maaltijd!

----------


## anMa

Gisteren zelfgemaakte goulash en rijst met erwtjes
Vandaag zuurkool met spekjes en rookworst

----------


## dotito

hier word het een gezond hutsepotje met allerlei lekkere groentjes erin. Grote pot gemaakt zo kunnen we er 3 keer van eten. Als we ergens naartoe moeten heb je toch altijd vers eten.

----------


## gossie

_brood_

----------


## Suske'52

aard.-sla-tomaat+ fijne gerapste groentjes -gebakken kip 

des- confituurtaart

----------


## Elisabeth9

Woe: gekookte aard, spinazie ( 2e keer) met een gekookt eitje en een tartaar

Do: Spagetti, vegetarisch

vrij: Gekookte witlof met aardappelen en tartaar of iets anders.... :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

wokgroenten

----------


## anMa

Gisteren
Gebonden kippensoep uit zak
Prei kabeljauw met tomaat ui knoflook in roombotersaus
Gek aardappels yoghurt
Vandaag
Friet sla komkommer en biefstuk
Vla banaan

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vanavond:
Pannenkoek! Speciaal omdat we een gezellige peuter loge krijgen hihi

----------


## Elisabeth9

wat eet ik vandaag.....  :Big Grin: 

Zaterdag ga ik met een vriend bij mijn zus eten en haar vriend, ik denk aan pasta, heerlijk, ik zie het wel!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

maandag t/m donderdag gaan we met zijn 4 tjes even naar Duitsland toe...ik heb er enorm zin in...rust aan mijn hoofd, heerlijk, want ik ondervind veel last van overlast door mijn Ghanese bovenbuurman en 6 kinderen...de woningconsulente is ingeschakeld etc..ik voel mij machteloos, maar nog niet " verslagen"!!! ik knok verder...maar de energieput is leeg..  :Embarrassment: 
fijn weekend, eet smakelijk.... :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

gisteren>appelmoes met groenteburger en aardappelen


vandaag>verse selder met gehaktballetjes en gebakken aardappelen, ventje gaat vandaag koken voel me te zwak, gaat dat strak smaken...... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

hier word het gestoofd witloof met aardappelen en een varkenslapje

en zo dadelijk ga ik chocomousse maken mm..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Gisteren brood met ei en tomaten gebakken ui erbij
Vandaag chicken tonight zoetzuur met rijst extra ui erdoor 
En yoghurt met appeltje

----------


## Suske'52

Rijst-loempia's-currysaus-kalfskotelet 

des-chocoladekoek -Italiaanse koffie

----------


## christel1

Suske, waar haal jij altijd die soms rare combinaties vandaan ?? Rijst, Loempia's currysaus maar dan die kalfskotelet er nog bij ? 
Hier was het soep vandaag, verse tomatensoep met soepvlees en brood, had geen zin om te koken.. maar dat is ook koken zeker ?

----------


## sietske763

zeg dat wel................dat is een hele kook prestatie!!!

----------


## anMa

Gisteren lekker uit eten geweest bij de italiaan
Zalige tomatensoepje op en linguini met carbonarasaus ijsmet fruit en slagroom toe
Vandaag aardpuree asperges eitje en schouderkarbonade gestoofd
Yoghurt

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Smile:  sietske  :Smile:  ... hé.... geen gewone combinatie voor jullie ...maar ik heb ook géne gewone man .... :Big Grin:  het was lekker ..... :Wink:  en hij ook .... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  

aard. rode kool - braadworst ...

des.- Hasseltse koffie ...met mini soesjes .... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

Ha je man was ook lekker :-) vind ik wel een goeie hoor... 
Vandaag was het kippefilet met verse provencaalse saus en rijst

----------


## dotito

Vandaag>gevuld varkensgbraad met gehakt en cognac en wortelen en aardappelen

Morgen>tijgergarnalen met zilvervliesrijst en gebakken paprika's

----------


## christel1

mag ik morgen komen eten Do ??? superlekker he... en ons ventje lust dat niet, erg he ?

----------


## sietske763

een zelf gemaakte kwarktaart

----------


## dotito

Komt maar af..... :Smile:  ach weet zo speciaal is dat nu ook niet. Maar heb onlangs een boek gekocht ( kookboek :Big Grin:  de zilveren lepel ) bij AH in aanbieding en vandaar dat gerechtje...Tijgergarnalen daar wat vissaus, dragon een teentje look, wat citroen, en 1 koffielepel honing, goed kruiden, en groentebouillon. En dat 15 laten marineren en dan wokken gewoon zalig..... :Stick Out Tongue:  moet je maar eens proberen!

----------


## Suske'52

gestooft konijn -aard. -perzik ..... 

des.- veel water ............. maag ligt overhoop ..... :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

pff sus, dat lijkt wel een kerstmaaltijd!
alleen je dessert speekt me dit keer niet aan!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Tijgergarnalen schrijft de spaanse "keukenprinses" goddelijk lekker klinkt het  :Big Grin:  dag Moppie..

Suske heeft altijd heel veel bijzondere gerechten en je manneke is gewoon een hele goede eter, dus daar kan ik wel om lachen...ha,ha,....lalalalalalala  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sietske: Kwarktaart gemaakt: Meid wat geweldig...leuk om te doen he? doegieee  :Big Grin: 

Gister at ik gekookte krielaardappeltjes en gebakken kipfilet ( kleine stukjes) in een roerbaksaus, en dat sloeberde ik weg met een heerlijk witte droge fruitige wijn van Appie Happie ( AH) smaakvol....ik koop hun eigen merk literflessen ( prima) leuk meiden dat jullie shoppen bij de AH Christel en Dodito  :Stick Out Tongue:  toppie ,.. dag meiskes uit Belgie en daarbuiten....

----------


## anMa

Roerbakmie gisteren en vandaag de rest van de roerbakmie met n gebakken eitje erop

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisa  :Smile:  jaaaa ....mijn man is een goeie lekkerbek .....hij eet alles ....haha  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  maar moet hem soms toch wat intomen ...ach, hij wordt dit jaar 68 jaar ....ik wil nu ook niet altijd zeggen :'dit niet eten / drinken ' ....ach men leeft maar één keer ..... :Wink:  gezondheid  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin: 

@ sietske  :Smile:  haha ....dessert was gisteren véél minder ......water  :Wink:   :Big Grin:  om de na- dorst te lessen ......vndg .mag het iets meer zijn ..... :Smile:  

-aard.- bloemkool in bechamelsaus- steak 

- fijne koekjes ( deze morgen om 10u00 gebakken ) heerlijk  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:  met Italiaanse koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:  

-morgen zijn we terug vd. partij ....buiten de deur eten  :Wink:  .....dan stoppen we even ....heb vd. week 2 afspraken ...afgezegd ......teveel is teveel .....

----------


## anMa

Kippen groentensoep sla tomaat komkommer aard gekookt en ribkarbonade
Vla vanille

----------


## sietske763

heb mezelf heerlijk volgepropt met een griekse maaltijd op een terrasje, echt super lekker...........lekker met gebakken aardappelen erbij en als toetje bij de snackbar een (grote) softijs met nootjes....

----------


## anMa

Gebonden kippensoep uit n zak
Bleomkool aard gekookt en kippenbout gebraden
Yoghurt met zelfgemaakte aardbeiensaus

----------


## Shadow

Ik eet vanavond gebakken aardappeltjes, sla met een eitje, tomaatje en komkommer etc, een kippenpoot, en een ijsje als toetje

----------


## Elisabeth9

IK heb gisteren stampot rauwe andyvie gegeten met spekjes..... :Big Grin: 

de dag ervoor...(Koninginnedag) toast met lekkers, en 's avonds een broodje  :Stick Out Tongue: 
vandaag???????

----------


## anMa

Spaghetti met tomatensaus van bertoli
Yoghurt met aardbeiensaus

----------


## sietske763

@anMa, is dat die kant en klare saus in een pot?
is ie erg lekker??.....lijkt me nl erg handig?makkelijk!

ja ja, jullie vallen vast van je stoel...........ik ga straks KOKEN en nog wat normaals ook!
bietjes(kant en klaar gesneden gekocht natuurlijk)met veel uitjes erdoor en een speklapje,
mijn toetje wordt een stuk taart, daar 1 dochter jarig is en we na het eten naar haar verjaardag gaan,

----------


## christel1

tof voor haar verjaardag, wens ze een gelukkige van mij, 
Hier zijn het frietjes van het frietkot, geen zin en geen tijd gehad om te koken....

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Sietske gefeliciteerd met je dochter

Hier aten we vanavond door mijn meoder gemaakte nasi met hawaaii saus =)=)

----------


## anMa

> @anMa, is dat die kant en klare saus in een pot?
> is ie erg lekker??.....lijkt me nl erg handig?makkelijk!
> 
> ja ja, jullie vallen vast van je stoel...........ik ga straks KOKEN en nog wat normaals ook!
> bietjes(kant en klaar gesneden gekocht natuurlijk)met veel uitjes erdoor en een speklapje,
> mijn toetje wordt een stuk taart, daar 1 dochter jarig is en we na het eten naar haar verjaardag gaan,


Hallo sietske
Dat zijn zakjes met saus verschillende smaken en wij vinden ze lekker maar vooral makkelijk
Er gaat eigenlijk niks boven zelfgemaakte verse tomaten saus maar soms wil een mens weleens wat gemak :Big Grin: 
Bietjes vind ik ook heerlijk met uitjes dan ook
En gefeliciteerd met je dochter gezellig hoor samen taart eten
Groetjes anMa :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister at ik ( woensdag) Hamburger met gekookte witlof en rabarber...

dessert: Joghurt met rozijntjes en appel.. :Big Grin: 

Sietske: Proficiat met je dochter, ik las helaas hoe het afgelopen is...maar dat maakt ze vast weer goed...Kuzzzzzzzzz  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Niemand gegeten gisteren?????????????????????????/  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Gisteren ( donderdag) at ik Rucolasla met kleine tomaatjes en ander lekkers, met een heerlijke hamburger...
en om 0.00 uur at ik een klein zakje droge zoutjes leeg...dat moest even!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

vandaag?

----------


## sietske763

jawel elisa,
tuurlijk heb ik wat gegeten; macaronie met veel groenten en tartaar erdoor heen(alweer gekookt dus!!)
als toetje 2 repen toblerones..(heerlijk, die 3hoek chocolade met honing en nootjes erin)

----------


## christel1

Vandaag wordt het kippefilet met daarop gestoofd witloof (ja ja eerst kippefilets bakken en het witloof er boven op leggen dat het kan stoven) met puree en ha bij de kippefilets met witloof nog wat room erdoor, dat is echt lekker.

----------


## anMa

Minestronesoep van U.
Vis met roombotersaus uit oven
Vla en een banaan

----------


## dolfijnjorien

uhh maar eens iets gezonds,, 
aardappels emt rode kool en appel
en als vlees:
kip en iets met gehakt voor mijn vriend=)

Eerst nog kijken of het eten koken wel lukt. Aangezien ik geen keukenprinses ben haha

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oke meiden, dat klinkt allemaal super lekker, en die chocolade ook Sietske....ik eet geregeld chocolade de laatste tijd, misschien moet ik daar even mee stoppen ivm mijn hoofd.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

gister at ik de kliekjes van 2/5 dus stampot rauwe andyvie en later een overheerlijk bakje joghurt met kaneel en appel.... :Wink: 
vandaag is een verrassing dat weet ik nog niet!

----------


## anMa

De minestronesoep vanU die was helemaal niet lekker
Die ga ik dus noooit meer kopen net als hun chinese tomatensoep in zak ook niet lekker
Maar vandaag frietjes en entrecote met sla tomaat komkommer
Yoghurt met appel en scheutje ranja erdoor

----------


## dotito

vandaag>zelfgemaakte quiche van zalm broccoli spekjes 


dessert> tiramisu doe ik dan altijd een paar uurtjes in de diepvries.....smaakt precies dan naar ijsroom njamie... :Stick Out Tongue: 


morgen>witloof met aardappelen en paardensteak

----------


## sietske763

na vandaag is het gekke gedoe echt afgelopen!
heb vandaag ontbeten, middageten en diner met een grote appeltaart gedaan, vers van de HEMA, straks nog een stukje bij de borrel en dan is ie op.
en morgen een nieuwe poging om weer gewoon havermout en een warme maaltijd te eten

en dat voorlopig vol te houden,
dat is het nadeel van de zomer....leggings blijven wel lekker zitten...gaan niet knellen dus ""lekker"" eten doe je dan zo makkelijk.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Uhh 
vanochtend:
2 beschuitjes met pindakaar haha
Vanmiddag:
een kopje tomatensoep met 2 broodjes, 
vanavond Hebben we bij de overbuurman gegeten:
Een bordje tomatennsoep
Paella
en een pudding toetje :Smile: 

En uhh morgen eten wij:
PIZZA=)=)

----------


## Suske'52

-spinaziestoemp- kabeljauw met mosterdsaus  :Stick Out Tongue:  

des- Irisch koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Sietske lekker hoor appeltaart vroeger at ik weleens 2 bosse bollen als ontbijt in t weekend
Als ik t nu doe word ik al misselijk van 1/2 bosse bol bij de koffie of thee
Dolfijnjorien wat gezellig bij de buren eten
Wij hebben ook leuke buren maar we hebben er nog nooit gegeten
Weleens als er eten over is dan breng ik t weleens zonde om weg te gooien toch
Vandaag eten we maar witte boontjes met kipkarbonade ook weleens lekker
En een banaantje

----------


## pandabeer

Lieve mensen,
Met het afvallen is het ook een beetje. "Wat eet je vandaag niet"
En wat blijkt. Ook op een zondag kunnen we gezellig bezoek hebben, en hoeven we niet dikmakend te snoepen. Een lekkere fruitsalade bleek heel geslaagd.
Big hugs van Pandabeer

----------


## gossie

'n heerlijke eigen gemaakte tosti met ham en kaas.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Klinkt zalig Gossie...prettige dag gewenst.... :Wink: 

Ik heb gisteren kant en klare nasi warm gemaakt in de wok...toen wat satestokjes verwarmd in een pannetje en een ei gebakken voor mijn goede vriend!  :Big Grin:  heerlijk zo'n makkelijk menu...maar zelf maken de nasi is lekkerder.... :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Een recept van de dag van koffietijd rtl4
Pommes lyonnais met 
Doe er schnitzel en erwtjes appelmoes erbij
Vla

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gisteren at ik Pizza die uit de vriezer komt....Zaligggggggggg.... :Big Grin: 

Vanavond: Nasi ( kant en klaar)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

-witte selder in tomatensaus met gehaktbal -aard. 

-des.- confituuurtaart

----------


## christel1

nen boterham met choco, had er gewoon zin in en geen zin om te koken ? Moet kunnen zeker ???

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister werd het Turks Brood...ik had niet zo'n trek, dus vanavond ( vrijdag)
wordt het Nasi  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ik heb wel een lekker stukje taart gegeten bij mijn zus die jarig was..het was gemaakt in de vorm van een Rood Hart die AH had liggen ivm moederdag...zag er prachtig uit, eenvoudig maar "mooi" een Hart die dus gaat kloppen voor Moederdag, of een andere invulling van het Hart  :Big Grin:  Hartstochtelijk verliefd of gezondheid in de vorm van een Hart, want we kunnen er niet zonder....eet smakelijk!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Uiensoep
Worteltjes en vis aard.puree
Yoghurt met appeltje

----------


## Suske'52

- gebakken aard.- sparreribs- sla-tomaat 

-des- rijsttaart( vh. huis) ...

----------


## sietske763

pfffffffffff ff denken.....
heel veel!
vanaf 18 uur t/m nu
havermout, salade, 8 sinaasappelen en nog 3 beschuiten met ham/kaas beleg.

----------


## Neetje

Vandaag eet ik niets meer, t is tenslotte bijna bedtijd  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

gister ( vrijdag) werd het zelfgebakken patatten en frikandellen  :Big Grin:  met rabarber!!!

vandaag?

----------


## sietske763

zelfgebakken patat is heeeeeeeerlijk, alleen die vieze vette frituurpan die niet goed schoon te krijgen is..'heb er al tig weggedaan, brrrrrr zoooooooo vet!
mijn laatste frituurpan kon compleet uit elkaar gehaald in de vaatwasser (zonder verwarmingselement :Wink: )en ook die is nooit schoon gebleven, vandaar dat ik patat en al die rotzooi gewoon bij de snackbar koop

----------


## dotito

Hier word het verse erwtensoep die ik nu aan maken ben. En als hoofdmaaltijd zalm met tijm,sesamzaad,soyasaus gebakken in notenolie met jonge wortelen en aardappelen.

@Sietske,

Als je niet zo van die vette petat(frieten)houd..... kan je die ook in de oven bakken. Doe ik nu al jaren sinds ik ww ben. Moet je misschien ook is proberen  :Wink:  Zo'n frietpot vind ik ook maar een vies gedoe.... :EEK!:

----------


## gossie

wat ik vandaag eet is een verrassing :Cool:

----------


## anMa

Pasta penne en grooote pan tomatensaus maken met een salade van ysbergsla 
3 verschillende pudding van Mo...a als toetje met slagroom
En zelfgebakken cake bij de thee of koffie
Tja ze komen eten de kinderen Gezellig heb er zin in
Groetjes allen ook een leuke dag gewenst.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister ( zaterdag) at ik Pasta met groenten en gehakt en kaaspoeder...heerlijk!!!!  :Big Grin: 

vandaag is het moederdag...ik graas hier en daar allerlei lekkere hapjes bij elkaar... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Klopt Sietske..de frituurpan, maar ik vindt het zo leuk om te frituren!!! alleen de schoonmaakklus vindt ik ergggggggggggg  :Wink:  
Oke Dodito misschien kan ik dat een keertje proberen, patatten in de oven, ik moet toch weten hoe dat smaakt...welk is het lekkerst?  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Voor ovenfrieten neem ik altijd die van Iglo, ovenfrieten, allé eigenlijk alleen mijn dochter eet die maar want je kan er niet zoveel op een bakplaat doen en ze moeten nog kunnen bakken ook en dit duurt toch een 20 minuten in de oven per persoon en ik zie me echt geen 5 porties bakken, elke portie gedurende 20 minuten in de oven, dan hebben we op 2 uur nog niet gegeten... en die ovenfrieten zijn wel lekker, je smaakt echt het verschil niet met gewone verse frieten of diepvriesfrieten liever die je wel in de frituurpan maakt.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag eten we kip jambalaya gemaakt door me vriend=)=) (eigenlijk kookt hij altijd:$)

----------


## Suske'52

met weekend buiten de deur geweest .....

vndg.-gestoofde wortelen ..met heel veel kruiden( verse/ tuin) aard.- bakworsten 

des- poffertjes ...rest van gisteren .....met chocoladesaus / suiker

----------


## christel1

't was iets raars vandaag maar wel lekker, gekookte lange rijst, en reepjes steak of kogelbiefstuk zoals jullie het noemen, dit moet je mengen met 2 eetlepels ketchup en 2 eetlepels soyasaus, dit goed mengen, dan het vlees bakken op een hoog vuur gedurende een minuut of 4, je voegt er 2 of 3 in kleine stukjes gesneden wortel toe, ook een ajuin hoort erbij, grof gesneden en 100 gr erwten, dit laat je nog ongeveer een 5 minuten bij het vlees stoven, ook veel peper, ze spreken van japanse peper maar echt dat vind ik hier niet. Op het einde voeg je er de gekookte rijst bij (voor 4 personen 225 gr rijst en 400 gr vlees) en dan roer je dan nog eens om, en je klutst 2 eieren met 2 eetlepels water en dit voeg je dan op het einde toe en laat het bakken tot het ei helemaal opgenomen is. 
't Was lekker dus....

----------


## sietske763

moest gi onverwacht koken voor mijn zoon, zondag.........geen winkel open...
had in vriezer nog wat gehakt en een zak broccoli, dat als wokgroente gebakken en geruld gehakt erdoor, als saus heb ik blokjes kaas gebruikt en juspoeder...verrek....het smaakte ook nog...

vandaag alleen maar havermout en 2 stukken kaas.
ga weer aan de ww dieet, hoorde vandaag dat de regels soepeler waren, je mag meer ""points"" en tegenwoordig onbeperkt fruit (behalve banaan natuurlijk)
nou dat lijkt me dus wel wat.
mijn ""bron"" was in de eerste week, ondanks veel fruit en meer punten toch al 3 kilo kwijt...natuurlijk eerste kilo,s veel vocht..maar toch...
dus ga mn ww puntenboekje maar weer uit de kast halen.

----------


## Suske'52

-paling in paprikasaus ...pikant ....-aard. :Stick Out Tongue:  

- des- Irisch koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

Vandaag stoofvlees met frietjes gegeten, verse frieten hoor en eigen gemaakt stoofvlees voor 5 man, 3 jongens en 2 vrouwen..... en ik had 2 kilo vlees genomen en alles is bijna op... er was ook een vriend van onze fré blijven eten, die moet iets komen doen aan de electriciteit hier bij mij en ik had hem dan maar gezegd dat hij mocht blijven eten he, je kent me... ik kan het me niet laten...

----------


## sietske763

salade, wat kant en klare rundvleessalade en daardoorheen gedaan; komkommer, uien, knoflook en tomaten.

----------


## gossie

spinazie geroerbakt met een paar uitgebakken spekkies, aardappels en een bal gehakt. en bitterkoekjespudding toe.

----------


## anMa

> Vandaag stoofvlees met frietjes gegeten, verse frieten hoor en eigen gemaakt stoofvlees voor 5 man, 3 jongens en 2 vrouwen..... en ik had 2 kilo vlees genomen en alles is bijna op... er was ook een vriend van onze fré blijven eten, die moet iets komen doen aan de electriciteit hier bij mij en ik had hem dan maar gezegd dat hij mocht blijven eten he, je kent me... ik kan het me niet laten...


Hallo christel

RESPECT,,,, :Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Kippensoep
Bloemkool rundertartaartje
Vruchtensalade banaan aardbei kiwi (zelfgemaakt)

Morgen / witlof gestoofd en / gekookt aardappeltje/ yoghurt vla ranja

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister pasta voor de 3e keer.... :Big Grin:  (genoeg) pffffff

vandaag: Gekookte aardappelen, Wortelen, Vegetarische vlees....braaf he?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sietske: Goed zo wijffie, zet hem op bij de W>W> je mag er veel eten...Toppie, je boekje al gevonden?  :Big Grin: 

Chrissie: Ehhh ik moetst "erg" lachen om het frietverhaal...haha, nee de oven klinkt Super, maar ik heb een gruwelijke hekel aan lange wachttijden voor de Oven, dan krijg je intussentijd gewoon "trek" ...pfffffffffff maar enfin ik moet het 1x proberen dit jaar en verder sodemieter ik ze dan wel weer in de Pruttelolie  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:  

AnMa: je menu ziet er lekker uit, het water loopt mij in den mond..."IK GRAAS" de laatste tijd teveel, ik ben te onrustig...binnenkort maar op rantsoen....Eet smakelijk...dagggggggg
Groetjes

----------


## christel1

zoon gaat koken, spekjes spaghetti, hij is om eten nu, heb te lang in het ziekenhuis gezeten vandaag en heb geen zin meer om te koken...

----------


## anMa

> zoon gaat koken, spekjes spaghetti, hij is om eten nu, heb te lang in het ziekenhuis gezeten vandaag en heb geen zin meer om te koken...


Wat een lieve zoon heb jij
Groetjes :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

-frietjes- gegrilde lamszadel-rauwe groentjes  :Stick Out Tongue: 
-des. chocoladetaart  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Fijn dat je zoon ging koken Christel...ik begrijp nu wat een "nare dag" het voor jou is geworden.... :Wink:  sterkte...

Gister werd het menu anders: aard, gekookte spercibonen en een heerlijke hamburger... :Wink: 

vandaag ga ik bij mijn zus eten met onze vrienden...verrassing, en "nu" snoep ik uit een trommeltje ( fout )  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Tomatensoep zelf maken
Sla tomaat komkommer veel slasaus erop
Krieltjes bakken visje met tomaat ui in de oven boter erbij
Vla banaan

----------


## Suske'52

vndg.-witte kool in witte wijnsaus met spek-bakworst-kotelet -aard. :Stick Out Tongue:  
-des.- ijskreem ...met slagroom -aardbeien  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

morgen- pasta ... italiaanse recept ...met tomatensaus-olijven -gedroogde tomaten-verse basilicum -vis -scampies .... :Stick Out Tongue:  (heerlijk ) :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
des.- Irisch koffie :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

vandaag puree met witloof en saté en het was lekker dus

----------


## jolanda27

> vndg.-witte kool in witte wijnsaus met spek-bakworst-kotelet -aard. 
> -des.- ijskreem ...met slagroom -aardbeien 
> 
> morgen- pasta ... italiaanse recept ...met tomatensaus-olijven -gedroogde tomaten-verse basilicum -vis -scampies .... (heerlijk )
> des.- Irisch koffie


@ Suske, ik ga er van watertanden.

----------


## anMa

Gisteren spAghetti
Vandaag zelfgemaakte tomatensoep nog over van eergisteren
En een boterham
Opa is jarig hij wordt 88 dus geen tijd om echt te koken vandaag

----------


## jolanda27

> Gisteren spAghetti
> Vandaag zelfgemaakte tomatensoep nog over van eergisteren
> En een boterham
> Opa is jarig hij wordt 88 dus geen tijd om echt te koken vandaag


@ anma,
Proficiat met je opa, een fijne dag gehad?

----------


## gossie

.............niet veel.................... :EEK!:

----------


## jolanda27

> .............niet veel....................


Hé Gossie,

Hoe komt het? Geen trek, geen goede dag?
Heel veel liefs, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

vissoep-....kippebouten ....sla tomaat ..koude aard.met verse kruiden .(man) 

mozarella -tomaat-basilicum -olijfolie ... (toscaanse olijfolie ) met zelfgebakken broodjes ..... 

des.- pannekoek met aardbeien ....slagroom

----------


## anMa

> .............niet veel....................


geen eetlust?
Misschien dan toch n bakje vla of appelmoes?
Groetjes anma :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Soepje van de diepvries vorige week kippensoep
Worteltjes verse niet uit n potje die zijn zo slap en aardappels gekookt slavink
Yoghurt met fruit appel of banaan

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zondag: Vooraf: toastjes met filet american  :Stick Out Tongue:  daarna rundvleessalade met rucolasla met olijven, en kleine tomaatjes!

Zaterdag: gebakken aardappelen / wienerschnitzel / potje groenten  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

> .............niet veel....................


""..niet veel .."" is goed voor de lijn  :Wink: ...zorg dan wel voor 'n beetje variatie  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dotito

witloof met aardappelen en een varkenshaasje 

dessert>gebakken ananas

----------


## christel1

kleine pasta met pancetta en rucolla en zongedroogde tomaatjes en kleine tomaatjes in gesneden.... met veel look en andere kruiden

----------


## jolanda27

Ik zie hier allemaal hele lekkere gerechten voorbij komen, ik kijk hier maar niet te vaak op dit topic. Krijg je trek van. (ben inmiddels 12 kilo afgevallen, vandaar)  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Jolanda, dat is wel geen zwaar gerecht hoor, voor 3 personen gaat er maar 250 gr pancetta in zoveel vlees is dat nu ook niet en tomaten en rucola dat zijn toch gezonde voedingsstoffen en zongedroogde tomaatjes ook, denk dat je dat gerust zou mogen eten, met mate he...

----------


## anMa

Een slaatje met stokbrood erbij en nog n tomaatsoepje vooraf banaan en kiwi als toetje

----------


## Suske'52

-rode kool-aard.-worst/ gehaktbal 

des.- flantaart

----------


## christel1

ik weet het nog niet, de ronde van Vlaanderen is hier toegekomen in Buggenhout (allemaal naar tv kijken deze avond) en alle invalswegen waren versperd dus moet straks nog naar de winkel om eten :-)

----------


## anMa

Macaroni en vla met yoghurt en ranja/ banaan

----------


## Suske'52

frietjes-sla-groentjes fijn - tomaat -entrecôte gegrild 

des.- fruitsla in kirsch

----------


## Suske'52

oeiiii...precies dat er met het warme weder niet gekookt wordt ??? 

--gist.- spaghetti ...

des.- yoghourtflan 

--vndg.- aard.-wortelen -kalkoenbout 
- des.- perentaart

----------


## christel1

jawel hoor, dinsdag avond ben ik gaan eten met mijn dochter in een heel lekkere pizzeria, gisteren heeft dochter pasta klaargemaakt met spekjes en tomatensaus en vandaag ben ik gaan eten met mijn ventje in St-Niklaas, frietjes met vol au vent, hij moest zijn auto binnen doen bij carglass (barst in de ruit) en we mochten 3 uur op stap gaan...

----------


## Suske'52

gist.- savooistoemp -victoriabaarsfilet -currysaus  :Stick Out Tongue:  
des- chocoladeschuim 

vndg.-pasta-scampies in roomsaus -(diabolique )  :Stick Out Tongue: 
des.- confituurtaart

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik heb van alles gegeten maar ik vergeet het op te schrijven..... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Kapucijnerschotel.....( toen het slecht weer was)

gekookte aardappelen met wortelen en een wienerschnitzel met champignons.... :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Rucolasla met tomaatjes en ander lekkers en een tartaartje....
vla met aarbeien toe  :Stick Out Tongue:  

dag allemaal, wat eten jullie eigenlijk?

----------


## christel1

Verse frietjes met tomaatjes en kipsaté deze avond, morgen balletjes in tomatensaus met pasta voor mijn ventje een gebakken aardappelen voor mij

----------


## Elisabeth9

Klinkt zalig Christel.....eet smakelijk  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

't was lekker Elisa, zeker de vers gebakken frietjes hmmm, je moet ze voorbakken op 135 à 140 graden, lekker langzaam en afbakken op 165 à 170 graden, de meeste mensen zetten hun temperatuur te hoog en dan zijn de frietjes nog hard van binnen en te vettig, echt eens proberen op die manier en ik neem momenteel nicola aardappelen om frietjes van te bakken en ze zijn heel lekker...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oke Christel, ik zal het ook eens proberen na mijn vakantie...goede tip, en veel lekkerder natuurlijk...hoelang moet ik ze voorbakken? daarna het mandje er even uitdoen? dan weer op temperatuur laten komen en dan afbakken? begrijp ik het zo goed?  :Big Grin: 

gisteravond at ik ongezond....ik was moe, vandaar !!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ik at tartaar....daarna een klein bakje slaatje......daarna een bak joghurt met muesli.... :Big Grin:  straks in de winkel maar eens kijken voor wat gezonder "voer"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

wat is daar ongezond aan dan.............
klinkt uitstekend

----------


## christel1

Elisa, 
Ja je moet wat kijken naar je frietjes eigenlijk om ze voor te bakken... als ze zo gelig worden dat je ziet dat ze niet meer rauw zijn dan is het het moment om ze eruit te halen, ik doe ze dan altijd in een vergiet zodat de overtollige olie er kan uitlekken en als al mijn frietjes voorgebakken zijn dan zet ik de temperatuur hoger tussen 160 à 170 graden en dan laat ik ze bakken tot ze lichtbruin zijn, dat is voor iedereen anders he, de ene eet zijn frietjes liever bruiner dan de andere ... Ha en heb je een PB opgestuurd met een snelcursus Frans..... 1 woord ben ik vergeten : badkamer : salle de bain en ook zwembad : piscine.... Veel succes met je vakantie he xxx

----------


## Raimun

voor alle zekerheid ..............

Zon.... Soleil....

Doch het belangrijkste !!!.. du pain ..du vin..et du fromage à volonté !!!!

( surtous :: du vin !!!  :Cool:  )

----------


## christel1

du vin, du pain et du boursin he Raimun.... en alles uitgeproken als è he niet als i .....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bedankt Sietske, .....Raimun, Christel,.... :Embarrassment: 

Tips zal ik onthouden....heel leuk, en lekker smikkelen van de franse kaasjes....jammie.... :Wink: 

zaterdag at ik : gekookte aardappelen met jus/spercibonen/biefstuk  :Big Grin:  verrukkelijk....gezond !!!! pffffffffffff  :Stick Out Tongue: 

oke Christel..ik begrijp je berichtje over de friten....komt goed...merci... :Wink:  smikkelen....joehoe

----------


## Elisabeth9

bruine bonen/rucolasla met ei en paprika en ander lekkers  :Big Grin:  / verse aardbeien met gele vla

----------


## anMa

Griekse gyros uit zo n pakje van Knorr
Dat vind ik zo lekker 
Het is ook makkelijk om te maken 
Sla erbij en sausje met komkommer en yoghurt kruiden 
Heerlijk
mijn dochter had het ooit eens gekocht toen ze bij ons logeerde en sindsdien maak ik het ook geregeld

----------


## Elisabeth9

Nou AnMa: dat klinkt heel smakelijk eigenlijk....misschien moet ik het ook maar eens proberen na mijn vakantie....goede tip/idee ( nu nog onthouden)  :Big Grin: 

gister begon ik met een bak yoghurt met muesli en daarna 2 bruine boterhammen....

vandaag: ik denk Andyvie of Wortelen...er ligt ook nog een makreel in de koelkast...ff zien hoe de dag verloopt, daar pas ik mijn eten op aan.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lasagna kant en klaar  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

zelfgebakken waldcornbroodjes......met de hand gemaakt...dus geen broodmachine aan te pas gekomen..
ach.....dat houd je weer ff van de straat

----------


## anMa

Tomatensoep uit een zak van ah 
Haricots verts tartaartje aardappels gekookt 
yoghurt met zelfgemaakte frambozensaus

----------


## sietske763

boontjes, krieltjes en een kleine gehaktbal

----------


## Mizzepi

Vandaag wordt het voor ons patat en frikandel. Dus een beetje ongezond.

----------


## anMa

Chinees bestellen of een pizza
Bakje koffie en Voetbal kijken daarna dus geen afwas

----------


## sietske763

kipfilet, aardappels en erwtjes

----------


## gossie

@ Anma,
En is het pizza geworden...............??????????? Italie gaat winnen volgens mij in de finale vanavond. :Smile: 

@Sietske,
dat klinkt wel erg "nederlands".......... Oranje ligt er toch al lang uit. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: 

Ik eet van alles wat :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

tapas = vast spaans  :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## gossie

:Embarrassment:  tot nu toe.

----------


## Raimun

Olio pasta forno...met paella !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

Paella

----------


## Raimun

smakelijk....verslik je niet in de spagetti !! :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Snelle soep potje boullon kip en soepgroenten en dan ook nog balletjes erin
Hoort eigenlijk niet in kippensoep balletjes maar ik vind het wel lekker
Worteltjes kabeljouwfilet met tomaat ui in roombotersaus oven
Puree en als toetje yoghurt met frambozensaus en een banaan
Eigenlijk niet raar dat ik te dik word de laatste tijd
Vroeger kon ik alles eten en was ik zo mager als een lat
Maar ja ik voel mij nu wel beter zo

----------


## anMa

Of is het kabeljauw? Haha

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ja Anma: Lekkere kabeljauw?  :Big Grin:  het grappige is dat als je gaat nadenken over een woord het dan verkeerd gaat, dat heb ik ook....potdikke weer dat blobgeluidje....pffffffffffff

Heeft dan niemand meer gegeten afgelopen weken? hahahahahahaha hebben we allemaal vakantie dan en wordt er niet meer gekookt? of gaan we allen afvallen....
nou dit meiske eet vandaag uit de vriezer...ik heb verse nasi met vlees ingevroren en dat warmen we straks op...eerst Bhody uitlaten, dan eten, en dan komt de buurvrouw, dus een makkelijk hapje had ik bedacht...

eet smakelijk allemaal....op het strand, aan de waterplas waar je in kunt plonsen met je voeten  :Stick Out Tongue: , het meertje verderop, achter in de tuin, het terras, of anders....smullen maar, iedereen op zijn of haar manier....en houden jullie van ijs???? ikke wel.... :Big Grin: 
Bon appetit....

----------


## christel1

Ja hoor Elisa, ik heb in ieder geval nog gegeten de laatste weken, bijna alle dagen een warme maaltijd, nu vandaag was het zalm met frietjes en een slaatje, gisteren was het spekjesspaghetti dus en van daarvoor weet ik het niet echt meer.

----------


## sietske763

wokgroenten met biefstuk erdoor en dat lekker ijskoud aan t water opgegeten.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Girls,

Geweldig dat jullie zo fijn eten...het klinkt ook zo smaakvol...super....
vandaag is een verrassing...dat weet ik nog niet....dat vertel ik een volgende keer....

prettig weekend alvast.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Gisteren een lekkere barbecue avond gehad
Nog als kadootje voor mijn verjaardag van onze vrienden
Dat was n pracht kadooo!,,

----------


## christel1

Vandaag koude schotel gegeten, veel te warm om warm te eten vandaag

----------


## sietske763

sla met champignons en een tartaartje

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi eters.... :Big Grin: 

AnMa: wat een lief cadeau voor jou...heel persoonlijk zo'n BBQ bij je vrienden ter ere van je verjaardag...Toppie  :Embarrassment: 

Gelijk heb je Christel....koude schotel, heerlijk....

Sietske: een geweldige mooie gezonde maaltijd...zo kun je lijnen... :Stick Out Tongue: 

IK heb voorgebakken krieltjes gebakken met appelmoes en kant en klare rollade.....
's avonds nog zitten knagen van een hazelnootreep, en mijn chipszak moest leeg!!!! dit heb ik weggespoeld met water en 1 glas sinas..... :Big Grin: 

Vandaag: hoor je later..... :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zaterdagavond:

Weer makkelijk eten....gebakken krieltjes met appelmoes en een overheerlijke Wienerschnitzel....Chipolate pudding met slagroom als dessert.... :Stick Out Tongue:  en toen was ik verzadigd.... :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Zondag macaroni
Vandaag kippensoep en boontjes met ribkarbonade appelmoes
Vla en een kiwi

----------


## Elisabeth9

2 crackers,.. met slaatje en 1 met kaas..... :Big Grin:  Pudding toe met slagroom....
's avonds een borrelnootje....niet echt gezond, maar ik had geen puf.... :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Soep van gisteren 
Witte bonen schouderkarbonades aardappels gekookt appelmoes
Yoghurt met banaan en
Watermeloen blokjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Maandag: Gekookte aardappelen en gekookte witlof, en een omelet....klein beetje pudding als toetje... :Wink: 

vandaag???? ik denk kant en klare nasi?  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Boontjes met aardappelen, wat voor vlees weet ik dus nog niet, we moeten nog naar de beenhouwer gaan

----------


## anMa

Weet t niet
Iets wat zacht is want mijn man had 2 kiezen en 2 tanden getrokken bij de tandarts 
Hij gaat een kunstgebit krijgen
Zal t wel zien in de winkel wat ik neem

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: beenhouwer, wat een leuk woord..bij ons heet dat slager  :Stick Out Tongue:  eet smakelijk...Sterkte en Beterschap mop.... :Embarrassment: 

AnMa: Brrrr sterkte voor je man...akelig hoor...een beetje aardappelpuree en appelmoes of andere zachte groente gaat wel lukken misschien....

gister at ik kant en klare nasi...musli met yoghurt als toetje..... :Wink: 

vandaag even zien....ik heb nog sla en wortelen in de koelkast... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Kreeftsoep zakje ah excellent
Spinazie met rode paprika en ui en knoflookje in de wok
Zalm in de koekenpan met olie en roomboter bakken
Aard.puree
Vla

----------


## sietske763

broccoli, kipfilet en magere kwark

----------


## Elisabeth9

Nasi en sla....plus een klein bakje aardbeienyoghurt  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

Pan vol spaghetti

----------


## sietske763

t zelfde als gister, had voor 2 dagen gekookt, dus alleen ff opwarmen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lekker Neetje...zalig Spagetti...ik ben er "dol" op.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

ik had gister 2 bruine boterhammen..... :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Tomatensoep niet zelf gemaakt vandaag
Sla tomaat komkommer met veel slasaus
Gehaktbal met uitjes erin aardappelpuree
Yoghurt banaan aardbei kiwi

----------


## Raimun

> Lekker Neetje...zalig Spagetti...ik ben er "dol" op....
> 
> ik had gister 2 bruine boterhammen.....


Hej Elisabeth , heb jij die TWEE bruine boterhammen helemaal alleen opgegeten !!!!! niet te geloven !!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## christel1

Gisteren kippefilet met perperroomsaus en kroketten, vandaag verse spaghetti bolognaise

----------


## dotito

gisteren>stoofprei met varkensescalope en aardappelen

vandaag>risotto met erwtjes en pijnboompitten en kipfilet

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ach meiden wat eten jullie lekker...als ik dichter bij woonde dan reserveerde ik een tafeltje voor 1 persoon bij jullie... :Big Grin:  zaliggggggggggggggg

Raimun: ja knap he...hahahahaha grapjas...2 bruine boterhammen....

Zaterdag at ik een ovenschotel met aardappel anders....600 gram aardappelschijfjes op de bodem, daarna 1 bakje spekjes, 1 bakje champignons fijngesneden, en over heen gemieterd, 1 groene aubergine ( in plakjes), en als laatste 1 pot aardappel anders met de smaak "tuinkruiden/knoflook"  :Big Grin:  over heen smeren met de spatel en als allerlaatste bedekken met paneermeel....daarna in de oven 200 graden, ik laat het 45 min hier inzitten omdat de ovenschaal helemaal vol zit...bon appetit....

zondag: 2 bruine boterhammen....'s avonds wat chippies.....ik was te moe om te koken.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

abrikozendag voor de stoelgang

----------


## christel1

Allé Elisa, kom maar af dan he om te eten.... 
Hier is het pasta met spekjes-tomatensaus

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Abrikozendag.....bah.. :Frown:  woehaaaaaaaaa..ik smeer abrikozenjam 's morgens op een beschuitje..abrikozen zijn gezond....bak maar een taart.... :Big Grin:  dag Sietse...maar ik begrijp je wel...knuffie....

Christel: dank voor je aanbod...hahahahaha, lachen...gezellie...pasta? och zaliggggggggg

Maandag: mijn zusje at mee, dus moet ik fatsoenlijk koken... :Stick Out Tongue: 
gekookte Aardappelen en gekookte Bloemkool met een sausje en een Hamburger...smaakte goed... :Embarrassment: 

vandaag: ? restjes....

----------


## christel1

Vandaag zal het aan de kinderen zijn om iets te vinden om te eten want ben naar het ziekenhuis geweest voor een pijninfiltratie in mijn heup en ik kan gewoon niet meer staan op mijn been, hopelijk moet ik de eerste 2 uur niet naar het toilet en kan ik me inhouden tot mijn dochter thuis is :-) anders heb ik hier wat voor denk ik.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo lekker ding....hebben ze je nog eten gegeven of zijn ze je vergeten??? grapje hoor. :Stick Out Tongue: ..hun eigen mama die niet op haar benen kan staan "verdient" een heerlijke maaltijd.... :Big Grin:  sterkte, wat eet je vandaag? iets kant en klaar, of koken de kids? succes, ik hoor het nog....

Gister at ik kliekjes...dus bloemkool met gekookte aardappelen...de hamburgers waren op... :Big Grin:  vandaag is een verrassing...even zien wat ik ga eten....
gezond of gemakkelijk.... :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Nee hoor ze zijn me niet vergeten Elisa, ze zijn wel degelijk eten gaan halen voor hun mamsie (zo noemen ze me hoor) 
Gisteren kabeljauwburger op een broodje met tartaarsausje en sla, tomaat, komkommer
Vandaag, gestoofd witlof met gebakken aardappeltjes en kleine braadkippetjes 
en ook verse worteltjes met aardappelen in de schil en kippefilet (voor mijn dochter) dus heel lekker, zo vond mijn zoon het toch :-) 
Mijn zoon wil een paar kilo'tjes kwijt en mijn dochter wil op haar gewicht blijven dus is het aan mamsie om goed maar toch calorie-arm te koken. Hij is toch al 2 kilo kwijt na zijn Amerika reis, door te sporten en ook door mijn lekker gezond eten :-) 't hoeft niet altijd saai te zijn om toch lekker te zijn en niet te vettig of ongezond xxx

----------


## sietske763

alweer zo weinig...................pfffffffff heb zo,n zin om me weer een x lekker vol te proppen met lekkere dingen....maar dan is het ""hek van de dam"" dus doorbijten maar weer.

sla met 1/2 kipfilet en daardoorheen geroerd; gestoofde champignons met een lading uien.
als toetje; magere aardbeien yoghurt (wat afschuwelijk gezond allemaal)

----------


## christel1

Sietske, dat is toch lekker wat je daar allemaal opnoemt ? Ik zou daar nog wat rijst bijgegeten hebben en bij de kip wat sojasaus en wokolie en goed op smaak brengen en goed eten hoor, doe ze verder, als je nog supergezonde receptjes nodig hebt, ik kan er je wel wat doorspelen ;-)

----------


## sietske763

Ja Chris...........maar je kent mijn beroemde zomermaaltijden toch wel......magnums, magnums en nog eens magnums.....
en die mis ik zo....

zit er in sojasaus niet veel KH??
en rijst werkt toch stoppend....of heb ik t verkeerd??want ""stoppende"" producten moet ik vermijden...

magere, cal. arme recepten zijn altijd welkom, bedankt voor t aanbod...lieverd!!
kookwonder!!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: fijn om te horen dat ze ( de kinderen) goed voor hun "mamsie" hebben gezorgd.... :Big Grin:  gelukkig maar...eten is juist belangrijk en kan zo veel verschil maken door lekker te eten, en helemaal als je niet goed ter been bent of op een andere manier ziek bent...succes..... :Embarrassment: 

Sietske: Joehoeeeeeeeeee, teveel uien kan ook slecht zijn voor je darmen...kijk uit lieverd...(wel lekker) teveel mager eten komt al snel je neusgaten uit, dat kan best wel iets gevarieerder hoor....beetje vet hebben we nodig, ook beter voor de stoelgang....sla eten vindt ik zalig maar er moet wel een lekkere dressing op.... :Wink: 
geen enkel lichaam is hetzelfde....waar de 1 van afvalt dat kan een ander niet verdragen....als een mens 3x per dag wat eet dan is het lichaam daar blij mee....ik geloof "zeer stellig" in deze methode, maar goed dat is bekend toch? als je te weinig eet val je "niet" af....sterkte met de voeding....je zou natuurlijk eens een ander ijsje kunnen eten ipv een magnum...maar als je doorslaat doe het dan maar niet... :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Smile: 

wat zal ik vandaag eten? weet ik nog niet.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Sietske, 

Magnums lust ik nu echt niet se... daar kunnen ze mij geen plezier mee doen echt waar, ja rijst werkt wel stoppend maar je eet daar nu echt ook geen kilo's van, dacht ik toch ? Sojasaus gebruik ik eigenlijk meer om het eten op smaak te brengen, er is ook soja-olie maar die gebruik ik minder, dat is meer om te wokken en dat smaakt nog lekker ook en ons dochter die maakt alles nog al redelijk pikant dat versnelt het afbraakritme en je vermagert ervan maar ik eet het echt niet zo graag hoor..... stuur je via FB een PB xxx

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vrijdag : Lasagna kant en klaar... :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Gisteren rijst met kipgoulash dat is een recept van 24 kitchen rudolf van veen
Alleen de vlg keer laat ik het n 25 minuten opstaan ipv 15 minuten want de paprika was nog niet helemaal gaar de smaak was wel lekker
Vandaag friet met sla en entrecote en n ijsje

----------


## sietske763

(diepvries) sperciebonen met tartaar en yoghurt toe

----------


## dotito

gisteren>frietjes met witloofsla en kipfilet

vandaag>quinoa met provencaalse saus wel verse hé (rode paprika, tomaat, ui, en allerlei kruiden) en vega reepjes 

@Siestke,

Zeg schattie je kan ook van die mini magnums nemen om je eens te verwennen zo hoef je je toch niet zo schuldig te voelen. En af en toe zondigen mag hé  :Big Grin:  anders hou je dat niet vol  :Smile:  

En als je bruine/zilvervliesrijst neemt daar kom je niet van bij en dat stropt niet. Want ook ik als ik witte pasta/rijst eet heb ik problemen met de darmen, denk veel mensen. alvast succes met je dieet.....je bent goed bezig  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

geen tijd gehad om te koken,
daarom havermoutvlokken met magere melk en zoetstof

----------


## sietske763

@Do,
als je 1 mini magnum kon kopen was het een goeie oplossing,
maar.....je hebt er direct zeker wel 5 in een pak en die gaan er dan allemaal aan....

dank je voor de tip over die rijst.....ga ik zeker doen!!!!
liefs!!!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zaterdag : Koude aardappelsalade en sla... :Embarrassment: 
Zondag: Tosti...ik was te moe om te koken...maar die smaakte heerlijk....

Maandag: vandaag wordt het Macaroni die gedraaide dingen, ik maak het lekker maar niet te calorierijk...goed eten geeft energie.... :Big Grin: 

Sietske: Dodito zegt..."kleine" magnums kopen.....
1 voor jou, 1 voor je man, en die overgebleven magnums kom "IK" wel ophalen...hahahahahaha...lalalalala...je eet goed...Super!!! daggggg

Dootje: je hebt helemaal gelijk wat de rijst betreft...ook kun "jij" heel goed utleggen waarom mensen minimaal 3x per dag "moeten" eten.... :Embarrassment:  fijne dag en geniet vna je eigen lekkere kookkunsten...dag prinses, je man zal wel "dol" op je zijn!!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag weet ik nog niet... :Wink: 

Wat eten jullie eigenlijk voor lekkers, of koken jullie niet meer ( geintje) ik vindt het altijd leuk om te lezen wat anderen eten...voor mijzelf is het niet zo interessant, pas als er meerderen eten kook ik wat gezonder/lekkerder  :Big Grin: 

de zon schijnt....sla dan maar?  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Verse groentensoep met veel selderij en peterselie gewone soepgroenten en een extra handje diepvrieserwtjes erdoor
Bloemkool gebraden kipje aardapp.gekookt....tja veel te warm eigenlijk om dit te eten maar ja
Vla en yoghurt met n nectarine
Morgen ga ik proberen aard salade te maken kreeg t recept van mijn duitse buurvrouw 
Ze had het eens gemaakt voor ons en t was zo lekker dat ik t zelf ook wil maken en dan krijgt zij de helft..
En dan watermeloen toe die rode met die pitjes

----------


## christel1

Aardappelen in de schil met een stoofpotje van vis

----------


## sietske763

ik mag 2 dagen niet eten, alleen astronautenvoeding(pakjes vloeibaar).....moet laxeren voor darm CT scan

----------


## christel1

oesje Sietske, niet leuk dan... maar het wordt warm, heel warm dan heb je sowieso minder honger en dan kan iets fris ook wel lekker zijn...

----------


## Neetje

T zijn pizza en pasta temperaturen dus dat eten we deze hele week dan maar

----------


## jolanda27

> ik mag 2 dagen niet eten, alleen astronautenvoeding(pakjes vloeibaar).....moet laxeren voor darm CT scan


Sietske,
Dat is minder, sterkte dan maar. Succes met de CT-scan.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

nou, t valt ook niet mee,
tis niet alleen ""niet eten"" maar ook weer dat vreselijke laxeren en die afschuwelijk vieze contrast drankjes die ik 4x moet opdrinken.....
ik ""klaag"" niet snel, maar ben nu ff overal letterlijk...poepzat van....
en dit alles allemaal door 1 medische misser.....en de rest van al mn ellende, allemaal door die arrogante ""kl....te"" dokter...die dan ook nog beweert dat ik m dankbaar moet zijn omdat ik nog wel leef door hem..

----------


## jolanda27

Sietske,

Het lijkt mij ook geen pretje, kan mij daarom best voorstellen dat je even "de pest"over in hebt. Even afreageren is ook goed.  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

> ik mag 2 dagen niet eten, alleen astronautenvoeding(pakjes vloeibaar).....moet laxeren voor darm CT scan


Veel sterkte gewenst sietske
Groetjes anMa

----------


## christel1

cola drinken, wijntje drinken, biertje drinken en dat zal het zijn, veel te warm om te eten, ja deze morgen 2 croissantjes gegeten met zelfgemaakte braambessenconfituur en lekker dat het was.

----------


## Neetje

> nou, t valt ook niet mee,
> tis niet alleen ""niet eten"" *maar ook weer dat vreselijke laxeren en die afschuwelijk vieze contrast drankjes die ik 4x moet opdrinken*.....
> ik ""klaag"" niet snel, maar ben nu ff overal letterlijk...poepzat van....
> en dit alles allemaal door 1 medische misser.....en de rest van al mn ellende, allemaal door die arrogante ""kl....te"" dokter...die dan ook nog beweert dat ik m dankbaar moet zijn omdat ik nog wel leef door hem..


Ooooooohhhhh dat spul is ranzig, kreeg het laatste glas van de totaal 4 liter water echt niet meer door me strot.

Sterkte sietske

----------


## sietske763

@neetje.....
die 4e liter is ook echt moeilijk.....vooral omdat je daar geen ""ruimte"" voor hebt.
maar dat bitterzout dat je ook nog erbij moet innemen is helemaal afschuwelijk....en helemaal op je nuchtere maag......pffffffff echt uitkijken dat je niet gaat braken...
maar.....t goeie nieuws is wel dat ik bijna ""leeg"" ben en dus vannacht wel rustig kan gaan slapen....
waarom had jij dan een darm onderzoek, als ik vragen mag...
wel ff off topic...maar ja....moet kunnen!
bedankt voor je medeleven!!!!
dag Neetje!

----------


## christel1

Moet je dan Fleet drinken sietske ? Zo'n vies goedje en daarna liters water ? bakes, ik heb dat ook nog moeten doen en ik vond het echt vies, die 4 liter ook eens hoor, nogal goed dat het toen hoog zomer was zoals nu want op het einde ging ik ook over mijn nek... vies vies vies

----------


## anMa

SIETSKE
Hoop dat het een beetje is meegevallen en dat de uitslag positief zal zijn dat het allemaal goed is met je
Ik had t in april jl voor de 3e x en weet wat het allemaal is de opluchting als t weer achter de rug is kun je weer wat lekkers eten en drinken 
( knuffeltje voor jou)

NASI en vla of n ijsje
Vandaag maak ik zelff nasi ook makkelijk voor mannetje die moet vandaag weer naar de tandarts voor zn nieuwe gebit weer wat tanden trekken

----------


## sietske763

dank je, lieve AnMa.....werd jij ook helemaal volgepomt met koolzuurgas...

ik ga me vandaag ff goed volproppen met alles wat ik niet mag...
begin zo met magnums....
morgen starten we weer met frisse moed

----------


## anMa

Vandaag op t menu
Uiensoep uit n zak van U.
Andijvie met rode paprika uit de wok ook uitje erdoor
Aard.puree en tartaartje
Yoghurt banaan met frambozensaus(zelfgemaakte saus van onze eigen frambozen)

----------


## christel1

Verse frietjes met zeeuwse mosselen met wijn en voor mijn ventje een omelet met verse champignons en tomaatjes en hamblokjes en het heeft heerlijk gesmaakt en nu gaan we een wandelingetje doen met de honden, het was te warm overdag dus veel in ons mini zwembadje gelegen en de honden in hun zwembadje, en morgen zullen we wel zien wat we doen, in ieder geval vroeg opstaan want ik moet naar de wasserette voor het te warm wordt,vandaag wel het gras afgereden in bikini :-)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag eet ik? 

Gisteren was het kant en klare lasagna...lekker en makkelijk als je moe bent...

vd week heb ik wel gekookt... 2 dagen aardappelen, gekookte wortelen en rollade...
vanavond ff bedenken maar ik heb wel verse groente gekocht zoals prei en spercibonen.. :Big Grin: 
fijn weekend

----------


## anMa

Gisteren friet ( diepvries ) erwtjes en varkenshaasje met knof saus
Vandaag spaghetti
Ps ik weet pasta is een dikmaker maar 1 x p wk moet kunnen 
Moet wel n beetje normaal blijven eten dus

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister ( zaterdag) Gebakken aardappelschijfjes...hamburger...appelmoes.... :Big Grin: 

AnMa: wat eet jij zaliggggg 1x per week pasta moet "absoluut" kunnen....
smakelijk lieverd, ik hoop dat je man ook goed kan meesmullen ivm zijn tanden. :Frown: ..hopenlijk is alles goed gegaan...
Liefs... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zondag: gekookte aardappelen met prei en gehaktballetjes en joghurt.... :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

> Gisteren friet ( diepvries ) erwtjes en varkenshaasje met knof saus
> Vandaag spaghetti
> Ps ik weet pasta is een dikmaker maar 1 x p wk moet kunnen 
> Moet wel n beetje normaal blijven eten dus


@Anma, dat is helemaal geen probleem, 1 x in de week pasta eten. Doe ik ook, en ik ben evengoed afgevallen. Dan hou je het ook veel beter vol als je vaker wat eet wat je lekker vind. Succes.  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

maandag: Erwtensoep met rookworst...(had ik nog in de vriezer)  :Stick Out Tongue:  
joghurt met cruesli als toetje en 's avonds een graai uit de chipszak...(cheese onion)  :Big Grin: 

vandaag...ff zien.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Elisabeth. Ben je ook n liefhebber van snert zomer of winter haha ik ook lekker soepje altijd goed
Gisteren at ik bio bietjes uit n potje maar die waren echt niet lekker ook al had ik er n uitje door gedaan gelukkig had ik veel speklapjes erbij en aardappeltjes genoeg 
Vandaag n groentesoepje 
Bruine boon en appelmoes met n kipdrumstickje meestal eet ik gehaktbal erbij nu dus niet
En yoghurt

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha AnMa: ja lekker he zo'n erwtensoepje....iets warms is soms gewoon lekker en toch voedzaam.... :Wink:  och wat jammer van die bio bietjes want ik ben "dol" op bietjes....

Vandaag: hoop ik gezond te koken....is de bedoeling... :Big Grin: 

dinsdag: Kant en klare Nasi met satestokjes en wat satesaus uit de vriezer...in het gezelschap van de buurman ( een goede vriend) en wegspoelend met een glaasje witte wijn...klinkt smakelijk toch? och ja ...een kroepoekje erbij....jammie....toedelidoki....de zon schijnt.... :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Lekker griekse gyro s nog maar n keertje vind ik nog wel bij de zomer passen dus nu kan t nog en dan n banaan met n ijsje toe

----------


## sietske763

enne.............AnMa,
lukt het om de lekkere dingen, snacks enzo....weg te laten door de week??

----------


## anMa

Het lukt me wel om niks te pakken s avonds alleen wel in het weekend
Heb gisteren nog wel n biertje genomen alc vrij
Maar na het avondeten dus geen snacks meer nog geen kruimeltje
Ben nog niet afgevallen 
Maar ik las wel dat ik een gezond bmi. Heb en dat ik het zo zou moeten houden
Maar ik wil niet meer aankomen dus als ik gewoon normaal eet en de doordeweekse snacks vergeet dan zal t wel goed zijn

----------


## anMa

Heb verse bietjes uit onze groententuin gekookt 
en dan n uitje erbij aardappels en een 
vla

----------


## sietske763

salade en en een hertog-jan caramelijsje(200mg>200kcal.)

----------


## dotito

gisteren>tortelinni met ham en tomatensaus 

vandaag>gestoofde prei met aardappelen en vega-blokjes 

morgen>kalfslever met rijst en paprikasausje

----------


## christel1

Steak, verse snijboontjes uit de tuin van mijn vriendin en zo'n soort kroketjes erbij. Ik mag gerust wat aankomen, mijn bloeddruk is te laag omdat mijn gewicht weer aan het zakken is maar door de pillen die ik slik, heb ik gewoon geen honger of heel weinig honger.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik heb een verukkelijke kant en klare maaltijd gegeten...een luxe...oelala  :Big Grin: 
er zat in: veel sla, kleine krielaardappeltjes, een verdwaalde sperciboon, een bakje tonijn fijn gesneden, olijfje, rode ui, en een zakje heerlijke saus apart verpakt, och ja en nog 2 halve eieren...het was teveel, ik kon het met m oeite op, maar ja dat is altijd zo als je moe bent...ik keek naar de Huldiging van Andre Kuiper de Astronaut, die na een half jaar weer terugkeerde op deze aarde... :Big Grin:  en al kijkende naar de tv at ik heel rustig mijn volgestapeld bordje met al dat lekkers op....ik was "verzadigd" een Top maaltijd....hahahahahahaha... :Big Grin: 

Aankomen is beter dan afvallen....succes ermee Christel.... :Wink: 

succes dames die lijnen....ehhh ijsje? ja lekker moet kunnen.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Maandag at ik : Lasagne kant en klaar met spinazie....

Vrijdag: Gebakken schouderkarbonade/spercibonen/gekookte aardappelen  :Wink: 
Zaterdag: Ovenschotel- leg onderin 600 gram aardappelschijfjes, daarna heb ik een courget gesneden/een zak met spekjes/kleine tomaatjes/een pak champignons/daarna een pot aardappels anders smaak: tuinkruiden/knoflook erover heen gegoten, uitsmeren met een pannenlikker, daarna geraspte parmezaanse kaas erover strooien of paneermeel....oven voorverwarmen op 200 graden en dan de ovenschaal erin zetten en na een half uur of iets langer is het eten gereed!!!! Bon Apetit.... het was verrukkelijk..... :Big Grin: 

wat ik vandaag eet is een verrassing.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

@ Elisabeth ...
doe daar nog 'n obergine bij , dan heb je Moussaka !! op z'n Hollands ! :Wink: 
..zeg maar wanneer ik mag komen aanschuiven .. :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Klinkt erg lekker die ovenschotel. Van elisabeth
Ik zal t eens opschrijven en ook gaan proberen weer ns wat anders

Vandaag maak ik macaroni
Gisteren had ik zuurkool gegeten met de braadworst die buurvrouw uit duitsland had meegebracht. En lekker sappig nectarientje na

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dank Raimun...je mag een vorkje meeprikken hoor... :Big Grin: ...en ja maak er iets van AnMa.... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik gooi er van alles in wat mij lekker lijkt, maar dan is de ovenschaal ook helemaal vol!!!!! heerlijk...en je hoeft er niet lang voor te staan, dat is handig als je moe bent of niet lang kunt staan.... :Big Grin: 

Zuurkool met duitse braadworst klinkt zaliggggggggggg...... :Wink: 

gister at ik zeer vreemd dus vertel ik het maar niet.....woehaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Stick Out Tongue: 

vandaag: ( woensdag) het plan is: gekookte aardappelen/wortelen/gehaktbal..... :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Restje macaroni en gebakken eitje erbij yoghurt
Elisabeth. Ben zeer benieuwd wat het was....vreemd gegeten? Uit vreemde dingen ontstaan vaak de lekkerste recepten haha
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Luuss0404

Zondag soep pakje honig tomatensoep in een pan gegooid, daar tomaten, asperges, champignons bij in gedaan en kruiden en wat parmezaanse kaas erdoor, was heerlijk! Lekker met stokbroodje

Maandag restje tomaten/asperge/champignonnensoep gehad en ś avonds lekker tortellini (van die macaroni rondjes met kaas) en daarbij salade met olijven, feta, tomaten enzo gehad.

Eergister aardappels, spinazie en groenteburger.

Gister was het aardappel-groente ovenschotel met een paprika/kaas burger  :Smile: 

Verder van allerlei dingen gemaakt in afgelopen tijd en met veel verschillende mensen gekookt, lekker experimenteren  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: vreemd eten betekent bij mij.....eerst een bel citroenbrandewijn met boerenworst ( ik had visite) happy our...hihi  :Stick Out Tongue:  paar uur later joghurt met muesli....dan de koelkast inspecteren voor wat lekkers.... :Big Grin: 

Luuss: och meid wat leuk met al die mensen...het is weer soep tijd..jammie, je maakt het lekker in ieder geval en je lekkere vegetarisch hapjes heb ik ook gemist.... :Wink: 

gister at ik brood en een minislaatje en toen nog..... :Big Grin:  dat wil niemand horen...het kraakte wel tussen mijn tanden.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vandaag: och geen idee..... :Smile:

----------


## anMa

> Zondag soep pakje honig tomatensoep in een pan gegooid, daar tomaten, asperges, champignons bij in gedaan en kruiden en wat parmezaanse kaas erdoor, was heerlijk! Lekker met stokbroodje
> 
> Maandag restje tomaten/asperge/champignonnensoep gehad en ś avonds lekker tortellini (van die macaroni rondjes met kaas) en daarbij salade met olijven, feta, tomaten enzo gehad.
> 
> Eergister aardappels, spinazie en groenteburger.
> 
> Gister was het aardappel-groente ovenschotel met een paprika/kaas burger 
> 
> Verder van allerlei dingen gemaakt in afgelopen tijd en met veel verschillende mensen gekookt, lekker experimenteren



Hallo luus jij kunt toveren met zo n pakje soep
Je moet maar op t idee komen 
Groetjes :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Oss soep uit n zakje
Spinazie met rode parika en ui wokpan. En tartaartjes
Yoghurt met perzikstukjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Klinkt goed hoor AnMa  :Big Grin:  Spinazie/zaliggggggggggg  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

gisteren>witloofroomsoep met een boterham

Vandaag>quiche met broccoli en zalm 

Morgen>restjes uit de diepvries

----------


## Mizzepi

Tussen de middag lekker genoten van een boterham met gebakken ei (uit de nieuwe pan waarin de ei niet meer blijft plakken) 
Wat voor eten het vanavond wordt weten we niet, hadden eventueel plannen om ergens te eten.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mizzepi: Leuk om je nieuwe pan uit te proberen....ik ben dol  :Big Grin:  op gebakken eieren etc....ik hoop dat het goed gelukt is...enig....

Zaterdag: Taart, hapjes, met zalm en rookkaas, ennnnn en.....ik mag wel weer eens wat gaan sporten volgende maand... :Stick Out Tongue:  ( ik zat op een groot kinderfeest) lekkere pasta met allerlei lekkers...ik heb matig gegeten.... :Wink: 

vandaag: geen idee.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zondag: Gehaktbal met Rucola sla met trostomaatjes etc...feta.... :Big Grin: 

vandaag: even in de koelkast kijken....

----------


## Mizzepi

Elisabeth9 
Het eitje is goed gegaan zaterdag met de nieuwe pan wat ik gegeten heb.

Vandaag eten we puree, kipfilet, 3 van de 4 eten gekookte wortelen en ikzelf eet broccoli. En vla als toetje.

----------


## sietske763

eigen gebakken brood gegeten, lekker donker met pitten.
(en......zonder broodbakmachine....gewoon met de handjes..)

----------


## anMa

Sietske wat knap zelf brood bakken dan heb je vast heel sterke armen om t te kneden
Heb weleens een broodmachine gekocht en daarna weer weggegeven aan de buren want het brood wat ik erin had gemaakt was niet lekker
Misschien toch ook ns proberen om t zelf te maken ik heb wel n keukenmachine om deeg te kneden die heb ik nog nooooit gebruikt. Zal die dan toch nog eens van pas komen
Had ik die ook al bijna weggegeven
Recept kan ik vast wel op internet vinden
Zondag en maandag hadden we chinees gegegeten er was zo veel over dat ik maandag nog op kon warmen
Vandaag tomaten soep geen zelfgemaakte
Eigen gekweekte spercieboontjes gisteren geoogst aard.ook eigen gekookt 
En kabeljauwfilet met tomaat ui knof en boter in de koekenpan lekker sudderen of stoven hoe dat ook heet en vla

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mizzepi: gaaf dat je pan naar je zin is...top hoor....geweldig zo'n nieuwe pan.... :Wink: 

Sietske: eigengebakken brood...hey bakkersvrouw...tof zeg.....enig om te doen, dan ben je lekker bezig op een andere manier...leuk hoor!!!!! echt....

AnMa: och heerlijk chinees eten...tomatensoep lust ik ook zeer graag.....en eigen verbouwde boontjes daar mag je trots op zijn...zalig meid....kabeljauwfilet.....ach ik bestel een tafelje voor 1 persoon bij jou....lekker zo'n visje dat is weer eens wat anders dan met je bamboe stokkie aan de vijver zitten voor mijn maaltje....(grapje) ... :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin: 
doegieeeeeeeeeee

gister at ik spagetti...ik had zo'n zin in pasta want dat geeft energie....geen sausen of gehakt erdoor...lekker vegetarisch...ik heb uien gebakken...daarna een bakje fijngesneden champignons erdoor, toen nog een halve courgette in stukjes erdoor, en wat kleine trostomaatjes...de hele boel door elkaar husselen en kan ik dit voor 2 dagen eten...lekker vanavond na de verkiezingstrijd kijken.....hele spagetti eten, want als je dit in stukjes maakt vindt ik het verkrachting van die mooie grote slierten waar ik dol op ben.... :Big Grin:  ff draaien op mijn lepel en ik ben al gelukkig....jammie....

dus vanavond eet ik "weer" spagetti..... :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Elisabeth. Wat lekker zo n bordje vegetarische spaghetti jammer dat mijn man dat niet wil
Die wil liever elke dag wel iets van vlees erbij
Maar eigenlijk denk ik dat als hij dat zou proeven het ook wel wil eten 
Ik heb zelf ook nog nooit tofoe of sojaprodukten gegeten en toch ben ik er benieuwd naar hoe t zou smaken. Heb ook n kookboek gekocht met vegetarische recepten maar er nog nooit iets uit gekookt heb t al 4 jaar liggen. Haha
Groetjes anMa

----------


## sietske763

@anMa,
zelf bakken is niet zwaar hoor ....

een pak kant en klare broodmix (ik neem waldkorn broodmix>lekker donker
me wat water ff 4 minuten kneden.....moet wel steeds rijzen(maar staat achter op verpakking)
als ik een brood maak, doe ik de mix in een cake bik,
als ik bolletjes maak, kneed ik 6 bollen, model; appelvlap (komt later weer goed) e leg ik ze op een ingevette bakplaat.

@Parel,
idd dit doe ik om mn dag goed in te vullen....heb tijd over .....(reken maar uit, ongeveer 50 peuken a 10 minuten.......dat is ook de reden dat ik me zo verveel....)

----------


## sietske763

gister helemaal de mist ingegaan.......in 1 dag weer 2 kg gegroeid....(is voor mij een makkie!)
t kwam nl zo......had nieuwe darmspoel dingen besteld en die komen uit Gouda........en daarom krijg je er ""goudse "" troopwafels bij............(pfffffff wat een belachelijke combi)
en tja....ze rolden uit de doos, rondom etenstijd...duzzzzzzzzz hele pak opgegeten en daarna nog maar heel veel ijs omdat ik deze dag toch al kwijt was......

dus deze dag weer erg streng voor mezelf
dus ik eet vandaag;
kwark, havermout en fruit.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Zeker leuk om met mensen te koken en voor mensen te koken  :Smile: 
Lol soep kan altijd hoor en ja zal wel weer meer posten...
Toch benieuwd wat er tussen je tanden ging knarsen dat niemand wil horen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Oh hapjes met zalm en roomkaas, die wil ik ook wel!

@ anMa,
Ik had gewoon gekeken wat er in huis was en hoopte dat het smaakte  :Wink: 
Hm de spinazie wok klinkt goed!
Vind zelf de tofu niet lekker, maar soja is opzich wel ok, ik eet toch meer vis of vegetarische burgers...

@ Dodito,
Quiche met broccoli en zalm klinkt zalig! 

@ Mizzepi,
Ja goed kook gereedschap maakt nog lekkerder eten  :Wink:  
Blij dat je ei gelukt is!

@ Sietske,
Ohhh de geur van zelf gebakken brood is zo fijn en dan lekker stukje opeten, ik kom keer bij jou ontbijten geloof ik  :Wink: 
Hopelijk is het gelukt met streng zijn, ach en anders soms eens zondigen is zo heerlijk  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Op vakantie vele dingen gegeten.
Elke ochtend was er ontbijt buffet met van alles, een keer 's avonds buffet gedaan, vispannetje gegeten alleen die was wel wat aan de zoute kant voor mij, nog nasi gegeten enne verder weet ik niet meer precies XD
Ik ben sinds gisteravond thuis en heb nog niet in de koelkast gekeken wat er vandaag te eten valt, ach en anders maar naar de winkel...

----------


## sietske763

nou, mn ""stroopwafel kilo,s""zijn er weer ruimschoots af....
heeft me echt goed gedaan zo,n bullimia dag....
zit weer op het rechte, gezonde spoor.....dus het eten wordt veel sla met 2 tartaartjes en magere kwark als toetje

----------


## dotito

hier word het pompoen/wortel stoemp met kippenburgers

@Luuss,

ja vind ik ook altijd heel lekker, alhoewel met prei en zalm is ook lekker se, moet je is proberen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Goed gedaan wijffie....eerst leller volschransen ( per ongeluk ) dat wilde je niet maar de stroopwafels lachten je toe dat was de "valkuil"  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  je pakt de draad weer keurig op....teveel sla komt ook je strot uit....van denk je van gekookte kipfilet, dat is ook mager....hey schattie....ga zo door....vanavond komt Boer zoekt vrouw....ff genieten maar.... :Wink:  doegieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Luuss: wat fijn dat je heerlijke dagen hebt gehad....fantastisch....en dan lekker "aanvallen" op die buffetten.....tof meid....fijne avond en goede week...

Ik eet vanavond (zondag) kant en klaar eten....hutspot met worst meen ik..... :Big Grin: 

dag Dootje: jij mag "krachtvoer" eten want je hebt je helemaal suf gewerkt....dag mop...uitrusten.... :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
moet altijd wel lachen om jou eet gewoontes, lekker maf  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Do,
Ja klopt prei en zalm is ook heerlijk  :Smile: 

@ Elisabeth,
Ja was zeker heerlijk allemaal  :Smile: 

Vandaag was het aardappels met spinazie en voor mij vega worstjes en pap en broer hadden slavink ofzoiets.

----------


## sietske763

tjee luuss.....dus nog steeds aan de vega toestanden....
toen jij een tijdje afwezig was.....heb ik ook heel gemotiveerd vegetarisch gegeten/gedronken......volgens een dieetiste was dat goed om opvliegers te verminderen omdat er hormonen in vlees zitten en sojamelk goed is vanwege isaflonen oid.
vreselijk aldie vega produkten.....was eigenlijk wel blij dat t niet hielp....die ""burgers"", iedere soort kwamen mn neus uit en ik kon niet genieten van wat ik mocht hebben

----------


## anMa

Kippensoep met prei en peterselie
Broccoli kipkarbonade en gekookte aardappels
Yoghurt en blikje fruit perzikschijfjes

----------


## dotito

geen idee vandaag moet nog naar de winkel

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
is ook afhankelijk van welke merk burgers je koopt hoor of ze de neus uit komen of niet... heb vele geprobeerd die erg smerig waren en heb een paar gehad die erg lekker waren  :Smile: 
maar idd in vlees zitten vele hormonen dus dan beter vis eten misschien?

----------


## sietske763

@luuss,
ik eet weer heerlijk mals vlees!

vanavond 2 kipfilets en wokgroenten met een heeeeeeel klein beetje pasta

----------


## Elisabeth9

Taart en hapjes gegeten ( mam was jarig)  :Big Grin: 
's avonds nog een krentenbol en een kom biologische tomaten creme soep ( heerlijk)
later die avond de kroepoek zak leeggegeten en vannacht nog een klein reepje chocolade....ehhhh dat moest even want ik had erg pijn in mijn ledematen...eten/troost.... :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Felicitaties voor de jarige moeder van elisabeth
Vandaag soep van gisteren
Onze eigen worteltjes en peterselie en ook eigen aardappeltjes
Gehaktbal met uitjes erdoor
Vla met ananas

----------


## dotito

gisteren>bij ikea frietjes met kalkoen en stroganoffsaus gegeten had die saus nog nooit niet gegeten lekker  :Stick Out Tongue:  ga ik ook is maken. En heb ook nog een chocomousse gegeten kreeg ik er gratis bij daar zeg je niet nee tegen njamie..... :Stick Out Tongue: 


vandaag>spruitjes met aardappelen en kotelet en yoghurt

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Kipfilet is ook lekker  :Wink: 

@ Elisabeth,
Hmmm lekkere trek dus  :Stick Out Tongue:  Soms hard nodig  :Wink: 
Heerlijk ook tomaten creme soep!

@ anMa,
Lekker dat jij zo eigen worteltjes en aardappelen eet, wil wel eens bij jou komen eten als ik dat zo zie  :Smile: 

@ Do,
Leuk om nieuwe dingen te proeven he  :Smile: 
Oh spruitjes wil ik ook wel, maarja dat eten ze hier niet...

Gister werd het vegetarische pizza bij de pizzaria...
Vandaag had pap macaroni met groenten en veetarische hamblokjes gemaakt, was wel beetje zoutig voor mij...

----------


## anMa

Mosselen met stokbrood en sausjes erbij knof looksaus en cocktailsaus
Sla met tomaatjes

----------


## dotito

gisteren>wortelstoemp met worst 

hier word het een broodmaaltijd op werk en mijn ventje heeft nog een restje van gisteren

----------


## Luuss0404

Klinkt lekker anMa en Do  :Smile: 

Gister hadden we kliekjesdag met restje macaroni, restje nasi (pap en broer) en soep.
Geen idee wat het vandaag gaat worden...

----------


## anMa

Tomatensoepje weer niet zelf gemaakt maar toch ook wel lekker
Spercieboontjes uit de diepvries
Aard gekookt appelcompote van euroshopper die is toch lekker en heel goedkoop
Rundvlees met ui tomaat gesudderd heel de middag
Yoghurt met stukjes perzik uit blik

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dank je Luuss..... :Wink: 

Vandaag maar eens "gezond" gekookt....gekookte aardappelen met andyvie en kleine gehaktballetjes....de bovenbuurman belde aan (van de flat) en stond er met een grote zak pepernoten...ik zeg: kom lekker meeeten, het stond al te pruttelen op het gasfornuis...biertje erbij en ik een wijntje en daarna mag je weer na huis toe... :Big Grin:  een beetje afleiding is goed........

----------


## jolanda27

> Dank je Luuss.....
> 
> Vandaag maar eens "gezond" gekookt....gekookte aardappelen met andyvie en kleine gehaktballetjes....de bovenbuurman belde aan (van de flat) en stond er met een grote zak pepernoten...ik zeg: kom lekker meeeten, het stond al te pruttelen op het gasfornuis...biertje erbij en ik een wijntje en daarna mag je weer na huis toe... een beetje afleiding is goed........


@ Elisabeth,
Wat aardig van jou. Zal je bovenbuurman ook wel waarderen.  :Wink: 
Inderdaad, een beetje afleiding is goed.

Vandaag maak ik bami goreng met een ei erbij.  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Ah gezellig om onverwacht samen te eten  :Smile: 

Gister werd het aardappels met tuinbonen, pap en broer rollade en ik vegaworstjes.
Vandaag denk ik iets makkelijks...

----------


## anMa

Vandaag nasi met gebakken eitje en sate van mora erbij

----------


## sietske763

donderdag hadden we een feestje> schoonouders 60jr getrouwd(!!!!!!)
heerlijk gebak en heerlijk avondeten, een schnitzel zo groot als mn bord.....en daaroverheen natuurlijk heeeeeeel veel roomsaus en vele soorten ijs toe....
enne.....je snapt t niet...was de volgende dag 1 kilo afgevallen....

volgende dag gezond; kwark, fruit en mager eten en.....1/2 kilo aangekomen,
dus je raadt t al......vandaag (zaterdag) net zoveel en zo lekker eten gemaakt als donderdag..slaatjes en ijs....we zullen zien.....morgenochtend!

heb soms t idee dat ik gewoon te weinig eet....vandaar dit ""probeersel""

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: Ja het is knus als er iemand mee eet... :Big Grin:  

ook jij bent een trouwe kookster voor jezelf, je pap en je broer....goed meid...dikke pluim.... :Embarrassment:  af en toe iets handigs is prettig....

Sietske: wauw 60 jaar getrouwd...tegenwoordig wordt je er al uitgegooid en ingeleverd na 7 jaren  :Stick Out Tongue:  woehaaaaaaaaaaaa dapper hoor, deze mensen zijn nog van de oude traditie...bijzonder... :Embarrassment:  die schnitzel klinkt verrukkelijk met die saus....jammie....
probeer het maar uit met dat eten...ik begrijp wat jij bedoeld!!!!  :Big Grin:  succes en niet overdrijven he? anders plak ik je mond dicht met tape....hahahahahaha..dag schattie...

Zaterdag: een heerlijke pizza van dr Oetker....Texas heette dat ding met Salami...ik had het nog niet eerder gehad..crocant van buiten, luchtig van binnen...de moeite waard om te proberen, ik was er enthousiast over....best wel veel eigenlijk, (435 gram) je zou er best met zijn 2- tjes van kunnen eten....ik heb het heel rustig naar binnen gepropt.... :Big Grin: 

vandaag: is nog een verrrassing....

----------


## sietske763

oh,lekker, een pizza......zal de smaak texas eens proberen...
normaal ben ik van de verse pizza,s.....

mijn ""eetproject"" is goed gegaan......na al dat eten, toch weer afgevallen!
dus vanmorgen maar direct begonnen met een stuk taart (door dochter gebakken)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: echt een aanrader...maar dan wel met Salami he...?  :Stick Out Tongue:  handig om langere tijd in de vriezer te bewaren....eigen gebakken taart van je dochter is natuurlijk niet te versmaden...zaliggggggggggggggggg dag mop...prettige dag en succes maar weer...Liefs. :Wink: 

Zondag heb ik kant en klare pannenkoeken gegeten met stroop.....'s avonds laat pepernoten  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Lekkerrrr....pannekoek met stroop was al bijna vergeten dat het bestaat!

Gisteren gebakken aardappelschijfjes en spercieboontjes met appelcompote en
Gebraden kip
Vla met slagroom. Mijn jongste dochter bleef eten. Gezellig was dat
Vandaag. Spaghetti met saus van bertolli en yoghurt met n plakje ananas

----------


## Luuss0404

@ anMa,
hm lekker nasi, maak dat graag zelf  :Smile: 
Ja pannekoken is meer iets voor kinderen of een zondag heh, maar smaakt heerlijk!
Gezellig dat je jongste dochter bleef eten  :Big Grin: 

@ Sietske,
Gefeliciteerd nog, 60 jaar is echt wel super!
Haha misschien was het magere vlees of heb je veel gedanst/gelopen tijdens receptie dat je bent afgevallen  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Hm lekker dat je dochter zelfgebakken taart maakte!

@ Elisabeth,
Fijn te horen dat de pizza gesmaakt heeft  :Wink: 

Zaterdag was het makkelijk dag met ovenbroodjes en soepje.
Gister poffertjes en tostis gehad.. pap en broer hadden loempia en haaienvinnesoep, alleen ik had niet zo'n zin in iets van de chinees (maak liever zelf)
Vandaag wordt het stampot andijvie met kaas en nootjes, pap en broer gehaktballen erbij.

----------


## anMa

Sietske gefeliciteerd met je schoonouders. 60 jaar wel n felicitatie waard zo' n huwelijk
Leuk met n etentje gevierd

Ossenstaartsoep uit zak van U.
Bruine bonen appelcompote had ik nog over
Aard gekookt en schouderkarbonades 
Vla

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister ( dinsdag) at ik gezond... :Big Grin: 

gekookte aardappelen met spercibonen en kleine ( kant en klare) gehaktballetje met jus....

vandaag eet ik Mihoen is het plan  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Luuss0404

Dinsdag werd het opgebakken aardappels met tuinbonen en broccoli burger voor mij en iets wat leek op slavink voor pap en broer.
Gister hadden pap en broer kant-en-klaar aarappel/bacon/groente iets met kant-en-klare salade met rivierkreeftjes... ik ben daar niet van dus ik heb opgebakken aardappels met snijbonen en mais en kaas en nootjes gehad  :Smile: 
Vandaag gaan we iets van pasta ofzo eten, daar heb ik zin in!

----------


## christel1

Tiramisu... ik weeg te weinig en ik kan moelijk naar het toilet.. .dat mag ook al eens zeker ??? Lekker ongezond dus

----------


## sietske763

gi; macaronie
vandaag; draadjesvlees en sla

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag: Als ik puf heb vanavond dan maak ik gebakken krielaardappeltjes met een Wienerschnitzel en wat groente er bij.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Diepvriesfrieten en kipdrumstickjes
Vla of yoghurt met aardbeien en banaan

De MLD arts vindt het vast een slecht plan dat ik geen groenten eet ...haha

----------


## anMa

Heb ook nog zelf gemaakte appelmoes anders is het wat kaal

----------


## sietske763

fruit, kwark en zelfgebakken bolletjes

----------


## dotito

gisteren>tortellini met proscitutto en vega-blokjes dessert chocomousse

vandaag>gebakken patatjes met spruiten en chateaubriand dessert druiven

morgen>boontjes in tomaat met lamsribbekes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Brood  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Kippensoep
Boerenkool karbonade en knakworstjes vla gisteren dus
En vandaag soep van gisteren boontjes gehaktbal yoghurt

----------


## sietske763

hutspot

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister ( dinsdag) Boerenkool met rookworst  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Chili con carne

----------


## sietske763

kanten klare salade van de groenteman onder de noemer ""slanksalade"" en kwark toe

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goed zo Sietske.... :Wink:  succes meid....

gister ( woensdag) at ik 2 worstenbroodjes....en tegen middernacht, een handje pepernoten met water.... :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Tomaatsoepje
Broccoli
en kabeljauw met ui tomaat en roomboter in De koekenpan sudderen niet bakken
Aard.puree
Yoghurt en pruimpjes of banaan

----------


## dotito

gisteren>broccolistoemp met kipfilet

vandaag>witloof met aardappelen en kalfskotelet

----------


## Luuss0404

Hm k heb deze week rijst/nasi gemaakt, macaroni gemaakt, pizza gehad en ehhh was allemaal lekker  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Morgen zal wel veel broodjes worden in de trein terug, zucht

----------


## anMa

Zuurkool worst spekjes
Of witlof karbonaadje weet t niet dat...... gebeurt niet vaak

----------


## anMa

Vrijdag. Zuurkool worst spekjes
Zaterdag. Griekse gyros
Zondag frietjes met kip

----------


## christel1

Niet veel waarschijnlijk, straks naar het ziekenhuis voor een facetinfiltratie, zal zien hoe ik me daarna voel, waarschijnlijk belabberd. Misschien zal ik ons ventje deze avond om frietjes sturen van de frituur want ik moet plat daarna, of toch zo veel mogelijk.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag geen idee......heb de late en mijn ventje is gaan trainen dus ik denk dat het een boterhammetje word. Ach, heb van de week al heel de week gekookt gegeten dus ik zal zeker niet verhongeren, zit ondertussen goed in vlees  :Big Grin: 

Christel succes voor vanavond hopelijk helpt het een beetje en heb je niet al teveel pijn  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

sla, krieltjes en een karbonade

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vrijdag: gekookte aardappelen met sla en feta en radijsjes..... :Smile: 

Zaterdag: gekookte aardappelen met spruiten en een kipburger, joghurt toetje  :Wink: 

Zondag: kliekjes/restanten  :Big Grin: 

Vandaag? verrassing...weet ik nog niet...

----------


## Suske'52

frietje- konijn in bier 

des.- rijstpudding 

morgen -
sla- fijn gesneden groentjes - aard.-gebakken kalkoenbout 

des.- mattentaart

----------


## dotito

gisteren en vandaag word het een gezond hutspotje met lamsvlees en allerlei groenten ventje heeft van weekend gekookt en moet zeggen het smaakte gewoon zalig....... :Stick Out Tongue:  heb gezegd hoe hij het moest bereiden en het ging goed.



en daar straks was vandaag zoooooo moe ben even naar de bakker geweest en heb gezondigd  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  heb een eclair gekocht en een verse bokkepoot njamie njamie...... :Stick Out Tongue:  heb ze natuurlijk niet allebei opgegeten van ieder de helft en de rest is voor mijn ventje of anders voor morgen  :Big Grin: 


eet smakelijk iedereen  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hm klinkt allemaal lekker... alleen dat konijn in bier van suske klinkt apart, maarja ik heb nog nooit met bier gekookt  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vrijdag werd het aardappelgratin met worteltjes en kaaskroketjes, 
zaterdag werd het salade met broodje
zondag bloemkool met aardappels en salade
vandaag weer eens thuis gegeten en gek genoeg was het bloemkool met aardappels en kaasburger LOL
denk dat ik morgen maar quiche ga maken als mijn hoofd naar koken staat

----------


## sietske763

ik zal jullie ""belgentaal""wel nooit helemaal snappen,
1 wat is een eclair(van Do)
2 wat is een mattentaart( van Sus)

hier was het broccoli met gerulde gehaktsaus en kant en klare krieltjes (heb de pest aan aardappelen schillen)

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
lieffie in NL hebben we ook eclairs en dat zijn chocolade toffees, dus ik denk dat dat in belgie hetzelfde zal zijn en die mattentaart is een belgische specialiteit van bladerdeeg met citroen/amandelsmaak die mij prima smaakte, weet alleen niet of suske dezelfde smaken erin heeft gebruikt...

----------


## sietske763

oh, zit dat zo!
weer wat geleerd, wist echt net dat dat toffees waren (ben zeker al te lang aan lijnen)
hahaha jij hebt snel bijgeleerd......een belgische specialiteit.....hahaha die luuss!!

----------


## christel1

Sietske, 
Een eclair is een gebakje, een soesje, dat zal je misschien beter verstaan maar je hebt soesjes met room en soesjes met banketbakkersroom en dat is gelig van kleur en ze zijn langwerpig, ongeveer 10 cm op 4 cm breedt en met een chocoladelaagje bovenop. 
Mattentaarten zijn nu echt typisch Belgisch. De buitenkant is bladerdeeg en dan is er een soort vulling in van melk en karnemelk of zoiets met ook nog wat bloem enzo. Je moet eens googelen op Geraardsbergse mattentaarten en dan zie je gelijk wat het is. 
Ik zou zeggen, ik stuur er een paar op maar ik denk niet dat ze nog fris zouden aankomen in NL, ook al gaat het heel snel. 
Hier was het een soort paëlla, rijst, look, ajuin, paprika's, scampi's en chorizoworst in stukjes gesneden en klaargemaakt in een paëllapan en het was lekker. 
Morgen zien we wel weer dus.... 
En ja jullie NL hebben wel een andere manier van koken dan de belgen :-)

----------


## christel1

Wat verstaan jullie onder toffees ? Volgens mij is dat een soort snoep en geen gebak :-) dus eventjes uitleggen. En echte mattentaarten hebben geen citroensmaak maar wel een iets zurige smaak van de karnemelk die ze erin doen...

----------


## Luuss0404

Oh nou dan was het de karnemelk die ik proefde, was iets zurigs idd dat ik met citroen associeerde, misschien door de amandelen die erin zaten...t smaakte in elk geval goed  :Smile: 

Hm eclairs hier zijn toffees en dat is dat kleverige karamel achtige snoepjes, dus is niet hetzelfde als bij jullie, hier bij de bakker bestellen we "gewoon" een chocolade roomsoes XD

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister at ik : 2 crackers met slaatje  :Big Grin:  en een grote soepkom met johurt en cruesli.. :Stick Out Tongue: 
's nachts heb ik nog geknaagt op kleine soepstokjes met dipsaus...

vandaag eet ik ? ik heb de frituurpan schoongeboend gisteren, dus heel misschien gooi ik daar wel wat lekkers in, dat vertel ik morgen... :Big Grin: 

toffee-heerlijk....wel uitkijken als je grote vullingen in je mond hebt want die kunnen er uit gaan als je teveel kauwt...dus zuigen op die snoepjes...wel lekker hoor....dank Luuss en Christel voor de toelichting...doegieeeee  :Wink:  het water loopt mij in de mond, speciaal bij die overheerlijke soesen...dagggggggg "Snoezen"...(lieve meiskes)  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

> frietje- konijn in bier 
> 
> des.- rijstpudding 
> 
> morgen -
> sla- fijn gesneden groentjes - aard.-gebakken kalkoenbout 
> 
> des.- mattentaart


 Hallo suske
Konijn in bier. Dat zou mijn man ook wel lusten 
Maar ik maak nooit konijn 
Ik kan het niet over mijn hart verkrijgen 
Dat heeft met vroegere jeugdtrauma te maken 
Daar wil ik het verder niet over hebben 
Maar wel vind ik het raar dat ik wel andere dieren eet zoals kip en dat zijn toch ook lieve diertjes
Maar misschien ga ik toch maar ns proberen me eoverheen te zetten 
Dan hoef ik t zelf ook nog niet op te eten en alleen voor mijn man dan
Is vast een heerlijk recept met pruimen maak je dat ook weleens?
En hoe doe je het konijn met bier?
Duurt het lang? :Confused: 
Groetjes anMa

----------


## anMa

Witlof en een gehaktbal appelmoes
Vooraf een groentesoepje

----------


## dotito

hier word het gestoofde prei met aardappelen en varkenslapje en geen gebakje vandaag  :Stick Out Tongue:  want teveel zoetigheid is ook niet goed  :Wink:  


@Sietske,

Zul je waarschijnlijk wel kennen se ik geloof dat het in NL soesjes zijn, maar ben niet zeker, je moet maar eens google. Ik heb er gisteren een met crème fraîche gegeten en dat zijn mijn favoriete  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

@ anma  :Smile:  het recept vh. konijn zet ik in de rubriek ... 'lekkere recepten ' het is toch zo ...denk ik toch ????  :Wink:  ik maak het daags voordien klaar .....lekker ..en voedzaam  :Smile:  

@ sietske  :Smile:  mattentaart .....heeft zo'n benaming ...omdat wanneer de melk met de botermelk wordt samengevoegd en gekookt ...gaat dit stremmen ....kabbelen .....dit geeft de matten ... deze vloeistof gaat in een neteldoek voor uit te lekken ...... dit is de vulling vd.taart ....daarna worden de gemalen amandelen+ suikers enz. toegevoegd .....op het bladerdeeg kan men wat abrikoze-confituur doen ....en dan de vulling erop .....bakken ...hemels .... :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue:  met een lekkere Italiaanse koffie ....super  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

dank je voor de uitleg.............maar hoe kom ik in hemelsnaam aan botermelk?

----------


## Suske'52

@ sietske  :Smile:  botermelk ...kopen wij in de grote winkels ( carre-four /colruyt .....of bij sommige boerderijen...kan men het nog verkrijgen ...ik gebruik dit ook ...als vloeistof ..als ik brood bak ....héél fijne smaak  :Smile:  :Wink:  

@ anma  :Smile:  recept .....bij bak/kook topic :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

> dank je voor de uitleg.............maar hoe kom ik in hemelsnaam aan botermelk?


bij A . Hein natuurlijk , slimmeke  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Orginele recepten hierboven...leuk...ik dacht hierbij even aan "Hangop"...deze melk of karnemelk dat weet ik niet meer, gooi je ook door een schone doek heen en dat wat er van overblijft kun je opeten... :Wink: 

ja Appie Happie zoals wij hem noemen heeft veel produkten te koop.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Dinsdag at ik: Grootmoeders frietjes van Aviko en frikandellen en appelmoes...samen met de buurman van boven, toch ff gezellig, dan praten we even bij... :Big Grin: 

vandaag? hoor je morgen.....

----------


## Luuss0404

Altijd leuk om nieuwe eet ideeen hier op te doen, want we zijn allemaal iets anders "gewoon"... 

Vandaag was het spaghetti, met groenten in kaas/kruiden saus en gebakken visje erbij.
Morgen staat er aardappels, spitskool enne blles/vegaburger op het menu, maar ik weet niet of ik thuis ben...

----------


## sietske763

wokgroenten, kip en pasta.

kreeg vanavond toch een (vr)eetbui....., wilde eerst een taart kopen bij A heyn (en botermelk, Raimun  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  maar er lag nog een zak drop in de kast, heb deze voor 3/4 naar binnen gewerkt en doe dit NOOIT weer.....
pffffffffffffffff heb maanden geen suiker in mn lijf gehad.....tjonge jonge wat was ik beroerd van die troep....
gelukkig had ik geen taart op, daar zou nog veel meer suiker inzitten, maar ben voorlopig genezen van snoep en lekkernijen

----------


## sietske763

> Orginele recepten hierboven...leuk...ik dacht hierbij even aan "Hangop"...deze melk of karnemelk dat weet ik niet meer, gooi je ook door een schone doek heen en dat wat er van overblijft kun je opeten...
> 
> ja Appie Happie zoals wij hem noemen heeft veel produkten te koop....
> 
> Dinsdag at ik: Grootmoeders frietjes van Aviko en frikandellen en appelmoes...samen met de buurman van boven, toch ff gezellig, dan praten we even bij...
> 
> vandaag? hoor je morgen.....


hangop is volgens mij (bijna zeker,,) yoghurt op een theedoek laten uitlekken.

----------


## Raimun

> wokgroenten, kip en pasta.
> 
> kreeg vanavond toch een (vr)eetbui....., wilde eerst een taart kopen bij A heyn (en botermelk, Raimun  maar er lag nog een zak drop in de kast, heb deze voor 3/4 naar binnen gewerkt en doe dit NOOIT weer.....
> pffffffffffffffff heb maanden geen suiker in mn lijf gehad.....tjonge jonge wat was ik beroerd van die troep....
> gelukkig had ik geen taart op, daar zou nog veel meer suiker inzitten, maar ben voorlopig genezen van snoep en lekkernijen


Goede therapie Sietske ....
"" in 1 keer "".. genoeg ...dan kan je weer 'n maand verder , zonder zorgen  :Cool: 
trouwens ik ben ook verlekkerd op drop ( zoute drop ! )  :Cool: op zo'n zakje doe ik max 40 min.

----------


## sietske763

ha die Raimun.....
zat je net te zoeken en zag dat je aan t reageren was in het etens topic......
maarre.....daarom zat ik te spioneren, zag dat je een ander plaatje hebt (advator, foto)geef t beestje maar een naam........en wilde even kijken of er meer dingen op je profiel stonden. een heel album ofzo...
vertel; is die stoere man op die motor zomaar een plaatje OF zie je er zo uit..... 
nou ik ga pitten. lees morgen je antwoord wel....
doeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## Raimun

> ha die Raimun.....
> zat je net te zoeken en zag dat je aan t reageren was in het etens topic......
> maarre.....daarom zat ik te spioneren, zag dat je een ander plaatje hebt (advator, foto)geef t beestje maar een naam........en wilde even kijken of er meer dingen op je profiel stonden. een heel album ofzo...
> vertel; is die stoere man op die motor zomaar een plaatje OF zie je er zo uit..... 
> nou ik ga pitten. lees morgen je antwoord wel....
> doeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


Hij ziet er zo uit ja....meestal wel zonder mijne Tomos  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

vandaag eet ik iig een schouderkarbonade..(want die heb ik al ontdooid)....wat erbij komt weet ik nog niet, iig geen drop en snoep

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die Sherlock Holmes ( Sietske)  :Big Grin:  woehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa heb je de droppot geledigd???? haha logisch als je zooooo streng bent geweest...het lichaam "vraagt" erom darling...ik ben er soms ook goed in...dat begin ik met 1 spekje, en dan volgt vlot de rest...
misschien kun je beter af en toe iets snoepen....een biscuit bij de thee of koffie mag best hoor? ( zo'n droog ding je weet wel)  :Stick Out Tongue:  schouderkarbonade klinkt goed....

Raimun: wat eet jij zoal? kook jezelf of gooi je ook af en toe wat lekkers in de frituur/oven/magnetron of koekenpan..... :Big Grin:  doegieeee

IK at 2 crackers en 2 kleine pannekoekjes met stroop op woensdag...
donderdag: gekookte aardappelen met het kooknat vd aardappel erover heen ipv jus...(handig en lekker) rucolasla met radijs en een dressing erover en een vegetarisch burger....rijsttoetje toe....

vrijdag: ? ff zien.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Oss staartsoep
Andijvie met ui en rode paprika uit de wok met aard.puree
Gebakkenzalmfilet
Vla

----------


## sietske763

een stuk beenham met sla

----------


## dotito

Hier word het een pakje friet vanavond njamie njamie..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

niet teveel frieten, Do.....
anders krijg je last als je op dat feestje gaat dansen!

----------


## anMa

Friet met schnitzel erwtjes en appelmoes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister: Karbonade met rucolasla  :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Groentesoep. 
Spruitjes de eerste keer dit jaar
Aard gekookt en kipkarbonade appelmoes
En yoghurt met perzik op sap schijfjes

Zaterdag tomaatsoep erwtjes worteltjes en gehaktschnitzel appelmoes vla
Zondag erwtensoep blik en zelfgemaakte pannekoeken

----------


## Suske'52

- witte selder in tomatensaus ..met gehaktbal  :Stick Out Tongue:  

des.-verse fruitsla met kirsch  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

spaghetti met veel groenten en weinig pasta

----------


## jolanda27

- aardappelpuree, sperzieboontjes en kipfilé

dessert - vruchtenyoghurt  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

pap had vandaag stamppot met paprika, mais en boontjes gemaakt, naar een recept uit de allerhande, smaakte prima  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

> pap had vandaag stamppot met paprika, mais en boontjes gemaakt, naar een recept uit de allerhande, smaakte prima


Handige vader heb jij. Klinkt goed.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Groentensoep van gisteren
Prei en aard gekookt kipfilet met uitje knoflook gebakken
Vla en banaan

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Jolanda,
Lol, hij volgt gewoon recepten... hij was ooit degene die vroeg of je wel kastanjechampignons en paprika en courgette kon mixen  :Wink:  En hij begreep ook niet dat ik asperges door de tomatensoep heen had gedaan  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ach wat er in de kast ligt en op moet past in mijn mening altijd wel bij elkaar  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister at ik....2 crackers...minislaatje, pepernoten, chocolade, en veel water.... :Big Grin: 

Vandaag? ik denk iets kant en klaar....

Luuss: leuk van je papa.... :Wink:  en jou begrijp ik ook...restverwerking noemden wij dat altijd...dus alles wat eetbaar is bij de soep ingooien of ietsje anders.... :Big Grin:  dag toppertje

----------


## sietske763

verrassing....mijn moeder heeft voor ons gekookt( die kan verschrikkelijk goed koken)dus we gaan zo die kant op

----------


## christel1

Hier wordt het chili con carne met rijst, mijn dochter en ik samen klaargemaakt. En het ruikt al lekker dus zal het wel lekker smaken ook veronderstel ik. Gisteren was het spekjespasta en de dag ervoor was het een lamsstoofpotje, ik lust normaal geen lamsvlees maar dit was wel lekker. Je proefde het vlees niet zo erg en dan lust ik het wel.

----------


## dotito

Gisteren>spinaziestoemp met varkenslapje

vandaag>gestoofd witloof met aardappelen en kipchipolata 

morgen>pasta bolognese

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: och wat bijzonder dat je "mam" heeft gekookt...een goede kokkin..Speciaal en liefdevol  :Embarrassment:  

Christel: Chili met rijst heb ik nog nooit gehad..toch klinkt het lekker, wat knus eigenlijk met je dochter...ik ben een beetje wat jaloers...wow... :Big Grin: 

Dodito: klinkt bijzonder jou menu's..... :Big Grin: 

Ikke: at gister..kant en klare Lasagna Bolonese..hoppa de oven in...samen met de bovenbuurman verorberd...een goede vriend...niet meer, niet minder... :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Pasta penne met tomaat paprikasaus en geraspte kaas

----------


## sietske763

vandaag even een culinair hoogstandje in elkaar geflanst.....heel creatief(al zeg ik het zelf)
broccoli en spercibonen bij elkaar ingegooid, 2 tartaartjes....wat krieltjes en nou komt ie....(had deze dingen in de vriezer) had geen maizena of andere sausjes......had nog wel een pakje kippensoeppoeder in de kast, dus die maar door de groenten geroerd....had nog wat jus uit een pakje, hoppa, alles bij elkaar en door elkaar 
echt waar.......heb in tijden niet zo lekker gegeten....
dit ""recept"" is zeker voor herhaling vatbaar......en t geld van dit menu is al weken geleden
betaald.......dat is nog eens goedkoop dineren....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Hoi,...dat was een lekker stoofpotje van alles en nog wat....hahaha...leuk hoor en het was dus een goed recept...goed zo....dag keukenprinsesseke...heeft je man ook gesmikkeld?  :Stick Out Tongue:  doegieeeeeee

Gisteren at ik fatsoenlijk... :Wink:  gekookte aardappelen en worteltjes met een tartaartje...joghurt als toetje...

----------


## anMa

Tomatensoep vers
Sperciebonen uit vriezer 
en schouderkarbonades sudderen 
aard.gekookt
Vla. Misschien maak ik er nog appelmoes bij

----------


## christel1

Witloof met kaas en hesp en puree, vers gemaakt natuurlijk :-)

----------


## swingmoeke

had geen goesting om te koken 
zijn naar Ikea gaan eten

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goed zo Swingmoeke...heerlijk eten bij Ikea... :Big Grin:  gezellie...

Ik at gisteren kant en klare Nasi en kant klare sate met saus.... :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Tomaten over dus nog eens tomatensoep
Spinazie met rode parika en ui en knoflook wokpan
Puree en vissticks
Yoghurt met fruit

----------


## swingmoeke

pompoensoep worteltjes aardappelen kipfilet en als dessert?
om 15 uur naar ikea koffie met chokolade taart hahaha

----------


## sietske763

sperciebonen, kipfilet en krieltjes

----------


## Raimun

> Ha die Sherlock Holmes ( Sietske)  woehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa heb je de droppot geledigd???? haha logisch als je zooooo streng bent geweest...het lichaam "vraagt" erom darling...ik ben er soms ook goed in...dat begin ik met 1 spekje, en dan volgt vlot de rest...
> misschien kun je beter af en toe iets snoepen....een biscuit bij de thee of koffie mag best hoor? ( zo'n droog ding je weet wel)  schouderkarbonade klinkt goed....
> 
> Raimun: wat eet jij zoal? kook jezelf of gooi je ook af en toe wat lekkers in de frituur/oven/magnetron of koekenpan..... doegieeee
> 
> IK at 2 crackers en 2 kleine pannekoekjes met stroop op woensdag...
> donderdag: gekookte aardappelen met het kooknat vd aardappel erover heen ipv jus...(handig en lekker) rucolasla met radijs en een dressing erover en een vegetarisch burger....rijsttoetje toe....
> 
> vrijdag: ? ff zien....


Wat ik zoal eet Elisabeth....( meestal pas als ik honger heb ) maar wel :
's Morgens...stevig ontbijt !! ( neem ik minstens 1 uur tijd voor .. dient ook ( vooral  :Wink:  ) om wakker te worden .. 

d.w.z. : +-1 liter samengestelde ..( om het maar 'n naam te geven ).....
Yoghurt .. verse kaas.. confituur...'n goeie kwak verse room..rozijnen.. muesli ..krieken..'n scheut Strohrum en/of Ouzo..rietsuiker..bruinesuiker..

'n aantal sneden granenbrood ( eigen fabricaat  :Cool:  )met belegen kaas (uit Holland  :Wink:  ) ..'n paar eieren ..gekookt/gebakken...
...soms met spek en appelschijven 
veel koffie zwart , met honing...'n paar glazen water...

Als ik dit verorberd heb , kan ik er effe tegen  :Wink: 

Overdag ////....da's voor de volgende .. :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

:EEK!: dit meen je toch niet???? :EEK!: 

of is dit weer een tipje van de sluier :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

...dit is weer 'n tipje van de sluier..Sietske...

's morgens moet je " goed" eten Sietske... 
dat hebben ze mij zo geleerd...en soms luister ik wel hoor  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Het ontbijt geeft je de nodige energie voor de rest van de dag ..
Blijkbaar is het ook belangrijk voor 'n gezond eetpatroon..(je hebt minder behoefe aan tussendoortjes  :Wink:  )..
maar dat is voor de afdeling diëtisten en andere tisten  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

ha die Raimun...dit is jou waarheid?????/ hahahahahaha  :Big Grin:  
brood met kaas klinkt goed...yoghurt idem dito, maar zonder alcohol..... :Stick Out Tongue:  "Leipo" 
ontbijten is absoluut helemaal gezond, een goede start van de dag!!!! doegieeee, Groetjes... :Wink: 

Ik at vrijdag: tartaar, plus een grote bruine bol...op de ene helft kaas, en de andere helft honing. zaligggggggg

zaterdag: Nasi kant en klaar.... :Big Grin: 

fijn weekend vrienden....toedelidoki

----------


## Luuss0404

Dinsdag was het stamppot boerenkool.
Woensdag kwam een vriendin een bakje met aardappels/ champignons/ paprika/ doperwten/ wortels brengen zodat ik die kon opwarmen bij de ehbo.
Donderdag heb ik pizza gegeten was heerlijk vers uit de echte steenoven  :Smile: 
Vrijdag uit eten geweest bij de mexicaan  :Smile: 
Vandaag soep met broodjes uit de oven (croissants enzo)

----------


## Suske'52

pasta met groenten /vis in citroensaus 

des.- soesjes

----------


## sietske763

kwark, slaatje, ananas en een saroma puddinkje

----------


## swingmoeke

spinazie stoemp met uitgebakken gehakt onder mmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## christel1

Hier was het konijn gestoofd in rode wijn met champignons er in en ook nog kleine uitjes en kroketten. Heel lekker dus, en alles zelf gemaakt hoor... uit een Portugees kookboek, wel in het Engels maar dat lukt wel, het andere is een frans kookboek, soms wat ontcijferen maar het lukt wel.

----------


## anMa

Chicken tonight met rijst en kipfilet

----------


## swingmoeke

groentesoep rauwkost en gerookte zalm

----------


## sietske763

erg weinig

----------


## Neetje

Heb 3 kant en klare stamppot maaltijden gehaald vandaag voor de komende dagen, zelf doe ik extra spekjes erbij

----------


## sietske763

kwark dag

----------


## swingmoeke

sla witloof en kip met frietjes
sietske, wat bedoel je met kwark dag is dat de ganse dag kwark?

----------


## sietske763

ja alleen maar kwark, iedere 3 uur een bak.

----------


## swingmoeke

sietske is dat om af te vallen?
en is datniet smaakloos

----------


## sietske763

ja, ik ben aan het lijnen, doe heel af en toe een kwarkdag.....
doe er wat zoetstof in of limosiroop met weinig kcal.
je lichaam verbruikt als laatste de eiwitten, dus verbrand je veel vet.

----------


## swingmoeke

ok ga dat ook eens proberen baat het niet dan schaat het niet

----------


## Suske'52

@ sietske  :Smile:  kwark ...kan ik hier bij ons niet meer kopen ...als antwoord ....geven ze me in de winkel ... ingevoerd uit Nederland ...niet meer verkrijgbaar ... :Confused:  :EEK!:  

vlees-ribbetjes -worteltjes (gestoofd )-aard. 

des.- appeltaart ( vh. huis)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

@Suske, ik koop de kwark bij albert heyn, ze hebben daar veel soorten, maar neem de goedkoopste, de houdbaarheids datum is bijna 1 maand....dus sla grote voorraden in, ong 63 cent per 500 gram

----------


## sietske763

vanavond wokgroenten met gehakt en een beetje pasta

----------


## swingmoeke

gewoon pizza met annanas

----------


## christel1

Frieten van de frituur... met een vleesje bij maar ik weet nog niet wat, waarschijnlijk een boulette speciale en een saté'ke of zo met tartaarsaus

----------


## anMa

Helemaal niks ben ziek
Appelsap

----------


## Abbigail

*Spinazie met aardappelen en Eieren.*

Eerst een basis van 1 of meer (rode) uien, bosui, paprika en een paar cocktail tomaatjes.
Daarna de spinazie erdoor roeren en afmaken met nootmuskaat en de eieren erdoor roeren.
Daarnaast kun je spinazie ook met rijst serveren.

Smakelijk eten!

----------


## christel1

> *Spinazie met aardappelen en Eieren.*
> 
> Eerst een basis van 1 of meer (rode) uien, bosui, paprika en een paar cocktail tomaatjes.
> Daarna de spinazie erdoor roeren en afmaken met nootmuskaat en de eieren erdoor roeren.
> Daarnaast kun je spinazie ook met rijst serveren.
> 
> Smakelijk eten!


En wanneer komen de aardappelen erbij en wat doe je er allemaal in van kruiden enzo ? Want het is een gerecht met "aardappelen" maar je kan het ook eten met rijst, lijkt me dus wel een raar ding eerlijk gezegd... En wat doe je met de andere ingrediënten ? Bakken, stoven, koken ???? en warm of koud want heel duidelijk is het niet echt. 
Vandaag nog niet veel gegeten, een bol frosties en wat melk en 2 bananen. Voel me niet echt fit en maar platjes dus

----------


## sietske763

ten eerste snap ik echt niets van dit recept,
en we hebben een recepten topic, miss is het handiger als je het daar typt,
dit blijft nl zo niet staan....over een aantal ""bladzijden"" en wel bij recepten

----------


## sietske763

@ chris.....
gelukkig ik dacht dat ik zo dom was dat ik t miet snapte.....maar jij dus ook niet,

we hebben tegelijk gepost zie ik......
kuzzzzzzzzzzzz van je mc vriendin

----------


## sietske763

vandaag; maaltijd shakes......ivm de 2 kilo die erbij is van mn verjaardag

----------


## sietske763

o ja, mijn menu van de afgelopen dagen;
appeltaart, kwarktaart, slagroomtaart, ijs en veeeeeeeeeeeel stukken kaas en worst

----------


## Raimun

> o ja, mijn menu van de afgelopen dagen;
> appeltaart, kwarktaart, slagroomtaart, ijs en veeeeeeeeeeeel stukken kaas en worst


je wordt maar 1 x 50 hé !! dus....... :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ja ja.......ik moet er nu nog ff aan wennen om ook bejaard te reageren......dus verstandelijk als iemand van 50,
maar dat moet nog ff wennen zo,n verstandige leeftijd!

----------


## Raimun

je hebt nog tijd in overvloed .....ik ben ook nog uitkijkende naar die " verstandige leeftijd ".. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

hahahah dat is 1 van de eerste dingen die ik je vroeg hoe oud je was......
zo van; qua reageren lijk je beslist niet op een man van begin 60.......
dat was in de goeie ouwe tijd

----------


## christel1

Mijn dag begonnen met druiven te eten, straks zo rond de middag een croissantje of 2 met zelfgemaakte braambessenconfituur en deze avond zien we wel, dan eet ik bij ons ventje

----------


## sietske763

dat wordt niet veel vandaag,
volgens mij heb ik buikgriep......zoals zovelen of die het al gehad hebben

----------


## Abbigail

Dank voor je advies, ik moet hier nog de weg vinden waar alles geplaatst moet worden.

----------


## christel1

Sietske, veel beterschap, ja buikgriep dat wordt een dagje vasten of een kopje bouillon, licht verteerbaar met een beschuitje dat je toch iets binnen krijgt want anders ga je te veel zout verliezen en ga je je nog slapper voelen. Heb al een tramadol binnen voor mijn rug en een excedryn voor de migraine, telt dat ook als eten ? Ah en mijn 2 croissantjes zijn ook al opgegeten 't was lekker en mijn ventje was blij met zijn chocoladebroodjes

----------


## sietske763

dank je Chris....

----------


## swingmoeke

zelfgemaakte frieten en stoofvlees mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## anMa

Sietske heel veel beterschap
Ik heb t ook gehad net weer beter
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Suske'52

tongrolletjes in prei-pastinaak- witte wijn /roomsaus-pasta  :Stick Out Tongue:  

des.- rijst-griesmeelpudding 

-ook honingwalnoten /chocoladescones  :Stick Out Tongue:  gebakken .....lekker  :Stick Out Tongue:  met een wijntje ...mijn man heeft na het eten van vis ...nogal vlug terug honger .....
nu staan er nog 2 waldkornbroden in de oven ......oooeeeffff.... :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

groenten, kip en een klein beetje pasta

----------


## anMa

Nasi van gisteren we hadden teveel gemaakt dus vandaag lekker nog wat 
Met n gebakken eitje en sate of balletjes van mor.

----------


## Mietje

Kool of rode bieten ,karbonade met aardappels toetje joghurt

----------


## sietske763

restje van gisteren

----------


## christel1

princesseboontjes,varkensgebraad, aardappelen

----------


## swingmoeke

stoemp

----------


## anMa

Uiensoep uit blik
Bloemkool en aardappels gekookt en blinde vinken
Yoghurt banaan

----------


## christel1

spaghetti bolognaise

----------


## sietske763

dieetshake

----------


## swingmoeke

de ganse dag fruit

----------


## anMa

Chinese tomatensoep uit blik
Spruiten schouderkarbonades gesudderd met mosterdsausje
Aard.puree appelmoes zelfgemaakt
Vla en perzikschijfjes

----------


## jolanda27

Dat is iedere dag weer een verrassing. Hebben jullie nou nooit dat je denkt; Wat zullen we vandaag eens eten?  :Wink:

----------


## swingmoeke

gewoon koude schotel

----------


## sietske763

boerenkool

----------


## anMa

Spruitjes met spekjes in de wokpan met kipfiletje denk ik of n karbonaadje
Aard puree

----------


## Elisabeth9

ha,ha...och meiden wat eten jullie weer lekker...

de hele dag Kwark eten en Fruit.....Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :Stick Out Tongue:  ken ik niet tegen..
die taartdag van Sietske klinkt zalig... :Big Grin: 

Ja Jolanda, ik denk ook wel eens: Wat wordt het vandaag? maar ik kan van alles bedenken maar het komt er niet altijd van...

vd week at ik boerenkool met worst 2 dagen....een dagje kant en klaar voer, zaligggggggg dat was bieten met een speklapje en kleine krielaardappeltjes...
vrijdag: kwam de buurman en we begonnen met een Baco te drinken, daarna nog 1 en toen heb ik de frituurpan aangezet....franse frietjes met een crocet en appelmoes...jammie... :Wink: 

zaterdag: misschien wel brood....ik at net vast een chocoladekikker want die lachte naar mij en toen hap....weg was die.... :Big Grin: 

smakelijk allemaal....

ps: Heel veel Beterschap Christel, ik hoop dat ze goed voor je zorgen....Knuffel  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

hier maaltijvervangers.......moet in mn te klein gekochte jurkje passen, binnenkort....

elisa....heerlijk, bietjes met een speklapje.......ern dan nog veel uien erdoor!!!!!

----------


## Suske'52

Vndg ...buiten de deur gaan eten ...opening karnavalsjaar ... :Wink:  

gisteren - vol-au-vent met aard.puree  :Stick Out Tongue:  

des.- confituurtaart

----------


## anMa

Zelfgemaakte erwtensoep

----------


## sietske763

spaghetti

anMa...hoe gaat het met je gewicht???

----------


## jolanda27

Vandaag heb ik mij tegoed gedaan aan een pizza.  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

> spaghetti
> 
> anMa...hoe gaat het met je gewicht???


Hallo sietske
Bedankt dat je het vraagt
Het gaat wel goed
Vorige week toen ik ziek was was ik 1 1/2 kilo afgevallen van 61,5 naar 60
Nu ben ik weer 60,5
Laatste keer gewogen zaterdag jl.
Heb wel weer minifrietjes gegeten en toostje kaas op zondagavond maar geen bier meer eigenlijk lust ik dat alleen zomers.
Groetjes anMa

----------


## anMa

Verse tomatensoep en preistamppotje met kipdrumsticks en yoghurt

----------


## sietske763

> Hallo sietske
> Bedankt dat je het vraagt
> Het gaat wel goed
> Vorige week toen ik ziek was was ik 1 1/2 kilo afgevallen van 61,5 naar 60
> Nu ben ik weer 60,5
> Laatste keer gewogen zaterdag jl.
> Heb wel weer minifrietjes gegeten en toostje kaas op zondagavond maar geen bier meer eigenlijk lust ik dat alleen zomers.
> Groetjes anMa


je wilde toch naar de 60 kg.....of heb ik het mis.....

----------


## sietske763

heb net toch een raar menu gefabriceerd....
alles wat ik nog in huis had, heb ik door elkaar gegooid
nl; 2 kleuren paprika, 1 courgette, sperciebonen, paar krieltjes in de schil, 1 ei, stukjes kaas, kippensoep (als sausje) en 2 tartaartjes en een halve verse worst en veeeeeeel maggie...
het was toch echt heerlijk!
en heb nu dus gelukkig geen groente meer in huis die ik anders morgen moest weggooien.

maar ja het spreekwoord zegt; ""honger maakt rauwe bonen zoet""
dusik weet nu niet of ik geweldig creatief kan zijn in de keuken.....of dat het gewoon door een hongerige maag kwam die niet teveel kcal. mag hebben.......

----------


## jolanda27

@ Ha Sietske, creatief met groente. Nou, fijn toch dat het lekker gesmaakt heeft. En de koelkast leeg. Benieuwd wat je morgen fabriceert.  :Big Grin: 
Vanavond gegeten;
Tomaten-groentesoep
Gekookte aardappelen, spinazie en een gehaktbal
Vruchtenyoghurt  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

-Aardappelpuree- gestoomde vis met fijne groentjes 

-des.- Irisch koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

:Smile:  hier wordt niet meer gekookt /geeêten ???? kabeljauw- pasta - met mosterd/dragonsaus -prei/witloof  :Stick Out Tongue:  

des- chocolade /mûsli scones met boter ....en Italiaanse koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ja Suske...iedereen is op rantsoen!!!! hahahaha  :Stick Out Tongue:  de economie veranderd....ook de eetgewoontes....
wat leuk dat je lekker hebt gegeten ter opening van de Carnaval....een heugelijk feit dus!!!  :Big Grin:  toppie....

ik weet nog niet wat ik vanavond eet.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

vd week heb ik het volgende gegeten....Pizza, broodavond, Hutspot met rookworst, vanavond? ff zien... :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

vandaag erg slecht gegeten, verkeerde dingen, niet goed voor gewicht.....
maar wel heeeeeeeeeeel erg lekker. mo opnieuw beginnen.

----------


## sietske763

eiwit shakes en als avondeten, sla met tartaar

----------


## sietske763

milkshakes en een reusachtige zelfgebakken brood bol met veel granen en zonnebloempitten( met beleg)

----------


## sietske763

ik doe gewoon of ik gek ben en ga gewoon door........

----------


## christel1

Gisteren, vol au vent met frietjes, vandaag verse preistoemp met balletjes, en 't was lekker

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik heb vrijdag opgebakken hutspot gegeten samen met de buurman van boven en een rookworst erbij...ook nog chocoladepepernoten en gevulde speculaas....helppppppppppppp mijn darmen.....eigen schuld dikke bult, maar het was zaliggggggggggg, in januari maar beter opletten met al dat snoepgoed....ik durf nu niet op de weegschaal te staan....ik heb gewoon 2 kledingmaten broeken...handig hoor?  :Wink: 

zaterdag at ik kant en klare nasi met kipsate uit een zakje...pfffffffffff  :Embarrassment: 

vanavond (zondag) eet ik ????????? ff zien....

----------


## sietske763

voor de afwisseling maar weer shakes en sla met tartaar

----------


## jolanda27

Vanavond maak ik warme chocolademelk met slagroom. Traditie met Sinterklaasavond, met lekkere speculaas.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

kibbeling met saus

----------


## Suske'52

spaghetti met pikante saus ...wijntje ..
des- soesjes  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

zelfgebakken reuze broodbollen, en nu van 4 pakken meel,
heb ong 4 bollen per pak meel, gelukkig is het erg voedzaam, dus kan ik leven op bv 2 bollen per dag, als ik wil.
gister weer eens een (vr)eetdag gehad, van piza,s liters ijs en een grote taart voor 6 personen en had nog niet genoeg, toen nog maar een paar potten
appelmoles erbij in....
pffffffffffffffffffff wat werd ik naar van al die kleurstoffen en die suiker,
o ja, heb ook nog een pond kibbeling met saus op.
ben vandaag echt blij dat ik bijna niets mag hebben en ben nu in staat om een week niet te eten.
natuurlijk snappen jullie wel dat ik ff paar dagen niet op de weegschaal ga....

----------


## Suske'52

groentensoep .... :Stick Out Tongue:  met broodje 
des.- Irisch koffie 

morgen ....

frietjes - stoofpotje/ rundvlees 
des- javanais met Italiaanse koffie 

zondag ...


bij dochter uitgenodigt  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Laatste bericht v Suske...zalige lekkernijen en eten....ik mijmer....
7 december j.l. kwam ik zeer ongelukkig ten val en brak mijn pols....t/m vandaag heb ik kant en klaar voer/eten gekocht.. :Wink:  het is leuk om te ontdekken wat er zoal is, wat het kost, en of het eetbaar is en niet te zout....ik kreeg er wel schik in, tja je moet je toch aanpassen nietwaar?....zodra ik sterker met mijn rechterhand wordt ga ik weer wat koken...
ik weet niet wat ik vanavond ga eten....en wat gaan jullie eten? een beetje gezond waarschijnlijk naar al die Feest en Vreetdagen...ha,ha,....alles is zo lekker en de winkels lachen je toe met hun prachtige produkten....ik keek er naar en plop het lag al in mijn mandje....
ik lees wel wat jullie gaan eten....

een gezond 2013 gewenst.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo mannen en Vrouwen....wat gaan we allemaal etennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn?  :Big Grin:  nog lekkere tips van jullie?

ehhh ik at gisteren brood...vandaag hoop ik Spagetti te maken met ui/knoflook/mini tomaatjes/zo'n groen geval erdoor en spitskool....lekker vegetarisch, daarna een beetje chilisaus en mijn eenvoudige maaltijd is gereed....een oppepper die mij veel energie mag geven!!!  :Big Grin: 

Prettig weekend en smakelijk allemaal ....dit jaar....(grapje)

Groetjes....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Menu voor vandaag: Hutspot met gehaktbal of een kliekje wat nog in de koelkast ligt!!!  :Big Grin: 

ps: ik hoor het wel wanneer jullie weer trek krijgen en vertellen wat er gegeten wordt in de huiskamers of in de restauranten...toedelidoki....ik eet gewoon door...haha.. :Stick Out Tongue: 

fijn weekend!

----------


## sietske763

een hele grote zak borrelnootjes van DUYVIS (had ff zin om reclame te maken)
smaak;bacon/kaas
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
en dat zegt de weegschaal morgen ook!
maar ook dat kan door dat pilletje komen.........heerlijk als je pillen eet, die krijgen gewoon overal de schuld van!

----------


## sietske763

ergggggggggggggggggggg gezond, veel wokgroenten met kipfilet en zo door dehele dag heen een paar liter kefir

----------


## sietske763

een hele dikke pannekoek, zelf gebakken en verder een heleboel kefir drank

----------


## Neetje

Kogelbiefstuk, krieltjes en peen/doperwten ... alles bij de Lidl gekocht, dus we gaan even testen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Sietske en Neetje....Leuk.....gezellig met zijn 3 tjes digitaal eten....Jippie.... :Smile: 

Ehh gisteren at ik brood....
vandaag: gekookte aardappelen met gekookte witlof en een runderhamburger.... :Smile: 

smakelijk...och jammie doe nootjes...wat is Kefir Sietske?...

hoe was de test proeverij Neetje...het klonk lekker en gezond!! goed zo.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Neetje

Dat was heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel erg lekkerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr liefie

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gisteren (maandag) at ik een kant en klare maaltijd....rode kool/aard/hacheevlees...joghurt met cruesli en een scheutje vit c.. :Stick Out Tongue: 

ja...ik begrijp het..iedereen is druk met zijn eigen sores...

Liefsssss  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi....ja Christel...jij hebt zalig gekookt las ik op het afreageerhoekje...haha...ik genoot van je verhaaltje..dank lieverd.. :Smile: 

ik at gister ( dinsdag) een kant en klare slagers gehaktbal, champignons erbij gemaakt en gekookte aardappelen en ceasar Salade...het smaakte goed!!!  :Smile: 

fijne dag...de zon schijnt, ik geniet ervan...maar het is "wel" guur buiten...brrrr goed inpakken.... :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Vandaag weten we het nog niet, eergisteren pasta bolognaise, gisteren steak, verse belgische frieten (de beste van de wereld), sla, tomaten, peperroomsaus, dus vandaag zal het iets gezond worden zoals mijn dochter zegt, niet dat de rest ongezond was hoor, 't was in ieder geval heel lekker  :Cool:

----------


## anMa

Witlof met ham en kaas op een bodem van aardappelpuree met mosterd
Lekker 25 min in oven 200 o. 
Recept uit allerhande van een tijdje geleden maar erg lekker en goedkoop

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gisteren at ik Spagetti....met een ui/knoflook/gourget/spitskool/en spekkies erdoor heen, het moest op, dus heb ik het er maar doorheen gesodemieterd, en de paprika at ik uit het vuistje het laaste stukje... :Stick Out Tongue:  anders ging die er door......dat laatste doe ik niet weer ( spekjes) want het is lekkerder zonder dat laatste maar ik wilde dat proberen...

vandaag: ehhhhh weet ik nog niet....

Christel: natuurlijk is jou eten heerlijk... :Wink:  smakelijk meid....

----------


## christel1

Gisteren was het vers gemaakte appelmoes met gekookte aardappelen en chipolata worst en heb de overschot meegenomen naar mijn ventje, hij had er ook zin in dus krijgt hij dat deze avond, ik ga een gezonde boterham eten :-)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gisteren at ik mijn overgebleven spagetti van een dag ervoor...ik had namelijk voor 2 dagen gemaakt dat leek mij makkelijk...als dessert (Mona) griesmeelpudding met slagroom...ochhhhhhhhhhhhhh zo zalig... :Wink: 

vanavond wordt het "misschien" gekookte aard met spruitjes en een stukje vlees...

Fijne dag....

ps: je kookt lekker Christelletje..liefssssssssss  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Frietjes met stoofvlees
Ik zag op tv hoe ze dat maakten 
Heel anders als ik het normaal maak
Maar het lijkt me lekkerder dus ga t proberen
Als toetje yoghurt met banaan

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: heyyyyyy dat klinkt bijzonder zeg....friet met stoofvlees, leuk dat je dat uitprobeert...ben benieuwd hoe het gegaan is met je nieuwe recept, als het lekker is wil ik het graag horen van jou als dat mag... :Stick Out Tongue: 

gisteren ( vrijdag) at ik gekookte aardappelen met rabarber en een gehaktbal met champignons... :Smile: 

vandaag weet ik dat meestal op het einde vd dag....

----------


## anMa

Het stoofvlees was erg lekker maar ik heb t gemaakt volgens een recept van you tube
Er stond een compleet filmpje op met onderschrift 
Heel gemakkelijk en erg lekker zal ns kijken of ik t nog kan vinden

Ga naar you tube en type 
Het Ultieme Draadjesvlees
Ingestuurd door hofleverancier dan zie het filmpje

Doe ik tegenwoordig vaker zoek n recept op you tube en dan zie ik gelijk hoe het gemaakt wordt

----------


## Gabi

Ik ga morgen patat met kip en sla eten en vandaag brood

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Hartelijk dank...ik kijk bijna nooit op you tube...ik ga proberen het te zoeken...!!!  :Big Grin: 

Gabi: Klinkt lekker hoor Gabi...smikkel maar lekker...dagggggggggg  :Big Grin: 

Gister (zaterdag) at ik wat vreemd...ik had Bhody uitgelaten en voelde mij plotseling behoorlijk beverig... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik heb gauw een bakkie koffie gemaakt uit zo'n machine, en een kanokoek erbij...later al staande een plak worst naar binnen gewerkt toen ik Bhody te eten gaf, en nog veel later 2 bruine bolletjes met roomboter, met kaas, en hagelslag, en toen kwam ik helemaal bij...hahahahaha...ehhh ach gebeurd wel vaker maar het is een rotgevoel maar het eten smaakte prima.... :Wink:  vanavond (zondag) maar iets warms eten....doegie

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth, dat klinkt als een hypo. Je bloedsuiker is dan waarschijnlijk te laag. Dit kun je voorkomen door een paar boterhammen te eten. Had dit vroeger ook vaker als ik druk bezig was. Ik ben toen bij de koffie een paar boterhammen gaan eten. Daarna heb ik het niet meer gehad. Kan het zijn dat je s'ochtends niet eet voor je Bhody uitlaat?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi JO, 's morgens laat ik eerst Bhody uit en daarna gaan wij eten, dit ivm mijn medicijnen...
de aanval kwam 's avonds na het uitlaten...ik begrijp wat je zegt en ben het helemaal met je eens... :Smile:  dank je..ik zal proberen om wat fatsoenlijker te gaan eten, maar ja dat heb je als je alleen woont, dan eet je soms wat slordiger....

Zondag at ik dan eindelijk: gekookte aardappelen met spruiten en een hamburger....

maandag: ik "denk" gekookte aardappelen en spercibonen en een hamburger....ja er zaten 2 stuks in de verpakking... :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Gisteren chinees bij schoonmama die was jarig met de hele familie
Vandaag maak ik kippensoep en zuurkool met speklapje yoghurt

----------


## anMa

Kippensoep van gisteren
Spinazie wokken met ui knof en paprika geel kabeljauwfilets met botersaus aard.puree
Vla geel/bruin

----------


## Elisabeth9

Geen idee.... :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

> Geen idee....


Bacon & Eggs , snel klaar ...redelijk wat caloriën..die je dan weer bij het "v..... " kan verbranden !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## anMa

Spaghetti

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zaterdag: kant en klare Nasi met kip in satesaus....ik heb "gesmuld"  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Zondag: Ehhhh gezond, even kijken in de koelkast....

----------


## anMa

Zondag zelf kip soep gemaakt sla met tomaat en komkommer feta kaas en uitje gesnipperd erdoorheen aard gekookt
Gehaktballetjes met ui gebakken vla en yoghurt
Vandaag maandag restje soep groene dunne boontjes en kipfiletje gebakken aard gekookt bitterkoekjes pudding mona

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa lekker ANMA....ik heb ook die bitterkoekjes pudding gekocht van M.... :Big Grin:  zaliggggggggggg

Zondag at ik : kant en klare andyviestamppot met een slagersgehaktbal.... :Big Grin: 

vandaag eet ik: hoor je morgen.....

----------


## anMa

Griekse gyros 
en fruitsalade banaan ananas witte druif

----------


## lunae

Vanmiddag was het spaghetti bolognese, om 16u was het een bananen eclaire met een grote tas cafe machiato. En zometeen is het een boterham met hesp en kaas met daarop een gebakken ei en dan daarop tomatensaus, een eigen creatie, lekker en easy

----------


## anMa

Verse kip soep
Witte bonen aardapp gekookt en kipkarbonades
Ananas blokjes yoghurt

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister ( woensdag) kant en klare andyviestamppot met een gebakken kipburger...

Vandaag: gekookte aardappelen met wortelen en witte kabeljauw die ik laat sudderen in water met boter en peper en zout... :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Stoofvlees met frieten :-)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: ach wat lekker .... :Stick Out Tongue:  het water loopt mij al in den mond...

Vandaag eet ik spercibonen met gekookte aardappelen en een gehaktbal... :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Gisteren niet zo lekker gegeten 
Ik wist niet wat ik moest gaan koken wat niet vaak gebeurt
Had ik chinese tomatensoep uit blikje van unos was wel lekker

Prei gekookt en aard gekookt maar de kant en klaar rundergehakballetjes van AH 
Die waren eigenlijk vies heel compact en een beetje taai smaakte ook echt .... kant en klaar
Beetje pudding wat nog over was van gister... wel lekker

Vandaag uiensoep bloemkool en een slavinkje aard puree en yoghurt banaan

----------


## anMa

*kip uit de oven en frietjes*

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bedankt AnMa: klinkt goed wat hierboven staat...kip uit de oven met pattattekes....jammie... :Wink: 
en die prei vindt ik ook smaakvol, gezond!!! toppie...
geen idee voor vandaag????  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Neetje

Brinta of soep of pasta, als het maar vloeibaar of zacht is wegens tandarts

----------


## Elisabeth9

ach ja Neetje dat is ellendig...of vla of zachte bonbons...Sterkte  :Smile:  of warm eten pureren, maar ik begrijp het...hopenlijk kun je weer snel wat vast voedsel eten...voorzichtig maar....

Ik wilde zaterdag wortelen eten en had ze gekookt...nadat ik ze gekookt had zat er een vreemde geur aan, en na een hapje geproefd te hebben, moet ik het weggooien.getver.....toen een blikje erwten en wortelen opengetrokken en verwarmd....wit stuk kabeljauwmoot laten sudderen in water met boter en wat zout en ik at er gekookte aardappelen bij...Vla als toetje... :Wink: 
vandaag? geen idee....misschien wel gebakken aardappelen met iets erbij.... :EEK!:

----------


## anMa

Rijst met chicken tonight zoetzuur

----------


## Neetje

Soppen met brood in de championnensoep

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neetje: goed zo, er komt al meer smaak op jou bordje....sterkte maar weer!!!!  :Big Grin: 

Zondag: Spagetti met groenten zoals, ui, knoflook, paprika, gourget, spitskool...tot slot nog een druppeltje ketjap en chilisaus en nog wat hele fijne parmazaanse kaas erover.... :Embarrassment:  ik had geen zin in vlees...

vandaag?????

----------


## anMa

Groentesoep
Broccoli schouderkarbonades aard.gekookt
Yoghurt

----------


## Neetje

Heb nog wat soep over en aangezien ik nog niet kan kauwen ---> soep met brood maar weer lol en stracchiatella yoghurt als toet

(post 501 namens mij, magische grens)

Eet smakelijk

----------


## anMa

Restje groentesoep spruitjes gehaktbal met uitje erbij bakken aard gekookt appelmoes vla met yoghurt

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister (woensdag) gebakken aardappelen plus broccoli...ik houd er niet zo van (broccoli) maar een buurman verderop gaf het aan mij en ja...dan zeg je geen "neen"  :Stick Out Tongue:  lief bedoeld....als toetje joghurt met vla.....

donderdag: restanten/kliekjes... :Wink:  goed zo Neetje en AnMa....hahaha...jullie hebben de 500 al gepasseerd goed toch?  :Wink:  "IK" doe ook mijn best...dagggggggggggg

----------


## anMa

Uiensoep ga ik of zelf maken lijkt me niet zo moeilijk en broccoli en kabeljauwfiletje met boter sudderen tomaat erbij uitje erbij in de koekenpan
Aardappels gekookt 
Gele vla en n banaan

----------


## Elisabeth9

Klinkt zalig AnMa...jammie...sterkte met schoonpapa en met je kies....daggggggg  :Smile: 

vanavond kies ik voor kapucijnders wat ik vd week gemaakt hebt...voedzaam dus.... :Wink:

----------


## anMa

De soep was bijna gelukt er stond in het recept n beetje suiker erbij als de uien bakken ik heb er teveel in gedaan...jammer en ook ipv provencaalse kruiden die ik niet had heb ik italiaanse kruiden gebruikt dat kon wel maar ook weer net teveel erin gedaan 
Dus dat weet ik dan voor de vlg keer
Maar op zich was die soep niet slecht beter dan die uit blikjes die ik dan uit luiheid vaak koop

Vandaag twijfel ik ham kaas witlof schotel
of erwtjes puree en viscuisine mozarrella .?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve AnMa: Knap hoor dat je de soep zelf maakt en het is "echt" niet lui als je blikvoer koopt...hahahahaha..je bent toch ook wel eens moe en dan is het gemakkelijk om een blik te openen en met een sierlijke handbeweging stort/deponeer je het in een pannetje....hahahaha..goed zo...
teveel suiker suiker en andere interessante kruiden...maarrrrrrrrrrr de beste koks doen het zo...eerst wat verknallen en daarna zalig gaan koken...Super....je "durft" tenminste.... :Wink: 

Ehhh wat ga ik eten eigenlijk....ik dacht aan een gekookte aardappel met gemengde sla en eieren....en als toetje boerenvla met appeltaart erin verwerkt dat zit in een 1 persoonsbakje...ff uitproberen, het zag er lekker uit.... :Big Grin:  nu eerst maar eens Bhody uitlaten...
dag meiden....hihi ...keukenprinsessen.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

kippenwok met allerlei groentjes, rijst of krielaardappeltjes (in de oven), ja vers he. Morgen weet ik het nog niet, misschien steak, frietjes met een sausje, bearnaise, of champignonroomsaus maar toch wel iets lekker :-)

----------


## Elisabeth9

He lekker Christel....klinkt allebei goed.... :Wink: 

Vandaag eet ik: Stampot rauwe Andyvie....met gehaktballetjes of een stukje rookworst... :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Gisteren met de iPad erbij gekookt 
Nasi goreng van kok lonny. Het was niet moeilijk en heel erg lekker geworden
Dan kijk ik naar t filpje op you tube en zet t telkens stop waar ik dan bezig ben en weer aan als ik wil weten hoe t verder moet
Wel grappig kookles van de iPad

Vandaag kipdrumsticks braden en erwtjes en aardappel puree

----------


## christel1

Steak, champignonsaus en aardappelnootjes in de frietuurketel gebakken dus. En daarna eventjes naar mijn ex schoonzus om es bij te praten se. Dan heb ik ook iets aan mijn zondag en aan mijn nieuwe wagen want eens dochter werkt dan zit ik weer thuis dus.

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Wat creatief wat jij doet met de i pod...ik heb er allemaal weinig verstand van die dingen...Kok Lonny...een schatje...dag keukenprinses...tof hoor....daggggggggg  :Wink: 

Christel: Steak heb ik al lang niet meer gegeten...lekker...geniet maar van je auto....als "jij" het hebt betaald zou ik er ook maar van genieten...ik ging vroeger gewoon op de fiets, maar ja dit zijn andere tijden he, kinderen krijgen al bijna een mobiele mee als ze geboren zijn...hahahahaha...sterkte voor je dochter, ik hoop dat ze gauw weer ander werk mag krijgen... :Smile:  sterkte met je eigen gezondheid...

ps: ik weet nog niet wat ik eet "vandaag"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Witte bonen in tomaten saus. En een braadworstje erbij met aardappels gekookt
Zal wel weer n banaan zijn of n appeltje als toetje

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister ...stamppot andyvie en joghurt met cruesli....

vandaag: gekookte aardappelen met wortelen en een gestoofd stukje witte kabeljauwfilet uit de vriezer... :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Zuurkoolstamppot met runderrookworst heb nog jus in de vriezer
Gele vla

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister: Toscaans plat brood, lijkt op pizza...een halfje, daarna joghurt, later nog wat paaseieren en voor het slapen gaan chips met uiensmaak...moest even... :Stick Out Tongue: 

vandaag: wortelen/aard/gestoofde kabeljauw hetzelfde als 19/3  :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Vond de runderrookworst niet lekker voortaan toch maar liever de gewone gelderse rookworst kopen
Gisteren had ik macaroni gemaakt was weer lekker
Vandaag
Blik champignonsoep ( heb ik nog nooit zelf gemaakt) 
Erwtjes aard puree erwtjes en viscuisine
Yoghurt banaan

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: goodmorning...koop maar lekker weer de Gelderse rookworst, die lust ik ook!!!  :Big Grin: 

ik weet nog niet wat ik vandaag eet...misschien wel alle etensresten uit de koelkast of stamppot zuurkool met worst... :Embarrassment:  prettige dag.....

----------


## anMa

Kip braadstomen dat is zo lekker dacht eerst dat zal wel niks zijn maar toch proberen 
En het is echt heeel lekker vooral die met de provencaalse kruiden en vooral heel makkelijk en je oven blijft zo mooi schoon :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

En frietjes van aviko frideal
En mijn eigen toetje yoghurt met banaan

Morgen chinees bestellen dagje ff nie koken :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Smakelijk....klinkt goed kip braadstomen...ik kook over het algemeen alleen nog maar voor mijzelf dus dan houd ik het simpel....dan ga je niet dat soort dingen doen, maar gezond eten is belangrijk dus ik doe al beter mijn best... :Wink: 

chinees eten is altijd lekker, dat verdien je om een dagje niet te koken....smikkel ze...

----------


## anMa

Snel soepje met potje bouillon en verse groenten en blikje balletjes
Hutspot en schouderkarbonades vla

----------


## anMa

Heb geen chinees gegeten toch maar naar de winkel gegaan en worteltjes en potje erwtjes en appelmoes 
Tomatensoep blik met blikje balletjes
Gehakt braadstoom met champignons en uitje en kipdrumsticks braden aard gekookt en pudding van m o n a
Toch zelf gekookt

----------


## Elisabeth9

oke AnMa: ook prima toch?  :Stick Out Tongue:  de chinees loopt niet weg en plotseling veranderen is leuk...hahahahaha..

ik at gisteren (woensdag) gemengde veldsla met rucola, radijs, gele paprika met een dressing erover en gekookte aardappelen met een slagersgehaktbal... bruine met gele vla als toetje..... :Wink: 

vanavond eet ik zuurkool.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Tomatensoep blik met balletjes uit blik
Bloemkool en aard gekookt met gebraden kipfilet
Vla yoghurt

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag eet ik gekookte aardappelen met specibonen en ??? moet ik even voor in de vriezer kijken.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Janneke

Macaroni met groentjes en tomatenpuree. Lekker simpel  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag eet ik? eerst de winkel maar eens bezoeken en kijken waar ik zin in heb... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Giteren (donderdag) at ik een kapucijnderschotel...

----------


## anMa

Beschuit en kippenbouillon .....buikklachten ....en glaasje ranja

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: ach ik heb het gelezen...sterkte ermee lieverd...hopenlijk ben je er gauw vanaf zodat je weer vaster voedsel kunt eten... :Embarrassment: 

Vrijdag: ik begon met paaseitje te eten en later op de avond kapucijnders, er was nog wat over...daarna een rijstentoetje...

Zaterdag: ik probeer vanavond gezond te koken...vertel ik later...smakelijk... :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zaterdag at ik : Rijst oftewel nasi zelf gemaakt met kippenblokjes etc...

voor vandaag Zondag: wordt het gekookte aardappelen/spercibonen/hamburger  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

gisteren koud/warm buffet (bruiloft dochter)en vandaag vanalles en nog wat maar t heeft geen naam.

----------


## Janneke

Zojuist besloten: Rode kool, aardappelen en speklapje!  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Janneke: heerlijke maaltijd....

zondag werd het bij mij brood, maar vandaag (maandag) eet ik wat er staat bij zondag... :Wink: 

Sietske: Bruiloft dochter? hey dat nieuws horen wij graag natuurlijk...Proficiat...Liefssss :Cool:

----------


## Janneke

Triest weer vandaag, dus wellicht voor de laatste keer voor de zomer een stampotje! Ik denk dat we maar voor de boerenkool stampot gaan  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

jammie Boerenkool Janneke, maar sommige stamppotjes kun je het hele jaar wel door etenen dan denk ik aan stampot rauwe andyvie... :Smile: 

Ik eet nasi met een schaaltje rucola sla met tomaatjes en wat dressing erover.... :Embarrassment: 
verder niemand trek?  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ik ga met fam. naar luxe restaurant een 4 gangen menu wegwerken

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Heerlijk en gezellig met je familie, een 4 gangen diner vindt ik al behoorlijk uitgebreid..je hebt vast lekker gesmuld... :Stick Out Tongue: 

ik heb brood gegeten op een avond vd week, en gisteren een kliekje van alles...

vanavond (vrijdag) geen idee... :Big Grin: .

----------


## Janneke

Vanavond macaroni...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Weer Nasi met Sla.... :Wink:  onverwachts bezoek, dus een Baco drinken  :Stick Out Tongue:  en dan pas tegen 20.30 uur eten, dus gemakkelijk!  :Stick Out Tongue:  omdat het al zo laat is...

----------


## anMa

Sietske. Van harte gefeliciteerd met de bruiloft van je dochter wat mooi zo n byzondere dag
En meestal dan ook nog een heel lekker diner 

Deze week lichte kost gegeten vooral kippensoep 
Maar vandaag ga ik lekker weer frietjes maken met kip braadstoom uit de oven das zo lekker
Morgen spaghette met tomaten champ saus
Vla en yoghurt als toetje

Ook at ik deze week weer voor t eerst aardbeien. Maar eigenlijk moeten ze nog wat zoeter zijn

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zondag at ik kant en klaar eten... een cesar Salade, zo'n maaltijdbak... :Wink:

----------


## Marleen

Couscous!  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

IK heb een ovenschotel gemaakt, zaligggggggggggg.... :Wink: 

Op de bodem van de schaal leg je een zak aardappelschijfjes, daarna snijd ik een halve gourchet? (zo'n groen ding) in stukjes en gooi deze erover heen, daarna nog een bak met champignons in plakjes, daarover heen een zak spekjes, en wat kleine tomaatjes...vervolgens pak ik een pot Aardappel anders (verschillende smaken) ik neem iets met tuinkruiden en knoflook...en deze verdeel ik er over heen met een spatel...het laatste gedeelte uit de pot daar doe ik een beetje melk in en dan omschudden en deze ook er over heen doen...met de spatel wederom voorzichtig alles goed uitstrijken...daarna paneermeel over de hele handel en dan stop ik de schaal 30 minuten in een voorverwarmde oven! ik dek de schaal niet af met iets... :Embarrassment: 
ik eet er een beetje appelmoes bij, en ikzelf doe een beetje chilisaus op mijn bord want dat vindt ik lekker...

Eet smakelijk allemaal....vandaag eet ik????? geen idee... :Wink:  fijne dag..

----------


## anMa

Wat een lekker recept elisabeth maar op welke stand zet je de oven dan .?
Ga t ook ns maken 
Gisteren aten wij
Zelf gemaakte tomatensoep diepvries spinazie van ah en gekookte aardappels met braadstoom gehaktballen met uitje en champignons. Yoghurt met n banaan zo lekker was dat die gehaktballen
Vandaag nasi met hamreepjes en garnalen recept van24 kitchen rudolf van veen

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: ja wat een goede vraag...ik dacht er aan toen ik het bericht eruit deed... :Embarrassment:  oven voorverwarmen en zorgen dat het op 200 graden komt te staan...voor oude ovens is dat stand 4 1/2 a 5...dat potje aardappel anders koop ik in de supermarkt..tuinkruiden met knoflook meen ik, en elke keer doe ik het weer een pietsje anders...leuk om te maken, en vrij snel klaar...dan een half uur de oven in en klaar is kees...ik heb een hele oude oven, maar toen heb ik een thermometer voor de oven gekocht bij Blokker dan kun je precies de stand in de gaten houden...succes ermee als je het een keer gaat proberen...ik hoor dan wel een keertje hoe het smaakte...ik doe het in een grote glazen ovenschaal....

ach jij kookt toch ook weer lekker!!! verrukkelijk....fijn weekend...Groetjes... :Smile: 

Gisteravond (vrijdag) at ik kant en klaar eten...nasi met satésaus met wat kippenblokjes erin...je moet ze zoeken, maar het smaakte prima! vanavond eet ik? verrassing.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Marleen

Tomatensoep en een Griekse maaltijdsalade.

----------


## anMa

Groentesoep 
Spitskoolstamp met gehaktballetje met uitje erbij bakken
Vla of vanille yoghurt

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik eet veel kant en klaar eten momenteel ivm drukte omtrent mijn tante...elke dag ga ik naar het ziekenhuis, doe 's avonds weer een verslag naar alle familieleden en ben dan 's avonds steevast "hondsmoe"  :Wink:  

ik las gisteren op het menu bij mijn tante...Procureurlapje met aardappelpuree en snijbonen...het zag er heerlijk uit...samen zorgen we ervoor dat ze haar bord met enige hulp van mij leeg eet...top... :Embarrassment: 

smakelijk...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gisteren at ik kant en klaar....Nasi met kip (beetje) in Sate saus....

niemand eet meer?  :Stick Out Tongue:  fijne zondag...

----------


## anMa

Groentensoep zelf maken
Aard gekookt diepvries spinazie en rundvlees
Vanille yoghurt

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag gegeten: Slagersgehaktbal kant en klaar, bieten uit een potje en gekookte aardappelen...dessert: bakje aarbeien.... :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Zelfgemaakte uiensoep
Sla met tomaten en komkommer en uitje erdoor
Slavinken en aardappelpuree
Yoghurt en stukje meloen

----------


## Elisabeth9

gister at ik: een stuk zoete meloen, een gehaktbal, en een mona toetje als dessert...het was te warm, ik had geen puf om te koken...

vandaag? geen idee.... :Smile:

----------


## helmpie

Lekker makkelijk vandaag, broodje frikadel :-)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Klinkt goed Helmpje...dat smaakt altijd verrukkelijk... :Smile: 

Gisteren at ik Bami kant en klaar, ik heb er wel een eitje bij gebakken......zelf koken smaakt mij beter maar als je moe bent is dat een heel goed alternatief!!!  :Embarrassment: 
vandaag (zondag) weet ik nog niet...dag AnMa....

----------


## anMa

Gisteren lekker chinees besteld geen kookzin
Vandaag maak ik makkelijke groentesoep
Water 2 blokjes rundbouillon soepgroenten vers en blikje balletjes en wat vermicelli
Bruine bonen of erwtjes appelmoes en aard koken
Hamlapjes uitje knoflook lekker sudderen 
Gele vla

----------


## Suske'52

loempia's- kippenboutjes-rijst- met zoetzure saus veel groentjes ...v.h..huis 

bij de koffie ...Brusselse wafels met aardbeien .... vh.huis ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Och wat eten jullie lekker AnMa en Suske...zaliggggggggggg

Gisteren ging ik BBQ bij familie... :Embarrassment:  we vierden dat de zoon van mijn overleden broer was geslaagd!  :Cool:  het was gezellig...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Niemand eet meer of zit aan de crackers...

ik was gisteren zo laat dat het eten wat minder werd....een karbonade gebakken met gekookte andijvie en wat appelmoes....yoghurt als toetje met cruesli en wat vitaminen siroop er door heen... :Embarrassment: 

vandaag weet ik het nog niet wat er op mijn bordje komt te liggen, mijn progamma voor vandaag is gewijzigd...ik ga eind vd middag met mijn andere 2 zussen naar mijn tante haar huis toe waar ze opgebaard ligt om haar gedag te zeggen in huiselijke sfeer....ik heb een mooi boeketje namens ons laten maken en nu zit ik achter de pc om wat te schrijven... :EEK!: ....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Iedereen gegeten zonder dit te melden? oeps....geen tijd? of geen zin? hindert niet, dan doe ik nog een rondje oke?  :Stick Out Tongue:  woehaaaaaaaaaaaaaa allemaal vakantie, of zitten jullie met de voetjes thuis in het plastic voetenbakje thuis? hahahahaha...

ik at gisteravond gekookte aardappelen, rundervink, spercibonen en appelmoes....'s avonds een reep chocolade, dat moest even!  :Wink:  fijn weekend vrienden...Liefs

----------


## anMa

Hallo
Ja het was erg druk veel verjaardagen en andere zaken om te regelen een broer die plots in het ziekenhuis lag enz.
Huisdieren verzorgen van vakantiegangers enz...
Maar vandaag eten we roerbakmie en bakje sate van mora
Morgen onze zelfgeplukte en gekweekte tuinbonen met eigen aardappeltjes en groentensoepje vooraf en citroenvla na
Das trouwens erg lekker ter afwisseling citroenvla
Groetjes en fijne zomerdagen aan kedereen
Weten jullie trouwens hoe je zelf lekker komkommer in het zuur maakt?
Ik krijg nooit de goede smaak altijd net iets te zuur of te flauw ofzo...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey AnMa, dat klinkt lekker...tuinbonen uit eigen tuin....citroenvla als dessert...heerlijk zou ik zeggen, lekker fris...

komkommer: ik moet ergens een recept hebben liggen maar waar? ik maak soms de komkommer met de kaasschaaf fijn, en dan wat zout overheen strooien....een nachtje laten inwerken of wat uurtjes....daarna goed laten uitlekken en dan op smaak maken met wat azijn, peper? en wat schepjes suiker, en door elkaar heen mengen....ik zal het eerdaags eens uitproberen, even zien hoe dat smaakt!!! lekker in het vocht laten zitten en dan opeten met aardappelen, andere groente zoals sla etc....
eet smakelijk....

vanavond eet ik? geen idee, misschien wel wat huzarensalade met tomaatjes en paprika...lekker makkelijk omdat het bloedheet is.... :Cool:  prettige avond...
Groetjes....

----------


## anMa

Verse kippensoep met selderij uit onze tuin
En ja de tuinbonen moeten op de slavink en aard koken
Citroenvla die moet ook op
Morgen frietjes met biefstukje misschien komkom sla dat weet ik nog niet
Als t zo warm is is soep toch wel lekker

----------


## sietske763

Ben nog steeds aan het lijnen dus heb een komkommer gegeten

----------


## anMa

Groentensoep
Sla uit eigen tuin met komkommer ook uit eigen tuin met uitje erdoor ook uit...
Hamlapje met knoflook en ui
Gekookte aard ook uit ...
Vanille yoghurt

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vanavond eet ik? oeps geen idee eigenlijk...ehh krielaardappeltjes in de schil gekookt, plus een kipburger en wat groente uit een blikje gaat het worden... :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Spaghetti met bertolli saus en gehakt erdoor
Yoghurt met banaan plakjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: och heerlijk spaghetti, I Love It.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Gister at ik Gekookte krieltjes in de schil, spercibonen, en een hamburger, en een soepkom yoghurt...

vandaag weet ik nog niet.... :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

Hoi Elisabeth ... 
...............*vandaag weet ik nog niet....*
heb je daar het recept van ?????? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Raimun: Jaaaaaaaaaaaa als je alleen eet dan mag het wat anders worden...ha,ha,...gister werd tomatensoep met balletjes uit blik, en 2 boterhammen...en 's nachts smeerkaas op toast....jammie ik was een film aan het kijken...

vandaag? verrassing... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Gebakken ei met tomaten en ui op brood
En n banaan

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vegetarische Spaghetti gemaakt...ik was zo hondsmoe dat ik 's avonds dat gekookt had...zo te merken voor wel 2 a die portie's...ha,ha,...handig....ik fruit eerst de uien in de olie, dan doe ik er de aubergine in stukjes bij, dan de paprika, in een andere pan laat ik een bakje champignons pruttelen in de boter/olie dan is de spaghetti gekookt a dente en dan hussel ik de hele boel door elkaar heen en op het laatst nog een grote vleestomaat in stukjes gesneden...dan op mijn bordje leggen met wat chilisaus erop en eventeel wat geraspte kaaspoeder...dit alles geeft mij weer wat energie terug na een hele drukke dag... :Wink: 

dag Allemaal...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister at ik hetzelfde,...vandaag maar eens wat anders eten...ik denk aan gekookte aardappelen in de schil, wortelen en een stukje gekookte vis  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Elisabet die spahetti klinkt erg lekker en gezond een dagje zonder vlees dan is dit toch n goed idee
Vandaag eten mijn mannetje en ik een bakje nasi uit de diepvries met gebakken eitje en komkommerschijfjes
en tomaatschijfjes en bakje balletje met saus van mora

----------


## anMa

Groentensoep
Spinazie schouderkarbonades aard gekookt
Yoghurt

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik was even een paar dagen afwezig....

gister (zaterdag) at ik broccoli, een hele stronk, ik houd er niet van maar het schijnt gezond te zijn!!! en ik at er een rundervink bij....

vandaag Zondag: eet ik Nasi....ik had een tijd geleden zoveel gemaakt dat ik het dan invries....och wat handig!!!

----------


## anMa

Verse kippensoep met prei ui en selderij
Gek aardappels. Broccoli gehaktbal met uitjerbij gebakken
Yoghurt en vla zonder banaan die was overrijp en dan krig ik daar hoofdpijn van als ik die eet dus weggegooid

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik snap niet dat ik af en toe nog kook voor mijzelf....

gister werd het gekookte aard. rode kool uit een blikje en een tartaartje...
yoghurt met cruesli....

AnMa: ik eet ook geen overrijpe bananen...en toch schijnen ze heel gezond te zijn heb ik van horen zeggen, zelfs mijn tante zei het, elke dag 1 had ze het over...nou dat lijkt mij iets teveel, dus ik probeer een appel te eten, maar ik ben geen fruiteter.... :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Ja van bananen wordt je volgens mij ook dik???
Maar sinds ik elke dag n halve banaan eet voel ik mij wel goed maar t stopt ook dus uitkijken als ik weer ns moeilijk kan
Tja. Zo heb je bij elk voor n nadeel of was t andersom :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## anMa

Vandaag komen de kinderen eten na het werk
Chinese tomatensoep uit blikjes van ah die is echt lekker. De zakken unox niet die zijn te zuur ik denk to much azijn
Gekookte aardappels. Die maken ze zelf bijna nooit 
Sla met komkommer en tomaten met uitje erdoor spercieboontjes appelmoes
Kipdrumsticks braden
En vla yoghurt of n puddinkje naar keuze
Lijkt wel n restaurNt hier haha

----------


## jolanda27

@ Anma, ha,ha, dat klinkt goed allemaal. Altijd leuk om je kinderen te verwennen. 
Veel plezier vandaag.
@ Elisabeth, ik snap het wel. Kant en klaar eten ben je op een gegeven moment ook beu, én is niet erg gezond. Maar goed ik begrijp wat je bedoelt.  :Wink: 
Vandaag doe ik het makkelijk, manlief vergadert, dus heb ik het rijk alleen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: wat een zegen als er kinderen zijn die je kunt verwennen met je kookkunsten...bedankt voor de tip..Chinese Tomatensoep van Appie lijkt mij lekker, ik zal het gaan proberen....wat had je een lekker menu voor je gezin....heerlijk... :Wink: 

Jolanda: groot gelijk...even een dagje zelf invullen wat je eet...al zou je maar een tosti eten...geniet er van...fijne dag girls... :Wink: 

Vandaag eet ik krielaardappeltjes in de schil, tartaartje, sla of spercibonen.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gisteravond (zaterdag) at ik zelfgemaakte tomatensoep met balletjes die een vriendin aan de voordeur had gehangen...zo liefffffffffff..

zondag: ik zal iets gezonds koken, dat vertel ik nog.... :Smile:  fijne zondag...

----------


## anMa

Uiensoep. Onze uienoogst is nu binnen
Spinazie dit keer diepvries moet ook op aard gekookt en braadworst erbij
Toetje kant en klaar vanille

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Zalige maaltijd....

ik at gisteren kant en klaar (Lasagna)  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik was te gehaast en daardoor smaakte mij het niet...
vandaag: hopelijk gezond!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vegetarische spaghetti met veel groenten en champignons... :Embarrassment:  Zaliggggggggg goed als je futloos bent....geen sausen en vlees he?

----------


## anMa

Nasi van gisteren vers gemaakt en lekker veel zodat ik vandaag alleen maar hoef te magnetronnen en eitje erbij bakken

----------


## anMa

Chinese tomatensoep van ah
Bloemkool gek aardappels ribkarbonade
Vla en yoghurt banaan aardbeien

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gisteren Spaghetti, ik had nog een groot portie over...heerlijk.... :Big Grin: 

vandaag zaterdag weet ik nog niet...ik denk aan aardappelen in de schil gekookt met wortelen en vis?  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

zaterdag at ik nogal apart....ik begon met gebakken aardappeltjes maar het was een klein portie....
 :Stick Out Tongue:  daarna at ik poffertjes met roomboter en stroop....mijn buik en darmen protesteren dus vanavond eet ik "gezond" ik den k het maaltje als hierboven omschreven...

Gezellige zondag...ik liep in de stromende regen Bhody uit te laten, maar dan nu zit ik aan een lekker ontbijtje...cracker met smeerworst en een beschuitje met kaas en een mok koffie...jammie...

----------


## anMa

Gisteren friet met gebraden kip
De frietpan begon verdacht te roken er kwam rook uit die er nooit uitkomt en aan de achterkant het thermo knopje ging niet meer uit
Dus voor er brand uitbrak heb ik de stekker eruit getrokken
Een portie kon nog in het vet gebakken worden
De rest heb ik in olijfolie in de koekenpan gebakken ze werden wel n beetje donker maar waren nog goed te eten ga n nieuwe pan kopen vlg week
Vandaag tomatensoep uit vriezer erwtjes gehaktbal gek aardappels en vla

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: nou nou meid, fik in de frituurpan, heel verstandig dat je de stekker eruit trok...de rook was het begin van een kortsluiting!!! wegdonderen en fijn een mooie andere frituurpan kopen....succes ermee, je zei het zelf al....

patatjes en kip klinkt verrukkelijk.... :Big Grin:  je eet weer lekker zo te lezen.....

ik at zondag dan eindelijk mijn aard in de schil, plus wortelen en gekookte witte kabeljauw vis... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik was tevreden....

maandag: zometeen een kant en klare maaltijd...rode kool, hachee, en aardappelpuree...zojuist heb ik een portie poffertjes gegeten dat smaakte ook goed.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Weer eens uiensoep die moeten op zijn er nog heel veel
Kan weer ns hachee gaan maken als t weer zo blijft
Broccoli en gehaktbal met uitje aard gekookt tartaartje erbij
Vla banaan

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik weet het nog niet, maar het moet gezond zijn....dus gekookte aardappelen en misschien sla er bij, er ligt nog een volle krop zachte sla in het groenten vak plus een komkommer en ik zal zo vlees uit de vriezer halen, dus een gezond maaltje...

AnMa...klinkt weer zalig... :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Griekse gyros nog n keertje voor het zomerse weer echt voorbij is en we weer aan de spruitjes gaan :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Och klinkt verrukkelijk AnMa....Gyros...ik eet dat eigenlijk nooit in mijn uppie, ik mis vast iets... :Wink: 

ik at heel anders dan ik dacht want ik kreeg onverwachts bezoek, maar ik besloot toch nog tegen 20.00 uur wat te maken...aardappelpuree plus doperwten met worteltjes en een vers filetlapje gebakken, dus het werd toch nog een eenvoudige makkelijke maaltijd!  :Smile:  vandaag? surprise....

----------


## anMa

Oss staartsoep
Andijvie gek aardappels en gehaktbal met uitjes erbij gebraden
Yoghurt banaan

----------


## anMa

Mosselen met sausjes en stokbrood en ijsbergsalade
Ijsje met chocolade eromheen

----------


## anMa

Gisteren frietjes met braadstoom kip drumsticks en aardbeien als toetje
Vandaag bami met ketjapkip zelf verse groenten enkipfilet en de rest uit n doosje van Kno....
Heb nog ijsjes die op moeten dus dat wordt het toetje dan

----------


## Luuss0404

Klinkt allemaal lekker anMa  :Big Grin: 

Gister lekker quiche gehad met spinazie en kaas.
Vandaag gezellig kaas fondue met allerlei groenten, fruit, stokbrood en salades.

----------


## Suske'52

He luuss...wij hadden gisteren ook kaasschotel...met fruit/ noten /wijntje .... :Stick Out Tongue:  

Vandaag ....aardappel -snijboontjes-steak 

des./ Hasseltse koffie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Groentensoep
Witte bonen in tomatensoep
Aard gekookt en ribkarbonades
Vla yoghurt

----------


## anMa

Weet nog niet wat het wordt
Drukke dag dus ga waarschijnlijk maar wat bestellen vandaag of bordje soep met boterham ook niet verkeerd hoor

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gisteren gekookte witlof met aardappelpuree en een tartaartje...

Vandaag: ik denk Chili Con Carne.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Eet ze allemaal...Hmm jullie hebben weer lekker gesmikkeld lees ik hierboven... :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Blikje goulashsoep van un..

Spruitjes gekookteaard misschien puree als ze erg afkoken
Entrecote
Yoghurt met baanaan en peer

----------


## Elisabeth9

gister (vrijdag) at ik: aardappelpuree....terwijl ik dit schrijf hoor ik een prachtig nummer van Gilbert O Sullivan...ik heb zin om de volumeknop om te draaien maar dan moet ik van mijn stoel af, dus dat doe ik niet...lalalalalalalalala...ik geniet vd muziek....ik swing op de stoel en de energie vloeit door mijn aderen, "DAT doet "MUZIEK" met je...hahahahahaha  :Wink: 

ehhh puree met mais, en een tartaartje...als dessert: joghurt met vla en een banaantje erin...jammie...

vandaag? geen idee... :Stick Out Tongue:  fijne dag allen....

----------


## anMa

Erwtensoep zelf gemaakt en pannenkoek en viennetta ijstaart met slagroom
Eigenlijk geen weer voor maar wel lekker

----------


## Elisabeth9

Heerlijk AnMa:  :Embarrassment:  IJs eten mag altijd.... :Wink: 

Gister (maandag) at ik : gekookte aardappelen met een hamburger en spruiten....

vandaag? ff zien.....

----------


## anMa

Gisteren verse kippensoep
Snijboontjes gekookte aardappels en braadstoom gehaktballen met ui en champignons
Yoghurt met vruchtensalade. Peer kiwi banaan

----------


## anMa

Vandaag penne met tomaten basilicumsaus paprika erdoor en ui
Parmesaan kaas erop en yoghurt banaan

----------


## Elisabeth9

lekker AnMa......jammie.....

ik eet vanavond...pandan rijst met ragout en kant en klare sla met komkommer en radijs en tomaatjes.... :Smile:  eet smakelijk....

----------


## HanneD

Ik heb sinds kort besloten, door diverse redenen, besloten om vegetariër te worden. Het is een hele verademing. Het is vooral leuk vele nieuwe gerechten te ontdekken, en veel nieuwe smaken. Vrijdag ga ik voor het eerst een gericht maken op basis van Quorn, het zou goed zijn als vervanger voor vlees, of dat beweren ze hier toch: Quorn als vleesvervanger. Ik heb nog vele gerechten ontvangen via vrienden die reeds lang vegetariër zijn. Hebben jullie een voorkeur voor een bepaald vegetarisch gerecht?

----------


## anMa

Verse groentensoep
Haricots vers gekookte aardappels en schouderkarbonade met mosterdsausje
Gele vla

----------


## anMa

Hallo hanne D
Als je vegetarisch gaat eten let dan goed op wat je eet ter vervanging van vlees maar dat zul je vast wel weten
Zelf was ik ooi vegetarisch gaan eten met als gevold dat ik n jaar later een spuiten kuurtje moest met ijzer 
Bloedarmoede en tekort aan vit b
De arts zei dat het voor mij niet goed was om dat te doen
Groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

allereerst wat heb ik gegeten Maandagavond, de dag van de enorme storm die over Nederland, Belgie en andere landen trok...

Zuurkool met jus...een beetje kaal maar dat hindert niet... :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

HanneD...succes met je besluit om vegetarier te worden...aangezien elk lichaam anders is en reageert sluit ik mij aan bij AnMa...wees voorzichtig en let op wat je eet....niet betuttelend bedoeld hoor... :Stick Out Tongue: 
aangezien ik een enorm tekort aan vit D had vroeg de dokter of ik wel vlees at....ehhh heel weinig, en nu probeer ik dat iets meer te eten plus vitaminenpillen...ook bepaald vegetarisch vlees vindt ik wel lekker, en dat blijf ik regelmatig eten....antwoord op je vraag: nee ik heb geen speciaal recept of voorkeur, maar spagetti zonder vlees vindt ik heel erg lekker...ik doe er wel veel groenten door en wat kaaspoeder als topping  :Embarrassment:  als je een keer een fijn recept hebt dan hoor ik dat tezijnertijd wel...ik sta er open voor...

dag Anma en HanneD....eet smakelijk en gezond!!! woehaaaaaaaaaaa hoor wie dat zegt...(ikke) prettige dag , groetjes van Elisa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dinsdag: gekookte wortelen en aardappelen en een stukje koolvisfilet... :Embarrassment:  eet smakelijk...

woensdag: zuurkool met? dat laatste moet ik nog kopen... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## anMa

Frietjes met kip in de braadzak das zo lekker
En banaantje toe zoals vaak met of zonder yoghurt

----------


## anMa

Ossestaartsoep spinazie gekookte aardappels schnitzel en vanilleyoghurt

----------


## Elisabeth9

Aha AnMa: dat klinkt heerlijk spinazie....erg gezond ook!!!  :Embarrassment:  dag kersverse oma AnMa...hihi....mooi....

ik at gisteravond spagetti zonder vlees....met uien, knoflook, spitskool, paprika, en een bakje champignons...dan doe ik er tot slot nog een tikkie ketjap op en een beetje chilisaus uit de fles nadat ik het op mijn bordje heb gedaan....en dan eet ik heel smakelijk mijn spagetti op met lepel en vork....de spagetti moet wel heel blijven, dus ik beleef smaak goed!!  :Big Grin: 

zondag: weet ik nog niet.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Gisteren heeft onze oudste dochter voor ons gekookt
Maggi noedels met groenten en kip heel erg lekker want er zat veel groente in 
Vandaag kippensoep uit diepvries die ik nog had
Worteltjes of hutspot met gehaktbal met uitjes braden
Vla en yoghurt banaan

----------


## anMa

Hoi elisabeth 
Nu heb ik je recept opgeschreven van de spahetti met groenten klinkt zo goed dat ik t denk ik woensdag ga maken
Groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey AnMa....Leuk...soms doe ik er nog kaaspoeder op, en als ik geen spitskool koop dan komt er een aubergine in...de champignons doe ik in een aparte koekenpan met boter...de rest in een wok, ik gooi er olie in, en dan bak ik de uien en daarna doe ik er teentjes knoflook in die ik uitpers en daarna de paprika, de spitskool en als ik tomaten heb doe ik die als laatst erbij.....dan alles bij elkaar plus de spagetti die ik kort kook...minuut of 7.....daarna op mijn bordje plus nog wat chilisaus etc...succes ermee als je het binnenkort gaat maken...daggggggggg  :Big Grin: 

vanavond kook ik? geen idee want ik moet Bhody ophalen bij de dierenarts, en dan eet ik waarschijnlijk na die tijd als ik nog puf heb....ik zie het wel, ik heb genoeg gezond eten voor vandaag in huis...ik denk aan gekookte aardappelen met andyvie en stukjes vegetarisch vlees dat ik afbak in de koekenpan...als dessert...vla met yoghurt.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Dan hoop ik dat je hondje weer snel opgeknapt is na de ingreep
Niet schrikken als die nog een beetje waggelt.
Vandaag tomatensoep blikje ah
Bloemkool en gehaktbal van gisteren met gebakken uitje
Vla of yoghurt banaan

----------


## Elisabeth9

Pandan rijst met ragout en Rucolasla met radijs en komkommer en sherry tomaatjes....was heerlijk gisteravond.... :Wink: 

AnMa: wat vreselijk waggelen en wat was hij suf en ongelukkig...hmm lekker bloemkool en gehaktbal...fijne dag, sterkte met je gezondheid!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Gisteren niet gekookt ik heb kopje kipbouillon en beschuit en yoghurt op 
De anderen hebben eten besteld 
Vandaag maak ik chinese roerbakmie met mora balletjes in saus en yoghurt met n mandarijntje na

----------


## saneke

ik heb patatjes met bloemkool en simpelweg worst, hmmmmmmmm supper lekker die boerenkost!! smakelijk.

----------


## anMa

Gisteren spitskoolstampotje met ribkarbonaadje
Vandaag spaghetti met tomatensaus en kaasrasp

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oke girls...wat hebben jullie lekker gesmikkeld....

ik at woensdag: Aardappelpuree met broccoli en een filetlapje....bekertje chocolademousse als dessert... :Embarrassment: 

vandaag? geen idee

----------


## anMa

Oss staartsoepje van unox in zak vind ik heel lekker
Erwtjes en aardappelpuree gebakken kabeljauwfilet en vanille yoghurt

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vrijdag at ik zelf gebakken friten met een frikandel en appelmoes...heerlijk op zijn tijd!!! ik heb gesmikkeld...

Vandaag (zaterdag) maar iets gezond denk ik zo!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## saneke

ik heb mijn gezinnetje eens getrakteerd op lekkere scampi's met verse curry saus en stokbrood ( vingertjes aflikken)
er ontbrak enkel noch een flesje wijn  :Confused: 

en morgen staat op het menu: kalfsrolade met diverse groentjes, en patatten en als dessert? :Stick Out Tongue:  vanillepudding hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Elisabeth9

Morge Saneke.....Zo jij hebt je gezin verwend...lief hoor en mooi om te doen toch? hoeveel kinderen heb jij als ik vragen mag?  :Wink: 
scampi's zijn dat garnalen? ik eet zoiets nooit....misschien moet je dat leren eten..het klinkt gezond...stokbrood en wijn lust ik wel!!! hahahahaha...en voor zondag eten jullie ook lekker...goed zo...

Ik at zaterdag: rucolasla met paprika en een filetlapje met witte bonen in tomatensaus...een maaltijd die ik zeer snel kan maken..als toetje - gele vla met joghurt....

zondag: ? gekookte aardappelen met wortelen en een stukje koolvisfilet... :Embarrassment:  Eet smakelijk...

----------


## anMa

Friet met n frikandel en knakworstje
Gisteren chinees had niet gekookt want ik hád fijn de hele middag het kleintje op schoot en lekker getroeteld met hem

----------


## saneke

hey hey elisabeth9,
ja hoor mag je zeker vragen.ik heb 2 kinderen. 2 jongens 1ne van 18j en 1tje van 5j.
je zal wel schrikken van het leeftijdsverschil maar het was een miraceltje vertel ik noch wel eens.ik heb,
2 speciale kinderen waar ik niet zonder kan en zei niet zonder mij. bovendien gelukkig getrouwd met een schat van een man echt waar! veel benijden mijn leven.maar ik zeg altijd geluk gewenst voor een ander? geeft jezelf geluk.

elisabeth9, scampi's zijn lekker gezond maar gewoon suuper lekker je kan ze kopen in de aldi of lidl ( ben lidl en aldi jopperke hihihi) elders kan natuurlijk ook maar zal duurder zijn, in aldi gepelde scampi kostprijs +-6 euro dacht ik bakken in de pan niet heel erg lang, bechamelsausje maken curry poeder vermengen en klaar opdienen kan met stokbrood rijst of frietjes, amai voel me al een echte chinees hahaha als wij eens chinees bestellen vragen zei steeds met rijst of frietjes  :Wink: 
bwa wij eten rééel gezond maar een caloriebommetje mag altijd.... genieten moet je doen trouwens.
hmm wat jij gegeten hebt klinkt smakelijk! krijg al haast honger.
en de vla met yogurt?? smullen maar. groetjes en fijn weekeind hoor.tot hoors.

----------


## anMa

Heb toch maar gekookt
Tomatensoep spruitjes kipdrumsticks aard gekookt
Yoghurtvanille vla

Vandaag
Kerriesoep uit blik
Bruine bonen appelmoes en slavink met aard puree
Vla of yoghurt

----------


## saneke

klinkt niet slecht hoor,

druk werk dagje gehad vandaag en vlugjes gebakken eitjes gemaakt met spekblokjes.
ok ni veel maar sava!

----------


## anMa

Boerenkoolstamppot met schouderkarbonades
Gele vla

----------


## Suske'52

spinaziestomp/en brochette .

des-perentaart  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## saneke

patatjes met gemenge groentjes waaronder, bloemkool,gourgettes,wortellen,ui,broccoli en stoofvlles. geen dessert eieren waren op .... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dinsdag: Gebakken krieltjes met gekookte wortelen en een slavink....joghurt en vla als toetje met een vers 1/2 banaantje erin, de rest is voor vandaag!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Woensdag....moet ik nog over nadenken...

Saneke: Mooi gezin...dat is kostbaar meid! 

AnMa: Ach lekker genoten van je kleinzoon...top  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Chicken tonight met rijst en bakje yoghurt

----------


## saneke

vandaag word het spageti, 
als dessert lekkere appalcake.

----------


## anMa

Spinazie en Tartaartje gek aardappels
Yoghurt banaan

----------


## Elisabeth9

Woensdag: 2 Broodjes gegeten waarvan 1 met hagelslag en 1 met een doorgebakken ei...en een grote bak vla met joghurt en de andere helft van mijn banaan erdoor heen.. :Wink:  ..'s avonds laat? sorry....ehh toastjes met huzarenslade...

----------


## saneke

onbeschaamd om te zeggen dat ik het overschotje van mijn gemaakte spagetie van gisteren heb opgegeten laaange werkdag vandaag gehad....

----------


## anMa

Andijviestamppot met viscuisine en vanille yoghurt banaan erbij

----------


## saneke

wortelpuree met vissticks.

----------


## anMa

Gebakken aard schijfjes sla en boontjes gehaktbal en kipdrumsticks appelmoes
Viennetta 
De kinderen komen eten

----------


## anMa

Champignonsoep en wat over is van gisteren kip en boontjes dus appelmoes
En vla

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi Powergirls..hihi  :Stick Out Tongue:  beetje gemakkelijk eten mag toch? Zaterdag at ik kant en klare nasi met varkenssaté.... :Big Grin: 

Zondag: gekookte aardappelen met gekookte andyvie en hamburgers...dessert: vaillepudding met saus en slagroom..zaligggggggg  :Wink: 
vandaag? restanten uit de koeling....

----------


## saneke

ik heb beetje gezondigd........ zondag (op familie bezoek) frietjes en vleesjes en al de caloriebommetjes die erbij horen..............

vandaag heb ik de stevige kost gemaakt.......... patatjes met spruitjes......... eronder champignons eronder spekjes en... rookworst.

dit eet je best na een zwaar dagje kikker je helemaal van op

----------


## Elisabeth9

gisteren at ik kant en klare rijst ....gewoon gemakkelijk, maar als ik het zelf maak smaakt beter!  :Wink: 

vandaag? ff zien....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister gekookte aardappelen met bloemkool en een schouderkarbonade....vla met slagroom als toetje... :Embarrassment: 

vandaag: hmmm eens even de vriezer inspecteren.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Vandaag friet met kipnuggets en frikadellen
Gisteren boerenkool met sausijsje en yoghurt banaan
Morgen spinazie en karbonade vla
Vrijdag erwtjes en kabeljjauwfilet gebakkken met yoghurt en banaan
Zaterdag erwtensoep en pannekoeken kant en klare dan wel
Zondag weet nog niet....

----------


## saneke

vandaag pasta gemeng met spinazie en vers gekookte kip en room.
dessert : vanillepudding met overschot van pasta onder vanillepudding gemengd.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik ga van die gekrulde pasta maken met gehakt, groenten en kruiden....heerlijk... :Stick Out Tongue:  smakelijk allemaal...

----------


## Raimun

Alle chocolademannetjes..speculaas ... mandarijntjes..enz. achtergelaten door Sinterklaas ..
ook nog enkele wortelen ,in alle haast door Zwarte Piet vergeten ...

Dessert : 
Hasseltse jenever ..om dit zaakje te verteren.. en...ook als aanloop naar de volgende feesten natuurlijk  :Cool: 
...voorbereiding is alles hé .. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Donderwetter Raimun.....jij bent goed bedeeld door de Goedheiligman...hahahahaha...zalig he? en je spoelt het weg met de jenever....okidoki, dat is dus gelijk antivries voor de auto. :Stick Out Tongue: ..hahahahaha...prettige dag, groetjes....

Ik eet "vandaag" pasta....gisteren werd het brood!  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Gisteren kippensoep gemaakt met veel selderij erin en 
Witte bonen schnitseltje en aard gekookt yoghurt met vla erdoor
Vandaag eten we de rest van de soep en zuurkool met hamlapjes knoflook ui lekker sudderen en yoghurt met banaan

----------


## anMa

Woensdag eten we chicken tonight zoetzuur met rijst

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag eet ik gekookte witlof en gekookte aardappelen met een tartaartje  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Op 1 e kerstdag aten we
Garnalencocktail kippensoep kalkoen aardapp kroketjes en spruitje appelmoes zelfgemaakt aard puree ijstaart slagroom en koffie met bonbons 
Op 2 e kerstdag alles wat er over was van de vorige dag en een appelflap
Vrijdag andijviestamp met n sausijsje yoghurt
Vandaag maak ik rijst rijst met kipfilet en groenten ketjapsausje erover

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wat ik vanavond ga eten dat weet ik nog niet precies, maar ik wil jullie gedag zeggen die dit lezen...

ik heb nog spruiten en aardappelen kan ik koken of eet ik vegetarisch spagetti...ook zaliggggggg  :Embarrassment:  groeten

----------


## anMa

Groentensoep
Zuurkoolstamppot met kipdrumsticks
Yoghurt

----------


## Elisabeth9

klinkt lekker AnMa....vandaag eet ik ????? gister werd het spagetti.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Kippensoep over van gisteren
Spruitjes van eigen tuin. Aard rundvlees
Yoghurt banaan peer

----------


## Elisabeth9

Al 2 dagen brood gegeten...tijd voor wat warms vanavond?  :Wink:  vandaag maar eens de supermarkt bezoeken en wat lekkers en gezonds uitzoeken... :Embarrassment:  en spruitjes heb ik ook nog....een heerlijke groente....fijne dag...

----------


## anMa

Toch geen brooddieet he?
Goed eten hoor elisabeth het gaat kouder worden zeggen ze maar of het echt waar is?...
Vandaag eten wij groentensoep. Van potje bouillon met verse soepgroenten en balletjes van U..x
Broccoli. Slavinken aard puree en yoghurt banaan
Morgen heb ik nog erwtensoep van U..x en n boterham erbij

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Nee vooral geen brooddieet, dat kennen we allemaal wel he? haha...nee ik was te moe 's avonds en als je dan geen partner hebt die je met een hongerige blik aankijkt  :Stick Out Tongue:  dan ben je zelf dus de baas in de keuken, dus toen gekozen voor wat gemakkelijks, en gisteravond ook..ik was gewoon te moe maar verder alles oke!!! gister (vrijdag) at ik kant en klaar voer uit de supermarkt....Bami met kip in satésaus...het smaakte mij niet echt lekker maar ik had wat binnen... :Stick Out Tongue:  vanavond "moet" ik van mijzelf koken...dat hoor je morgen....

als je voor man en kinderen kookt dan zou ik ook bijna altijd koken!!! dankbaar en leuk werk voor meerdere mensen...
lekker die soep AnMa...zal ik eerdaags ook eens maken...per slot van rekening heb ik vroeger in een ziekenhuis gekookt met koks voor de mensen/personeel en patienten....en dan bedoel ik normale gewone kost/eten... :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Elisabeth
Die soep met n potje bouillon maak ik omdat die snel klaar is en toch lekker
Merk ik toch dat ik s zomers meer doe in de keuken dan in de winter
Weet niet waar t aan ligt toch wat luier denk ik s winters
Hang ook meer voor de tv deze maanden
Ga denk ik roerbaknoedels maken van maggi
Dat heeft mn dochter ns gemaakt voor ons en t was lekker ga zo ff kijken in de winkel

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oke AnMa...klinkt goed...noedelsssssssssssssss....vanavond eet ik stamppot hutspot met rookworst.... :Wink: 

Zomers lijkt alles beter te gaan en hebben we meer energie denk je niet?  :Wink:  Groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister at ik (zaterdag) soep uit blik en bruine bollen.....ik was tevreden,...... :Embarrassment: 

Zondag: gekookte aardappelen met spruiten en een vegetarische burger...vla met joghurt als toetje... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Kippensoep zelf maken
Tuinbonen wel uit n potje ga toch binnenkort de diepvries eens proberen
Aardapp gekookt en ribkarbonade
Yoghurt met n kiwi

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lekker ANMA... :Embarrassment:  ik at gisteren een snelle hap dwz...aard.puree uit pakje plus sla met tomaatjes en een kipburger....

vandaag? ff zien....

----------


## anMa

Droge beschuit thee en bouillon en n banaan appelsapje

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: dat klinkt als een maaltijd voor iemand die ziek is en geen voedsel kan verdragen....offfffffff gewoon omdat je dat lekker vindt? sterkte dame....

Gisteren (donderdag) at ik gekookte aardappelen met wortelen en een koolvisje die lag te sudderen in een beetje boter met water en wat zout...daarna heb ik heerlijk gesmuld...Bhody mijn hondje was wat ziek dus daar kookte ik witte rijst voor en gekookte kip.... :Wink: 
zojuist een paar brokjes gegeven en eens zien of dat binnen blijft in zijn lichaam...

----------


## anMa

Ja ook hondjes voelen zich soms niet zo lekker arm beesje
Beterschap
Zelf ben ik weer wat opgeknapt
Gisteren gingen we bij vrienden eten die hadden ons uitgenodigd
Het was gezellig
Een soepje had ik echt trek in maar de mosselen heb ik maar overgeslagen en de garnalen ook want ik was pas weer beter dat durfde ik niet maar n broodje en n lekker puddinkje ging er wel in 
Voornamelijk om de gezelligheid was ik blij dat ik toch ging
Groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister (dinsdag) at ik Bihoensoep uit een blikje en een bruin bolletje...bij mijn vriendin later die een Hartinfarct heeft gekregen hebben we samen een taartje gegeten...( Op het Leven )  :Wink: 
vanavond eet ik: iets gemakkelijks denk ik want ik heb een drukke middag...

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: vergeet ik te zeggen...heel verstandig dat je geen vis at en of die mosselen, knap dat je er nog aan tafel zat...als je net ziek bent geweest en je knapt iets op dan zou je er toch een beetje misselijk van worden...brrrrrrrrrrrrr maar gelukkig was er een lekker toetje...en leuk met elkaar zijn is gezellig...daggggggggggg

----------


## anMa

Ja het was zo lief om ons uit te nodigen dat ik het ondankbaar vond om nee te zeggen 
Gelukkig begrepen ze dat ik niet zoveel at dat het niet aan t eten lag maar aan mij
Mijn man heeft heeft heerlijk van alles genoten ook belangrijk toch
Gisteren bloemkool met gehaktbal en aardappeltjes yoghurt banaan
Vandaag erwtjes worteltjes appelmoes kipdrumsticks aardappels en
Yoghurt met fruit

----------


## Elisabeth9

Aha...goed zo AnMa...ik hoop dat je weer hersteld bent en dat het eten goed gaat....
Bloemkool klinkt verrukkelijk, ik houd er ook zo van...lekker...gezond dame...als je alleen eet zoals ik dan wordt je soms wat makkelijker in dat soort zaken...gisteren at ik kant en klare nasi, maar ik heb er wel een bordje met gemengde sla bij gegeten met fetakaas, zoete puntpaprika (zalig) en wat dressing....

vandaag: hmmm iets gezonds koken.... :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Ja Elisabeth zo schijnen spruitjes gezonder te zijn dan 'n sinaasappel meet vit c maar je moet er maar van houden 
Toevallig lust ik ze graag
Vandaag maak ik roerbak mie
Gisteren friet gebakken met sla en entrecote
Toen ik uit bed kwam rook ik t nog misschien toch n ait fryerr kopen bakt met hete lucht ipv olie
Maar of t dan ook lekker is? Das de vraag
Groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: roerbakmie klinkt goed, ik ken het niet...spruiten vindt ik lekker...de geur die blijft hangen daar is best wel een oplossing voor, het betreft de keuken toch? ikzelf doe dan een schaaltje met witte goedkope natuurazijn van de aldi of wie dan ook in een glazen schaaltje en laat dat een paar dagen staan, net zolang als nodig is.( heb ik gedaan toen ik oliebollen bakte in december) zowel in de keuken als in de kamer een bakje/vlaschaaltje van glas neerzetten..op tv hoorde ik laatst dat iemand / persoon / wat wasverzachter in een pannetje deed en dat zachtjes even liet pruttelen en dan laten staan... :Stick Out Tongue:  het proberen waard toch?

zaterdag: gekookte aardappelen met rode kool en een slavink...
zondag: pandan rijst met ragout en sla met lekkers....
Groeten en een fijne dag AnMa en anderen.... :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Kipgroente soep van gisteren
Spruitjes of broccoli met 
vis tomaat en uit in boter sudderen
Aardappelen
Vla banaan

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: wat vindt jij van mijn tips??????  :Stick Out Tongue:  hierboven.....

Gister (donderdag) at ik schouderkarbonade, gekookte wortelen en aardappelen....
vandaag? geen idee, er is genoeg in de koeling....creatief zijn dus.... :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Goeie tips Elisabeth maar mijn man lust absoluut geen rode kool dus niet gekookt 
Heb zelfs gehoord dat konijnen er dood van gaan van rode kool slecht voor hun nieren
Maar rijst met ragout das lekkere
Maak ook geregeld iets met rijst
Vandaag friet met kip citroen rozemarijn in de oven
Morgen bestel ik iets denk ik kan ik fijn tv kijken naar de olympisch spelen 
Vind het erg mooi die sneeuwbalden vooral omdat we hier geen winter hebben dit jaar
Groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi AnMa: nog genoten van de Winterspelen?....

ik bedoelde met tips "niet" de rode kool, hahahahaha, maar het verhaaltje erbij op 3 februari.....een schaaltje witte natuurazijn plaatsen als je een baklucht of iets anders wil laten verdwijnen...gewoon een paar dagen laten staan....

vanavond maak ik een ovenschotel en de buurman die boven woont heb ik uitgenodigd...hij kreeg vorig jaar een herseninfarct...hij heeft een zware dag zo te zien...samen even eten en wat praten...eet smakelijk.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Heel mooi hoor de spelen maar wel wat weinig van de andere sporten gezien nl schaatsen heel veel 
Vond jammer dat de rest zo weinig aan bod kwam
Vandaag eet ik tomaten soep zelf gemaakt en bloemkool met n gehaktballetje en vla of yoghurt met banaan slagroom

----------


## Elisabeth9

ha die AnMa: fijn dat je toch genoten hebt van het schaatsen....geweldig toch? eerlijk gezegd heb ik er niet veel van meegekregen, maar heb later nog wel iets gezien en natuurlijk het afscheid...een prachtige show....wauw....en "NU" hebben de landen allemaal weer onenigheid, wat een "spel" he? pffffffffffffffff  :Stick Out Tongue: 

eigengemaakte tomatensoep lijkt mij heerlijk, stuur maar een pannetje op naar mij, ha,ha,....denkbeeldig dan he? bloemkool lust ik graag...heerlijk menu dame....

Vanavond eet ik? even zien, ik kan meerdere keuze 's maken, dat vertel ik de volgende keer....doegieeeeeee
mooie dag gewenst....Lieve groeten van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Waarschijnlijk een zelfgemaakt slaatje, de weegschaal geeft 5 kg verschil aan met dezelfde periode vorig jaar dus daar moet ik iets gaan aan doen. Ik zit nu wel in de menopauze en dan kom je als vrouw al makkelijker aan maar mijn snoeptand zal er ook wel voor iets tussen gezeten hebben deze winter en ook de voetoperaties van vorig jaar waardoor ik minder mobiel geweest ben in de zomer. Dus.... kijken naar de voedingswaarden in mijn eten en dat komt wel terug goed, samen met stoppen met roken is het wel geen ideale combinatie maar het moet op doktersbevel (stoppen met roken he), dus we zullen wel zien wat het geeft. Momenteel kan ik wel niet gaan fietsen of wandelen, mijn knie vliegt er bijna uit, dus maandag eens naar de huisarts wandelen en zien of ik een RX en MRI kan vastkrijgen voor mijn domme knie. Verder gaat alles redelijk goed.

----------


## Elisabeth9

ha die Christel.....En wat eet je dan vandaag? hahahahaha  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Je doet het goed, en snoepen houd ik momenteel ook heel erg van....sterkte met het stoppen van roken dat is en blijft een moeilijke zaak...wat een ellende van je knie...Hou je haaks lieverd... :Smile:

----------


## anMa

O ja elisabet de tips. Das nog even vergeten te zeggen van een citroen in de koelkast leggen (doorgesneden dan) had ik al wel gehoord maar dat in de magnetron of oven kan dan ook toch ga ik nos doen bedankt
Gisteren at ik tomatensoep die ik dag ervoor had gemaakt en friet met 2 kroketten
Ik had opgepast op m'n kleinzoon en dus niet veel zin meer om te koken
Vandaag tuinboontjes met aard puree en nschnitsel 
Morgen weet nog niet
Misschien wel n broodje met ei ui tomaat gebakken erbij
Simpel dus

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: och heerlijk schnitzel....zaliggggggggggggggg als je druk bent dan is het fijn om af en toe eens makkelijk te eten toch? gelijk heb je...

ff dit: we begrijpen elkaar niet goed....jij schreef over de geuren die zo lang na bleven hangen, daarop stelde ik voor dat je dan witte azijn in schaaltjes kunt doen en deze ergens neerplaatsen, maar ik spreek "NIET"  :Stick Out Tongue:  over in de koelkast zetten of magnetron!!! 
een doorgesneden citroen klinkt beter in de koelkast!!! bedankt..

ik at gisteren het restant van de ovenschotel...daarna gele en bruine vla al toetje...jammie....
fijne zondag nog....dagggggggggggg

vanavond (zondag) wordt het een slavink en gebakken aardappeltjes met sla.... :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Kippensoep bouillon uit potje met soepgroenten
Witte bonen aard schouderkarbonade
Yoghurt vla

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gisteren (woensdag) gekookte witlof en een hamburger....als toetje vanillepudding met rode saus...zaliggggggggggg :Stick Out Tongue: 

vandaag? weet ik nog niet...gezond en matig....eet smakelijk...dag AnMa...het wordt prachtig weer 18 a 20 graden hoor ik op de radio..wauw....alleen today...hihi....roetsjjjjjjjjjjj en weg ben ik...daggg lieve groet... :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Ossenstaartsoep
Bloemkool gek aard slavink
Yoghurt banaan

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vrijdag: Wortelen en aardappelen en een hamburger....pudding toe... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zaterdag: .......Brood.....niet zo'n trek..

Zondag: gebakken kipfilet in ketjapsaus plus rijst of aardappelen en spercibonen...toetje: kwark met aarbeien van een speciaal merk...Heerlijk.. :Stick Out Tongue:  machtig lekker  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  smakelijk....

----------


## anMa

Zaterdag friet met entrecote en appelmoes 
Zondag. Chin Tom soep biertjes met ui spekgladde aard gekookt en vla

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: wat heb jij zaliggggggggggggggg gegeten wijffie... :Wink:  toppie.....

trouwens mij eten was ook heerlijk  :Wink:  vandaag eet ik ? effe over nadenken..... :Embarrassment:  hoor je morgen...fijne dag...liefs van Elisa

----------


## anMa

Kippensoep zelfgemaakte met veel selderie en n ui
Erwtjes worteltjes van H.K appelmoes ook van H.K
Kipdrumsticks gek aard
Vla

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lekker AnMa......ik at maandag hetzelfde als zondag!!! dat was tenminste kant en klaar want ik had weinig energie.... :Wink: 

Vandaag weet ik nog niet...

----------


## anMa

Kippensoep van gisteren
Witlof aard gek en gehaktballetje 
Yoghurt banaan mijn favoriete toetje

----------


## anMa

Nasi goreng met garnalen
Yoghurt en aardbeien ik hoop dat ze al eetbaar zijn

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gisteren at ik kliekjes....(woensdag) ik was gastvrouw bij ABN AMRO voor oudgedienden en 's avonds ben ik dan zooooooooooo moe dat ik niet meer ga koken....ook was ik nog helemaal niet fit maar dat komt door de antibiotica....toen de stadsarcheoloog kwam een mooie spreker en de lichten gingen uit, gingen mijn ogen af en toe dicht...oeps...kon er niets aan doen...hahahaha...wel erg leuk....dus ene prakkie 's avonds...

Vanavond: donderdag....ehhh gekookte andijvie en aardappelen en een stukje vlees wat ik al gebraden heb en uit de vriezer kan pakken....sucadelapje... :Embarrassment:  

AnMa: Nasi Goreng met garnalen....je lijkt wel een spaanse dame....het was vast erg lekker...dag lief mens... :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Het wordt n kliekjes gemakkelijk dag
Tomatensoepje van unox en restje nasi met n gebakken eitje erbij

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zaterdag werd het Fushilli...mijn zusje kwam meeeten dus heb ik een pan vol gemaakt voor 4 personen..ff wat in de vriezer, handig hoor en het smaakte verrukkelijk....hihi... :Big Grin: 

Vanavond: ( zondag) ik denk aan een Wienerschnitzel met wortelen....bakje joghurt als toetje

gezellige zondag voor die dit leest... :Cool:

----------


## anMa

Zou t echt niet weten
Misschien tuinboontjes met spekgladde en yoghurt
Maar gisteren at ik lekker met m'n mannetje bij de Chinees 
Dus ben ik nu gelijk verpest want wat is nu tuinbonen spek als je vergelijkt met lekkere kip ananas en rijst ijsje koffie
Groetjes

----------


## anMa

Oh die iPad die verandert de woorden telkens speklapje dus

----------


## Elisabeth9

Potdikke AnMa toch ....hahahahaha...die iPod toch... :Stick Out Tongue:  wel goed opletten he? (grapje) dat doet de iPod....

je smikkelt weer lekker bij jou aan tafel....ik eet vanavond die schnitzel denk ik met wortelen...gisteren was ik te moe en toen werd het witte rijst wat ik kon opwarmen en rucola sla met kleine tomaatjes, feta, en paprika....

Smakelijk en een fijne dag.....

AnMa: doe je mee aan het topic van Accosieren? schrijf ik dat goed....doegieeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik bedoel associeren natuurlijk...met 2 puntjes op de ene letter....Mooie dag en een goede gezondheid...Liefssssssss  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Bloemkool en slanik gisteren vandaag spagheitti

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa; och ik ben dol op bloemkool en helemaal spagettie.... :Stick Out Tongue:  zaliggggggggggggggg

Gisteravond (woensdag) at ik brood.... :Cool: 

vandaag? geen idee...ik zie wel, er ligt genoeg in huis.... :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Kippensoepje 
spruitjes nog 1 x en ribkarbonade aard. gekookt 
yoghurt en kiwi banaan

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vrijdag: Brood.... :Wink: 

ik was te moe...ging met mijn tante naar ZkH 2x op een dag en zij kost mij heel veeeeeeeeeeeeeel energie.... :Stick Out Tongue:  het hoort erbij!

vandaag maar iets fatsoenlijker eten...hihi...lekkere maaltijden AnMa...ik kan beter een plekje aan tafel bij jou reserveren, dan eet ik zeker lekker en gezond...hahahaha...daggggggggggggg fijne dag gewenst... :Cool:

----------


## anMa

Bedankt voor t complimentje Elisabeth
Erg lief wat je voor je tanta doet we hebben niet allemaal zulke nichtjes die dat doen
Vandaag menu
Tomatensoep zelf maken broccoli gehaktbal aard vla en stukje vierentachtig wat over is in vriesvak
Gisteren friet met salade en entrecote van de slagerij Ahmed hebben ze alleen verpakt in plastic en dat ziet er niet smakelijk uit

----------


## anMa

Aaahhhh vierentachtig toch erg die iPad. Ik bedoel viennetta

----------


## anMa

Slagerij Ahmed wat is dat voor onzin. Ik schrijf gewoon van de slager. En dan staat er dat. Gggrrrr

----------


## Elisabeth9

hahahahahaha AnMa: Nou Achmed kan ook lekker smaken hoor...knappe mannen....ik had vroeger zelf een relatie met een Arabier.... :Wink: 
geef de schuld maar aan de iPod/iPad...hihi.....kan jou het schelen....het was dus ijs als dessert...hmmmmmmmmmmm lekker...och wat eet je weer heerlijk....

Hier was het een zooitje met eten....moe/laat/ en nog meer excuses/..... :Stick Out Tongue:  zaterdagavond at ik laat....eerst een halve verpakking zacht noga....verrukkelijk..... :Wink:  daarna een bord sla met kleine tomaatjes/paprika/feta/ en een lekkere dressing....toen joghurt met perzik en wat sap in een soepkom gedaan en vannacht at ik "suikerpinda's" het was zaliggggggggg maar het lijkt nergens op nietwaar....vandaag maar opnieuw proberen of vanaf morgen "gezonder"!!!!!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Elisabeth sla met tomaatjes paprika gezond toch
En pinda s zijn toch ook niet ongezond haha
Vandaag tomatensoep van gister
boontjes uit n potje groene haricots verts dus gek aardappel s. Kipdrumsticks. Yoghurt of vla
Ga vandaag nog yakult kopen schijnt goed voor je darm te zijn

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: lekkere gerechten maak je weer.... Yakult....dit heb ik een tijd ingenomen op advies van een dokter jaren geleden.( inzake mijn darmen)..nu doe ik dat niet meer, maar het schijnt ook "positief" te werken na of tijdens een "antibioticakuur" ik ben het vergeten, maar je brengt mij weer op een idee...dank en een prettige dag...

Gister (maandag) at ik gekookte aardappelen en het afgietsel ervan bewaarde ik en deed het later op de aard, in plaats van jus...ik at er een mix sla bij met radijs, tomaatjes, feta, en dressing.... :Embarrassment:  vandaag weet ik nog niet....

----------


## anMa

Gisteren roerbakmie
Vandaag tomatensoep uit vriesvak broccoli en sucadelapje vla banaan

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister: (dinsdag) Pizza uit de vriezer....zaliggggggggggggggg met 4 soorten kaas van Dr.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vandaag: gekookte aardappelen, wortelen, gekookte eieren, joghurt.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Kippensoep met prei en ui selderij
Kip oven met citroen en roZemarijn aardpuree frambozenvla en chocola met slagroom
De kinderen komen eten....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Tjonge jonge AnMa....ja voor de kinderen kook je extra lekker denk ik...hahahahaha...goed zo.....

wat at ik gisteren eigenlijk...volgens mij tomatensoep uit blik en later zilvervliesrijst met gemengde sla...ben ik dol op...met allerlei lekkers erop.... :Wink: 
Vanavond: ff zien.....

veel gezelligheid dame met je kinderen en kleinkind etc.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gisteren (dinsdag) at ik gekookte aardappelen met spercibonen en een tartaartje....

Vandaag: Pasta uit de vriezer wat ik al eens vers gemaakt heb...een makkie dus...en was je etentje leuk AnMa met de kinderen? dagggggggggg
gezellige dag....

----------


## anMa

Het etentje was gezellig en lekker
Vandaag eet ik taart en macaroni
Taart omdat dochter haar verjaardag viert
Morgen weer macaroni als er over is 
en zaterdag friet met kip
Zondag koude schotel en tomatensoep en 

maandag asperges en rollade aard puree
Alle dagen vla en fruit als toetje. Op paasdagen viennetta slagroom erbij 
En n kopje koffie toe
Misschien ga ik nog appeltaart bakken of anders n cake
Smul er wel van denk ik
Fijne paasdagen iedereen die dit leest

----------


## Elisabeth9

Fijne Paasdagen AnMa, en van harte Proficiat met je dochter....wat heerlijk dat je al precies weet wat je allemaal gaat eten...handig hoor? maar ja met een gezin doe je dat sneller!!!  :Wink:  appeltaart zelf bakken? zaligggggggggggg als je tijd hebt....

Vandaag eet ik hetzelfde als dinsdag....handig.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mizzepi

Vandaag wordt het bij ons kippensoep, huzarensalade en stokbrood. Meestal op de vrijdag even gemakkelijk.

----------


## anMa

Macaroni van gisteren met n gebakken eitje erbij vla

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mizzepi: heerlijke maaltijd toch? en iets makkelijks is juist fijn...genieten, een mens moet soms al zoveel doen...smakelijk...

AnMa: moeder van de kookpotten, je verwent iedereen...zaligggggggggggg, ik kom er aan.... :Wink: 

ik kijk vanavond wat ik ga eten.... :Stick Out Tongue:  

Gezellige dag vrouwen... :Smile:  iedereen duikt de winkel weer in voor de laatste boodschappen..ach wat leuk die gekte!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Koude schotel en kippensoep

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag eet ik verse spinazie met een eitje erop, gekookte ardappelen en een stukje kipfilet... :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Tomatensoep zelf gemaakt
Raapstelen uit eigen tuin ribkarbonade vla

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag: geen idee...het is KONINGSDAG in Nederland.... :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Gisteren friet en gebraden kip 
Vandaag Oss staartsoep unox
Bloemkool en een gehaktballetje met gebakken ui erbij aard gekookt
Vla
Heb de yoghurt even afgezworen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister (dinsdag) aardappelpuree plus verse spinazie en een gekookt ei.... :Big Grin: 

vandaag?

----------


## anMa

Tomatensoepje uit n zak van unox
Snijbonen aard gekookt en gehaktballetje gebraden met n uitje erbij gebraden
Gele vla en n banaan

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Hoi keukenprinses, wat eet je weer lekker...mag ik wat afhalen? hihi  :Embarrassment: 

Ik weet nog niet wat ik eet......ik heb van alles liggen in de koelkast, ff zien wat ik straks ga maken...gisteren werd het een broodje...en later op de avond, aardbeien fijn gesneden met boerenvla en joghurt, en daarna alles door elkaar gehusseld....heerlijk!!!  :Embarrassment:  jammie....

----------


## anMa

Pompoensoepje en boterham met gebakken ei tomaat ui gebakken

----------


## anMa

O ja en aardbeien

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bevrijdingsdag: Ik heb patatten gebakken voor mij en mijn zusje met een runder kroket en appelmoes...

vandaag (dinsdag) : grote Wienerschnitzel met verse snijbonen....

----------


## anMa

Spaghetti mijn dochter komt eten die houdt van pasta
Gisteren bloemkool aard uiensausje een dagje geen vlees en t was lekker

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Jammie wat lekker toch allemaal...Pasta ben ik dol op.... :Big Grin:  lieve mama ben jij......top  :Wink: 

Gisteren at ik soep en brood....een een bak joghurt met muesli ...ennnnn een marsepeinen kuikentje later op de avond..dat moest even...... :Embarrassment:  heerlijk, snaaide ik zo tussen door 's avonds...hup, toen snel de kop er nog afgebeten en het was weer opperdepop...hahahahaha...ik ben gestopt met roken....en sindsdien snoep en graas ik veel meer....niet goed, maar ja ik moet toch wat...binnenkort maar weer aan de lijn trekken en daar ook op gaan letten anders wordt ik een everzwijntje.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

vandaag ( donderdag) eet ik gezonder...ik denk aan gekookte aardappelen en witlof.....

----------


## anMa

Dank je wel voor t compliment Elisabeth
Waar haal jij in deze tijd van t jaar n marsepein kuikentje vandaan?
Gisteren restje nasi bami uit vriezer en eigen gemaakte appelmoes als toetje (rare combi)
Van daag uiensoepen bruinebonen en appelmoes die over was en slavinken 
Gele vla banaan kiwi

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Lekker...knap dat jezelf appelmoes hebt gemaakt....smullen dus...ook lekker bij patatjes....

Paaskuiken? over van de Pasen..lag in de kast...hihi...zaliggggggg
gister (vrijdag) at ik weer een Wienerschnitzel met heerlijke snijbonen van de lange die ik in stukje snijd....echt lekker..yoghurt met muesli...ik zag in de koelkast dat ik per ongeluk de magere had meegenomen...pffffffffffffff jammer.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

vanavond zaterdag eet ik? hoor je morgen....smakelijk....

----------


## anMa

Magere yoghurt vin ik ook niet zo lekkerrrrre
Vandaag frietjes met kip en sla 
Gele vla en stukje viennetta banaan
Heb gisteren erg gezondigd met cholesterol
Een heel stukje rambol kaas in m'n eentje met toostjes bij de tv
Wel0%bier

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Zoooooooooooooo smikkelvrouw...wat heerlijk...ik had even naast je moeten kunnen zitten, dan nam ik ook nog wat mee...Rambolletje...verrukkelijk... en alcoholvrij Bier...topper ben je.....

Ehhhhh wat heb ik zoals gegeten gisteravond....gebakken kipfilet met rauwe fijn gesneden witlof met een dressing....
gele vla met echte slagroom als dessert...jammie.... en 's avonds nog een glas half zoete witte wijn...verrukkelijk, en toen op tijd naar bed (0.000) om maar niet meer te snaaien....pfffffffffffffff ik kon mijn bedje niet uitkomen vanochtend, ik lag zo heerlijk...8.30 uur was het....wow...opschieten...hondje moet uitgelaten worden en roetsjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj tanden poetsen en in de kleren schieten...de rest komt straks wel...eerst ontbijten en koffie drinken en wat schrijven hier....

vanavond eet ik? "gezond" denk ik.... :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Haast je rep je
Vandaag bijzonder weinig
Was heelmisselijk gisteren
Nu iets beter heb n beschuitje op met melk en n sapje
Vanavond kipbouillonnetje.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister at ik : Zachte sla met radijs, komkommer, en zoete tomaatjes...gekookte aardappelen met vissticks....ijsje toe  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Lekker elisabet zoete tomaatjes jammie
Kippensoep broccoli runderlapje vla

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: klinkt gezond dame... :Embarrassment:  helemaal top.....

Gister (vrijdag) at ik pasta en een hele grote soepkom met aardbeien met gele boerenvla met slagroom...verrukkelijk...

Zaterdag? even zien waar ik vanavond zin in heb.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Spaghetti met Bertolli saus kruidig

----------


## anMa

Lekker Elisabeth gele vla aardbei en slagroommmmmmmm

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: wat eten we vandaag?????????????????  :Wink:  Ik heb gisteren een bloemkool gekregen van de buurman dus die ga ik vanavond eten met gekookte aardappelen....

gister (woensdag) at ik gekookte aardappelen + rucola sla met komkommer, en paprika, + dressing en een kipburger....als dessert een kleine plak hazelnoot chocolade....dat moet even want ik rook niet meer, dus het is OF snoepen of roken....tja ik doe mijn best toch? maar de kilootjes moeten er ook weer af....pfffffffffffff maar dat komt goed....daggggggggggg smakelijk eten.... :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Tomatensoep uit n zak en brood met n blikje haring tomatensaus en banaa n

----------


## anMa

Chocolade met hazelnoot kreeg ik van m'n buurvrouw omdat ik haar hondje uitliet toen ze wegroest lief hoor van haar doe t graag is n hondje wat al oud is en niet altijd mee kan met haar zeker als t warm is

----------


## anMa

Weg moest

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag weet ik nog niet wat ik ga eten....het moet "gezond" zijn....
gisteren was de voetbal op tv van Nederland....maar ik heb gekookt...gekookte aardappelen, met bloemkool en een kipburger...2 dagen geleden ging dat niet door..hahahaha...ik heb veel sla in de koelkast dus ?????  :Stick Out Tongue: 

AnMa: lief dat je de hond uitliet voor de buurvrouw...het is fijn om mensen te helpen....fijne dag....en chocolade is heerlijk.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Gisteren frietjes met sla tomaat komkommer veel slasaus
Kipfilet in blokjes in de wokpan met saté saus en een hamburger met barbecuesaus en tzazikisaus
Gele vla met aardbeien
Vandaag
Kippensoep van potje bouillon met soepgroenten. Bloemkool en gehaktbal gek aardappels en yoghurt banaan

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: kan wel zien dat je kookt voor meer dan 1 persoon...heerlijk hoor.... :Wink: 

gister (donderdag) at ik frieten die ik zelf in de frituur sodemieter met een kroket, veel smurrie erbij zoals mayonaise en satésaus...zaliggggggggggggg met rabarber...ik knor van tevredenheid...lekker, maar niet te vaak eten...

vanavond (vrijdag) ik denk gekookte aardappelen met spercibonen en een vegatarische groenteschijf....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Gisteren worteltje en viscuisine van ah vla met zelfgemaakte frambozensaus zakje kippensoep ah
Vandaag soep met brood en gebakken eitje met tomaat en ui

----------


## Elisabeth9

Klinkt weer lekker dat eigengemaakte sausje AnMa...

Ik at gisteren (zaterdag) gekookte aardappelen met sla en radijs, komkommer, en een filetlapje...als dessert aardbeien en toen de voetbal 's avonds zo enorm spannend was ( Nederland-Costa Rico) een zakje zoutjes...pfffffffffffffffff  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Soep en brood tis oppasdag vandaag om 6.15 opstaan want om 7 uur komt hij al
Kan ik niet zo goed tegen eigenlijk vroeg opstaan heb zo'n wazig hoofd dan
Ook nog taart van gisteren van m'n verjaardag over als toetje

----------


## Elisabeth9

hey AnMa: wat hoor ik nu...ben je jarig geweest....Proficiat lieve dame...ik wens u een prachtig en mooi, gezellig, en bovenal een gezond (er) jaar toe en veel Geluk van en met het Gezin!!!!  :Embarrassment:  Hoeraaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Stick Out Tongue: 

vroeg opstaan valt niet mee...sterkte met het oppassen....en veel plezier ervan....
een eenvoudige maaltijd smaakt altijd lekker....

gister at ik een beetje vreemd...eerst een banaan 's avonds, toen lange tijd niets en ben ik papieren gaan ordenen, brrrrrrrr en tegen 21.30 uur ben ik gaan zitten met een cracker en beschuitje...tussendoor at ik 2 heerlijke bonbons....op dit moment heb ik weer kiespijn...shitttttttt ik ben pas bij de kaakchirurg geweest...bah.... :Confused:  vanavond eet ik?.....geen idee....

----------


## anMa

Wel goed eten Elisabeth anders kun je verhuis niet aan
Gisteren bruine bonensoep van U..x en vandaag uiensoep van U..x andijvie uit vriesvak met schouderkarbonade aard gekookt en vla met frambozensaus
Morgen nasi met garnaaltjes en mora gehaktballetjes in pindasaus

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo allemaal.....nog iemand lekker gegeten na 8 juli 2014? 

dag Anma: ik heb gisteren met de familie een BBQ gehad....we zaten onder het uitvalscherm en partytent etc....het was fris, het regende af en toe, maar het vlees bleef goed...gelukkig maar, het was knus en gezellig....de zoon van mijn oudste broer (overleden) die maakt het nu goed na zijn enorme motorongeluk.....de schroeven etc zijn uit zijn knie verwijderd, in de schouder blijft het zitten, hij is nog jong, fijn om hem weer te zien lachen, hij krijgt fysio en werkt alweer wat....toppie... :Big Grin:  dat maakt zo'n BBQ speciaal.....

lieve groetjes....

----------


## Raimun

Hallo allemaal.....nog iemand lekker gegeten na 8 juli 2014?

_ja Elisabeth , ikke en meerdere malen zelfs hahahaha !!_  :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Hoi Elisabeth
Hoe is t in je nieuwe huis al wat gewend.?
Vandaag tomatensoep en hutspot met n slavinken Hollandser kan niet toch?
En wat aardbeitjes toe 
Groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ach hallo lieve vrienden....fijn dat jullie zo heerlijk eten maken en gevoed worden door????? een restaurant ofzo...hihi  :Embarrassment: 

gister at ik : fushili....ik was wat aan het uitproberen met een potje....dat laatste doe ik niet meer....en voor de rest smaakte het prima... :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Mosselen stokbrood met sla en sausjes knoflook whisky cocktail
Saus dus

----------


## gossie

Heerlijk pasta gegeten.

----------


## anMa

Gisteren kippensoep sperciebonen van eigen tuin schouderkarbonade gek. Aard. Gelevla en n perzik en n banaan
Vandaag friet met entrecote knofsaus komkommersalade erbij vla en yoghurt

----------


## Elisabeth9

Nou AnMa: ko maar op met die mosselen...zalig zeg......jammie  :Embarrassment:  en spercibonen uit eigen tuin is natuurlijk geweldig, ik ben er ook nog eens dol op....en pasta Gossie vindt ik altijd verrukkelijk...

ik at gister (zondag) gemengde sla met radijs, komkommer, paprika en een dressing....gekookte aardappelen en een kip schnitzel of zoiets... :Smile:  vandaag weet ik nog niet....maar ik ga wel vast runderlappen braden..... :Wink: ....beetje kracht voer eten....hihi

----------


## anMa

Kippensoep tuinbonen nog in het vriesvak van onze eigen tuin aard koken en sucadelapjes vla en yoghurt
Gisteren blik kippensoepsoep met prei erbij boterham erbij en n banaan en n perzik en yoghurt nog n restje nasi van zondag

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dinsdag: Sucadelapje, gekookte aardappelen en spercibonen....

vandaag? Surprise..... :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Gisteren Chili met bruine bonen
Vandaag uiensoep sperciebonen gehaktbal of worstje aard koken vla banaan

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister (donderdag) kant en klaar voer....dat wil zeggen:  :Stick Out Tongue:  Nasi ....handig zo af en toe....

vandaag? geen idee.... :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Gisteren kipsoep van potje bouillon met selderij 
sla tomaat komkommer en gek aardappeltjes met maggi braadstoom kip yoghurt banaan
Vandaag Chinees bestellen ga niet koken kleinzoon komt n nachtje logeren dus hou ik t makkelijk
Ben er n beetje zenuwachtig van want hij schijnt vroeg wakker te zijn dat is hij altijd gewend 
En daar kan ik nu net niet goed tegen als ik vroeg opsta voel me nooit zo lekker maar ja ik zal t wel zien
Kan ik zondag middag nog gaan slapen want maandagochtend is hij er weer om 7 uur dat is mijn vaste oma oppasdag
Ik houd veel van hem maar dit vind ik dus niet zo fijn. Het zal wel wennen

----------


## anMa

Gisteren kipsoep van potje bouillon met selderij 
sla tomaat komkommer en gek aardappeltjes met maggi braadstoom kip yoghurt banaan
Vandaag Chinees bestellen ga niet koken kleinzoon komt n nachtje logeren.

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa, je eet lekker en gezond...wat gezellig dat je kleinzoon komt logeren...zo'n klein hummeltje geeft afleiding en is erg leuk en schattig om voor te zorgen...toch weer een ander gevoel dan je eigen kind!!! lekker verwennen mag he?  :Wink:  fijne dag lief mens...

Ik at (weer) nasi uit diezelfde kant en klare bak.... :Embarrassment:  ik had geen interesse in eten, maar dat moet van de week weer beter.... :Stick Out Tongue:  ff mijn best doen...

----------


## anMa

Heb nog kip soep in de diepvries en brood met n gebakken eitje met tomaat en ui erbij
Of misschien blikje vis erbij
Hou niet zo van vis maar uit n blikje die lust ik wel

----------


## Elisabeth9

Morge AnMa...ja vis uit blik lust ik ook.... :Big Grin: 

Ik at gisteren (donderdag) gekookte aardappelen, wortelen, en vissticks...heerlijk.....daarna nog een heel groot ijsje met chocolade omwikkeld...jammie wat lekker.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Kip soep en sperciebonen hadden we veel geplukt dus die moeten op kipdrumsticks gekookte aardappelen yoghurt banaan

----------


## anMa

Morgen tomatensoep sla en komkommer uit tuin en gehaktbal aard bakken vla of n ijsje heb ik ook nog in diepvries

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ach wat lekker weer AnMa...vraagje...hoe maak je kipdrumsticks klaar? gewoon aanbraden en daarna sudderen?  :Wink:  dan kan ik het ook eens proberen....

Ik at gister (zaterdag) gekookte verse spinazie met 2 eieren en gekookte aardappelen...en weer een groot ijsje met chocolade...hmmm ik groei dicht, maar het smaakt zo lekker..... :Embarrassment:  vandaag weet ik nog niet.....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zondag werd een calorierijke dag.... :Embarrassment:  donders wat ongezond....het werd pizza......

Vandaag (maandag) mag ik met mijn bordje bij de buurman langskomen dan legt hij er wat op...hij had het over varkenshaasje? ja niet zo'n groot stuk hoor.... :Wink:  maar het is wel heel attent...en dat deed mij denken aan vervlogen tijden...lang geleden was ik met een vriendje naar een restaurantje ergens in het buitengebied....en wij zaten te wachten bij het haardvuur totdat we aan tafel konden, opeens hoorde ik een stem zeggen uit de keuken: de 2 "varkenshaasjes" kunnen aan tafel...nou je begrijpt wel dat ik in een deuk lag van het lachen...hahahahaha.. :Big Grin:  ik ben het nooit vergeten......

zonnige dag allemaal.... :Cool:  groetjes....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Maandag heb ik geen eten gehad van de buurman....hahahahahaha.....er leek niemand thuis te zijn, dat kan, of hij was wat druk in zijn koppie, dus om 20.30 uur ben ik snel nog 2 tartaartjes gaan bakken, want het wordt steeds sneller donker buiten en ik had nog geen licht in de keuken aangesloten behalve het lampje van de afzuigkap...hihi....gisteren kwam een vriend licht bevestigen aan het plafond dus dat was fijn, dan kan ik weer te keer gaan in de keuken met mijn pannetjes zo af en toe toch?  :Wink: 

gisteren at ik wat vreemd, ik was moe en dan ziet de maaltijd er anders uit...eerst een klein bakje met slaatje gegeten en later 2 kleine witte bolletjes opgepiept uit het oventje (verwarmd) en later heb ik nog geknabbeld aan? de suikerpinda's...ach wat ongezond weer.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Drumsticks met maggi braadstoom heel makkelijk in n zak doen met kruiden en n uurtje in de oven 200 
Of in braadpan aanbraden lekker kruiden met paprika kerrie en zo/pe dan beetje water erbij (heel weinig)
En n uurtje zachtjes sudderen

----------


## anMa

Vandaag zelf gemaakte tomatensoep van gisteren en boerenkool uit diepvries met n speklapje en aardbeien 
Heb nog zelf appelmoes gemaakt van onze eigen appeltjes....jammie

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Keukenprinses AnMa...wat leuk om te horen hoe jij elke dag weer wat lekkers op tafel tovert voor jou en je man en/of anderen. heerlijke eigengemaakte produkten zullen zalig smaken, heel gezond!!! goed zeg! ik vindt koken leuk maar voor 1 persoon doe ik niet al te veel moeite, maar het moet wel smaken natuurlijk....bedankt voor je tips van de drumsticks...ga ik zeker een keertje doen......

gisteren at ik een kant en klare maaltijd, daar zat in: bietjes, aardappeltjes, en 2 dunne speklapjes met jus, als toetje nam ik een grote kom gele vla....lekker.. :Stick Out Tongue:  vandaag weet ik nog niet....

----------


## anMa

Gisteren mosselen met stokbrood en sausjes uiensoepen vooraf
Vandaag roerbakmie met verse groenten en kipfilet ijsje toe

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister broccoli met een vegetarische schnitzel...yoghurt na.... :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Frietjes met kip en appelmoes. Maar eerst de frietpan schoonmaken das zo'n rotklusje ....

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: wat klinkt dat zalig dame...echt heerlijk....sterkte met de frituurpan....ik heb de mijne met de verhuizing weggedaan naar de Rova....allerlei fiteuses bekeken maar ik ben er nog niet uit wat ik dan wil kopen dus dan wacht ik gewoon.... :Embarrassment: 

vanavond eet ik: gekookte aardappelen met Sla en een ei denk ik.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vanavond eet ik broccoli met een grote Wienerschnitsel....verukkelijk.... :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Boerenkool met worst....en als toetje een heerlijke vanillerijst pudding... :Embarrassment:  zaliggggggggggggg

----------


## anMa

Zelfgemaakte tomatensoep tomaten moesten op
Eigen geteelde sperciebonen schouderkarbonades en aardappels yoghurt banaan

----------


## Elisabeth9

Spruiten en gekookte aardappelen....yoghurt met cruesli...... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Tuinbonen met aardappelen en een tartaartje.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Terwijl ik wat schrijf op enkele topics/onderwerpen merk ik hoezeer ik iedereen mis van mijn vrienden die hier bijna dagelijks kwamen! heb ik niets anders te doen? ja tuurlijk wel ik verveel mij nooit eigenlijk, maar de technieken veranderen en er komen andere apparaten en progamma's, maar klaarblijkelijk is iedereen zijn eigen weg gegaan....

wat eet ik vandaag? het lijkt allemaal onzinnig maar het is een stukje ontspanning om te schrijven en samen hier wat te delen...wat ik vandaag eet? dat vertel ik een andere keer... :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Checken tonight met rijst
Gisteren frietjes met kip citroen rozemarijn.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Heerlijk AnMa....vandaag ga ik gekookte aardappelen eten met wortelen en een stukje vlees....
gisteren was her brood dag  :Embarrassment:  en taart.....

----------


## anMa

Zondag roerbaknoedels met kip oosterse groenten

Maandag witte bonen en schouderkarbonade 
Dinsdag hutspot met sucadelapje
Woensdag checken tonight zoetzuur 
Vandaag Oss soep uit zak broccoli en. Gehaktbal alle dagen vla yoghurt banaan

----------


## Elisabeth9

och wat lekker allemaal AnMa.......mag ik aanschuiven?...hahahahahaha

Ik eet pasta....spagetti met wat groenten, zoals een dikke ui, knoflookteentje, courget, paprika, en roma tomaten die ik iets verwarm, dan alles door elkaar husselen en een beetje piri piri kruiden erdoor doen...en opeten met wat chilisaus, niet te heet, en een beetje ketjap....geen vlees erin...het geeft mij energie en dat maak ik voor 2 dagen..... :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Lekker en gezond met al die groenten Elisabeth
Vandaag Oss soep uit zak heb geen zin om zelf soep te maken
En spinazie diepvries ribkarbonade aardappel. Gekookt
Yoghurt banaan 
Morgen friet kip of frikadellen en choqueren die moeten ook nog op

----------


## Elisabeth9

Klinkt weer verrukkelijk prinses AnMa van de keuken. :Wink:  ik weet nog niet wat ik vanavond eet....in ieder geval een handje chocolade pepernoten!  :Cool:

----------


## anMa

Kippensoep zelf gemaakt nog over van vrijdag
En boterham met n kroket

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gekookte aardappelen, runderlapje, en witlof... :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Zelf nasi maken met garnalen erin

----------


## Elisabeth9

Nasi...ach lekker AnMa..... :Big Grin: ....garnalen......ik eet dat nooit, maar misschien moet een mens dat leren.... :Stick Out Tongue: 
ik ga een slavink eten met gekookte aardappelen en witlof.... :Wink:  doegieeeeeeeeeee

----------


## anMa

Tomatengroentesoep uit n zak van ah
Hutspot met slavink en blanke vla met slagroom

----------


## anMa

Gisteren champignonsoep gekookte prei aard en kipdrumsticks yoghurt banaan
Vandaag friet met frikadel en croquet lekker ns ongezond doen vooral veel mayo erbij

----------


## anMa

Smorend havermoutpap lekker en zoooo gezond
Vanavond macaroni
Groetjes

----------


## anMa

Gisteren friet met braadstoom kip
Vandaag roerbakmie

----------


## gossie

Lekker Anma. Vandaag heb ik gegeten een gevulde omelet.

----------


## anMa

Heerlijk omelet bij de Chinees neem ik altijd iets mEt ei foe yong hai
Vandaag maak in pan te tomatensaus en spaghetti want de kinderen komen hier eten en natuurlijk mijn kleinzoontje als hij het niet lust heb ik voor hem n pannekoek

----------

